# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [Mtal] J'aime bien le gros bruit qui tche, et vous ?

## joefou

Comme j'ai un peu le temps et pour faire cho  une demande releve dans d'autres post, j'ouvre une petite discussion sur le mtal, cette fameuse  discipline sonore ayant pour principales vertues le rveil des morts et l'alination des bons rapports de voisinages lorsque le volume est mal matris.

Alors moi je suis tomb dedans progressivement, et comme une spirale infernale a aspir mes oreilles toutes bouriffes.
Ce que j'aprcie dedans est vari, le ct violent et exutoire qui va vous chercher quelquechose tout au fond des boyaux, c'est le ct triste et mlancolique parfois dvelopp (si si a arrive), le je-ne-sais-quoi de tribal qui rsulte de ces murs impressionants de guitares mles aux dferlantes de batteries, agrments de beuglements surhumains, suscitant un sentiment fdrateur fort. Et c'est en live qu'on ressent cela le mieux !

Sinon, des groupes que j'affectionne, il y en a un paquet:

Rage Against The Machine
Korn (eponyme, life is peachy, follow the leader, issues)
Deftones
Machine Head
Sepultura (Chaos A.D., Bloody roots)
Fear Factory
No One Is Innocent
Faith No More ( partir de Angel dust)
Slipknot (eponyme, Iowa en live)
Chimaira
NoFlag
Clearcut
Pleymo (kesskipass, medecine cake)
Gojira
Hertz & Silence
Dagoba
The Arrs
Malmonde
X-Vision
Soulfly
A perfect circle
Tool
Spineshank (strictly diesel, le 2nd)
Ill Nino
36 Crazyfists
...

On y trouve des groupes pas trs virulents, mais pour moi ils font partie de cette grande famille pas du tout sectaire ; il y a de l'ouverture d'esprit, c'est a aussi le mtal.

Il y en a d'autres que j'oublie forcment, aussi j'invite mes collgues forumeurs  complter cette liste. A bon entendeur...

----------


## Satch

J'aime pas le gros bruit qui tche.
Par contre j'aime la bonne musique, celle qui prend aux trippes.

Donc dans le style mtal (et drivs) je mettrai ceci

Joe Satriani (mon grand amour)
System of a Down
Deftones
Theatre of tragedy (magnifique voix de la chanteuse)

Voila en gros mon top 4.

----------


## Sunchaser

::mouarf2::  

Joyeux sujet....

J'avoue que je connais que peu des groupes que tu cites, hormis Rage (un 'classique' maintenant) pour qui j'aimerais ouvrir un ch'tite parenthse :
j'adore leur volution (depuis la fin du groupe de base) en AudioSlave....je trouve que leurs dernires crations sont trs russies et j'espre que cette collaboration avec l'ex SoundGarden sera prospre...

----------


## yiannis

je ne suis pas non plus vraiment fan de metal. Cela dit, il y a quand meme des groupes qui me font vibrer: Motorhead (le mot heavy metal a ete invente pour eux), sepultura (seul les deux derniers albums:chaos AD et roots), pantera, machine head (pour les avoir vu en concert a paris pour leur premier album), discharge (vieux groupe punk hard core de 80), les derniers albums d'exploited (comme discharge, peut on classer ca dans le metal?) et je pense que c'est tout.
Par contre je suis beaucoup plus sensible au punk (lourd passe derriere moi) et au Rock'n roll nordique (the hives, the hellacopter etc..) et Japonais (thee michelle gun elephant)

----------


## r0d

Allez, je me jette dans la fosse, joyeusement et avec entrain. Merci joefou d'ouvrir ce topic  ::): 

Je me contenterais, en fait, de parler de ce que l'on appelle communment le "mtal extrme". Pour vous situer, voici quelques genre musicaux que l'on peut rencontrer sous cette intressante appellation peu contrle: death metal, black metal, grind core, ...

Ce que j'apprcie, de manire gnrale, dans ce style musical, est l'absence de consession. Les gars font ce qu'ils aiment, sans la moindre contrainte marketting, sans le moindre consensus. Si a plait au public, c'est parfait, sinon, tant pis. De toutes faon, on sait  l'avance que a ne plaira pas  grand monde. Et cette libert dans la cration, cette absence de contrainte, tout cela se ressent dans la musique.

Ensuite, j'apprcie tout spcialement le Black Metal. Ces groupes (Scandinaves pour leur immense majorit) construisent souvent leurs morceaux ainsi: ils prennent une jolie mlodie, souvent pompe sur des musiques traditionnelles ou religieuses. Cette mlodie s'entend souvent dans les instruments "leads" (synth, piano, violons, flutes, choeurs...). Et puis ils la pervertissent. Il transforme le beau en immonde, le sacr en maudit, le vnrable en repoussant, le produit en dchet. Sans concessions. Le beau m'ennuie, le lisse m'irrite.

En ce qui concerne le death et le grind, souvent trs proches, j'aime  comparer ces musiques  "la vie". L'energie dgage par ces musiciens, souvent incroyablement forts techniquement, est celle de la vie: chaotique et ordonne. Car si un "Hammer smashed face" de Cannibal Corpse peut sembler n'tre qu'un bruit inorganis  la premire coute, on se rend compte en persvrant un peu que c'est trs bien compos, que le jeu des zicos est prcis et que le morceau est rudement bien foutu.

P.S: spciale ddicace  Otep, dont la chanteuse n'a de leon  recevoir de personne.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est quoi ? Une liste de courses ?

T'as oubli L'esprit du clan et Tripod pour le dessert, Watcha ( :8O: ) pour le plat principal, wunjo et pleymo (les 2 premiers) pour le fromage et Eths pour l'apero (oublie pas non Black bomb A et Tagada jones pour les bonbons aux gosses)

Bon sinon pour en revenir au sujet, moi j'y connais rien en Mtal, j'ecoute que du RnB (j'adore Tragedy c'est mon groupe prfr... Quand j'ecoute du Tragedy, je devient comme fou) !

Par contre, je connais pas JoeFou mais il doit etre un gars trop triste dans la vie en ecoutant ce genre de zik... Je plains ses potes !!!!

PS : prend du pain pour ce soir  ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

J'avais dj entendu un groupe japonais, dont le nom m'chappe, qui avait un son bien sympathique, avec une allure "manga". Mais je trouve qu'il est difficile de trouver quelque info sur les groupes du soleil levant, ne connaissant pas suffisement les Kanjis, l'hiragana, et autres katakana.
Dj qu'il n'est pas vident de connaitre la majorit de ce qui se fait en langue franaise ou anglaise.
Le mtal reste majoritairement underground, cela l'empche d'tre accapar par la rclame et ainsi de ne pas tre perverti par l'argent, ce qui est bien je trouve. L'inconvnient, c'est qu'il faut vraiment s'investir dans ses recherches de nouveauts !  ::D:  

Je ralonge la sauce, avec quelques groupes de plus:

Dry Kill Logic
Unjust
Coal Chamber
Aeons
Godsmack
Nostromo (et l on dchire cette fausse image d'Epinal sur la lenteur des Helvtes)
Out
Artsonic

----------


## ronan99999

A a je suis trs content que l'on parle de Tripod (c'est mon cousin le guitariste hihihihi... :8-):  ) et du Coriace crew du bon son lourd venu de Marseille, comme eths, fisher...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A a je suis trs content que l'on parle de Tripod (c'est mon cousin le guitariste hihihihi... ) et du Coriace crew du bon son lourd venu de Marseille, comme eths, fisher...


Oh JoeFou, on a le cousin du guitariste de Tripod !!!! Deja qu'on avait le manager de X-Vision mais alors l, c'est l'top !!!

Alors mon avis sur le dernier Tripod : AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG.... ca suffit ?

Oh joe, t'oublie pas Defdump, Djenah (en tout cas moi j'aime bcp) et system of a down (les 2 premiers) !!! No place for soul et 3 degre est je les garde pour moi promis !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Juste histoire de taquiner, j'aimerai revenir sur ce qu'a dis *yannis*, en particulier au sujet de MotorHead....ya des groupes comme a, ou je pense qu'il n'est pas possible ni ncssaire de tenter une quelconque classification.
MotorHead, c'est du MotorHead...Metallica, c'est du Metallica point. C'est pas du Heavy, du Speed, du Trash, du Death, ou ce que vous voulez...ni du Shit, ni Portnawak, du MoreNoiseMetal (je viens de l'inventer... ::mouarf::  ), ni du TotalNoBrainMetal...ou autres quoi...

Au fait, juste une ch'tite question , personne ici prsent n'apprciais les Manowar du temps de leur trip mythologie nordique (ya presque 20 ans ...) ?

----------


## yiannis

je suis d'accord avec toi Cantrelle, motorhead.....ben c'est du motorhead. Je signalais juste que le mot heavy metal a ete invente par les "critiques" rock pour classer ce groupe, car ils ne savaient pas ou le mettre. De toutes les facons, motorhead restera unique  :;): 

Ps: tu as oublie le speedtrashmetalfucktamerdelamortkitu  ::roll::

----------


## joefou

Je suis d'accord avec toi Cantrelle, il est impossible de classifier rellement les groupes, chacun  son truc  lui qui fait son originalit. Mais cela dit, a fait quand mme un raccourcis commode. Et les noms que tu as invents ne sont pas si loin que a de la ralit  :;):  
Ca me rappelle les sketchs de De Caunes du temps de Nulle Part Ailleurs, ou il incarnait Mongo Fury, le clbre batteur de FuckMetal.  ::lol::  

Mais pour Manowar, je suis trop jeune, j'ai pas connu.

----------


## Sunchaser

Au fait....comme je suis un peu 'brid' par ma femme au niveau de cette zik....
ils sont encore debouts les motorheads ? Enfin, je veux dire, ils tournent encore ?

----------


## r0d

Oui bon d'accord les papis, motorhead c'est peut-tre trs sympa et tout, mais bon, c'est pas du mtal quoi!  :;):  Donc vous tes hors-sujet. Pourquoi n'ouvririez-vous pas un autre topic "comment grer un concert de hard rock avec un dambulateur?"  ::twisted::   ::twisted::  (tiens, c'est amusant, ce smiley porte le mme nom qu'une excellente chanson de Korn).

Pour moi, brute sans coeur et sans piti qui aime tout ranger de peur de ne plus rien retrouver, les MotorHead, Metallica, Gun'sRoses, Iron Maiden, Deep Purple et autres, et bien c'est du Hard Rock et pis c'est tout!  ::roll:: 

Bon, j'espre que a va en faire ragir quelques uns l quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## yiannis

je pense qu'ils tournent toujours. Perso je me suis arrete a l'album inferno qui date de 2004 ou Lemmy fait un blues (oui, oui et dans les regles de l'art) vraiment bien foutu.

Avez vous deja vu le film "eat the rich"? musique evidemment de motorhead (l'album eat the rich) avec Lemmy, shoan mc gowan (pogues), paul mc cartney et bien d'autres. Film anglais, a l'humour decale

----------


## yiannis

tacle par derriere par rod  :;):  
ok, allez les djeunz, il faut que j'aille prendre mes gouttes  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

Yeah, gnial le sujet! 

Vous avez dj sorti une pellet de bon groupes.

Je vais essayer de complter un peu la liste en citant en plus les albums que je conseille!

Meshuggah, metal sudois avec des touches de jazz (solis chelou, rythmiques dcoups au laser bref de la haute technicit). Parti pris, dstabiliser l'auditeur (utilisation de techniques spcifiques de compositions tels que le dphasage contraint ou encore la polyrythmie). albums conseills : Destroy Erase Improve, Nothing et Chaosphere. 

The Dillinger Escape Plan : metal hardcore avec des passages free jazz. L encore de la haute technicit. Par contre  a fait mal au crane au dbut!  ::lol:: 
Albums : Calculating Infinity, Irony Is A dead Scene (avec le chanteur de Faith No More : Mike Patton), Miss Machine. Dmarche analogue  celle de Meshuggah (dphasage contraint, polyrythmie). A noter qu'en live, ces types sont de grands barges (ils sautent partout et bougent dans tous les sens tout en jouant leur musique parfaitement).

Strapping Young Lad : du metal violent mais avec un chanteur mlodique, Devin Townsend pour ceux qui connaissent. Peut sembler cacophonique au dbut mais une fois rentr dedans, c'est du tout bon.  :8-):  Production trs charge qui accentue l'impression de lourdeur. Album  voir : City qui est bien reprsentatif de ce que qu'est capable de faire ce groupe.

Mr Bungle : un des groupes parallles de Mike Patton, ancien chanteur de Faith No More, men paralllement  Faith No More justement (ce chanteur est hallucinant par ses capacits vocales et sa polyvalence). La musique de Mr Bungle mixe des styles varis, du metal  ska, en passant par le funk, le jazz, le grind-core, la techno et en incorporant des samples (jeux vidos, films pornos...). 
3 albums au compteur : Mr Bungle qui est un concentr de rock clownesque, incroyablement original avec une voix schizo et puissante, des compositions speed et un bon second degr, Disco Volante qui est carrment exprimental et California plus joyeux et par consquent plus accessible.

Fantomas : autre projet de Mike Patton qui est l encore du metal mixant une grande varit d'influence. Album conseill : The Director Cut o des grands thmes de cinema sont repris  la sauce mtal (exemple le thme du Parrain ou encore celui de Rosemary's Baby).

At The Drive In : punk rock hardcore nerv avec un jeu scnique de ouf. Album  couter: Relationship Of Command

The Mars Volta : Vous connaissez At The Drive In? Alors vous adorerez the Mars Volta qui est form d'ancien membres de At The Drive In. Leur musique est un mix entre metal nerv, psychdlisme  la Pink Floyd ou King Krimson et influences latino. Albums : De-loused At The Comatorium, Frances The Mute

Primus : bon c'est pas vraiment du metal, plutt un mlange entre funk, jazz et rock psychdlique. Ce groupe se caractrise par le fait que la basse est beaucoup mise en avant. Le bassiste, Les Claypool, a une prdilection pour le jeu slapp (je suis un gros fan de ce type, d'ailleurs mon avatar est une photo de lui) et en plus c'est lui qui assure le chant. 
Primus mixe les passages  haute technicit et les motifs rock simples et puissants et ne craint pas les ambiances tranges et les dissonances. A cela s'ajoute une grande drision, qui s'exprime  travers des paroles qui sont souvent... compltement hallucinantes de dbilit. En clair, Primus c'est un univers particulier, mais qui vaut la peine d'tre dcouvert.
Albums conseills : tous! (pour commencer Frizzle Fry et Sailing The Seas Of Cheese)

J'en ajouterais d'autre plus tard...

Note : je suis d'accord avec vous pour dire que les tiquettes sont inutiles mais je pense que les qualificatifs que j'ai employ pour dcrire la musique des groupes que j'ai cit permettent de se faire une ide de ce qu'ils font.

----------


## Blo0d4x3

> J'avais dj entendu un groupe japonais, dont le nom m'chappe, qui avait un son bien sympathique, avec une allure "manga". Mais je trouve qu'il est difficile de trouver quelque info sur les groupes du soleil levant, ne connaissant pas suffisement les Kanjis, l'hiragana, et autres katakana.


Ce serai pas X-Japan? Et n'oublier pas non plus lofofora, un groupe de metal franais que j'aprcis enormement.

----------


## r0d

Un petit clin d'oeil  Slipknot, en passant, parce que le batteur a tout simplement rvolutionn le petit monde paisible des batteurs de neometal, et parce que eux, quand ils scandent leur fameux "people=shit", ils admettent qu'ils en font partie.

----------


## Sunchaser

::mouarf2::  

J'me marre ....excusez moi....je viens juste de repenser que, il y a fort longtemps, les *vieux* de MotorHead (ui, ui, je sais R0d, je suis un vieux... ::mouarf::  ) ont eu le droit a une interview dans un JT de midi avec Yves Maurosy (dzol pour l'orthograf, je konnais pas le nom des pipoles du paf) !
Ca devait tre a l'occaz d'un toune en France, et comble de l'ironie, on avait eu le droit a un bout de zic....
'tin a me rajeuni pas a...

J'vais boire un 'ptit th, j'reviens...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Allez on balance la suite : 

Sherkan (tribal metal)
unswabbed (neo metal de base)
Babylon pression (hip-hop/metal)
Guts syndicate (troyen metal)
Psykup (derange metal)
la caution (hip-hop/metal)
enhancer (hip-hop metal)
sidilarsen (techno metal)

EDIT : oups desol pour les etiquettes mais ca donne une petite ide du style... enfin en gros, parce que dans le metal et nul par ailleurs (pratiquement) les groupes aiment changer de style d'un album a l'autre !!!

----------


## ronan99999

a claque hein pas mort les papies...

http://www.infoconcert.com/html/fest...p?id=2392#plus

Que du bourrin.

----------


## Nip

C'est juste pour dire, bien sur, mais dans 6 heures je serai en train de regarder un petit concert de Nine Inch Nails; mais c'est juste pour dire.

----------


## mat.M

> Il y en a d'autres que j'oublie forcment, aussi j'invite mes collgues forumeurs  complter cette liste. A bon entendeur...


Je suis un puriste et vrai fana des groupes de la premire heure :
AC/DC,
Iron Maiden, 
Black Sabbath,
Judas Priest, 
Scorpions,
Van Halen,
Metallica,
Twisted Sister,
Kiss
a c'tait des vrais groupes de Heavy-Metal  ::mouarf::  
tout ce qui est venu aprs ce sont des ersatz  ::mouarf::  

euuhh par contre j'apprcie bcp les Finlandais de Lordi qui ont gagn l'Eurovision ( hou la honte  ::oops::  )





> J'me marre ....excusez moi....je viens juste de repenser que, il y a fort longtemps, les vieux de MotorHead


Avec Lemmy Kilminster ?

----------


## granquet

salut les filles !  ::aie:: 

bon, je met les pieds dans le plat, je suis plutot "extreme metal" (comme cit precedement)

quelques groupes qui me passe par la tete (et dans la chaine hi-fi)
Cryptic voice
Carcass
Pantera
Carpathian Forest (vut en concert ... ouarf la tuerie  ::D: )
Ajattara
Decapited
Vader
Dark Funeral
Venom (j'irais jamais les voir en concert ... ceux qui connaissent me comprennent :p)

voila, j'ai laiss les plus connu histoire que a vous dise quelque chose  ::mrgreen::  
je me laisse souvent aller a ecouter du blues Hendrix (... oops pardon les pursite, c'est pas du blues  ::D: ), Popa Chubby (... aye l'orthographe) et autres genres musicaux, Ac/Dc, Metallica (enfin, juste Ride The lughtning et Master Of Puppet en fait ...), SRV (bah oui, j'aime bien son tit coup de gratte  :;): ) et plein d'autres comme gallagher, campbell ...

(tiens, jme met un coup de Naglfar :p)

----------


## mat.M

> Venom (j'irais jamais les voir en concert ... ceux qui connaissent me comprennent :p)


Avec Chronos Mantas et Abadon ?
A leur poque c'tait le groupe de Metal le plus destroy

----------


## granquet

l'histoire du groupe est un peu compliqu (des membres qui vont et qui viennent ...) ... mais oui, on parle bien de ce groupe la.

j'aime a peu pres tout ce qu'ils ont fait, avec une preference pour Resurrection et Welcome To Hell  ::): 

(d'ailleur jmen remet un tit coup tiens, ca fait longtemps ! Faerie Tale actuellement  ::): )

----------


## Sunchaser

> Avec Lemmy Kilminster ?


ui, ui....forcement...c'etait mignon Lemmy au JT(de mmoire, assez calme tout de mme, un coup d'anesthsie peut tre) c'etait a l'epoque ou Yves 'la voie rauque' prsentait le JT en duo avec une femme dont j'ai oublier le nom... ::oops::

----------


## charly

je vais etre un gros rabajoie , mais j'coute jamais de musique .  
Le seul son que j'aime c'est le petit froissement de papier lorsqu'on tourne les pages d'un bouquins  ::mouarf::  

Bon je sors , et je prends mon livre ==> ::lol::

----------


## joefou

*DavidDeTroyes* >> On en oublie un quand mme (honte  nous) avec Toune, hein ? a s'appelle comment dj... (honte  moi)

*r0d* >> Des anciens il en faut !  :;):   j'ai fait la connaissance d'un gars  un concert de Dagoba, en pr-retraite, trs sympa, avec une connaissance quasi biblique du mtal (des dbuts jusqu' aujourd'hui) et  fond dedans, du genre juste devant la scne, s'accrochant aux retours en secouant frntiquement la tte. Un vrai mordu  ::D:  

*Blo0d4x3* >> Je me rappelle, le groupe c'est Ote. X-Japan je n'ai vu que des photos jusqu' prsent.

*Descent* >> Et le groupe Tomahawk ne serait-il pas galement un side project de Mike Patton ? il m'a sembl voir a sur un vieux programme des Eurockennes de Belfort...

----------


## Deadpool

Si Tomahawk est galement un projet de Mike Patton, faut dire que ce type  une pellet de projets parallle (un peu comme Les Claypool).

C'est le projet de lui que je connais le moins. Paraitrait que a se rapprocherait de feu Faith No More. Faudrait que j'essaie d'couter voir ce que a donne.

A noter que Patton officie galement en solo mais a c'est carrment du dlire exprimental, assez complexe d'accs (c'est un euphmisme  ::lol::  ).

----------


## yiannis

et un papy de retour, et un  :;):  
il y a aussi slayer. Il y a au moins un album que j'aime (je ne me rappelle plus le titre), c'est celui ou ils reprennent "Sick boy" de GBH (pour ceux qui connaissent, le concert ou j'ai eu plus peur a londres au marquee en 82  :;):  ) et "I wanna be your dog" des stooges, change en "Iwanna be your god".
Je ne sais pas si Sick of it all fait parti de metal, mais j'aime bien aussi, detemps en temps pour me detendre  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Des anciens il en faut !   j'ai fait la connaissance d'un gars  un concert de Dagoba, en pr-retraite, trs sympa, avec une connaissance quasi biblique du mtal (des dbuts jusqu' aujourd'hui) et  fond dedans, du genre juste devant la scne, s'accrochant aux retours en secouant frntiquement la tte. Un vrai mordu


Bien sr, c'tait pour rigoler. D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas tout jeune non plus  ::oops::  (J'avais 18 lorsque j'ai vu le meilleur concert de ma vie: 3 groupes dont 2 inconnus: Incubus, Korn et Suicidal Tendencies au Dome. Korn venait de sortir leur 1er album  ::aie::  )




> *Descent* >> Et le groupe Tomahawk ne serait-il pas galement un side project de Mike Patton ? il m'a sembl voir a sur un vieux programme des Eurockennes de Belfort...


Je confirme. Je les ai vu  Dour (www.dourfestival.be) l'anne dernire. Mais bon, je ne suis pas fan de Mike Patton. J'admet volontier que c'est un grand artiste, mais ce qu'il fait est trop tortur pour moi.

----------


## joefou

Motorhead est toujours actif, vu sur www.Obscure.com:




> Il s'intitulera "Kiss of Death", et sortira le 29 aot 2006 sur Sanctuary Records. L'album a une nouvelle fois t produit par Cameron Webb.
> Tracklisting : 01. Sucker / 02. One Night Stand / 03. Devil I Know / 04. Trigger / 05. Under The Gun / 06. God Was Never On Your Side / 07. Living In The Past / 08. Christine / 09. Sword of Glory / 10. Be My Baby / 11. Kingdom of the Worm / 12. Going Down / 13. R.A.M.O.N.E.S.





> *r0d* a crit:
> Bien sr, c'tait pour rigoler. D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas tout jeune non plus  (J'avais 18 lorsque j'ai vu le meilleur concert de ma vie: 3 groupes dont 2 inconnus: Incubus, Korn et Suicidal Tendencies au Dome. Korn venait de sortir leur 1er album  )


Ben moi aussi je suis dans la mme tranche d'ge que toi, on s'approche de plus en plus de la catgorie des "anciens"  ::lol::  on va bientt se faire rabrouer par les jeunots !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> *DavidDeTroyes* >> On en oublie un quand mme (honte  nous) avec Toune, hein ? a s'appelle comment dj... (honte  moi)


On a oubli AXTEL !!!! Honte  moi !!! K-ya aussi et Fifty one's alors ???? Non franchement on manque de tact l !!! 




> *r0d* >> Des anciens il en faut !   j'ai fait la connaissance d'un gars  un concert de Dagoba, en pr-retraite, trs sympa, avec une connaissance quasi biblique du mtal (des dbuts jusqu' aujourd'hui) et  fond dedans, du genre juste devant la scne, s'accrochant aux retours en secouant frntiquement la tte. Un vrai mordu


C'etait pas un mordu, c'etait un vieux... Ca a pu d'dent les vieux, non ?  ::aie::  

Tu pourra nous faire une petite liste complte en premier post (avec les styles grosso merdo qui vont bien) ??? Oh qu'il est gentil ce JoeFou !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

Ben oui, Axtel... forcement...




> *DavidDeTroyes* a crit:
> Tu pourra nous faire une petite liste complte en premier post (avec les styles grosso merdo qui vont bien) ??? Oh qu'il est gentil ce JoeFou !!!


Non, je ne suis pas gentil. Mais alors pas du tout. C'est  force d'couter du mtal a  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben oui, Axtel... forcement...
> 
> 
> 
> Non, je ne suis pas gentil. Mais alors pas du tout. C'est  force d'couter du mtal a



 ::cry::  

Mon top 5 des chansons prfres :

1 - Slave new world - Sepultura
2 - Know your enemy - Rage against the machine
3 - 7 word - Deftones
4 - Passion - The arrs
4 - Sam2 - Watcha

----------


## calogerogigante

> Je suis un puriste et vrai fana des groupes de la premire heure :
> AC/DC,
> Iron Maiden, 
> Black Sabbath,
> Judas Priest, 
> Scorpions,
> Van Halen,
> ...


Ouais, idem pour moi ! Chuis un vieux mec de 35 ans qui a train ses shoes dans les concerts de mtal, en son temps !  ::mouarf::  
Quand je mets un CD de Maiden, aujourd'hui, la larme  l'oeil me vient, et tout tremblotant comme un pappy, je me sens vieux, mais vieux !!!
Alors, grincheux et nostalgique, je me mets  injurier la musique RAP qui me fait vomir, et je me laisse aller au dsespoir :"Rock is dead..."

 ::marteau::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ouais, idem pour moi ! Chuis un vieux mec de 35 ans qui a train ses shoes dans les concerts de mtal, en son temps !  
> Quand je mets un CD de Maiden, aujourd'hui, la larme  l'oeil me vient, et tout tremblotant comme un pappy, je me sens vieux, mais vieux !!!
> Alors, grincheux et nostalgique, je me mets  injurier la musique RAP qui me fait vomir, et je me laisse aller au dsespoir :"Rock is dead..."


Idem, mais un peu en pire puisque je reste mordu par une passion pour la musique des annes 'hippies'....

----------


## calogerogigante

> Idem, mais un peu en pire puisque je reste mordu par une passion pour la musique des annes 'hippies'....


Creedence ClearWater Revival ?
Free ?
Led Zeppelin ?
Neil Young ?
...

Ah ouais... Moi aussi, j'ai toujours de temps en temps le rflexe de me passer ces bonnes vieilles ziques d'une autre poque...
(C'est encore le vieux pappy qui cause !!)

[EDIT]: dsol, a part en troll !!!

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui, oui, dsol....laissons le Metal aux metalleux...

M'enfin, r0d, la prochaine fois que tu dis que Metallica c'est du Heavy de papy, tu montes dans ta chambres et tu sors pas du WE !!  ::evilred::  

 ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Creedence ClearWater Revival ?
> Free ?
> Led Zeppelin ?
> Neil Young ?
> ...
> 
> Ah ouais... Moi aussi, j'ai toujours de temps en temps le rflexe de me passer ces bonnes vieilles ziques d'une autre poque...
> (C'est encore le vieux pappy qui cause !!)
> 
> [EDIT]: dsol, a part en troll !!!


Heu... J'ai 30 ans et il m'arrive d'ecouter encore du AC/DC et du Anthrax... C'est grve ou je dois m'euthanasier sur le champ ???

Bon allez je retourne  Zombies eaters...

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

> je me laisse aller au dsespoir :"Rock is dead..."





> *Neil Young* a chant :
> rock'n'roll will never die


 propos j'ai pas vu si qqu'un a dj cit Aerosmith (leavin' on the edge of course  ::):   )

----------


## calogerogigante

Merci pour cette petite pointe d'espoir !
 ::P:  

Allez, je vais faire un petit riff d'AC/DC sur ma Black Beauty...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je suis d'accord avec toi Cantrelle, il est impossible de classifier rellement les groupes, chacun  son truc  lui qui fait son originalit. Mais cela dit, a fait quand mme un raccourcis commode. Et les noms que tu as invents ne sont pas si loin que a de la ralit  
> Ca me rappelle les sketchs de De Caunes du temps de Nulle Part Ailleurs, ou il incarnait Mongo Fury, le clbre batteur de FuckMetal.  
> 
> Mais pour Manowar, je suis trop jeune, j'ai pas connu.



Mince...je n'avais pas vu ton message....je te conseille quand mme d'essayer de jeter une esgourde sur Manowar : bien qu'en gnral pas tout a fait ressemblant au style musicale que tu affectionnes, tentes le titre *'Kill with power'* (tout un pome) sur leur 3 eme album 'Hail to England'....

----------


## Deadpool

> Heu... J'ai 30 ans et il m'arrive d'ecouter encore du AC/DC et du Anthrax... C'est grve ou je dois m'euthanasier sur le champ ???
> 
> Bon allez je retourne  Zombies eaters...


Et moi? J'ai  peine 24 ans et j'ai dj vu Maiden 2 fois en concert (au parc des princes et  Bercy). 



```
[...]Alors, grincheux et nostalgique, je me mets  injurier la musique RAP qui me fait vomir, et je me laisse aller au dsespoir :"Rock is dead..."
```


Allons, allons, tout n'est pas  jeter dans le rap (cf topic sur les rappeurs franais)  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour qu'on soit tous d'accord !  ::aie::  




> > Aujourd'hui : comprendre le mtal.
> > Pour aider les nophytes  comprendre ce qu'est le mtal, voici une
> > srie de mtaphores qui rendront  tous la chose vidente !
> 
> > HEAVY METAL
> > Le chevalier arrive sur une Harley Davidson, tue le dragon, boit
> > quelques bires et baise la princesse.
> 
> > SPEED METAL
> ...

----------


## r0d

alors l, un gros  ::mouarf2::  j'ai failli en pleurer!! 

Du coup, a me donne envie d'en rajouter une couche, concernant le Hard-Core (ou HxC pour faire plus court):

HxC Old School:
Le chevalier arrive, pose son carton de Jack Daniels, clate le dragon avec sa planche de skate et se casse torcher son bourbon avec la princesse.

HxC Metal (ou Metal HxC):
Le chevalier dbarque, commence  friter le dragon, mais il se fait arracher 3 peircings et brler un des ses 43250 tatouages. Il se casse, dgot, en maugrant "tu verra ta gueule au prochain pogo toi!".

Brutal HxC:
Le chavalier se pointe, arrache la tte du dragon avec les dents, rcupre sa carcasse et celle de la princesse pour en faire une batterie, et n'en reviens pas du son "comment qu'a pte!".

Tribal HxC:
Le chevalier descend de son tigre  dents de sabre, il commence  effectuer des danses tribales devant les yeux tonns du dragon qui fini par s'endormir. Le chevalier emmne la princesse dans les bois en la trainant par les cheveux et la viole jusqu' ce qu'elle explose.

HxC Straight Age:
Le chevalier arrive mont sur un mulet qu'il vient de sauver des griffes de la Viverne d' ct, partage sa salade verte et un verre de jus d'orange avec le dragon, discute philosophie. Amadou, le dragon laisse partir la princesse, le chevalier reviens alors voir le dragon, lui clate la gueule  main nue, le dpce intgralement et s'en va gaiement avec la princesse en cueillant les jolies fleurs qui jonchent le chemin.

HxC Emo:
Le chevalier arrive, tout de noir vtu, commence  chanter un jolie chanson triste  mourrir au dragon en esprant l'endormir, mais se suicide avant.

Free HxC:
Le chevalier arrive sur un cheval peint de couleurs barioles, arm d'une banane et d'un parasol lectrique, il commence  effectuer une danse en hommage  des dieux dont lui-seul connais l'existence, il rentre en transe et se fait bouffer par le dragon.

 ::oops::  dsol, la fatigue  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> alors l, un gros  j'ai failli en pleurer!! 
> 
> Du coup, a me donne envie d'en rajouter une couche, concernant le Hard-Core (ou HxC pour faire plus court):
> 
> HxC Old School:
> Le chevalier arrive, pose son carton de Jack Daniels, clate le dragon avec sa planche de skate et se casse torcher son bourbon avec la princesse.
> 
> HxC Metal (ou Metal HxC):
> Le chevalier dbarque, commence  friter le dragon, mais il se fait arracher 3 peircings et brler un des ses 43250 tatouages. Il se casse, dgot, en maugrant "tu verra ta gueule au prochain pogo toi!".
> ...


et la techno HxC : Le chevalier se pointe, se colle contre le dragon, lui leche la jambe et fait la meme chose avec la princesse. Le dragon embrasse la princesse et se barre avec. Le chevalier continue son trip tout seul...

----------


## yiannis

un gros  ::mouarf2::  a tous les deux

Donc si je suis ton raisonnement r0d, le dernier groupe dans lequel je jouais etait du HxC Old school (ce qui ne m'etonne pas du tout vu mon age canonique de papy  :;):  ), sauf que nous, le dragon, on ne l'eclatais pas avec des planches de skates mais avec les cannettes de biere vides (lourd passe de punk)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> un gros  a tous les deux
> 
> Donc si je suis ton raisonnement r0d, le dernier groupe dans lequel je jouais etait du HxC Old school (ce qui ne m'etonne pas du tout vu mon age canonique de papy  ), sauf que nous, le dragon, on ne l'eclatais pas avec des planches de skates mais avec les cannettes de biere vides (lourd passe de punk)


et y'as un site o on peut decouvrir vos compos ???

----------


## r0d

Bon, je sais que a n'intresse personne, mais voici le lien de mon dernier groupe (si vous cherchez bien, vous trouverez les raisons de mon dpart) Archenterum
Attention, c'est pas pour les tapettes: le morceau le plus lent est  210 bmp  ::aie::

----------


## yiannis

> et y'as un site o on peut decouvrir vos compos ???


non, le dernier groupe, c'etait il y a maintenant, environ 6 ans  ::(:  
Par contre, grande gloire pour moi, mon premier concert c'etait en 1990 en premiere partie des Toy dolls (pour ceux qui connaissent)  avec un groupe nomme les diabetics  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

La vache, je suis entour de gros metalleux !!!

J'adore ca !!!

Moi, j'ai bien une batterie dans ma cave mais j'ai pas de talent  ::cry::

----------


## Nip

> Moi, j'ai bien une batterie dans ma cave mais j'ai pas de talent


Bah t'as au moins le merite de m'avoir fait mourrir de rire avec "comprendre le mtal" et ca c'est deja pas mal; sinon tu fais comme moi tu chantes sous la douche et tu imites le batteur dans ta voiture en tapant sur le volant... 
je sais c'est classe...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah t'as au moins le merite de m'avoir fait mourrir de rire avec "comprendre le mtal" et ca c'est deja pas mal; sinon tu fais comme moi tu chantes sous la douche et tu imites le batteur dans ta voiture en tapant sur le volant... 
> je sais c'est classe...



Ben je le fais deja  :;): 

Il m'est mme arriv de chanter sur scne quand le chanteur m'as tendu le micro (enfin chanter c'est vite dit, c'etait plutot des hurlements)...  ::aie::  

Allez instant confession : il m'arrive mme de mettre un casque sur les oreilles (quand je suis sur que ma copine ne rentrera pas sans prevenir), je met le son a fond et je me crois en concert !

J'ai honte...  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

et moi je suis toujours a la recherche (recherche passive ... feigniasse powered toussa) d'un groupe  ::mrgreen::  (j'ai essay 2 groupes mais je suis meme pas assez sociable pour rester avec des metalleux des cavernes).

pour r0d : pas mal ... seul reproche que je ferais, ptetre un peu trop rythmique (l'impression d'un manque de structure dans le morceau, les instruments//chant un peu noys ensembles ...) enfin, ca veux pas dire grand chose ... mais jme comprend  ::aie::  
fin, on peux pas trop se faire une ide trop arret sur 2 morceaux  ::): 

euh voila ... j'ai rien d'autre a dire ...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit4

Au fait, je ne sais pas si vous en avez dj parl, mais connaissez-vous Nevermore ?
En sortant du concert, je me suis dit "Dieu a des longs cheveux et est trs moche". C'est d'aprs moi un des meilleurs groupes vraiment  ::P:

----------


## granquet

j'avais enfouie le CD (Nevermore -- Enemies of Reality) sous un tas de truc en esperant ne plus le retrouver ... et comme j'ai vut que t'en parlait ...jme suis dis qu'il faudrais que je le retrouve histoire de pouvoir donner mon opinion ...

ben ... je regrette de l'avoir retrouv ce cd tiens  ::aie::  .

c'est pas ma tasse de th ...

--edit--
Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday ... a s'ecoute presque ... mme que ce soit mou ... c'est pas trop mal ...mais le reste,j'accroche sincerement pas.

----------


## Invit4

Essaie peut-tre le dernier "This Godless Endeavor", il est plus accessible.

----------


## henderson

Pour ce qui est du HARD, qu'il soit METAL (cleste, industriel, infernal, caverneux etc...) ou non, l'important c'est que a dmnage !

En termes de "gros son" ou "son qui tue" ou qui, _in fine_, "rend sourd" (certainement plus qu'autre chose), il y avait *Grand Funk* et *Ted Nugent* !

Si on parle de *Motorhead*, ce serait bien d'voquer *Girl School* !

Sinon j'aime bien *Judas Priest* (mes voisins, il ft un temps, beaucoup moins ... ::furieux::  ) et *Angels* (Angel City) mme s'il faut un peu d'audace pour ranger ces derniers dans la catgorie METAL (sauf s'il est ductible et, ici, je ne pense pas forcment au plomb).

----------


## mat.M

Y-a-t-il des fanas du trash germanique ?
Celtic Frost , Running wild , Helloween , Accept ?  ::D:  et videmment Scorpions 

Sinon un bon site

http://www.metal-archives.com/

----------


## Nip

> Y-a-t-il des fanas du trash germanique ?
> Celtic Frost , Running wild , Helloween , Accept ?  et videmment Scorpions 
> 
> Sinon un bon site
> 
> http://www.metal-archives.com/


Je connais pas des masses a part Rammstein.

Sinon il est pourri ton site, il marche pas  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

et y sers a quoi ton site?
a devenir incollable et pouvoir repondre aux fiches de julien leperce (lepers? lepersse? ...) sur le metal ?  ::aie::  

a permet de presenter des groupes (exemple: absurd) ... mais y'as pas grand choses comme infos utiles ...

moi vais m'ecouter du Naglfar  ::):

----------


## mat.M

> Je connais pas des masses a part Rammstein.
> 
> Sinon il est pourri ton site, il marche pas


Toujours des gens qui ralent ! 
Selon les groupes on peu couter les fichier Real Audio  ::D:  
Si vous avez meilleurs sites lgaux faites le savoir au lieu de critiquer ternellement




> et y sers a quoi ton site?
> a devenir incollable et pouvoir repondre aux fiches de julien leperce (lepers? lepersse? ...) sur le metal ?


Pourquoi il n'ya jamais de ballons de baudruche sur les plateaux tls ?
Parce que Julien Lepers  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  ( elle est pas de moi elle est de l'intress )

----------


## Nip

> Toujours des gens qui ralent !


 ::mrgreen::  



> Si vous avez meilleurs sites lgaux faites le savoir au lieu de critiquer ternellement


C'etait pas une critique c'etait une observation  ::aie::  (a 20h41 le site etait down maintenant qu'il marche je vais aller voir  :;): )

----------


## mat.M

> Mince...je n'avais pas vu ton message....je te conseille quand mme d'essayer de jeter une esgourde sur Manowar : bien qu'en gnral pas tout a fait ressemblant au style musicale que tu affectionnes, tentes le titre *'Kill with power'* (tout un pome) sur leur 3 eme album 'Hail to England'....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSPxT...0the%20warlord

 ::D:

----------


## Sixissor

Haa la la...

C'est l qu'on voit la diffrence de gnration.
Plus OLD SCHOOL que Manowar y'a... pas  ::lol::  

Dans la catgorie "bruit qui trash", la nouvelle gnration c'est celle qui coute les groupes cits en premire page, avec pour moi KoRn (KoRn, LIP, FTL et Issues) et Slipknot en tte.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et pour les "pauvres", y'as Jamendo qui propose quelques groupes bien pechu :
FrontSideWombatTrifaceMortad hellBoth
et jean passe...

----------


## Muesko

Bon alors ce qu'il ya dans mon lecteur MP3 en ce moment  ::): 

-Brutal truth
-Napalm death
-Gorgoroth
-Satyricon
-Young Gods 
-Marduk
-Motorhead
-Slayer (j'aime pas trop trop mais ca passe)

Voila  ::D:

----------


## r0d

Je suis en train de dcouvrir un groupe que j'ai du mal  classer. Peut-tre nomtal mlodique ou quelque chose dans le genre. Ca s'appelle "Flaw", et je trouve que ce qu'il font a pte quand mme pas mal. Ca ne vaut pas un bon Gojira ou un Arkangel (mon groupe favori en ce moment), mais c'est ce genre de groupe avec de bonne mlodies et un bon travail  la voix (un peu dans le style de system) qui font que certaines chansons deviennent assez rapidement addictives, en un sens.

----------


## Nip

Aaaaah oui Flaw c'est du lourd; mon frere me les a fait decouvrir via leur album Through the Eyes et je dois avouer que c'est plutot pas mal, et le chanteur est plutot bon.

----------


## Nip

Sinon dans le style bien enerve, il y a aussi Dope ...de veritables poetes  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Ha je connais pas je regarderai ca tout  l'heure  ::D:  
Une video de brutal truth ici

----------


## r0d

pas mal brutal truth  :;): 
Sinon, vous pouvez trouver un morceau de Arkangel ici
Ces belges sont vraiment surprenants. Ca fait 2 fois que je les manques alors qu'ils passaient pas loin de chez moi, mais ils devraient repasser beintt: ils tournent beaucoup en ce moment  ::D:

----------


## granquet

(j'ai pas de flash player, donc la video de brutal truth, je commenterais pas  :;): )

pas mal arkangel
a commence bien ... mais malheuresement je trouve que a mollit pour tomber dans le "melodique".

une ptite video de Cryptic Voice: Grimlock

(pas leur meilleur titre ... mais bon ...  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Nip

> Ha je connais pas je regarderai ca tout  l'heure  
> Une video de brutal truth ici


Quand je faisais reference a la poesie je parlais de ce genre de titre mais absolument rien a voir avec brutal truth (dope va encore chez la nourrice  ::aie:: , mais bon brutal truth c'est un peu trop pour moi, je prefere les gentils  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Glob

Boaf tout un thread sur le mtal et mme pas un clin d'oeil  Dream Theater...  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> Boaf tout un thread sur le mtal et mme pas un clin d'oeil  Dream Theater...


On parle de mtal, pas de "hard rock de tapette"  ::twisted::   :;):   ::aie::

----------


## zodd

Bah t'exagre.. coute "the mirror." ou le live at budokan.. ca envoie.. c'est sur c'est pas du dying foetus.. mais c'est bien sympa quand mme..

----------


## r0d

> Bah t'exagre.. coute "the mirror." ou le live at budokan.. ca envoie.. c'est sur c'est pas du dying foetus.. mais c'est bien sympa quand mme..


Hh, c'tait de la provoc, pour rigoler bien sr  ::mrgreen::  Je ne connais Dream Theater que de nom, donc de toutes faons, je ne peux pas me permettre d'en dire quoi que ce soit  ::):

----------


## Pouic

AAah. Quel plaisir d'arriver avant tout le monde le matin au labo, et de mettre de la bonne musique  un volume "dcent"  :;):  quand il n'y a encore personne pour dire "Waa, encore une musique de sauvage qu'on entend  travers les murs en carton"  ::P: 

Donc en ce moment:
Sepultura
(Hed)P.E.
AC/DC
Electric Six (j'adore ce groupe anglais)
Furia (trs bon groupe franais)
killers (excellent groupe franais  :;):  : j'adore leur reprise d' "un aigle noir"  ::mouarf::  )
Korn
Megadeth
MotrHead
Metallica
Rammstein
etc...

J'aime bien a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

Megadeth c'est un vritable groupe rock contrairement  Metallica qui a largement profit du systme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nip

> Megadeth c'est un vritable groupe rock contrairement  Metallica qui a largement profit du systme


OUaaah l'autre et puis c'est pas comme si Dave Mustaine s'etait fait jeter de Metallica. Oui ca n'a rien a voir et alors  ::aie:: . Et puis c'est vrai Megadeth est un vrai groupe de rock, Metallica est LE groupe de metal, il est a l'origine de tout, la legende raconte meme qu'il a fait disparaitre les dinosaures, et paraitrait qu'il a aussi cree le monde en 6 jours, mais ca je suis moins sur  ::mrgreen:: .

Sinon, je confirme ce que disait r0d quelques pages avant, Flaw ca dechire sa mere  ::aie:: .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> il est a l'origine de tout, la legende raconte meme qu'il a fait disparaitre les dinosaures, et paraitrait qu'il a aussi cree le monde en 6 jours, mais ca je suis moins sur


 ::mouarf3::  

Le seul groupe qui soit vraiment  l'origine du monde est bien entendu Machine Head !

----------


## granquet

n'importe quoi, c'est Venom !  ::aie:: 

--

d'ailleurs jvais me mettre une coup de Welcome to Hell ...  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> (peu pas blairer Megadeth ..., et f pas critiquer Metallica)


J'ai achet ,j'en suis sur Kill'Em All sur *vinyl* bien avant toi   ::lol::  
les djeunz vous savez mme pas ce que c'est qu'un vinyl.
En plus Metallica je les ai vu en concert au Zenith de Paris je sais plus en quelle anne




> OUaaah l'autre et puis c'est pas comme si Dave Mustaine s'etait fait jeter de Metallica. Oui ca n'a rien a voir et alors . Et puis c'est vrai Megadeth est un vrai groupe de rock, Metallica est LE groupe de metal,.


Oui mais ils ont perdu un peu de leur superbe depuis St-Anger....
Leur album sans nom ( le noir avec Nothing Else Matters, The unforgiven etc..) c'tait vraiment leur derneier album  succs..
Justice For All j'ai jamais t trop emball par cet album ils se sont auto-pomp notamment un titre ( je ne sais plus lequel ) qui ressemble  l'intro d'un autre titre de Masters of the Puppets ( l'avant dernier exactement ).
Ceci dit j'ai toujours t un gros fan de James, Kirk et Lars et les autres.
Mais je trouve que sur leurs derniers Megadeth a plus de technicit.
"A tout le monde" est un hit interplantaire du heavy-metal.
Ceci dit qui aime ce genre musical aime Metallica et Megadeth...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

R, hier soir, un bon concert de hard core comme a fait longtemps que j'en avais plus fais, et ben moi j'vous dis a fais du bien!!
Les gars de Mantys font du bon boulot. J'ai l'impression que la scene metal franaise se porte pas si mal.

----------


## granquet

du hardcore?
c'est un truc de filles a !

jcroyais qu'on parlais de gros metal qui tache ...

moi je vais me jetter un ptit coup de temple of baal ...

----------


## Muesko

> c'est un truc de filles a !


Et encore...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et encore...


Viens dans la fosse avec nous, on verra qui sont les "et encore..." !!!  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Pffff, de toutes faons le seul vrai mtal c'est Marylin Manson, Linkin Park et Limp Bizkit 

(a va, j'ai le droit de rigoler  :;):   )

----------


## Deadpool

Pff le mtal c ke des satanistes ki fon du brui le rap ca ca dchir avec ca tu chop  tembal tro de meuf 

 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pff le mtal c ke des satanistes ki fon du brui le rap ca ca dchir avec ca tu chop  tembal tro de meuf


mdr lach t com sur mon skyblog lol

----------


## granquet

> Viens dans la fosse avec nous, on verra qui sont les "et encore..." !!!


c'est pas pour me vanter ...
mais j'ai survecu a un concert de Carpathian Forest ... ::mrgreen:: 
et je suis presque revenu entier du concert de Marduk  :;): 

et moi j'y vais tout seul (qui as dis "il as pas d'amis" au fond?  ::cry::  ) j'emmene pas 10 copains  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> Pffff, de toutes faons le seul vrai mtal c'est Marylin Manson, Linkin Park et Limp Bizkit


Linkin Park et Limp Bizkit du vrai mtal ?  ::lol::  
Y'a trop de synths pour que cela soit du vrai mtal  ::mouarf::  
c'est comme de dire que Bon Jovi c'est du death-metal...



> J'te rassure, j'ai connu les vinyls. 
> Et Metallica ds leurs dbuts (ou presque), via un enregistrement sur une cassette... tout ceci ne me rajeunis pas moi, j'vais m'coucher ...


cassette de copie ? Ou originale ?
A propos de cassette j'en ai une de Metallica qui doit tre introuvable maintenant c'est le Short EP garage je ne sais plus quoi

----------


## Aitone

> Linkin Park et Limp Bizkit du vrai mtal ?  
> Y'a trop de synths pour que cela soit du vrai mtal  
> c'est comme de dire que Bon Jovi c'est du death-metal...


Pfff, t'y connait vraiment queud au mtal toi...
Tiens j'vais aller m'couter Sum41 et Greenday, mes groupes prfrs de power mtal  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> c'est pas pour me vanter ...
> mais j'ai survecu a un concert de Carpathian Forest ...
> et je suis presque revenu entier du concert de Marduk 
> 
> et moi j'y vais tout seul (qui as dis "il as pas d'amis" au fond?  ) j'emmene pas 10 copains


Je me souviens de mon tout premier concert (c'etait Korn  Bercy  leurs dbuts, un pur moment avec Mass Hysteria en premire partie... une tuerie). O mon pote (qui en etait surement pas  son premier) me propose de venir le plus proche de la scne "pour mieux voir le chanteur" (enfin, c'est ce qu'il a dit en riant dans sa barbe). J'etais ok, vu que bizarrement, y'avais plus de place que derrire... Ah ben j'ai vite compris quand le premier coup de gratte vint  me percuter l'oreille et qu'au mme moment une horde... que dit-je ? une nue de cingl m'eclata allegrement tel des footballeurs americaniss en plein super bowl... N'etant pas du tout prpar, je peux vous dire que les souvenirs que j'en ai sont tres douloureux.  ::aie::  

Et depuis ce temps, je traine de concert de HxC en concert de Power mtal  la recherche de cet abruti qui m'as pietin sans me relev (chose *EXTREMEMENT* rare lors d'un concert de mtal).

----------


## Aitone

> (chose *EXTREMEMENT* rare lors d'un concert de mtal).


C'est clair... On aura beau dire ce que l'on veut, que nous sommes qu'une bande de dgnrs qui n'avons rien d'autres  faire que de se sauter dessus sur de la musique de sauvage, l'ambiance y est vraiment super. Avec mes 1m77 pour 60Kg, je peux vous dire que je passe mon temsp  voler dans la fosse. Mais j'ai mme pas le temps de tomber que dj 4 bras me soutiennent et me redressent...

I love pogos !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est clair... On aura beau dire ce que l'on veut, que nous sommes qu'une bande de dgnrs qui n'avons rien d'autres  faire que de se sauter dessus sur de la musique de sauvage, l'ambiance y est vraiment super. Avec mes 1m77 pour 60Kg, je peux vous dire que je passe mon temsp  voler dans la fosse. Mais j'ai mme pas le temps de tomber que dj 4 bras me soutiennent et me redressent...
> 
> I love pogos !


C'est d'autant vrai que l'age moyen tend plus vers le retrait que vers le nourisson ! Je veux pas faire le vieux croutons mais plus ils sont jeunes et moins ils respectent les rgles de courtoisie, ce que je dplore !

----------


## r0d

> I love pogos !


Moi aussi j'adore les pogos, bien que ce ne soit plus trop de mon age. Mais depuis quelques annes, il se dveloppe une forme de "danse", spcialement dans le HxC, que je n'apprcie gure. A vrai dire, a tiens plus du sport de combat que de la danse. Ca se passe dans le pit (les rigolos qui sont partisans d' un bon vieux pogo sont relgus derrire), et a se dcline diffremment selon les groupes et les rgions. Violent dancing, ultra-violence, KDS (karate dance style), etc... dans tous les cas, c'est extrmement violent et trs codifi. Bien loin du joyeux chaos des pogos d'antans.

----------


## pseudocode

En mtal, personne peu battre Lorie.  :;):  

Si si, regardez ------> ici

----------


## Deadpool

> mdr lach t com sur mon skyblog lol


kikou ta msn, lol mdr




> c'est pas pour me vanter ...
> mais j'ai survecu a un concert de Carpathian Forest ...
> et je suis presque revenu entier du concert de Marduk 
> 
> et moi j'y vais tout seul (qui as dis "il as pas d'amis" au fond?  ) j'emmene pas 10 copains


Respects.  Marduk, a doit tre pas mal vivant.  ::lol::  (Je connais pas Carpathian Forest mais a devait tre pas mal non plus)

Moi, le pire pit que j'ai fais, c'tait The Dillinger Escape Plan. Je vous les conseille, jamais vu un groupe aussi beau sur scne, ils sautent dans tous les sens de manire compltement anarchique  mais la musique est tout de mme parfaitement joue. Du coup le pit bouge pareil, ce qui a un peu mis  mal mon intgrit physique.  ::aie:: 




> Linkin Park et Limp Bizkit du vrai mtal ?  
> Y'a trop de synths pour que cela soit du vrai mtal  
> c'est comme de dire que Bon Jovi c'est du death-metal...


Ben perso, j'ai pas honte de dire que j'aime bien le premier album de Linkin Park (Hybrid Theory) et les 3 premiers de Limp Bizkit (Three Dollars Bill Y'all, Significant Other et Chocolate Starfish). Par contre le reste de leur poduction...  ::aie:: 




> Pfff, t'y connait vraiment queud au mtal toi...
> Tiens j'vais aller m'couter Sum41 et Greenday, mes groupes prfrs de power mtal


Et Good Charlotte alors, a c'est pas du power mtal?  ::aie:: 




> Je me souviens de mon tout premier concert (c'etait Korn  Bercy  leurs dbuts, un pur moment avec Mass Hysteria en premire partie... une tuerie). O mon pote (qui en etait surement pas  son premier) me propose de venir le plus proche de la scne "pour mieux voir le chanteur" (enfin, c'est ce qu'il a dit en riant dans sa barbe). J'etais ok, vu que bizarrement, y'avais plus de place que derrire... Ah ben j'ai vite compris quand le premier coup de gratte vint  me percuter l'oreille et qu'au mme moment une horde... que dit-je ? une nue de cingl m'eclata allegrement tel des footballeurs americaniss en plein super bowl... N'etant pas du tout prpar, je peux vous dire que les souvenirs que j'en ai sont tres douloureux.  
> 
> Et depuis ce temps, je traine de concert de HxC en concert de Power mtal  la recherche de cet abruti qui m'as pietin sans me relev (chose *EXTREMEMENT* rare lors d'un concert de mtal).


J'ai moi aussi pas mal de souvenirs douloureux  ::mouarf::  mais il vrai qu'aussi loin que je me souvienne, j'ai toujours t relev rapidement lorsque je chutais. 

Cependant, mme si j'apprcie toujours un bon pogo, a te fais quand mme louper pas mal de truc qui se passe sur scne ce qui est un peu dommage...




> Moi aussi j'adore les pogos, bien que ce ne soit plus trop de mon age. Mais depuis quelques annes, il se dveloppe une forme de "danse", spcialement dans le HxC, que je n'apprcie gure. A vrai dire, a tiens plus du sport de combat que de la danse. Ca se passe dans le pit (les rigolos qui sont partisans d' un bon vieux pogo sont relgus derrire), et a se dcline diffremment selon les groupes et les rgions. Violent dancing, ultra-violence, KDS (karate dance style), etc... dans tous les cas, c'est extrmement violent et trs codifi. Bien loin du joyeux chaos des pogos d'antans.


Le KDS, c'est vraiment un truc de fou.  :8O:  

J'ai entendu dire qu'il n'tait pas rare que des mecs se retrouve avec des membres briss lors de telles manifestations. Les malades!  :8O: 




> En mtal, personne peu battre Lorie.  
> 
> Si si, regardez ------> ici


 ::mouarf::  Excellent!

----------


## granquet

> Respects.  Marduk, a doit tre pas mal vivant.


tres "vivant", y'avait pas mal de grosses brutes qui avaient pas pris soin d'enlever leurs pics//bagues ...
autant dire qu'a la fin du concert ... y'avait une marre de sang  ::aie::  




> (Je connais pas Carpathian Forest mais a devait tre pas mal non plus)


si tu aime le black metal ... fonce  :;): 
pour moi une reference du black metal norvegien ^^
je les place au meme niveau que Satyricon

je les avaien't vut avec Tsjuder (excellent black norvegien aussi), wykked witch (nul a chier par contre) et E-FORCE (du gros thrash qui decoiffe)

la seule fois ou je me suis retrouv dans un concert de merde, j'ai vut un type qui remuait les bras dans tous les sens en sautant ... (j'ai bien eu envie de lui ecraser la gueule avec les grosses bottes  ::D: )
je suppose que c'est de a dont vous parlez pour la dance faon HxC?

--

et sinon, qui lance une RID pogo?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Muesko

Ha  propos de concerts de merde...
Je crois que c'est moi qui dtient le gros lot : une fois j'ai t  un concert de "mtal" d'apres l'affiche ben en fait, c'tait un truc qui ressemblait  kyo mais version mtal  ::roll::  je vous raconte pas le rsultat...

----------


## Mat.M

> Ha  propos de concerts de merde...
> Je crois que c'est moi qui dtient le gros lot : une fois j'ai t  un concert de "mtal" d'apres l'affiche ben en fait, c'tait un truc qui ressemblait  kyo mais version mtal  je vous raconte pas le rsultat...


un truc qui ressemblait  Kyo ? 
Y'avait des adolescentes en pleurs qui lanaient leur nounours ? 
Dcidemment j'ai vraiment pris un coup de vieux bande de salopards  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Muesko

Ouais bha pas loin, moi j'tait en jean avec une veste en cuir (enfin fringu normal quoi  ::lol::  ) yavais des mecs qui avaient des bracelets clouts avec des jogging ou ce genre de truc 'fin bref  ::roll::  je suis pas rester longtemps.

----------


## achos

Moi aussi j'aime bien le metal et surtout les balades.
Deftones - Simple man
Metallica - Fade to black
SOD - Lost in hollywood
...
 et de temps en temps j'aime ecouter le metal progressive : dream theater

en gnrale j'coute tous ce qui est en relation avec le rock.
Nirvana, Metallica, Muse, Linkin Park, Creed, Seether, Staind, Dream theater, SOD, Deftones, Scorpions, Evanescence, Breaking benjamin...

 ::yaisse2::   ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> en gnrale j'coute tous ce qui est en relation avec le *rock*.
> Nirvana, Metallica, Muse, Linkin Park, Creed, Seether, Staind, Dream theater, SOD, Deftones, Scorpions, *Evanescence*, Breaking benjamin...


 :8O:  

(bon ok, je troll...)

----------


## Mat.M

Et alors c'est pas du rock Evanescence ?

----------


## achos

chacun son got !!

----------


## Deadpool

> Et alors c'est pas du rock Evanescence ?


Si, certainement, mais y'a pas assez de BPM pour que a plaise  David d'o sa remarque.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si, certainement, mais y'a pas assez de BPM pour que a plaise  David d'o sa remarque.


Ben... C'est  dire que compar au dernier opus de The ARRS : Trinity (qui vous retourne comme une crpe), j'ai une lgre prfrence pour ce dernier...

Mais c'est purement subjectif, on est d'accord...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Ben... C'est  dire que compar au dernier opus de The ARRS : Trinity (qui vous retourne comme une crpe), j'ai une lgre prfrence pour ce dernier...


omg, je les ais vu en concert ce we!!! The arrs, comment a tape, laisse tomber!! Je me suis pris une bonne claque! 
<troll inside>
Une preuve supplmentaire que le HxC est au mtal ce que le roquefort est au fromage: le plus puissant!!
</troll>

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> omg, je les ais vu en concert ce we!!! The arrs, comment a tape, laisse tomber!! Je me suis pris une bonne claque!


Je veux bien te croire... Je les ai vu il y a 6 mois dans un petit festival (au Delirium Tremens de Chalons-en-Champagne) en avant premire de Dagoba...  :8O:  

Ah ben, j'y retourne le mois prochain (le 29/03  la Cartonnerie  Reims) avec BBA en guest ! Autant te dire que c'est pas pour les petits-suisses !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Aitone

> Ah ben, j'y retourne le mois prochain (le 29/03  la Cartonnerie  Reims) avec BBA en guest ! Autant te dire que c'est pas pour les petits-suisses !


BBA ? Mais pourquoi j'y suis pas ? ? ?  ::evilred::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> BBA ? Mais pourquoi j'y suis pas ? ? ?


Ben oui, pourquoi ?

----------


## Aitone

Et pourquoi pas en fait??? Je voyais Reims beaucoup plus loin que a!!! En voiture, a peut se faire ! CARRMENT !  ::king::  

Mais si je viens, t'aura intrt de te planquer David !  ::twisted::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et pourquoi pas en fait??? Je voyais Reims beaucoup plus loin que a!!! En voiture, a peut se faire ! CARRMENT !  
> 
> Mais si je viens, t'aura intrt de te planquer David !


Remet ton CD de Dorothe dans ton walkman et viens pas jouer avec les adultes !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zodd

Dagoba je connais bien.. ils sont de Marseille.. on rptait pas trs loin de leur local et leur ancien bassiste taient dans la mme promo que moi.. Je connais surtout le batteur de la formation actuel. Trs trs sympa et super fort en plus... Je leur souhaite de tout coeur de russir,ils le mritent bien, car ca fait 10 ans bientt qu'ils s'accrochent...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Dagoba je connais bien.. ils sont de Marseille.. on rptait pas trs loin de leur local et leur ancien bassiste taient dans la mme promo que moi.. Je connais surtout le batteur de la formation actuel. Trs trs sympa et super fort en plus... Je leur souhaite de tout coeur de russir,ils le mritent bien, car ca fait 10 ans bientt qu'ils s'accrochent...


Et leurs 2 albums (eponyme et "what hell is about") sont de trs trs grosses tueries !!! Pour les ouf de gros son (comme Machine head, Gojira et Chimera pour ne citer que ceux l), c'est puissant !

----------


## Aitone

> Et leurs 2 albums (eponyme et "what hell is about") sont de trs trs grosses tueries !!! Pour les ouf de gros son (comme Machine head, Gojira et Chim*AI*ra pour ne citer que ceux l), c'est puissant !


Chimaira qui sort son nouvel album Ressurection dbut mars... Excellent !

----------


## zodd

Je reste nostalgique de leur premiere dmo  :;):  ( que j'ai prt y a plusieurs annes et jamais rcupr....  ::(:   )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Chimaira


 ::oops::  

C'etait pour voir si tu suivait !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Autant te dire que c'est pas pour les petits-suisses !


Ben pourquoi je peux pas venir moi  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben pourquoi je peux pas venir moi


Ca depend, tu fait quelle taille ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Je reste nostalgique de leur premiere dmo  ( que j'ai prt y a plusieurs annes et jamais rcupr....   )


Je crois qu'elle est inclue dans leur DVD. 
Par contre le DVD, y a une demiheure de concert et une heure et demi de reportage....... en anglais non sous-titr

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ca depend, tu fait quelle taille ?


Au vu de mon avatar pas beaucoup  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Moi je dcouvre ce style depuis peu, j'ai commenc  couter progressivement aussi... Rap->Pop/Varit franaise->Rock->Metal, et j'accroche plutt bien, a rveille, et je trouve a trs joli (alors qu'au dbut ds que j'entendais du metal quel qu'il soit je me demandais comment on pouvait aimer a).

J'aime particulirement le metal viking scandinave que j'ai dcouvert il y a peu mais j'en coute pas mal en ce moment, je dcouvre (Finntroll, Mnegarm, Moonsorrow), et tout ce qui est quand mme assez mlodique (ils semblent appeler a Death metal melodic, perso je ne vais pas m'aventurer dans tous ces noms barbares, donc je vais rester  metal melodique  ::aie::  ) : In Flames, Dark Tranquility, Sonic Syndicate...

Par contre j'aime pas tellement les trucs particulirement sataniques, j'aime pas l'ambiance qu'il rgne autour de ces mlodies et des paroles...

----------


## r0d

Tiens, je profite que Bakura ressorte ce topic d'outre-tombe pour pousser un petit coup de gueule: Korn c'est vraiment des tapettes!!

Nan mais srieux... j'tais au Hellfest ce week-end, et Korn tait la grosse tte d'affiche du festoche (ce qui signifie que beaucoup de gens se sont dplacs, souvent de trs loin, essentiellement pour eux). Ils sont venus, ils ont rcupr leur chque, et ils ont dcid, au dernier moment, de ne pas jouer. Pourquoi? A cause de la pluie ont-ils oser rpondre. Genre la scne tait tout de mme bien abrite, et aucun groupe n'a rechign  balancer leurs sets. Et si la pluie gnait quelqu'un, c'tait plutt nous, les festivaliers... je vous explique pas le pogo sur Cannibal Corpse dans 20cm de boue  ::aie:: 

Sinon, ce festoche m'a rserv quelques bonnes surprises. Du ct du "mtal de tarlouze" notemment, avec Within Temptation, Moonspell et Dream Theater qui ont fait de bons shows.

Les black metalleux se sont bien fait plaisir galement. Enslaved, Emperor, Immortal... toute ma jeunesse  ::mrgreen::  

Et de grosses surprises de taille, d'excellentes surprises, avec les fous furieux de Brugeria, l'nergie incontrlable de Walls of Jericho, les mosh pits sauvages de Sworn Enemy et le circle pit mythique sur Hatebreed.

Ce mudfest 2007 tait une russite  ::D: 

HxC RuleZ!!  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Tiens, je profite que Bakura ressorte ce topic d'outre-tombe pour pousser un petit coup de gueule: Korn c'est vraiment des tapettes!!


haben suffit d'ecouter un peu ce qu'ils font pour comprendre qu'ils sont ffmins  ::yaisse2::  


t'as du te rgaler au hellfest  ::): 
j'ai faillit y aller ... puis jme suis dis que y'aurais trop de monde, jveux bien soigner ma misanthropie ... mais pas trop d'un coup  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Moi aussi j'aurais bien voullu aller au hell fest, en plus c'est pas trop loin de chez moi je crois mais bon, j'ai pas pu  ::(:   ::|:  j'spre pouvoir aller au 2008  ::P:

----------


## r0d

Ha ben moi je pourrai plus y aller, je ne pouvais donc pas me permettre de louper celui-ci.
J'ai t trs tonn par l'attitude des mtalleux: respect total! Mme s'ils font un peu peur quand ils se mettent  beugler (il fallait voir, le samedi matin au Leclerc, les hordes de metalleux prendre d'assaut le rayon bire en poussant des cris de balrogs), ils sont super cool et respectueux. Super bonne ambiance, pas une embrouille, le site n'a pas t dtruit.

----------


## Invit

> Rage Against The Machine
> Korn (eponyme, life is peachy, follow the leader, issues)
> Deftones
> Machine Head
> Sepultura (Chaos A.D., Bloody roots)
> Fear Factory
> No One Is Innocent
> Faith No More ( partir de Angel dust)
> Slipknot (eponyme, Iowa en live)
> ...


Je suis certain qu'avec ces rfrences tu vas aimer Julie Rocks U. C'est un groupe de potes de la chauds de fonds en Suisse et c'est seulement de la folie. J'adore ce qu'ils font !

Tu m'en diras des nouvelles

----------


## Muesko

Heu y a ti des gens qui s'y sonnaissent un peu en doom, par ce que  part black sabbath et paradise lost, je connais pas grand chose.

----------


## Bakura

Vous auriez pas quelques noms groupes de death mlodique scandinave  me donner ?  ::lol::  J'aimerais bien en couter d'autres  part les plus classiques (In Flames, Dark Tranquility...).

----------


## Muesko

Therion c'est pas mal  ::P: :

----------


## bouvda

> Heu y a ti des gens qui s'y sonnaissent un peu en doom, par ce que  part black sabbath et paradise lost, je connais pas grand chose.


dans les classiques : Cathedral, Candlemass, ...
dans les plus death : Swallow The Sun, My Dying Bride (enfin les dbuts sont plus death moins maintenant tout comme Anathema), Shape Of Despair, Dolorian, ...




> Vous auriez pas quelques noms groupes de death mlodique scandinave  me donner ?  J'aimerais bien en couter d'autres  part les plus classiques (In Flames, Dark Tranquility...).


Hypocrisy  ::king:: , Insomnium, The Duskfall, Soilwork (version sudoise donc mais t'as la mme en italien : Disarmonia Mundi), Blinded Colony, ... j'en oublies car  part Dark Tranquillity (avec 2 "l"  ::sm:: ) et Hypocrisy j'coutes plus trop de death mlo en ce moment...tu as Opeth aussi qui est mlodique mais c'est pas du death mlo...

----------


## Bakura

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Muesko

> dans les classiques : Cathedral, Candlemass, ...
> dans les plus death : Swallow The Sun, My Dying Bride (enfin les dbuts sont plus death moins maintenant tout comme Anathema), Shape Of Despair, Dolorian, ...


Merci  ::):

----------


## henderson

Moi aussi j'aime bien (en fait... beaucoup) !
Hls je n'ai plus trop le temps de me pencher sur la mise en catgorie des styles ni d'investir dans les nouveaux venus (c'est un peu trop souvent du dj entendu...).
J'en suis rest  Judas Priest et je continu aussi de me rgaler avec tous le Hard Rock : de GirlsSchool (les copines de Motor Head),  Ted Nugent en passant par Deep Purple etc...

----------


## joefou

Un groupe que je connaissais pas, et qui envoi bien, le clip Redneck est  voir, les mecs se prennent vraiment pas au srieux, c'est gnial:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...iendid=2664450

----------


## granquet

aaahhh  ::): 

lamb of god ... 


putaing, j'avais un album de lamb of god ... plus moyen de mettre la main dessus  ::(: 

j'ai retrouv le live de Vader - Reign Forever World
enregistr avec decapited et nihility ... une tuerie  :;):

----------


## Le Shadow

As-tu essay Pantera ?

----------


## Muesko

Je vient de redcouvrir :

 -Limbonic art
 -Anorexia nervosa

Nan mais je sais pas comment j'ai pu oublier ces groupes  ::roll::  ::oops::   ::P:  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## vedder

quelqu'un a t'il ecoute le dernier deftones ? (saturday night wrislt)

il est magnifique , melange subtil de metal (pas neo) et de new-wave
excellent !

----------


## joefou

> quelqu'un a t'il ecoute le dernier deftones ? (saturday night wrislt)
> 
> il est magnifique , melange subtil de metal (pas neo) et de new-wave
> excellent !


Yes ! Perso j'aime beaucoup, mme si c'est pas aussi virulent qu'avant  :8-):

----------


## billynirvana

> As-tu essay Pantera ?


Pantera et Magadeth sont pourtant des incontournable en la matiere de thrash metal!

----------


## r0d

Argh!!! Enfer et damnation!!! Pantera, du trash??!! Comparer Pantera et Megadeath c'est comme comparer Sepultura et Guns & Roses!!! Aarrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh je me meurt....

Dimebag, repose in peace  ::cry::  (je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis  ::cry::  )

----------


## Deadpool

> Argh!!! Enfer et damnation!!! Pantera, du trash??!! Comparer Pantera et *Megadeath* c'est comme comparer Sepultura et Guns & Roses!!! Aarrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh je me meurt....


Ok Pantera c'est du Power Metal et pas du Thrash mais bon, que a ne t'empche pas d'orthographier *Megadeth* correctement.  ::lol:: 




> Dimebag, repose in peace  (je ne m'en suis toujours pas remis  )


C'est vrai que a craint la manire dont il mort.  ::cry::

----------


## r0d

Tiens, j'en profite pour faire un petit coup de pub pour "The Arrs", un groupe de HxC (plus ou moins mosh) parisien qui dpote svre. La premire coute est un peu rude, car ils ont un son un peu crado (a me rapelle parfois le son de Deftones  leurs dbuts, avant Adrenaline) et ils sont amateurs donc c'est pas le gros son "studio". Mais en concert, c'est vraiment quelque chose!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tiens, j'en profite pour faire un petit coup de pub pour "The Arrs", un groupe de HxC (plus ou moins mosh) parisien qui dpote svre. La premire coute est un peu rude, car ils ont un son un peu crado (a me rapelle parfois le son de Deftones  leurs dbuts, avant Adrenaline) et ils sont amateurs donc c'est pas le gros son "studio". Mais en concert, c'est vraiment quelque chose!


Amateur ???

Je me meurt  :;): 

Ecoute "Trinit" et "La douleur est la mme..." et aprs on reparle de son "crado" !  ::evilred:: 

Srieusement, c'est clair qu'en live, ils sont extra ! Demande  Joefou (rire), Aitone (air de dieu) ou Descent... heu pardon Deadpool (au pot). Les cotes casses parlent d'elles mme  ::mouarf::  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

Je confirme ! ! 
The Arrs n'ont rien d'amateurs...
Le son studio est je pense voulu et donc ne peut pas trop tre considr comme du son d'amateurs. Plus l'exprience de scne que l'on peut considrer comme acquise...

Sinon, je lance un appel :

Serj Tankian, chanteur de feu SOAD, vient de sortir un album solo.
Quelqu'un a cout ?

----------


## Dia_FR

> Sinon, je lance un appel :
> 
> Serj Tankian, chanteur de feu SOAD, vient de sortir un album solo.
> Quelqu'un a cout ?


deezer.com > recherche "Serj Tankian elect the dead"
je suis dessus l, je savais pas qu'il avait sorti un album...

----------


## bakaneko

Tu trouveras galement le clip de *Empty Walls* sur Dailymotion.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Serj Tankian, chanteur de feu SOAD, vient de sortir un album solo.
> Quelqu'un a cout ?


A la fnac en coup de vent. C'est sympa mais il manque quelque chose pour tre aussi sympa que du System... Mais bon c'est surement fait exprs.

----------


## Deadpool

Petite parenthse.

Vous tes alls voir par l? Y'a du nouveau.  ::D:

----------


## Dia_FR

bon ben le Tankian il est pas mal, je rejoins l'avis de DavidDeTroyes, a ressemble  du SoaD mais c'en est pas

----------


## Aitone

ben dj il y a plus la voix de malakian

----------


## r0d

> Amateur ???
> 
> Je me meurt 
> 
> Ecoute "Trinit" et "La douleur est la mme..." et aprs on reparle de son "crado" ! 
> 
> Srieusement, c'est clair qu'en live, ils sont extra ! Demande  Joefou (rire), Aitone (air de dieu) ou Descent... heu pardon Deadpool (au pot). Les cotes casses parlent d'elles mme


Ooops, pardon d'avoir heurt votre sensibilit  ::oops:: 
 :;): 

Nan mais c'est parce que je ne connais que leur premier album, spour a. Je vais essayer de choper les autres (naaa, pas cliquer... acheter!  :;):  )

Et je suis en train d'couter Serj Tankian (merci pour l'info  ::D:  ). Cpmal, mais un peu mou nan? Enfin, j'avoue que je trouvais dj que System devenait trop mou, dj  partir de "Steal this album".

----------


## Muesko

Quelqu'un a couter le dernier Therion ? (Gothic Kabbalah) je peut pas aller sur deezer et autre youtube en ce moment, alors si quelqu'un a un avis.  ::king::

----------


## herzleid

> Quelqu'un a couter le dernier Therion ? (Gothic Kabbalah) je peut pas aller sur deezer et autre youtube en ce moment, alors si quelqu'un a un avis.


J'ai un peu de mal avec ce groupe. Leur dernier album n'chappe pas  la rgle.

----------


## Bakura

Avec l'argent de dveloppez.com de nol (encore merci au comit de rdaction pour ce trs beau cadeau de nol, vous pouvez renouveller  ::D: ), je me suis pay Shader X5 (parceque bon, faut quand mme rester geek :d) et un petit disque de death melo,  vrai dire je sais pas trop ce qu'il y a dedans, j'ai cout rapidement les petits extraits de trente secondes, a m'avait l'air plutt sympa. Il y a deux CDs, un qui regroupe quelques trucs fait entre plusieurs groupes (visiblement dirig par le gars de Soilwork, il y a aussi le chanteur d'In Flames), et l'autre CD qui regroupe des chansons de groupes, je ne sais pas si ce sont des nouvelles ou des chansons tires d'albums,  dire vrai je n'en connais aucun  part Dimmu Borgir, si quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que a vaut (bon en mme temps pour 17  les deux CDs je perds pas grand chose, et puis c'est dvlpp qui paye  ::D: ), si ce n'est que ce ne sont que des groupes scandinaves visiblement (EDIT : ah non, aps tous en fait :d).




> 1. The Ancestral Fever - Dimmu Borgir
> 2. Tyrants - Immortal
> 3. As He Creates, So He Destroys - Nile
> 4. Purge the World - Exodus
> 5. The Martyr - Bleed The Sky
> 6. Futile Breed Machine - Meshuggah
> 7. Replica - Epica
> 8. Prisoner Of War - All Shall Perish
> 9. All Is Not Forgotten - Agnostic Front
> 10. Counterbalance - Threat Signal

----------


## hiko-seijuro

immortal sont des iliers du black et epica c'est du metal symphonique personnellement j'adore  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

+1 pour immortal
Mais ce qui me fait marrer c'est les appelations de genre musicaux:
heavy metal, black metal, doom metal, troll metal, death metal, trash metal, power metal, speed metal.
Je ne mentionne videmment pas le neo metal, le gotic metal, l'indus metal, etc...

----------


## r0d

Agnostic Front c'est des anciens du punk HxC. Les autres chpckoi...
C'est un beau pot-pourri que tu as l  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> 6. Futile Breed Machine - Meshuggah


[Mode Chiant]

Le titre exact c'est *Future Breed Machine*.

[/Mode Chiant]

 :;): 


Sinon Meshuggah, a poutre. Excellent groupe.

----------


## r0d

> epica c'est du metal symphonique personnellement j'adore


Ho... je croyais que c'tait une cole d'ing...  ::lol:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Meshuggah, a poutre. Excellent groupe.


 ::hola::  ::ccool::  ::ave::  ::applo::  ::bravo::  ::yaisse3::  ::scarymov::  ::twisted::  ::yaisse1::  ::king::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bakura

> +1 pour immortal
> Mais ce qui me fait marrer c'est les appelations de genre musicaux:
> heavy metal, black metal, doom metal, troll metal, death metal, trash metal, power metal, speed metal.
> Je ne mentionne videmment pas le neo metal, le gotic metal, l'indus metal, etc...


Pareil, j'ai du mal avec toutes ces dnominations. Le seul que j'arrive  diffrencier sans trop de doutes c'est le viking metal, aprs les autres, je dis juste "metal", comme a je suis sr de pas me tromper  ::D: .

Sinon c'est cool alors, la compil a l'air correct d'aprs ce que vous me dites, et il y a un autre CDs qui est fait par 10 artistes. Il a t envoy hier avec le bouquin (pourtant Amazon prvoyait l'envoi vers le 22 janvier, bref c'est all vite), je le recevrai demain je pense.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> 1. The Ancestral Fever - Dimmu Borgir
> 2. Tyrants - Immortal
> 3. As He Creates, So He Destroys - Nile
> 4. Purge the World - Exodus
> 5. The Martyr - Bleed The Sky
> 6. Futile Breed Machine - Meshuggah
> 7. Replica - Epica
> 8. Prisoner Of War - All Shall Perish
> 9. All Is Not Forgotten - Agnostic Front
> 10. Counterbalance - Threat Signal


Meshuggah ca depote,
All Shall Perish (melange de death et grind .. bien bon)
Agnostic Front  Oldies du HxC

----------


## Invit

> +1 pour immortal
> Mais ce qui me fait marrer c'est les appelations de genre musicaux:
> heavy metal, black metal, doom metal, troll metal, death metal, trash metal, power metal, speed metal.
> Je ne mentionne videmment pas le neo metal, le gotic metal, l'indus metal, etc...


Mince je viens de faire un doublon dans un autre sujet  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

Album reu. La pochette est en tout cas trs joli, je commence  couter pendant mes 20 minutes de pause  ::): .

----------


## Muesko

Je suis en train d'couter Extreme Conditions Demand Extreme Responses de Brutal truth je redcouvre cet album, c'est asser extreme (c'est du grindcore napalm death & cie), mais je trouve ca pas mal du tout  ::P: 

[EDIT] C'est eux aussi qui ont le clip le plus court du monde avec 2.18 secondes j'ai le morceau en question c'est 2.18 secondes d'ultra bourrin c'est asser rigolo  ::D:

----------


## granquet

moi je redcouvre lamb of god  :;): 
du bon vieux death amricain  ::king:: 

clip : lamb of god - redneck

----------


## debug

> epica c'est du metal symphonique personnellement j'adore


J'ai cout a tout l'aprs midi.... j'suis Fan


Merci  la Bestiol pour m'avoir aiguill vers ce groupe !!  ::calin::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> moi je redcouvre lamb of god 
> du bon vieux death amricain 
> 
> clip : lamb of god - redneck


 ::king::  (11th hour, leur meilleur morceau pour moi)

----------


## joefou

*Devildriver*

L'ensemble de leurs albums, que je viens de dcouvrir. C'est simple, direct, et trs efficace. Une bonne grosse tuerie.
Je me demande comment j'ai pu passer  ct pendant tant d'annes (bon a fait que 5 ans en mme temps  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> *Devildriver*
> 
> L'ensemble de leurs albums, que je viens de dcouvrir. C'est simple, direct, et trs efficace. Une bonne grosse tuerie.
> Je me demande comment j'ai pu passer  ct pendant tant d'annes (bon a fait que 5 ans en mme temps ).


*Renan luce*

L'ensemble de son album, que je viens de dcouvrir. C'est simple, direct, et trs efficace. Une bonne grosse tuerie.
Je me demande comment j'ai pu passer  ct pendant tant d'annes (bon a fait que 5 ans en mme temps  ::mrgreen:: ).

Ah si je sais, j'coute du bon gros son...  ::aie:: 

Et sinon, je plussois, DevilDriver c'est sympa (bien que moins pechu que Lamb of god  la premire coute... Faudrai que j'approfondisse tout a)

----------


## Muesko

> Renan luce
> 
> L'ensemble de son album, que je viens de dcouvrir. C'est simple, direct, et trs efficace. Une bonne grosse tuerie.
> Je me demande comment j'ai pu passer  ct pendant tant d'annes (bon a fait que 5 ans en mme temps ).


Ha tu t'es mis au depressive black metal  ce que je vois ?  ::D:  (J'ai toujours prfr aux voisins les voisines, tut... tuuuut... tuut... tut...)

Bon sinon, pour les amateurs de doom j'ai trouv Forgotten tomb  trs trs bon aussi  ::P:

----------


## getz85

Des amateurs de brutal death par ici? Genre origin, necrophagist, hate eternal, spawn of possession..?


sinon pour les autres, si vous ne connaissez pas, LE groupe franais du moment : Ultra Vomit  ::mouarf::

----------


## joefou

> sinon pour les autres, si vous ne connaissez pas, LE groupe franais du moment : Ultra Vomit


Mais avant planquez vos canards !  ::mouarf::

----------


## getz85

::mrgreen:: 

J'adore surtout Jack Chirac, Croute de pus et la digne suite de poil pubien, poil de cul!

tu ecoutes quel style de metal joefou?

----------


## joefou

Pour ce que j'coute, c'est dans le 1er post de la discussion.

Ultra Vomit j'ai juste lu les interview sur Thrashocore, a m'a bien fait marr.  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'adore surtout Jack Chirac, Croute de pus et la digne suite de poil pubien, poil de cul!
> 
> tu ecoutes quel style de metal joefou?


Il coute du Florent Pagny mais il n'avouera jamais ! Trop honteux !  ::evilred::

----------


## getz85

> Il coute du Florent Pagny mais il n'avouera jamais ! Trop honteux !



lol y'a de quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

Sans parler de DdT qui coute Sardou et Halliday.
Il m'a un jour dit que "Allumer le feu" tait sans doute la musique la plus violente qu'il ait jamais entendu  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Sans parler de DdT qui coute Sardou et Halliday.
> Il m'a un jour dit que "Allumer le feu" tait sans doute la musique la plus violente qu'il ait jamais entendu


C'est l'hpital qui se moque perdument de la charit, cher ami !  ::mrgreen:: 

Et sinon, j'ai dcouvert Cavalera Conspiration ce weekend. Si vous aimez Soulfly ou Sepultura  l'poque Roots, je vous le conseil, c'est du trs bon World Mtal (c) (TM) DDT  ::king::

----------


## getz85

> Et sinon, j'ai dcouvert Cavalera Conspiration ce weekend. Si vous aimez Soulfly ou Sepultura  l'poque Roots, je vous le conseil, c'est du trs bon World Mtal (c) (TM) DDT


A noter la prsence du guitariste de Gojira au poste de bassiste.

J'ai cout c'est pas mal, mais pas trop ma cam...

----------


## joefou

Florent pa-quoi ??!! Bande de rigolos, je vous headbang le nez moi !  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Hop ! aprs une petite vire matinale  l'espace culturel du coin, je suis revenu avec une nouvelle galette, d'un groupe que je ne connaissait pas (vive les bornes d'coutes !)
C'est darkened nocturn slaughtercult le nom de l'album c'est Hora Nocturna c'est du black metal et c'est plutot pas mal ! Des morceaux pas trop chargs, une guitare et une rythmique rapide sans non plus tre un signal continu (ce que certains s'amusent  faire maintenant). Et une bonne voie.

Voila, tout ca pour 15 et des poussires.  ::P:

----------


## Bakura

Quelqu'un connat ce groupe ? http://www.followbane.com/english.htm

J'aime bien l'extrait de leur nouvel album, j'hsite  me l'acheter...

----------


## Bakura

En naviguant un peu sur YouTube, je suis tomb sur a : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=i4U33U_UyzQ

Comme disent nos amis amricains : this is fucking brutal  :8O:  !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ah ben a tombe bien que ce topic soit deterr parce que je voulais savoir si y'en avais qui tait au courant des 2 hellfest au niveau groupe et niveau tarif ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## bakaneko

> Ah ben a tombe bien que ce topic soit deterr parce que je voulais savoir si y'en avais qui tait au courant des 2 hellfest au niveau groupe et niveau tarif ?


www.hellfest.fr non???

----------


## granquet

http://www.tuska-festival.fi/index_eng.html

je vais essayer dy etre  ::yaisse2::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> www.hellfest.fr non???


Si mais proxy du taf qui me le bloque... donc si des mes charitables voulaient me faire un copier/coller des dtails, a serai gnial !  ::king::

----------


## bakaneko

> Si mais proxy du taf qui me le bloque... donc si des mes charitables voulaient me faire un copier/coller des dtails, a serai gnial !


Fallait prciser alors  ::P: 

Regardes la pice jointe, a devrait te suffire  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Fallait prciser alors 
> 
> Regardes la pice jointe, a devrait te suffire


nickel, parfait, gnial, magnifique !  ::king::  ::lahola::

----------


## bakaneko

> nickel, parfait, gnial, magnifique !


 votre service Mr  :;): 

(J'enverrais la facture  la fin du mois...)

----------


## Aitone

:8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

le dimanche 22 juin

----------


## Deadpool

Sur wikipedia les groupes suivants sont annoncs :




> * Anathema
>     * Anaal Nathrakh
>     * *Angra* 
>     * At The Gates
>     * Benighted
>     * Born From Pain
>     * *Carcass* 
>     * Cult of Luna
>     * Eluveitie
> ...

----------


## Aitone

je renlverais le gras de Angra et le mettrai sur Marduk et Mayhem

Avec 3  ::love::  pour NOFX
Aux champs-elyses.....

----------


## zodd

J'ai vu chimaira la semaine dernire a marseille.. c'etait de la grosse bombe !! the sorrow aussi..  :;): 

Et je vais voir psykup dans deux semaines !!!! groupe toulousain bien norme !!

----------


## Aitone

> J'ai vu chimaira la semaine dernire a marseille.. c'etait de la grosse bombe !! the sorrow aussi.. !


  :8O:   :8O:   :8O: 

 ::lahola::   ::lahola:: 

Chimairaaaaaaaaa  Comment je suis amoureux de ce groupe ! ! ! Power TRIP ! ! !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai vu chimaira la semaine dernire a marseille.. c'etait de la grosse bombe !! the sorrow aussi.. 
> 
> Et je vais voir psykup dans deux semaines !!!! groupe toulousain bien norme !!


 :8O: 

Oh, putain, il as vu Chimera en concert !  ::hola:: 

 :8O: 




> Chimairaaaaaaaaa  Comment je suis amoureux de ce groupe ! ! ! Power TRIP ! ! !


Autant que de la miss Chocolat ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Dommage il manque DevilDriver et HateBreed cette anne au Hellfest...  ::?:

----------


## Sekigawa

> Et je vais voir psykup dans deux semaines !!!! groupe toulousain bien norme !!


Ypaaa je connais Pelo le bassiste !! Woohooooo ^^

----------


## Aitone

> Et leurs 2 albums (eponyme et "what hell is about") sont de trs trs grosses tueries !!! Pour les ouf de gros son (comme Machine head, Gojira et Chimera pour ne citer que ceux l), c'est puissant !





> Oh, putain, il as vu Chimera en concert ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autant que de la miss Chocolat ? 
> 
> Dommage il manque DevilDriver et HateBreed cette anne au Hellfest...


Au bout d'un an toujours pas compris  ::roll:: 

1 partout  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Au bout d'un an toujours pas compris


Ils ont fait une faute quand ils ont crit leur nom de groupe, j'y peux rien, moi...  ::calim2:: 

Et puis je te crotte  ::langue::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## zodd

> Ypaaa je connais Pelo le bassiste !! Woohooooo ^^


Il a l'air trs trs fort.. en plus musicalement c'est inspir et bon dlire  :;):

----------


## Bakura

Que pensez-vous de ce groupe japonais ? Moi j'aime beaucoup en tout cas  ::aie:: . Le chant est assez spcial par contre.

----------


## insomniak

Bakura : Trs trs bon, j'adore vraiment  ::D: 


Allez, je me lance dans la fosse...
J'coute particulirement du Black Sympho, et du Death... Mon top 3, actuellement c'est a :



```

```

Aprs, ya Burzum que j'aime bien couter de temps en temps... Bon, le chanteur est un gros con, mais la zik est vraiment malsaine, j'adore ^^"

Sinon, pour finir, sur Jamendo ya pas mal de groupe de metal sympatoches...

Metal Experimental : http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/21429
Black mlodique : http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/13136

Pour le reste, je vous laisse visiter ma page, sinon va falloir que je post une 20 aine de liens... ce qui serait inutile  ::): 

http://www.jamendo.com/fr/user/Insomniak 

Voila voila...

----------


## Bakura

> Bakura : Trs trs bon, j'adore vraiment


Je dois avouer que j'ai tlcharg leur second album (Dead Fantasia), mais j'ai beaucoup aim ce qu'ils font (en plus ils sont que deux, et sont japonais  ::aie:: ), mais j'ai vraiment envie de m'acheter leur dernier album (Final Letter From). Le seul truc c'est qu'il faut le commander du Japon, mais si quelqu'un est intress pour une commande groupe a m'intresserait, enfin faudrait dj que plusieurs aiment ce groupe  ::aie:: . J'ai pas (encore) de carte bleue, donc si quelqu'un serait ventuellement intress... Pour voir ce qu'ils font ya trois chansons sur le MySpace dont j'ai mis le lien plus haut.

----------


## insomniak

Moi non seulement j'ai pas de carte bleue, mais en plus j'ai pas de fric ^^
Sinon pourquoi pas  ::): 

Sinon, pour benighted, regardez ce que a donne en live...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLF3eZ15xMA

C'est vraiment norme  ::yaisse2::

----------


## getz85

Ouais benighted je les ai vu 4 fois en live et c'est bien l'orgie!
Sinon niveau brutal death francais, regarde un peu un groupe qui s'appelle Kronos, leur dernier album est gnial et il est assez facile d'accs, comme les cd de benighted (enfin pour du brutal^^)

----------


## insomniak

> Ouais benighted je les ai vu 4 fois en live et c'est bien l'orgie!
> Sinon niveau brutal death francais, regarde un peu un groupe qui s'appelle Kronos, leur dernier album est gnial et il est assez facile d'accs, comme les cd de benighted (enfin pour du brutal^^)


On m'en avait dja parl, j'avais cout sur leur myspace, mais j'ai moins aim que benighted. Je crois que je trouve a trop construit. Enfin faudrait que je rcoute, ptet que je changerai d'avis  ::):

----------


## Davidbrcz

Je pense aller  la hellfest, quelqu'un de dvp y va t'il ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Je pense aller  la hellfest, quelqu'un de dvp y va t'il ?


Je commence  l'envisager trs srieusement. L'affiche me tente vraiment beaucoup cette anne.  :;):

----------


## getz85

J'aurais bien aim y aller, malheuresement je suis sans le sou...
J'aimerais trop voir, entre autres, Origin et necrophagist!! ::(:

----------


## zodd

> J'aurais bien aim y aller, malheuresement je suis sans le sou...
> J'aimerais trop voir, entre autres, Origin et necrophagist!!


Necrophagist, il parait que c'est exactement comme sur cd..  ::roll:: enfin je dis ca pour que tu sois pas trop deg.. ::aie::

----------


## granquet

de retour du Tavastia a Helsinki ou jouais arch enemy ce soir avec The Scourger en premire partie  21h00.

je me pointe a 20h30, je sirote une bire (une karhu) dans le bar, on approche de 21h, la salle de concert ouvre, ils font chauffer les enceintes avec du Carcass (generation hexed) puis enchainent avec du gorgoroth (the pentagram burns) ... hmmm "home sweet home !"
la sol de la salle est recouvert de parquet cir, d'aspect plutot mat ... sauf sur le devant de la scene ou la cire as laiss place  un parquet us ...  ::mrgreen:: 

le premier groupe commence, ils donnent tout ce qu'ils ont, mais les finnois restent timide, pas de pogo, trs peu de mosh ... le groupe est pas mauvais, mais ils font ce qu'ont pourrais appeler du hardcore, pas vraiment le meme style que le groupe  la blondinette  :;): 

j'ai quand meme un petit doute, je sais les finnois timides et plutot reservs ( part quand ils sont bourr ... ce qui arrive frquement)... l'ambiance vas-t-elle dcoler avec les growl d'angela?

on approche des 22h00, la salle se remplis d'un coup, le groupe de support  vas laisser place au groupe sudois ... la tension monte d'un cran ... la pression de fait sentir pendant 10 bonnes minutes ... et la salle explose  l'arrive du groupe, les finnois se dchainent, mosh et pogo a volont !

la qualit du son au devant de la scene est excellente (de toute faon c'est l qu'il faut etre  ::D: ), le son bien que puissant n'est pas *trop* fort.
les pogos sont sympas, virils sans tre violents (bon, d'accord, je compare peut etre au concert de marduk  ::D: )
quelques reprises des anciens albums comme burry an angel, fallen from grace ou encore we will rise ... super concert !

----------


## Bakura

Je crois que j'ai dcouvert le groupe le plus trange du monde  ::aie:: 

http://www.myspace.com/gorugoth666 (c'est japonais et visiblement assez "underground").

----------


## granquet

de retour (enfin, c'etait ce matin a 8h du mat, mais j'tais HS  ::aie:: ) du firebox metal fest  Seinjoki

le festival se droule sur 2 jours, dans  la sortie d'une petite ville (tfaon en dehors de tampere et helsinki, y'as que a en finlande) en zone industrielle,  2km de la gare. habitant a plus de 2h de train, j'ai prfr n'y aller que pour le dimanche dont la programation tait la suivante:



> 16:00 : OVET
> 16:45 : CELESTY
> 18:00 : ABLAZE IN HATRED
> 19:00 : WULFGAR
> 20:10 : GHOST BRIGADE
> 21:20 : MAR DE GRISES
> 22:45 : IMPALED NAZARENE
> 00:30 : DARK TRANQUILLITY


je ne connaissais qu'impaled ... et rien que pour eux j'aurais fait le dplacement.

j'arrive aux alentours de 18h  la gare, et pile poile pendant que wulfgar finis de s'installer.
la salle est plutot vide, amnag dans une ancienne usine, elle est spar en deux par des barrires avec d'un cot des tables et des chaises (et des fauteuils hyper confortables!) avec le bar et de l'autre cot la scne.
je me comprend assez vite la raison de la sparation, l'accs  la partie bar est surveill par des vigiles, les mineurs n'ayant pas le droit d'acceder au bar.
c'est pas con, a permet de faire rentrer les gamins au concert tout en proposant de la bire aux barbus  :;): 

la salle est vide  mon arriv (au plus 70 personnes), mais bon, il est tt, les finlandais n'ayant pas pour habitude de commencer la soire avant 22h.

wulfgar, c'est un petit groupe de death sudois. je m'tais fait mon avis: le chant est plutt bon, dommage que la rythmique efficace mais simpliste lasse un peu rapidement.
puis ils ont sorti un morceau extrait de leur prochain album, et l c'est une claque, on sent clairement qu'ils ont franchi une tape dans leurs compos.
groupe  suivre !

arrive ghost brigade (aprs une prparation plutot longue) ... et l c'est la dception !
le chant passe de l'irritant  l'insoutenable, les guitares et la basse ne sont l que pour faire un brouhahaha drangeant ... la batterie est bien trop prsente ...
mais qui les as laiss entrer ?
un long et douloureux moment  passer ... heureusement que la bire est bonne  ::mrgreen:: 
bon aprs je suis assez difficile ... mais quand mme  :8O: 

arrive le tour de mar de grises, un groupe chilien ... j'carquille les yeux genre rencontre du 3ieme type.
apparemment assez connu, la salle se remplis.
j'ai tout de suite un mauvais pr sentiment quand ils installent un clavier (et un apple ibook) sur le devant de la scne.
et effectivement, clavier  toutes les sauces ... j'ai horreur du clavier  ::aie:: 
disons que pour qui aime l'atmospheric, a dois plutt bien passer!
bah ... y'as plus qu' aller se consoler au comptoir  ::mrgreen:: 

arrive le moment tant attendu, l'arriv d'impaled nazarene !!
aprs une prparation un peu trop rapide ( mon gout), les voila arriv sur scene, a commence tout de suite svre avec un premier morceau sur lequel s'enchaine mosh et pogo sans discontinuer !
raaahhh le pied !  ::yaisse2:: 
le son est loin d'tre parfait, sur le devant de la scne, je trouve la voix lgrement trop aigue et les grattes pas assez prsentes, la faute au matoss (celui de la salle),  l'ingnieur du son o  une prparation rapide?
dommage, a me gche un peu mon plaisir.

arrive dark tranquility, apparemment le groupe star de la soire, je me retire du devant de la scne pour lcher mes plaies  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
ils sont venu avec tout leur matoss, la prpa dure une ternit, la salle est maintenant comble (pas loin de 200 personnes  vu de nez)
ils installent un clavier  ::aie::  ... dans le fond ... ouphe  ::mrgreen:: 
le public est en bullition.
pas de pogos, mais une sacre ambiance tout de mme
dark tranquility, a m'as beaucoup fait pens a in flames avec un chanteur moins gay, ce qui je dois dire tait plutt pas mal, voir mme bon par moments  ::): 

 vous les studios  :8-): 

prochainement: Anal cunt + kuolema

----------


## insomniak

AAAAaaah mais les claviers cay bien ! (tant qu'on en abuse pas xD).

Tu dois pas trop aimer Burzum toi :-

Bon, sinon j'ai fait 3 dcouvertes sympatoches sur Jamendo :

TURE : Groupe de trve BM, vraiment trs bon, ils grent ! 
http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/23290

Serpenthia : Groupe de Black/Dark/Death symphonique, trs sympathique, a fait penser  du Dimmu par moments :
http://www.jamendo.com/fr/artist/Serpenthia

Taste of Hell : Un putain de groupe franais, mlange de pleins de genres, ils chantent en anglais (je vous rassure :p), mais ce groupe est  suivre de pret, c'est vraiment norme !
http://www.jamendo.com/fr/album/17247

Voila voila  ::):

----------


## Bakura

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=OVLAZtAcUBk

a me fera toujours marrer ces reprises  ::D: .

----------


## Deadpool

> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=OVLAZtAcUBk
> 
> a me fera toujours marrer ces reprises .


Looooooooooooooooooool.  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 


Enorme ce lien Bakura.  ::mouarf:: 

Je prfre cette version.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Je prfre cette version.


Moi aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Bakura

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=rSu5SMlpC0w&NR=1

Dsol, j'ai ri  ::aie::  (coutez jusqu' la fin  ::aie:: )

EDIT : quelques autres :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Ebul...eature=related (celle-ci est trs drle, surtout le refrain  ::D: )
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=91IJO_...eature=related
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2rkCdU...eature=related
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=miGBKQ7L8pk
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=bGgLOrobf34 (celle-ci est sympa)

EDIT2 : bon, il y a un groupe, Ten Masked Men qui s'est spcialis dans les covers de chansons pop : http://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=3488484144

----------


## Muesko

Dans le genre interprtation de texte metal, il y a a qui est pas mal  ::lol::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B8wqHWHwyI

----------


## Bakura

Excellent  ::lol:: . Dans le mme style, sans tre dans le mtal mais qui est excellente : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=WM5H1KthhUU

----------


## toomsounet

Jvais sortir un gros clich mais tant pis.
J'adore To live is to die de Metallica, son intro et surtout le passage du milieu qu'on ne voit pas dans cette video malheureusement (je sais pas si ils l'ont dj jou entirement en live).
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=0MqjGC4Yi4M

----------


## Glob

Le dernier Dominici (O3 part 3) est bien sympa aussi, mme s'il ne casse pas tout. ::):

----------


## zooffy

Je passe juste pour dire que je suis content de voir qu'il y a des mtalleux chez les informaticiens.

Juste comme a, y en a qui viennent au HellFest ?

----------


## getz85

> Je passe juste pour dire que je suis content de voir qu'il y a des mtalleux chez les informaticiens.
> 
> Juste comme a, y en a qui viennent au HellFest ?


Malheureusement non, je n'ai pas pu rcolter les fonds ncessaires...Deux annes de suite que j'ai pas assez d'argent pour y aller.. ::evilred::

----------


## r0d

> Je passe juste pour dire que je suis content de voir qu'il y a des mtalleux chez les informaticiens.


A mon avis, il y en a mme plus chez les informaticiens que dans les autres corps de mtier  ::aie:: 




> Juste comme a, y en a qui viennent au HellFest ?


Cette anne je ne peux pas y aller  ::cry:: 

Je suis bien dgot parce qu'il y a certains groupes que j'aurais vraiment bien aim voir: 
-> Dimmu Borgir (jamais vu, et en concert a doit tre quelque chose quand-mme)
-> Carcass (c'est le premier groupe de Death que j'ai connu. Je me souviens de la premire cassette d'eux que j'ai eu, c'tait du grand n'importe quoi)
-> Marduk (jamais vu, et je suis curieux de voir leur prestation en live)
-> Born from pain (un de mes groupes prfr actuellement, en plus ils dchirent en concert... et puis le mosh a me manque grave...)
-> ultra vomit (jamais vu, a doit tre marrant)
-> ministry (le ne les ai pas vu depuis longtemps, je suis curieux de voir comment ils ont volu)
-> punish yourself (je les connais depuis leurs dbut, j'ai mme failli faire la premire partie d'un de leurs concert  Montpellier)

Ainsi que bien d'autres... Impaled Nazarene, Septic Flesh, etc...
Plus les bonnes surprises et dcouvertes que promet ce festoche.

----------


## granquet

> Je passe juste pour dire que je suis content de voir qu'il y a des mtalleux chez les informaticiens.
> 
> Juste comme a, y en a qui viennent au HellFest ?


nope, je serais au 'Tuska'  ::D: 

j'aurais bien aim pouvoir faire les deux !
pour voir Venom (malgrs leurs lives pourrits) et ultra vomit (y me font marrer  ::aie:: )

sinon j'ai dja vu IN et Marduk ... r0d, c'est que du bon  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Je ne dirais qu'une chose ...
"SODOM ... c'est mieux !"

----------


## whitespirit

Hello  tous,

Il y'a un groupe de  ::sm:: Brutal Death Satanic Violent Acid Kamikaz Mtal  ::fessee::  qui vient de sortir !! Franchement adieu Megadeth (en passant pour moi, the Beast Of The Beast  ::oops::  dans le genre Trash Metal), Adieu Metallica (qui aurait t le groupe culte s'il n'avait pas sortir Reload, St Stanger...), .... Ce groupe dmoniaque s'appelle *TOKYO HOTEL*  !!!!!

PS: en passant, j'ai lu en diagonale le forum, hey les gars qui critiquent DreamTheater... Ben ils doivent confondre bruit et metal (genre mahyem, c'est a du mtal ??? Serieux si les gars jouent en aller-retour sur une corde pendant un album, un batteur qui a dcouvert la double pdale, le bassiste qui joue au mdiator+1corde et un chanteur qui a rat sa vocation de starac' ?

PS2: en ce qui me concerne, j'adore les guitares qui dchirent, du coup, j'adore Megadeth, Dimmu Borgir, Deceide, Annihilator (seulement Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia), j'aime aussi les trucs symphoniques (serieux, j'aime bien Rhapsody!!! j'aime FinnTroll)... Enfin quand c'est jou par des vrais musiciens en fait et faut pas qu'ils mlangent tous les styles (surtout pas du Jazz).

----------


## Deadpool

Ben oui, il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas Dream Theater, a te semble si inconcevable que cela.  ::lol::

----------


## whitespirit

Ben figure toi que je ne suis pas fan de Dream Theater et de la partie Metal Progressif aussi. Cependant j'aime beaucoup certaines chansons mais je n'ai jamais russi  couter 1 album d'affiler.

----------


## zooffy

Et si tu aimes vraiment les bonnes guitares, interresse toi ICED EARTH. John SCHAFFER est sans doute le plus grand gratteux du moment, mme si c'est une tte de con dans le restant de la vie....

Et surtout, c'est au HellFest que Matt BARLOW (le chanteur original) fait son retour aprs avoir (comme un gros con) coup ses longs cheveux pour entrer dans la scurit intrieurs amricaine, sur un un lan( dbile ?) de patriostisme, suite aux vnements du 11 Septembre.

S'il ne devait y avoir qu'eux, j'irai au HellFest. Le reste c'est du bonus.

Maintenant, pour revenir au sujet des styles, ben c'est a qui est cool dans le mtal : y a plein de style et a permet de contenter tout le monde. alors DreamTheater, outre le fait qu'il soient prcuseur sur quelques points (la double pdale pour le plus important, qui en fait est une triple, mais c'est de la mcanique) c'est pas toujours trs bon en composition. Des musicien de ce talent pourraient faire une effort sur leur cration.

Des groupes dbutants comme IN MOURNING font vachement mieux avec moins d'exprience.
Pareil pour le style DarK Mtal pur et dur : que dire quand la trs belle Simone SIMONS arrive sur scne et nous enchante de sa douce voix, supporte par son celtique de petit copain  la grosse barbe.....

Et enfin, ARCH ENNEMY, une fille aussi jolie, avec une voix aussi puissante ? ? ?  

Bref, le Mtal est htroclyte et c'est pour a que la meilleure musique qui existe et c'est pour a que la caste de mtalleux est suprieure  toutes les autres.

Kenavo

PS : mon ego ? Y va bien, c'est les autres qui ont du mal....................

----------


## getz85

Dream Theater, prcurseur de la Double pdale?
Ca me semblait vraiment abrant, et je suis all voir sur wikipdia :

La double pdale de grosse caisse fut introduite dans le heavy metal avec les premiers essais de speed metal  Judas Priest avec  Exciter  (1978) et Accept avec  Fast as a Shark  (1982) , puis entrine par les premiers groupes de thrash au dbut des annes 1980

Sachant que Dream Theater a t cr en 1985...

----------


## zooffy

Donc prcurseur n'a jamais t sinonyme d'inventeur. Mais il faut leur attribuer le fait que le batteur est l'un des premiers, pour ne aps dire le premier, a utiliser  outrance cette nouvelle technique de battage.

Au del a et pour avoir connu en direct la sortie des deux albums et groupes que tu cite (et oui, en 1982, je n'avais que 12 ans, mais j'coutais dj du Hard Rock (style prcurseur du Metal), il faut reconnaitre que les performances des batteurs n'taient pas mise en avant, autant que maintenant et surtout depuis Dream Theater.

Bref, l'important de mon discours n'tait pas du tout sur ce pont, mais je te remercie de m'avoir permis de faire ce petit voyage dans le pass et de retourner une fois de plus sur ce fabuleux outils qu'est Wiki.

Peut-tre, en fait, que le mot "abrant" est un peu trop fort, non ?
Une abrration est un "cart par rapport  la norme". Je ne vois pas cet cart dans le fait de dire que Dream Theater est prcurseur de la double pdale.

----------


## Invit

> Donc prcurseur n'a jamais t synonyme d'inventeur. Mais il faut leur attribuer le fait que le batteur est l'un des premiers, pour ne pas dire le premier, a utiliser  outrance cette nouvelle technique de battage.


Mouais... On passe sous silence tous les batteurs des 60's qui jouaient avec deux grosses caisses (Keith Moon, John Bonham, etc, etc... ) et la ribambelle de batteurs du free jazz des 70's...

----------


## Deadpool

> Mouais... On passe sous silence tous les batteurs des 60's qui jouaient avec deux grosses caisses (Keith Moon, John Bonham, etc, etc... ) et la ribambelle de batteurs du free jazz des 70's...


+1

Et puis Portnoy a beaucoup pill ses prdcesseurs, notamment Neil Peart de Rush et Bill Bruford de Yes.

----------


## getz85

Bon abrent tait peut-etre un peu fort, j'admet  ::lol:: 
Et on parle de la double pdale dans le mtal, c'est sur que c'est pas les mtaleux qui ont invent la double p  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> Adieu Metallica (qui aurait t le groupe culte s'il n'avait pas sortir Reload, St Stanger...),


Que tu le veuilles ou non, Metallica est un groupe culte. Mis  part quelques morceaux (the call of Ktulu par exemple, j'adore cette chanson), je n'aime pas Metallica, mais personne ne peut nier que c'est un groupe culte. (Et c'est pas St Stanger, mais St Anger)




> genre mahyem, c'est a du mtal ??? Serieux si les gars jouent en aller-retour sur une corde pendant un album, un batteur qui a dcouvert la double pdale, le bassiste qui joue au mdiator+1corde et un chanteur qui a rat sa vocation de starac' ?


Je vois que tu connais bien ce groupe... au vu du reste de ton post, je pense (et j'espre) que tu confond. Mayhem est un des groupes fondateur black metal. Certaines de leurs compositions sont des pices maitresse du style. Ils ont beaucoup volu tout au long de leur carrire, et donc je ne sais pas sur quelle priode tu te bases pour sortir de telles normits. Tu ne sais tout simplement pas de quoi tu parles. Je ne suis pas non plus fan de Mayhem, mais tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi.




> Annihilator (seulement Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia)


Tu es un fin connaisseur dis-moi... et moi qui croyais que Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia tait un album de Dimmu Borgir...

Quant au reste de ton message... il me reste l'espoir que c'tait un gros fake...

----------


## zooffy

Bon devez avoir raison, je pense.
Mais c'est que vous tes pas des mtalleux, c'est tout.

En fait j'ai relu le rglement du mtalleux : 
Article 1 : le mtalleux est beau
Article 2 : le mtalleux est fort
Article 3 : le mtalleux est intelligent
Article 4 : le mtalleux est cultiv
Article 5 : dans le csa o le mtalleux aurait plus ou moins tort, se rappeller qu'il est beau, fort, intelligent et cultiv.
Article 6 : se rapeller aussi que le mtalleux  un grand sens de l'humour, peu compris par la classe infrieure du commun des mortels.....

Et  part la double pdale, y quoi d'autre ?

Ah, j'oubliais : je vais louper ULTRA VOMITT et je suis dg, svre !

----------


## Invit

> Mais c'est que vous tes pas des mtalleux, c'est tout.


Tu as tout  fait raison, je suis contre le systme des castes.
Je suis pour un John Zorn qui se frotte  Meshuggah...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

De toutes faons, les gars qu'coutent du mtal, c'est rien que des tapettes !  ::evilred::

----------


## Invit

> De toutes faons, les gars qu'coutent du mtal, c'est rien que des tapettes !


oui ? Et alors ?

----------


## Aitone

les seuls vrais hommes sont fans d'olivia Ruiz  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

_* met du Gorgoroth  fond et vas pter quelques tibias  *_

----------


## Aitone

> _* met du Gorgoroth  fond et vas pter quelques tibias  *_

----------


## zooffy

> De toutes faons, les gars qu'coutent du mtal, c'est rien que des tapettes !


Moi je dis : JALOUX !
Et oui, de si beau cheveux, une si belle barbe et cette fabuleuse capacit  taler du houblon sur des tartines incommensurables, bien sur que cela ne peut que des jaloux.

Mais la question cruciale est la suivante : tappette,  mouche ou  souris ?

bon, l c'est le monent o on mets des smiley pour dire qu'on rigole, mais vu je comprends rien au smiley, j'ai peur de pas mettre les bons

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> oui ? Et alors ?


Il fallait que ce soit dit !  ::furieux:: 

*ATTENTION : Ceci est de l'humour. Ne pas prendre a au premier degr.*




> les seuls vrais hommes sont fans d'olivia Ruiz


 ::evilred:: 

Toi, la prochaine fois que je te retrouve dans un fosse, tu va manger de la femme-chocolat !  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Toi, la prochaine fois que je te retrouve dans un fosse, tu va manger de la femme-chocolat !


 ::mouarf2:: 

Des promesses, des promesses.  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 

Alors qu'on sait tous les 2 que tu n'es plus tout jeune mon cher DDT. Un dambulateur, c'est un peu handicapant dans une fosse.  ::mrgreen:: 


Mais il est vrai qu'il faudrait qu'on se refasse un concert ensemble un de ces 4.  :;):

----------


## Loceka

> De toutes faons, les gars qu'coutent du mtal, c'est rien que des tapettes !


Va dire a  la princesse.  ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

> Va dire a  la princesse.


 ::lahola::

----------


## Mat.M

> De toutes faons, les gars qu'coutent du mtal, c'est rien que des tapettes !


Ah ouais ? C'est pas dans un concert de Olivia Ruiz que a se passe comme cela :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-HfWKxgBw
ESt-ce que dans un concert de Olivia Ruiz il y a du "stage diving" ?  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Alors qu'on sait tous les 2 que tu n'es plus tout jeune mon cher DDT. Un dambulateur, c'est un peu handicapant dans une fosse.


 ::langue:: 




> Mais il est vrai qu'il faudrait qu'on se refasse un concert ensemble un de ces 4.


En toutes honntet, ma maison est en construction et a me prend beaucoup de temps mais d'ici cette automne, je rechausse mes baskets et on se refais a !  :;): 




> Va dire a  la princesse


La princesse j'l'*[CENSURED]*  ::evilred::

----------


## zodd

> Ben oui, il y a des gens qui n'aiment pas Dream Theater, a te semble si inconcevable que cela.


bah dream theater faut s'y faire c'est tout..
moi plus j'ecoute, plus j'apprcie avec le temps..

----------


## Jerome Briot

Mon dieu... en relisant cette discussion, me suis rappel que j'coutais Sepultura (Arise...)   une poque (lointaine heureusement)  ::aie:: 

Je devais avoir un cerveau de la taille d'un petit pois  l'poque pour couter ce genre de truc  ::mouarf:: 

De toute faon, c'est entirement piqu sur a+a  ::roll::

----------


## getz85

> Je devais avoir un cerveau de la taille d'un petit pois  l'poque pour couter ce genre de truc


Tsss c'est surtout ce que tu dis aujourd'hui qui montre que ton cerveau a la taille d'un petit pois! ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mon dieu... en relisant cette discussion, me suis rappel que j'coutais Sepultura (Arise...)   une poque (lointaine heureusement) 
> 
> Je devais avoir un cerveau de la taille d'un petit pois  l'poque pour couter ce genre de truc 
> 
> De toute faon, c'est entirement piqu sur a+a


 :8O:  c'te troll !

----------


## Jerome Briot

> c'te troll !


C'est le p'tit pois qui est trop gros ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

En surfant sur YouTube tout  l'heure, je suis tomb sur du black mtal un peu "dpressif". J'aime beaucoup la toute premire chanson de cette vido : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6a-sMAlAU8

Quelqu'un connatrait le nom du groupe ?


EDIT : j'ai rien dit, c'est marqu au dbut. En tout cas c'est vachmenet bien ! Je connaissais pas ce "sous-genre", mais j'aime beaucoup (http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=289986376 en bonne qualit)

----------


## Muesko

C'est pas le nom des groupes que l'on voit dans les tags par hasard ? 
La deuxime est norme je trouve  ::love:: 
Bon dsol de pas trop faire avancer le schmilblick pour le nom du groupe. 

Dans le genre il y a gris que j'aime bien aussi.

----------


## Bakura

Le deuxime est bien sympa en effet. Merci pour "gris", c'est vraiment joli. Par contre depuis hier que je cherche ce genre de groupes, je m'aperoit qu'ils sont tous qubcois. Ils sont tous suicidaires l-bas ?  ::D: .

----------


## Muesko

> Merci pour "gris", c'est vraiment joli.


You are welcome  :;): 

Ha il y a pas mal de qubcois ? j'ai jamais fait attention tiens ! ca change un peu des norvgiens et autres sudois qui sont plutt actif dans ce qui est black metal. Note, si il ont une scne importante ca fait une bonne raison pour aller y faire un tour  ::D:

----------


## ghost emperor

Je suis sr que la plupart de sgroupes que je vais citer ont dj t dit mais bon :

Motorhead
Metallica
Ramstein
Iron Maiden
SOAD

et j'en passe car beaucoup ont t dit et j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de tout lire jusque l  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Ben j'avais trouv 4 groupes de "black mtal dpressif" (j'aime bien la dnomination, j'ai vu aussi "suicidal and depressif black metal  ::D: "), et tous taient qubcois. C'est vrai que a change un petit peu, je trouve que ces chansons ont un ct assez diffrent, ou vraiment tu sens la souffrance du mec lorsqu'il chante.

Mais bon, a ne vaut pas la scne scandinave  ::yaisse2:: .

ghost emperor > Tu me rpondais sur ma recherche de black dpressif ?  ::aie::  (ce que je doute, tes groupes n'ont rien de spcialement depressif ni de black metal :d). Sinon, est-ce que Metallica est considr (ou mme SOAD, en fait tous les groupes que tu as cit) comme des groupes de mtal ? J'avoue avoir du mal  classer les groupes dans les botes et la distinction est parfois assez subtile, mme si pour moi le mtal j'assimile a plutt  la voix qui est trs diffrente par rapport aux autres styles musicaux. Parce que, Metallica, tout ce que j'ai pu cout (bon, j'ai jamais aim), je mettrais plutt a dans le rock que du metal non ?

De la mme faon, quelle(s) distinctions peut-on tablir entre le black metal et le death metal ? Pour ce que j'en ait compris, le black a des thmes particuliers que le death n'aborde pas, mais musicalement quellues sont les diffrences majeures (j'avoue avoir encore trop peu d'oreille mtaleuse pour faire la diffrence immdiatement  ::D: . Autant diffrencier du death et du death mlo a va mais entre death et black...)

----------


## granquet

> De la mme faon, quelle(s) distinctions peut-on tablir entre le black metal et le death metal ?


pas vident de rpondre comme a spontanement, le mieux c'est un exemple:
behemoth c'est du death (vampiric death si on veux), Immortal c'est du Black (true? pas true? tel est la question)

je dirais pour donner une dfinition trs personnelle de la diffrence entre les deux, d'un point de vue d'un guitariste amateur:
dans le Black, la guitare sert  la rythmique tandis que dans le Death la guitare est 'moteur' de la rythmique (et le death peux presenter des solos de guitare!)

----------


## Dia_FR

soad -> mtal alternatif
R+ (au passage, 2 "m"  Rammstein !) -> mtal indus
Metallica -> je le mettrai plus dans le hard rock mais beaucoup le classent en trash mtal...
Iron -> heavy ?
je connais pas assez motorhead

bon sinon je suis pas non plus du genre  chercher  classer les groupes dans des cases prcises, du moment que a tabasse bien c le plus important  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

J'avoue avoir des difficults  voir la diffrence entre Behemot et Immortal ( part qu'Immortal me parat un peu plus brutal et moins mlodieux), et puis vu que n'ai jamais jou d'un instrument de musique et que je n'ai jamais t mlomane dans l'me, les diffrences dont tu parles sont assez dur  percevoir pour moi. Finalement, a c'est tellement plus simple  tiqueter (le death mlo, j'arrive plus ou moins  bien reconnaitre), et c'est tellement bon !  ::aie:: 

PS : Et Messhugah, vous le mettez dans quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et *Messhugah*, vous le mettez dans quoi ?


Meshuggah  :;): 

Meshuggah  leur dbut tait plutt  classer dans le Thrash Metal qui tche.

Cependant leur style a volu vers quelque chose d'unique que je ne me risquerais pas  classer.

C'est du Meshuggah tout simplement.

Le mec qui se mouille pas.  ::lol::

----------


## granquet

> J'avoue avoir des difficults  voir la diffrence entre Behemot et Immortal


 :8O: 
bon, et entre Cannibal Corpse et naglfar alors?  :;): 




> PS : Et Messhugah, vous le mettez dans quoi ?



Meshuggah? du Death Thrash experimentalo progressif avec un soupon d'indus?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> bon, et entre Cannibal Corpse et naglfar alors?


J'ai dj cout Cannibal Corpse plusieurs fois, mais en voulant me remmorer, je suis tomb sur a. Dsol, mais j'ai pas pu m'empcher de sourire en voyant a  ::D: 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=I2PzagXsD0Y

Concernant la diffrence, ben coute, je trouve que Naglfar est plus mlodieux, et la voix est trs diffrente, mais a c'est pas spcialement un critre. Bref, laisse tomber, je crois que j'y arriverai jamais  distinguer :o. Je vais juste continuer  couter et apprcier :o.




> Meshuggah? du Death Thrash experimentalo progressif avec un soupon d'indus?


J'adore  ::aie::  (enfin, le groupe, non, j'arrive pas  accrocher). Tu crois pas qu'on pourrait leur rajouter un ou deux qualificatif ?  ::aie:: 

Sinon, pour ceux qui connaissent pas encore, Kalmah :d (le death mlodique scandinave, il n'y a vraiment rien de mieux  ::yaisse2:: ).

----------


## zooffy

Je me permets d'intervenir en tant que chroniqueur de CD pour un webzine de Mtal.

Mais d'abords on rigole : tu veux du Cannibal Corpse qui draille trs, trs bien : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=nypusX...eature=related
Et sur scne, quand CorpseGrinder fait les pas de danse, a deviant du dlire (vu au HellFest 2007).
Anecdote supplmentaire : il joue  WOW et c'est pas peu dire : 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYMdP...eature=related (l, mort de rire d'un bout  l'autre, je vous le recommande si vous voulez dcompresser un bon coup)

Bon, revenons au sujet du moment : les styles de Mtal.
Alors le Death dispose d'une caractrisitique trs importante : la voix. Sans cette voix caverneuse, pas de Detah. La voix du Black est compltement diffrente, oscilant entre suraigu et ultra grave.
Ensuite, comme le dit Dark_Ebola, la guitare a aussi son importance.
Enfin, le Black se dtache beaucoup grce  ses thmes de prdilectoins, mais l, on entre dans le plus obscur des cts du Mtal. Le Black part du National Socialisme Black Mtal pour allez jusqu'au Stalinian Black Mtal, en passant par le Trve Evil Satanist (y a pas de faute). Bref, on peu vite s'y perdre ou y perdre son me ....

Ensuite MotorHead est du Hard Rock, du pur.
Iron Maiden c'est du Heavy, tout comme Metalica, mme si certains veulent absolument le mettre dans le Trash, mais s'en est pas.
Le Trash c'est Sepultura ou Pantera (annes 80, bien sr)

Cannibal Corpse c'est du Brutal Death Mtal et pas du Death tout court.

BeheMot, comme Immortal c'est du Black (quelle obdience, je sais pas trop).

Meshugah c'est class dans l'Experimental car ce style est le Garbage Collector du mtal (umh, une mtaphore Metalo informatique....).

Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent du style super bizarre je vous propose Forgotten Tomb qui fait du Depressive and Manipulating Dark Metal (si, si, c'est marqu sur l'arrire de leur CD) et c'est vraiment bizarre : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-qxHjwo8pwo

Pour vous servir, Zooffy, chroniqueur de CD et gardien de la stylographie du Mtal

----------


## ghost emperor

> soad -> mtal alternatif
> R+ (au passage, 2 "m"  Rammstein !) -> mtal indus
> Metallica -> je le mettrai plus dans le hard rock mais beaucoup le classent en trash mtal...
> Iron -> heavy ?
> je connais pas assez motorhead
> 
> bon sinon je suis pas non plus du genre  chercher  classer les groupes dans des cases prcises, du moment que a tabasse bien c le plus important


Oui voila, moi j'aime bien quand y a des bonnes grosses guitares qui tappent.
et en plus quand je met le son a fond, je peut mme plus entendre les voisins qui sonnent pour me dire que c'est trop fort  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

> Enfin, pour ceux qui veulent du style super bizarre je vous propose Forgotten Tomb qui fait du Depressive and Manipulating Dark Metal (si, si, c'est marqu sur l'arrire de leur CD) et c'est vraiment bizarre : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-qxHjwo8pwo


Forgotten tomn  ::love::  
Mais ils sont pas class dans dark metal tout court d'habitude ?

----------


## zooffy

Ben si, mme si a tape un peu dur pour du Dark.

Mais, comme je l'ai dit, ce style bizarre est inscrit  l'arrire de leur CD, donc qui serait le mieux placer pour dfinir son style : le groupe, le label, les chorniqueurs ?

Moi je vote toujours pour le groupe. Souvent, dans mes interveiw de premire fois, je pose directement la question aux groupes. Et souvent ils me rpondent : 
"Mais on s'en tamponne ! Nous on fait de la musique ! ! !"

Voire mme y en a qui ne tolre mme pas l'tiquette Mtal, surtout les guitaristes, eux ils jouent de la guitare, rien d'autre.

Bon, aprs tout, se sont des artiste, faux pas leur en vouloir....

Teins, au passage, vous connaissez la diffrence entre une chanteur de mtal et un terroriste ?

Dsol, je passe des lignes, histoire que vous puissiez rflchir avant de lire la rposne.



































































Avec le terroriste on peut ngocier !

Kenavo

----------


## Invit

> Bon, revenons au sujet du moment : les styles de Mtal.
> Alors le Death dispose d'une caractrisitique trs importante : la voix. Sans cette voix caverneuse, pas de Detah. La voix du Black est compltement diffrente, oscilant entre suraigu et ultra grave.
> Ensuite, comme le dit Dark_Ebola, la guitare a aussi son importance.
> Enfin, le Black se dtache beaucoup grce  ses thmes de prdilectoins, mais l, on entre dans le plus obscur des cts du Mtal. Le Black part du National Socialisme Black Mtal pour allez jusqu'au Stalinian Black Mtal, en passant par le Trve Evil Satanist (y a pas de faute). Bref, on peu vite s'y perdre ou y perdre son me ....
> 
> Ensuite MotorHead est du Hard Rock, du pur.
> Iron Maiden c'est du Heavy, tout comme Metalica, mme si certains veulent absolument le mettre dans le Trash, mais s'en est pas.
> Le Trash c'est Sepultura ou Pantera (annes 80, bien sr)
> 
> ...


J'adore ce genre de pinaillage, c'est le ct jouissif du mtal, la catgorisation  outrance.

a en devient comique mme.

----------


## zooffy

C'est vrai, la diffrence entre un int16 et un int32 est tellement importante que c'est comique aussi.

Mais bon, il est parfois ncessaire de catgoriser les choses, si on veut savoir de quoi on parle.

Et quelle soit cerise, coeur de boeuf ou olivette, aprs tout, c'est des tomates

Donc, on va faire simple : il y ce qui se mange et ce qui se mange pas, comme a, on moins, on est tranquille et au petit dej on peut se faire une bonne assiette de trippe  la mode de CAEN.

Non ?


le ct comique, c'est comme le gars avec un petit pois dans la tte quand il en coutait : c'est dsobligeant !

----------


## Bakura

Sauf qu'un int16 et un int32 c'est parfois de grande importance, alors que le classement, finalement c'est moins utile :o.

----------


## granquet

> BeheMot, comme Immortal c'est du Black (quelle obdience, je sais pas trop).


behemotH? du Black?
ils ont peut tre jou du Black  leur dbut mais c'est une poque rvolu
on ne peux franchement pas dire que satanica soit un album de Black  ::aie:: 




> Iron Maiden c'est du Heavy, tout comme Metalica, mme si certains veulent absolument le mettre dans le Trash, mais s'en est pas.


alors l dsol de mettre les points sur les T, mais tu confond thrash et trash.

(qui as parl de pinaillage dernirement?  ::aie:: )

----------


## zooffy

> behemotH? du Black?
> ils ont peut tre jou du Black  leur dbut mais c'est une poque rvolu
> on ne peux franchement pas dire que satanica soit un album de Black


Ben je sais pas trop, j'avoue ne pas tre trs fan, mais en 2007 au HellFest, ce que j'ai entendu et vu d'eux tait parfaitement Black



> alors l dsol de mettre les points sur les T, mais tu confond thrash et trash.


Certainement, c'est quoi la diffrence ? Sincrement, je ne connais pas le thrash. La seule chose sur laquelle je campe c'est que Metallica sont reconnu pour tre les prcurseurs du Heavy, mme si je prfre dire que c'est Maiden....

J'attend dj le retour de pro du dico sur le mot prcurseur...... Merci de vous abstenir.



> (qui as parl de pinaillage dernirement? )


Ben une andouille qui aurait mieux fait de se taire.
Ceux qui n'aime pas le mtal et qui poste ici, abstenez vous, on ne s'en portera que mieux, entre les petits pois et les classements, ben du balai les romanos.

Enfin, un int16 et un int32 c'est toujours un enteir, alors pas de diffrnece, c'est tout aussi rducteur.
Y a un moment il faux comprendre  quel niveau on parle. Avec un classement pointu on est face  des passionns, des mecs qui sont dedans, comme un musicien classique fera la diffrence entre un alto et un violon, alors que moi pas.
Ou comme un motard qui rangera le Fazer dans les RoadSter et le CBR dans les hyper sport, alors que pour ma mre, c'est des motos !

Bref, le topic prend une couleur interresante avec un niveau lev de connaissance, donc, ceux qui n'ont qu'un petit pois et donc, ne PEUVENT pas comprendre, allez faire votre topic dans votre coin, dedieu !

----------


## granquet

Thrash est un mot anglais qui veux dire 'battre' (rouer de coup/craser ... entre autre)
c'est aussi le genre musical auquel appartiennent les groupes sus-cits (c'est du heavy metal avec un rythmique plus marqu/martel on vas dire)
tandis que trash a veux dire poubelle ... et c'est plutot rserv aux groupes de punk inaudibles  ::aie:: 


aprs on est bien d'accord ...
avoir des genres a permet de se faire une ide de la musique avant coute, mais c'est tout, aprs c'est bon ou mauvais, quelque soit le genre (metal ou pas d'ailleurs)  :;):

----------


## Muesko

> Bref, le topic prend une couleur interresante avec un niveau lev de connaissance, donc, ceux qui n'ont qu'un petit pois et donc, ne PEUVENT pas comprendre, allez faire votre topic dans votre coin, dedieu !


Je veut pas faire mon troll, mais c'est un peu moyen ce que tu dit ( moins que je n'ai pas pris ton post au degr adapt, ce qui est tout  fait possible aussi  ::lol::  ). Enfin, je veut dire, le ptit mec qui veut apprendre deux trois trucs, je trouve bien qu'il vienne poser des question ici (hormis des truc genre LOL C KOI RAMESTEIN LOL KIKOO mais ca j'en ai jamais vu ici).




> avoir des genres a permet de se faire une ide de la musique avant coute, mais c'est tout, aprs c'est bon ou mauvais, quelque soit le genre (metal ou pas d'ailleurs)


+1000

----------


## zooffy

Oui Muesko, tu as raison et je suis d'accord avec toi : mais le mangeur de petits pois, ben lui, visiblement pense qu'il n'a rien  apprendre, bien au contraire.
Et puis c'est pas mon post, mais a parle de mtal. Donc venir cracher dessu me parait trs dplacer et blessant (en tout ca moi a me blaise). Il y a dj sufisament d'ultra catho en ce bas mond epour vouloir faire interdire le HellFest, pas la peine d'en rajouter.
Et puis, est ce que je vais chez les linuxiens pour dire que leur systme est une perversion informatique ? Non et pourtant on sait tous que c'est pourri.
Moi je les laisse dans leur coin, avec leurs abrations et je vasi pas le embter. Je respecte cette diffrence et je respecte ces gens l.

@ Dark_Ebola : ben l, j'apprend un truc, merci.
Maintenant, le trash poubelle, on le voit sur pas mal de groupe de Mtal, justement  tendance Punk, genre PUNISH YOURSELF, apprci de mon fiston, mais pas de moi a va tre dur le 30 Aout je l'emmne les voir, a lui fera plaisir, mais pas moi. Et comble de l'ironie, juste avant eux il y a FOUR HORSEMEN (c'est le nom du groupe et vous allez comprendre pourquoi !) qui fait un Metallica Tribute, moralement parrain par Metallica eux mme ! 
Bref, que du bon. Et donc, si on suit ta nomenclature, a fera un exemple de Thrash et un exemple et de Trash.

Maintenant je maintiens, mme avec ces explications, Metalica dans le Heavy. D'autant que vu la soupe des trois derniers albums, merci Madame, mais ils sont carrment pass dans la case "usine  commerce"

Bref, l, le sujet Metallica pourra vite s'efermer dans un discussion sans issue.

Sinon, je viens de dcouvrir KALMAH. Trs bon groupe, grosse tendance mlodique et bonne base de Death, avis aux amateurs qui veulent se prendre des rafales de riffs et de solos dans les esgourdes.

----------


## Bakura

> Sinon, je viens de dcouvrir KALMAH. Trs bon groupe, grosse tendance mlodique et bonne base de Death, avis aux amateurs qui veulent se prendre des rafales de riffs et de solos dans les esgourdes.


Je plussoie :o. Absolument excellent ! Allez vous faire une coute sur Deezer, a vaut vraiment le coup.

----------


## mavina

Une question me brule les lvres : pourquoi ce topic se trouve dans la partie musique ?  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, c'est vraiment de la musique le death mtal machin truc ? Ca mlange riffs simplissimes, solos sans grande recherche musicale, et voix grasse monotone...  ::roll:: 

F.

----------


## zooffy

Une question me brule les lvres : 23 ans, c'est pas l'ge o on fait de la provoc purile, bien camoufl derrire son clavier, en se disant que la coup de boule rotatif ne peut pas arriver depuis l'cran ?

----------


## Bakura

coute, dans mon cas, je suis arriv assez rcemment dans le mtal, en y allant progressivement, en passant par le rock, puis au fur et  mesure je me suis mis  couter un peu de tout, dont tous les mouvements "extrmes" dont tu parles (death, black...). Forcment si tu coutes du black comme premire exprience a va te faire bizarre  ::aie:: . C'est venu assez naturellement, et moi mme il y a de cela mme pas deux ans je me demandais comment on pouvais couter une telle "musique".

Maintenant je n'coute presque plus que a, pas parce que a fait bien de dire que t'coutes du death et que a fait un peu litiste, mais vraiment parce que c'est la seule musique qui me procure ce plaisir. J'aime bien ces voix cries, j'apprcie leur performance, j'aime bien les mlodies du death mlodique, bref, je pense pas que a s'explique. Et puis tu as certains groupes, t'as aussi une ambiance spciale qui va avec. Regarde Mayhem, quand tu connais un petit peu l'histoire derrire, t'as ce petit truc en plus. Ou ce dont je parlais quelques posts plus haut, tout ce qu'ils appellent "black metal depressif" (coute a http://www.myspace.com/secretlyinpain parce que c'est assez mlodieux je trouve), tu sens une sorte de souffrance quand le mec chante, a en devient joli. 

Aprs c'est quand mme comprhensible et je comprends tout  fait que beaucoup n'aiment pas, c'est assez spcial comme musique. Mais de l  dire que ce n'est pas de la musique (surtout que dans le mtal, tu as vraiment de tout, coute du mtal viking, pour le coup j'ai commenc avec a :p, ou The Jester Race d'In Flames).

Si tu trouves que le mtal n'est pas de la musique, que penses-tu de... a ? :d

----------


## Muesko

> Plus srieusement, c'est vraiment de la musique le death mtal machin truc ? Ca mlange riffs simplissimes, solos sans grande recherche musicale, et voix grasse monotone...


 je vois que M6 & co et leur reportages  la con font ressortir de bons gros clichs moisis.
Oui c'est de la musique, et ceux qui en joue ne sont pas d'abominables monstres qui vivent dans une caverne. 

Aprs dans le mtal (comme dans tous d'ailleurs) il y a du trs bon, du bon, du moins bon, du mauvais et je te laisse continuer la liste.
Il y a d'excellent groupes de mtal, comme il y a d'excellent groupes de rap, de varit, de reggae... Aprs c'est sr si on prend seulement slipknot et Korn (pour citer les connus) comme rfrence on ne connait pas le meilleur.

----------


## Bakura

Et puis c'est pas a qui va aider  ::aie:: . Quitte  se rendre ridicule autant headbanger correctement  ::D: .

----------


## zooffy

Heureseument que le ridicule ne tue pas, parce qu'une blonde serais morte depuis longtemps....(et en plus, j'ai pas bien entendu, mais je crois pas que ce soit du Death....)

Sinon, avec Sunn o))) tu es carrment pass dans le Doom, le truc le plus difficile d'approche dans la Grande Famille du Mtal.

Et Secretly in Pain, ben Black, oui, mais surtout Gothic, un joli mlange des deux.

Mais j'ai vu citer le Viking Mtal et pas AMON AMARTH en rfrence, diantre, fichtre, quelle bvue mon ami  :;): 

Pour conclure : Korn, c'est mal ! Deux annulations de HellFEst dont la dernire, 30 minutes avant de monter sur scne, prtextant la pluie, alors que Slayer (et d'autres avant) eux avaient assur leur concert comme des dieux. Mais ils n'ont pas oubli de prendre leur cachet......

----------


## Muesko

Surtout que Korn , bon... leur premier albums  la limite taient bien mais c'est tout.  ::roll::

----------


## mavina

> Une question me brule les lvres : 23 ans, c'est pas l'ge o on fait de la provoc purile, bien camoufl derrire son clavier, en se disant que la coup de boule rotatif ne peut pas arriver depuis l'cran ?


Que j'ai mon opinion sur le death machin truc, le mtal dpressif ou le punk metal hardcore est une chose, mais de l  en venir  un "coup de boule rotatif", cel montre bien qu'on peut avoir 38 ans et pas forcment tre plus intelligent qu'un jeunot de 23 ans  :;): 




> je vois que M6 & co et leur reportages  la con font ressortir de bons gros clichs moisis.
> Oui c'est de la musique, et ceux qui en joue ne sont pas d'abominables monstres qui vivent dans une caverne. 
> 
> Aprs dans le mtal (comme dans tous d'ailleurs) il y a du trs bon, du bon, du moins bon, du mauvais et je te laisse continuer la liste.
> Il y a d'excellent groupes de mtal, comme il y a d'excellent groupes de rap, de varit, de reggae... Aprs c'est sr si on prend seulement slipknot et Korn (pour citer les connus) comme rfrence on ne connait pas le meilleur.


Attention, je suis joueur de guitare, je ne regarde pas (ou peu) la tl, donc je ne suis pas influenc par ce qui s'en dit. Ceci tant dit, quand on coute la musique metal, on se rend vite compte que c'est bas sur une mlodie unique qu'ils rptent, et les solos ne sont absolument pas ordonns sur un enchainement de notes particulier. La performance technique peut tre belle, certes, car certains solos sont rapides. Mais ca reste de la performance, de cette musique ne ressort aucun feeling, aucune personnalisation, on trouve un riff, on le repette sur fond de grosse caisse qui mitraille, et on fait un solo "dmonstration de skill".

Ecoutez du Hendrix par exemple. Little wing au hasard. Ecoutez son solo, c'est vraiment pas dur  reproduire, il se ballade sur une penta en MI, mais qu-est-ce que c'est bien trouv, et surtout ca reste dans la tte, parceque c'est bien trouv. Un solo de mtal, c'est des notes a l'affile le plus vite possible. J'ai voulu essayer de trouver la fondamentale qu'ils suivaient, j'ai pas trouv, alors soit c'est trop complexe, soit ils ne sont sur aucune note.


F.

----------


## Muesko

> Ceci tant dit, quand on coute la musique metal, on se rend vite compte que c'est bas sur une mlodie unique qu'ils rptent, et les solos ne sont absolument pas ordonns sur un enchainement de notes particulier. La performance technique peut tre belle, certes, car certains solos sont rapides. Mais ca reste de la performance, de cette musique ne ressort aucun feeling, aucune personnalisation, on trouve un riff, on le repette sur fond de grosse caisse qui mitraille, et on fait un solo "dmonstration de skill".


En suivant ton raisonnement, les rappeurs sont des bruleurs de voitures qui tapent sur les crs et rackettent les vieilles, les rockeurs des branleurs qui touffent dans leur vomi, les les gens qui jouent du reggae des dfoncs de premire. 

Enfin bref... dans le mtal, il y a un genre absolument  l'oppos de ce que tu dit, le doom mtal. Si ca t'intresse, regarde quelques post plus zoofy et Bakura en parlait justement.

----------


## mavina

> En suivant ton raisonnement, les rappeurs sont des bruleurs de voitures qui tapent sur les crs et rackettent les vieilles, les rockeurs des branleurs qui touffent dans leur vomi, les les gens qui jouent du reggae des dfoncs de premire. 
> 
> Enfin bref... dans le mtal, il y a un genre absolument  l'oppos de ce que tu dit, le doom mtal. Si ca t'intresse, regarde quelques post plus zoofy et Bakura en parlait justement.


Je ne parle pas des personnes qui la font, mais bien de la musique faite.

F.

----------


## Muesko

Ha bon, et bien heureusement, car quand tu en parle on dirait pas cf :




> Plus srieusement, c'est vraiment de la musique le death mtal machin truc ? Ca mlange riffs simplissimes, solos sans grande recherche musicale, et voix grasse monotone...


Moi quand je lit ce genre de truc j'ai l'impression que le mec dit qu'en gros, le mtal c'est un truc de bourrin, sans talent qui sait que faire du bruit.

----------


## mavina

Euh, je parle bien des sons que j'entend, et de ce que j'en percois, pas des gens qui la font, j'vois pas en quoi le cf montre que j'ai parl des gens qui la font...
Riff simplissime, solo sans grande recherche musicale, voix grasse monotone. C'est ce que j'en percois.

F.

----------


## zooffy

Laisse tomb Muesko, tu n'y arrivera pas. 
Pour entendre raison faut avoir des oreilles, l, visiblement y en a pas.
Le but est de provoquer, faire en sorte qu'on drape pour utiliser une petite parcelle de pouvoir demodrateur, bref.....

Alors je me souviens d'un rglement assez interressant : 
Article 1 : le Mtal est beau
Article 2 : le Mtal est grand, mangez en
Article 3 : les meilleurs guitaristes du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux, les autres ne sont qu'erzats de guitariste  qui il faudrait trois mains de plus pour arriver  la cheville du plus mauvais mtalleux
Article 4 : les meilleurs batteurs du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux et ils faudrait douze bras et autant de jambes pour qu'un batteur d'un autre style arrive  imiter palement un morceau de Mtal
Article 5 : celui qu'est pas d'accord, il peut aussi sortir.
Article 6 : le mtalleux n'est pas fin et pour lui CBR n'est pas forcment le type d'une moto

Rha, il faut beau en Bretagne, le vent est lger, la soire s'annonce belle et, si j'ai de la chance, le tlphone va sonner.

Tiens au fait, Muesko, question qui n'a rien  voir, t'as combien en QI ?
Au dernier test j'ai fait 127.

----------


## Bakura

Qu'est-ce que c'est bon Kalmah  ::yaisse2::

----------


## zooffy

Ben si t'aime a, je te conseil aussi une petite dcouverte par mes soins grce  mon webzine.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=glefRdo3zag c'est pour avoir un morceau, le reste n'est pas simple  trouver sur youtube  cause du nom du groupe qui est du langage commun.

Ce sont des petits sudois, qui enregistre en Novrge et se font distribuer par une boite Allemande. Bref, que du bonheur. Depuis que j'ai chroniqu l'album, je le passe en boucle.

----------


## Bakura

Merci pour le lien, c'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout ! Si tu en as d'autres n'hsite pas  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## mavina

> Laisse tomb Muesko, tu n'y arrivera pas. 
> Pour entendre raison faut avoir des oreilles, l, visiblement y en a pas.
> Le but est de provoquer, faire en sorte qu'on drape pour utiliser une petite parcelle de pouvoir demodrateur, bref.....


Ca c'est ce que l'on appelle ne pas accepter un avis extrieur. Tu peux dire qu'Hendrix (qui pour moi en tant que guitariste, est l'une des personne qui a apport le plus musicalement  l'instrument) c'est pas recherch musicalement, que ca n'a pas de feeling, pas de style, je n'irai pas jusqu' dire que tu n'as pas d'oreilles... 
De plus, je n'utilise pas ma "petite parcelle de pouvoir de modrateur" puisque je n'en ai pas les droits. Je ne provoque aucunement, je donne mon avis, et je te trouve bien agressif de ragir de la sorte. 

J'aimerai mettre les choses au clair : avant d'tre modrateur, je suis un utilisateur du forum. C'est pas parceque j'ai des toiles au dessus de mon pseudonyme que je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis et de participer  une discussion.




> Alors je me souviens d'un rglement assez interressant : 
> Article 1 : le Mtal est beau
> Article 2 : le Mtal est grand, mangez en
> Article 3 : les meilleurs guitaristes du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux, les autres ne sont qu'erzats de guitariste  qui il faudrait trois mains de plus pour arriver  la cheville du plus mauvais mtalleux
> Article 4 : les meilleurs batteurs du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux et ils faudrait douze bras et autant de jambes pour qu'un batteur d'un autre style arrive  imiter palement un morceau de Mtal
> Article 5 : celui qu'est pas d'accord, il peut aussi sortir.
> Article 6 : le mtalleux n'est pas fin et pour lui CBR n'est pas forcment le type d'une moto


Intressant rglement, trs objectif et tellement vrai



> Rha, il faut beau en Bretagne, le vent est lger, la soire s'annonce belle et, si j'ai de la chance, le tlphone va sonner.
> 
> Tiens au fait, Muesko, question qui n'a rien  voir, t'as combien en QI ?
> Au dernier test j'ai fait 127.


Nous ne parlons pas l d'intelligence dans les capacits scientifiques ou littraires, mais bien d'intelligence de civilit. Je laisse  tes 127 de QI le soin d'y rflchir...  :;): 

Bonne soire

----------


## Muesko

> Ca c'est ce que l'on appelle ne pas accepter un avis extrieur. Tu peux dire qu'Hendrix (qui pour moi en tant que guitariste, est l'une des personne qui a apport le plus musicalement  l'instrument) c'est pas recherch musicalement, que ca n'a pas de feeling, pas de style, je n'irai pas jusqu' dire que tu n'as pas d'oreilles...
> De plus, je n'utilise pas ma "petite parcelle de pouvoir de modrateur" puisque je n'en ai pas les droits. Je ne provoque aucunement, je donne mon avis, et je te trouve bien agressif de ragir de la sorte.
> 
> J'aimerai mettre les choses au clair : avant d'tre modrateur, je suis un utilisateur du forum. C'est pas parceque j'ai des toiles au dessus de mon pseudonyme que je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis et de participer  une discussion.


Personne ne tempche de donner ton avis ici, c'est mme encourag, nous te reprochons juste de ne pas vraiment argumenter siffisament tes propos, voila tout, aprs si tu te sens agress c'est normal, moi mme je suis guitariste, et ca me plait moyen d'entendre dire que la musique que je fais n'en n'ai pas, et ca normalement en tant que guitariste tu doit le comprendre. 
Personne ici ne t'empche de t'exprimer, ni de participer au forum, perso, je voudrais juste que tu utilese d'autres arguments que non musical, aucune personalit, etc...

----------


## mavina

J'ai espliqu, j'ai essay de suivre ce que les groupes que vous coutez jouent, et lors du solo je ne trouve pas de trame dirrectrice. C'est surement mlodieux, ce sont des riffs bien trouvs, mais c'est sur-exploit, j'ai l'impression qu'on trouve un riff et ca fait une chanson. Pour le solo, dis moi toi qui en joues si ya une technique pour trouver sur quoi ils sont (je parles des guitaristes de mtal), parceque quand j'coute j'trouve pas, ca s'apparente  une dmo technique plus qu' une ballade, c'est a que je reproche.

F.

----------


## granquet

ola les jeunes, allez rglez vos diffrents dans la fosse  ::aie:: 

je ne dirais pas que je suis mlomane, mais j 'adore la musique sous toutes ses formes.
j'ai t berc au hendrix, gallagher et autres guitaristes de lgende.
j'adore les guitaristes comme tommy emmanuel o antoine dufour, andy mckee ... je peux couter du 'classique' (au sens large), o Fortuna de carl orf par exemple

breffe,  peu prs de tout
mais mon style de musique prfr reste le metal, et surtout le black
(voil, j'ai un peu plant le dcors)

il n'y as pas de dfinition universelle de la 'musicalit' (voir par exemple 4'33 de John Cage), a plat ou a plat pas.
selon ses habitudes, son humeur, son vcu ... un type de musique paratras pour certains recherch, lgant ... ou au contraire confus, bruyant, dplac ...

le metal n'est pas un genre, c'est une grande bote qui contiens des milliers de genres tous aussi diffrents les uns des autres.

venir ici et insulter les amateurs de mtal -parce que c'est comme a que c'est peru finalement mme si au dpart c'tait juste le post de quelqu'un qui passait par l et qui devais sans doute s'ennuyer, c'est dplac, peu constructif et surtout promis  un chec cuisant.

je ne souhaite prendre personne par la main pour aller 'visiter' le mtal (fin, l'infime partie que j'en connais) ... mais les  prioris et les jugements hatifs n'ont jamais  rien donn de bon  ::roll::

----------


## mavina

Au temps pour moi

F.

----------


## granquet

puisqu'on est en pleine discussion sur les styles musicaux
je vous ai parl de Carnival In Coal (pas retrouv de traces, mais comme je radote en ce moment...) ?

c'est (ou c'etait, je suis pas au courant) un groupe mlangeant le Death, la pop et le jazz  ::aie::  :8O: 

le resultat est assez destabilisant et ne ressemble  rien de connu  ce jour  ::mrgreen:: 

http://www.deezer.com/#music/result/...al%20in%20coal

----------


## zooffy

Alors l c'est simple, reprends un de mes post un peu plus haut et tu verra ma fameuse rfrence mtalo informatique.
Le Mtal c'est Java : y un Garbage Collector. niveau style, quand tu sais pas, tu mets dnas l'Eprimental Mtal, tu y ajoutes deux ou trois adjectifs et tu aura ton rsultat.

Alors essayons pour voir, c'est du Experimental Melodic Speed Metal. Avec a tu dmarre une chronique sympa o tu pourras parler de la cover sur Maniac (trs bien faite) de l'acclration de la rythmique, genre le grateux  pris un pot d'emphet avant l'enregistrement et l'arriv improtue du clavier en plein dbat entre la guitare solo et la basse.
De fait le groupe fait ressortir une ascendance Death grce  la voix somptueusement caverneuse, tout en prservant des aspects trs exprimentaux du fait de l'apport d'un voix standard entrave aprfois par des effets spciaux, voire spcieux.

Et tu conclu par une citation latine si tu veux te prendre pour le roi Loth......

a te vas ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Alors je me souviens d'un rglement assez interressant : 
> Article 1 : le Mtal est beau
> Article 2 : le Mtal est grand, mangez en
> *Article 3 : les meilleurs guitaristes du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux, les autres ne sont qu'erzats de guitariste  qui il faudrait trois mains de plus pour arriver  la cheville du plus mauvais mtalleux
> Article 4 : les meilleurs batteurs du monde et de l'Histoire sont des mtalleux et ils faudrait douze bras et autant de jambes pour qu'un batteur d'un autre style arrive  imiter palement un morceau de Mtal
> *Article 5 : celui qu'est pas d'accord, il peut aussi sortir.
> Article 6 : le mtalleux n'est pas fin et pour lui CBR n'est pas forcment le type d'une moto


Tu serais pas lgrement partial?  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon moi en ce moment j'coute Cynic et c'est trop bien.  :8-):

----------


## Garulfo

> J'ai espliqu, j'ai essay de suivre ce que les groupes que vous coutez jouent, et lors du solo je ne trouve pas de trame dirrectrice. C'est surement mlodieux, ce sont des riffs bien trouvs, mais c'est sur-exploit, j'ai l'impression qu'on trouve un riff et ca fait une chanson. Pour le solo, dis moi toi qui en joues si ya une technique pour trouver sur quoi ils sont (je parles des guitaristes de mtal), parceque quand j'coute j'trouve pas, ca s'apparente  une dmo technique plus qu' une ballade, c'est a que je reproche.
> 
> F.


Tu as raison dans ton approche premire.
Mais l'intrt ne se trouve pas dans une technique. D'ailleurs l'intrt principal d'Hendrix n'est pas non plus dans sa technique, mais dans ce qu'il fait passer dans sa musique. Techniquement, certains morceaux de Metal ressemble  des tches et du bruit. C'est compltement vrai. Mais ne dirais-t-on pas a d'un Pollock en peinture ? Maintenant Isabelle Boulay fait des ballades mais c'est ennuyeux  pleurer. Quoi de plus triste pour l'artiste que l'ennui et surtout l'indiffrence.

La musique est cense tre un art (je dis cens parce que Dieu sait que des Spears et autre Usher n'ont rien d'artiste)... Or un art a pour vocation de te faire ressentir. Le _metal_ peut atteindre ce but pas toujours bien sr, car il ne suffit pas du style, mais il faut l'artiste en plus. couter Cannibal Corpse c'est ressentir la base de l'expression humaine. C'est le son grave maladif qui se trouve dans nos  instincts  les plus bas. La chanteuse de Eths hurlera avec une voix rauque qu'on l'a viole mais peut-on vraiment dire a autrement qu'en souffrant ? C'est alors adapt. Et que dire de ces riffs lancinants, rptitifs, hypnotique, qui en deviennent douloureux ? Et bien, ils ne diffrent pas des mantras du bouddhismes finalement. J'ai d'ailleurs compris que c'est a la russite de Nirvana sur Bleach. Comme pour la transe et les formes de technos, la rptition mne  une forme d'illumination que l'art peut amener. 

J'aime le Jazz, j'aime le musique de chambre, j'aime le rap, j'aime la techno, j'aime le blues, j'aime le rock de tout temps, j'aime le tango et j'aime la valse j'aime tout en fait car ce n'est pas le style qui fait l'art. En fait, le style n'est rien en soi. J'aime donc le Metal mais j'aime surtout certains groupes et certains morceaux spcifiquement qui me font quelque chose: hurler de tristesse, clater de colre, m'effrayer, me transcender. 

La technique c'est rien. Vivre ta musique, c'est tout. Je te souhaite de dtester ou de trouver a drangeant. Ou plutt je le souhaite  l'artiste, car il aura russi dans son art. Bien sr a peut tre rconfortant ou agrable. Mais a c'est finalement beaucoup plus facile, il me semble.

La russite de Mozart, Jimi Hendrix, celle des Beatles, de Daft Punk, des Sex Pistols, des Dead Kennedys, de Death et de Morbid Angel mais aussi celle de Pollock, de Molire, de Van Gogh, de Lynch ou encore de Nietzsche, Socrate et mme de Galil s'est d'avoir drang les autres et leurs ides reues ! Pas de nous avoir rconforts dans ce que nous sommes ^_^

Bouddha ou Jsus n'ont pas fait autre chose d'ailleurs.

N.B. je ne suis pas convaincu qu'au moins 10% des gens qui coutent la musique la comprennent pour ce qu'elle devrait tre. C'est triste. Mais c'est ainsi.

[EDIT] Message 1300  :8O:  [/EDIT]

----------


## zooffy

> Tu serais pas lgrement partial?


heu, a veux dire quoi partial ?  :;): 



> Sinon moi en ce moment j'coute Cynic et c'est trop bien.


Ben j'ai vu leur prestation de reformation au Hellfest 2007 et j'avoue que je m'attendais  un truc un poil plus pchu. Mais dans l'ensemble c'est pas mal.

----------


## zooffy

> Merci pour le lien, c'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout ! Si tu en as d'autres n'hsite pas .


Tiens Bakura, ce groupe l est le dernier que j'ai chroniqu. Pour l'instant le site de chronqiue est indisponible, des enfoirs de linuxiens jaloux de la rsussite d'un site en ASP on dcid de l'attaquer  mort. De fait les responsables on dcid de passer dans une nouvelle version et on arrt le site. Mais nous gardons le forum pour poster nos chroniques. La mienne est l : http://www.lesacteursdelombre.net/fo...ead.php?t=1894
(je me rappelle plus si c'est public !). N'hsites pas  regarder le reste, en plus c'est le mme forum qu'ici.
Et voici un lien pour leur morceau phare : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=XEBEuaMcAwU

Je te laisse le soin de cherche la suite.
C'est un jeune groupe italien et je me demande si l'Italie ne cherche pas  devenir une nation du Mtal, comme la Sude ou la Norvge.

Bonne coute.

----------


## Bakura

> puisqu'on est en pleine discussion sur les styles musicaux
> je vous ai parl de Carnival In Coal (pas retrouv de traces, mais comme je radote en ce moment...) ?
> 
> c'est (ou c'etait, je suis pas au courant) un groupe mlangeant le Death, la pop et le jazz 
> 
> le resultat est assez destabilisant et ne ressemble  rien de connu  ce jour 
> 
> http://www.deezer.com/#music/result/...al%20in%20coal


J'aime pas du tout le mlange, pour moi a fait vraiment "trop" au point ou a ne ressemble plus  grand chose :/. Sinon, j'aime bien ce mlange l avec des lments un peu techno : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs

----------


## Garulfo

> heu, a veux dire quoi partial ?


Qui prend parti pour ou contre qqn ou qqch., sans souci de justice ni de vrit, qui a du parti pris. _(Le Petit Robert 2008)_

----------


## zooffy

> Qui prend parti pour ou contre qqn ou qqch., sans souci de justice ni de vrit, qui a du parti pris. _(Le Petit Robert 2008)_


Visiblement, le smiley au bout de ma phrase n'tait pas trs clair. Dcidment, j'y arriverais jamais avec ces trucs, je dois tre trop vieux.  ::lol::

----------


## granquet

> _(Le Petit Robert 2008)_


pendant que t'y est, regarde  ironie  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

ah, ben voil, avec un Smiley, on comprends, tout de suite.......

sauf que l je sais pas lequel je vais mettre, il en manque pas mal quand mme

----------


## Garulfo

> pendant que t'y est, regarde  ironie


Manire de se moquer (de qqn ou de qqch.) en disant le contraire de ce qu'on veut faire entendre _(Le Petit Robert 2008)_



Pourquoi vous comprenez le deuxime mais pas le troisime degr de l'humour  ? Il me semblait que comme pour les transfinis ds qu'on a deux niveaux, on en a une infinit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zooffy

> Pourquoi vous comprenez le deuxime mais pas le troisime degr de l'humour  ? Il me semblait que comme pour les transfinis ds qu'on a deux niveaux, on en a une infinit


Parce qu'on est des informaticiens et qu'on fonctionne comme nos ordinateurs, sur deux niveaux (0 et 1) ......

Ou peut tre parce qu'on est des mtalleux, pas forcment trs subtil sur la manipulation de la langue, mais beaucoup plus sur la tenue de la tartine de houblon ! ! !

En tout, cas, c'tait trs sympa

----------


## Garulfo

> Parce qu'on est des informaticiens et qu'on fonctionne comme nos ordinateurs, sur deux niveaux (0 et 1) ......[...]


LOL  ::mouarf::

----------


## pi-2r

> J'aime pas le gros bruit qui tche.


idem, pour ma part a ne sert  rien, juste  cass les oreilles de son voisin

----------


## Poggo

Sujet trs intressant.

Perso j'tais "fan" de ce genre de Musique quand j'avais entre 15 et 17 ans.
Mais je suis vite passer aux musiques qui passent gnralement dans les plus grandes boites (belges de prfrence), du bon son electro/house pas trop commercial.

Les groupes comme Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal Corpse ou dans un style plus mlodique : Nightwish, Fairyland, Apocalyptica ont bercs mes folles soires d'ados...

Dsormais, il est plus rare que l'on passe du bon vieux Trash Mtal lors de soires entre collgues, que de mettre la radio.

Par contre, rien de tel pour se dtendre qu'un bon CD de mtal, mais  petites doses dsormais, l'overdose de gros son ne m'a pas loupe...


Si vous avez des nouveaux groupes  faire connaitre du style de Nightwish par exemple, n'hsitez pas a me rappellera de bons souvenirs

----------


## zodd

Throwdown.. quelqu'un connait?  :;):

----------


## getz85

Le nouveau clip d'Origin :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIMW0aHN0ks

Ultra Brutal, Ultra Technique  ::love:: 

Et smoove, on sent bien le type qui n'a pas pris la peine de s'intresser au style...quand j'entends "a  sert  rien, juste casser les oreilles du voisin" ya franchement des claques qui se perdent... ::boulet::

----------


## Invit

> Ultra Technique


Arg, l'argument numro 1 pour me faire fuire...  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> idem, pour ma part a ne sert  rien, juste  cass les oreilles de son voisin


Faut vraiment tre crtin pour crire une connerie aussi intolrante que a, vraiment !

Et on dit que les informaticiens sont ouvert d'esprit ? Voici la preuve que c'est une rgle : smoove est l'excetion qui la confirme.

@poggo : essaye Machina Deux Ex
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=4b5S08rCDec ce n'est qu'un trailer, mais a te donnera un aperu. C'est un jeune groupe franais, assez prometteur, je pense.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Il a raison, le mtal, a sent de dans la bouche ! Na !

Par contre le dernier Dry Kill Logic, il fait bobo  sa maman quand mme !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

> Par contre le dernier Dry Kill Logic, il fait bobo  sa maman quand mme !


tiens, y'en a un nouveau ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tiens, y'en a un nouveau ?


Ben en fait, je dcouvre "Of vengeance and violence" depuis peu donc pour moi c'est le nouveau  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> Il a raison, le mtal, a sent de dans la bouche ! Na !


a serait pas mal d'arrter la provoc faon maternelle infrieure. Et surtout ce ct intolrant, avec l'poque que l'on vit, a ferait bien plaisir, mme si, pour certains, c'est de l'humour.
N'oublions pas la superbe phrase de Pierre DEPROGES : on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec n'importe qui.
Et n'oublions pas non plus que pour certains, et moi en particulier, le Mtal est une quasi religion et une valeur profonde.

Je croix que mon esprit d'ouverture est au maximum, la suite ...............




> Par contre le dernier Dry Kill Logic, il fait bobo  sa maman quand mme !


Je viens d'couter deux morceaux sur Youtube et je trouve que c'est trop Fusion pour moi. Le ligne de rythmique est bien balance et le riffs sont un peu profonds, mais l'arrive de la voix et le rythme pur des morceaux est vraiment trop proche de la Fusion pour pour me plaire.

----------


## r0d

Que pensez-vous du classement qu'ils ont fait sur cette page:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portail:Metal

Pour ma part, il y a quelques choix sur lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord. Par exemple, ce qu'ils appellent "Groove Metal", pour moi c'est du Power Metal. Et je n'aurais pas mis Fear Factory dedans, mais plutt dans Metal Indus.

Mais je trouve l'intiative intressante, c'est pour a que je vous en parle  ::):

----------


## zooffy

L'initiative est trs bonne.

En terme d'erreur sur le classement, oui, il y a un paquet d'erreur : la simple prsence de Guns dans une liste de mtal est une insulte, Motoheard fait tout sauf du Speed, Napalm Death ne fait pas du Grind, bref, la moiti de la liste est  mettre aux orties.
Mais je crois que c'est le fonctionnement de wiki, si t'es pas d'accord tu donne ton avis un "conseil des sages" valide ou pas.

Maintenant, l'exercice est plutt complexe. wikimetal a essay aussi, mais sans beaucoup plus de succs.

Reprenons ton exemple : Fear Factory  ct de Sepultura, a va. Mais avec l'tiquette Groove Metal, ben a craint, d'autant que le Groove Metal et le Glam Mtal, c'est la mme chose et donc toute leur srie Groove, n'a rien  voir.

Mais toi, tu dis le mettre dans le Power Mtal, sauf que le Power, c'est pas a du tout.

Vois tu l'tendue du problme. L'exercice de classement des styles, je m'y colle depuis trois ans chez les Acteurs de l'Ombre, donc c'est te dire si je prends conscience de la complexit de la matire.
Pour avoir une ide, plutt humoristique, mais srieuse tout de mme, je t'invite  tapper "mtal, chevalier, princesse, dragon" dans GOOGLE. L tu pourras prendre la mesure de la chose et en grattant un peu le vernis de l'humour tu verras une dfinition pas trop mauvaise des styles de mtal.

Enfin, pour Wiki, il leur manque la moiti des styles xistant et ils ont mis en style des termes qui sont habituellement des adjectifs.
Par exemple : Metal symphonique. Perdu ! il y a du Heavy Symphonic, du Power Symphonique, du Dark (grand absent) Symphonic, .... Mme du Death Symphonic, dont Scars of Chaos (groupe nantais) trs, trs bons.

Voil, voil, si tu veux la discut, ce sujet me tiens trs  coeur et je suis intarrisable.

----------


## r0d

Vi j'aime bien discuter de a moi aussi. C'est ma faon a moi de confirmer la signature de nuke_y:


> Il vaut mieux monopoliser son intelligence sur des btises que sa btise sur des choses intelligentes.


  ::aie:: 

Alors toi tu mettrais Sepultura et FF dans le mme panier? Attention l, nous parlons bien de Sepultura; Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy et autres c'est diffrent. Mais pour moi, Sepultura et FF a n'a rien a voir. Sepultura c'est du gros Metal, avec des inspirations sur des rythmiques d'amrique du Sud voire d'Afrique de l'Ouest (c'esr pour a que certains disent que c'est du Metal Ethnique ou un truc comme a), alors que FF c'est trs proche de l'Industriel, avec des samples, des synths, une vois chante de temps en temps, une batterie "trigge"... moi FF je le mettrais dans Indus Death.

Et donc, pour toi c'est quoi le Power Metal? Tu mettrais o Pantera et Sepultura? Et le Speed Metal, moi j'aurais mis Slayer. Qu'en dis-tu?

Et Slipknot? Une fois je l'ai vu class dans Neo Death (je sais plus o; dans un magasin de disques sans doute) et je trouvais a assez pertinent. Qu'en penses-tu?

edit: quant au dlire sur le metalleux, la princesse et le dragon, je crois que tout le monde ici le connais bien  ::mrgreen::   on avait pas mal dlir l-dessus  une poque d'ailleurs, mais je ne retrouve pas la discussion  ::cry::

----------


## zooffy

> Alors toi tu mettrais Sepultura et FF dans le mme panier? Attention l, nous parlons bien de Sepultura; Soulfly, Cavalera Conspiracy et autres c'est diffrent. Mais pour moi, Sepultura et FF a n'a rien a voir. Sepultura c'est du gros Metal, avec des inspirations sur des rythmiques d'amrique du Sud voire d'Afrique de l'Ouest (c'esr pour a que certains disent que c'est du Metal Ethnique ou un truc comme a), alors que FF c'est trs proche de l'Industriel, avec des samples, des synths, une vois chante de temps en temps, une batterie "trigge"... moi FF je le mettrais dans Indus Death.


Oui, je dois reconnaitre que FF  un ct indus. Mais, basiquement, a reste dans la mme veine que Sepultura (en oubliant SoulFLy et CC, qui sont d'autres groupes, mme si certains membres sont en commun).
Sepultura est fondateur, dans les annes 80, du mouvement Trash (je dois oublie le H quelque part, mais je sais plus o). FF est assez Trash avec une touche d'indus, mais pas Death du tout. 

En terme de style il faut trouver le juste milieu entre la prcision et l'ambiguit, c'est l toute la complexit de la matire. Donc il faut tablir des styles fondateurs (Death, Black, Dark, Heavy, Power, ...) leur attribuer des adjectif (Symphonic, Melodic, Indus, ...) et parfois faire un merge de deux style pour dfinir plus finement.

Donc, ta diffrenciation entre Sepultura et FF est juste, mais pas au point de les mettre dans deux styles diffrents, la colonne vertbrale de leur musique respective tant suffisement proche pour y trouver une place au sein du mme style.




> Et donc, pour toi c'est quoi le Power Metal? Tu mettrais o Pantera et Sepultura? Et le Speed Metal, moi j'aurais mis Slayer. Qu'en dis-tu?


Ben jsutement le chevalier explique parfaitement le Power : solo de 26 minute, venant du foin fond de l'unviers. C'est a l'archtype du Power. En fait, c'est surotut un abus de langage que de croire que le Power est un mtal "puissant".

Sepultura et Pantera : Trash, voir Grind pour Pantera au fil du temps.

Slayer c'est du Heavy, qui tourne au Speed. Vu les perf du gratteux, wouarf. Mais l aussi, on va toucher un autre problme dans la problmatique global des style : les groupes voluent.
Prenons un tout autre exemple : RAMMSTEIN. Entre le premier et le dernier album, il y a une vie entire. Les deux albums n'ont rien  voir entre eux. Mme entre Mutter et Reise, Reise, il y a dj un monde.

Du coup, Slayer pareil : ils ont commenc dans le Heavy et ont tourn au Speed, mme s'il garde des morceaux trs heavy dans leur production actuelle. La diffrence entre les deux styles n'est qu'une question de rythme.




> Et Slipknot? Une fois je l'ai vu class dans Neo Death (je sais plus o; dans un magasin de disques sans doute) et je trouvais a assez pertinent. Qu'en penses-tu?


Slipknot, je connais pas trs bien. J'ai un peu de mal avec les groupes de cette mouvance.




> edit: quant au dlire sur le metalleux, la princesse et le dragon, je crois que tout le monde ici le connais bien   on avait pas mal dlir l-dessus  une poque d'ailleurs, mais je ne retrouve pas la discussion


D'abords tout le monde, non, je ne suis pas sur. Vu l'intolrance de certains, je pense qu'ils ne sont pas pos ce genre de question. 
Mais ce que j'aime beaucoup dans cette suite de description de style trs humoristique, c'est justement de pouvoir dcouvrir l'esprit de la musique avec d'autres termes que musicaux. a prsente bien chaque style avec une image bien visible. Et n'oublions pas le concept marketing : une image vaut mille mots.

Aprs, il ne faut pas oubli non plus que chacun, nous avons une sensibilit diffrentes, un parcours diffrent. 
Dernirement j'ai discuter avec des ados mtalleux,  peine plus vieux que mon fils (15-18) et le discours  t trs diffrents de celui que j'ai pu tenir au HellFest avec des gars de ma gnration (38 ans). La sensibilit des jeunes part (globalement) vers de son plutt synthtique, des rythmes lourds (d'o l'mergeance du Doom), alors que les anciens (mais pas tnat que a ! ! ) recherche soit une voix, soit des riffs profonds, puissants.
Et mme l, je sens que je suis rducteurs, c'est tellement vaste.

Mais bon, une bonne dfinition technique de style fondateur ne pourrait pas faire de mal.

----------


## getz85

Pfff du groove mtal....
Et voir Dying Fetus dans Grindcore aussi  :8O: 
Et ils y a Ultra Vomit et Gronibard, alors qu'il n'y a meme pas Nasum par exemple...
Et Napalm Death ne fait pas du Grindcore....Heu ils font quoi alors??C'est un des fondateurs de ce style!

Sinon je m'amuse bien avec ce site :

http://fr.massivemusicquiz.com/

Y'a une catgorie Hard/Mtal, c'est un bon passe temps  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

2 questions : 

avant-garde metal c'est quoi ?  ::oops:: 

et SlipKnot  ct de Linkin Park, vous tes OK ?

----------


## zooffy

> 2 questions : 
> 
> avant-garde metal c'est quoi ?


Aucune ide. Je pense que cela s'apparente au Experimental Metal, qui est le fourtout de tous les gars qui tente des choses, plus ou moins heureuses selon les cas.




> et SlipKnot  ct de Linkin Park, vous tes OK ?


Perso, oui, entirement d'accord, amis avec les mmes rserves qu'exprim plus haut au sujet de FF et Sepultura

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon alors l je suis du, si on peux mme plus dire de connerie en parlant de mtal, qu'est ce qu'on va dire ? Et c'est pas le crateur de ce topic (aka mon meilleur ami au passage) qui me contredirai... Ceux qui me connaissent un minimum (comme desc... heu dead poupoule) savent que je ne suis pas qu'un gros terroriste, je suis aussi celui qui l'as explos dans la fosse sur The ARRS. Au fait, historie de me la pter, c'est moi qu'est mis le truc avec la princesse et les mtalleux, na !  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, histoire de parler srieusement, je suis contre les classement musicaux parce qu'avec ce genre de masturbation intelectuelle, je suis pass  cot de pas mal de bon groupe parce que j'avais peur des etiquettes (genre "oh non, hatebreed, c'est metalcore/hardcore/chaipakoicore, je vais pas aimer, j'coute que du tripod, moi" et voila 5 ans de retard). Je dit pas qu'il faut pas un minimum ranger les genres mais de l  faire 10 000 sous-groupes parce que le chanteur y rote  un moment dans le morceau, c'est lourd...

Bon voila, j'rrte de faire mon grincheux...  ::mouarf:: 

Et quand je pense que je rate Didier SUPER parce que je bosse...

----------


## Aitone

> je suis aussi celui qui l'as explos dans la fosse sur The ARRS.


le jour o je t'ai explos sur "My mind is a pussy" ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> le jour o je t'ai explos sur "My mind is a pussy" ?


Olivia riuz powaaa !!!!  ::bebe::  ::lefou::

----------


## r0d

> Perso, oui, entirement d'accord, amis avec les mmes rserves qu'exprim plus haut au sujet de FF et Sepultura


Naaan... slipknot et linking park... tu rigoles je suppose ^^
pour moi il y a la mme distance entre slipknot et linking park qu'entre guns'n roses et the arrs ^^

----------


## zooffy

> Par contre, histoire de parler srieusement, je suis contre les classement musicaux parce qu'avec ce genre de masturbation intelectuelle, je suis pass  cot de pas mal de bon groupe parce que j'avais peur des etiquettes (genre "oh non, hatebreed, c'est metalcore/hardcore/chaipakoicore, je vais pas aimer, j'coute que du tripod, moi" et voila 5 ans de retard). Je dit pas qu'il faut pas un minimum ranger les genres mais de l  faire 10 000 sous-groupes parce que le chanteur y rote  un moment dans le morceau, c'est lourd...


Tu mets le doigt sur le truc que j'explique depuis des annes et quelques heures dans ce topic.

Par contre, dire que tu loupe des groupes juste pour leur tiquette, c'est la faute des styles : c'est une question d'ouverture d'esprit.

Exemple qui va aller trs, trs, trs loin : BURZUM, tu connais ?
Si je te dis que c'est du Black Metal, clairement affich (par leur soin et c'est pas des conneries) National Socialist. Est ce que tu vas aller sur Youtube et couter deux ou trois morceaux pour te faire ton opinion ou tu vas gentillement tourner les talons parce que tu n'aime pas le Black Metal ? (je passe sur le reste)

Et bien moi j'ai fait la dmarche, j'ai pris mon youtube, j'ai cliqu et j'ai cout : bilan j'aime pas. Mais ce n'est la voix du chanteur et le battage du batteur qui me drange, rien d'autre. (je passe encore sur le reste)

Le principe, surtout en matire musicale et d'autant plus avec une musique aussi volue et aussi riche que le mtal : toujours mettre  la poubelle ses prjugs, mme les plus anodins.

Autre exemple, moins percutant. Au dernier HellFest, deux potes fan de gros Black qui tche, mme que Vanish il peux aller se rahbiller, m'ont dit : "viens avec nous on va voir Rotten Christ, a bourinne  fond".
Encore une fois, moi, quand a bourrine, j'ai du mal. Mais j'y suis all. Et bien, trs bonne ide que voil. Rotten Christ, soit ils ont chang de style, soit y a deux groupes qui s'appelle comme a car mes deux potes sont repartis aprs deux morceaux et moi j'ai pris un pied terrible avec des phrass de guitare de l'autre bout de l'univers et un chant fabuleux (alors que j'aime pas a  la base). Du coup, ouverture d'esprit rime avec dcouverte et "prise-de-pied-monstrueux-sur-super-groupe-qu'on-connait-pas-encore".

Vois tu ce que je veux dire.

----------


## zooffy

> Naaan... slipknot et linking park... tu rigoles je suppose ^^
> pour moi il y a la mme distance entre slipknot et linking park qu'entre guns'n roses et the arrs ^^


Oui, euh, pardon, toutes mes excuses, je crois que j'ai confondu avec un autre groupe, mais je vois pas trop lequel.
Mais comme j'ai dit, la nouvelle, vague, je maitrise pas, du tout.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Vois tu ce que je veux dire.


Trs bien.

Bon je suis ni nationaliste, ni socialiste, ni national-socialiste mais j'ai t ecout burzum sur youtube (war et jesus's dod) et c'est coutable mine de rien... C'est pas gnial mais j'ai pas detest ! C'est black quand mme, hein...

Le truc c'est qu'aujourd'hui je suis beaucoup plus prpar  couter n'importe quel genre car aprs du Nostromo, on a peur de rien (sauf quand ils mlangent synthtiseur et guitare lectrique).

Ce que je reproche, c'est c'est obstination  vouloir se demarquer des autres groupes pour montrer qu'on est un groupe unique en son genre et que ses cerises, elles sont meilleures que chez le vendeur d'en face (correlation avec les marchs du samedi matin). Moi a me perturbe... et c'est pas bien...

Mais bon c'est QUE mon avis, hein ! Et puis bon a n'empche pas que le mtal c'est une musique de grosses tapettes !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## granquet

> Ce que je reproche, c'est c'est obstination  vouloir se demarquer des autres groupes pour montrer qu'on est un groupe unique en son genre et que ses cerises, elles sont meilleures que chez le vendeur d'en face (correlation avec les marchs du samedi matin). Moi a me perturbe... et c'est pas bien...


rassure moi, tu parle plus de burzum l?  ::aie:: 

j'aime pas vraiment burzum, mais faut savoir unpeu de quoi on parle ... nomhomerdalors !  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> rassure moi, tu parle plus de burzum l? 
> 
> j'aime pas vraiment burzum, mais faut savoir unpeu de quoi on parle ... nomhomerdalors !


Non, non, je te rassure !  ::aie:: 

Et sinon, je dcouvre (sur le tard) Gronibard, groupe de tar du genre de Ultra vomit (que je connais mieux dj). C'est festif et c'est bon.  ::king::

----------


## r0d

Sinon, que pensez-vous de Coal Chamber, et du nouveau* groupe du chanteur: DevilDriver  ::question:: 

* pas tant nouveau que a, mais c'est faon de dire "le groupe d'aprs"  ::oops::

----------


## zooffy

Ben comme a, en coutant vite fait, a me parait pas mal, avec une prfrence pour DevilDriver.

----------


## joefou

> Sinon, que pensez-vous de Coal Chamber, et du nouveau* groupe du chanteur: DevilDriver 
> 
> * pas tant nouveau que a, mais c'est faon de dire "le groupe d'aprs"


Pour Coal Chamber c'est effectivement sympa, pour Devildriver (que j'ai dcouvert rcemment) c'est trs bon  mon got. Une virulence bien prsente, a envoi grave comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## granquet

allez, un peu de promo pour oil carter
un groupe marseillais de heavy qui dchire  ::yaisse2:: 

www.myspace.com/oilcarter

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Sinon, que pensez-vous de Coal Chamber, et du nouveau* groupe du chanteur: DevilDriver 
> 
> * pas tant nouveau que a, mais c'est faon de dire "le groupe d'aprs"


Que penser de DevilDriver ? Heuuu... Je prfre couter Sherifa luna ! C'ets plus mieux...




> Pour Coal Chamber c'est effectivement sympa, pour Devildriver (que j'ai dcouvert rcemment) c'est trs bon  mon got. Une virulence bien prsente, a envoi grave comme dirait l'autre.


Tu sais ce qui te dit l'autre ?




> Ben comme a, en coutant vite fait, a me parait pas mal, avec une prfrence pour DevilDriver.


Coal chamber c'est de la bombe ! Rien que le morceau Loco me rend hysterique (et pourtant "dark days" est de loin leur meilleur album). Ce qu'il manque  CC c'est un gros son qui tue... DevilDriver c'est Coal Chamber avec un gros son qui tue !

Donc c'est good !  ::king::

----------


## Blo0d4x3

Juste pour vous dire que j'aime bien ce post, je dcouvre plein de nouveaux groupes sympa grce a vous.

Vive le gros son qui tache :-D.

----------


## Deadpool

> 2 questions : 
> 
> avant-garde metal c'est quoi ?


Avant Garde Metal, comme l'a si justement dit zooffy, c'est des trucs exprimentaux barrs  la limite mme de l'coutable.  ::mouarf:: 

Dans ce style, tu peux par exemple t'intresser  Fantmas, groupe o officient le grand Mike Patton, Buzz Osborne des Melvins ainsi que Dave Lombardo de Slayer.  :;):

----------


## r0d

Et Atari Teenage Riot, vous mettez a o?
Et Suicide Commando, Velvet Acid Christ et Wumpscut?


edit: waaaah, ya plein de nouveaux morceaux de Suicide Commando sur deezer!!!! Trodlabalouzemonpot!!!!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rizzen

Bonjour, je viens apporter ma petite contribution

Je suis fan depuis un moment maintenant mais je suis plus orient power / speep mlodique. D'ailleurs je suis guitariste rythmique d'un groupe de power. 

Mes groupes prfr sont et j'en oublis
Rhapsody
Gammar ray
Stratovarius
Morifade
Sonata arctica
Axxis
Dream theater
Epica
Manigance
Et bien d'autre...

----------


## MaliciaR

Au fait, j'ai trouv deux trucs marrants au cours de cette discussion : l'un c'est qu'il y a des gens qui connaissent Burzum  :8O:  (je pensais tre la seule  me souvenir de ce groupe, en mal, mais bon...) et l'autre c'est que personne n'a mentionn Obituary  ::mrgreen::  C'tait du bon death, a...

----------


## getz85

lol t'es fou toi tout le monde connait Burzum!  ::lol:: 

Et obituary c'est pas mon truc perso, c'est d'un mou et d'un rptitif je trouve....Trop old-school pour moi ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Au fait, j'ai trouv deux trucs marrants au cours de cette discussion : l'un c'est qu'il y a des gens qui connaissent Burzum  (je pensais tre la seule  me souvenir de ce groupe, en mal, mais bon...) et l'autre c'est que personne n'a mentionn Obituary  C'tait du bon death, a...


"on" ne se souviens pas de burzum seulement pour ses albums, mais aussi pour sa trace dans le Black Metal et ce qu'ils ont construit/dtruit.
et Obituary ... bah disons qu'on vas viter les "lieux communs" ...  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

> "on" ne se souviens pas de burzum seulement pour ses albums, mais aussi pour sa trace dans le Black Metal et ce qu'ils ont construit/dtruit.


Tu as raison  :;):  J'ai parl trop vite...





> et Obituary ... bah disons qu'on vas viter les "lieux communs" ...


Bouhouhou qu'y est mchant : c'est le premier groupe de mtal que j'ai entendu  13 ans il y a longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

Ah, Burzum reste quand mme un des groupes de black que je prfre. Simpliste, primitif, mais quelle ambiance ! Filosofem est pour moi un des albums les plus aboutis et reprsentatifs du style (du moins, du style tel que je l'aime : p)




> Et Atari Teenage Riot, vous mettez a o?
> Et Suicide Commando, Velvet Acid Christ et Wumpscut?


ATR, on classe a dans le "Digital Hardcore" en gnral. Si tu aimes bien, jette une oreille  Ambassador 21 (un groupe du Belarus).
Pour les 3 autres, on met a dans le fourre-tout de l'Electro-Goth/Dark Electro (que j'aime beaucoup, mais qui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec le sujet  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Bakura

Pour ceux que a intresseraient, j'ai entendu hier un groupe espagnol qui fait une sorte de death mlodique, et il s'avre qu'en allant sur le site du groupe, ils offrent en tlchargement gratuit la totalit de leur album : http://www.dawnoftears.com/descarga.html

----------


## zooffy

ET ben, moi qui suis fondamentalement contre tout ce qui vient d'Espagne, je dois bien dire que l, c'est du bon.

Niveau style, je trouve que la voix tourne plus vers le Black que le Death, mais a reste trs corect.
Egalement, la voix fminie apporte un touche Dark, trs apprciable. Et le grateux, il a le niveau pour tourner dans un groupe de Power, vu les solos de folie qu'il sort.

En un mot : Merci Bakura !

----------


## r0d

+1
je viens de le tlchoper, j'adore!!!
En plus ils passent en concert  ct de chez moi le 10 octobre. Avec Dimmu!!! Mais... je serai en congs  l'autre bout de l'Europe  ::cry:: 

 ::ouin::

----------


## Bakura

Hh merci ^^. C'est vrai que j'ai t surpris quand j'ai vu que a venait d'Espagne, le pays qui cumule certainement le plus de merdes musicales (j'ai de la famille l-bas, et j'y suis retourn une nouvelle fois cette anne, et je confirme  ::king::  )

----------


## r0d

Bon c'est pas un peu fini de cracher sur les groupes espagnols l!!!!  ::aie::  
Nan, en Espagne ya des bons trucs... mais pas dans le mtal  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Ben oui, ya a en Espagne : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=LwXZbMVyXP8  ::D: 

Srieusement, c'est vachement vieillot l'Espagne de ce ct l, tout du moins la musique grand public, c'est encore pire qu'en France et encore plus ringard :/.

----------


## zooffy

> Bon c'est pas un peu fini de cracher sur les groupes espagnols l!!!!  
> Nan, en Espagne ya des bons trucs... mais pas dans le mtal


Perso, c'est pas sur les groupes que je crache, mais sur l'Espagne tout court.
Un pays "moderne" qui soutien une saloperie telle que la corrida ne peut pas tre un bon pays.
Maintenant, c'est ma conviction, parfois je me trompe. Mais sur ce coup, je sias juste que le jour o je croise une tarlouse en collant serr, il a intrt avoir des bonnes bandrilles parce qu'il va passer un sale quart d'heure, fois de Viking.

----------


## Deadpool

> Perso, c'est pas sur les groupes que je crache, mais sur l'Espagne tout court.
> Un pays "moderne" qui soutien une saloperie telle que la corrida ne peut pas tre un bon pays.
> Maintenant, c'est ma conviction, parfois je me trompe. Mais sur ce coup, je sias juste que le jour o je croise une tarlouse en collant serr, il a intrt avoir des bonnes bandrilles parce qu'il va passer un sale quart d'heure, fois de Viking.


C'est sur que des corridas y'en a pas en France, c'est bien connu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Bah et puis de toutes faons, chaque peuple a ses dfauts. On ne peut pas har un pays entier sur un critre. Je veux dire que pas tous les espagnols aiment la corrida, loin de l. Trs loin de l. Le truc c'est que le thme de la corrida en Espagne c'est un passe-temps apprci par la classe dominante (les vieux influents - les notables quoi - et les riches, pour schmatiser  la trononneuse). Mais je crois que la majorit des espagnols condamnent a. En tout cas chez les jeunes (enfin, disons les moins de 30 ans), l'immense majorit est contre la corrida et il y a un mouvement anti-corrida trs fort. Ils ont par exemple russi  interdire les mineurs de torer. Alors du coup, devinez o ils vont les mineurs? Ben en France, o ce n'est pas (encore) interdit - mme si a ne devrait pas tarder je pense car il y a une interdiction cette t  Nimes qui a fait pas mal de bruit.

----------


## zooffy

> C'est sur que des corridas y'en a pas en France, c'est bien connu.


En France peut tre, mon cher, mais m'en fout, moi je vis en Bretagne, donc ce qu'il se passe  l'tranger .......

Sinon, rOd, oui, je sais tout ce que tu dis, mais je trouve que les anti corridas sont un poil timor, ils pourraient faire beaucoup mieux.
Par contre, je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord sur les jeunes (au passage merci de les mettre  moins de 30 ans, j'en prends un coup....  :;):  sur les derniers reportage que j'ai vu, il y avait pas mal de jeune dans le public. Mais bon, aprs c'est la tloche, alors que croire ? ? ?

----------


## Bakura

Ah bah oui, presque la quarantaine... a commence  faire vieux l  ::lol:: .

----------


## zooffy

> Ah bah oui, presque la quarantaine... a commence  faire vieux l .


hey, you, mothers fucker, rha wararahawwaararjrjraarrrraaaargrggrgrgrgrgrr (langage murloc, difficilement traductible sans l'aide de Georges "CORPSE GRINDER" FISHER) ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

Bientt la cinquantaine :sweat:.  ::aie::

----------


## nostroyo

Bon allez je complte un peu avec ce que j'coute en ce moment

*Horse the band* (nintendocore) en particulier l'album mechanical hand
*Genghis tron* un peu dans le mme genre

*the locust* (trs free mtal)
*Behold the arctopus* (bien dstructur)
*blotted science* (pareil en un peu moins)

Voila dans l'ensemble a reste trs dstructur et technique car j'adore a!!!

----------


## Bakura

Quelqu'un connaitrait le groupe (ou la personne) qui fait la chanson qui commence  5 minutes 28. Le gars indique Dreams - Dissolution, mais aucune trace sur le net ni de ce groupe "Dreams" ni de cette chanson Dissolution. Je lui ait envoy un message mais il rpond pas. D'ailleurs je ne trouve quasiment aucune des chansons prsents dans cette "compilation". Mais en tout cas je voudrais vriament "Dreams - Dissolution", si quelqu'un l'a dj entendu, merci de me le dire ^^ http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=i6a-sMAlAU8

----------


## zooffy

Heu, Bakura, tout va bien ?
Tu n'as pas de soucis ? Si tu veux on peut en parler......
Parce que l, une compil de Depressive Black, t'y vas fort quand mme

Bon, plus srieusement (parce que c'est pas bien de se moquer de Blackeux qui ont des problmes dans leur vie.... le monde n'est encore prt  tre TRVE) je vais me rencadre auprs de pote blackeux sur mon webzinne, peut tre qu'il connaissent.

Enfin, si veux du style trs, trs comme a je te conseille Forgotten Tombs, c'est pas du Black mais rien que pour le nom du style qu'ils mettent  l'arrire de leur a vaut le coup : Depressive and Manipulating Dark Metal !

----------


## Bakura

> Heu, Bakura, tout va bien ?
> Tu n'as pas de soucis ? Si tu veux on peut en parler......
> Parce que l, une compil de Depressive Black, t'y vas fort quand mme


Hum, c'est vrai qu'entre la reprise lundi prochain et le fait de trop regretter de pas avoir tent ma chance avec une superbe fille en vacances, mais quand mme, je suis trs loin d'tre dpressif  ::aie::  !

Tout simplement j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance qui se dgage (j'ai cout quelques unes de Forgotten Tombs, j'aime bien aussi). En tout cas je prfre largement ce type au black pur et dur, c'est ce ct dpressif que tu ressens dans la voix et dans les mlodies qui me plat ! (j'avais dj mis le lien sur ce forum mais www.myspace.com/secretlyinpain, j'adore "Departure", cette ambiance morbide qui s'en dgage, ces cris de la mort qui t'hrissent les poils...)

Merci de demander  tes potes, s'ils connaissent merci de me le dire  ::): . (et au passage celle qui commence  2 minutes 16 de la mme compil, la voix est marrante) !

EDIT : une autre sympa, trouv sur la page du gars qui a cr cette compilation (par contre lui il a l'air un peu dprim  en juger toutes les compilations qu'il fait :d) : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=K4t27KXtc1M

----------


## zooffy

Ce soir,  la maison j'irai faire un tour sur ton dernier lien.

Sinon, sur ce blog il y a pas mal de chose et un pote m'a dit avoir vu le gars  lunette (qui est dans la vido) dans le blog : http://depressive-black-metal.blogspot.com/

Et en plus, vu l'ambiance du blog, tu devrais trouver d'autres bonheurs.

Rha, lala, les filles. Et oui, on regrette toujours de pas avoir tent sa chance, j'en sais quelque chose.

----------


## Bakura

Merci pour le blog ^^ (il est... un peu noir  ::|: )




> Rha, lala, les filles. Et oui, on regrette toujours de pas avoir tent sa chance, j'en sais quelque chose.


A qui le dis-tu... On est geek ou on ne l'est pas ^^.

EDIT : j'ai fais une recherche avec Dreams et Dissolution, mais j'ai rien trouv. Il y avait un album avec une chanson nomme Dissolution que j'ai pris, mais a n'a rien  voir (et c'est encore plus flippant  ::|: , par contre ce sont des magnifiques musiques d'ambiance, tu mets a dans un survival-horror et c'est la flippe assure !)

----------


## Bakura

Aprs quelques recherches, il semblerait d'aprs les commentaires de YouTube qu'il s'agisse d'un side project qui n'a sorti que deux chansons d'un gars qui s'appelle Nachtzeit, un sudois, qui fait parti d'Hypothermia, mais impossibme d'en savoir plus pour l'instant sur ce side-project...

----------


## zooffy

C'est fort possible. Mes copains blackeux du webzine m'ont dit que ce sous style tait surtout compos de "self made band", donc tes infos sont cohrentes avec ce qu'ils m'ont dit.

Maintenant, chasse un peu, tu finiras bien par dbusquer le gibier. Avec ces infos l, va trainer sur les forums de Mtal, veux tu des adresses ?

----------


## Bakura

Je veux bien ventuellement si tu as des forums assez "cibl" sur ce sous-style du mtal... Mais j'ai encore cherch hier sur les sites "encyclopdiques" du mtal, et je trouve pas grand chose, mme en tapant son nom de scne + le nom de ce groupe (c'est galement ce gars qui a fait la chanson qui commence  7 minutes 44 de la compil visiblement)... Et puis le gars qui a fait la compile ne rpondant pas aux messages privs c'est pas facile...




> Mes copains blackeux du webzine m'ont dit que ce sous style tait surtout compos de "self made band"


Exactement, c'est quasi-que des des self made band comme tu dis... Ca facilite encore moins les choses dans le sens ou ils sortent quasiment rien  part deux trois chansons avant d'arrter, donc c'est rpertori nul part...

----------


## zooffy

a va pas tre simple mais : 

 vaincre sans pril on triomphe sans gloire. Ta qute, noble chevalier de la Blackeuserie, sera de trouver ce mnestrel et lui conter ton adoration. Le TRVE tu trouveras au bout de ce chemin long et parsem d'embuche. Le sage GOOGLE EVIL tu devras consulter pour avancer. Mais les forces du mal catholique tu rencontreras et tu devras vaincre. Et enfin, au bout de long priple, le mnestrel te rcompensera de son doux son mlodieux qu'il distillera pour tes esgourdes bahies



hum, hum, hum.............. revenons  nos moutons.
Bon, les fourms, j'en connias pas de spcialis, je n'ai que les grands noms du Mtal, amis je pense que tu pourra trouv de l'aide par l bas.
D'abords il y a Spirit of Metal (http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/forum/). Mme si j'ai quitt ce forum car une gourdasse trop souvent bourre m'a pos un lapin et n'assume rien, cela reste une trs bon forum et je sais que la communaut Blackeuse est importante l bas.

Ensuite tu as Eclipse (http://www.ecclipse.net/) trs trs riche et trs frquent.

Il y a http://www.extreme-metal.com/forum/ que je connais seulement de rputation.

Il y a http://www.metalnordique.fr/forum/index.php qui me parait pas mal pour le Black, mais pareil, je connais pas.

Avec tout a, si tu trouve pas d'aide, ben c'est que y a des gens qui t'aiment pas, du coup, tu peux continuer ton chemin vers la dpression......

Que le TRVE soit avec toi.

----------


## Bakura

Trs joli message, surtout l'introduction  ::D: .

Merci pour les liens, je vais dj essayer sur un forum de black.




> Mme si j'ai quitt ce forum car une gourdasse trop souvent bourre m'a pos un lapin et n'assume rien


Waw, tu dragues sur un forum de black mtal, la classe  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

> Mme si j'ai quitt ce forum car une gourdasse trop souvent bourre m'a pos un lapin et n'assume rien


Tient bha je crois que je vais finalement poster un peu la bas  ::aie:: 

Sinon, je suis sur extreme mtal, et c'est assez sympa, c'est un bon forum.

Sinon,  moins que tu ne connaisse dj, jette un il (plutt une oreille) sur sombres forets qui est plutt pas mal. Sinon, il y a gris aussi, mais je crois qu'on en a dj parl ici.

----------


## getz85

ya aussi le forum de http://www.vs-webzine.com/new.php et plus orient extreme mais moins frquent : http://www.thrashocore.com/

----------


## r0d

> Mme si j'ai quitt ce forum car une gourdasse trop souvent bourre m'a pos un lapin et n'assume rien


Tu es sr que c'tait une fille?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Tient bha je crois que je vais finalement poster un peu la bas 
> 
> Sinon, je suis sur extreme mtal, et c'est assez sympa, c'est un bon forum.
> 
> Sinon,  moins que tu ne connaisse dj, jette un il (plutt une oreille) sur sombres forets qui est plutt pas mal. Sinon, il y a gris aussi, mais je crois qu'on en a dj parl ici.


Dj cout sombres forts  :;): .

----------


## zooffy

> Tient bha je crois que je vais finalement poster un peu la bas


Pourquoi ? tu aime le lapin ?
Perso, je le prfre avec de la moutarde.




> Tu es sr que c'tait une fille?


Oui, c'est bien une fille, j'ai eu des chos d'autres membres du forum. Donc elle raconte beaucoup de conneries, elle est souvent bourre quand elle crit et elle m'a massacr sans raisons apparentes.
Les modrateurs ne remplissant pas leur office, j'ai dcid de ne plus y aller. Dommage.

Mais bon, faut voir aussi l'tat d'esprit de la fille en question. Elle a ouvert un topic de recherche d'amoureux dans le sous forum que j'avais fabriqu  cet effet et son annonce commenc en ces termes : 
Jeune louve en ge de procrer cherche loup pour peupler la lande Bretonne. 

Et puis elle continuait en expliquant qu'elle voulait qu'il soit bricoleur car elle a une vielle mtairie de 450 M  retapper. Pour info, elle a 32 ans.
Bref, elle veut un insminateur bricoleur qui la fera pas trop chier. C'est nul de voir une femme comme a, parce qu'aprs le jugement globalisant est rapide. Moi, j'ai refus de faire ce jugement et je me suis dit que c'tait une exception et que les femmes n'taient pas toutes comme a, heureusement.

Maintenant, m'en fout, j'ai trouv ma perle rare.

----------


## Bakura

> Jeune louve en ge de procrer cherche loup pour peupler la lande Bretonne.


 ::lol:: . C'est trs potique pourtant  ::):

----------


## zooffy

euh, ben on doit pas avoir les mmes rfrence de posie ! ! !

C'est vrai que a m'avait fait dlirer au dpart, c'est pour a que j'avais crit, mais aprs, ben a se gate, la pote ben elle part vite fait et tu vois rapidement venir le bout du nez d'une nana qui te dit au premier contact MSN qu'elle risque de marquer des conneries car elle en est  la troisime despe et qu'il est 21 H 00 un Vendredi soir.

Bref, mauvais pisode de ma longue chasse au bonheur.

----------


## Bakura

En tout cas zoofy, merci pour ce lien que tu m'avais donn. J'ai pu tlcharger un album d'Hypothermia (notamment celui-ci : http://www.mediafire.com/?bojpmjx09jx )

Je trouve a vraiment trs bon, je suis le seul ?  ::aie::  (bon, par contre les lyrics crits avec leur sang, c'est un peu limite  ::D: )

----------


## zooffy

Bon, ben j'ai cout et, heu, comment dire, heu, ben disons que quand j'avais 15 ans, je m'habillais en noir et je me disais que je passerais pas les trente ans, je me suiciderais avant.

J'coutais des trucs cool, genre Christian Death, Suicidale tendance (les premiers albums...), Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, bref, que des groupes de joyeux lurons qui chantent la joie de vivre, l'allegresse et les oiseaux dans le bois, bref, c'tait les annes 80 et on appellait a du Bat Cave Underground.

Donc l, pour des Blackeux je les trouve bien calme, mais surtout trs, trs dpressif. Musicalement a tiens la route, c'est loin d'tre mauvais, mais bon, trois morceau plus tard j'avais pris une corde et bizarrement je l'ai entortille machinalement et j'ai vu apparaitre une noeud coulant, bien fait quand mme, mais coulant. Du coup, j'ai repos la corde et j'ai attrap la lame de rasoir. Aprs tout, un peu de couleur ne peut pas faire de mal  ::mouarf:: 

Bref, j'en ferais pas mon coute rgulire.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour info, gojira sort son nouvel album et est dispo (entirement) sur leurs myspace  ::lahola::  ::ave::  ::fou::  ::twisted::  ::hola::  ::yaisse1::  ::love::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour info, gojira sort son nouvel album et est dispo (entirement) sur leurs myspace


Justement  ce propos : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d28...s/#post3671702

----------


## getz85

> Pour info, gojira sort son nouvel album et est dispo (entirement) sur leurs myspace


J'ai pas du tout aim cet album...Dj que j'ai eu du mal avec from mars to sirius (alors que j'avais ador the link), mais la rien de transcendant, des voix moyennes par moment catastrophiques (a sight to behold, adoration of none), pas assez d'acclrations de tempo...Reste quelques ambiances assez sympathiques.

Bref, demain je vais voir ultra vomit en concert  ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::aie::  ::lol::  ::mouarf::  ::king::

----------


## zodd

dcouvert rcemment :

Throwdown.. dans la pure ligne de Pantera..  :;): 

Sinon qq a t'il cout le dernier metallica? je trouve que a y est ils ont enfin retrouver le feeling qu'ils avaient perdu... serait ce du au changement de producteur?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Le nouveau Dagoba est arriv ! Face the colossus !  ::yaisse2::  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> Le nouveau Dagoba est arriv ! Face the colossus !


Pour ceux qui sont dans le Val d'Oise, Dagoba est en concert ce soir au Forum  Vaural avec un jeune groupe qui assure trop bien, Jarell.  :;):

----------


## zooffy

Ouaip, le nouveau Dagoba, ben c'est du Dagoba. Le truc bien c'est qu'il sont fidls  eux mmes et les fans doivent tre ravis.

Perso, c'est trop brutal pour moi et je trouve qu'il y a trop d'accent fusion. En plus, la batterie est beaucoup trop prsente dans le mixage, du coup elle couvre trop la guitare, qui  l'air pourtant pas mal.

Bref, c'est du bon, c'est indniable, mais je prfre quand mme des choses comme Kalmah, In MOURNING, Amon Amarth ou [DIE!]

----------


## Bakura

Pour les rares fans franais de Followbane comme moi, sachez qu'un nouvel album va sortir  la mi-dcembre. On peut couter un extrait de l'album sur la version jap du site : http://www.followbane.com/top.htm

Perso j'aime toujours autant, je trouve que la voix est devenue un peu moins crade (mme si a avait son charme !) et un peu plus matrise, mais dans le reste ils sont dans leur style et j'aime vraiment bien !

----------


## Bakura

Hej !

Alors, personne n'a cout cet extrait de Followbane ? Je suis du, c'est tellement bon ^^. En tout cas cette fois-ci, oblig je l'achte. Si certains le veulent, peut-tre qu'on peut faire une commande groupe du Japon  :;): .

A part a, un groupe isralien que j'ai trouv comme d'habitude par hasard en coutant une compilation sur YouTube : Ca s'appelle Bishop of Hexen et c'est vachement bien  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

Followbane ... c'etait bien jusqu' ce que le clavier commence  ::aie:: 

pour bishop of hexen ... spah mauvais mais pas ma tasse de th.

perso je redecouvre Naglfar  ::yaisse2::

----------


## zooffy

Bon, ben les gars si vous aimez pas le Black, on vous donnera aure chose, hien.......

Je viens de m'envoyer les trois groupes  la suite, ben ds le matin, a rveille, c'est sr. Mais je vais tout de mme retourner sur ma playlist Kalmah, histoire de faire moins de cauchemar cette nuit.

Globalement, a reste du bon Black, mais si FolowBane n'a pas une trs bonne batterie. NaglFar serait peut tre le plus audible, de mon point de vue. L'ambiance Gothic est assez apprciable.

Voil, bonne bourre.

----------


## Bakura

Ce que j'aime bien chez Followbane c'est la voix et les ambiances particulires de leur chanson. Aprs le clavier me drange pas, le truc c'est qu'ils sont deux, et j'ai remarqu que d'une chanson  une autre il doit y avoir des samples qui sont repris, mais sinon je trouve a trs bon  ::): .

Granquet > Pour Followbane, coute celle-ci, ma prfre d'eux  :;): 

Dans un tout autre registre, j'aime a et le screamo en gnral aussi, s'grave docteur ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## granquet

> Granquet > Pour Followbane, coute celle-ci, ma prfre d'eux


a me rapelle un peu l'ambiance de Cradle (au temps ou y z'etaient bon, Midian et avant)
tiens d'ailleurs, soire nostalgie, jme repasse les vieux Cradle Of Filth

----------


## Jerome Briot

Cette nuit, j'ai regard (sur Virgin 17) la clique des frres Cavalera au Eurock 2008... concert gnreux je le reconnais (mais je n'achterai pas les albums pour autant  ::aie:: )

Sinon, tonton Igor n'a apparemment pas de soucis  se faire pour la relve : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=ExN4OmETx5o (c'est pas la video des eurock mais c'est film le mme t)

----------


## Bakura

Pas mal a non ? (bon je prviens, c'est du black ^^). Et puis ce clip  deux balles, c'est marrant ^^.

----------


## N_I_C_S

Ah, ah, super ambiance !  Je trouve a cool qu'il y ait encore des groupes comme a, qui rappellent les vieux Darkthrone !  Je trouve pas le clip si nul, il participe largement  l'ambiance...

----------


## Bakura

Le clip est pas mauvais mais bon, comme tous les clips de black mtal je trouve a trs drle ^^. Les maquillages, les mises en scne :p. En parlant de vidos ringardes, regarde celle-ci : ici. La deuxime chanson, qui commence  58 secondes. J'ai pas pu m'empcher de rigoler  ::aie:: 

En tout cas, je commence  voir petit  petit la diffrence entre le death et le black (enfin, un peu), et je prfre largement le black. Je trouve les ambiances bien plus mlancoliques, plus sombres...

----------


## granquet

> En tout cas, je commence  voir petit  petit la diffrence entre le death et le black (enfin, un peu), et je prfre largement le black. Je trouve les ambiances bien plus mlancoliques, plus sombres...


maintenant y vas falloir faire la difference entre le TRVE Black Metal, le Vampiric Black Metal, le Symphonic Black Metal ...  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

@Bakura
T'as raison, la 9e dans le classement, c'est norme !! (et la 2e)
Par contre, je trouve a scandaleux d'avoir foutu Emperor l-dedans !!

Le death et le black, c'est pas la mme chose (ouhhhh !!!) le black, c'est bas sur la religion, un son de m**de et des fougres, le death pareil sans le son de m**de  ::mrgreen::  !

----------


## granquet

Emperor, Satyricon, Immortal ... c'est un scandale cette video  ::aie:: 

bon par contre y'en as qui le mritent  ::oops:: 

pis, on se moque pas d'Emperor, c'est l'inner circle  ::aie::

----------


## N_I_C_S

Si on juge strictement "l'effet" des videos, faut avouer que celles d'Immortal ont l'air trs nulles  ::?: ... Je croyais d'ailleurs qu'ils n'existaient plus...
Pour Satyricon, je suis d'accord !! Ce groupe dchire et mrite le respect!!

----------


## mavina

> Le clip est pas mauvais mais bon, comme tous les clips de black mtal je trouve a trs drle ^^. Les maquillages, les mises en scne :p. En parlant de vidos ringardes, regarde celle-ci : ici. La deuxime chanson, qui commence  58 secondes. J'ai pas pu m'empcher de rigoler


Ridicules  ::aie:: 

On remarquera qu'ils sont toujours dans une fort avec leurs guitares (voire des fois une basse) non branches qui font un bruit lectrique snas ampli / pdale  ::mrgreen::

----------


## N_I_C_S

> On remarquera qu'ils sont toujours dans une fort avec leurs guitares (voire des fois une basse) non branches


 Mais c'est toute la beaut de la chose... des codes immuables face  la drive du monde  ::mrgreen::  !

----------


## Bakura

> Ridicules 
> 
> On remarquera qu'ils sont toujours dans une fort avec leurs guitares (voire des fois une basse) non branches qui font un bruit lectrique snas ampli / pdale


J'ajouterais aussi les plans tournants vers le ciel  ::aie:: .

Au fait, pourquoi trve et pas true ? C'est pour le stale ?

EDIT : celle-l est encore mieux  ::D:  (voir 1:50  ::D: )

----------


## zooffy

Vous voulez tout savoir sur le Black ?
Pas de souci, voici un expos assez complet, prcis et surotut avec beaucoup d'humour. Je vous conseille de le lire deux fois : ue fois pour dcuvrir et une fois pour rflchir, prenez du recul et dites vous que, en fait, l'auteur n'a pas vraiment voulu se moquer et qu'on peut revendiquer pas mal de chose.

http://jesuisgothique.free.fr/malalavie/facile.htm

Prenez aussi le temps de parcourir le reste du site, les gothiques sont  la noce galement.

Pour ma part, et contrairement  granquet, je prfre le Death, justement pour la qualit du son et la technicit de musicien, mais je revendique pas mal de choses contenues dans cet expos sur le Black et je pourrais presque tre un TRVE Elite

Enfin, @Bakura, c'est bien frais le petit truc que tu nous a fil un peu plus haut.

----------


## granquet

> http://jesuisgothique.free.fr/malalavie/facile.htm


c'est le genre de pamphlet que je lis depuis des annes, rien de neuf  l'horizon  ::aie::  




> Pour ma part, et contrairement  granquet, je prfre le Death, justement pour la qualit du son et la technicit de musicien


en ce moment je suis dans une priode un peu plus Black c'est vrai ... mais j'adore le Death aussi et j'ai des priodes ou je n'coute quasiment que du Death
(carcass, arch enemy, lamb of god, behemoth, cryptic voice...)
on trouve aussi du black technique  :;):

----------


## zooffy

Oui, je sais bien qu'il n'y a rien de neuf dans ce texte, mais j'ai trouv a tellement drle, bien crit et trs juste que j'avais envie de le partager.

Aprs on trouve toujours des gens qui ont du temps  passer (perdre) pour revendiquer ou dnoncer des choses que d'autres gens apprcient beaucoup. Moi mme, si j'avais du temps  perdre, je ferais des textes beaucoup plus incisif sur le RAP. Mais bon, je prfre programmer mon site de rencontre, histoire de gagner du bl !

Ensuite, sur ce texte (et le suivant) je me retrouve un peu. L'Esprit black est trs sduisant, je trouve.

As tu des groupes de Black Technique, j'en ia cherch et je trouve rien qui me bote vraiment, je bloque toujours sur la voix. Au passage, Behemoth, c'est du Black, pas du Death.

PS : @Bakura, oui, TRVE c'est juste pour le style car le Black cherchant des origines les plus lointaines, reprend parfois une criture latine ou le U n'existe pas. En fait, mais mes cours de latin datent de 25 ans, le V et le U taient la mme lettre. Et puis il y a une histoire de venant de je sais plus quel groupe  l'origine du Black (mais pas VENOM) qui avait une pochette ou un TeeShisrt avec TRVE crit dans une tablette  la romaine, du coup, c'est rest.

----------


## granquet

technique, j'ai ptetre pouss le bouchon unpeu loin  :;): 
mais par exemple, Marduk fait un black metal assez inspir du Death (des fois on les retrouve sous l'tiquette Blackened Death Metal)

Behemoth c'tait du Black  leurs dbuts ... aprs y sont pass  l'ouest  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour revenir un peu sur le mtal tendance punk, Tagada jones a sorti son dernier opus, les compteurs  zero. Pour l'avoir cout en boucle ce weekend, c'est du bon tagada. Ca change du black et du death.  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Bon, a va dgner en chipotage de style (ce qu'affectionne particulirement les anti mtal ! ! !) mais bon, j'ai fait le HellFest 2007 et 2008 et j'ai vu : 
- Behemoth en 2007 et c'tait clairement du Black, musicalement et scniquement parlant. Du reste ils taient trs beau.
- Marduk en 2008 et plus Black que a, tu meurs. Mme le chanteur de Primordial est venu faire une chanson avec Marduk (c'tait beau  en couper le souffle, j'avais une larme  l'oeil) et en plus j'ai aps pu aller les voir  REnnez Samedi soir, trop deg, ouin, ouin, ouin, ouin, 

Et en plus, vu que je suis chroniqueur dans un WebZine de Mtal, j'adore ce genre de chipotage, ce qui me vaut de me faire tapper dessus par le rdac chef du WebZine, qui lui n'aime pas a du tout........ 

Maintenant, j'ai pas couter de Behemoth depuis 2007, donc ils ont peut tre fait un album qui change de style. Je file voire a de suite.

Ensuite, les tiquette, aut faire gaffe qunad mme. J'ai beaucoup vu d'influence des labels juste pour faire mousser un peu les choses. il est vrai que je recontre parfois des groupe qui ont une tiquete avec Death et Black dedans, mais je trouve que c'est antinomique. Les voix sont clairement oppose et les rythmiques des deux styles ne sont pas compatibles. J'ai essayer de jouer du Death (je suis aussi batteur) avec des gratteux Black, ben a sonne faux, mais alors faux, ddiou ! Et mme, dernier point technique : le Black, dans son esprit et sa construction, ne tolre pas l'arrive de solo grandiose, ce que le Death appelle de tout son coeur.

Mais bon, aprs tout est affaire de sensibilit, amis j'aime bien ce genre de "confrontation" d'avis, a permet de s'enrichir et de grandir en absorbant l'exprience des autres.

----------


## zooffy

David, file un lien, a va plaire  ma Femme. (ben oui, elle est Punk !)

Est ce que c'est dans la mme veine que Punish YourSelf ?

PS : je te demande un lien parce que GOOGLE me parle que de Fraise, alors, a gave et en plus j'aime pas a !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> David, file un lien, a va plaire  ma Femme. (ben oui, elle est Punk !)
> 
> Est ce que c'est dans la mme veine que Punish YourSelf ?
> 
> PS : je te demande un lien parce que GOOGLE me parle que de Fraise, alors, a gave et en plus j'aime pas a !


http://www.tagadajones.com/

Chaipa comment t'as fait pour avoir des fraises tagadas, j'ai pas russi  trouver moi  ::aie:: 

Perso, je prfre Tagada jones  Punish yourself mais c'est clairement une question de gout (comment a, les sujets articles ne sont que des trolls ?) !

----------


## zooffy

Bon, ben a pte bien, a remue dans les esgourdes.

Un poil trop Stoner pour moi et surtout trop revendicatif, mais c'est le style qui veux a et surtout, ce n'est qu'un avis personnel.
Mainenant si on me propose de remplacer tous les Fifty Cent et autre Emminem, par a, je prends sans problme.

Mais je prfre quand Punish Yourself, jsute pour leur jeu de scne. Je les ai vu en Aout dans un petit festoch prs de chez moi, j'ai bein aim les maquillages.

Et oui, il faut convenir que a change du Death et du Black. C'est pour a que c'est bien le mtal, on trouve plein de choses diffrentes, rassembles sous une mme enseigne : la musqiue de qualit au service de gens qui ont du savoir vivre.

Et au fait, vous avez vu la pr affiche du prochain HellFEst ?
Ben avant de tapper frtiquement l'adresse du site, prenez trois secondes pour bien vus asseoir, parce a va faire mal............
Moi, j'y serais, qui m'aime me suive..........

Justement, comme a c'est fait sur des forums de Mtal, a serait pas mal de faire un regroupement l bas, histoire de nos tronches respectives.

----------


## granquet

> Bon, a va dgner en chipotage de style (ce qu'affectionne particulirement les anti mtal ! ! !) mais bon, j'ai fait le HellFest 2007 et 2008 et j'ai vu : 
> - Behemoth en 2007 et c'tait clairement du Black, musicalement et scniquement parlant. Du reste ils taient trs beau.


bon, alors je suis dsol, j'ai toujours un train ou deux de retard, j'etais rest sur Satanica, qui est clairement Death  :;): 




> - Marduk en 2008 et plus Black que a, tu meurs.


ben oui c'est du Black, mais pas du Black  3 accords ... c'est un poil plus recherch que a ... non?  ::aie:: 
y'as des gros riffs sympas et par moment y'as _presque_ des solos  ::aie:: 




> Mais bon, aprs tout est affaire de sensibilit, amis j'aime bien ce genre de "confrontation" d'avis, a permet de s'enrichir et de grandir en absorbant l'exprience des autres.


de mme  :;): 
si on m'empechait de chipotter pour tout et n'importe quoi ... je crois que je m'ennuierais  ::king::

----------


## zooffy

Bon, Je viens d'couter deux morceaux de Satanica et oui, y a du Death l dedans. Mais on est loin de Kalmah ou In Mourning ou encore Amon Amath (que les puristes classent dans le Viking Metal, mais c'est parce que le Viking, c'est du Death jou par des Scandinaves) qui sont des rfrences Death.

Maintenant, je dois dire que je retournerais les voir en concert parce que leur prestation est vraiment trs trs bonne.
Et pis ddiou, leur site y pte svre la race de sa grand mre !

Et puis aussi, j'ai dcouvert Behemoth seulement en 2007, donc j'ai pas le recul sur leur carrire. Malheureusement pour moi, j'ai t cart de la scne Mtal pendant une dizaine d'annes (1995-2005) du coup il me manque pas mal de chose qu'il faut que je rattrape.


Et puis Marduk, ben c'est du Marduk, autant a peut partir dans du grand n'importe quoi, autant a dchirre grave. Et encore, je trouve que le chanteur c'est vachement calm avec les "accessoires". J'ai vu des vidos du Wacken 2006 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) avec une tte de cochon, ddiou, a sent bien l'ambiance Blackeuse. 

Au del du ct musical, c'est l'Esprit Black que j'aime bien.

----------


## Bakura

Je ne sais plus qui m'avait parl de Gris ici, mais j'ai cout un de leur truc tout  l'heure, notamment celle-ci. C'est extrmement joli, je ne vais pas paraphraser les commentaires de la vido  ::yaisse2:: . Les paroles aussi :




> Cest un orchestre vicieux qui joue ce soir, sa populaire symphonie
> Il sait gratter aux cordes sensibles des limaces endormies
> Ces immondes plaies baveuses qui me pousse ce soir?
> me joindre malgr?moi ?ces musiciens de dpotoirs
> 
> Cest un orchestre damn?qui accompagne mon suicide
> Les violonistes sont mutils en pantalon gris, leurs orbites sont vides
> Les bois sont des clochards brunis et drogu?jusqu la moelle
> Leurs lvres brlantes, en soufflant dans leurs anches, font un bruit de crcelle
> ...

----------


## zooffy

Effectivement c'est puissant et profond. Peut tre que j'aurais pas du commencer la journe avec a, je me retrouve dj  prendre ma quenouille de chanvre pour tresser ma corde...............

Le dtail qui m'ennui c'est que je n'arrive pas  remmetre le titre de la chanson originale.

----------


## Bakura

> Le dtail qui m'ennui c'est que je n'arrive pas  remmetre le titre de la chanson originale.


C'est  dire?

----------


## zooffy

Ben cette chanson est une reprise d'un tube qui appartient au registre plus classique de la Pop, je crois que a date des annes 60-70. Mais impossible de remettre un titre ni un artiste dessus.

C'est un truc du genre Lo Ferre ou Gerard le Normand, enfin cette poque l.

----------


## Deadpool

Un petit coup de Death (album Human, mon prfr) le matin, a claque non?   ::D:

----------


## zooffy

Avec un lien a claque plus, d'autant que si c'est du Death, a pique ma curiosit.

----------


## Deadpool

J'ai pas accs au sites Deezer et autres au boulot mais je vais tcher de te trouver a ce soir.  :;):

----------


## granquet

> je vais tcher de te trouver a ce soir.


les journees sont achement longues par chez toi  ::aie:: 

bon, puisque ca fait longtemps qu'on as pas parle de Black, j'en profite pour parler de Drudkh, un groupe de Black "Folk" Ukrainien, une pure merveille  ::yaisse2:: 

avec un lien vers un morceau instrumental: http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=xHCFz3mLbTY

----------


## Bakura

Je viens de rentrer de Stockholm et, oh surprise, mon album de Followbane vient d'arriver ^^.

J'ai mis deux extraits de l'album (dont une instrumentale), pour ceux qui voudraient en couter plus :

Withering Heath : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=CyVapyWm15s
Parergorn : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=1riyBbzne6E

----------


## Deadpool

> les journees sont achement longues par chez toi


 ::aie:: 

Ca m'tait sorti de l'esprit.  ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops:: 

Un ch'tit lien Deezer vers un extrait de ce fabuleux album : http://www.deezer.com/track/29337

----------


## Bakura

Pour ceux que a intressent, il y a un extrait du prochain album de Samael sur leur MySpace. C'est pas ce que je prfre mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce groupe avait plutt bonne rputation donc je me suis dit que certains devaient aimer ici ^^.

----------


## Lyche

Teste jiwa

Il est rcent et pas trop connu encore, mais il gagne  se faire connatre. A mon boulot Deezer et autres passent pas mais celui la si. Peut-tre que a passera chez toi

----------


## getz85

Lundi je serais a *Deicide* / Samael / *Vader*/ DEVIAN/ ZONARIA / *THE AMENTA*  Lyon!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bakura

Wow !

----------


## zooffy

Ben oui, wow, comme tu dis.

C'est vachement bien, j'aime beaucoup.

Par contre attention en tapant directement "Kaliban" dans youtube, on tombe un paquet de merdasses toutes pourries genre du RAP, du Reggae et autre connerie d'ado amricain un "message for Kaliban Soldier" que je sais mme pas ce que a peut tre.

Et sur GOogle c'est pas mieux, heureusement que Spirit of Metal est l pour nous donner un poil de prsentation, mais pas de site officiel.

----------


## mavina

> Par contre attention en tapant directement "Kaliban" dans youtube, on tombe un paquet de merdasses toutes pourries genre du RAP, du Reggae et autre *connerie d'ado amricain* un "message for Kaliban Soldier" que je sais mme pas ce que a peut tre.





> 38 ans, c'est pas l'ge o on fait de la provoc purile, bien camoufl derrire son clavier, en se disant que la coup de boule rotatif ne peut pas arriver depuis l'cran ?


Je ne fais que citer en remplacant 23 par 38  ::aie:: 

(oh le mchant troll, mais c'est tellement facile de ne pas accepter les critiques et d'en balancer des aussi grosses)

----------


## B.AF

Je suis en pleine phase watcha.

----------


## zooffy

> Je ne fais que citer en remplacant 23 par 38 
> 
> (oh le mchant troll, mais c'est tellement facile de ne pas accepter les critiques et d'en balancer des aussi grosses)


Super j'ai un fan qui relis toutes mes contributions. C'est vraiment cool de se sentir aim comme a.

----------


## Bakura

> C'est vachement bien, j'aime beaucoup.


Merci  ::aie:: . Je crois que j'ai le don de trouver des trucs inconnus ^^. J'avais trouv un groupe il y a quelques temps, c'tait super bien mais impossible de remettre les mains dessus.

Pour Kaliban, visiblement ils n'ont sorti qu'un seul album et vu la gueule de la pochette, a doit remonter  quelques annes. Dans tous les cas, a me fait vachement penser  Kalmah, que a soit dans la voix, dans les mlodies, dans la nationalit ou dans le nom ^^.

Ah oui, au fait, vous DEVEZ tous couter a  ::aie:: . J'ai ri derrire mon PC  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je suis en pleine phase watcha.


Et tu as bien raison, c'est trs bien Watcha (je te conseille quand mme les premiers albums qui sont bien pchu).

C'est a qu'est bien avec le mtal, c'est plein de genre. Kaliban j'aime bien aussi (si on parle du mme groupe). Enfin presque tout...

Bon alors qui viens voir Gojira (et qui n'ont pas peur de joefou)  reims le 30 prochain ?  ::king::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon alors qui viens voir Gojira (*et qui n'ont pas peur de joefou*)  reims le 30 prochain ?


Et nous (enfin moi pour l'instant, vu qu'Adrien n'a pas confirm), on compte pour du beurre?  ::aie::

----------


## B.AF

> Et tu as bien raison, c'est trs bien Watcha (je te conseille quand mme les premiers albums qui sont bien pchu).
> 
> C'est a qu'est bien avec le mtal, c'est plein de genre. Kaliban j'aime bien aussi (si on parle du mme groupe). Enfin presque tout...
> 
> Bon alors qui viens voir Gojira (et qui n'ont pas peur de joefou)  reims le 30 prochain ?


Perso, celui que je prfre c'est "mutant"..Sam 3 et dunk barrow..C'est puissant...

Sinon je suis plutt classique, nailbomb, sepultura (jusque roots), soulfly,korn...

----------


## zooffy

Pour Watcha, est ce qu'on parle bien d'un groupe franais ?
Parce que j'ai fais une petite recherche sur youtube et j'ai trouv un groupe "Watcha", qui chante en franais. C'est pas mal, un peu trop saccad  mon gout, mais pas mal dans l'ensemble. Il faut aussi dire que la tendance est  la saccade de batterie, c'est l'air du temps qui veut a.

Pour Gojira, Reims c'est trop loin de la Bretagne, donc j'y serais pas.

@Bakura : j'ai ri aussi, mais je trouve que a tourne plus au Doom ultra gothique qu'autre chose. Je me suis mme surpris  tresser une corde avant la fin..........

----------


## B.AF

Je viens de ressayer tous les trucs de black posts...rien  dire, moi le black, a passe pas.
J'y arrive pas.

----------


## Bakura

> @Bakura : j'ai ri aussi, mais je trouve que a tourne plus au Doom ultra gothique qu'autre chose. Je me suis mme surpris  tresser une corde avant la fin..........


Ah, parce que tu trouves que a tourne  quelque chose ?  ::aie:: 

B.AF > T'as essay d'couter quoi ? Personnellement je sais que le mtal j'y suis vraiment aller progressivement... No > Viking ; Death-mlo scandinave > Black > Black dpressif...

Maintenant,  part le grind core ou ce que font des groupes du style de Sun o))) o j'ai trop de mal, j'arrive  apprcier un peu tous les styles de mtal. Moi je sais que j'ai commencer par quelques titres de Burzum qui je trouvent sont assez accessibles parce que relativement mlodieux...

Ca, tu trouves pas a joli ?  ::):

----------


## B.AF

moi c'est plutt nu, alternatif, groove et un peu de metalcore et de speed.

Moi j'avoues que le matin, si je n'ai pas ma dose de Korn, la journe commence mal.

Faut dire qu' la base, j'ai plutt t leve  l'ozzy, alice in chains, black sabb, red hot, ...

Mais bon le death et le black...j'aime moins. C'est trop "dur" pour moi 
 ::):

----------


## granquet

> Je viens de ressayer tous les trucs de black posts...rien  dire, moi le black, a passe pas.
> J'y arrive pas.


le black, c'est spcial  :;): 

sans raconter ma vie (pas que ce soit pas intressant remarque), le Black a te tombe pas sur le coin de la figure un jour comme a.

et mme pour des gens fan de Black, y'as des trucs qui passent pas au premier abord.
par exemple l'album Totenlieder d'Absurd;  sa premire coute j'ai dtest, puis je sais pas, 3 mois plus tard, j'ai eu envi de le r-couter et depuis y tourne en boucle!

je ne me suis pas dis un jour : "tiens, et si j'coutais du black?" (y'en as, mais eux y z'ont arrt le Black  la fin de l'adolescence  ::D: )
a s'est fait progressivement en passant de Metallica  Venom (d'ailleurs leur dernier album est une honte) puis  Cradle Of Filth puis  Mayhem puis  Immortal ...

----------


## zooffy

Venom, oui trs dcevant et encore, tu ne les a peut tre pas vu au dernier HellFest. J'ai quitt la scne au bout du troisime morceau : rien, rien et rien. Mme le son, ils ont voulu utiliser leur sono  eux et l c'tait une catastrophe.

@B.AF : KORN : c'est mal ! Musicalement j'ai jamais trop adhr, mais surtout, aprs leur deux enfoirades totales avec le HellFest, je ne tolre plus ce genre de comportement. Genre je prends mon cachet de 150 000 Euros, mais je joue pas en prtextant la pluie alors que Slayer juste avant eux ont jou sous une pluie battante. Bref, Korn, je peux plus voir en peinture.

Sinon, le Black c'est spcial, oui, trs beaucoup. Disons qu'il faut dissocier deux aspects : 
- la musique, pas toujours trs simple, trop rarement mlodique. Mais elle garde certains dtails sympa. Par exemple le batteur de Mayhem (HellHammer) est un tueur, vraiment, juste avec un de ses bras, je serais un batteur heureux.
- l'esprit. L je rejoins Granquet. Certains vont couter a jusqu' la fin de l'ado. D'autres, plus convaincus vont l'couter mais aussi le vivre. Il y a un article sur un blog qui est trs interressant  lire. C'est une satire du blackeu de base, mais c'est trs rvlateur. Le lien est dans ce topic, quelques messages plus haut.

Enfin, attention, ne mlangez pas le Death et le Black. Cela n'a vraiment rien  voir, autant musicalement que spirituellement. Autant le Black peut tre un art de vivre (et peut on parler d'art dans cette faon de vivre ?) Autant le Death ne sera jamais rien d'autre qu'un style avec ses variantes (Melodic, Symphonic, Brutal, Gothic, ...)

@Bakura : oui, c'est assez joli, mais la voix vient tout casser  mon gout. Mlodiquement, a devient rptitif sur 8 Minutes 30, mais la base est belle. Mais je sais bien que ce qui me bloque dans le Black (la voix) c'est ce qui fait le charme pour les fans.

@granquet : ta vie doit tre aussi interressante que celle des autres. Moi, je part du principe qu'elle peut interresser quelqu'un, alors n'hsites pas  la raconter, perptue la mmoire de ta dynastie et transmets ton exprience par son rcit. En tout cas, moi, jamais je ne t'enverrais aux plotes si tu raconte ta vie, bien au contraire.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

J'y comprendrai jamais rien  vos dnominations : Gojira, par exemple, c'est quoi ? Du death, du black, du nu, de la musette ?

----------


## getz85

Gojira, a peut tre class dans le Death,mme si ce n'est pas du Death pur et dur. Certains diront que c'est du modern Death.

----------


## B.AF

> @B.AF : KORN : c'est mal ! Musicalement j'ai jamais trop adhr, mais surtout, aprs leur deux enfoirades totales avec le HellFest, je ne tolre plus ce genre de comportement. Genre je prends mon cachet de 150 000 Euros, mais je joue pas en prtextant la pluie alors que Slayer juste avant eux ont jou sous une pluie battante. Bref, Korn, je peux plus voir en peinture.


 ::aie:: 

Muscialement ????? Mais c'est monstrueux ! La voix de jonathan davis,et Fieldy...c'est grand  la basse ! Pour moi c'est un style assez remarquable.
Mais bon, on peut ne pas aimer aussi.

Aprs, je vais te dire, qu'ils fassent les divas ou pas, a ne change pas grand chose  leur talent (un peu comme les informaticiens aussi.. ::yaisse2:: )

----------


## Deadpool

> Muscialement ????? Mais c'est monstrueux ! La voix de jonathan davis,*et Fieldy...c'est grand  la basse !* Pour moi c'est un style assez remarquable.
> Mais bon, on peut ne pas aimer aussi.


J'ai rien contre Korn mais je dois avouer que justement le son et le jeu de basse de Reginald Arzivu m'irritent fortement les oreilles.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

Moi, c'est la guitare et surtout le choix mlodique du groupe qui m'irritent pas mal.
Mais j'avoue me laisser guider par leur dernier coup au HellFest plus qu'autre chose et je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le fait que cela n'a rien  voir avec leur talent. Mais bn, je suis tellement aprtisan du HellFest, qui se dbat avec trois francs 6 sous, sans subvention (enfin 1500  !!!) alors que des fest comme les vieilles charrues dispose de 1 500 000  et rince largement les petits copains du coin, plutt que de s'occuper des festivaliers et des groupes, ben merde alors.

Sinon, ToutPaum  bien dit : GOJIRA c'est du Death. Aprs, Modern Death, connais pas. Moi je reste  dire que du Death standard. La voix est l, la rythmique classique du Death aussi. La ligne guitaristique et surtout le phras du guitar solo sont bien dans la ligne du Death. Certains de leur morceau bascule clairement dans le sous style Brutal, un peu  la Cannibal Corpse.

Maintenant, il est vrai, comme j'ai pu le dire plus haut, que la plthore de style et surtout l'irrprssible anarchie gnre par les labels, rendens les choses difficiles  comprendre.
En fait il faut avoir pas mal de bouteille pour bien apprcier les styles de Mtal et leur subtilit.

Essayons de rsumer la chose (mais a va pas tre simple) : 
- Death : Symphonic, Melodic, Brutal et Gothic
- Black : Symphonic, Melodic et Gothic
- Heavy : Melodic et Symphonic
- Gothic :  ne pas confondre avec le sous style de certains autres, mme s'il y a un lien.
- Indus : pas de sous style trs clair
- Trash : le Thrash ayant quasiment disparu au sens propre du style concern.
- Nu : ben un peu jeune pour avoir des sous styles
- Pagan : trs clair : utlisation d'instrument ancien

Et puis ensuite il y a les drivs, les tentaives et les bizzareries : Doom, Grind et HardCore et je dois en oublier.

Mais attention (je vois la leve de bouclier arriver de loin) ceci n'est qu'une tentative de rsum dlicate pour tenter de rpondre  l'angoisse de DavidDeTroyes, histoire que tu comprenne un tout petit peu les choses. Aprs c'est affaire d'apprciation.

Je pense que l'tape suivante est de mettre des groupes dans ces cases l et l, on va bien rigoler car pas mal de particpant  ce post ne seront aps d'accord entre eux, pour des dtails.
En fait, le Mtal n'est pas trs loign de l'informatique : prennez les grandes discussion entre microsoftiens et linuxiens.........

----------


## henderson

> Venom, oui trs dcevant et encore, tu ne les a peut tre pas vu au dernier HellFest. J'ai quitt la scne au bout du troisime morceau : rien, rien et rien. Mme le son, ils ont voulu utiliser leur sono  eux et l c'tait une catastrophe.
> 
> @B.AF : KORN : c'est mal ! Musicalement j'ai jamais trop adhr, mais surtout, aprs leur deux enfoirades totales avec le HellFest, je ne tolre plus ce genre de comportement. Genre je prends mon cachet de 150 000 Euros, mais je joue pas en prtextant la pluie alors que Slayer juste avant eux ont jou sous une pluie battante. Bref, Korn, je peux plus voir en peinture.
> 
> Sinon, le Black c'est spcial, oui, trs beaucoup. Disons qu'il faut dissocier deux aspects : 
> - la musique, pas toujours trs simple, trop rarement mlodique. Mais elle garde certains dtails sympa. Par exemple le batteur de Mayhem (HellHammer) est un tueur, vraiment, juste avec un de ses bras, je serais un batteur heureux.
> - l'esprit. L je rejoins Granquet. Certains vont couter a jusqu' la fin de l'ado. D'autres, plus convaincus vont l'couter mais aussi le vivre. Il y a un article sur un blog qui est trs interressant  lire. C'est une satire du blackeu de base, mais c'est trs rvlateur. Le lien est dans ce topic, quelques messages plus haut.
> 
> Enfin, attention, ne mlangez pas le Death et le Black. Cela n'a vraiment rien  voir, autant musicalement que spirituellement. Autant le Black peut tre un art de vivre (et peut on parler d'art dans cette faon de vivre ?) Autant le Death ne sera jamais rien d'autre qu'un style avec ses variantes (Melodic, Symphonic, Brutal, Gothic, ...)
> ...


C'est l'auditeur qui est dcevant, la musique, quant  elle, ne l'est jamais !

----------


## B.AF

> C'est l'auditeur qui est dcevant, la musique, quant  elle, ne l'est jamais !


Enfin a c'est une figure de style, en musique comme partout, il y a de sombres m*****.

Le souvenir est l d'un jour aux beaux arts o mon prof regarde le travail d'un tudiant.
Av l'charpe qui pendouille, le carton tout abim, les phrases  envole, les cigarettes roules...Bref, le total look artiste en devenir.

Il regarde son travail et lui dit : "C'est une sombre merde"
L'autre ne se dmonte pas et rtorque "Quand on parle d'art, on ne dit pas a, on dit j'aime ou je n'aime pas".
Et le prof lui dit alors "L'art c'est 10% de talent, et 90% de travail, vous n'avez ni l'un ni l'autre, je ne parle pas d'art".

Et puis mince, il y en a marre de ce monde bonbon rose o on ne peut pas avoir d'avis sauf  se prendre des envoles littraires  l'arrire got de bubble gum tutti frutti.

Si la musique a peut tre dcevant, comme la cuisine, comme un film, comme ...les gens.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Moi, c'est la guitare et surtout le choix mlodique du groupe qui m'irritent pas mal.
> Mais j'avoue me laisser guider par leur dernier coup au HellFest plus qu'autre chose et je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le fait que cela n'a rien  voir avec leur talent. Mais bn, je suis tellement aprtisan du HellFest, qui se dbat avec trois francs 6 sous, sans subvention (enfin 1500  !!!) alors que des fest comme les vieilles charrues dispose de 1 500 000  et rince largement les petits copains du coin, plutt que de s'occuper des festivaliers et des groupes, ben merde alors.
> 
> Sinon, ToutPaum  bien dit : GOJIRA c'est du Death. Aprs, Modern Death, connais pas. Moi je reste  dire que du Death standard. La voix est l, la rythmique classique du Death aussi. La ligne guitaristique et surtout le phras du guitar solo sont bien dans la ligne du Death. Certains de leur morceau bascule clairement dans le sous style Brutal, un peu  la Cannibal Corpse.
> 
> Maintenant, il est vrai, comme j'ai pu le dire plus haut, que la plthore de style et surtout l'irrprssible anarchie gnre par les labels, rendens les choses difficiles  comprendre.
> En fait il faut avoir pas mal de bouteille pour bien apprcier les styles de Mtal et leur subtilit.
> 
> Essayons de rsumer la chose (mais a va pas tre simple) : 
> ...


 ::hola::  

Et pourtant a fait au moins 15 ans que j'esquinte mes oreilles avec du mtal de tout genre  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> Et puis mince, il y en a marre de ce monde bonbon rose o on ne peut pas avoir d'avis sauf  se prendre des envoles littraires  l'arrire got de bubble gum tutti frutti.


Tout  fait d'accord. Moi j'aime beaucou pconfront mon avis tant que cela reste constructif et bonenfant.




> Si la musique a peut tre dcevant, comme la cuisine, comme un film, comme ...les gens.


+ 1




> Et pourtant a fait au moins 15 ans que j'esquinte mes oreilles avec du mtal de tout genre


Ouais, je me doute bien, mais, comment dire, c'est affaire de caractre, de gout pour l'organisation. Je connais des mtalleux pure souche qui sont totalemnet rfractaires au principe mme de ranger dans un style ou un autre. Eux, ils coutent du Mtal, point barre.
Moi, j'aim l'orgasnisation, les catgories, les rangements, c'est mon caractre. Du coup je range dans des styles et dans des sous styles.

Enfin, je ne pense pas que tu t'esquinte les oreilles, bien au contraire, tu les entrane  recevoir une suave et douce musicalit, qui permet  ton cerveau d'voluer faire la perfection. Mais l, je m'gare peut tre un peu dans un purisme litiste dont j'ai le secret.......

----------


## Bakura

zooffy > Tu as oubli le sous-style le plus inaccessible du mtal et le seul que je ne peux pas couter plus de 10 secondes (et encore :d) : le drone  ::aie:: .

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> - Heavy : Melodic et Symphonic
> - Gothic :  ne pas confondre avec le sous style de certains autres, mme s'il y a un lien.
> - Indus : pas de sous style trs clair
> *- Trash : le Thrash ayant quasiment disparu au sens propre du style concern.*
> - Nu : ben un peu jeune pour avoir des sous styles
> - Pagan : trs clair : utlisation d'instrument ancien


En fait, ce n'est pas trash mais *thrash* le rel nom du style.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrash_metal

Y a eu un abu de langage ces dernires annes, mais autant donner le vrai nom  ::mrgreen::

----------


## granquet

son age le pauvre, faut lui rpter souvent: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...u/#post3492224  ::aie::

----------


## B.AF

> zooffy > Tu as oubli le sous-style le plus inaccessible du mtal et le seul que je ne peux pas couter plus de 10 secondes (et encore :d) : le drone .


 ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2:: Fallait le sortir a !!!!

Mais je connais pire...Les vents solaires...

----------


## B.AF

Enfin perso, je prfrerai que mes enfants se nourrissent au pantera qu'au Rnb

boum,boum
'I'm alone tonight, i'm in love tonight, i think to you tonight, i am crying tonight...oh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....please love me"
boum,boum
Avec chapeau  l'envers sourcils pils et bagouzes  20 boules.

L o le mtal est un art, c'est que l'art est fait pour s'interroger et se questionner. Comme tout art, il n'est pas consensuel C'est une musique qui a une histoire, une vie, une technique, et.....

...Et cavalera conspiracy..Ma dception 2008...Comment on peut faire roots, terrotory, ratamahata (rrrhhhha^^a^) , nailbomb, soufly et finir avec a...... ::furieux::  ::vomi::  ::piou::

----------


## Bakura

Les vents solaires ? Encore un sous-style que je connaitrais pas ?  ::aie::

----------


## B.AF

> Les vents solaires ? Encore un sous-style que je connaitrais pas ?


Pire.

A ct, le drone c'est agrable ET supportable.
L, on pourrait mme dire "slow drone depressive"

C'est l

Bonne chance ! ::king::

----------


## Bakura

C'est encore plus dprimant que Gris  ::D: . A part a, je vois pas trop ce que a  avoir avec le mtal :l (comme le drone en fait).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ...Et cavalera conspiracy..Ma dception 2008...Comment on peut faire roots, terrotory, ratamahata (rrrhhhha^^a^) , nailbomb, soufly et finir avec a......


Ben moi j'aime pas trop mal aim... (les gots toussa) par contre ma dception de l'anne 2008 c'tait Dagoba, de plus en plus loin de leurs premiers albums en 2003 qui tait exceptionnel pour moi... (les gots toussa).

----------


## B.AF

> C'est encore plus dprimant que Gris . A part a, je vois pas trop ce que a  avoir avec le mtal :l (comme le drone en fait).


A la base le gars vient du drone je crois.
D'o le bourdon...

----------


## B.AF

> Ben moi j'aime pas trop mal aim... (les gots toussa) par contre ma dception de l'anne 2008 c'tait Dagoba, de plus en plus loin de leurs premiers albums en 2003 qui tait exceptionnel pour moi... (les gots toussa).


C'est pas que ce soit pas trop mal, mais depuis roots et (quelques) soulfly, je trouvais l'esprit Sepultura un peu mort...
Alors j'avais plein d'expoir sur max et igor ...et c'est du bon mtal, mais ...je sais pas, a m'a fait ptard mouill, entendu, pas trs cratif.

Moi par exemple, aprs roots de sepultura qui est monstrueux, le seul album qui bien que trs ingal est continu d'explorer ces mlanges de musique ethnique et  de mtal, c'est Primitive de Soulfly. Donc, tu comprends vite que l'influence venait des percus (igor) et de l'autheur (max). Cavalera conspiracy, c'est bien, mais faut pas les avoir connu avant.

----------


## joefou

Pour moi aussi le dernier Dagoba m'a fait l'effet ptard mouill. Le son et l'univers est bien dans la ligne du prcdent album, mais il manque de percutant par rapport aux prcdents opus. Esprons que a ne soit que passager !
Sinon, pour donner un peu dans le positif pour 2008, j'ai accroch  Obzen de Meshuggah, et du coup je me suis intresser  leur oeuvre.
Et j'attend pour la suite de voir ce que vont nous sortir les ptits gars de Chimaira...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour moi aussi le dernier Dagoba m'a fait l'effet ptard mouill. Le son et l'univers est bien dans la ligne du prcdent album, mais il manque de percutant par rapport aux prcdents opus. Esprons que a ne soit que passager !
> Sinon, pour donner un peu dans le positif pour 2008, j'ai accroch  Obzen de Meshuggah, et du coup je me suis intresser  leur oeuvre.
> Et j'attend pour la suite de voir ce que vont nous sortir les ptits gars de Chimaira...


Ben moi c'tait... Le dernier Gojira pour les albums sortis en 2008 (mme si c'est , pour moi, le moins bon de tous) et sinon, j'ai dcouvert 
Full Blown Chaos qui vaut son pesant d'or.

----------


## henderson

> Sinon, pour donner un peu dans le positif pour 2008, j'ai accroch  Obzen de Meshuggah,


Ce sera sans aucun doute mon prochain achat (sans pour autant apprcier tout le contenu,  cet instant prcis) !

On va peut-tre trouver que c'est un peu audacieux, mais pour ma part, au niveau de l'ambiance, je prfre les initiateurs : Iron Butterfly !
Au sens o le "gros son" n'est l que pour faire illusion (bling-bling ou glut-glut, c'est comme on veut) !

----------


## tesla

> Moi par exemple, aprs roots de sepultura qui est monstrueux, le seul album qui bien que trs ingal est continu d'explorer ces mlanges de musique ethnique et  de mtal, c'est Primitive de Soulfly.


Hmmm...Il existe des groupes melangeant musique traditionnelle, rock couillu, et capables de jouer plus que 2 accords sepulturesque  ::aie:: , Angra par exemple :-).

----------


## henderson

> Hmmm...Il existe des groupes melangeant musique traditionnelle, rock couillu, et capables de jouer plus que 2 accords sepulturesque , Angra par exemple :-).


Les cordes  vides a en fait un donc il suffit de mettre un doigt quelque part et a t'en fait un deuxime ! Les autres accords n'mergent que lorsque les cordes ne sont plus accordes, graduellement. Cel dit ... c'est pas gnant, en tout cas pas au niveau d'une composition... horizontale (qui a trait au rythme et donc tout ce qui le concerne... comme le rap) !

----------


## B.AF

> Les cordes  vides a en fait un donc il suffit de mettre un doigt quelque part et a t'en fait un deuxime ! Les autres accords n'mergent que lorsque les cordes ne sont plus accordes, graduellement. Cel dit ... c'est pas gnant, en tout cas pas au niveau d'une composition... horizontale (qui a trait au rythme et donc tout ce qui le concerne... comme le rap) !


Faut arrter de chasser le dragon... ::cfou::

----------


## B.AF

Et puis bon, si t'aimes pas les mtal, vu tes deux "utiles" et "instructives" interventions, moi perso, je t'en voudrai pas de ne plus me faire partager ton avis. Vraiment sans rancune, ni soucis.

(traduction : je prfre couter du drone pendant 3 mois que de lire de la philo de comptoir ampoule.)

----------


## zooffy

> son age le pauvre, faut lui rpter souvent: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...u/#post3492224


Je comprends pas bien le lien, y a pas de message  moi.
Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce fameux abus de langage. Il y a bien deux styles Trash et Thrash, je me suis assez souvent ait allum parce que e confondais les deux. J'ai plus les traductions de chaque mot, mais je me souviens qu'il y a en un qui veux dire poubelle.

Mais bon, aprs, c'est comme toujours, ds qu'on rentre dans les styles, ben on a chacun sa vision de la chose....

Et puis, dedieu, le prochain qui me parle de mon ge, a va chier...............  :;): 




> zooffy > Tu as oubli le sous-style le plus inaccessible du mtal et le seul que je ne peux pas couter plus de 10 secondes (et encore :d) : le drone .


heu, oui, j'avais oubli cette magnificence ! ! ! 

Sinon, Cavalera Conspiracy. Ben vu au HellFest 2008, puisque tte d'affiche et j'avoue aussi avoir t un peu du. Mais bon, l'volution des musiciens, l'effort des frres Cavalera pour se rconcillier et patati, et patata. il me parait clair qu'il n'est pas possible de refaire ce qu'on a fait dans le pass. Je me souviens de ma faon de jouer  mes 20 ans et je ne retrouve pas le mme toucher sur ma batterie actuellement. Bref, c'est comme pour tout, a volue et on y peut rien.




> Enfin perso, je prfrerai que mes enfants se nourrissent au pantera qu'au Rnb
> 
> boum,boum
> 'I'm alone tonight, i'm in love tonight, i think to you tonight, i am crying tonight...oh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....please love me"
> boum,boum
> Avec chapeau  l'envers sourcils pils et bagouzes  20 boules.
> 
> L o le mtal est un art, c'est que l'art est fait pour s'interroger et se questionner. Comme tout art, il n'est pas consensuel C'est une musique qui a une histoire, une vie, une technique, et.....


Je ne peux qu'tre entirement d'accord avec a.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon a intresse quelqu'un 2 places pour aller voir *Gojira*  Reims le vendredi 30 janvier prochain ?

Je revends ma place et celle de joefou (car on ne peux plus y aller malheureusement) : 15 euros la place.

Lien : http://www.cartonnerie.fr/site/progr....php?index=530

Je suis dgoutt de pas pouvoir y aller et encore plus pour Descent (oui ok Deadpool si tu veux) et AdrienoOlivia que j'aurai trop aim pouvoir balancer dans la fosse...  ::cry:: 

Bon ben si y'as preneur, MP.

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon a intresse quelqu'un 2 places pour aller voir *Gojira*  Reims le vendredi 30 janvier prochain ?
> 
> Je revends ma place et celle de joefou (car on ne peux plus y aller malheureusement) : 15 euros la place.
> 
> Lien : http://www.cartonnerie.fr/site/progr....php?index=530
> 
> Je suis dgoutt de pas pouvoir y aller et encore plus pour Descent (oui ok Deadpool si tu veux) et AdrienoOlivia que j'aurai trop aim pouvoir balancer dans la fosse... 
> 
> Bon ben si y'as preneur, MP.


 ::cry::

----------


## granquet

> Je comprends pas bien le lien, y a pas de message  moi.


en fait a concerne surtout les 2 messages au dessus (286 et 287)  :;): 

sans rancune  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

> Enfin perso, je prfrerai que mes enfants se nourrissent au pantera qu'au Rnb
> 
> boum,boum
> 'I'm alone tonight, i'm in love tonight, i think to you tonight, i am crying tonight...oh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....please love me"
> boum,boum
> Avec chapeau  l'envers sourcils pils et bagouzes  20 boules.
> 
> L o le mtal est un art, c'est que l'art est fait pour s'interroger et se questionner. Comme tout art, il n'est pas consensuel C'est une musique qui a une histoire, une vie, une technique, et.....
> 
> ...Et cavalera conspiracy..Ma dception 2008...Comment on peut faire roots, terrotory, ratamahata (rrrhhhha^^a^) , nailbomb, soufly et finir avec a......


Le mtal n'a d'histoire que celle qu'on lui prte ! 

A ce stade, tu consommes mais ne t’interroges pas !
En termes de culture, le mtal … c’est ce qui en restera !
Pour l’heure, ce que l’on en vit c’est ce que l’on en dbite !
Et je te trouve un peu jeune pour avoir vcu l’aventure depuis le dbut (si tent qu’il ait eu un dbut) !
Tu en tais  quel stade en 1968 ? Comme les poissons : pas n ?

En ce moment j’coute du Celtic Frost ! Est-ce que a fait de moi un dgnr ?

J’coute Judas Priest ou Iron Maiden de la mme manire que j’coute Ted Nugent ou Deep Purple ou Genesis ou les Beatles ou Brahms ou Fletcher Henderson … !
Par contre, une chose est sre : je ne m’en fais pas un culte !
Ceci, indpendamment des cadres et sous cadres stylistiques dans les quels de simples  fions  (qui n’ont que a  faire) les ont enferms !

Aprs … je vais couter du Soft Machine …  donc si vous deviez me lancer des coquilles d’hutres (pour n’y comprendre rien), allez-y, mes poules adorent a !  

Juste pour info, lorsque j’ai voqu Iron Butterfly, et nous en sommes donc  parler d’un morceau qui date de 1968 : 




> In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida reprsente une synthse entre heavy metal et rock psychdlique.


Donc avant de blablater et de dnigrer, apprenez  apprendre !

----------


## zooffy

Ce matin j'ai dcid de reprendre Amon Amarth en lng, en large et en travers.

Ben z'ont ait des trucs pas clairs quand mme. Ya un morceau uasiment Black, faon perceuse de chantier, oula, a fait lourd....

Mais bon, le vent frais de Scandinavie glisse lentement depuis mes enceintes, et a fait vraiment du bien.

Autrement, DavidDeTroyes, ne soit pas trop DEG. Louper un gros groupe, a fait toujours un peu mal, mais faut se qu'il repassera un jour. Perso j'ai loup en un seul concert  RENNES : Keep of Kalessin, Napalm Death et Deicide. Mais pas grave, ils reveindront.

Je te prte mon paule large pour pleurer   :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ce matin j'ai dcid de reprendre Amon Amarth en lng, en large et en travers.
> 
> Ben z'ont ait des trucs pas clairs quand mme. Ya un morceau uasiment Black, faon perceuse de chantier, oula, a fait lourd....
> 
> Mais bon, le vent frais de Scandinavie glisse lentement depuis mes enceintes, et a fait vraiment du bien.
> 
> Autrement, DavidDeTroyes, ne soit pas trop DEG. Louper un gros groupe, a fait toujours un peu mal, mais faut se qu'il repassera un jour. Perso j'ai loup en un seul concert  RENNES : Keep of Kalessin, Napalm Death et Deicide. Mais pas grave, ils reveindront.
> 
> Je te prte mon paule large pour pleurer


Merci. Ce qui m'aurai fait plaisir c'est qu'un de vous puisse y aller (avec mes places si possible) pour slamer sur Descent (j'arrive pas  m'y faire j'y peux rien) !  ::evilred::

----------


## Bakura

Mais... pourquoi de tels groupes ne souhaitent pas sortir d'album ?  ::(:

----------


## B.AF

> Mais... pourquoi de tels groupes ne souhaitent pas sortir d'album ?


C'est vrai, mais au moins maintenant, tu as d'autres moyens de les dcouvrir.

Sauf le chanteur, moi j'y arrive pas....C'est du black a ?

----------


## Bakura

> Sauf le chanteur, moi j'y arrive pas....C'est du black a ?


C'est ce qu'ils appelent du depressive black metal, suicidal black metal... ce que tu veux, mais c'est bien  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

Faut reconnaitre que la voix est trs, trs Black.

Mais c'est du trs bon Black a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas entendu un phras pareil. a me rapelle les annes 80 avec des groupes Bat Cave  mort (jeu de mot dirait Matre capello).

Je rejoins B.AF sur la voix, c'est trs dur quand on aime pas le Black, mais les grattes sont vraiment surprenantes.

Bakura, tant que tu as des rfrences comme a, envoi, a fait du bien le matin avant d'attaquer la programation.

Maintenant je vois pas pourquoi ils n'arriveraient pas  sortir un album, il y a suffisement de label spcialis Black en Allemagne et en Norvge pour les accuellir.

Tiens, dans les propositions de Youtube, y avait a aussi, que je trouve pas trop mal, plus vivant.
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=icY01n...eature=related

----------


## Bakura

> Bakura, tant que tu as des rfrences comme a, envoi, a fait du bien le matin avant d'attaquer la programation.


T'inquite ^^. Surtout que je trouve cette chanson assez mlodique, mme si la voix est assez dure, c'est pas trop... raw  ::aie:: .




> Maintenant je vois pas pourquoi ils n'arriveraient pas  sortir un album, il y a suffisement de label spcialis Black en Allemagne et en Norvge pour les accuellir.


Le gars a l'origine de ce groupe a un label (c'est un Sudois). Le truc, c'est que visiblement il fait plein de side-projects (j'ai recens 5-6 projets diffrents), dont une majorit ne sortent jamais. J'avoue que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi, surtout qu' chaque fois c'est trs bon. Il a un MySpace sur un de ses groupes qui sort un truc, juste ici, mais j'aime moins le style sur ce groupe que sur Dreams...

EDIT : j'ai contact le gars sur MySpace voir s'il est possible d'avoir un peu plus qu'une chanson sur YouTube (surtout qu'il y a un extrait d'une autre chanson du mme groupe sur une compil YouTube, qui est absolument gnial, j'aimerais vraiment avoir un CD de ce groupe...)

----------


## Bakura

Cadeau pour BAF  ::aie:: . Tu vas ADORER la voix  :8-):  (c'est tellement beau... rien de mieux que d'couter a quand tu es dprim, a te mets dans un super tat et aprs hop a repart comme en l'an 40).

Autre truc sympa : coute Lidande sur ce MySpace. J'aime bien ce mlange de gmissements et du son satur, des fois j'ai l'impression aussi qu'il y a des effets sonores, comme l'orage. C'est extrmement joli  ::): .

----------


## B.AF

> Cadeau pour BAF . Tu vas ADORER la voix  (c'est tellement beau... rien de mieux que d'couter a quand tu es dprim, a te mets dans un super tat et aprs hop a repart comme en l'an 40).


 ::sm:: 

.......on dirait un porc qui vient de subir une trachotomie.....

 ::P: 

Mais merci !

----------


## Bakura

> .......on dirait un porc qui vient de subir une trachotomie.....


Ou comme disais un commentaire d'une des vidos YouTube, un gars qui se fait prendre par trois blacks "AAHHHHH C'EST TROOOOP GROSSSSSSS"  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## B.AF

> Ou comme disais un commentaire d'une des vidos YouTube, un gars qui se fait prendre par trois blacks "AAHHHHH C'EST TROOOOP GROSSSSSSS" .


Ce qui est surtout dramatique, c'est qu'au bout de 4 ecoutes, on s'y fait.
 :8O:

----------


## Bakura

> Ce qui est surtout dramatique, c'est qu'au bout de 4 ecoutes, on s'y fait.


Bah c'est normal, c'est bien  :8O: .

----------


## zooffy

Rhalalala, Bakura, si t'tais pas l, faudrait qu'on aille te chercher.

Je sais pas combien de temps tu passe  dnicher ces trucs l, c'est un sacr sport. Aprs, on aime on aime pas, c'est affaire de gout. Je salue l'esprit des deux derniers groupes et la technicit qu'ils ont mis en oeuvre pour rendre compltement dpressif le plus enojuu des Hobbits de la Comt.

Mme un Kender, qui est cenc n'avoir jamais peur, paniquerait un poil  l'coute rpte de ce genre l.

Je reste toujours plus attir par le Death, mais du Black dans ce genre l, de temps, a fait pas de mal. J'ai refait ma playlist de Kalmah sur Youtube, et ce matin elle va passer en boucle.

Bonne journe  tous les mtalleux (mais pas les autres    :;): )))))

----------


## Deadpool

Bon moi, c'est juste pour dire que je vais voir Gojira en concert  Reims ce soir et que j'en salive d'avance.  ::D: 

Voil.  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

> Rhalalala, Bakura, si t'tais pas l, faudrait qu'on aille te chercher.
> 
> Je sais pas combien de temps tu passe  dnicher ces trucs l, c'est un sacr sport. Aprs, on aime on aime pas, c'est affaire de gout. Je salue l'esprit des deux derniers groupes et la technicit qu'ils ont mis en oeuvre pour rendre compltement dpressif le plus enojuu des Hobbits de la Comt.



Merci  ::): . Mais YouTube regorge de son trs trs sympas, ce n'est qu'une affaire de dambuler  travers les "Vidos similaires", ou chercher les MySpace des groupes  ::aie:: 

PS : Kalmah, cay treau bien  ::aie:: . Par ailleurs, c'est moi ou ils font une alternance du type de la voix par album (voix grave et voix ague) ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon moi, c'est juste pour dire que je vais voir Gojira en concert  Reims ce soir et que j'en salive d'avance. 
> 
> Voil.


 ::ouin:: 

(m'en fout, je l'ai ai dj vu et c'tait norme !)

----------


## Bakura

http://www.myspace.com/thestarsaredeadnow

Promis, j'arrte avec le dpressif maintenant  ::aie:: . De toute faon il n'y a que zooffy qui aime bien  ::aie:: .

EDIT : en fait, celle-l spcifiquement. coutez  partir de 4 min 20, j'ai l'impression de connatre cette chanson ....

Je crois que je vais achter l'album, a me plait bien  ::): .

EDIT 2 : Allez hop, aussitt dit, aussitt fait, il est command ^^.

----------


## Bakura

J'ai reu l'album. Trs joli pochette, intrieur qui fait tiep (pas de paroles, pas de photos... c'est srement le style qui veut a), enregistrement de bonne qualit pour du depressif, sans plus. Quant au contenu, trs bon, mais je m'attendais  un peu mieux quand mme  ::(: .

----------


## granquet

> Promis, j'arrte avec le dpressif maintenant . De toute faon il n'y a que zooffy qui aime bien .


tu peux continuer, a as pas forcment sa place ici ("gros mtal qui tache" toussa), mais il n'y as pas que zoophi qui apprcie  :;): 

c'est pas du dpressif (quoi que, pas loin), mais j'ai reu mes albums de drudkh  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bakura

C'est trs sympa ton groupe, je connaissais pas  ::): . La scne ukrainienne est pas mal quand mme  ::): . C'est du NS ?

----------


## granquet

dans leurs trs improbables et rare communications ils se dfinissent comme "aimant l'Ukraine et sa nature", bien que les membres du groupe participent  des projets clairement affichs NS (Hate Forest) et sont produits par Nokturnal Mortum.
les paroles ne sont pas disponibles (mme pas en ukrainien).
je dirais " priori non"

----------


## Bakura

> sont produits par Nokturnal Mortum


Bon bah je dirais oui alors  ::aie:: , juste pour te contredire (d'ailleurs, ils foutent quoi eux  sortir leur nouvel album :/...).

----------


## zooffy

Pour tenter d'apporter une rponse  votre question interressante j'ai trouv a : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drudkh

EDIT : j'ai trouv un lien qui donne quelques paroles, faut fouiller dans la discographie. Mais vu que j'ai pas le niveau en anglais, je sais pas ce que a raconte.
http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=9344

Maintenant j'ai peur qu'un lger tol apparraisse dans ce topic vu la sensibilit du sujet, les vieux dmons sont trs rapide  ressortir et les incomprhensions dues  une lecture trop rapide font commetre parfois des erreurs.

Perso, rien ne me choque et mon ouverture d'esprit et ma tolrance (je sais, on dirai pas !) me permette de discuter de sujet ultra sensible comme celui ci sans m'envoler, tout en restant ouvert en essayant de comprendre.

En ce qui concerne Drudkh, j'ai bien peur que, en fait, si, ils en font partie mais ne souhaite en faire talage. Lorsqu'un groupe est reconnu par la communaut, c'est qu'en gnral il a des textes qui sont compris comme tel par les membres de la communaut (principe valable pour toute communaut).

Alors peut tre pas du NS pur et dur, mais au moins clairement un Nationalisme Ukrainien prononc. Mais il faudrait tre Ukrainine pour bien prendre la mesure de leur texte (dans l'hypothse o on les trouverait). N'oublions pas que ce pays tout neuf  subi pas mal de chose durant le dernier sicle. Et ce qui a un certains sens pour eux n'en peut tre pas pour nous.

Musicalement, j'aime beaucoup la prsence d'instrument "xotique" et l'inspiration Slave. La musique est bien structure et la voix pas trop prenante. Avec un peu de pratique je suis sr qu'on pourrait comprendre ce qu'il raconte,  condition de parler Ukrainien, je n'a pas remarqu que c'tait en anglais, mais je suis pas dou pour les langues.

Sinon, Zoophi, avec un PH, j'y avait pas pens, mais c'est cool. Et surtout, je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  apprcier ce que Bakura nous envoi.

Enfin, j'ai un morceau en boucle que je voulait aprtager avec vous car je le trouve particulirement envoutant. C'est du Death, trs marqu, mais il y a un truc particulier qui se dgage de ce morceau, lorsque les "choeurs" entonne leur "litanie". Vraiment,  chaque coute ce morceau me transporte.
Jugez par vous mme : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmPD-...EC1964&index=0

Kenavo

----------


## granquet

pour statuer sur drudkh; les seuls mots du groupe " la presse" : http://www.metalunderground.com/news...m?newsid=39531



> During all its history, the band followed a 'no photos, no interviews, no website, no gigs' policy, which was nobly accepted by DRUDKH's new label Season of Mist. The absence of any comments or information from DRUDKH's side gave an opening to a few ignorant internet warrior-fans to spread rumors, that the band embraces some extreme political views. This is absolutely misleading and a total profanation, since there is nothing in DRUDKH's music or lyrics that would suggest any political outlook. DRUDKH praise individualism, self-improvement and estrangement from modern values.


traduction vite fait:
Durant toute son histoire, le groupe as suivi une conduite 'pas de photos, pas de web-site, pas d'interviews, pas de concerts' qui tait noblement accept par le nouveau label de drudk Season of Mist. l'absence de commentaires ou d'informations de la part de drudkh as laiss une ouverture a quelques fanboy d'internet ignorants de rpandre la rumeur selon laquelle le groupe adhre  des visions politiques extremes (ouaiche, sur ce coup l j'ai du mal  traduire proprement ...). C'est absolument mensonger et est une profanation comme il n'y as rien dans la musique de drudkh ni dans ses paroles qui suggererais une quelconque affiliation politique. drudkh prone l'individualisme, l'amelioration de soi mme (ou un truc comme a) et la rupture avec les valeurs modernes.


et ce serait bien, pour l'avenir de ce topic, d'viter un dbat sur le NS  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> Jugez par vous mme : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmPD-...EC1964&index=0


Boarf, j'avais rien cout de cet album de Kalmah (juste cout en boucle The Black Waltz et For The Revolution), mais j'aime bien cette chanson aussi, faudrait que j'coute les autres albums d'eux  :;): .

Mais j'avais dj fait la remarque sur un prcdent message concernant Kalmah, mais sur les deux derniers albums la voix est trs grave, alors que l la voix est plutt aigu. Ils changent de chanteur ?

Zooffy & Granquet > Ok pour le NS (c'est dommage pourtant, je connais pas beaucoup de groupes mais pour les rares que je connais c'est trs trs bien, enfin bon je comprends que a soit un peu dplac d'en parler ici :/...).


Sinon, un truc dcouvert hier... dsol, encore du dpressif  ::aie:: .

ATTENTION !!  : Voix trs trs trs spciale http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fps9DJGqy8w

Au passage, j'avais trouv un groupe de depressif il y a quelques temps avec une voix extrmement trange, ce n'tait pas vraiment crie, mais plutt des sortes de gmissements. J'accrochais pas du tout  cause de cette voix trs spciale, mais si quelqu'un connatrait par hasard le nom de ce groupe, car impossible de remettre la main dessus  :;): .

----------


## zooffy

> et ce serait bien, pour l'avenir de ce topic, d'viter un dbat sur le NS


Tu as entirement raison, c'est justement a que je redoute dans ma prcdente intervention.

Sinon,  la lecture de ta traduction cela me rapelle pas mal de chose, dont une bonne partie auxquelles j'adhre depuis toujours mais sur lesquelles j'ai russi  mettre un nom cet t seulement.

Il s'agit des "valeurs paennes". En fait, j'ai dcouvert ou plutt redcouvert, les traditions nordiques par le biais des Asatru, ensemble des dieux Nordiques et pratiques "religieuses" y affrent (pour faire simple).



> drudkh prone l'individualisme, l'amelioration de soi mme (ou un truc comme a) et la rupture avec les valeurs modernes.


C'est surtout cette phrase qui a fait tilt. Le dpassement de soi et la rejet des valeurs modernes est typique des gens qui se rclament du paganisme. Mme si l'individualisme peut,  brule pourpoint, tre condanable, il ne faut pas l'entendre de cette oreille sans nuance.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que l'immense majorit des groupes de Black prone ce genre de chose (le paganisme). Donc il apparait clairement que Drudkh est bien un groupe de Black standard, merci granquet pour ta traduction clairante.

Kenavo

PS : a m'ennuie de constater que la majorit de mes interventions rcente se passe dans ce topic et pas l o je rencontre quelques soucis, non pas que votre compagnie me gne, bien au contraire, je pends un plaisir infini  causer avec des gens sympa, mais j'ai deux problmes sur les bras et tant qu'ils ne sont pas rgl, je peut mettre mon site en ligne, du coup, je vais bientt plus pouvoir me payer  manger.
Rha, les joies d'tre  son compte......

----------


## Bakura

> PS : a m'ennuie de constater que la majorit de mes interventions rcente se passe dans ce topic et pas l o je rencontre quelques soucis, non pas que votre compagnie me gne, bien au contraire, je pends un plaisir infini  causer avec des gens sympa, mais j'ai deux problmes sur les bras et tant qu'ils ne sont pas rgl, je peut mettre mon site en ligne, du coup, je vais bientt plus pouvoir me payer  manger.
> Rha, les joies d'tre  son compte......


Crons un groupe de black  ::aie:: . The Developpe'z  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## granquet

on parle on parle ... mais je me rend compte qu'on as pas parl de Peste Noire.
un groupe de Black Depressif franais qui "met en musique" les textes de Baudelaire:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpd6x...eature=related  ::king::

----------


## Bakura

ahaha j'avais dj cout ce groupe, je trouvais a vachement marrant ^^.

----------


## zooffy

@Bakura
De ce que j'ai lu sur la bio de Kalmah, non il n'ont pas chang de chanteur, c'est soit le mme qui se la pte avec une voix modulable, soit un autre membre de groupe qui chante avec lui (et je pencherais plutt pour la deuxime ide)

Quant  l'histoire de monter un groupe, pourquoi pas : je fais de la batterie, mon fils vient de se mettre  la basse. Et toi ?
Mais surtout faut que tu dmnage et que tu viennes en Bretagne, car moi, jamais je ne reviendrais sur Paris.

Sinon, je suis all voir Ultra Vomitt hier soir, c'tait le quart d'heure dtente !

----------


## Bakura

> Quant  l'histoire de monter un groupe, pourquoi pas : je fais de la batterie, mon fils vient de se mettre  la basse. Et toi ?
> Mais surtout faut que tu dmnage et que tu viennes en Bretagne, car moi, jamais je ne reviendrais sur Paris.


Bien sr que non je n'irai pas en Bretagne ^^. Non non de toute faon c'est impossible, je fais de la guitare depuis... 3 mois  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

et tu crois que varg y faisait de la guitare depuis 10 ans quand il as commenc (et en plus y faisait tous les instrus)?  ::mrgreen:: 

allez, au boulot, on prend la gratte et on s'enregistre avec un dictaphone! nanmho ces jeunes alors  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> et tu crois que varg y faisait de la guitare depuis 10 ans quand il as commenc (et en plus y faisait tous les instrus)?
> 
> allez, au boulot, on prend la gratte et on s'enregistre avec un dictaphone! nanmho ces jeunes alors


Ah oui tiens, j'ai jamais pens  essayer de faire du Burzum  ::aie:: . Faudra que je me regarde les tabs. Mais le problme du mtal c'est que c'est beaucoup trop rapide pour mon faible niveau :/.

----------


## zooffy

Pas de fausse modestie mon petit. Grand guitariste un jour tu deviendra. La Force est avec toi.

Et puis, mon fiston, lui a fais trois semaines qu'il a comemnc la basse, alors.....

Bon dimanche  tous

----------


## Bakura

> Pas de fausse modestie mon petit. Grand guitariste un jour tu deviendra. La Force est avec toi.


Yeeeahhh, d'ailleurs j'ai deux objectifs  la gratte.

L'intro de Jotun

Et le solo de Silent Jealousy d'X-Japan

Rien que a.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Je ne sais plus si j'ai dj mis ce lien, srement, mais Veux-tu danser de Gris est tellement une chanson parfaite. Je la rcoute en boucle depuis hier. Tout y est absolument magnifique, la voix, les paroles, la musique. Et ne parlons pas de la dernire minute, qui me provoque sans cesse cette lgre jouissance  ::aie:: . Ya pas  dire, elle fait partie de mon panthon des chansons parfaites  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Bakura

J'ai regard par pur curiosit les tablatures d'At The Gates... C'est pas difficile en soit mais.. putain qu'est-ce que c'est rapide  :8O: . Aprs un concert comme a (enfin... quand ils sortaient encore des choses  ::cry::  ) il devait avoir la main dfonc qui tremblait toute seule !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Quelqu'un  couter le dernier "Esprit du clan" (l'enfer c'est le notre) ? C'est une grosse tuerie (mais faut aimer le genre pour a).  ::yaisse2:: 

Je le conseil en tout cas.  ::king::

----------


## Bakura

T'as une chanson en particulier ? J'ai cout la premire qui est tomb (Circus Frenesie Chapitre3) mais j'avoue que j'aime pas trop  ::aie::  (bon, me demandez pas d'argumenter, a ne produit pas un son agrable  mes oreilles  ::aie::  ).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> T'as une chanson en particulier ? J'ai cout la premire qui est tomb (Circus Frenesie Chapitre3) mais j'avoue que j'aime pas trop  (bon, me demandez pas d'argumenter, a ne produit pas un son agrable  mes oreilles  ).


Non mais heureusement qu'il faut pas argumenter  chaque chanson qu'on aime pas sinon on en fini pas !  ::mrgreen:: 

Va sur leur myspace et ecoute les deux premires de la playlist.  :;): 

Mais bon si tu n'as pas aim le chapitre 3, y'as peu de chance que tu aime le suivant.  ::?:

----------


## Bakura

Je confirme, j'aime pas trop... Aucune des deux premires... Dommage :p.

Aller...  moi : du melodic death... CHINOIS  ::aie:: . Un autre truc chinois qui mlange de la musique traditionnel et le mtal. trange  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je confirme, j'aime pas trop... Aucune des deux premires... Dommage :p.
> 
> Aller...  moi : du melodic death... CHINOIS . Un autre truc chinois qui mlange de la musique traditionnel et le mtal. trange


J'ai pas le son au taf mais ce soir, je reg... j'coute a !  :;):

----------


## zooffy

Je viens d'couter Esprit de clan et je trouve a pas mal du tout. Je vais suivre leur histoire pour voir s'il viennent prs de ma Bretagne chrie.

Sinon, les trucs chinois, c'est assez marrant. Le premier n'est pas du Death, mais du Black (rapport  la voix) mais c'est trs bon.
Le second, par contre est vraiment bizarre. a pourrait tenir du Pagan, mais avec une version asiastique et surtout exprimentale, je trouve.

N'oublions pas que le style exprimental, valable aussi bien en Mtal, qu'en Rock ou Pop ou ce que vous voulez, c'est quand l'artiste tente un truc qui le fait tripper un max. Ensuite, le public adore et l'artisite en fait son fond de commerce ou le public dteste et l'artiste se tape une dpression carabine !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je viens d'couter Esprit de clan et je trouve a pas mal du tout. Je vais suivre leur histoire pour voir s'il viennent prs de ma Bretagne chrie.!


Je les ai vu en concert dans une petite salle de 300 gus... Autant te dire que a envoi du bois ! C'est un truc de boucher, faut pas y aller en danseuse...  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Zoofy (et les autrs zaussi :p) !! Je viens de trouver un truc l  ::|: ... Un one man band chinois (je savais pas qu'il y avait autant de groupes au pays de Mao !), le dbut commence trs doucement, un peu pop, et puis a se rveille ensuite  1:50, c'est vraiment bon ! clique ici


DavidDeTroyes > Ouais voil, Esprit du Clan c'est bourrin. C'est a qui me dplait un peu, a sonne un peu "bourrin pour faire du bourrin", comme beaucoup de trucs amricains (oui, je sais que c'est franais, mais pas mal de groupes amricains font a). Spour a que je prfre le mtal scandinave  :8-): .

Aprs voil, si tu me payes une place de concert pour ce groupe, j'irai, a doit bien dfouler quand mme (quoique... j'ai toujoiurs as fait un seul concert  18 ans, je crois que a risque de me faire spcial si je commence par ce genre de groupes  ::yaisse2:: )

EDIT : j'adore la pochette de l'album :

----------


## zooffy

Ce folk Chinese est pas mal du tout (sauf la voix ! ).
Maintenant rflchi : 1.2 milliard d'habitants, y a un moment o la statistique s'impose et donc qu'il y a beaucoup de groupes.

Sinon, dans le mtal scandinave aussi, y a du bourrin pour faire du bourrin. Le bourrin n'est pas l'apanage des groupes amricains.

Enfin, concert, ah, les concerts. Tu habites en RP, donc tu as toutes facilts pour aller dans des concerts. Cherche un peu sur le Web, tu trouveras plein de choses. Commencent par des petits concerts pas loin de chez toi.

Ou alors, mets toi en rapport avec des asso, genre les Acteurs de l'Ombre (dont je fais partie  distance). Ils organisent des trucs trs sympa et le boss (enfin l'ancien, GG) est fan de Black.

Bref, moi je pense que tu pourras plus facilement que moi aller dans des concerts et puis 18 ans, c'est encore jeune. tu as plein d'anne devant toi et surtout plein de possibilit de temps libre. On en reparlera quand tu auras 4 gamins  la maison ! ! !

----------


## Bakura

> Ce folk Chinese est pas mal du tout (sauf la voix ! ).
> Maintenant rflchi : 1.2 milliard d'habitants, y a un moment o la statistique s'impose et donc qu'il y a beaucoup de groupes.


Sauf que sur ces 1.2 milliards t'en a une bonne partie  la campagne, je sais pas s'ils ont ide de ce que peut tre le mtal :p.




> Sinon, dans le mtal scandinave aussi, y a du bourrin pour faire du bourrin. Le bourrin n'est pas l'apanage des groupes amricains.


Bien sr bien sr, aprs beaucoup de groupes amricains font du bourrin, dans les pays scandinaves ont trouve beaucoup de trucs bien mlodiques. Fin bref, j'coute quand a me plait, et force est de constater que ce qui me plait vient du nord ou de l'est (et en Asie je me rends compte qu'il y a pas mal de trucs sympas  :;): ).




> Enfin, concert, ah, les concerts. Tu habites en RP, donc tu as toutes facilts pour aller dans des concerts. Cherche un peu sur le Web, tu trouveras plein de choses. Commencent par des petits concerts pas loin de chez toi.


Le soucis c'est que j'ai pas envie d'y aller tout seul et, parmi mes quelques amis, aucun n'aime cette musique et puis... je redoute toujours un peu, par exemple je me vois mal aller dans un concert de black alors que j'ai plutt le look d'un listener de Britney Spears quoi  ::|: .

Aprs, si developpez.com organise une soire concert mtal sur Paris un de ces jours, j'irais bien, au moins vous je vous connais un peu, et puis je sais que vous tes un peu geek, au fond de vous  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## zooffy

> Sauf que sur ces 1.2 milliards t'en a une bonne partie  la campagne, je sais pas s'ils ont ide de ce que peut tre le mtal :p.


Oui, amis statistiquement, ceuq qui sont en ville sont tout de mme vachement plus nombreux qu'en France, voir mme en Europe. N'oublie aps non plus qu'il y a un grand dsert en Chine et, comme son nom l'indique, y a pas beaucoup d'habitant.
Enfin, bref, disons que la Chine est peut tre la nouvelle nation du Mtal....





> Le soucis c'est que j'ai pas envie d'y aller tout seul et, parmi mes quelques amis, aucun n'aime cette musique et puis... je redoute toujours un peu, par exemple je me vois mal aller dans un concert de black alors que j'ai plutt le look d'un listener de Britney Spears quoi .


C'est pour a que je te proposais d'aller vers une asso. a te permet de rencontrer des gens (parfois sympa !) qui de base coute la mme musique, donc qui on au moins un point commun avec toi.

Maintenant le look, ben oublie a. Moi je vais au HellFet avec un polaire Pruvien pour le soir et tout le monde veut me le voler parce que a change des mecs en noir avec des cheveux longs ! 
Donc oublie le look. Le look n'est qu'apparence, mtrialisme et futilit. Concentre toi sur ton me, ton coeur et ta spiritualit. Vis la musique, empli toi de mlodies, de vibrations. Pense musique, sonorit et commnion avec l'artiste. Le reste tu t'en balance et c'est l que tu reconnaitras les vrais mtalleux, ceux qui viendront vers toi malgr un look pas trop dans l'esprit.




> Aprs, si developpez.com organise une soire concert mtal sur Paris un de ces jours, j'irais bien, au moins vous je vous connais un peu, et puis je sais que vous tes un peu geek, au fond de vous .


Ben lance l'ide. Regarde les gars de Reims qui voulait fourguer leur place de concert, c'est dj un dbut. Moi je viendrais pas, c'est sur. Mais je suis persuad qu'il y a des amateur de mtal ici mme qui habite en RP qui se feront une joie de te retrouver pour aller  un concert.

----------


## Deadpool

> Aprs, si developpez.com organise une soire concert mtal sur Paris un de ces jours, j'irais bien, au moins vous je vous connais un peu, et puis je sais que vous tes un peu geek, au fond de vous .


Bakura, on s'est dj fait quelques RIDs musicales entre membres de DVP, il existe mme un topic ddi qui se trouve l.

N'hsite pas  y proposer des concerts.  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> Moi je viendrais pas, c'est sur.


Fait chier, j'voulais aller faire mon premier concert avec toi moi  ::aie:: .




> Concentre toi sur ton me, ton coeur et ta spiritualit. Vis la musique, empli toi de mlodies, de vibrations. Pense musique, sonorit et commnion avec l'artiste.


C'est d'une beaut ce que tu dis l  :8-): .

Tu crois que je peux venir comme a  un concert de mtal ?  ::aie:: 



Deadpool > Merci pour le lien  :;): . En fait j'ai failli aller  un concert en novebmre, celui d'X-Japan parce que j'adore ce groupe, mais ces cons l'ont annuls  la dernire minute... Mais il faudrait vraiment choisir un truc dont je sais que l'ambiance est sympa... Se faire  Gorgoroth pour un premier concert par exemple, je pense pas que a soit une bonne ide  ::aie:: .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Aprs voil, si tu me payes une place de concert pour ce groupe, j'irai, a doit bien dfouler quand mme (quoique... j'ai toujoiurs as fait un seul concert  18 ans, je crois que a risque de me faire spcial si je commence par ce genre de groupes )


Dj que j'arrive pas  y aller  mes concerts (Gojira, reviennez, promis je serai l ce coup-ci  ::cry:: )




> Bakura, on s'est dj fait quelques RIDs musicales entre membres de DVP


 ::ouin::

----------


## Bakura

> Dj que j'arrive pas  y aller  mes concerts (Gojira, reviennez, promis je serai l ce coup-ci )


Et aprs, on code tous ensemble une application en C++, et c'est la soire parfaite  ::yaisse2:: .

----------


## granquet

> Le soucis c'est que j'ai pas envie d'y aller tout seul et, parmi mes quelques amis, aucun n'aime cette musique et puis... je redoute toujours un peu, par exemple je me vois mal aller dans un concert de black alors que j'ai plutt le look d'un listener de Britney Spears quoi .


j'ai toujours fait tous mes concerts seul (on est misanthrope o on l'est pas  ::aie:: )
aller  un concert, je vois pas bien l'intrt d'y aller avec des potes.
1) tu peux pas discuter
2) dans le pogo, ben tes potes y sont pas forcement  cot de toi
3) de toute faon y'as toujours 150 personnes pour une salle de 80 personnes, vous allez vous perdre  ::aie:: 
4) y'en auras toujours un pour se peter la jambe dans le pogo ou etre malade et te pourrir la soire
5) y peuvent mme pas te tenir ta biere quand tu vas pisser, 2 chances sur 3 de la retrouver vide
6) c'est plus facile pour aborder les gonzesses  ::aie:: 


pour le look, je vois pas en quoi a peux gner, j'ai jamais rencontrer/vu de "dbiles" dans les concerts. au pire on vas te demander si tu t'es perdu ... une bonne occase de discuter metal avec une nouvelle tte pendant l'interlude  :;): 

et pour finir, mon premier concert, c'tait Tsjuder (Black Metal haineux bourraing et old school, je sent qu'il peux y'avoir des amateurs  :;): )et Carpathian Forest  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> Fait chier, j'voulais aller faire mon premier concert avec toi moi .


Ben viens en Bretagne fin Aout, je suis orga sur un festival. a seras pas ton premire concert (j'espre), mais a permetra de se voir.



> C'est d'une beaut ce que tu dis l .


Merci, c'est ma faon de vivre le Mtal.



> Tu crois que je peux venir comme a  un concert de mtal ?


Oui, je pense bien. a cr l'ambiance, a change de l'habitude et comme dirai Granquet a attire les gonzesses




> Se faire  Gorgoroth pour un premier concert par exemple, je pense pas que a soit une bonne ide .


Ben moi je dis si. En fait commencer apr un gros concert, avec un gros je trouve a mieux. J'ai commenc comme a. Le seul ennui c'est que les suivants, plus petits, sont plus dificile a apprcier, mais aprs, avec l'habitude et l'ge on ne fait plus de diffrence entre gros et petits concerts.

----------


## Bakura

> a attire les gonzesses


Ah ya des filles dans les concerts de mtal ?  ::aie:: 

Je viendrai srement  Brest l'anne prochaine quelques jours :p... si a tombe pendant une soire de concert why not  ::):

----------


## zooffy

Oui, y a des filles et souvent elles sont super jolies. En tout cas plus que dans d'autres styles de concert.

Sinon, Brest, ouaips, pour de la Bretagne, c'est bien. Mais prend un Mappy quequeconque et regarde o se trouve Muzillac, tu verras, c'est tout pret.

Allez, ce matin, je repars sur du Kalmah

----------


## Bakura

> tu verras, c'est tout pret.


212 Km... c'est PAS tout prt ^^.

----------


## granquet

> 212 Km... c'est PAS tout prt ^^.


2h de trajet (aux limitations toussa), c'est la porte  cot  :;): 

motive toi! a vaut le coup !
j'ai souvent fait 400 bornes pour voir des concerts (genre Riihimki <-> Seinjoki, o Marseille <-> Lyon, o Perpignan <-> Marseille)

----------


## Bakura

> Riihimki <-> Seinjoki


Plus l'avion pour aller en Finlande, l a fait loin  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Ah oui, est-ce que la pratique rgulire et rpte du headbangage est ncessaire en concert ? Comme celle de la position des doigts pour former une parfaite corne de diable ?



 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 


EDIT : Ecoutez a, du metal du Botswana  ::aie:: . Ca fait... bizarre  ::D: .

EDIT 2 : Woooow !! Alors l je suis vachement content de ma trouvaille... Ca vient de Core du Sud. Ca c'est clairement ce que j'aime !!

----------


## zooffy

Le HeadBang sans les cheveux longs = aucun intrt ! ! ! 

Quand au signe distinctif, qui permet de reconnaitre un membre de la congrgation et qui premet d'afficher une appartenance  un groupe socio culturel dfini et reprsentatif, ben oui, faut le faire.

Les petits gars du Botswana, ben trs, trs bien. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aim.
Les corens, dj moins. Musicalement ils viennent gentillement se placer sur un registre un peu Dark et trs Melodic, mais la voix purement Black dessus me pose un soucis. Vu la qualit de la musique et du fucking solo que j'coute en crivant ces lignes, ben j'aurais bien vu Simone Simons chanter l dessus. Et l'arriv du piano sur fond de riff saturs  mort, ben a me laisse pantois et rveur. Et bizarrement, la voix revient avec un respect important. Bon, globalement c'est bien, mais la premire impression tait pas trs top.

Merci Bakura

Encore, encore, encore

----------


## getz85

> Ah oui, est-ce que la pratique rgulire et rpte du headbangage est ncessaire en concert ? Comme celle de la position des doigts pour former une parfaite corne de diable ?


Te prends pas la tte comme a, tu fais ce que tu veux!
Personne va venir te casser les couilles parce que tu headbangues pas ou tu fais pas le signe du diable  ::lol:: 

Et t'en fais pas pour ton apparence et ton style, y'a pas que des gars habills en noir  ces concerts (je te l'accord, y'en a une majorit  ::lol:: )!

Et si tu veux pas commencer par un concert trop "trve" (genre gorgoroth a se comprend  ::lol:: ), va voir un groupe plus mainstream.

En tout cas j'ai l'impression que tu as une mauvaise ide sur les concerts de mtal, tu diabolises un peu trop le truc.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Non mais vous avez jamais vu Gojira en concert ou quoi ? Regardez le bassiste (cheveux court) ! J'ai jamais vu un type qui se dfonce le cou comme lui !  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Non mais vous avez jamais vu Gojira en concert ou quoi ? Regardez le bassiste (cheveux court) ! J'ai jamais vu un type qui se dfonce le cou comme lui !


Clair!

C'est vrai que j'ai beaucoup aim la prestation du bassiste dans le concert de Gojira de Reims que j'ai fais y'a pas longtemp, il tait bien  fond dans le truc.  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

> Les petits gars du Botswana, ben trs, trs bien. J'ai vraiment beaucoup aim.
> Les corens, dj moins. Musicalement ils viennent gentillement se placer sur un registre un peu Dark et trs Melodic, mais la voix purement Black dessus me pose un soucis.


Justement, la voix des corens j'adore vraiment, c'est typiquement le type de chant que je trouve le plus sduisant  ::): . Alors que le Botswana j'aime moins la voix. Et j'adore les guitares des corens. De toute faon, comme m'a dit mon prof de gratte, je dois tre un fan de heavy metal refoul  ::aie:: .


zoofy > Je suis d'accord, headbanger sans cheveux longs a n'a rien de joli...

EDIT : en parlant de headbangage, je viens de trouver un truc norme ! C'est une... simulation de headbangage, comme Guitar Hero sauf qu' la place de la guitare, on a une tte qu'on doit faire headbanger :d.

----------


## Bakura

Je vous avait dj parl il y a quelques mois d'un groupe de death mlodique espagnol, Dawn of Tears, qui avait eu la bonne ide de mettre gratuitement leur album en tlchargement. Je m'tais inscrit  leur groupe Facebook et j'ai reu ce matin un lien pour leur nouvel EP, galement en ligne gratuitement sur leur site  :;): .

J'ai pas pu couter encore, mais je vous donne le lien. Si c'est aussi bien que leur prcdent album a me va  ::):  Cliquez ici (Dark Chamber Litanies)

Et pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas cout Descent, allez y, il est excellent comme album  :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

je sais pas si c'est un repost mais je post quand mme



> Vous avez dj entendu parler du Mtal, et ses diffrents styles : des 
> fois les gens se perdent dans les diffrentes classifications du mtal, 
> alors que cest simple. Une petite illustration  partir dun exemple 
> connu : une histoire de chevalier qui doit combattre un dragon et sauver 
> une princesse, vue  travers chaque type de mtal.
> 
> 
> HEAVY METAL
> Le chevalier arrive sur une Harley Davidson, tue le dragon, boit 
> ...



edit: bon, ok, c'est un repost du 29/10/2006, 21h45 mais comme c'est  un endroit que vous pouvez pas atteindre, je partage  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je sais pas si c'est un repost mais je post quand mme


Oui.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Peut-tre mme que c'est un repost d'un repost ^^.

Sinon en anglais on a une sorte de prsentation  faire sur l'Australie. Avec un gars on a pris la musique, alors on va prsenter l'industrie musicale en Australie, et il prsentera un groupe/chanteur peu connu d'Australie, mais dans ce qu'il aime (plus pop-rock), ce sera the "Light Side", et moi je vais prsenter un groupe de black metal depressif (Austere, c'est pas mon groupe prfr mais c'est pas mal, sauf si vous connaissez d'autres bons groupe de black australien), ce sera the "Dark Side" ^^.

Ca va tre drle  ::):

----------


## Bakura

New In Flames' sound, but it's better ^^

----------


## zooffy

Mais c'est c'est trs, trs bon a, mon ami Bakura.

Dcidment, ces Japonnais m'tonneront toujours.

----------


## Bakura

Ouaip, la scne japonaise est pas mal du tout. Par contre clairement on sent l'inspiration Anders Friden new wave sur le chant de ce groupe ^^.

----------


## mavina

> Mais c'est c'est trs, trs bon a, mon ami Bakura.
> 
> Dcidment, ces Japonnais m'tonneront toujours.


Attends de venir au Japon ^^
Ils sont fous ces Japonais  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Mon petit frre, pas mtalleux mais trs fan du Japon, y va rgulirement et il m'a dit la mme chose.

Mais cette andouille n'a ps t foutu de me rammener un CD.........

----------


## zooffy

RRRRAAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAA


La Sude, ses fjords, ses blondes et AMON AMARTH

L, je me repasse la complte de ce merveilleux groupe, trop fort dans mes oreilles.

Et en plus, au mois de Juin je vais les revoir.

En parlant de a, je trouve que a serait pas mal de faire un point de raliement histoire qu'on voit nos bobines et qu'on se paie une bire

----------


## Bakura

> La Sude, ses fjords, ses blondes



La Sude a des blondes magnifiques (Stockholm en tout cas), mais la Sude n'a pas de fjords  ::aie:: . On m'a toujours dit que seul la Norvge avait des fjords.

C'est sur qu'Amon Amarth c'est bien, personne de motiver pour aller les voir en Sude ? ^^

----------


## zooffy

Ben la sude, a fait un peu loin et surtout un peu cher pour moi en ce moment.

Sinon, des fjords en Sude, si, il y en a. Certes, les norvgiens sont plus jolis, mais les fjords sont des deux cts de la pninsule scandinave.

----------


## getz85

Nouveau titre de Gorod,du bon death technique franais : http://www.myspace.com/gorod

Une tuerie!

----------


## zooffy

C'est super technique comme truc tout de mme.
Parfois, je trouve que al guitare faon Steve VAI (trs bonne du reste) ne s'accorde pas trs bien avec la voix bien Death (trs bonne aussi).

Disons que chaque lment est bon, mais que l'accord entre les deux n'est pas forcment du meilleur gout.

D'un autre ct, bon point pour la scne franaise d'avoir un groupe de cette qualit.

Merci ToutPaum

----------


## getz85

Mais de rien zoofy.  ::D: 




> Disons que chaque lment est bon, mais que l'accord entre les deux n'est pas forcment du meilleur gout.


Je suis trop habitu  couter du death technique pour trouver que a ne s'accorde pas bien...Pour moi c'est parfait  ::D:

----------


## tesla

> C'est super technique comme truc tout de mme.
> Parfois, je trouve que al guitare faon Steve VAI


Euh...faut pas exagerer quand mme  :8O: 
Je trouve que ca fait tres pomp sur Annihilator moi. Enfin la voix...ben c'est du Death quoi, jamais compris l'interet de cette facon de "chanter".

----------


## zooffy

Moi aussi, quand j'ai dcouvert le Death, j'ai eu du mal, beaucoup de mal.

Mais en coutant des groupes comme Kalmah, Amon Amarth, In Mourning ou mme Cannibal Corpse, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup d'motion qui passe dans ce timbre de voix.

En fait, il faut surtout cherche l'accord entre ce que fais la guitare et le chant et l, a prends otut son intrt.

Mais comme d'habitude, ce n'est qu'un avis, donc  prendre avec ses propres vibrations.

----------


## Dia_FR

j'en profite pour m'incruster dans ce sujet que je lis rgulirement sans participer :

j'ai aussi vachement de mal avec le "chant" type "voix d'outre tombe"
perso je suis plutot heavy, nu, industriel ou symphonique

mais bon, comme c prcisment ce genre l que ma copine aime, elle m'a fait cout quelques trucs et c vrai que y a du Amon Amarth ou du Opeth qui passe pas mal

m'enfin, c quand mme assez rude quand tu dbarques dans le death  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> mais bon, comme c prcisment ce genre l que ma copine aime, elle m'a fait cout quelques trucs et c vrai que y a du *Amon Amarth ou du Opeth* qui passe pas mal


Elle a bon gout ta copine.  ::D:

----------


## zooffy

Je dirai la mme chose...........

Mais as tu cout aussi du Kalmah. 
Et surtout In Mourning. J'a dcouvert ce groupe en faisant la chronique de leur album pour un webzine et vraiment, je suis rest scotch. En faisant abstraction de la voix (qui te pose une petit soucis) je suis sr que tu aprciera le phras de guitare, vraiment profond, voir sensuel  certains endroit.

Ecoute a : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fpPP...eature=related et farfouille pour trouver le reste de l'album tu m'en dira des nouvelles.

----------


## Bakura

Je suis tomb sur un groupe Sudois hier, a s'appelle Cult Of Luna, pour le coup c'est assez calme et au niveau de la voix c'est bien plus accessible, a pourrait te plaire peut-tre (a ressemble un peu  Envy, je plussoie la page Wikipedia) :

ici

----------


## Dia_FR

Cult of Luna : celle dont t'as fil le lien, assez calme en effet, la voix est quand mme  la limite pour moi mais pas mal sinon

In Mourning : bon ba ct voix c mort par contre les instrus sont bien sympas ! (du coup, j'ai fort apprci le passage  3:30 o c'est un autre gars qui chante  ::P: )
me la suis repasse qlqs fois pour la peine  :;): 

@Deadpool
je transmets  ::mrgreen::

----------


## granquet

c'est super vieux et surement deja poste (quelque part ...)
mais je suis retombe dessus et ca m'as re-fait rire  ::aie:: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_dVy...eature=related

ah et j'allais oublier: Children Of Bodom completement bourre au wacken 08  ::aie:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS6AA...eature=related

----------


## zooffy

@Bakura : je suis mme pas tonn que tu apprcie Cult of Luna.......

@Dia_Fr : ben oui, la voix, c'est la voix. Mais justement, ct guitare, a dchire tout de mme. Et encore, faut faire l'effort d'couter le rste de l'album. Y a vraiment des moments de pure bonheur.
Dans ta transmission, n'oublie pas de lui fil surtout les liens et les groupes, au cas o elle connaitrait pas (ce qui m'tonnerais)

@Granquet : vraiment top cool la pub ! Par contre le Children of Bodom, c'est bte on voit pas la scne et vu que je parle pas anglais, j'ai rien compris.

Plus globalement : vous pensez quoi de l'ide de faire un petit rassemblement de dveloppeur au prochain HellFEst ?

----------


## Bakura

> @Bakura : je suis mme pas tonn que tu apprcie Cult of Luna.......


Ah bon, pourquoi a ? ^^

Pour l'ide du HellFest euh... why not, c'est quand et o ?

----------


## tintin22

Ceux qui ne connaissent pas, je vous conseille le groupe Opeth ( c'est du progressive death metal )  ::king::

----------


## zooffy

> ..., c'est quand et o ?


ET tu ose poser cette question l ? ? ? ? ?? ?? ? ? 

Mais sur quelle plante vis tu ? ?? ? ? ? ? ? ?? 

Bon alors, on va faire comme si tu venais juste de naitre et qu'il faut t'apprendre les choses doucement : CLISSON le 19-20-21 Juin 2009 (c'est  ct de NANTES)

Maintenant, GOOGLE Est ton ami, aussi.
Et si, comme moi t'es fainant : www.hellfest.fr

AMuse toi bien, y a des groupes qui vont te plaire.

----------


## Bakura

ah oui Clisson effectivement  ::aie:: . C'est pas comme si j'en avais jamais entendu parl en plus  ::): .

----------


## zooffy

Ben tout mtalleux qui se respcete connais ce festoch, le plus gros de France, qui est en passe de devenir le plus gros d'Europe.

Mme le Wacken commence  trembler.

Enfin, bref, l'ide c'est de se retrouver l bas et de se boire une bonne glutt

----------


## Bakura

J'en ai dj peur, rien que l'ide de me retrouver dans un festival, avec plein de monde (je suis agoraphobe :p), et surtout plein de mtalleux  ::aie:: .

----------


## granquet

je lis a droite a gauche 36 000 tickets vendus, pareil que le Tuska dis donc ... ca commence a faire  ::aie:: 





> Enfin, bref, l'ide c'est de se retrouver l bas et de se boire une bonne glutt



je suis partant a fond a fond  ::mrgreen:: 
sauf que surement pas cet annee pour moi, un stagiaire ca prend pas de vacances  ::(:

----------


## Bakura

Planant...

----------


## Bakura

Ca intresserait personne le concert d'Envy ?  ::(:

----------


## Rizzen

/Me permet de faire un peu de pub pour un concert ce weekend (mon groupe est Diary of Destruction)

----------


## zooffy

T'a bien raison de te permettre, surtout pour un truc bon comme a.

Mais questions : 
- connais tu DarkNation ?
- as tu des contact avec les Acteurs de l'Ombre ?

J'ai comme dans l'ide que Diary ne m'est pas inconnu, mais j'ai du mal  remettre.

Peut tre ai je massacr un album dans une chronique, un jour de mauvais humeur.......

En tout cas, vraiment trs bon les morceaux sur le MySpace.

----------


## Rizzen

Je connais les acteurs de l'ombre que de nom aprs peut-tre que les autres membres du groupes connaisses mieux que moi ^^

Merci pour le compliment

----------


## r0d

Cette nuit, je me suis fait un bon pti concert de black ici  Madrid: Ancient + Gothmog + Crying Blood 
Du bon son, et 2 grosses surprises:
- Je ne savais pas que mon batteur de black mtal prfr, Nicholas Howard Barker, faisait partie de l'actuel line-up de Ancient.
- Les deux premiers groupes sont espagnols et ont prouv que la scne black espagnole est bien vivante!

----------


## getz85

Bon alors les metalheads, on coute plus rien?  ::cry:: 

Dernire dcouverte, Ulcerate : http://www.myspace.com/ulcerate

Du death chaotique  la Immolation avec une petite touche progressive, des passages limite post-Harcore  la Isis/Cult of luna.
Allez donc voir cette chro qui rsume parfaitement bien l'album :

http://www.vs-webzine.com/news.php?p...k&id_news=9824

----------


## Bakura

Wow, a envoie sa maman !

J'aime beaucoup, merci bien pour ce groupe (mme si la voix est assez cache par le reste, je trouve  ::(: )).

----------


## granquet

> Bon alors les metalheads, on coute plus rien?


nan, on joue ... fin ... on vas essayer !  ::lol::

----------


## getz85

Content que a te plaise Bakura  ::king:: 

Tu joues de quoi granquet?

----------


## zooffy

Un poil trop chaotique  mon gout, mais sinon, c'est pas mal

----------


## Bakura

Bonsoir les mtalleux ^^

Du bien sombre, du bien mlodique, du bien dpressif comme je les aime  ::ccool::  clique ! (oui oui, le dbut est lent...)

----------


## zooffy

Tu sais quoi ?

Ben c'est vachement bien ce truc l, dis donc.....

a m'a bien dtendu les neuronnes, avec tous les noeuds que je me fais sur le C#.....

----------


## Bakura

Moi aussi, je bataille avec un projet C pour l'cole. Je hais le C...

----------


## granquet

allez, encore un peu d'humour:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc-V3NYckOI

----------


## zooffy

Bon, vu l'heure, je pense que c'est le moment idal pour lancer le rappel du HellFest.

Alors soyons prcis : ceux qui veulent qu'on se voit au HellFest, lve la main, heu non, pardon, envoi un MP ou mieux un mail (le mien est dispo dans mon profil.

Je serais sur place ds le Jeudi soir, donc avec un change de portable, on peut arriver  quelque chose.

Voil, c'est dit et si vous voulez pas, ben tant pis.

----------


## Bakura

Dsol mais non pour ma part  ::lol:: . Pas encore prt pour affronter la foule....

----------


## Bakura

Carnal Forge (sudois, j'aime bien)

Aeveron (j'aime beaucoup  ::ccool::  )

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas cout de death mlo, a fait un bien fou  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

J'ai trouv un lien assez extra tout  l'heure en surfant sur YouTube... Un allemand qui poste pas mal de vidos de groupes assez obscurs, j'en coute plusieurs depuis tout  l'heure et il y a vraiment du bon contenu (principalement death mlodique). Je vous donne le lien : ici

----------


## Bakura

A couter. Les clean vocals sont assez... droutants je trouve, mais a se laisse vraiment bien couter, et c'est chinois  ::aie:: .

----------


## Mat.M

Aidez-moi  ::oops::  !!
J'ai entendu un groupe une fois sur une radio anglophone d'Ottawa un samedi soir ( j'habite au Canada ) , le genre c'est un peu hard-fm comme Motley Crue,Ratt de jadis mais en plus rapide et plus nergique.
Je n'arrive vraiment pas  retrouver qui c'est..
Ca doit tre un groupe trs rcent.
je sais qu'ici tout le monde aime le Death-Metal j'en suis rest aux groupes des annes 80/90 comme Metallica, Megadeth,Kiss et compagnie  ::mouarf:: 
Mais j'aime bien Iced Earth aussi SURTOUT leur premier album ponyme.
Si quelqu'un a une suggestion..

----------


## Bakura

Je suis pas cal heavy, mais tu peux essayer de la chanter avec Midomi =) (ok, je suis dj loin). C'est un groupe canadien ?

----------


## Mat.M

Salut Bakura je vais regarder cela .
Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un groupe Canadien ils avaient un son vraiment US
 :;):

----------


## Bakura

C'est vraiment dur, des groupes de heavy il doit en exister par milliers, sans plsu d'information, a sera dur  ::D: . Tu veux pas nous chanter l'air et le mettre ici en pice jointe ?  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu veux pas nous chanter l'air et le mettre ici en pice jointe ?


non je chante aussi mal que Carla  ::mouarf::

----------


## Dia_FR

> non je chante aussi mal que Carla


dj, commence par chanter plus fort qu'elle, a permettra d'entendre ta voix... et sinon, oui, chaud de trouver le groupe avec le peu d'lments, sur le lot existant...  ::?:

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Pour y voir plus clair (ou pas) ...  :



 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Effectivement c'est plus clair  ::D: 

(ps: il ne me semble pas que *System of a Down* soit un groupe uniquement classable dans le _neo metal_...)

----------


## Bakura

Il manque le black mtal dpressif, blasphme !! Et le drone aussi  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Plus clair, plus clair, c'est vite dit.

Mais ce document est cool.

----------


## granquet

un petit coup d'oeil vite fait et on se dis que le mec qui as fait ca est un amateur ... Uriah Heep et Blue Oyster Cult ... c'est pas du Heavy Metal, loin de la ...
il manque Venom.
Pantera as commence en 1983 (avec du "hair metal" certes ... mais ils sont classable  ::D: )
et Megadeth dans le speed metal? wtf?  ::aie:: 
et Malevolent creation, je vois pas pourquoi y seraient dans le Brutal Death ...

non serieux ... y'as pas un bugzilla?  ::D: 


note a ceux qui me connaissent pas bien: j'adore critiquer, c'est mon passe temps favoris.
sinon ca pars d'un bon sentiment  ::mrgreen::

----------


## getz85

> un petit coup d'oeil vite fait et on se dis que le mec qui as fait ca est un amateur ... Uriah Heep et Blue Oyster Cult ... c'est pas du Heavy Metal, loin de la ...
> il manque Venom.
> Pantera as commence en 1983 (avec du "hair metal" certes ... mais ils sont classable )
> et Megadeth dans le speed metal? wtf? 
> et Malevolent creation, je vois pas pourquoi y seraient dans le Brutal Death ...
> 
> non serieux ... y'as pas un bugzilla? 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, Hypocrisy et Gorefest galement dans le brutal death  ::aie:: 
Et il manque le death technique galement (ou techno-death)  ::P:

----------


## Remizkn

Je doute que *Offspring* se classe dans le *grunge*...

----------


## Bakura

Chers amis... l'heure est grave. Je viens de trouver la musique la plus dpressive, la plus mlancolique qui soit. Jamais je ne trouverai plus tortur que ce mec Sudois qui a sorti ce "truc" en asile psychiatrique.

A l'heure ou mes parents et mon frre se sont barrs en vacances et que moi, seul, je reste dans ce grand appartement vide  couter a, je ne sais pas si je tiendrai la nuit. Alors  tous, bonne nuit...

Ah oui, le lien quand mme ( couter  vos risques et prils...)  ::lol:: .

----------


## Gnoce

Humour noir et mtal dans ce jeu vido trash : Brutal Legend

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Pour ceux qui sont intresss (et qui ne connaissent pas), un groupe fait depuis quelques annes des reprises de musiques de jeux vidos version mtal : Powerglove.

Mario, Sonic, Zelda, Megaman, Mortal Kombat, Final Fantasy, Castlevania, Tetris et bien d'autres..  ::mouarf:: 

Plus d'infos ici !!

_Note :_ le nom du groupe vient de l (oui ce sont des g33ks  ::lol:: )

Avis perso : mme si les compos n'ont pas du tre trop dures  crire, les adaptations sont bien fun, l'esprit des jeux repris est bien retranscrit et les solos ... pas mal  ::ccool::

----------


## Gnoce

Leur site est franchement sympa =)

----------


## granquet

> Chers amis... l'heure est grave. Je viens de trouver la musique la plus dpressive, la plus mlancolique qui soit. Jamais je ne trouverai plus tortur que ce mec Sudois qui a sorti ce "truc" en asile psychiatrique.


ah oui ... Silencer ... t'es tombe sur _LA_ reference toute categorie confondu  ::D: 

ce type n'est pas dans un asile pour rien  ::aie::

----------


## Rizzen

> Pour ceux qui sont intresss (et qui ne connaissent pas), un groupe fait depuis quelques annes des reprises de musiques de jeux vidos version mtal : Powerglove.
> 
> Mario, Sonic, Zelda, Megaman, Mortal Kombat, Final Fantasy, Castlevania, Tetris et bien d'autres.. 
> 
> Plus d'infos ici !!
> 
> _Note :_ le nom du groupe vient de l (oui ce sont des g33ks )
> 
> Avis perso : mme si les compos n'ont pas du tre trop dures  crire, les adaptations sont bien fun, l'esprit des jeux repris est bien retranscrit et les solos ... pas mal


J'adore :XD

----------


## Bakura

Dites, quelqu'un est assez bon en guitare pour transcrire des chansons  l'oreille ? J'ai commenc  transcrire une chanson que j'aime bien, j'ai russi une bonne partie, mais j'arrive plus  avancer, la disto est trop forte et j'ai du mal  discerner les deux guitares, surtout avec le chant cri au dessus...

C'est une chanson facile pour quelqu'un d'habitu, puisque j'ai russi  transcrire toute la partie d'une guitare et une partie de l'autre aprs quelques mois de guitare, mais l j'arrive vraiment plus  ::mouarf:: .

Au passage la chanson est celle-ci : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2TP4--fls8

Si a tente quelqu'un de m'aider, je lui envoie ma tablature Guitar Pro que j'ai commenc  ::aie:: . Merci  vous  ::D: .

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> J'adore :XD


Pour ceux qui voudraient savoir de quel jeu est tir chaque titre de l'album Metal Kombat for the Mortal Man (et oui tout le monde ne jouait pas  la SNES ...  ::roll:: )

01. So Sexy Robotnik -> Sonic 2
02. Mario Minor -> Super Mario Bros (+ World)
03. Fight On -> Killer Instinct
04. Vanquish the Horrible Night -> Castlevania
05. Blasting the Hornet -> Megaman X3
06. The Duck Grinder -> Duck Hunt
07. Power, Wisdom, Courage -> The Legend of Zelda (medley)
08. Omnishred (We're Gonna Need a Bigger Sword) -> Final Fantasy VII (Boss Theme)
09. Holy Orders (Be Quick and Just Shred) -> Guilty Gear
10. Metal Kombat for the Mortal Man -> Mortal Kombat, Megaman 2
11. Red Wings Over Baron -> Final Fantasy IV (medley)

----------


## s4mk1ng

je n'aimes pas le gros bruit qui tche mais parcontre je trouves que des artistes comme nightwish sont vraiment trs bon... ::aie::

----------


## Rizzen

> je n'aimes pas le gros bruit qui tche mais parcontre je trouves que des artistes comme nightwish sont vraiment trs bon...


Je reste fan de la priode Tarja mais depuis la nouvelle chanteuse je n'accroche plus du tout.

----------


## Invit

http://www.leconjugueur.com/

----------


## mavina

> http://www.leconjugueur.com/


http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/defin...ot=constructif

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et si on parlait mtal ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Le dernier DevilDriver (Pray For Vilains), vous avez cout ? J'ai kiff !  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Le je suis au boulot, on va viter de polluer les oreilles des collgues  ::lol:: . Mais j'coute ce soir, le "groove metal" j'ai jamais entendu (EDIT : "groove metal, aussi connu sous le nom de neo-thrash, half-thrash ou post-thrash"  ::lol::  nan mais faudra arrter un jour avec toutes ces dnominations), ...

----------


## Rizzen

Du Elvis mtal a existe aussi :XD

----------


## Bakura

Le nouveau In Flames... J'ai l'impression d'entendre le mme truc  chaque fois  ::|:  !

----------


## granquet

> Le nouveau In Flames... J'ai l'impression d'entendre le mme truc  chaque fois  !


mais non, In Flames en as fait quelques unes correct, c'est pas tout de le merde pour gothopouffe a paillette  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Ah mais je sais t'inquite hein, j'ai Jester Race chez moi  ::ccool:: . Sinon, une petite trouvaille intressante, j'aime beaucoup personnellement. Cliquez ici. On a des mlodies qui me font penser  du... Mylne Farmer, avec une voix bien black qui dchire  ::lol:: .

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens vous devez connatre(peut-tre) c'est plus du punk et c'est franais(a fait du bien de comprendre les paroles  ::mouarf:: ). C'est _Les Rats_, je n'ai trouv qu'une seul video de la musique _La fleur au canon_ mais elle reste regardable malgr sa qualit:

Les Rats - La Fleur au canon

----------


## Bakura

Du samurai melodic death metal finlandais (selon l'auteur de la vido  ::aie:: ). C'est super bien, aussi.

----------


## zooffy

Putain, les finlandais sont vraiment trop forts ! ! 

Un peu long  dmarrer mais la suite est vraiment bonne, a valait le coup d'attendre.

Merci Bakura.

----------


## granquet

> C'est super bien, aussi.


mais c'est vrai que c'est bien  ::ccool:: 
adopte  ::):

----------


## Bakura

> Putain, les finlandais sont vraiment trop forts ! ! 
> 
> Un peu long  dmarrer mais la suite est vraiment bonne, a valait le coup d'attendre.
> 
> Merci Bakura.


Oui oui, c'est long  dmarrer, quoique je trouve l'intro plutt agrable. Mais a monte en puissance... Comme disait un gars sur les commentaires de YouTube, je trouve aussi que, niveau mtal, les finlandais sont vraiment au top en ce moment hein, en tout cas dans le mlodeath et ses dclinaisons (je sais zooffy, t'es un fan de Kalmah, pas besoin de me mettre un lien, je connais et j'adore ce groupe aussi  ::aie::  j'anticipe).

----------


## zooffy

Ouah, tout de suite, si tu anticipe, a sert plus  rien  ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 

Ah lala, Kalmah et son "the Third MAgical". Si vous devez couter qu'un seul morceau, c'est celui l.

Moi je fais mes bagages et je dmnage  Oslo..................  ::roll::

----------


## Bakura

Ils sont finlandais, pourquoi Oslo ?  :8O:  (je veux bien te suivre dans ton dmnagement)

----------


## zooffy

Ben en fait j'ai un poil gour : c'est Stockolm la bonne ide.
Ils sont finlandais, oui, mais le reste de la Scandinavie fait des choses bien. Du coup une position centrale est bien car cela offre plus de possibilit.

Voil, voil

----------


## Bakura

Et Stockholm c'est une ville trs sympa au passage  ::): .

----------


## _-Slash-_

Ca fait du bien d'couter du bon Megadeth :

----------


## djo.mos

> Du samurai melodic death metal finlandais (selon l'auteur de la vido ). C'est super bien, aussi.


Non mais comment tombes tu sur ces trsors l toi  ::ave::  ? tu me files la combine ?  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

Le secret c'est de partir sur un truc peu connu (gnralement je pars d'un petit DSBM, comme a je suis sur de commencer sur du vraiment underground  ::aie:: ), et ensuite je navigue sur les onglets "Vidos similaires". Au fur et  mesure le style se diversifie, et je tombe sur des petits bijoux comme ce truc. Bon, parfois ya du trs mauvais aussi  ::lol:: .

En tout cas YouTube m'impressionnera toujours, c'est fou ce qu'on y trouve !

----------


## Bakura

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fClDlcU60wQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Sorrow Of Tranquility - I Never Forget You (w/ Lyrics)[/ame] Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec les commentaires, la voix est un peu faiblarde et a fait normment penser  du old In Flames, mais a se laisse couter.

EDIT : oh norme les vidos sont directement intgres dans le site maintenant  ::ccool:: .

EDIT 2 : par contre, a c'est trs sympa :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RcKIqAJOYE&feature=related"]YouTube - Lost Eden Before Burning to Ashes[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Sinon je viens de trouver cette musique que je trouve vraiment trs bonne de *Bifrost*:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkMyvLYXr90&feature=related"]YouTube - Bifrost - Rebirth[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Sympa  ::): .

----------


## Oishiiii

Bonsoir  tous.

Moi je suis principalement dans le Metal japonais.
On ne peut pas rduire un groupe/artiste  un seul morceaux mais bon.. voil un morceaux pour mes prfrs (parmi les tous meilleurs guitaristes AMHA) :

*Galneryus*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puUUVYxEkQo"]YouTube - Galneryus - SILENT REVELATION (Live 2008-10-25)[/ame]

*Sex Machineguns*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIZsojH-WT0"]YouTube - Sex Machineguns - Aijin 28[/ame]

*LOUDNESS*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKeJkAJRSH8"]YouTube - LOUDNESS - "Heavy Chains" (PV, TitE)[/ame]

*Takayoshi Ohmura*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ4AsE0jjeg"]YouTube - Takayoshi Ohmura - The Cataclysm[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Sympa le premier (j'couterai les autres demain, la connec partage est vraiment lente le soir ici...). Galneryus a l'air assez power metal, j'ai pas cout les autres encore mais si t'aime bien les voix black tu peux aller voir du ct de Followbane (un groupe jap).

----------


## Bakura

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbUaHNvvegM"]YouTube - SuidAkrA - Shattering Swords[/ame]

L'intro me fait penser  Mnegarm, pour ceux qui connaissent.

Oishii > Takayoshi Ohmura, j'aime pas trop. Le mec joue bien, c'est sr, mais c'est un peu de la guitare branlette, a me fait rien ressentir de particulier... Et pourtant dieu sait si j'aime bien les solos de folie mais l, bof.

Le mec de Loudness, on dirait Alice Cooper  ::mouarf:: . Trop heavy pour moi.

----------


## r0d

J'aime beaucoup cette chanson (SuidAkrA - Shattering Swords), merci Bakura  ::ccool::  

Tiens au fait, je suis suis tomb l-dessus l'autre jour: Les lgions noires. Vous connaissez? leur myspace

----------


## Bakura

Trs sympa les chansons sur le myspace de Lgions Noires. C'est un groupe NS ?

EDIT : aprs tre arriv  la 4me chanson, c'est quand mme bien raw. Certaines sonorits me rappellent le groupe franais qu'il faut pas citer sinon on se fait engueler.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> C'est un groupe NS ?


Ben je sais pas :/
Ils ont une page wiki, mais ils ne parlent pas de a...
Pis c'est pas un groupe, mais un ensemble de groupe... peut-tre un groupuscule de mchants qui cherchent l'incantation pour dclancher l'Armageddon?  ::aie:: 




> EDIT : aprs tre arriv  la 4me chanson, c'est quand mme bien raw. Certaines sonorits me rappellent le groupe franais qu'il faut pas citer sinon on se fait engueler.


Ou c'est clair c'est du brut. Ya des morceaux j'ai l'impression que c'est juste une boite  rythme + 1 guitare. Mais c'est marrant :p

Et heu... question d'un ignorant: c'est quoi "le groupe franais qu'il faut pas citer sinon on se fait engue*u*ler"?  ::oops::

----------


## Bakura

> Ils ont une page wiki, mais ils ne parlent pas de a...


Je disais a par rapport au nom, au logo,  la sonorit de la musique...




> Ou c'est clair c'est du brut. Ya des morceaux j'ai l'impression que c'est juste une boite  rythme + 1 guitare. Mais c'est marrant :p


Ouep, a ressemble bien  une boite  rythme sur certains morceaux, qui m'a encore rappeler plus le groupe qu'il ne faut pas citer  ::aie:: .




> Et heu... question d'un ignorant: c'est quoi "le groupe franais qu'il faut pas citer sinon on se fait engueuler"?


Seigneur Voland ( couter absolument parce que c'est vachement bien, avant que je me refasse censurer). Oops.  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Bon, ben c'est du Black le truc qui faut pas dire.

Mais ce qui m'a fait bien rigoler c'est un commentaire de Youtube d'un gars qui dfend le groupe en disant : "mais vous avez bien cout les paroles ?"

Moi j'ai bien cout et j'ai entendu un Murloc enrhum qui tente de chanter, mais grand chose d'autre. Alors ct message  transmettre, dsol, en 4 j'ai fait Espagnol et pas Murloc......


Maintenant je vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas parler de ce groupe. C'est un groupe comme un autre aprs tout. La censure, toujours la censure. Bordel ! Je viens de me faire virer du site OVS Vannes tout a parce qu'un petit modrateur sans envergure avait le pouvoir de le faire. Ben oui, petit, aprce que s'il avait t en face de moi, jamais il aurait fait a. Car vite il aurais comrpis qu'il allait prendre une racle, mais magistrale. Du reste, il est ensignant, peut tre que je vais aller lui mettre une fesse. Y en a marre. Pourquoi faire de la censure sur des choses qui ne le mrite pas et surtout, lorsqu'il s'agit d'art.

Car, peu importe le message transmis, la musique c'est de l'art. Ou alors il faut censurer Benabar pour crime  coup de paroles dbiles, car a, c'est vraiment dangereux. Ce gars t'abruti le cerveau en moins de 3 minutes de chanson. Et dire qu'il y a des inconscients qui vont  assister  des concerts entier ! ! ! 

Bon aller, je repars  ma programmation

@ la prochaine.

----------


## Remizkn

> Seigneur Voland


A ba tiens je connaissais pas je vais m'couter a merci de l'info(en plus je vais comprendre les paroles pour une fois!) ::ccool:: 




> Ou alors il faut censurer Benabar pour crime  coup de paroles dbiles


Arh! Une ordure a critiquer Bnabar. Je donne rendez-vous aux outrs pour aller lui casser la gueule  la sortie du bureau.  ::mouarf::

----------


## tesla

> Ouah, tout de suite, si tu anticipe, a sert plus  rien 
> 
> Ah lala, Kalmah et son "the Third MAgical". Si vous devez couter qu'un seul morceau, c'est celui l.
> 
> Moi je fais mes bagages et je dmnage  Oslo..................


J'ai ecout !
Les paroles sont ineptes et la voix sans intert mais ceci est valable pour la majorit des groupes de death.

Reste la musique. 
Bah un mlange de [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfEJU4KUEkk"]YouTube - Iron Maiden Transylvania[/ame] et [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PHAwWUx21U&feature=related"]YouTube - Iron Maiden Genghis Khan[/ame] d'Iron Maiden, le talent et l'inspiration en moins.
On saupoudre avec un peu de claviers faon "Seventh Son of a seventh son".

Le solo ? J'y ai cherch vainement un lick original, une ide, une prouesse technique, mais rien.

Signalons que le 1er Maiden date de 1980 quand mme...

Kalmah ? du sous, sous, sous-Maiden (ou sous-Annihilator pourquoi pas) avec 29 ans de retard, une voix h i  et des textes pour ado goth mal dgrossis.

Bah j'ecouterais plus...

----------


## Bakura

Wow, tu oses critiquer Kalmah ? T'as cout The Bitter End au moins ?  ::mouarf:: 

Je trouve pas la voix sans intrt, la voix du chanteur de Kalmah est vraiment puissante avec une grande variation quand mme (il alterne parfois entre chant extrmement grave et chant trs aigu, c'est vraiment bandant quand il change en plein milieu).

Ca n'enlve rien aux qualits d'Iron Maiden, mais le fait est que tu ne sembles pas aimer la voix Death en gnral, tu peux pas te permettre de critiquer de cette manire en qualifiant la voix de "sans intrt".

Enfin bref, zoofy dfendra son groupe mieux que moi =).




> A ba tiens je connaissais pas je vais m'couter a merci de l'info(en plus je vais comprendre les paroles pour une fois!)


Je te conseille "Sur les cendres et les ruines de Sion" et "Autres germes de pourriture" (dsol pour les noms pour ceux que a peuvent choquer :-/). Sinon tu as les live des concerts (Live For The Blood) sur YouTube. C'est vraiment (mais alors VRAIMENT raw), a permet de voir un peu les conditions des concerts NS  ::mouarf:: .

EDIT : la toute premire chanson est la version live de "Sur les cendres et les ruines de Sion". Vraiment bien si t'aimes ce genre de son.




Bon j'arrte sur Seigneur Voland  ::aie:: .

----------


## tesla

J'ai ecout "le morceau  ne pas manquer" et d'autres...sur youtube.
La musique, c'est un mauvais pompage de riffs heavy metal / prog. D'ailleurs, sur youtube, il y a une reprise (un massacre plutot) de Fear of the dark par Kalmah. Un hasard sans doute hein ?

Et la voix death...non ca ne passera jamais. Je ne vois toujours pas ce que ca apporte de "chanter" comme un goret.

Sinon, et sur les conseils de zoofy (merci !), j'ai ecout du Opeth. 
Et honnetement c'est "bien". Je veux dire par l que c'est "travaill", original, effort de composition evident, bon musicos. Mme si je n'accroche pas  tout.
Je n'ai rien entendu de cette qualit avec Kalmah...

----------


## Remizkn

Ah non j'accroche pas vraiment (je suis du, trs...trs du...). Dommage, pourtant niveau metal je suis assez ouvert mais l j'ai du mal(peut tre la qualit de la video mais a m'tonnerais, j'coute pas mal de groupe avec des videos parfois assez crade et pourtant a me gne pas).

----------


## Remizkn

Dsol mais je vais tre oblig! Des live rcent de *Slipknot* sont disponibles sur _Youtube_, donc je prend les deux meilleurs et vais tenter de vous convaincre de la suprmatie _Slipknotienne_ dans le monde du mtal(et partout ailleurs d'ailleurs ::mouarf:: ). Donc pour les plus tenaces:

*Duality*(avec la foule qui chante le refrain c'est bien comme il faut)



*Sic*(l'intro est tout simplement mortel  ::ccool:: )

----------


## zooffy

> Enfin bref, zoofy dfendra son groupe mieux que moi =).


Non, rien  dire, tous les dgouts sont dans la nature, chacun son truc.

Quant  Slipknot : sans commentaire. Ramassi de jeunes boutonneux ne sachant pas vraiment dans quel sens se tient une guitare, mais voil.... comme dis plus haut.

@tesla, Mme si t'accroche pas sur les grosses voix death (pour moi les gorets, c'est plutt ct Black) essaie Amon Amarth, ct guitare je trouve que a dchirre sa race.

----------


## Bakura

> Non, rien  dire, tous les dgouts sont dans la nature, chacun son truc.
> 
> Quant  Slipknot : sans commentaire. Ramassi de jeunes boutonneux ne sachant pas vraiment dans quel sens se tient une guitare, mais voil.... comme dis plus haut.
> 
> @tesla, Mme si t'accroche pas sur les grosses voix death (pour moi les gorets, c'est plutt ct Black) essaie Amon Amarth, ct guitare je trouve que a dchirre sa race.


Haha Amon Amarth  ::|: . S'il aime pas la voix de Kalmah il aimera pas la voix d'Amon Amarth. Qu'il aille couter Silencer  ::mouarf:: .

J'ai jamais trop cout de Slipknot, mais j'ai fais l'effort d'couter les deux que tu as donn, et sans vouloir faire le trve metalleux  crier que Slipknot c'est pas du vrai mtal (parce que je trouve a ridicule et qu'il y a plein de groupes considrs comme "blasphmatoires" parmi les rangs des trve metalleux que j'aime bien), mais Slipknot, dsol, je trouve a quand mme vachement moyen :/. Bourrin pour rien, voix que j'aime pas du tout.

De toute faon, simple got personnel, mais,  part certaines exceptions, je n'aime pas la scne amricaine et je prfre de loin tout ce qui se fait en Scandinavie et dans les pays asiatiques.

EDIT : L'ancien chanteur des 2Be3, Philip, est mort,  35 ans. Toute un pan de ma jeunesse pr-mtalleuse qui s'en va  :8O: .

EDIT 2 : Haha zoofy je viens de voir ta photo sur Netlog. Mais putain, coupe cette barbe, on dirait un clone cinquantenaire de Carlos  ::mouarf:: .

EDIT 3 : Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher  ::aie:: . Heureusement que je suis pas all au Hellfest avec toi, j'aurais fait tche  ::aie::  : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/a0e25af...8bb0732e1.html

----------


## r0d

Ben moi j'aime beaucoup slipknot. Et que ce soient des jeunes boutonneux prpubres ou des aryens profanateurs de tombes, moi c'est la musique que j'coute. Mais slipknot, c'est trs rythmique: les notes a sert  rien  ::aie:: , donc c'est clair que a ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde. Et puis en tant que batteur, ben chaque morceau de slipknot que j'coute c'est une grosse claque que je me prends dans la gueule, mme si je connais le morceau par coeur.

Mais bon, chacun ses gots, et dans le mtal, il y en a pour tous.

Je me souviens la dernire fois que j'ai vu 25 Ta Life en concert (au mondo bizzaro  Rennes), Rick a pass beaucoup de temps  expliquer que le HxC c'est pas un mode de vie, c'est une musique, et que le straight edge, punk HxC, le metal HxC, et le HxC et le mtal en gnral, on est de la mme famille.
Friendship, loyalty, commitment! (and mosh pit!  ::fou::  )

----------


## Deadpool

> EDIT 3 : Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher . Heureusement que je suis pas all au Hellfest avec toi, j'aurais fait tche  : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/a0e25af...8bb0732e1.html


 ::lol:: 


Je trouve que zooffy a de faux airs de Tomas Haake, le batteur / poulpe polyrythmique qui svit chez Meshuggah.

----------


## zooffy

@ rOd : vu que tu es batteur comme moi, alors un seul groupe me vient : GODJIRA
Et donc tu es breton, c'est cool, a. Tu viens  Vader le 10 Octobre ?


@DeadPool : d'o est ce qu'elle sort cette photo ? Je comprends pa bien le montage, c'est qui  ct de moi, les deux jeunes ?

Et j'ai pas retrouv la citation de Bakura.

Maintenant me comparer  un batteur de talent comme a, c'est assez flateur, je trouve.

Mais srieux, j'aimerais bien comprendre d'o sort cette photo. Je l'ai pose sur mon blog et sur des sites de rencontres, mais comment elle se retrouve sur ce site, alors l, c'est balaise ! ! !

----------


## Deadpool

> @DeadPool : d'o est ce qu'elle sort cette photo ? Je comprends pa bien le montage, c'est qui  ct de moi, les deux jeunes ?
> 
> Et j'ai pas retrouv la citation de Bakura.
> 
> Maintenant me comparer  un batteur de talent comme a, c'est assez flateur, je trouve.
> 
> Mais srieux, j'aimerais bien comprendre d'o sort cette photo. Je l'ai pose sur mon blog et sur des sites de rencontres, mais comment elle se retrouve sur ce site, alors l, c'est balaise ! ! !


C'est Bakura qui a fait le montage en rcuprant l'image sur ton blog et en collant sa tronche,  droite c'est lui qu'on voit.

Le site est un site de hosting d'image, dont il s'est servi pour pouvoir afficher l'image sur le forum.  :;): 

Le message en question est l.  :;):

----------


## zooffy

> EDIT 2 : Haha zoofy je viens de voir ta photo sur Netlog. Mais putain, coupe cette barbe, on dirait un clone cinquantenaire de Carlos .
> 
> EDIT 3 : Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher . Heureusement que je suis pas all au Hellfest avec toi, j'aurais fait tche  : http://tof.canardpc.com/show/a0e25af...8bb0732e1.html


Merci DeadPool, je sais pas pourquoi hier soir, je voyais pas les EDIT

@bakura : mais qu'est ce que tu dis l ! ! ! 
Cinquantenaire, t'y vas un peu fort quand mme, j'en ai que 39.
Et surtout, t'as pas pris la meilleure photo.
Quand tu seras grand tu sauras pourquoi la barbe a plait aux filles......... ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

> Merci DeadPool, je sais pas pourquoi hier soir, je voyais pas les EDIT
> 
> @bakura : mais qu'est ce que tu dis l ! ! ! 
> Cinquantenaire, t'y vas un peu fort quand mme, j'en ai que 39.
> Et surtout, t'as pas pris la meilleure photo.
> Quand tu seras grand tu sauras pourquoi la barbe a plait aux filles.........


Haha, je sais que j'ai pas pris la meilleure photo, mais c'est plus marrant comme a (effectivement c'est moi sur ta droite).

Pourquoi la barbe plait aux filles ? Parce qu'elles peuvent la lcher ?  :8O:  Berk !  ::aie:: 




> Je l'ai pose sur [...] des sites de rencontres


Alors, a mord ?  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> Haha, je sais que j'ai pas pris la meilleure photo, mais c'est plus marrant comme a (effectivement c'est moi sur ta droite).


A la droite de dieu, en somme ................





> Pourquoi la barbe plait aux filles ? Parce qu'elles peuvent la lcher ?  Berk !


T'es pas loin, y a de l'ide, mais a se passe pas dans ce sens l, disons, que gographiquement, c'est l'inverse  ::zoubi:: 





> Alors, a mord ?


Ben oui, on va dire, a mord un peu, mais c'est pas encore le top du top. Une informaticienne m'irai bien aussi, mais ici, c'est pas le truc, on dirai, l'ambiance est devenue trs boulot, boulot ces derniers temps.

----------


## Bakura

> T'es pas loin, y a de l'ide, mais a se passe pas dans ce sens l, disons, que gographiquement, c'est l'inverse


Oh non... Me dit pas que tu fais des cunni-barbus  ::mouarf:: .





> Ben oui, on va dire, a mord un peu, mais c'est pas encore le top du top. Une informaticienne m'irai bien aussi, mais ici, c'est pas le truc, on dirai, l'ambiance est devenue trs boulot, boulot ces derniers temps.


Ha bon, il y a des informaticiennes sur dvlp ?  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> @ rOd : vu que tu es batteur comme moi, alors un seul groupe me vient : GODJIRA


Effectivement, Gojira est un de mes froupes prfrs. La premire fois que je les ais vu en concert (c'tait  Dour je crois la premire fois), ce fut un choc dont je ne me suis pas encore totalement remis. Mais Joey Jordison (le batteur de Slipknot) est mon batteur prfr en ce moment (pour moi, il est techniquement du niveau de Nicholas Barker, et "artistiquement" comparable  Igor Cavalera  l'poque du mythique Arise).




> Et donc tu es breton, c'est cool, a. Tu viens  Vader le 10 Octobre ?


Et non, je ne suis pas Breton, je suis du midi. Et je n'habite plus en France, et je ne compte pas y revenir de sitt*. Mais si j'y reviens, je m'installerai en Bretagne, c'est ma province franaise prfre (et j'ai beaucoup voyag).

* je vous assure que vu de l'extrieur, la France a fait vraiment peur en ce moment ^^

----------


## Remizkn

Bon si j'ai biens compris mise a part *rOd* les gens crachent sur *Slipknot*? Mon dieu que de haine ::cry:: !(Bon c'est une question de got, donc je respecte).

Par contre j'ai l'impression que la conversation vire _Meetic_ non?

----------


## zooffy

> Par contre j'ai l'impression que la conversation vire _Meetic_ non?


Mais pourquoi dis tu a ? Voyons, comment est qu'un topic de Mtal peut "virer meetic" ?

Rho, y aurait un clibataire qui ne se cache pas dans le coin ? ? ?  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

@rOd : t'es o pour que la France fasse peur de l'extrieur. a m'interresse comme point de vue a. Justement, moi je n'aime pas voyager et je suis trs, trs bien en Bretagne. mais je suis curieux d'avoir une vision "extrieure" de la chose.

----------


## zooffy

> Oh non... Me dit pas que tu fais des cunni-barbus .


Ben l, je suis scotch, quelle perspicacit, parce que mme moi, quand je l'ai crit, j'ai eu du mal  me comprendre  ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

bon, je viens vous parler un peu de mes voisins: http://www.myspace.com/funerariumband

c'est du euh ... enfin ... c'est bien  ::ccool:: 

sinon, d'autres voisins: http://www.myspace.com/acod
achetez leur album ^^



> Certaines sonorits me rappellent le groupe franais qu'il faut pas citer sinon on se fait engueler.


l'autre, comment y fait son perscut  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Sympa Funerarium, merci !




> l'autre, comment y fait son perscut


C'est donc toi qui m'avait censur ? Pourriture ! :moundir:  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Maintenant je vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas parler de ce groupe. C'est un groupe comme un autre aprs tout. La censure, toujours la censure. Bordel ! Je viens de me faire virer du site OVS Vannes tout a parce qu'un petit modrateur sans envergure avait le pouvoir de le faire. Ben oui, petit, aprce que s'il avait t en face de moi, jamais il aurait fait a. Car vite il aurais comrpis qu'il allait prendre une racle, mais magistrale. Du reste, il est ensignant, peut tre que je vais aller lui mettre une fesse. Y en a marre. Pourquoi faire de la censure sur des choses qui ne le mrite pas et surtout, lorsqu'il s'agit d'art.


Visiblement tu as un problme avec la modration  ::aie:: 

J'ai trouv un truc sympa et drole (et aussi tellement vrai ^^, en esprant que ce n'est pas un repost) : 



F.

----------


## Bakura

Connaissait pas, c'est marrant et un peu vrai, faut l'avouer  ::D: . (par contre les sous-titres sont pas du tout synchro chez moi)

----------


## zooffy

> Visiblement tu as un problme avec la modration


Non, je n'ai aucun problme avec la modration, j'ai juste un problme avec les gens  l'esprit triqu qui abuse du petit, tout petit pouvoir qu'ils ont.
Sur ce site, OVS Vannes, ce gars mne une relle dictature : tu ne pense pas comme lui ? T'es vir !

Si on tait aileurs, dans un autre temps, ce gars aurait la tte coupe depuis longtemps car les hommes, les vrais, s'expliquent avec des poils. Et ce mec, je ne lui donne pas plus de 15 secondes face  moi. Que se soit physiquement ou intellectuellement.

L'injustice, voil ce qui me pose un vrai problme. Ne pas pouvoir exprimer une opinion, voil ce qui me pose un vrai problme.

----------


## mavina

> Non, je n'ai aucun problme avec la modration, j'ai juste un problme avec les gens  l'esprit triqu qui abuse du petit, tout petit pouvoir qu'ils ont.
> Sur ce site, OVS Vannes, ce gars mne une relle dictature : tu ne pense pas comme lui ? T'es vir !
> 
> Si on tait aileurs, dans un autre temps, ce gars aurait la tte coupe depuis longtemps car les hommes, les vrais, s'expliquent avec des poils. Et ce mec, je ne lui donne pas plus de 15 secondes face  moi. Que se soit physiquement ou intellectuellement.
> 
> L'injustice, voil ce qui me pose un vrai problme. Ne pas pouvoir exprimer une opinion, voil ce qui me pose un vrai problme.


La socit est faite comme a, et voil bien longtemps que la France n'est plus le pays des liberts (d'espression, ou le reste).

Ceci tant dit, sur le forum ou il modre, il est "tout puissant" dans le sens o c'est lui qui dcide ce qui doit et ne doit pas tre modr, et au final c'est normal puisque lgalement c'est lui qui est responsable des choses crites sur son forum. Certes c'est une libert d'expression vole, mais sous l'tandard de la libert d'expression on ne peut pas pardonner tous dires  :;): 
Si le modrateur de ce forum ne te plait pas, changes tout simplement de forum, car si il fait mal son boulot, il ne mrite pas que tu reste sur son forum, et pisstou  ::ccool:: 

Pour s'expliquer en vrai, il faut parler en vrai, pas sur un forum  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Sauf que a marche pas tout  fait dans ce cas prcis.
L on parle d'OVS et ce gars est un lambda, tout simplement et responsable de rien.
De plus il n'a pas vraiment modr : il m'a fait une menace indigne du comportement humain et lorsque j'ai inform le central ( PaRIS) du diffrent qui allait natre, mon compte  t supprim ! 
OVS n'est pas un forum, c'est un site d'organisation de sortie.

J'tais en train de mettre une super ambiance,  tel point qu'il a reu au moins une douzaine de messages d'autres membres qui lui demandaient pourquoi il m'avait vir et la rponse fut : si tu me repose la qestion, je te vire aussi ! ! ! 

Et oui, tu as raison, j'ai chang, je suis all  la concurrence sauf que le nombre de membre est dix fois moindre et du coup, les sorties s'organisent moins facilement. Mais bon, je milite pour faire grossir le nombre de membre sur le nouveau site, on verra ce que a donne.

Du reste, j'en profite : http://www.sortirbouger.com

J'en profite mme pour lancer des sorties  des concerts de Mtal. A Rennes dans deux semaines on a Vader et Marduk, par exemple.

----------


## granquet

> C'est donc toi qui m'avait censur ? Pourriture ! :moundir:


t'as pas de preuves de toute facon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

> t'as pas de preuves de toute facon


T'as de la chance que je reoive trop de messages privs sur ce site et que je doive les supprimer au fur et  mesure  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Reu cette notification sur Facebook sur le groupe Facebook de Nokturnal Mortum :




> The band is mixing the new album now!!! "The Voice Of Steel" coming soon...


Enfin !  ::love::

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai trouv un bon groupe(pour ce qui ne connaissais pas dja). Il s'appelle *Black Bombe* , voici un live d'une de leur meilleure musique:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCyn-H_nFIY&feature=related"]YouTube - Black Bomb A - Mary [Live][/ame]

_ps: L'intro est assez space, et les anti-drogue vont hallucins je pense_ ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

Oui, au moins un anti drogue halucine, total !

Mais surtout, aprs aveoir cout et consulter quelques site, ce groupe n'est pas vraiment du Mtal, mais du crossOver. Un mlange bizzare de punk et de Brutal Death.
D'abords il manque une guitare pour avoir l'appellation contrle Mtal. Ensuite, la sacade est trop prsente au dtriment d'un phras plus labor et mlodieu.

Bref, moi, j'aime pas du tout.

@+

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'ai trouv un bon groupe(pour ce qui ne connaissais pas dja). Il s'appelle *Black Bombe* , voici un live d'une de leur meilleur musique:
> 
> YouTube - Black Bomb A - Mary [Live]
> 
> _ps: L'intro est assez space, et les anti-drogue vont hallucins je pense_


Black Bomb A ? Oh, c'est un petit groupe pas trs productif et pas trs communicatif qui tourne un peu partout en France...  ::aie:: 

J'deconne, hein, c'est un pur groupe de fou !  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Sympathique. C'est le genre de concert o je me "sentirais" trs mal je pense, mais la musique est pas mal =).

----------


## r0d

> Sympathique. C'est le genre de concert o je me "sentirais" trs mal je pense, mais la musique est pas mal =).


Pourquoi te "sentirais-tu trs mal"? Le public de ce type de musique (moi je classe a dans nu-metal, mais bon, chacun son classement) est le plus cool du monde ^^

----------


## Bakura

Bah j'imagine qu'ils sont un peu tous en train de planer (en tout cas dans la vido du-dessus). Moi qui fume pas je me sentirais mal  ::lol:: .

----------


## Bakura

Ca n'a rien  voir, mais je trouve l'album de Coeur de Pirate trs joli  ::lol:: .

----------


## Remizkn

Si on peut placer Coeur de Pirate ici alors que ceux qui aime Etienne Daho lvent la main!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

Bonne ide ! Alors chers amis, grosses brutes, amateurs de distorsions pousses au max et de chants gutturaux, qu'est-ce que vous coutez  part a ?

Pour ma part, comme j'ai dit j'aime beaucoup l'album de Coeur de Pirate, trs rafraichissant, jolies petites mlodies niaiseuses qui rentrent dans la tte... Coldplay aussi, j'aime bien  ::D: .

----------


## Remizkn

MMMmmmm...Euh, ba, j'coute aussi: _Les ogres de Barback_, _Lemon Demon_ (un jeune mixer amricain qui fait de la musique un peu conne mais bien), _The Cranberries_ et bien sr pour les grandes occasions _Sttellla_.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca n'a rien  voir, mais je trouve l'album de Coeur de Pirate trs joli .


C'est l'album ou la chanteuse que tu trouves joli(e)?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> C'est l'album ou la chanteuse que tu trouve jolie?


 ::oops:: . Les deux mon capitaine  ::aie:: .




> MMMmmmm...Euh, ba, j'coute aussi: Les ogres de Barback, Lemon Demon (un jeune mixer amricain qui fait de la musique un peu conne mais bien), The Cranberries et bien sr pour les grandes occasions Sttellla.


Connat pas Sttellla, mais le nom me donne envie d'aller couter a  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> . Les deux mon capitaine .


C'est bien, c'est une vraie, une tatoue :



Elle dpareillera pas dans un concert mtal.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> C'est bien, c'est une vraie, une tatoue :
> 
> 
> 
> Elle dpareillera pas dans un concert mtal.


Alors l je suis pas d'accord =). Je ferme la parenthse sur Coeur de Pirate aprs a, mais je trouve vraiment que a la rend vraiment moins jolie, tout ces tatouages... C'tait carrment mieux comme a, ou c'est assez lger :

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour ma part j'coute du Renan luce... Bon ma femme y est pour beaucoup mais je trouve ses chansons bien crite. Bnabar aussi des fois mais c'est plus rare.

----------


## Remizkn

> Connat pas Sttellla, mais le nom me donne envie d'aller couter a


C'est de la musique Belge avec que jeu de mots (c'est excellent), mieux vaut aller sur *musicme.fr* pour trouver tous leurs albums.

----------


## Bakura

> Pour ma part j'coute du Renan luce... Bon ma femme y est pour beaucoup mais je trouve ses chansons bien crite. Bnabar aussi des fois mais c'est plus rare.


C'est cool, a tranche pas mal avec l'image qu'on les metalleux d'tre ferms  tout autre type de musique =). Et ta femme, elle trouve les chansons de Cannibal Corpse bien crites ?  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

En parlant de la soit disant fermture d'esprit chez les mtalleux : 

le week-end dernier j'ai fait une soire Blind Test MEtal chez moi. J'ai invit (par le biais d'un site de sortie) 18 personnes. Outre l'hypocras et la charcuterie qui tait trs bons, tous les gens venus, donc 13 non mtalleux, voire rfractaire, sont repartis avec un autre image du mtal en disant, pour certains : en fait, on est tous des mtalleux, mais on le sait pas !

Tout le monde a t surpris de la largeur du Mal, d'un point de vue musical et surtout d'un point de vue culturel.

Bref, cette soire je le refait au mois de Novembre, parce que maintenant, d'autres veulent voir et dcouvrir.

Et moi CONTENT !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Et ta femme, elle trouve les chansons de Cannibal Corpse bien crites ?


J'ai russi  lui faire couter du SOAD, du RATM, du Deftones et du Soulfly. Bref, du lger mais comme c'est des bons groupes, c'est cool.

Pour info, elle coute du Sherifa luna et du De Palmas...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Pour info, elle coute du Sherifa luna et du De Palmas...


 ::triste::  comme je te plains..

----------


## Bakura

> Pour info, elle coute du Sherifa luna et du De Palmas...


La guerre que a doit tre dans la voiture, j'ose mme pas imaginer  ::aie::  (de mon ct, c'est mon frre qui coute du... raggaeton, je crois qu'il n'y a pas pire pour les longs trajets en voiture  ::D: ).




> Tout le monde a t surpris de la largeur du Mal, d'un point de vue musical et surtout d'un point de vue culturel.


Surpris de quelle manire ? Ils ont trouv la musique intressante ? Ou alors l'histoire et le ct un peu "authentique" et peu aseptis du mtal ? Parce que ma mre je lui fais couter a, elle me soulignera pas la largeur musical du mtal :d. Tes amis doivent tre dj assez ouverts musicalement  ::): .

----------


## Remizkn

> Pour info, elle coute du Sherifa luna et du De Palmas...


Arh dur!

Et l'avantage du *Mtal* est sa similitude avec la musique classique. En effet le mtal est le genre le plus proche de la musique classique: Les deux "_prnent_" la puissance de la musique; et coutez des opras (j'hsite pour le "_s_"  la fin d'opra) de _Mozart_ par exemple, la voix des chanteurs sont en beaucoup de point communes  celles des chanteurs de mtal.

----------


## granquet

en dehors du metal, j'ecoute plein de choses diverses et varies  ::D: 
comme du Rodrigo y gabriela (oui bon en fait c'est des metalleux qui ont trouve des grattes acoustiques  ::D: ): 


ou du Tommy Emmanuel : 


il m'arrive aussi d'ecouter SRV, johny winter, gallagher, hendrix ...

en ce moment y'as une ambiance de folie avec:
Johann Sebastian Bach - French Overture

----------


## Bakura

Trs sympa la deuxime vido  ::): .

Bon, let's go back to brutal music  ::aie:: 




Sympa non ?

Et une chanson que j'aime bien que je connais depuis pas mal de temps, mais je sais pas si j'avais mis le lien (c'est assez spcial) :

----------


## Remizkn

Ah! Et (sans vouloir faire de la propagande)voil une autre musique de *Black Bomb* , mais, celle-ci je vous la propose car au refrain l'un des deux chanteur obtient une voix de femme, je trouve a impressionant (si vous en avez d'autres musiques de mtal o les chanteurs arrivent  avoir une voix de femme, ou trs trs aige a m'interesse).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Ha zut, moi je connais surtout des exemple inverses (des filles qui chantent avec des voix de mecs)  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Mais puisqu'on vous dit que Black Bomb A c'est qu'un groupe de tapette... Je le sais je les ai vu 3 fois en concert et  chaque fois c'est la mme chose : "

" !

----------


## Bakura

J'aime beaucoup la chanson que tu as mises, Remizkn. Par contre je trouve pas que ce soit une voix de femme, mais plutt d'enfant. Si tu veux des voix bien criardes et bien agues, je crois que le screamo est la pour toi  :8-):  (ouais, j'adore Saetia  ::aie:: )

----------


## Remizkn

Aaaaaah! *Bakura* j'aime beaucoup cette musique ainsi que la voix. Merci encore pour la dcouverte!

----------


## Bakura

De rien  ::): . Ecoute les autres de Saetia  :;): . Venus and Bacchus notamment (pas sur sur le titre).

----------


## getz85

Le nouvel album de Converge est en coute sur leur MySpace:


http://www.myspace.com/converge

Par contre, je doute que a plaise  quelqu'un ici, mais sait-on jamais  ::lol::

----------


## zooffy

> Par contre, je doute que a plaise  quelqu'un ici, mais sait-on jamais


Alors a, c'est la question toute pourrie, genre : "on va voir qui est assez prtentieux pour croire que c'est liu !!! "  ::ccool:: 

Alors, j'engage : si c'est moi que tu pense, moiti gagn, moiti perdu. C'est un poil trop Punk pour moi, mais le gratteux  l'air de servir dans quel sens se prend son intrument. Du coup, pas tout un concert, mais a s'coute.

----------


## getz85

> Alors a, c'est la question toute pourrie, genre : "on va voir qui est assez prtentieux pour croire que c'est liu !!! " 
> 
> Alors, j'engage : si c'est moi que tu pense, moiti gagn, moiti perdu. C'est un poil trop Punk pour moi, mais le gratteux  l'air de servir dans quel sens se prend son intrument. Du coup, pas tout un concert, mais a s'coute.


non non tu te trompes, je comparais juste avec ce que vous postiez, depuis le temps que ce topic existe, on commence  connaitre les gots de chacun; et vu qu'il y a eu peu (ou pas) de hardcore, j'ai voulu voir si vous apprcierez quand mme...Il faut pas voir le mal partout  ::?: 
Je suis pas grand fan de hardcore, mais Converge a un ct mtal trs marqu quand mme, et j'ai assez accroch  ce dernier album...

sinon j'ai dcouvert ce groupe hier (je pense que certains d'entre vous connaissent dj car c'est assez reconnu quand mme) et je me suis pris une bonne baffe :

http://www.myspace.com/primordialofficial

----------


## Bakura

C'est trs sympa. Je me suis pas pris une "baffe" comme toi mais j'aime bien le ct folklorique, a faisait longtemps que j'entendais plus ces sonorits =).

----------


## zooffy

D'abords, arrte de me vouvoyer, c'est dsobligeant  la fin......

Donc, je m'tais aps tromp, c'tait bien pour moi cette question ?

Et je ne vois pas le mal partout, mme si je sors d'une guerre ouverte avec un modrateur dictateur tout pourris sur un site de sortie amicale. Le ct "pourri" de la question c'est juste de la pure psychologie.... de comptoir !

Ensuite, moi je suis un vilain curieux, je test tout, dans tous les domaines et aprs je juge. En plus, j'ai fais pendant un temps chroniqueur pour un webzine Mtal, du coup, j'ai appris  "critiquer" de manire trs constructives.
J'ai chroniqu quelques bouzes sans nom, mais jamais je ne l'ai dit. Il faut tout de mme respecter le travail qui a t fourni pour les gars qui sont drrire, mme si c'est mauvais, il y a un travail, une volont, une envie et a, a se respecte.
Juste une fois, j'ai refuser de faire la chronqiue, vraiment, trop, trop mauvais.

En plus de a, je chante  tue tte partout autour de moi que les mtalleux sont les meilleurs, les plus ouvert, le splus tolrants, les plus cultivs (et tout cela est parfaitement vrai en plus  ::lol::  ) du coup je serais mal plac pour faire le contraire.

Sinon Primordial, ben ouai, c'est pas mal. Du Pagan Black comme  du mal  en faire du bon. Mais surtout, je l'ai ai vu au HellFest 2008 et l, c'tait trop fort. La veille de leur set le chanteur est mont sur scne avec Marduk et l, quand le chanteur de Marduk se tait, a deveint trop fort, trop vibrant et puissant en mme temps. Une vraie folie sous la tente ce soir l.

(heu oui, Marduk je l'ai ai vu Samedi soir  Rennes, ben a passe toujours pas, Vader juste avant c'tait mieux.)

Et pour conclure ce long post (parce que j'aime crire...) Bakura nous abreuve toujous de curiosit sympatique, mais l, y un coup de mou depuis quelques temps, les tudes sont plus dures que prvus cette anne, Bakura ?

Allez, a a tre l'heure de manger, enfin de prparer pour le fiston.

ET de grce, pas de vouvoiment, chiotte !  ::calim2::

----------


## getz85

> D'abords, arrte de me vouvoyer, c'est dsobligeant  la fin......
> 
> Donc, je m'tais aps tromp, c'tait bien pour moi cette question ?
> 
> Et je ne vois pas le mal partout, mme si je sors d'une guerre ouverte avec un modrateur dictateur tout pourris sur un site de sortie amicale. Le ct "pourri" de la question c'est juste de la pure psychologie.... de comptoir !
> 
> Ensuite, moi je suis un vilain curieux, je test tout, dans tous les domaines et aprs je juge. En plus, j'ai fais pendant un temps chroniqueur pour un webzine Mtal, du coup, j'ai appris  "critiquer" de manire trs constructives.
> J'ai chroniqu quelques bouzes sans nom, mais jamais je ne l'ai dit. Il faut tout de mme respecter le travail qui a t fourni pour les gars qui sont drrire, mme si c'est mauvais, il y a un travail, une volont, une envie et a, a se respecte.
> Juste une fois, j'ai refuser de faire la chronqiue, vraiment, trop, trop mauvais.
> ...


haha zoofy je te tutoie, quand je disais vous, je m'adresse  tous les posteurs du sujet  :;): 
Et la question (qui d'ailleurs n'en tait pas une ^^) n'tait absolument pas pour quelqu'un en particulier.

De Primordial en fait j'aime surtout Empire Falls de ce que j'ai coute sur MySpace.

Et je suis all voir aussi Vader et Marduk (mais  Lyon). N'tant pas trop fan de black, j'ai pas trouv Marduk si norme que a, par contre Vader c'tait vraiment bien! Et du par Flashgod apocalypse que j'attendais assez, car leur album est vraiment bon.

----------


## zooffy

Part contre, FleshGod Apocalypse, j'ai bien aim, mais je connaissais pas.

Vader trop court, vraiment trop court.

Mais c'est pas grave, Y a Gojira  Lorient le 7 Novembre, a va tre top cool.

----------


## Bakura

> Et pour conclure ce long post (parce que j'aime crire...) Bakura nous abreuve toujous de curiosit sympatique, mais l, y un coup de mou depuis quelques temps, les tudes sont plus dures que prvus cette anne, Bakura ?


Haha. Mais non mais non, c'est juste que je n'ai pas "navigu" dans les mandres de YouTube ces derniers temps. Mais promis, ds que je trouve des choses intressantes, je poste ici.

Les tudes ne sont pas plus difficiles... Enfin bref, je vais pas en parler ici (en plus je sais mme pas si ce forum est priv  la rdaction ou pas ?).

----------


## r0d

C'est vrai que a manque de HxC sur ce topic  ::aie:: 
Moi j'coute beaucoup de HxC. En particulier du Metal HxC (The Arrs, Arkangel, Born From Pain...), mais pas seulement. Je connais un peu converge, je les avais vu  Bordeaux, je sais plus quelle salle. Mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal avec les trucs dans le style, hyper compliqu. Genre Dillinger Escape Plan tout a, j'accroche pas trop.
Et puis, je n'ai toujours pas fini le deuil de Nostromo...  ::cry::  Je crois que je ne m'en remettrai jamais en fait...

----------


## granquet

tiens c'est marrant, personne n'as parle du dernier Immortal (All Shall Fall) ici?  ::D: 

personellement j'ai trouve qu'ils virent un peu vers le melodique, c'est beaucoup moins raw qu'avant!
je retourne ecouter "At the heart of winter" pour me purifier les oreilles  ::mouarf::

----------


## getz85

> C'est vrai que a manque de HxC sur ce topic 
> Moi j'coute beaucoup de HxC. En particulier du Metal HxC (The Arrs, Arkangel, Born From Pain...), mais pas seulement. Je connais un peu converge, je les avais vu  Bordeaux, je sais plus quelle salle. Mais j'avoue que j'ai du mal avec les trucs dans le style, hyper compliqu. Genre Dillinger Escape Plan tout a, j'accroche pas trop.
> Et puis, je n'ai toujours pas fini le deuil de Nostromo...  Je crois que je ne m'en remettrai jamais en fait...


Ah Arkangel, un des groupes de hardcore que j'apprcie vraiment!
Les deux derniers sont vraiment bons.

Pour ce qui est de Nostromo, si ils te manquent, jette une oreille sur Mumakill, il y'a des anciens Nostromo dedans...Mais pour le coup c'est un peu plus Grind ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Mais moi j'aime bien le mtal Hardcore (Lamb of God, Ill nino, Hatebreed, devildriver...) et j'aime pas trop le mtal scandinave...

Ca m'empche pas de m'clater en ce moment avec le dernier album de Didier Super qui est assez Punk.  ::mouarf::

----------


## getz85

> tiens c'est marrant, personne n'as parle du dernier Immortal (All Shall Fall) ici? 
> 
> personellement j'ai trouve qu'ils virent un peu vers le melodique, c'est beaucoup moins raw qu'avant!
> je retourne ecouter "At the heart of winter" pour me purifier les oreilles


Pas cout, mais j'ai hate qu'ils nous refassent un clip  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

Immortal deveint de plus en plus sympa,  mon gout et je suis super content de les voir au prochain HellFEst, en superstar en plus.

Mais faut que je trouve  "couter le nouvel album en entier, jai eu qu'un seul morceau dont le titre m'chappe.
Granquet, tu as un lien o on peut trouver a ?

----------


## Remizkn

> Mais moi j'aime bien le mtal Hardcore (Lamb of God, Ill nino, Hatebreed, devildriver...) et j'aime pas trop le mtal scandinave...
> 
> Ca m'empche pas de m'clater en ce moment avec le dernier album de Didier Super qui est assez Punk.


Didier Super! ARGH! Mes oreilles saignent... ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens voil une musique (provenant des entrailles de _youtube_ comme dirait *Bakura*)pas mal du tout, bon c'est du celtique:




J'aurais aussi aim savoir,  simple titre informatif(pas besoin de me lapider de loin) si certains d'entre vous coutais de la musique(sur _youtube_) anarchiste, d'extrme droite ou antifa(hors idologies personelles). Pas besoin de me sortir tout un discours moraliste, certaines musiques sont trs bonnes sans pour autant tre clairement affiches dans les paroles comme antifa, anarchiste ou autre.

----------


## granquet

> Immortal deveint de plus en plus sympa,  mon gout et je suis super content de les voir au prochain HellFEst, en superstar en plus.
> 
> Mais faut que je trouve  "couter le nouvel album en entier, jai eu qu'un seul morceau dont le titre m'chappe.
> Granquet, tu as un lien o on peut trouver a ?


les bougres tournent depuis presque 20 ans, peuvent pas faire toujours la meme chose, c'est sur, mais je regrette un peu leur "glissement" vers le melodique  :;): 

d'un point de vue strictement legal et autorise, tu as quelques morceaux qui trainent sur youtube, sinon c'est fnac//virgin  ::mrgreen:: 
apres, y'as surement moyen de moyenner une ecoute complete de l'album sans payer le prix fort, mais je ne suis officiellement pas au courant  ::oops::  ::roll::

----------


## zooffy

Merci Granquet.

Je ne parlais pas d'un moyen illgal, mais sur leur site j'ai rien trouv, alors peut un tre un MySpace, une playlist sur Youtube ou un site d'coute en ligne, gratuit et officiel, un truc comme a, quoi.

----------


## Bakura

> J'aurais aussi aim savoir,  simple titre informatif(pas besoin de me lapider de loin) si certains d'entre vous coutais de la musique(sur _youtube_) anarchiste, d'extrme droite ou antifa(hors idologies personelles).


Moi. J'aime bien le NSBM. Je me trompe peut-tre, mais j'ai l'impression que les anarchistes font plutt du punk, alors que tout le mouvement nationaliste (voir no-nazi) trane plutt dans le gros black metal. Quant aux gauchistes, ils font de la pop campagnarde avec des fleurs et des papillons.

Bon, aprs j'y connais rien en politique.

Va voir du ct de la scne ukrainienne/russe/polonaise pour tout ce qui est extrme-droite, ils sont.... trs prolifiques dans ce domaine (nouvel album de Nokturnal Mortum bientt pour ceux qui auraient oubli de le noter =)).

EDIT : j'ai cout The Dillinger Escape Plan (je sais plus qui a mis le nom)... J'ai beaucoup de mal aussi. Ils en parlent dans les commentaires, mais a fait vraiment penser  la musique branlette qu'est Meshuggah.

EDIT 2 : Pour ceux qui n'auraient jamais entendu de Nokturnal Mortum :




P'tain, pourquoi j'ai pas achet leurs albums en Ukraine ?  ::aie:: 

Et celle-ci, que j'avais dj mise mais qui est tellement bien qu'elle va justifier pour moi l'achat de leur prochain album  ::aie::  :




EDIT 3 : Allez... Tout le monde l'a vu et revu... mais c'est tellement drle =)

----------


## Bakura

J'ai cout les deux, j'aime vraiment bien ! Le premier me fait penser  Sum 41 au niveau de la guitare  ::aie::  (EDIT : en fait surtout la premire, elle est vraiment sympa). C'est donc a ce le "punk o" ?  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

Et oui c'est diverses et vari, j'ai tout une discothque de musique dans le genre. J'en posterais d'autres au fur et  mesure...
Mais attention le punk "o" au dpart n'est pas no-nazis. Les no-nazis ont driv a, il utilise donc encore le "o" certains dans leur musique mais d'autres ont modifi a en "heil" mais on appelle a du *RAC*(*R*ock *A*gainst *C*ommunist).

----------


## Bakura

D'accord. N'hsite pas  poster ce genre de choses, moi a me plait bien  ::): . Surtout dans le style du premier (Hotel Stella).

----------


## Remizkn

Voil une autre musique de Hors controle (avec tout plein d'motion):

----------


## Bakura

J'aime moins celle-ci. Je suis vraiment rest sur Hotel Stella. Elle tourne en boucle depuis tout  l'heure  ::D: . Pas sr qu'elle m'aide  faire mes transforms de Fourrier que j'ai  faire pour demain mais bon  ::aie::  (d'ailleurs j'y comprends rien...).

----------


## Deadpool

> EDIT : j'ai cout The Dillinger Escape Plan (je sais plus qui a mis le nom)... J'ai beaucoup de mal aussi. Ils en parlent dans les commentaires, mais a fait vraiment penser  la *musique branlette qu'est Meshuggah*.


 :8O: 

Non mais y veut des claques le jeune.  ::mouarf:: 

Interdit de dire du mal de Meshuggah devant moi.  ::furax:: 

Meshuggah, c'est la surpuissance  l'tat brut, c'est la prcision rythmique ultime, c'est un batteur poulpe polyrythmique ( ::mouarf:: ) c'est, c'est... ENORME tout simplement.  ::D: 

Jugez plutt :





Je dconne hein, juste que j'aime bein Meshuggah, pis Dilinger Escape Plan aussi. Mais je peux comprendre que certains trouvent a pnible  couter.  ::aie::  

PS : Si tu veux de la branlette, va plutt voir du ct de Dream Theater.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

> Non mais y veut des claques le jeune. 
> 
> Interdit de dire du mal de Meshuggah devant moi. 
> 
> Meshuggah, c'est la surpuissance  l'tat brut, c'est la prcision rythmique ultime, c'est un batteur poulpe polyrythmique () c'est, c'est... ENORME tout simplement. 
> 
> Jugez plutt :
> 
> 
> ...


Ben non hein, pas Dream Theater, tout de mme , niveau batterie il est un cran au dessus du Poulpe (notez l'utilisation de la majuscule !  ::ccool:: )

Point de vue Branlette j'irai plutt vers un concert de Manowar, alors l oui, c'est de la branlette pure et dure. Vu ce qu'ils ont fait au HellFest cette anne, moi sur mga deu.  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 

Maintenant, vu le registre de notre jeune ami Bakura, oui, Meshuggah fait un peu branlette  ct. Mais bordel, qu'est ce que c'est bon  ::mouarf::  ::ccool:: 

Revenons sur Meshuggah : ce cilp est pass sur Metal Nation, ce qui est trs cool. au passage, je vous conseil de regarder a, sur Virgin 17. une heure de Metal, tout style confondu, le soir vers minuit mais je me rappelle plus les jours de diffusion parce que en plus, je crois que a change rgulirement et vu je 'ai un perso level 78 que je veux monter 80 avant Cataclysm, ben je regarde plus.........

----------


## Bakura

D'ailleurs, il y a une thse qui a t faite sur Meshuggah ya quelques annes en 1997. Elle est en cache sur Google ici.

Le clip de Bleed a l'air tout aussi branlette que leur musique (bon, en fait je crois que j'ai mal commenc avec Meshuggah, puisque la premire chanson que j'ai cout d'eux tait Futile Breed Machine, qui tait sur une compil' de Nuclear Blast...). Elle a quoi de mtal cette chanson ? =)

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben non hein, pas Dream Theater, tout de mme , niveau batterie *il est un cran au dessus du Poulpe* (notez l'utilisation de la majuscule ! )


Je suis pas d'accord  ::mrgreen::  mais bon, j'avoue que je suis pas le plus grand fan du Portnoy. Ca se discute donc.  :;): 




> Maintenant, vu le registre de notre jeune ami Bakura, oui, Meshuggah fait un peu branlette  ct. *Mais bordel, qu'est ce que c'est bon*


L, par contre, je ne peux que plussoyer.  ::D: 




> Le clip de Bleed a l'air tout aussi branlette que leur musique.


Ben en fait, je crois que l'inspiration de ce clip est est aller  rechercher du ct de Tool (qui, en matire de clips compltement barges, n'ont de leons  recevoir de personne  ::lol:: ).

Aprs, c'est vrai que c'est dense et oppressant comme musique, mais de l  dire que c'est de la branlette.  ::koi::  C'est surtout de la grosse rythmique dcoupe au laser. Y'a pas de descente de manche sweepe  200km/h.

Pis en fait ce sont de sacrs dconneurs, suffit de regarder le clip de New Millenium Cyanide Christ pour s'en rendre compte :




 ::mouarf:: 




> (bon, en fait je crois que j'ai mal commenc avec Meshuggah, puisque la premire chanson que j'ai cout d'eux tait Futile Breed Machine, qui tait sur une compil' de Nuclear Blast...). Elle a quoi de mtal cette chanson ? =)


Futile Breed Machine, c'est la version calme de Future Breed Machine (album Destroy Erase Improve). 
Si elle est pas metal cette chanson, je me fais moine.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

Alors l, trop cool, on entre dans le syndrme rcurrent : c'est quoi une chanson mtal ???

Alors je vais vous mettre une question de merde par excellence : 
comparez Rammstein, Marilyn Manson, Immortal, Epica, Airbourne, Gojira, Linkin Park, Forgotten Tomb, 1349. Et dite moi ce qui est du Mtal et ce qui n'en est pas, sachant que tous ces groupes sont connus et reconnus par eux mme, par la communaut et par le public comme tant du Mtal.

Mme si je n'apprcie pas certains groupes que je viens de citer et mme si j'ai exclu (par manque de rfrence) le Grind, le HxC, le Doom et le Drone, tout cela est du Mtal.

Il faut bien comprendre un truc simple : la grande famille du Mtal dispose de plein, plein de cousin, plus ou moins loign. La diversit musicale de notre culture fait de nous des tre  part, j'ai envie de dire suprieurs. Nous avons cette capacit  ouvrir notre esprit, notre coeur et notre me au commun des mortels, avec leur musique simple, facile, sans profondeur.

Nous avons cette grandeur d'me qui nous permet de tolrer ceux qui nous rejette parce que, entre nous, pourtant parfois avec des divergences d'opinion normes et des gouts aussi loigns que Aribourne et le Grind, nous sommes capables de nous comprendre, de nous entendre et de nous accepter.

Le Mtal est grand, Lou soit le Mtal

----------


## Dia_FR

et sinon, nouvel album de Rammstein  ::ccool:: 
(vui, chacun ses gots comme dit plus haut  ::P: )

----------


## zooffy

> et sinon, nouvel album de Rammstein


Ben moi je vous dis a le 17 Novembre au matin. Je m'offre le luxe de dcouvrir l'album directement en concert, sans mme l'avoir cout au pralable  ::roll:: 

Mais je me demande si je fais pas un petite connerie sur coup l ! ! !

----------


## Dia_FR

> Ben moi je vous dis a le 17 Novembre au matin. Je m'offre le luxe de dcouvrir l'album directement en concert, sans mme l'avoir cout au pralable 
> 
> Mais je me demande si je fais pas un petite connerie sur coup l ! ! !


pas de soucis, c'est du bon R+
perso a sera le 02/12  Lyon pour le concert  ::):

----------


## zooffy

Vous avez dj vu un mtalleux  la tloche ?

Ben regardez TF1 ce soir  18 H 25. (y a un ratrapage sur TF1.FR pendant 4 jours pour ceux qui vont louper)

Mme si a peut paraitre bizarre, c'tait trs sympa.

On en reparle aprs.

----------


## Remizkn

> Ben regardez TF1 ce soir  18 H 25. (y a un ratrapage sur TF1.FR pendant 4 jours pour ceux qui vont louper)


Mon dieu! Mais c'est une incitation  la folie? Bon je vais prendre sur moi et tenter de regarder...

----------


## Deadpool

> Vous avez dj vu un mtalleux  la tloche ?
> 
> Ben regardez TF1 ce soir  18 H 25. (y a un ratrapage sur TF1.FR pendant 4 jours pour ceux qui vont louper)
> 
> Mme si a peut paraitre bizarre, c'tait trs sympa.
> 
> On en reparle aprs.


Quoi, tu as particip  Tournez Mange?  :8O:

----------


## zooffy

Je sais pas ! ! ! 

Va sur mon netlog, tu verras ma trombine et regarde l'emmission, aprs tu me diras si y a une ressemblance........

Ben ouais, j'ai particp ! 
C'tait trs cool et puis, ddieu, je suis clibataire, donc faut que j'en trouve une !

----------


## Remizkn

:8O: ! Je vais pas non plus faire tout une polmique (et que en plus en de a chacun ai ses gots) mais enfin faut le vouloir quand mme pour participer  ce genre d'emission...

Il est comment cauet en vrai? Aussi lourd qu' la tl?

----------


## zooffy

> ! Je vais pas non plus faire tout une polmique (et que en plus en de a chacun ai ses gots) mais enfin faut le vouloir quand mme pour participer  ce genre d'emission...
> 
> Il est comment cauet en vrai? Aussi lourd qu' la tl?


Ah, ah curieux quand mme hein ?

Mais non, polmique il n'y aura pas. Je m'tais inscrit sans y croire. Quand ils m'ont appell, j'ai fais le casting, comme a, comme un entretien d'embauche.
Et puis le jour est arriv, alors j'y all, persuad que j'allasi me faire sortir ds le dpart. Bref, la suite, faudra regarder l'emmission.

Et comme j'ai dit : je suis clibataire, donc tout est bon pour trouver.

Sinon, Cauet, ben en vrai il est super cool. Sur le plateau, c'est un travail qu'il a, un rle qu'il joue. Hors camra c'est vraiment quelqu'un de bien, ouvert, sympa, pas de grosse tte. 

Voil, voil, la suite aprs l'emmission, je reste ouvert  toute question.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je sais pas ! ! ! 
> 
> Va sur mon netlog, tu verras ma trombine et regarde l'emmission, aprs tu me diras si y a une ressemblance........
> 
> Ben ouais, j'ai particp ! 
> C'tait trs cool et puis, ddieu, je suis clibataire, donc faut que j'en trouve une !


Mais ne te justifie surtout pas, tu n'as aucun compte  me rendre.  :;): 

Ca m'a juste surpris. Tu as veill ma curiosit, je vais regarder.  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

non? c'est pas possible  ::aie:: 
zooffy dans une mission de varit anime par cauet?  :8O: 
honnetement je suis partage entre mon degout pour TF1+cauet et la curiosite de voir comment a s'est passe pour toi  ::calim2::  (je suis celibataire aussi  ::aie:: )

au fait, vous avez vu le dernier clip de rammstein ?  ::aie:: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dgxKdcpS38&feature=related"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

(version censored, ce coup ci)
musicalement, je trouve que rammstein rgresse depuis la priode mutter (pour moi, leur apoge)

----------


## zooffy

Ce n'est pas de la justification DeadPool, c'est juste un expos des choses, parce que j'ai envie de la partager

Granquet, laisse la curiosti t'envahir, aprs tout, tu pourras mettre une tronche et une voix sur le gars qui cause beaucoup sur ce forum, c'est toujours cool ! 

Et si tu es clibataire, sincrit toi  l'emmission. Le jour o j'y suis all, j'ai vu un couple se former, ddieu, j'tais jaloux de ce qu'ils etaient en train de vivre.

Pour le clip de Rammstein oui, il a t censur ici parce qu'il y avais le lien, mais il a disparu ! ! !

----------


## Bakura

Oh mon dieu, zoofy sur Tournez mange =). Tu devrais couter NRJ vers 23h00, dans leur mission vers la fin ils font souvent un petit topo sur Tournez mange  ::D: 

En tout cas ce soir je suis au cinosh, mais demain  la premire heure je regarde a, a va tre priceless  ::D: .

----------


## Deadpool

> Ce n'est pas de la justification DeadPool, c'est juste un expos des choses, parce que j'ai envie de la partager


J'ai bien compris, mais je voulais dire, ne prend pas cela pour de la moquerie.  :;): 
Ce n'en est absolument pas.

Pourquoi tout le monde met un "P" majuscule au milieu de mon pseudo?

----------


## Lyche

> Pourquoi tout le monde met un "P" majuscule au milieu de mon pseudo?


Peut-tre parce que c'est un pseudo compos de 2 mots rattachs  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Pourquoi tout le monde met un "P" majuscule au milieu de mon pseudo?


on met bien un P majuscule a "ma Poule" non?  ::aie:: 


ps: le camelCase c'est le mal!

----------


## Dia_FR

> au fait, vous avez vu le dernier clip de rammstein ? 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> (version censored, ce coup ci)
> musicalement, je trouve que rammstein rgresse depuis la priode mutter (pour moi, leur apoge)


Pussy, je sais pas pourquoi ils ont choisi cette chanson comme single
le clip (http://www.visit-x.net/rammstein) est... agrable  regarder ^^ mais musicalement, je trouve que c'est la moins bien de l'album !
et non t'inquites pas, l'album est bon, mme si Mutter reste une rfrence (enfin surtout les 6 premires pistes)

----------


## Bakura

> Pussy, je sais pas pourquoi ils ont choisi cette chanson comme single


La raison est srement  chercher du ct du marketing.... ^^

----------


## Bakura

Un groupe Krisprolls :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd0TTL89H6I&feature=related"]YouTube - Skyfire - Conjuring The Thoughts[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai quand mme beaucoup aim cette musique de Rammstein.
Autant que le clip? Je ne sais pas vraiment...

----------


## Dia_FR

> La raison est srement  chercher du ct du marketing.... ^^


oui, je suppose que le buzzzzzz leur a fait de la pub pour la sortie de l'album
m'enfin perso en tant que fan a m'a pas super emball

----------


## Remizkn

Voil la version sacag...euh censur pardon de _Pussy_ de *Rammstein*:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW4CItxGJT4&feature=related"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

----------


## Remizkn

Bon, j'ai loup *Tournez mange* hier (c'tait srement la cause de mes insomnies), donc je vais regarder sur le site de _TF1_...Et je commenterais!

_commentaires:_
1. Ah! Effectivement sur la question musical! Heavy Metal  ::ccool:: ! (Je suis avec toi Barbe la Terreur!)
2. AHahhaah! La question sur les Dieux Nordiques! Grand fou!(mon Odin coquin)
3. Le coup de la manette j'adore...(pervers!). Geek dans l'me!
4. Ah! Marie veux tuer le mtalleux qui someille en toi (coute Mylene Farmer)!

----------


## Bakura

J'arrive pas  regarder Tournez Mange... WAT est vraiment un site de merde.

----------


## Remizkn

tente _video.tf1.fr_...

----------


## Bakura

C'est par l que je passe, mais a utilise leur plate-forme WAT (elle n'a jamais bien march ici...). Je ressayerai dans mon autre chez moi.

PS : Par contre, les publicits avant le lancement de la vido, elles, s'affichent sans problme, hein.

----------


## getz85

D'ailleurs ce gars est un potes de Clment le no life (je sais pas si vous vous souvenez de lui), ils jouaint d'ailleurs ensemble dans choking on bile: http://www.myspace.com/chokingonbile

Mais son autre groupe an[om]aly est beaucoup plus intressant: http://www.myspace.com/hybridanomaly 
Et j'ai regard 10 minutes de l'mission mais bon rien de trs drle...

----------


## zooffy

De qui tu parle Suffocation ?

Bakura t'a essay a : http://videos.tf1.fr/tournez-manege/...9-4914199.html

Parce que chez moi, a passe nickel.

Merci Remizkn pour ton soutien, a fait plaisir

----------


## Remizkn

Voil deux commentaires de l'mission sur le site de _TF1_  propos de toi *Zoofy*:




> C'tait un homme si bien =O .... Dommage, je pense qu'elle rate vraiment quelque chose





> Moi je le trouve super bien erick il est pos et chamant !!! et alors ( mtaleux, motard ) je vois pas le problme moi il reste avant tout un homme .

----------


## Bakura

Rien  faire, a fonctionne pas. Ca doit tre la ligne partage (je vis  l'htel) qui bloque ce site.

----------


## zooffy

Oui, Bakura, je pense que a doit tre a. Mais t'inquite, je l'ai sur ma Freebox, le temps de trouver comment rcuprer le fichire et je fais un DVD.


Remiskn : tu as le lein de ces commentaires ?
Je suis curieux d'aller voir a (et peut tre d'y rpondre.....)

De mme je m'attends  passer dans un zapping ou des trucs comme a, mais je regarde pas assez la tloche pour les trouver. Donc si vous en voyez, pensez  me le dire.

----------


## Remizkn

Les commentaires sont justes en dessous de la video. Y a deux pages...

----------


## zooffy

Ok, vu et je suis all aussi le forum, l c'est c'est une pure folie pour certaines : 




> J'ai eu un FLASHHhhh ! ce regard .. cette prsence ... cette amour de la musique Mtal et le ct odinique (je sais que a n'existe pas ce mot lol) .. Erik . j'habite en Bretagne .. je suis ton me soeur !


par exemple, ou encore




> Bonsoir, nous avons suivi l'mission du 20 octobre.
> Serait-il possible d'obtenir l'adresse mail d'Erick le Viking?
> Nous sommes deux jeunes filles sous le charme =)
> Merci d'avance!


ouhlalalalalalala

Bon, ben va faloir assurer mon gars ........

----------


## Remizkn

On fait 50/50 par contre...

----------


## Deadpool

Comme quoi le look true metalleux fait encore recette.  ::ccool:: 

Je me demande si je vais pas me faire pousser les cheveux et la barbe mouah.  ::D: 


Quoique mon actuelle n'apprcierait peut tre pas.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Ok, vu et je suis all aussi le forum, l c'est c'est une pure folie pour certaines : 
> 
> 
> 
> par exemple, ou encore
> 
> 
> 
> ouhlalalalalalala
> ...



Hh bravo  ::): . Met le lien ds que tu l'as, parce que j'ai ressay mais impossible de voir... Et puisque je rentre mardi chez moi, je sais pas si il y sera encore...

PS : zoofy, tu es ingnieur web ? Tu t'y connais en PHP ?  ::D:

----------


## zooffy

> Hh bravo . Met le lien ds que tu l'as, parce que j'ai ressay mais impossible de voir... Et puisque je rentre mardi chez moi, je sais pas si il y sera encore...
> 
> PS : zoofy, tu es ingnieur web ? Tu t'y connais en PHP ?


Le lien est un peu plus haut dans la discussion. Mais j'ai peur que mardi cela ne soit plus en ligne.

Et non, point de PHP pour moi, que du .NET et en VB.

Quant au look metalleux, deadpool (sans majuscule  ::D:  ) ben faut en profiter parce que d'ici quelques mois, je rase les cheveux    ::triste::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Comme quoi le look true metalleux fait encore recette. 
> 
> Je me demande si je vais pas me faire pousser les cheveux et la barbe mouah. 
> 
> 
> Quoique mon actuelle n'apprcierait peut tre pas.


Pourtant a t'irai super bien !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Pourtant a t'irai super bien !


Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que tu te fous de ma gueule?  ::aie:: 




> Quant au look metalleux, deadpool (sans majuscule  ) *ben faut en profiter parce que d'ici quelques mois, je rase les cheveux*


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

----------


## getz85

> De qui tu parle Suffocation ?
> 
> Bakura t'a essay a : http://videos.tf1.fr/tournez-manege/...9-4914199.html
> 
> Parce que chez moi, a passe nickel.
> 
> Merci Remizkn pour ton soutien, a fait plaisir


Ben je parle du gars qui est pass  cette mission dbile  :;):

----------


## zooffy

> Ben je parle du gars qui est pass  cette mission dbile


J'ai toujours du mal  suivre.
Dans cette mission il y a deux gars : Olivier, et a m'tonnerait qu'il joue ou ait jou dans un groupe de Mtal, et moi.
Jusqu' preuve du contraire je n'ai jamais jou dans un groupe de Mtal.

Alors si tu pouvais tre jsute un peu plus clair, a me ferait bien plaisir.

----------


## getz85

Ah mais ok moi je parlais d'un autre tournez mange, avec un autre mtalleux mdr! J'avais pas capt que c'tait toi!  ::lol:: 

J'avais vu a ici:http://www.vs-webzine.com/news.php?p...&id_news=33119

bon h bien je vais regarder celui o tu passes alors  ::lol::

----------


## zooffy

Maintenant je comprends mieux.
Le gars en question a enregistr le mme jour que moi et il tait tout colre de s'tre fait sortir en premier et quand il m'a vu, il ma dit que je n'avais aucune chance parce que j'tais un metalleux.

Mais je pense qu'il n'a pas du rponde correctement aux questions, tout simplement. Et puis mission dbile, peut tre mais c'est un moment de dtente et de rigolade, surtout, faut pas y chercher autre chose en y allant.

----------


## Remizkn

*Zooffy* tu t'en est plutt bien sortis. Aprs je vais pas non plus insulter Olivier mais il avait des petits cts beaufs j'ai trouv (regionnalisme du nord plus que prouv par son choix de film).

----------


## Bakura

> Le lien est un peu plus haut dans la discussion. Mais j'ai peur que mardi cela ne soit plus en ligne.
> 
> Et non, point de PHP pour moi, que du .NET et en VB.
> 
> Quant au look metalleux, deadpool (sans majuscule  ) ben faut en profiter parce que d'ici quelques mois, je rase les cheveux


Je parle de la vido que tu aurais encod (tu as dit que tu l'avais sur ton disque dur).

J'ai cout  la radio sur NRJ quelques extraits qu'ils avaient pass. Une des deux fillse (Nathalie je crois), en tout cas sur la voix, avait l'air pas mal dprim. Quant  Olivier, beauf total. En fait ta voix est plutt trs sduisante, et le "je suis de religion des dieux nordiques" m'a fait sourire  ::): . J'ai hte de pouvoir voir la vido mais rien  faire, a ne marche toujours pas...

----------


## Bakura

Trs diffrent de ce que je poste d'habitude, mais j'aime bien. A vous de juger =)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1bQU-cgitA"]YouTube - Smaxone - I'll Be Waiting[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

Merci Remizkn.

Bakura, mric pour ma voix. Alors qu'il y a quelques annes je ne supportais pas de m'entendre, je vois, qu'avec l'ge, elle s'embelli.

Pour revenir  la vido, en fait elle n'est pas sur mon disque dur, elle est sur ma FreeBox TV et je ne sais pas comment aller la chercher.

Mais ds que j'ai clairci ce point l, aucun souci, je te la file.

----------


## zooffy

> Trs diffrent de ce que je poste d'habitude, mais j'aime bien. A vous de juger =)


C'est trs, trs bon a ! 
Le chanteur  un peu le mme timbre que celui de Metallica, les grattes sont bien volontaire. Peut tre un peu trop de brouillon vers la fin, avec le "solo". Mais a reste trs bon  couter.

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour revenir  la vido, en fait elle n'est pas sur mon disque dur, elle est sur ma FreeBox TV et je ne sais pas comment aller la chercher.
> 
> Mais ds que j'ai clairci ce point l, aucun souci, je te la file.


Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible de rcuprer les programmes enregistrs depuis TF1, M6 et Canal+ en se connectant par FTP  la Freebox TV (contrairement  des enregistrements depuis d'autres chaines comme France 2 par exemple), ces chaines ont en effet demand  Free de supprimer cette possibilit.

----------


## Bakura

> C'est trs, trs bon a ! 
> Le chanteur  un peu le mme timbre que celui de Metallica, les grattes sont bien volontaire. Peut tre un peu trop de brouillon vers la fin, avec le "solo". Mais a reste trs bon  couter.


Je me suis fait la mme rflexion sur le solo  la fin qui est assez insignifiant et ne va pas du tout avec la mlodie. En fait, aprs recherche, il y a deux gars de Mnemic dans ce groupe (Mnemic c'est sympa, si vous connaissez pas...).

----------


## zooffy

> Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible de rcuprer les programmes enregistrs depuis TF1, M6 et Canal+ en se connectant par FTP  la Freebox TV (contrairement  des enregistrements depuis d'autres chaines comme France 2 par exemple), ces chaines ont en effet demand  Free de supprimer cette possibilit.


Et si on commenait par le dbut : comment je me connecte en FTP  ma FreeBox TV ?

Aprs, on verra bien ce que je rcupre.

----------


## Bakura

Zoofy, t'as dj cout a ? (je suis sr d'avoir mis le lien, mais j'ai jamais eu d'avis pour ce groupe que je trouve simplement gnial). Je met volontairement la version live, mme si la qualit est pas top, parce que ce groupe joue beaucoup sur l'ambiance assez mlancolique qui me provoque toujours un p'tit quelque chose...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnBusGY3WB0"]YouTube - envy - a road of winds the water builds (boite.madrid)[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

> Zoofy, t'as dj cout a ? (je suis sr d'avoir mis le lien, mais j'ai jamais eu d'avis pour ce groupe que je trouve simplement gnial). Je met volontairement la version live, mme si la qualit est pas top, parce que ce groupe joue beaucoup sur l'ambiance assez mlancolique qui me provoque toujours un p'tit quelque chose...


J'ai pas tout cout parce que aujourd'hui c'est la journe de Murphy chez moi et l, c'est particulirement dpressif.
Oui, j'ai rat ma russite ce matin.
La nana avec qui j'avais un bon contact sur adopteunmec et barre
Mon ex est venue reprendre l'appareil photo qu'elle m'avait offert  la St Valentin
Mon fils est revenu du colge avec une colle en math pour travail non fait
Mon site plante  chauqe click, ou presque

Bref ce soir c'est : valium, corde ou bourr ! ! ! 

Mais ce morceau me dit quelques chose, j'ai du l'cout mais pas ragir. Demain, quand Murphy se sera barr, j'irai sur Youtube chercher une version studio, mais comme a, je trouve a pas mal du tout.

----------


## Bakura

> J'ai pas tout cout parce que aujourd'hui c'est la journe de Murphy chez moi et l, c'est particulirement dpressif.
> Oui, j'ai rat ma russite ce matin.
> La nana avec qui j'avais un bon contact sur adopteunmec et barre
> Mon ex est venue reprendre l'appareil photo qu'elle m'avait offert  la St Valentin
> Mon fils est revenu du colge avec une colle en math pour travail non fait
> Mon site plante  chauqe click, ou presque
> 
> Bref ce soir c'est : valium, corde ou bourr ! ! ! 
> 
> Mais ce morceau me dit quelques chose, j'ai du l'cout mais pas ragir. Demain, quand Murphy se sera barr, j'irai sur Youtube chercher une version studio, mais comme a, je trouve a pas mal du tout.


Je compatis. T'as eu un bon contact sur Adopteunmec et du jour au lendemain elle t'as pas rpondue ? C'est pas cool a =).

Pour ce soir, vite la corde, au moins on te retrouvera demain  ::): . Ou alors un p'tit coup de Silencer en boucle et c'est bon, la dprime est passe  ::D: .

Pour ce groupe, les albums studios ne sont plus sur Deezer (moi j'ai l'album en double, mais chuis un fanboy de ce groupe  ::D: ). Au passage, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de trucs disparaissent sur Deezer, ils ont perdu des contrats ou quoi ? A tous, je vous SURCONSEILLE les deux derniers albums d'Envy,  savoir Insomniac Doze et Abyssal.

----------


## Deadpool

> Et si on commenait par le dbut : comment je me connecte en FTP  ma FreeBox TV ?
> 
> Aprs, on verra bien ce que je rcupre.


Dj, as-tu activ l'accs FTP sur ta Freebox HD? La procdure pour le faire est trouvable ici.

Aprs, pour y accder, il suffit d'ouvrir un navigateur web et de saisir l'url ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr en mettant comme mot de passe celui que tu as configur.

Tu devrais ainsi accder au contenu du disque dur de ta Freebox HD (en esprant que tu puisse rcuprer le flux que tu as enregistr sur TF1).

----------


## Remizkn

Effectivement *Bakura* pas mal de groupe disparaissent sur _Deezer_ (un exemple simple: *Rammstein* n'a de post que 3 chansons). Quant  toi Zoofy, je crois que ce qu'il te faut c'est viter *Radiohead* et du *System of a Down* matin, midi et soir.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Vous voulez rire un bon coup ?  ::lol::  Alors coutez a, je vous assure un beau sourire ds la premire gueulante du chanteur  ::mouarf:: . J'ai beau tre un gros fan de black dpressif, ya un moment faut arrter avec ces vocals zarbis...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8IHljO_dLw"]YouTube - I'm in a Coffin - Finally Happy[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahaha trop bon! *_OUUIIIAURIGHHHHIII_* (c'est plus ou moins a)

Mais bizzarement j'aime bien...

----------


## Bakura

Pas mal imiti  ::D: . En le rcoutant, a me fait vraiment penser  Tarzan  ::D: .

----------


## zooffy

Pour la FREeBox TV : merci pour la procdure. j'ai tout mis en place et les fichiers de TF1 et M6 sont carrment invisible. Je vasi trouvre une aute solution avec mon DVD Recoder, comme a, a sera sur un disque que je pourrais mettre sur mon ordinateur.

Comme quoi, Murphy n'est pas encore parti.

Merci pour votre soutien.

RadioHead et SOAD, j'coute pas ! 

Pour la fille sur adopteunmec, elle m'avait rpondu, on discutait bien, mais elle quitt le site, carrment.

Bref, je laisse la corde de ct, je vasi voir si ma hache  deux mains est bien affte.....

Mais non, je rigole, ce soir, en plus, j'ai une sortie bistrot avec des potes, a devrait all mieux.

Enfin, ce morceau de Finally Happy est vraiment bizarre. Je vasi returner  ma compil de mtal tappette que je finalise pour une copine qui vient (grce  moi) de dcouvrir le Mtal. Dessu j'ai mis des trucs cool : EPICA, WITHIN TEMPTATION, RAMMSTEIN (Amour, Amour), TO DIE FOR, UNSUN, NITGHWISH, SIRENIA, MEGADETH (A tout le monde), DELAIN, APOCALYPTICA (Envie), SONATA ARCTICA (Still loving You) et surtout le Vol du bourdon repris par les petits gars de CHILDREN OF BODOM. Bref, j'espre que a va lui faire plaisir.

----------


## Remizkn

Comment une telle slection ne pourrait elle pas lui plaire!?

----------


## zooffy

Ben ouaip, trois semaines de rflexion, j'espre bien.
Mais ce n'est qu'une ouverture de la chose. Elle participera avec d'autre  ma prochaine soire Blind Test Mtal pour passer Level 2.

Et la compil sera plutt genre AMON AMARTH, KALMAH, MACHINE HEAD, IN FLAMMES, DRAGON FORCE, .....

----------


## Bakura

Rajoute Denied de Sonic Syndicate. a plait aux filles a.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8"]YouTube - Sonic Syndicate - Denied[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

*DRAGON FORCE*!! Ah! Non tout sauf a!! *_BRIIIiiitzchfffk_*(imitation orthographique de la dfenestration).

----------


## Lyche

> *DRAGON FORCE*!! Ah! Non tout sauf a!! *_BRIIIiiitzchfffk_*(imitation orthographique de la dfenestration).


C'est pas le groupe qui joue  130bmp juste pour le principe d'aligner le plus de note possible en un minimum de temps et que tous les mo de 15ans coutent en boucle dans le walkman pour faire "style j0r" je suis cool, et qui ne doit son succs qu'a un jeu de console?

----------


## zooffy

Bakura, t'es fou ou quoi ? ? ? ? ? ?
Mais pourquoi tu a post a ? ? ? ?

T'as vu la bassiste ? ? ? ? ?? ?
C'est bon, je dors plus pendant trois jours.........................................


Remizkn, pourquoi tant de haine ? 
C'est cool Dragon Force. Je les ai vu au HellFEst, a dmnage svre sur scne et en plus le bassiste est un frenchie. Non, vraiment, je les trouve norme, tant au niveau technique qu'au niveau feeling et aussi au niveau relation avec le public sur scne.
Carrment, j'ai prfr eux  Manowar ou MM, sans parler des vieux tout pourris de Motley

Mais bon, il est vrai que tout est affaire de got et a ne se discute pas trop.

----------


## Remizkn

Pour ma justification *Lyche* a dit exactement ce que j'en pensais. (Oui, le fait que les mo de 15 ans coutent a en boucle y est pour beaucoup dans ma haine envers eux...)

----------


## Lyche

> Pour ma justification *Lynche* a dit exactement ce que j'en pensais. (Oui, le fait que les mo de 15 ans coutent a en boucle y est pour beaucoup dans ma haine envers eux...)


c'est Lyche  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Remizkn, pourquoi tant de haine ? 
> C'est cool Dragon Force. Je les ai vu au HellFEst, a dmnage svre sur scne et en plus le bassiste est un frenchie. Non, vraiment, je les trouve norme, tant au niveau technique qu'au niveau feeling et aussi au niveau relation avec le public sur scne.
> Carrment, j'ai prfr eux  Manowar ou MM, sans parler des vieux tout pourris de Motley


Ya plusieurs live d'eux sur YouTube. Autant en studio je trouve a pas trop mal, autant en live c'est vraiment mauvais (confirm par mon ancien prof de guitare qui les as vu en concert).




> Bakura, t'es fou ou quoi ? ? ? ? ? ?
> Mais pourquoi tu a post a ? ? ? ?
> 
> T'as vu la bassiste ? ? ? ? ?? ?
> C'est bon, je dors plus pendant trois jours.........................................


Haha oui je sais, leur bassiste est assez  ::ccool:: . Karin Axelsson. 

Allez pour toi, pour te consoler :

----------


## Lyche

::hola::

----------


## Bakura

Pas de btises ce soir zoofy :  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

Je prfre couter "*Joni*"(  comprendre "Johny"), c'est beaucoup plus mieux, a c'est du vrai rock!  ::ccool::  (En plus il est vachement plus canon que Karin Axelsson).

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens, je vais lancer un petit dbat concernant le mtal. Je remarque (enfin, a fait pas mal de temps dja) que pas un seul groupe de mtal (potable au minimum) n'est invit dans des missions musicales ou bien autres comme le *Grand Journal* sur _Canal+_ qui invite de temps en temps des chanteurs. Pourquoi somme nous toujours oblig de nous farcir les mme: _Beyonc_, _Mika_, _Lady Gaga_ et les rappeurs du dimanche? Pourquoi le mtal ne fait il pas partie de la culture populaire?

----------


## Lyche

parce que les groupes de mtal ne font pas autant de fric que les bouses qu'on passe en radio. De plus, c'est politiquement pas correct voyons.

Ensuite, je t'invite  chercher des missions de taratata dans laquelle Metallica est pass pour la sortie de Death Magnetic  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> Tiens, je vais lancer un petit dbat concernant le mtal. Je remarque (enfin, a fait pas mal de temps dja) que pas un seul groupe de mtal (potable au minimum) n'est invit dans des missions musicales ou bien autres comme le *Grand Journal* sur _Canal+_ qui invite de temps en temps des chanteurs. Pourquoi somme nous toujours oblig de nous farcir les mme: _Beyonc_, _Mika_, _Lady Gaga_ et les rappeurs du dimanche? Pourquoi le mtal ne fait il pas partie de la culture populaire?


Parce que a n'intresse personne. Point final.  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Et bien vous avez tout faux ! ! ! 

Certes il y a des exceptions comme dit Lyche (au fait, c'est toi le roi ?) (on va voir ceux qui ont des rfrences....) mais il faut surtout savoir une chose qui moi me rvolte pas mal.

Depuis plusieurs annes les gourvements successifs, et a date de Mitterand, donc ce n'est pas un problme de Droite ou de Gauche, monte des commissions parlementaires, donc avec le fric du contribuable, pour trouver le lien entre le Mtal et le Satanisme ! ! !

D'abords ils ne savent pas ce qu'est le Satanisme, sinon, ils ne chercheraient pas ce lein, mais surtout ils leur faut une occupation pour dposer sur une communaut mininoitaire, n'ayant pas de moyen d'expression, les symptmes de certains maux de la socit civile.

En 1995, par exemple, notre grande amie Mireille DUMAS (quelle crve !), suivie de Patrick de CAROLIS (pareil), on e carte blanche pour faire des reprotage sur le Jeu de Rle et n'ont russi  montrer que les quelques rares exemples de suicidaire et de paricide et de proficide. Et du coup, nue grande psychose  envie les braves mnagres en disant : "hennnnn, tu fais du jeu de rle, mais c'est dangereux a ! ".
Moi j'en fait depuis l'ge de 11 ans et je n'ai encore tu personne et j'lve mon gaillard (heu oui, 13 ans, 1M72 pour 71 Kg, taill comme CHABAL, mais blond) tout seul comme un grand et jusqu' maintenant tout le monde (sauf les nanas qui passent dans ma vie ! ! ! ) me dit qu'il est bien lev.

Bref, il faut une communaut dclare dangereuse et hors norme pour que les "bien pensants" de notre socit civile puisse mettre les choses inexplicable ou inexpliqu sur le dos de quelqu'un.

Et aussi, n'oublions pas la supriorit, l'litisme et la grandeur du Mtalleux, donc a fait des jaloux ! ! ! 

Sinon, a va vous, ce matin ?

----------


## Lyche

> (au fait, c'est toi le roi ?)


Nan, mon pseudo est bien plus vieux que ce sale jeu qui confond tout..

Pour les Jeux de Rle, je me demande encore comment j'ai pu y tomber dedans avec une mre psychiatre qui m'a mis la misre toute mon adolescence sur les dangers des jeux de rle... Bah oui ! elle a connu des personnes en grande dtresse psychique qui faisait des JDR.. Bah oui c'est forcment li  ::roll:: 

Le fait que le mtal soit assimil  de la musique satanique, c'est simplement par ignorance des faits rels et par "dogme". Depuis toujours la chrtient essaye de conserver ses brebis dans le droit chemin en lui mentant hontment et sans vergogne. Depuis l'avnement des premiers  procs pour hrsie, le culte chrtiens entretien un mensonge global pour conserver son peuple.. et bien que cela ne fonctionne plus trop de nos jours, certaines "erreurs" restent bien encres dans les mentalit.. Celle du mtal en fait partie..

Salet de prjugs -_-

----------


## Remizkn

> Moi j'en fait depuis l'ge de 11 ans


Toi aussi! T'as bien raison faut commencer tt...  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens, rien que pour vous. Aujourd'hui j'ai eu le droit  une bonne blague au lyce (non volontaire de la part de l'ignorante en question). Attention! C'est du lourd!
Je vais donc donner un aspect thatrale  la scne:

- _Ignorante_: "...Et toi Rmi (et oui, Remiz c'est pas mon vrai prnom) t'coute quoi?"
- _Moi_: "Euuuh...des trucs que personne n'coute..."
- _Ignorante_: "Du genre?"
- _Moi_: "Du mtal et de la musique classique..."
- _Ignorante_: "Ah! J'coute pas a, j'coute pas ces deux extremes..." *STOP!* Le mtal est la rinterpretation moderne de la musique classique, ils sont loin d'tre opposs!
- _Ignorante_: "...et en mtal t'coute quels groupes?"
- _Moi_: " Slipknot, Rammstein..."
- _Ignorante_: "Ah! J'aime pas Rammstein ils sont trop nazistes!"

Alors l, sortez vos fusils de chasse! En plus de nous exploser les oreilles avec une faute de grammaire plus grosse qu'elle elle nous dbite de la connerie par paquet. Pour elle le calcule dans sa tte est simple: mtal + allemand + allure militaire = groupuscule nazis
...et elle n'est pas la seule  penser comme a, c'est pitoyable...
 :8O:

----------


## zooffy

Je ne sais pas quoi dire, c'est affligeant de prendre conscience que son pays est peupl de pas mal de crtins, incultes, ignorants, obtus....

Et ce qui me fait encre plus peur c'est de me dire que cette jeune fille (puisque tu aprle de lyce) est l'avenir de ma nation, celle qui est cens prendre soin de moi qunad je serais vieux ?!?!

Merci, je vais me morfondre un peu plus ce week-end...   ::calim2:: 

Bakura, t'uarias pas une autre photo de la bassiste ?....................... ::mouarf:: 

Tiens bon Remiz, tiens bon, tu as mon entier et complet soutien.

Heu, elle est au moins jolie, pour se faire pardonner ?

Tiens, au passage, savez vous pourquoi les femmes ont deux paires de lvres ?

Kenavo

----------


## Remizkn

> Heu, elle est au moins jolie, pour se faire pardonner ?


J'aimerais pouvoir te mentir mais non, sa beaut n'est pas suffisante pour que je lui accorde mon pardon...De toute manire j'ai fais en sorte qu'elle ne puisse plus s'en prendre aux mtalleux. A cette heure-ci elle joue  faire la viande au fond d'un bassin de requins.

J'ai balanc le dbat surtout parceque dans l'mission "*Le Grand Journal*", un invit chanteur apparement, _Benjamin Biolay_ ou _Beaujolais_ (j'hsite) disais aim le rap franais. Je connais aucun chanteur qui aurait dit lors de ce genre d'mission: "Oui j'apprcie tel groupe de mtal, et puis celui ci aussi etc...".

Bon, je m'en retourne  mon occupation. Je vais finir d'gorger un chat tout en buvant mon sang et hurlant des incantations sataniques...

----------


## Lyche

> Toi aussi! T'as bien raison faut commencer tt... 
> 
> Tiens, rien que pour vous. Aujourd'hui j'ai eu le droit  une bonne blague au lyce (non volontaire de la part de l'ignorante en question). Attention! C'est du lourd!
> Je vais donc donner un aspect thatrale  la scne:
> 
> - _Ignorante_: "...Et toi Rmi (et oui, Remiz c'est pas mon vrai prnom) t'coute quoi?"
> - _Moi_: "Euuuh...des trucs que personne n'coute..."
> - _Ignorante_: "Du genre?"
> - _Moi_: "Du mtal et de la musique classique..."
> ...


Sachant que les membres du groupe sont ouvertement de gauche et anti nazi, a fait peur  ::aie:: 
Pour moi, une personne qui me rpond a, je l'enferme dans ma cave et je lui met du Rammstein  fond jusqu' ce qu'il parle couramment allemand et me dise "oui, oui, ouii !! j'avoue, j'admet !! ils ne sont pas nazis !!"
C'est un peu brutal non? :grin:

----------


## Remizkn

Non, a n'est pas excessif. Surtout quand l'ennemie doit srement couter du *Morsay* chez lui...Il faut lui refaire sa culture musicale!




> Tiens, au passage, savez vous pourquoi les femmes ont deux paires de lvres ?


Et non je ne sais pas? Mais je vois la blague bien myso venir gros comme une maison.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Tiens, au passage, savez vous pourquoi les femmes ont deux paires de lvres ?





> Sachant que les membres du groupe sont ouvertement de gauche et anti nazi, a fait peur


Ouep, c'est juste une bande de pervers obsds du sesque.  ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

> [SIZE="1"]
> Ouep, c'est juste une bande de pervers obsds du sesque.


y'a qu'a traduire leur paroles pour comprendre les problmes du chanteur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

Rien que pour _Mann gegen Mann_ (faisant de l'allemand j'ai pig facilement les dlires du chanteur).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Dia_FR

> Alors l, sortez vos fusils de chasse! En plus de nous exploser les oreilles avec une faute de grammaire plus grosse qu'elle elle nous dbite de la connerie par paquet. Pour elle le calcule dans sa tte est simple: mtal + allemand + allure militaire = groupuscule nazis
> ...et elle n'est pas la seule  penser comme a, c'est pitoyable...


pour ce genre de cas il existe un exemple trs simple et trs drle : Tool - Die Eier von Satan
faites couter, demander  la personne ce qu'elle en a pens, dites-lui de quoi a parle vraiment, succs garanti !




> Rien que pour _Mann gegen Mann_ (faisant de l'allemand j'ai pig facilement les dlires du chanteur).


Mann gegen Mann a va encore, c'est pas la pire !
et c'est vrai que c'est un sujet qui revient rgulirement  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> pour ce genre de cas il existe un exemple trs simple et trs drle : Tool - Die Eier von Satan
> faites couter, demander  la personne ce qu'elle en a pens, dites-lui de quoi a parle vraiment, succs garanti !


Clair, excellent.

J'tais pli quand j'ai su de quoi a parlait.   ::lol::

----------


## Bakura

Quelqu'un aurait des conseils  donner pour faire un vibrato bend correct ? Autant je bend comme un dieu (uhuh), autant je galre comme pas possible pour faire un vibrato bend. Mes doigts n'arrivent pas  faire de va et vient rapide :/.

----------


## zooffy

> Non, a n'est pas excessif. Surtout quand l'ennemie doit srement couter du *Morsay* chez lui...Il faut lui refaire sa culture musicale!
> 
> 
> 
> Et non je ne sais pas? Mais je vois la blague bien myso venir gros comme une maison.


Non, elle n'est pas myso du tout, c'est juste de l'humour. 

Donc, la rponse est :
une pour dire des btises, l'autre pour se faire pardonner  ::mouarf:: 

Et pour montrer, s'il le falait, que je ne suis pas myso du tout une autre : 
le point commun entre un homme et une poubelle ?

----------


## Lyche

> le point commun entre un homme et une poubelle ?


c'est drle, je connaissait entre une femme et une poubelle  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> c'est drle, je connaissait entre une femme et une poubelle


meuh, le vilain....


Bon alors je la donne : 

Les hommes c'est comme les poubelles, a pue toute la semaine et le Week-end tu les sors !

----------


## Remizkn

Tu aurais du le prciser  _Tournez mange_ *Zoofy* que en plus d'couter du mtal tu avais de l'humour!  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

jai finalement regarde "tournez manege".
je dois avouer qu'avec le cerveau dbranch, l'mission m'as fait pas mal sourire.

et finalement? t'es passe chez nathalie?  ::aie:: 




> De mme je m'attends  passer dans un zapping ou des trucs comme a, mais je regarde pas assez la tloche pour les trouver. Donc si vous en voyez, pensez  me le dire.


je crois avoir vu 3 secondes sur le zapping C+ de mercredi

----------


## zooffy

euh, Granquet, rebranche le cerveau, c'est pas Nathalie (je l'ai sortie en premier), c'est Marie et non, je ne l'ai pas revu, donc toujours en recherche....

(information  faire circuler........)

----------


## Bakura

En mme temps (je rentre demain, j'espre que la vido sera toujours en ligne), j'ai cru comprendre que les rgions entre les diffrents candidats ne correspondaient pas. C'est compltement con.

----------


## granquet

> euh, Granquet, rebranche le cerveau, c'est pas Nathalie (je l'ai sortie en premier), c'est Marie et non, je ne l'ai pas revu, donc toujours en recherche....


oui oui, mais elle dis pas un truc du genre: "y peux passer chez moi ce soir" quand tu la sors?  ::aie::  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

> Quelqu'un aurait des conseils  donner pour faire un vibrato bend correct ? Autant je bend comme un dieu (uhuh), autant je galre comme pas possible pour faire un vibrato bend. Mes doigts n'arrivent pas  faire de va et vient rapide :/.


Tente en alternant pression forte et pression moyenne sur ta frette, de manire  faire tendre plus ta corde quand tu appuies plus fort, et un peu moins quand tu appuies moins fort, et a fait effet vibrato. Enfin c'est pas vident comme truc ^^

Sinon j'trouve que comparer le mtal  la musique classique... C'est n'imp  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> oui oui, mais elle dis pas un truc du genre: "y peux passer chez moi ce soir" quand tu la sors?


Heu non, c'est Cauet qu'elle a dit a.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et sinon Hatebreed sortent un nouvel album : *Preservation of Belief* ! 

Sont productif en ce moment les petits gars !  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

> Sinon j'trouve que comparer le mtal  la musique classique... C'est n'imp


Alors, l non. J'avais trouv un article que je tenterais de retrouver d'ailleurs, il expliquera mieux que moi. Mais pour faire simple: la musique classique et le mtal sont les deux seules genres  donner autant de puissance et d'ampleur  la musique.

----------


## Bakura

> Tente en alternant pression forte et pression moyenne sur ta frette, de manire  faire tendre plus ta corde quand tu appuies plus fort, et un peu moins quand tu appuies moins fort, et a fait effet vibrato. Enfin c'est pas vident comme truc ^^


Ouais, mais si je relche la pression, pouf la corde n'est plus assez enfonce et a sonne plus  ::(: . Pour l'instant je m'entrane  faire des vas et viens trs lents pour prendre le geste.

----------


## zooffy

> Alors, l non. J'avais trouv un article que je tenterais de retrouver d'ailleurs, il expliquera mieux que moi. Mais pour faire simple: la musique classique et le mtal sont les deux seules genres  donner autant de puissance et d'ampleur  la musique.


Entirement d'accord avec toi Remizkn. Du reste si tu retrouve cet article je suis trs preneur, il me servira dans mes soires Blind Test Mtal.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Bakura

Comparons Mozart et Gris,  couter  la suite :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USZ7-Hcnuko"]YouTube - Mozart l'Opra Rock - Tatoue moi[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwLw1twqz1w"]YouTube - Gris - Il Etait Une Fort (+ Lyrics)[/ame]


Suis dj trs loin  ::aie:: .

----------


## Remizkn

*Zoofy*, je vais chercher mais il me semble que le liens avait t post sur le forum.

*Bakura*! Espce d'ordure! Comment ose tu post l'_Opra Rock de Mozart_! Mon dieu, c'est du hard les paroles...

----------


## zooffy

Bakura, moi ce que je ne comprends pas, alors que tu as musicien, c'est comment tu ne vois pas le lien fort qui existe entre les compositeurs Classique, et surtout Mozart, et le Mtal.

En 1972, Ritchie BlackMore, Chanteur de RAINBOW, donc parmi le prcurseur de la mouvance Mtal, a dit, devant 70 000 spectareurs : 
"Parents, ne laissez jamais vos enfants couter du Hard Rock avant de la avoir fait couter du Mozart, ils ne comprendraient pas. "

Dj  cette poque on tait bien dans la relation forte, symbiosique entre ce qui allait devenir la Mtal et la Grande Musique.

Pourquoi des groupes comme Chirldren of Bodom ou des guitaristes comme Patrik RONDAT reprenne les 4 saisons (pour ne citer que cet exemple) ? Et par opposition, pourquoi les jazzman, pourtnat d'excellents musicien, aussi techniquement qu'artitisquement, ne le font pas ?
(questions rthoriques)


Ou alors, t'as envie de dconner de bon matin, bein vu..................

----------


## Bakura

Hay c'est pas moi qui ait dit que je n'y voyais pas de relation. Au contraire je pense aussi que le classique et le mtal sont lis, comme tu dis ce sont deux styles de musique trs puissantes, peu formates (dans l'ensemble), qui dgagent des atmosphres et une puissance sans commune mesure.




> Bakura! Espce d'ordure! Comment ose tu post l'Opra Rock de Mozart! Mon dieu, c'est du hard les paroles...


J'espre que tu as kiff  :8-): . En passant, j'arrive pas DU TOUT  voir la relation qu'il y a entre Mozart et Mozart L'opra rock (alors que, pour avoir lu des interviews du gars qui en est le pre, l'objectif tait bien de "moderniser" le rpertoire de Mozart, mais j'y vois vraiment aucune relation...).

----------


## zooffy

Dsol Bakura, autant pour moi, je n'ai pas su voir le troisime de ton post. a doit tre parce qu'on est Lundi et je n'arrive pas  me rveiller depuis ce matin.    ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Le mec a dit qu'il voyait en _Mozart_ une espce de prcurseur du Rock et donc il a voulu en faire un _Opra Rock_. Sa reflexion est dbile et pourquoi a t'il donc t'il pris l'initiative de massacrer *Mozart*?Je l'ignore...

----------


## Bakura

Surtout que cet "opra" n'a rien de trs trs rock  ::D: .

----------


## Lyche

> Le mec a dit qu'il voyait en _Mozart_ une espce de prcurseur du Rock et donc il a voulu en faire un _Opra Rock_. Sa reflexion est dbile et pourquoi a t'il donc t'il pris l'initiative de massacrer *Mozart*?Je l'ignore...


Tout simplement pour faire du fric..

----------


## granquet

en tant que metalleux informaticiens, vous avez surement entendu parler de brutal legend?
la soundtrack du jeux:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVbi-Q3G-EI"]YouTube - Brutal Legend - Soundtrack Unveil vs. Tim Schafer's Rubik's Cube solve[/ame]

 :8O:

----------


## Lyche

Diamond Head (je vois sur l'image) il a vraiment une voix de pucelle quand mme -_-

----------


## Invit

> En 1972, Ritchie BlackMore, Chanteur de RAINBOW, donc parmi le prcurseur de la mouvance Mtal, a dit, devant 70 000 spectareurs : 
> "Parents, ne laissez jamais vos enfants couter du Hard Rock avant de la avoir fait couter du Mozart, ils ne comprendraient pas. "


Je ne savais pas que Blackmore avait t chanteur un jour.
Et bon, Blackmore, avec toutes les conneries qu'il raconte et qu'il fait...
Difficile d'tre crdible...




> Pourquoi des groupes comme Chirldren of Bodom ou des guitaristes comme Patrik RONDAT reprenne les 4 saisons (pour ne citer que cet exemple) ? Et par opposition, pourquoi les jazzmen, pourtant d'excellents musicien, aussi techniquement qu'artistiquement, ne le font pas ?


Sans doute une histoire de bon got et de retenu plus que de technique !
Cest sr que cest impressionnant de dballer du Paganini  300 bpm comme Malmsteem.
Le rsultat artistique me semble plus discutable.
Pour tre bref, cest chiant. Je suis guitariste et japprcie cette technique et cette vlocit mais pour moi, la guitare, cest de la musique pas de lathltisme.
Dailleurs, les jazzmen le font aussi mme si tu nes pas au courant, comme, par exemple, le disque de Jacques Loussier qui reprend Bach. Il en a vendu des caisses en son temps. Personnellement, je ne suis pas convaincu de la russite du projet.
Il y a aussi le Rondo  la Turque de Mozart repris par Dave Brubeck sur son Take Five, etc





> Quelqu'un aurait des conseils  donner pour faire un vibrato bend correct ? Autant je bend comme un dieu (uhuh), autant je galre comme pas possible pour faire un vibrato bend. Mes doigts n'arrivent pas  faire de va et vient rapide :/.


Tu utilises quelle tirant? Je conseillerais de monter un tirant digne de ce nom (au moins du 10 pour le mi), outre le fait que tu as un son plus puissant parce que leffet dinduction est plus important sur les micros, (tu gagnes aussi pas mal de mdium, alors a dpend si cest aussi ce que tu cherches), je trouve que la tension plus importante permet un meilleur contrle de ce genre deffet.
a demande un petit effort physique supplmentaire au niveau des doigts mais cest une habitude qui se prend vite. Aprs a, tu bends mme sur des accoustiques avec du 0.12 ou 0.13
Attention toutefois de bien schauffer avant de se lancer sauvagement sur des bends de deux tons pour viter le claquage.
Aprs avoir essay, impossible de revenir sur du spaghetti!

----------


## granquet

> Tu utilises quelle tirant? Je conseillerais de monter un tirant digne de ce nom (au moins du 10 pour le mi)


je valide, perso je peux plus jouer avec quelque chose en dessous de 11-52  :;): 
(suis en 12-52 actuellement)
la plupart des metalleux jouent avec un tirant assez light (genre 10-46), pour pouvoir jouer vite plus facilement, moi j'aime pas (jouer vite et les petits tirants).
pour tes vibratos, pas vraiment de conseils ... tu galere pendant des plombes et un jour s'en t'en rendre compte t'y arrive ...  ::oops:: 
faut juste s'obstiner, ca vas finir par venir  ::):

----------


## Invit

> pour tes vibratos, pas vraiment de conseils ... tu galere pendant des plombes et un jour s'en t'en rendre compte t'y arrive ... 
> faut juste s'obstiner, ca vas finir par venir


Je ne comprends pas trop o est le problme ?
Soit tu sais le rgler et c'est chiant et fastidieux mais c'est fait.
Soit tu sais pas ou tu n'as pas envie de te faire chier  le faire : direction le luthier. Franchement, a vaut le coup.

C'est en ayant vu le rsultat d'un rglage fait dans un magasin de musique que je m'y suis mis : C'tait simple, je ne pouvais pas faire pire ! Si tu es bricoleur et minitieux, ce n'est pas un problme.

Mais n'hsiter pas  aller voir un luthier, pour le faire vivre (artisan n'est pas un mtier facile), pour avoir un change humain et des vrais conseils (pas ceux des musiciens rts qui font office de vendeurs dans les magasins...)

----------


## granquet

[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrato[/ame]

on parle ici d'un "bend vibrato"
ie: donner un effet vibrato en faisant un bend

----------


## tesla

> En 1972, Ritchie BlackMore, Chanteur de RAINBOW, donc parmi le prcurseur de la mouvance Mtal, a dit, devant 70 000 spectareurs :


Deja relev plus bas mais bon...Blackmore chanteur  ::): 
Et Ian Gillian il faisait des claquettes sans doute, arf.
Et surtout, en 1972 il jouait dans Deep Purple car Rainbow n'a t form que bien plus tard...

----------


## Bakura

Oui oui je parlais du bend vibrato (au passage a commence un peu  venir, en y allant trs doucement, mon soucis pur l'instant c'est que le son s'attnue vraiment trop trop vite ds que je commence  faire "vibrer" ds que je bend). Les bends sans rien passent par contre eux trs trs bien avec une facilit dconcertante. C'est un vrai plaisir. Pour le tirant je n'en ait aucune ide. C'est une guitare lectrique bas de gamme que j'ai depuis un an pour dbuter, je prfre ne rien changer et conomiser pour m'acheter une bonne lectrique dans un an.

Au passage, j'adore comment on progresse sur cet instrument. Il y a une semaine, j'avais un mal fou  faire un hammer-on enchain d'un pull-off correct, et l, a passe super bien. J'adore ce mouvement, a sonne vraiment super bien !

Jrome > Un claquage des doigts ?  ::aie::  Wow je savais mme pas que a existait  ::|: .

zoofy > Je regarde Tournez Mange, ici a marche... Franhcment toi qui voulait des jeunes... t'as du tre du en les voyant  ::|: . La Marie elle en fait 55, srieux.

----------


## Invit

> C'est une guitare lectrique bas de gamme que j'ai depuis un an pour dbuter, je prfre ne rien changer et conomiser pour m'acheter une bonne lectrique dans un an.
> Jrome > Un claquage des doigts ?  Wow je savais mme pas que a existait .


conomiser sur des cordes, c'est une fausse conomie... Quel est le plaisir de jouer sur des cordes rouilles ??? Si c'est une guitare cheap, c'est vraisemblablement du tirant .10-.46
Pour ce qui est du claquage, je ne sais pas si c'est le terme mdical appropri mais ce me semble assez comparable. Et oui, faire attention  ses doigts et ses mains, c'est important. Pour avoir souffert notamment du syndrme de De Quervain, c'est mon conseil fondamental !

----------


## Bakura

Oui je suis d'accord que mes cordes sont rouilles (surtout les cordes de Si & Mi  ::|: ), mais... bon j'ose pas changer les cordes d'une lectriuqe, a  l'air vachement coton  ::|: .

----------


## Bakura

Alors comme a zoofy 5 fois par jour tu tiens pas ?  ::(: . Chuis vachement du  ::(: . T'as t trs convaincant, t'as l'air vraiment sympathique en tout cas !

----------


## mavina

> Sans doute une histoire de bon got et de retenu plus que de technique !
> Cest sr que cest impressionnant de dballer du Paganini  300 bpm comme Malmsteem.
> Le rsultat artistique me semble plus discutable.
> Pour tre bref, cest chiant. Je suis guitariste et japprcie cette technique et cette vlocit mais pour moi, la guitare, cest de la musique pas de lathltisme.
> Dailleurs, les jazzmen le font aussi mme si tu nes pas au courant, comme, par exemple, le disque de Jacques Loussier qui reprend Bach. Il en a vendu des caisses en son temps. Personnellement, je ne suis pas convaincu de la russite du projet.
> Il y a aussi le Rondo  la Turque de Mozart repris par Dave Brubeck sur son Take Five, etc



Tout est dit!

----------


## zooffy

Merci Bakura, a fait plaisir.
Et oui, moi qui voualit des jeunes.......

Quant  5 fois par jour, t'essaieras si t'as l'occasion et on en reparle aprs.....

----------


## zooffy

Pour ceux qui s'imagine qu'on peut facilement jouer les gars pointilleux et venir  grand renforts dtails dballer des connaissances sans participer plus activement  un long, trs long dbat : [ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritchie_Blackmore[/ame]

Bonne lecture

----------


## Invit

> Oui je suis d'accord que mes cordes sont rouilles (surtout les cordes de Si & Mi ), mais... bon j'ose pas changer les cordes d'une lectriuqe, a  l'air vachement coton .


Ben non...
a demande pas un diplme d'ingnieur pour changer des fils de mtal...
'Faut arrter de sacraliser l'instrument !!! C'est juste un assemblage de bout de bois colls ensemble !
Un exemple de tuto pour le faire (il y en a des milliers) :
http://www.sweepyto.net/News/Voir-News.aspx?id=52

----------


## Lyche

Au pire fais les tremper dans une casserole d'eau chaude vinaigre. Ca dtartre et les cordes sont "comme neuve"

----------


## Invit

> Au pire fais les tremper dans une casserole d'eau chaude vinaigre. Ca dtartre et les cordes sont "comme neuve"


Ouais, faut aimer ce faire chier...
Sinon il y a aussi le mirror qui marche trs bien mais a donne des doigts noires pour un bout de temps aprs.
Le fast fret de GHS permet de les garder propre aussi et vite la corrosion.
Moi, je dis, quitte  dmonter ses cordes autant les changer...
Sinon, il y a aussi les cordes avec plus de Nickel qui rouille un peu moins mais qui ont un son plus rond, plus blues. Moi, j'adore mais a ne se trouve pas trop facilement et c'est vraiment une question de got, niveau son.
Mes cordes favorites sont les GHS Nickel Rockers .11-.50 fil demi-rond - mais on est loin du son mtal... Et c'est pas facile  trouver !

----------


## Invit

> Pour ceux qui s'imaginent qu'on peut facilement jouer les gars pointilleux et venir  grand renforts de dtails, dballer des connaissances sans participer plus activement  un long, trs long dbat : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritchie_Blackmore
> Bonne lecture


Soit on argumente, soit on reste dans le vague.
Je trouve que tu conclues rapidement sur les jazzmen par ta mconnaissance, et a magace, surtout quand on prne aussi rgulirement louverture des mtalleux.

----------


## Bakura

Merci pour tes conseils Jrme. Je penserai peut-tre  les changer alors, effectivement a n'a pas l'air trop trop compliqu (mais quand mme plus que les cordes de classique  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Invit

> mais quand mme plus que les cordes de classique .


Tu te trompes, sur une classique, si elle est mal monte elle se dcroche alors que sur une lectrique, a pardonne plus !
Attention aussi  ne pas trop s'enfoncer les cordes dans la peau, c'est dsagrable...

----------


## Bakura

> Tu te trompes, sur une classique, si elle est mal monte elle se dcroche alors que sur une lectrique, a pardonne plus !
> Attention aussi  ne pas trop s'enfoncer les cordes dans la peau, c'est dsagrable...


Oui je sais. Bien que j'appuie beaucoup moins au fur et  mesure que je progresse (mes gestes deviennent un peu plus naturelles), j'ai tendance quand mme  appuyer trs forts sur les cordes, car je suis un anxieux de nature, et a pardonne pas. J'ai un mal fou  me dtendre et je deviens trs vite tendu... Mais le problme n'est pas qu'en guitare... J'ai ce problme tout le temps  :;): .

----------


## Invit

> Oui je sais. Bien que j'appuie beaucoup moins au fur et  mesure que je progresse (mes gestes deviennent un peu plus naturelles), j'ai tendance quand mme  appuyer trs forts sur les cordes, car je suis un anxieux de nature, et a pardonne pas. J'ai un mal fou  me dtendre et je deviens trs vite tendu... Mais le problme n'est pas qu'en guitare... J'ai ce problme tout le temps .


Attention au tendinite !
Pour un dbutant, c'est normal d'tre crisp.
Il faut relach les gestes sinon a empche de faire grand chose.
Satriani avait un problme de machoire crispe quand il jouait  une poque et a lui a caus pas mal de douleur.

----------


## granquet

> C'est une guitare lectrique bas de gamme que j'ai depuis un an pour dbuter, je prfre ne rien changer et conomiser pour m'acheter une bonne lectrique dans un an.


tu veux dire que tes cordes ont 1 an?  ::aie::  ::aie:: 
je bouffe 2 a 3 paquets de corde ... par mois  ::aie::  (mais je transpire beaucoup des doigts)
pour les gens normaux, ca fait environ le mois. voir 2 mois pour les gens qui transpirent pas du tout et qui se lavent les mains et leur guitare tres soigneusement.

mais un an  :8O:

----------


## getz85

> tu veux dire que tes cordes ont 1 an? 
> je bouffe 2 a 3 paquets de corde ... par mois  (mais je transpire beaucoup des doigts)
> pour les gens normaux, ca fait environ le mois. voir 2 mois pour les gens qui transpirent pas du tout et qui se lavent les mains et leur guitare tres soigneusement.
> 
> mais un an


Waouh, tu dois dpenser une fortune l dedans  ::D: 

Moi aussi je garde mes cordes entre 6 mois et un an (voir plus);mais c'est sur une basse...Vu le prix des cordes je peux pas me permettre de les changer tous les 2 mois (70 euros les Elixir...). En plus, j'aime pas jouer sur des cordes neuves  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon pour viter l'usure et la rouille, il est conseill de passer un chiffon sur les cordes aprs avoir jou, chaque fois...chose que je ne fais jamais  ::lol::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

From Afar : Nouvel album d'Ensiferum  ::ccool:: 

Et Across The Dark, le petit dernier d'Insomnium, c'est du bon  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Moi aussi je garde mes cordes entre 6 mois et un an (voir plus);mais c'est sur une basse...Vu le prix des cordes je peux pas me permettre de les changer tous les 2 mois (70 euros les Elixir...). En plus, j'aime pas jouer sur des cordes neuves 
> 
> Sinon pour viter l'usure et la rouille, il est conseill de passer un chiffon sur les cordes aprs avoir jou, chaque fois...chose que je ne fais jamais


La dure de vie des cordes sur une basse nest pas la mme et le prix non plus !
Dailleurs, je te rejoins, je dteste le clinquant des cordes neuves sur une basse.

Moi je change mes cordes (guitare acoustique et lectrique) tous les 6 mois en gros  je ne suis pas trop fan du son neuf et je suis fainant. Mais je me lave les mains avant de jouer, je donne un coup de chiffon quand jai fini et un coup de FastFret de temps en temps. Et je stocke ma guitare dans un endroit sec.

Pour la frquence, a dpend tout de mme de ton jeu, de ta transpiration et du soin que tu leur apportes, si tu joues beaucoup, du nombre de concerts que tu fais (lumires stress tract chaleur = pas mal de sueur)

----------


## Bakura

> tu veux dire que tes cordes ont 1 an? 
> je bouffe 2 a 3 paquets de corde ... par mois  (mais je transpire beaucoup des doigts)
> pour les gens normaux, ca fait environ le mois. voir 2 mois pour les gens qui transpirent pas du tout et qui se lavent les mains et leur guitare tres soigneusement.
> 
> mais un an


Alors plusieurs choses :

1) Je suis dbutant (enfin a fait un peu moins d'un an que j'en fais, et environ 5 mois que je m'y suis mis srieusement - environ 1h00 par jour, et je vois vraiment la diffrence par rapport au dbut ou je faisais beaucoup pendant un jour et rien pendant le reste de la semaine... vraiment tre rgulier a a vraiment t bnnfique pour moi).

De ce fait, je pense pas avoir les mmes besoin que quelqu'un qui joue trs rapidement, bend ses cordes toutes les trois minutes et enchaine du trmolo picking  500 bmp  ::aie:: .

2) Je suis effectivement trs soigneux, je me lave les mains avant de jouer car j''ai horreur de jouer les mains sales (souvent elles sont un peu grasses et c'est vraiment dsagrable).


Sinon, vu que vous avez l'air de vous y connatre, j'ai une guitare classique qui appartenait  ma mre, qui  pas mal d'anne, qui a quand mme du vcu mais qui produit un trs beau son (c'est une guitare d'un luthier espagnol qui s'appelle Manuel Adadid). Je recherche quelqu'un d'intress pour un change contre une folk ou contre de la monnaie sonnante & trbuchante.


Egalement, je pense investir pour une autre guitare lectrique peut-tre pour mon anniversaire en avril prochain, ou un peu plus tard (si a tiendrait qu' moi, je la changerai maintenant, car pour avoir essay une bonne guitare chez mon professeur, putain mme sans tre trs bon, je vois la diffrence, elle est tellement plus agrable  jour,  tenir...). Mais bon mme si c'est mon argent, mes parents sont un peu contre, ils prfrent que je progressent et que je n'achte une autre guitare qu'aprs avoir atteint un niveau correct.

Mais j'aime bien regarder, et j'ai vu celle-ci en boutique qui m'a vraiment tap dans l'oeil (une LTD M100 de chez ESP) :

http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELE...IR+TRANSPARENT

Quelqu'un a pu l'essayer ? Sait ce que a vaut ? J'aimerais que ma prochaine guitare me permette de tenir quelques temps et me permette galement d'voluer dans le jeu qui m'intresse ( savoir, plutt le mtal, prfrence pour le black, le dpressif et le melodic...).

----------


## granquet

je me lave les mains, toujours avant de jouer, je nettoie mes cordes avec un chiffon sec apres avoir joue, je stocke ma gratte dans un endroit sec ... mais je flingue les cordes.
j'ai commande des elixir nanoweb a 12 euros les 6 : elles me tiennent presque 1mois et demi (quand je les cassent pas)

je n'ai jamais eu d'ESP LTD dans les mains.

a l'epoque ou je cherchais une guitare, je voulais une Ibanez  :;): 
dans le meme ordre de prix y'as l'Ibanez RG321 : http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELE...1EX-BK+-+NOIRE
du bon gros Humbucker EMG avec un niveau de sortie qui pouttre tout (sauf ma guitare actuelle  ::aie:: )
j'ai finalement pas fini avec une Ibanez parce que le manche etait trop fin pour mes grosses mains : parfait pour du shredd, pas pour moi  :;): 

bonne chance dans ta recherche, moi j'ai trouve la mienne au dtour d'un magasin, une guitare improbable en occasion.
http://picasaweb.google.fr/lh/photo/...eat=directlink

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et sinon, un petit live de Chimaira

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7293491"]The Disappearing Sun (Live) [HD] on Vimeo[/ame]

 ::mrgreen:: 

Et le Top 6 des riffs les plus monstreux !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GEJCM-LBzU"]YouTube - Top 6 Most Brutal Machine Gun Riffs[/ame]
 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

On vous a dj dis que vous tes dingues?? !!  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> On vous a dj dis que vous tes dingues?? !!


Pourquoi ?  ::aie:: 

Granquet > Elle est vachement belle la Ibanez  :8O:  ! Mme si la photo est bizarre...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ben quoi ? Ca vous plait pas mes infos ?  ::calim2::

----------


## getz85

Les deux morceaux du derniers Neurosis que je trouve tout simplement gnial :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REruPS6FrBs&feature=related"]YouTube - Neurosis - To The Wind[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-sQ7NJrcw4"]YouTube - Neurosis Water Is Not Enough[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

> Ben quoi ? Ca vous plait pas mes infos ?


Nan, j'les trouve pas trs sexy les 6 "meilleurs" riffs  ::(: .

Assez sp Neurosis. On s'y habitue peut-tre aprs quelques coutes mais, pour le moment, pas fan.

----------


## Invit

> je me lave les mains, toujours avant de jouer, je nettoie mes cordes avec un chiffon sec apres avoir joue, je stocke ma gratte dans un endroit sec ... mais je flingue les cordes.
> j'ai commande des elixir nanoweb a 12 euros les 6 : elles me tiennent presque 1mois et demi (quand je les cassent pas)
> 
> je n'ai jamais eu d'ESP LTD dans les mains.
> 
> a l'epoque ou je cherchais une guitare, je voulais une Ibanez 
> dans le meme ordre de prix y'as l'Ibanez RG321 : http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELE...1EX-BK+-+NOIRE
> du bon gros Humbucker EMG avec un niveau de sortie qui pouttre tout (sauf ma guitare actuelle )
> j'ai finalement pas fini avec une Ibanez parce que le manche etait trop fin pour mes grosses mains : parfait pour du shredd, pas pour moi 
> ...


Javais aussi essay les elixir et un modle plaqu or. Outre le son qui ne me plaisait pas particulirement (trop bright pour moi), je nai pas t convaincu du rapport qualit prix.

Moi, jai trouv mes guitares par hasard, le coup de cur
Je cherchais une strato et jen essay pas mal et des chers, avant de tomber sur un modle fender japonais qui me convenait tout  fait au niveau caractre et son. Cest sr que cest du moyen de gamme au niveau accastillage mais une bonne construction et des bois de qualit fort honorable, donc aprs avoir chang les pontets et refait compltement llectronique avec du cble hifi  50 euros le mtre, cest devenu  mon instrument .

----------


## Deadpool

Et Opeth, vous en pensez quoi d'Opeth?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G2jlXUkJ84"]YouTube - Opeth-When (live)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kenyBvpL0qQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Opeth - Ghost of Perdition (The Roundhouse Tapes)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UxS6r49OlY&feature=related"]YouTube - Opeth - Windowpane[/ame]


Le parfait mlange entre mlodies envoutantes et bourinisme le plus primaire.  ::lol::

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens, a c'est pour *Bakura*: En voil une autre de _Hotel Stella_ (alors y a rien d'incorrect dans les paroles, c'est une reprise d'une trs vieille musique, du XVIIIme sicle).

_Ligue Noire_ - *Hotel Stella*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwH5qLeMU7s&feature=related"]YouTube - La Ligue Noire, Hotel Stela[/ame]

----------


## getz85

J'aimais pas Opeth avant, mais je m'y suis un peu plus pench depuis, et il y a des morceaux vraiment excellents!
L'album qui m'a le plus plu pour l'instant est Deliverance.
J'ai eu un peu de mal avec le dernier,Watershed (surtout  cause de cette intro...); mais au final certains morceaux mritent le dtour.

La vido de When m'a bien plu, je vais tenter une coute plus approfondi de My Arms Your hearse du coup.

----------


## mavina

> Ouais, faut aimer ce faire chier...
> Sinon il y a aussi le mirror qui marche trs bien mais a donne des doigts noires pour un bout de temps aprs.
> Le fast fret de GHS permet de les garder propre aussi et vite la corrosion.
> Moi, je dis, quitte  dmonter ses cordes autant les changer...
> Sinon, il y a aussi les cordes avec plus de Nickel qui rouille un peu moins mais qui ont un son plus rond, plus blues. Moi, j'adore mais a ne se trouve pas trop facilement et c'est vraiment une question de got, niveau son.
> Mes cordes favorites sont les GHS Nickel Rockers .11-.50 fil demi-rond - mais on est loin du son mtal... Et c'est pas facile  trouver !


GHS Nickel Rockers, les meilleures... (L) D'ailleurs, Stevie Ray Vaughan pour ne citer que lui, les utilisait systmatiquement.





> Merci pour tes conseils Jrme. Je penserai peut-tre  les changer alors, effectivement a n'a pas l'air trop trop compliqu (mais quand mme plus que les cordes de classique ).


Personnellement je pense que changer des cordes d'une gratte lectrique c'est d'une simplicit presque enfantine, le seul truc o tu vais ptet avoir du mal, c'est pour bien fixer les cordes sur les mcaniques, surtout la petite mi ou la si. Mais rien de bien dramatique si tu la rate  ::): 




> tu veux dire que tes cordes ont 1 an? 
> je bouffe 2 a 3 paquets de corde ... par mois  (mais je transpire beaucoup des doigts)
> pour les gens normaux, ca fait environ le mois. voir 2 mois pour les gens qui transpirent pas du tout et qui se lavent les mains et leur guitare tres soigneusement.
> 
> mais un an


Perso je les change tous les 3  6 mois, mais je prends toujours des cordes de qualit (GHS, je prenais Elixir avant mais je les trouve pas aussi "sonnantes" que les Nickel Rockers)



> Alors plusieurs choses :
> 
> 1) Je suis dbutant (enfin a fait un peu moins d'un an que j'en fais, et environ 5 mois que je m'y suis mis srieusement - environ 1h00 par jour, et je vois vraiment la diffrence par rapport au dbut ou je faisais beaucoup pendant un jour et rien pendant le reste de la semaine... vraiment tre rgulier a a vraiment t bnnfique pour moi).
> 
> De ce fait, je pense pas avoir les mmes besoin que quelqu'un qui joue trs rapidement, bend ses cordes toutes les trois minutes et enchaine du trmolo picking  500 bmp .
> 
> 2) Je suis effectivement trs soigneux, je me lave les mains avant de jouer car j''ai horreur de jouer les mains sales (souvent elles sont un peu grasses et c'est vraiment dsagrable).
> 
> 
> ...


Bon premirement pour ta gratte de lutier, garde la. Une gratte de lutier, ca n'a pas de prix, et plus c'est vieux, plus ca sonne. Si tu ne penses pas que ton style actuel soit pour cette gratte, garde la bien soigneusement. Un jour ou l'autre, tu auras envie de faire autre chose que du boum boum mtal ou rock, et surtout de truover des vraies sonorits acoustiques, et pas du clair de gratte electrique, et l tu seras content d'avoir ta classique, qui en plus te donnera une technique que tu ne trouveras pas sur une electrique (on dit toujours qui sait jouer sur une classique sait jouer sur tout ^^)
Ensuite pour ta nouvelle gratte, je connais pas trop le metal. J'ai personnellement deux grattes : les deux classiques les paul et stratocaster. J'apprcie les deux, la strat tant clairement plus soliste que la les paul, qui, avec son manche de la mort, est un peu dur  jouer. Mais aprs, quand je repars sur ma strat, quel bonheur!
Je sais que les guitaristes de Iron Maiden utilisent des Strat. C'est la guitare polyvalente par excellence.

Et un dernier conseil : Ne choisis pas ta guitare au look, mais essaie la bien avant, et surtout avec diffrents amplis.

Bon courage !

----------


## Deadpool

> La vido de When m'a bien plu, je vais tenter une coute plus approfondi de My Arms Your hearse du coup.


Je te le conseille, il poutre cet album.  ::D: 

Bon les autres aussi ceci dit.  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> GHS Nickel Rockers, les meilleures... (L) D'ailleurs, Stevie Ray Vaughan pour ne citer que lui, les utilisait systmatiquement.


Cest comme a que je les ai connu aprs en avoir essay beaucoup de sortes.




> on dit toujours qui sait jouer sur une classique sait jouer sur tout ^^


Ouais ben, je trouve que lon sacralise le classique avec sa notion de respectabilit.
Entre nous, je ne suis pas sur que Sgovia aurait t trs intressant sur une strat.
Pour moi, la guitare classique (cordes nylon), guitare acoustique (corde mtal) et guitare lectrique ont vraiment des techniques diffrentes et une approche diffrente.
Par exemple, bourriner sur une classique corde nylon, a donne un rsultat laid bien loin dune Les Paul.




> J'ai personnellement deux grattes : les deux classiques les paul et stratocaster. J'apprcie les deux, la strat tant clairement plus soliste que la les paul, qui, avec son manche de la mort, est un peu dur  jouer. Mais aprs, quand je repars sur ma strat, quel bonheur!


Ah ouais? Mais bon, a dpend des modles que tu as, la premire mouture de la strat Jeff Beck avait un manche gros comme un batte, par exemple. Et a dpend aussi des rglages de la gratte.

----------


## granquet

> Par exemple, bourriner sur une classique corde nylon, a donne un rsultat laid bien loin dune Les Paul.


bophe, ca vas quand meme  ::D:

----------


## mavina

> Cest comme a que je les ai connu aprs en avoir essay beaucoup de sortes.


Pareil  ::aie:: 




> Ouais ben, je trouve que lon sacralise le classique avec sa notion de respectabilit.
> Entre nous, je ne suis pas sur que Sgovia aurait t trs intressant sur une strat.
> Pour moi, la guitare classique (cordes nylon), guitare acoustique (corde mtal) et guitare lectrique ont vraiment des techniques diffrentes et une approche diffrente.
> Par exemple, bourriner sur une classique corde nylon, a donne un rsultat laid bien loin dune Les Paul.


Nan je ne sacralise pas le classique, je dis juste que la guitare classique est la guitare sur laquelle on a le plus de mal  jouer. J'ai jou une seule fois sur une classique d'une amie, et je me suis demand comment ils faisaient tous ces classiqueux ( ::aie:: ), parceque vu comment les cordes sont loin des frettes, moi avec ma strat ou ma les paul, j'avais du mal  ::mouarf::  Par contre apres tre revenu sur ma strat, j'ai trouv que l'lectrique tait beaucoup plus simple  jouer





> Ah ouais? Mais bon, a dpend des modles que tu as, la premire mouture de la strat Jeff Beck avait un manche gros comme un batte, par exemple. Et a dpend aussi des rglages de la gratte.


J'ai une strat Highway one amricaine, qui sonne du tonnere de dieu  ::aie:: 
Pour la les paul, j'ai une Epiphone (une vraie les paul tant vraiment hors de mes moyens, plus de 2000 pour une gratte  ::aie:: ) les paul custom qui sonne plutot pas mal, un son rond assez agrable. Mais son manche (comme toutes les les paul que j'ai essayes) est vraiment trop gros, mme pour mes grosses paluches.
Je me demande toujours comment des gens comme slash ou Jimmy Page montent si facilement dans les aigues avec cette gratte  ::calim2::

----------


## Bakura



----------


## Bakura

Bon, a y est... Tout  l'heure j'ai regard mes cordes... Les pauvres, elles sont toutes noires et toute rouilles... Je vais les changer. J'ai relu votre discussion tout  l'heure sur les tirants, j'aimerais vraiment quelque chose avec un son et une practicit (a se dit ?) pour les techniques du mtal (mme si je prtends pas jouer a encore, mais c'est mon "son" prfr donc autant utiliser du matriel adapt).

Je prends quoi ? 10-46 ? 10-52 ? Quelle marque (max 15  plz) ? Et qui soit dispo chez Woodbrass aussi  ::D: . : http://www.woodbrass.com/Cordes+guitares+%E9lectriques

Elles valent quoi ces Elixir (ou le modle 10-46)

----------


## granquet

les elixir, c'est vraiment top moumoute, y'as un super feeling (l'impression de jouer sur du velour), un son vraiment *bright* et une super longevite  ::): 

maintenant, ca coute ~12euros le paquet ... quand tu vois que tu peux avoir des jeux de corde a 3euros ... ca fait rflchir  ::): 
tu as aussi les Dean Markley Blue Steel qui ont un super feeling et une bonne longevite pour ~6euros
pour le tirant, pour shredder, il te faut un tirant faible (sinon tu "perd" du temps a appuyer plus fort sur la touche), un truc comme 9-42
perso je ne shredd pas, j'aime bien avoir un bon gros son bien gras: 12-52
sache aussi qu'un gros tirant : ca fait plus mal aux doigts  ::mrgreen:: 

apres c'est une histoire de gout, essaye, joue et choisis par toi meme  ::):

----------


## Bakura

Haha je ne suis pas un shredder fou encore (je m'entrane chaque jour un peu sur le trmolo picking, mme si j'utilise le mtronome - j'ai cru comprendre que le tremolo picking faisait un peu abstraction du rythme -), et j'ai encore du mal  tenir du 80 bpm  la double croche (quand je vois qu'une chanson que j'aime bien de All That Remains fait du 200 bpm  la double croche, pfiou...).

Merci pour le nom des cordes, je vais prendre celles-ci (c'est vrai que 12  a fait reuch pour des cordes).


Voici la vido de la chanson que j'aime bien (bon c'est du mtal amricain trs con et trs boom boom mais j'aime bien) :

----------


## mavina

Je trouve le passage en clean assez inspir quand mme  ::ccool:: 
Pour ce qui est du bourrin, bah il bourrine bien, on remarque que c'est sa main droite qui fait tout :s

----------


## Bakura

Bah ouais, 196 bpm  la double croche, faut vraiment les tenir niveau main droite, tu m'tonnes qu'elle doit tre entrane  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Bakura

YEAH ! Putain qu'est-ce que c'est bon !! J'ai commenc ce matin  apprendre le solo n1 de Knocking on Heaven's doors des Guns, et a y est, je le connais en entier. Qu'est-ce que c'est bon. Surtout le petit passage vers les frettes 20  ::lol:: , endroit du manche que je n'tais jamais all explor encore  ::aie:: .

Je suis vraiment content, parce que en plus de prendre mon pied, ces tous mes efforts de ces 5 derniers mois ou j'ai vraiment commenc  m'y mettre qui sont rcompenss ! Ca me donne vraiment envie de continuer (je peaufine ce solo, et ensuite je m'attaque au deuxime de la chanson...), et j'ai vraiment hte de le tester chez moi avec l'ampli et un peu d'overdrive.

Je vais essayer de me filmer quand je le passerai correctement, en zoomant sur les doigts, j'aimerais que vous me corrigiez si je fais des erreurs de placement des doigts, ou des gestes pas corrects... (pour l'instant je ne prends plus de cours, j'ai plus les moyens  ::lol:: ).

Sinon, je change les cordes demain. J'ai regard comment faire, effectivment a a l'ari d'tre trs facile.

----------


## mavina

> YEAH ! Putain qu'est-ce que c'est bon !! J'ai commenc ce matin  apprendre le solo n1 de Knocking on Heaven's doors des Guns, et a y est, je le connais en entier. Qu'est-ce que c'est bon. Surtout le petit passage vers les frettes 20 , endroit du manche que je n'tais jamais all explor encore .
> 
> Je suis vraiment content, parce que en plus de prendre mon pied, ces tous mes efforts de ces 5 derniers mois ou j'ai vraiment commenc  m'y mettre qui sont rcompenss ! Ca me donne vraiment envie de continuer (je peaufine ce solo, et ensuite je m'attaque au deuxime de la chanson...), et j'ai vraiment hte de le tester chez moi avec l'ampli et un peu d'overdrive.
> 
> Je vais essayer de me filmer quand je le passerai correctement, en zoomant sur les doigts, j'aimerais que vous me corrigiez si je fais des erreurs de placement des doigts, ou des gestes pas corrects... (pour l'instant je ne prends plus de cours, j'ai plus les moyens ).
> 
> Sinon, je change les cordes demain. J'ai regard comment faire, effectivment a a l'ari d'tre trs facile.


Ouais c'est un solo agrable  jouer, tout du moins le premier. Le deuxime est quand mme plus balaise.
Tu sais improviser ? Knocking on Heaven's Door est relativement simple tu prends la penta mineur en mi bmol (ou mi si ta gratte est accorde 1/2 ton en dessous comme slash) pis tu droules, on ne peut plus simple.
Tu peux par exemple t'essayer  ressortir les bouts de riffs d'un peu tout le monde sur cette penta avec en background knocking on heaven's door, et voire ce qui colle et ce qui colle pas. C'est une bonne cole (en tous cas ce fut la mienne il fut un temps)

Sinon si tu kiffes ce solo, je te conseille de te tenter le solo de Life Without You de Stevie Ray Vaughan. En soi il est pas trs dur, quoi que un peu quand mme, mais il m'a pris un certain temps  retrouver  l'oreille, parcequ'il est accord un demi ton en dessous, du coup c'est pas forcment vident.

tiens, j'vais mme te filer le lien youtube (j'essaierai de me filmer  l'occasion pour te montrer comment le jouer si t'arrives pas  le retrouver) : 



P.S. : Ce solo a tendence  dfoncer les bouts des doigts,  grand renforts de bends  ::):

----------


## Bakura

Merci Mavina pour la vido. J'aime pas trop la musique en soi mais la guitare est sympa oui...

Bon, j'ai un GROS GROS soucis les gars  :8O: . Je s uis all acheter des Blue Steel 10-46 ce matin... J'ai enlev les anciennes sans soucis. J'ai commenc par la corde de Mi aigue et... en la serrant... CLAC ! Elle a claqu en plein dans ma figure !

Rsultat, j'ai essay de mettre celle de Mi grave, mais... j'ai tellement peur de tourner, elle me parait si fragile, et l si celle-ci j'me la prend dans la gueule a fera autrement plus mal que celle de Mi ague (surtout vu la pression qu'il y a dans les cordes). Et... Voil, il me manque une corde, et j'ose pas monter les autres car je sais pas si je le fais correctement :/...

Je fais appel  vous : quelqu'un aurait-il une corde de Mi aigu Blue Steel  me prter (je sais pas s'ils les vendent  l'unit), et qui serait sur Paris pour me les monter dans la semaine... Srieux, quand elle m'a pt  la gueule elle m'est pass tout prt de l'oeil, a m'a fait une belle peur  ::|: .

EDIT  : et j'me suis rendu compte que j'avais rien non plus pour les couper...

EDIT 2 : ha, et j'ai quand mme essayer de mettre celle de Mi grave en la serrant trs peu... elle a un son CARREMENT plus mtallique que ce que j'avais avant... Il me les faudrait toutes installer pour voir si a me plait, mais a fait bizarre.

----------


## mavina

Ah la joie du changement tout seul

Bon le truc c'est que t'as du y aller comme un bourrin et t'as trop serr.

Dans n'importe quel magasin tu peux avoir une mi ou une r  l'unit. Apres, savoir si c'est la mme marque, c'est pas trop important, surtout pour une mi aigue je pense.

Pour ce qui est du son mtallique, c'est normal. Les cordes neuves sonnent souvent "mtalique" mais ca va vite passer. Tu joues 2 ou 3 soirs et voil elles ont un son "normal".

Mon petit conseil quand tu monte la corde, tu commences  faire tourner ta mcanique, ta corde se tend UN PEU, commence  la claquer un peu, tu entendras le son qu'elle fait. Une fois que tu arrives  un son relativement proche d'un mi aigu (au pire, fous ta gratte sur un accordeur pour vrifier), tu arrettes.

Si tu sens qu'elle est trop tendue, arrettes aussi.
C'est pas vident au dbut, mais normalent on pete pas une mi aigue neuve si on a pas bourrin dessus comme un guerrier sagouin en rute  ::aie:: 

Et pour pter une mi grave, tu peux y aller; t'inquiettes pas pour ca, j'ai jamais vu, mme les plus pourries qui ont jamais t changes  ::aie:: 

ouais les Solos de SRV sont souvent claquants, bien comme il faut. 
Si tu aimes, ya little wing qui  elle seule est un solo ^^



Si celle l tu la bosses, t'as le temps d'y arriver ^^

Zou, si besoin, j'pourrais te retrouver une ptite vido qui explique parfaitement comment monter des cordes

----------


## Bakura

J'ai regard la vido de Justin Sandercoe sur comment monter les guitare lectriques, je sais que c'est juste trs simple (par contre ne rien avoir pour couper la corde a c'est chiant :/).

Juste un petit conseil : quand je monte la corde au dbut, aprs l'avoir insr dans le trou de la mcanique, faut tire que je la tende avec mes doigts avant de commencer  tourner ou alors faut que je laisse du leste entre le chevalet et la mcanique avant de tourner ? Je sais pas si je suis trs clair.

Pour la corde de Mi grave, c'tait bizarre, car elle tait dj accord (je sais que a se dsacorde trs vite) en ayant mme pas fait un tour complet  ::|: ...

Sur la vido que j'ai vu, il tirait aussi les cordes de Si aigu et Mi aigu en les dcollants de deux-trois centimtres du manche histoire de simuler quelques utilisations et viter qu'elle se dsacorde trop vite, mais aprs avoir vu avec quelle facilit a se pte, j'ose pas :/...

J'achterai une corde de Mi  l'unit, mais si quelqu'un est sur Paris et en a quelques unes et pourrait me les installer (histoire de me redonner confiance  ::D: ), a m'arrangerait bien. Je me dplace moi-mme, dans la semaine  :;): ...

EDIT : bon j'vais m'acheter deux cordes Mi ague... donc je recherche unqiuement quelqu'un pour les installer  ::D: .

----------


## mavina

personnellement quand je monte mes cordes, je laisse entre 5 et 10 cm entre le manche et la corde pour commencer  tourner les mcaniques, ca te laisse du mou. Donc tu prends ta corde genre au milieu de ton manche, tu la souleve, et l'cart entre ton doigt qui souleve et le manche doit faire entre 5 et 10cm, un peu moins si les cordes sont courtes. (j'espre tre clair)

Normalement des cordes ca pette pas quand c'est neuf, t'as rien  craidre, t'as vraiment, mais VRAIMENT du y aller  la bourrin. Je te dconseille de les tendre avant de coincer dans la mcanique, mais bien de laisser un peu de mou, quitte  tourner alors que c'est pas tendu du tout, c'est mieux que de risquer de trop tendre  la main.

Tu peux oser sans trop de problmes. si ca pete encore, demande un remboursement. Au pire, c'est que des cordes casses, rien de dramatique. Mais ca ne devrait pas pter. Je t'aurai bien montr si j'avais t sur paris  ::roll:: 

edit : J'ai jamais pt de cordes en les montant, par contre j'ai pt une Elixir mi aigue en faisant un bend  ::aie::  Bon elle avait 6 ou 7 mois mais, comme quoi  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Oui oui, Tokyo c'est un peu loin  ::aie:: . Je verrai a dans la semaine si j'ai repris un peu confiance.

Mais clairement, jusqu' prsent je m'amusais  faire des bends de porc (mme si c'tait moche, mais juste pour le fun), je crois que je vais changer mes divertissements  ::D: .

Je lisais un topic sur les "dangers des cordes casses" : c'est assez marrant.

J'ai appris notamment que la tension sur des pianos tait assez dmentielle (entre 18 et 25 tonnes).

----------


## mavina

T'as peu de chance de te blesser en petant une corde sur un bend, au pire une petite coupure. personnellement j'tais en bend sur la frette 10 quand jl'ai pte (jme souviens  ::aie:: ) j'ai sursaut sur le coup, me demandant ce qu'il se passe, puis jme suis rendu compte qu'une corde tait partie de mon doigt  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Boarf, chuis juste vachement cardiaque moi  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Hop. Bon yavait plus de 0.10 mm  l'unit, j'ai pris une 0.09. Le gars m'a dit que j'y verrai pas de diffrence...

----------


## mavina

Sauf si t'as l'oreille absolue  ::):

----------


## getz85

Les magasins de gratte sont ouverts le dimanche aprem chez vous?  :8O:

----------


## Bakura

Oui, le miens est ouvert tout le dimanche. Mais c'est une chane (Milonga).

----------


## granquet

je casse pas mal de cordes, aussi bien les aigues que les graves (oui, j'ai deja casse une corde de mi grave sur un jeux en 13-56 ...  ::aie:: )
la pire blessure que j'ai eu, c'etait une corde de mi aigue qui as casse et s'est plante dans la tranche de ma main droite : ca pique  ::oops:: 
je crois quand meme que j'ai largement plus souffert la derniere fois que je me suis cogne le ptit doigt de pied dans la table basse.  ::cry::

----------


## getz85

Haha moi j'ai pt une corde de si grave sur une basse 5 cordes (130 de tirant  ::mouarf::  ). Elle devait avoir un problme, elle a pt au niveau du chevalet alors qu'elle devait avoir 2/3 mois...

----------


## Deadpool

> Haha moi j'ai pt une corde de si grave sur une basse 5 cordes (130 de tirant  ). Elle devait avoir un problme, elle a pt au niveau du chevalet alors qu'elle devait avoir 2/3 mois...


Ouch!  ::aie:: 

Tu joue avec une scie  mtaux en guise de mediator?  ::lol::

----------


## Remizkn

Merde....a fait 3 pages que je me sens largu (dit l'homme qui ne jouait d'aucun instrument...mme pas du triangle...).

----------


## Bakura

C'est l'occasion de s'y mettre =).

----------


## Remizkn

> C'est l'occasion de s'y mettre =).


Je suis que dalle musicale et a ne me tente pas du tout...J'coute, je ne joue pas.

----------


## mavina

> Je suis que dalle musicale et a ne me tente pas du tout...J'coute, je ne joue pas.


Une fois qu'on y goute, on change de slogan  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

Non vraiment c'est pas mon truc. Je joue du code moi, je fais des sonates de *C++* et des concerto de *Java*.

----------


## Bakura

> Non vraiment c'est pas mon truc. Je joue du code moi, je fais des sonates de *C++* et des concerto de *Java*.


En fait c'est a le principal soucis. Depuis que j'ai commenc la guitare mes concerts de C++ durent beaucoup moins longtemps, et ya moins souvent des rappels  ::aie:: .

----------


## Invit

> Nan je ne sacralise pas le classique, je dis juste que la guitare classique est la guitare sur laquelle on a le plus de mal  jouer. J'ai jou une seule fois sur une classique d'une amie, et je me suis demand comment ils faisaient tous ces classiqueux (), parceque vu comment les cordes sont loin des frettes, moi avec ma strat ou ma les paul, j'avais du mal  Par contre apres tre revenu sur ma strat, j'ai trouv que l'lectrique tait beaucoup plus simple  jouer


??? Si les cordes sont vraiment si hautes que a, cest que la guitare est mal rgle. Mme si laction est un poil plus haute en classique, la plus grande souplesse des cordes compense aisment ce problme. La principale diffrence est du plus  la matire (nylon vs mtal) et  la raction des cordes.





> Pour la les paul, j'ai une Epiphone (une vraie les paul tant vraiment hors de mes moyens, plus de 2000 pour une gratte ) les paul custom qui sonne plutot pas mal, un son rond assez agrable. Mais son manche (comme toutes les les paul que j'ai essayes) est vraiment trop gros, mme pour mes grosses paluches.
> Je me demande toujours comment des gens comme slash ou Jimmy Page montent si facilement dans les aigues avec cette gratte


Ouais, Epiphone, je trouve a limite niveau finition et cest vrai que les gibson sont chers, surtout pour le niveau de finition propose Ils se reposent sur leur nom. Mais une Les Paul  moins de 1000 $, a se trouve, en occase et en neuf.
Je ne comprends pas trop ton problme avec les manches de Les Paul, jai de petites mains mais jaime plutt les manches pais et rond  je suis allergique au manche Ibanez avec des petits tirants, je suis oblig de regarder o sont mes doigts parce que je ne sens pas les cordes. En plus, a sonne trop spaghettis et je pette trop les cordes (les bends de 3 tons, a aime pas) mais cest encore une affaire de got.




> les elixir, c'est vraiment top moumoute, y'as un super feeling (l'impression de jouer sur du velour), un son vraiment *bright* et une super longevite 
> tu as aussi les Dean Markley Blue Steel qui ont un super feeling et une bonne longevite pour ~6euros
> apres c'est une histoire de gout, essaye, joue et choisis par toi meme


Ouais, encore une histoire de got, je fuis ces deux jeux de cordes !  :;): 
Je te conseillerais aussi les GHS Boomers (la version standard), cest un grand classique et une valeur sre qui se trouve facilement partout. Cest se que je mettais sur les guitares que je nutilisais pas souvent.




> Hop. Bon yavait plus de 0.10 mm  l'unit, j'ai pris une 0.09. Le gars m'a dit que j'y verrai pas de diffrence...


Ah ah ah !! Vert ou bleu, cest du pareil au mme Y a vraiment des vendeurs qui sont prts  dire nimporte quoi pour justifier leur absence de stock
Tiens, pour viter de me faire emmerder par un vendeur incomptent (et Dieu sait quil y en a des musiciens rats qui se transforme en vendeurs rats!), je leur demande quelle est le type de lampe de puissance de cette ampli  lampe. Si le gars part farfouiller dans le mode demploi, tu auras repr quil ne connat pas son matriel et au moins, il te foutra la paix pendant quil cherche. Sil connat, on pourra discuter srieusement avec lui

Pour ce qui concerne ton absence de pince coupante pour couper les cordes Ben, achtes-en une ! Et vas dans un magasin de bricolage plutt quune boutique de musique, tu auras la mme chose pour bien moins cher.

----------


## Remizkn

Voil deux nouvelles musiques. Une slection de _Folk-Viking_ et une belle musique toute douce pour reposer vos oreilles, elles en ont marrent de saigner...

De trs bons morceau vraiment!



Comme c'est mlancolique, on s'en lasse pas...

----------


## Bakura

Je connais ColdWorld, j'ai mme son album Melancholie (c'est un one-man band). Trs joli album, je te conseille Red Snow (de mmoire) de cet album.

Par contre je connais pas cette chanson, j'couterai a ce soir (l je suis  l'cole).

EDIT : ha ha je suis con. Cet chanson EST sur l'album que j'ai  ::mouarf:: . Je me souvenais juste pas du nom alors...

----------


## Remizkn

> Par contre je connais pas cette chanson, j'couterai a ce soir (l je suis  l'cole).


.......a travail dur  ::mrgreen:: ..............

----------


## Bakura

Hh t'as vu =). D'ailleurs, la pochette de Melancholie de ColdWorld est suuuuper classieuse. Juge plutt :

----------


## Remizkn

:8O: ........ ::aie::  j'aime!

----------


## Bakura

Hh  :;): . Ecoute Tortured By Solitude de Coldworld aussi  :;): .

De toute faon, les groupes de depressifs font les pochettes les plus classieuses qu'il soit :

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pUCDUn79Zi...sion-dem-1.jpg

----------


## Bakura

Putain elles commencent vraiment  me saouler ces cordes... J'ai tellement honte alors que tout le monde y arrive et qu'il est dit que c'est facile... Rien  faire, aucune de mes cordes ne s'enroulent plus d'un tour alors que je laisse normment de leste, clairement je m'y prend comme un manche alors que je regarde toutes les vidos explicatives. C'est fou quoi ! Je suis en train de bousiller tout mon jeu de corde  essayer moi mme n'ayant personne pour me le faire l... C'est vraiment relou.

----------


## granquet

le magasin ou tu as achete tes cordes, y doivent bien avoir un atelier, si tu te debrouille pour y aller un jour ou y'as pas trop de monde, y peuvent surement te montrer comment ca se passe.

perso, ca fait unpeu loin pour venir t'aider; c'est quoi comme guitare?
t'as un vibrato tout simple, pas de floyd rose alacon?

----------


## Remizkn

Attention! Y a du bugdet, mais la musique est bien  ::ccool::  :

*Vodka* - _Korpiklaani_

----------


## Bakura

> le magasin ou tu as achete tes cordes, y doivent bien avoir un atelier, si tu te debrouille pour y aller un jour ou y'as pas trop de monde, y peuvent surement te montrer comment ca se passe.
> 
> perso, ca fait unpeu loin pour venir t'aider; c'est quoi comme guitare?
> t'as un vibrato tout simple, pas de floyd rose alacon?


Non, pas de Floyd Rose. Je re-regarde plein de vidos... J'ai rachet un jeu complet de Blue Steel (pas le choix...), je ressaye tout  l'heure uniquement sur la corde de Mi grave, et demain j'ia un ami qui passe me montrer si j'y arrive pas...

Au passage, les cordes dans le magasin Italie Musique du 13me, c'est du PUR VOL ! 11  le jeu de Blue Steel, alors qu'il tait dj  9.9  dans mon magain chez moi et 7  sur Woodbrass. La prochaine fois je prends un pack de 12 jeux sur Woodbrass hein... Sinon t'y laisse un rein en cordes !

----------


## Bakura

Haha toujours aussi fendard Korpiklaani (sans fautes et du premier coup sans regarder !  ::aie:: ), j'aime beaucoup !

Sinon une autre de ColdWorld, je me souvenais plus que c'tait aussi bien... En fait, dommage que la production soit si mauvaise, la voix aurait vraiment mrite d'tre un peu plus mise en valeur...

----------


## Bakura

Enfin ! J'ai russi  monter ces foutus cordes, en fait c'tait facile mais j'avais pas la technique... J'ai vu plein de tehcniques diffrentes sur le net (certains faisaient un noeud avec la corde.. moi j'me suis content d'enrouler en faisant gaffe de l'ordre des "enroullages". Une corde (celle de La) est monte bizarrement mais a devrait tenir.

Toujours aussi peur quand j'ai tourn la corde de Mi aigue, je vais flipper maintenant chaque fois que je vais accorder  ::D: .

EDIT : ouaaah, c'est tellement agrable de jouer sur des cordes neuves et plus mes cordse rouilles... J'aurais vraiment du lse changer plus tt !

----------


## granquet

pour revenir un peu sur le "classique" et le metal.
y'as une video des  gratteux de Children of Bodom:
je suis pas expert, mais je dirais que c'est du vivaldi  ::): 



bon, je suis pas fan de l'effet "synthe" sur les grattes, mais faut avouer que ca rend plutot bien!
d'ailleurs children of bodom ... on trouve pas mal de videos compromettante sur youtube  ::aie:: 
on les vois jouer le theme de Titanic, de la dance, Jump (Van Halen), du britney spears, vivaldi ... portenawake  ::D: 

tiens, j'edite pour rajouter que j'ai trouve une video de madonna qui joue du Pantera! si si  :;): 


vous ne revez pas, c'est pas un montage, c'est bien les bonnes notes qu'elle joue  :;): 



> c'est du PUR VOL ! 11  le jeu de Blue Steel, alors qu'il tait dj  9.9  dans mon magain chez moi et 7  sur Woodbrass. La prochaine fois je prends un pack de 12 jeux sur Woodbrass hein... Sinon t'y laisse un rein en cordes !


le pire c'est que c'est meme pas de la faute des magasins.
les mecs achetent leurs paquets de corde plus cher que ce que vendent thomann  et woodbrass!

en tout cas, content que les Blue Steel te plaisent  :;):

----------


## zooffy

> pour revenir un peu sur le "classique" et le metal.
> y'as une video des  gratteux de Children of Bodom:
> je suis pas expert, mais je dirais que c'est du vivaldi 
> 
> bon, je suis pas fan de l'effet "synthe" sur les grattes, mais faut avouer que ca rend plutot bien!


L'effet synth est l pour porter vers le violon et oui, tu ne te trompe pas c'est du Vivaldi, a sort de l'Et, c'est le vol du bourdon, exercice prilleux au violon pour avoir le premier prix de conservatoire, en gnral.
Mais l o je suis un poil du c'est qu'ils s'y mettent  deux pour faire a, alors que notre Patrick RONDAT National le fais tout seul.




> d'ailleurs children of bodom ... on trouve pas mal de videos compromettante sur youtube 
> on les vois jouer le theme de Titanic, de la dance, Jump (Van Halen), du britney spears, vivaldi ... portenawake


Pourquoi comprometante ?
Tu as vu la reprise de Baby One More Time de BRITNEY par CANNIBAL CORPSE ? Supre bien foutu, comme quoi, la compo de base est bonne, juste un problme d'interprtation. Par contre, faut voir Georges CorpseGrinder Fisher reprendre les pas de danse sur scne, a, a vaut le dtour.




> tiens, j'edite pour rajouter que j'ai trouve une video de madonna qui joue du Pantera! si si 
> vous ne revez pas, c'est pas un montage, c'est bien les bonnes notes qu'elle joue


Comme quoi c'est une grande artiste elle a de bons gouts !

----------


## Remizkn

Effectivement j'allais poster la video de "_Les quatres saisons_" joue par *Children of Bodom*. Moi je trouve cette version extra, je prfre le classique mais j'aime beaucoup celle-ci aussi.

Qui a regarder _Bones_ hier? Le premier pisode trait de l'univers des mtalleux. Un ramassis de clichs et de conneries en tout genre. Ils avaient dja fait le coup avec l'univers du comics et des "_rles playeurs_".
L'un des deux hros dit, je cite : "Cette musique c'est du bruit, il faut ne pas tre normal pour couter a.". Je pensais qu'il y aurait au moins un avis le contredisant, et bien non. Ils s'accordent tous  dire que le mtal est de la musique de dgnr.

----------


## Bakura

Marrant le clip de Madonna.

Granquet > Merci pour Thomann, je connaissias pas ce site, les tarifs sont encore plus bas que chez Woodbrass. Le paquet de Blue Steel est  5.70  alors que je l'ai pay 11.0 . C'est pas normal qu'il y ait de telles diffrences de prix...

Comment a se fait qu'ils achtent plus cher que d'autres n'achtent. A cause des quantits ?

----------


## Bakura

Attention, VERY RAW INSIDE (j'aime pas trop celle-ci, mais le raw extrme a peut-tre quelques fans parmi vous =))




Et du bon gros black plus coutable :

----------


## mavina

> Non, pas de Floyd Rose. Je re-regarde plein de vidos... J'ai rachet un jeu complet de Blue Steel (pas le choix...), je ressaye tout  l'heure uniquement sur la corde de Mi grave, et demain j'ia un ami qui passe me montrer si j'y arrive pas...
> 
> Au passage, les cordes dans le magasin Italie Musique du 13me, c'est du PUR VOL ! 11  le jeu de Blue Steel, alors qu'il tait dj  9.9  dans mon magain chez moi et 7  sur Woodbrass. La prochaine fois je prends un pack de 12 jeux sur Woodbrass hein... Sinon t'y laisse un rein en cordes !


La France c'est du vol, au Japon j'ai pay mes nikel rockers 600JPY, ce qui fait aproximativement 4.5, et le yen est fort en ce moment  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

je ne sais plus si on en as deja parle ici: Temple of Baal !

un petit groupe qui debute, tout simple  :;): 
http://www.myspace.com/templeofbaal

bon en fait je deconne, ca fait 10 ans qu'ils tournent, c'est un des groupe de black francais incontournable (ca n'engage que moi)  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> La France c'est du vol, au Japon j'ai pay mes nikel rockers 600JPY, ce qui fait aproximativement 4.5, et le yen est fort en ce moment


Note  moi-mme pour mon prochain voyage : en plus d'acheter du matos informatique, prvoir d'acheter matos guitare  ::mouarf:: . T'as l'quivalent musical de Akihabara ?

----------


## Bakura

Dites, est-ce qu'on peut jouer en drop C correctement avec des cordes 10-46 ? J'ai pas essay avec mes nouvelles cordes mais avec les anciennes, c'tait quasiment impossible tellement les cordes Mi et La taient molles...

Quel est le tirant idal pour du drop C?

----------


## Invit

> Dites, est-ce qu'on peut jouer en drop C correctement avec des cordes 10-46 ? J'ai pas essay avec mes nouvelles cordes mais avec les anciennes, c'tait quasiment impossible tellement les cordes Mi et La taient molles...
> 
> Quel est le tirant idal pour du drop C?


Cest quoi que tu appelles le Drop C? Perso, je connais le Drop D qui consiste  seulement baisser la E grave en D.
Tu parles de taccorder en C  la place du E standard, soit 2 tons en dessous ?
 mon avis je mettrais une corde de basse genre .65 sur le Mi grave si tu veux pas jouer avec des spaghettis. Bon, le death aime bien ce genre de choses, cependant. 

Jespre que tu es bien conscient que ce genre de changement daccordage demande un nouveau rglage de la guitare car tous les rapports de force sont modifis C'est pour a que les guitariste qui change souvent d'accordage en ont une diffrente exprs pour !

----------


## Bakura

Drop C : C G C F A D.

Comme un drop D, mais tu descends tout d'un ton encore.

Je joue rarement comme a parce que comme tu dis j'ia vraiment des cordes spaghttis dans cet accordage, mais ENORMEMENT de groupes de mtal jouent sur cet accordage (bien chiant d'ailleurs, ils pourraient pas jouer en standard tuning ?  ::aie:: ).

J'avais entendu dire qu'il fallait faire des modifications sur la guitare. J'ai jamais rien fait car je reste trs peu de temps en drop C. Ca m'arrive souvent de mettre en drop D, mais je pense pas qu'il faille modifier la guitare juste pour un ton en dessous...

----------


## mavina

> Note  moi-mme pour mon prochain voyage : en plus d'acheter du matos informatique, prvoir d'acheter matos guitare . T'as l'quivalent musical de Akihabara ?


Ya bien ochanomizu de trs connu, comme quoi yaurai une rue gante uniquement avec des magasins de zik, mais je n'y suis jamais all.

Personnellement je suis all  Shibuya, je retrouverai le nom du magasin de zik, ya du neuf au 1e tage (grattes) puis aux autres tages c'est soit du neuf d'autres instruments soit de l'occase.
Ya un autre batiment mme principe mais pour les amplis et toute ce qui est audio.

Bref, jte dirai quoi

----------


## Bakura

Ok. Tu m'loges  Tky ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon puisque visiblement on est dans le bourrinisme extrme, je vous propose de dcouvrir, si vous ne connaissez pas, Necrophagist, un bon groupe teuton de Brutal Death Metal.

La voix risque de ne pas plaire  tout le monde (c'est un euphmisme  ::lol:: ) mais il y a une relle matrise rythmique et instrumentale. Bon, quelqu'un comme Bakura risque de trouver que a vire  la br******e mais bon.  ::lol:: 




Attention toutefois  ne pas confondre ce groupe avec Necrophagia, groupe de Death Metal amricain plus ancien avec des clips un poil gore.  ::lol::

----------


## Remizkn

Je trouve a pas mal du tout, aussi bien vocalement qu'au niveau du rythme!

+1 pour toi  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Je plussoie, a a l'air costaud musicalement. Et la voix est bien classe. Par contre j'aime pas, t'as tout  fait anticip ma rflexion.

Par contre, j'apprcie de voir un groupe de mtal bien extrme avec des membres qui ne se sentent pas obliger de se peindre la tte et d'avoir des cheveux longs (le chanteur en particulier). J'ai toujours trouv a con cette ide que quand tu fais du mtal extrme il faut que t'arrives sur scne en ressemblant  un tueur de brebis.

----------


## Bakura

Cadeau pour zoofy. Presque deux minutes de Karin Axelsson, qui bouge en plus !

----------


## mavina

> Ok. Tu m'loges  Tky ?


Si t'as pas peur de dormir sur un mattelas au milieu de la salle  manger, et si j'y suis toujours, pourquoi pas  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

> Si t'as pas peur de dormir sur un mattelas au milieu de la salle  manger, et si j'y suis toujours, pourquoi pas


No problem  ::aie:: . J'ai pas l'intention de retourner au Japon maintenant (enfin si, j'adorerais....) mais j'y penserai quand j'irai. J'oublie JAMAIS ces propositions intressantes  :8-): .

----------


## Bakura

Sonic Syndicate, c'est vraiment devenue de la belle merde. Encore pire que la descente d'In Flames...

Comment on peut passer de a :




 a (et regardez ce clip kikoo-lol...) :

----------


## Remizkn

Mon dieu...Comment peut on faire une aussi horrible transition!

----------


## Bakura

Clair... En 3 ans de temps... Enfin on les comprend hein, leur premier album a plutt bien march (j'ai vraiment aim leur premier album, Eden Fire), et puis sur le second ils ont tourn vers le metalcore comme In Flames ( croire que a devient la spcialit de la scne sudoise...) et leur deuxime album a eu beaucoup plus de succs, mme aux USA, notamment chez les minettes. Alors sur le troisime... n'en parlons pas. Pop-mtal.

----------


## Remizkn

Bientt il feront les premires parties des concerts de *Tokyo Hotel*...

----------


## Bakura

Extrait du prochain album de Kalmah :

----------


## granquet

Crucified Barbara en tournee francaise  ::): 
du bon Hard-Rock fait par de jolies suedoises, je pense qu'on en as deja parle ici non?
moi j'ai pris mes billets pour decembre a Marseille  ::ccool::

----------


## zooffy

Bakura, merci pour le petit cadeau, mais je suis du : elle a coup ses cheveux ! ! !
Sinon, les deux autres morceaux sont un poil dcevant.

Le dernier Kamalh  l'air pas mal, mais je vais attendre la version studio pour entendre mieux.

Enfin, la petite Barbara, mme sur sa croix, ben c'est bien, tout mimi tout plein.

Quant  Necrophagist, d dieu, c'est du Brutal ! En mme temps, avec un tee shirt de Cannibal, tu veux faire quoi ?

Sinon, Vendredi c'tait concert de GOJIRA  Lorient avec Entombed juste avant. Trop, trop fort. LE concert de folie.

----------


## Bakura

Heja Sverige  ::aie::  ! (ha ca y est on va encore croire que je veux me barrer l-bas pour a  ::aie:: ). Sympa la chanson.

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai l'impression que *Bakura* s'loigne du droit chemin de mre Metal. Il se laisse tromper par la beaut (fort charmeuse je dois le reconnatre) de ces musiciennes. Attention! Tu va finir par trouver que *Tokyo Hotel* pas mal si tu pars dans cette voie.

----------


## granquet

> J'ai l'impression que *Bakura* s'loigne du droit chemin de mre Metal. Il se laisse tromper par la beaut (fort charmeuse je dois le reconnatre) de ces musiciennes. Attention! Tu va finir par trouver que *Tokyo Hotel* pas mal si tu pars dans cette voie.


toi!? tu veux des torgnoles de metaleux?  ::D: 
comparer crucified barbara a tokyo motel ... non mais y'en as je vous jure, faut refaire toute leur education  ::roll::

----------


## Remizkn

> toi!? tu veux des torgnoles de metaleux? 
> comparer crucified barbara a tokyo motel ... non mais y'en as je vous jure, faut refaire toute leur education


Oh oui je ne cherche que a. Si cela ne suffit pas je comparerais *Gojira* *M.Pokora* (le tout en rimes!).  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

> J'ai l'impression que *Bakura* s'loigne du droit chemin de mre Metal. Il se laisse tromper par la beaut (fort charmeuse je dois le reconnatre) de ces musiciennes. Attention! Tu va finir par trouver que *Tokyo Hotel* pas mal si tu pars dans cette voie.



Yeah  :8-): . Je vais donc enfin pouvoir annoncer mon amour pour la dernire chanson de Tok*i*o Hotel, Automatisch  :8-): . Haha Dvlp.com refuse mme de mettre la vido  ::D: .




Pour ceux qui se le demanderait, it's not a joke  ::aie:: 

Pour rester dans le mielleux, ya une jeune franaise (juste carrment trop jolie au passage  ::aie:: ) qui fait des covers au ukulele. Ca n'a rien de mtal mais elle a une trs jolie voix qui dtend bien.




Let's go back to more violent music  ::aie:: .

EDIt : pour me faire pardonner :

----------


## zooffy

Remi, mais les pieds en Bretagne une fois, une seule fois et tu fini sous la table,  force de gavage d'hydromel ! ! ! 

a t'apprendra  dire des conneries,  jein !

Bon allez, assez rigoler, je t'aime Rmi.  ::mouarf:: 

Moi, je voudrias revenir sur Tokyo Hotel. Je pense que certains prenne le "problem" par le mauvais bout et joue un poil trop la carte intgriste du Mtal.

Je voudrais prsenter la chose diffrement : prenons la jeunesse actuelle plutt gave au 113, Yale, Amel Bent ou encore je sais pas, j'arrive pas   retenir leurs noms dbiles.
Si, grce  des groupe du genre de Tokyo Hotel, on arrive  sauver (car il s'agit bien d'un sauvetage digne de la SNSM) une partie de cette jeunesse, pour ensuite leur aire comprendre et pourquoi pas apprcier d'autres choses qui font que Tokyo Hotel, sans eux n'existerait pas, alors je pense que la partie est gagne et qu'il faut un peu sponsoriser Tokoy Hotel.

Je suis bien conscient qu'il faut alors l'tat d'esprit que j'ai pour penser comme a, mais moi qui suis pre d'un Chabal de 13 ans, abreuv depuis son plus jeune ge au mtal, que j'ai tout de mme emmen voir Laurie pour ses 6 ans (l'ouverture d'esprit, c'est important, et en plus c'tait pas si mal que a) et bien je suis heureux qu'il soit ultra fan d'Amon amarth et surtout qu'il en tire ses propres leons de vie. Je suis fier de dire : je asi au HellFEst avec mon fils et a lui montre comment une communaut qui ait peur  la populace se comporte bien.
Au dernier HellFest  chaque fois que les gens apprenait qu'il n'a que 13 ans (faut le voir pour comprendre : 1M72 pour 71 Kg et bien proportionn) ils changeaient un peu leur discours, tentant de redescendre vers son ge et c'est lui qui les faisait remonter vers une discussion plus adulte, pace qu'en plus de taille, il a acquis la maturit.

Et tout cela, c'est une ducation Mtalleuse qui lui  permis de l'acquerir.
OK, c'est mon ct Intgriste ! J'avoue ! 

Mais bon, si on peut gaver les oreilles des ado avec du Tokoy Hotel  la place du 113, moi je prends.

Allez, je me tire sur WOW

----------


## Bakura

Tu prends le problme  l'envers. Toute ma jeunesse (je dirais toute ma priode primaire, et la moiti de la priode collge), j'tais  fond dans le rap.

Bien sr avec mes gots d'aujourd'hui j'ai beaucoup moins d'intrt pour cette musique, mais je vois pas en quoi un jeune qui couterait du rap serait  blamer par rapport  une personne qui coute du mtal. Alors bien sr on  l'impression d'appartenir  notre "lite", seuls nous sommes capables d'apprcier des cris provenant de l'au-del, mais je suppose que les vrais fans de rap (ceux qui coutent a continuellement - et puis ya rap et rap -) disent pareil de nous.

Enfin bref. =).

Tokio Hotel on les monte vraiment trop en pingle. Ecoutez quelques unes de leurs chansons, vous verrez que c'est largement moins mauvais que plein d'autres choses. Certes, Bill est ridicule, mais quand mme  ::aie:: .

----------


## Deadpool

> Tokio Hotel on les monte vraiment trop en pingle. Ecoutez quelques unes de leurs chansons, vous verrez que c'est largement moins mauvais que plein d'autres choses. Certes, Bill est ridicule, mais quand mme .


On remarquera que seul Bakura orthographie le nom de ce groupe correctement (Tōkyō en allemand s'crit avec un "i"). Dis moi, tu serais pas fan toi.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bakura

Automatisch, Schrei, Durch Den Monsum, Der Letzte Tag, Scream, Bill Kaulitz, Tom Kaulitz, Gustav, Georg.

Tout a de mmoire  :8-): .

----------


## zooffy

> Tu prends le problme  l'envers.


Facile a ! ! ! 




> je vois pas en quoi un jeune qui couterait du rap serait  blamer



Pour un simple et bonne raison : un bon rapeur est un rapeur mort !

Le rap n'a rien de musical, rien de bon au dessus, dedans, au fond sur les ct, tout est mauvais dans le rap.
le rap est un ramassi de haine, de violence, de non respect des valeurs, d'incitation  la dbauche,  la haine raciale.
La majorit des gens qui coute cette soupe ne parle pas correctement le franais, font des fautes  chaque mot, ne savent pas compter, mme sur leur doigt et n'utilise pas plus de 15 mots pour s'exprimer.

Tu comprends mieux pourquoi je parle de sauvetage ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Pour un simple et bonne raison : un bon rapeur est un rapeur mort !
> Le rap n'a rien de musical, rien de bon au dessus, dedans, au fond sur les ct, tout est mauvais dans le rap.
> le rap est un ramassi de haine, de violence, de non respect des valeurs, d'incitation  la dbauche,  la haine raciale.
> La majorit des gens qui coute cette soupe ne parle pas correctement le franais, font des fautes  chaque mot, ne savent pas compter, mme sur leur doigt et n'utilise pas plus de 15 mots pour s'exprimer.


C'est ironique?

----------


## zooffy

> C'est ironique?


Non, c'est mon opinion de la chose et encore, je suis rest calme. Il n'y a que deux choses sur les quelles je ne cale pas, je ne bouge pas et je suis trs, trs ferm.
La tauromachie tant la deuxime.

Je suis ouvert  tout, je tolre tout (sauf le piment dans la bouffe), j'accepte tout de la part des gens. Je suis mme un petit ouvert  Linux (c'est dire), mais la rap et la tauromachie, jamais.

C'est pour dire, mme le foot j'ai arrt de rejeter en bloc.

Voil, on a tous un truc ou deux sur lequel on bloque, moi c'est c'est celui l

----------


## Deadpool

> Non, c'est mon opinion de la chose et encore, je suis rest calme. Il n'y a que deux choses sur les quelles je ne cale pas, je ne bouge pas et je suis trs, trs ferm.
> La tauromachie tant la deuxime.
> 
> Je suis ouvert  tout, je tolre tout (sauf le piment dans la bouffe), j'accepte tout de la part des gens. Je suis mme un petit ouvert  Linux (c'est dire), mais la rap et la tauromachie, jamais.
> 
> C'est pour dire, mme le foot j'ai arrt de rejeter en bloc.
> 
> Voil, on a tous un truc ou deux sur lequel on bloque, moi c'est c'est celui l


Dommage de prconiser l'ouverture sur le Metal mais d'tre aussi ferm sur le rap.  ::?: 

M'enfin...

----------


## Remizkn

> Pour un simple et bonne raison : un bon rapeur est un rapeur mort !
> 
> Le rap n'a rien de musical, rien de bon au dessus, dedans, au fond sur les ct, tout est mauvais dans le rap.
> le rap est un ramassi de haine, de violence, de non respect des valeurs, d'incitation  la dbauche,  la haine raciale.
> La majorit des gens qui coute cette soupe ne parle pas correctement le franais, font des fautes  chaque mot, ne savent pas compter, mme sur leur doigt et n'utilise pas plus de 15 mots pour s'exprimer.


 :8O: ...Moi aussi je t'aime....Marion nous!

A vrai dire je suis tout  fais daccord avec toi donc rien de plus  rajouter... Et bien sr je prfre toujours *Tokio Hotel* *Booba* ou *Amel Bent* (qui comme "_tous_" les rappeurs, ne savent pas chanter).

----------


## Bakura

> Pour un simple et bonne raison : un bon rapeur est un rapeur mort !
> 
> Le rap n'a rien de musical, rien de bon au dessus, dedans, au fond sur les ct, tout est mauvais dans le rap.
> le rap est un ramassi de haine, de violence, de non respect des valeurs, d'incitation  la dbauche,  la haine raciale.
> La majorit des gens qui coute cette soupe ne parle pas correctement le franais, font des fautes  chaque mot, ne savent pas compter, mme sur leur doigt et n'utilise pas plus de 15 mots pour s'exprimer.
> 
> Tu comprends mieux pourquoi je parle de sauvetage ?


N'importe quoi... Tu joues sur le mme registre que les anti-mtal de base ("le mtal n'a rien de musical. De toute faon les mtalleux ils sont tous nazis et ils sont dpressifs").

Je ne connais pas trop le "rap underground" (la FF c'tait le Diams de l'poque  ::mouarf:: ), mais je sais qu' l'poque ou j'coutais j'aimais bien le rap franais populaire. Fait l'effort d'couter a. Ya rien de violent, le nombre de fois que j'ai pu l'couter celle-l...

Alors bien sr le rap tombe (trop) souvent dans le racisme anti-blanc et anti-franais, mais de la  gnraliser  ce point et  rejeter comme a le rap....




PS : le foot c'est cool. Et allez Paris bien sr  ::aie:: .

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai beau couter j'ai du mal. Effectivement la musique n'est pas violente mais je n'y vois aucune "_dimension_" vraiment musicale...

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai beau couter j'ai du mal. Effectivement la musique n'est pas violente mais je n'y vois aucune "_dimension_" vraiment musicale...


Ecoute les Beastie Boys ou encore Cypress Hill et reviens me dire aprs que c'est pas musical...

----------


## Dia_FR

je plussoie l'avis de Bakura

j'ai eu ma priode IAM, Akhenaton, tout a tout a
rien de violent, des textes sympas et parfois touchants
NTM aussi, pas le mme genre mais j'ai bien aim

et pour revenir  ce que disais Bakura, c'est effectivement le genre de discours qu'on va entendre chez les rticents au genre mtal
alors si tu dis d'eux qu'ils devraient tre plus ouverts, peut-tre faudrait-il aussi appliquer cela  soi-mme

----------


## Remizkn

> je plussoie l'avis de Bakura
> 
> j'ai eu ma priode IAM, Akhenaton, tout a tout a
> rien de violent, des textes sympas et parfois touchants
> NTM aussi, pas le mme genre mais j'ai bien aim
> 
> et pour revenir  ce que disais Bakura, c'est effectivement le genre de discours qu'on va entendre chez les rticents au genre mtal
> alors si tu dis d'eux qu'ils devraient tre plus ouverts, peut-tre faudrait-il aussi appliquer cela  soi-mme


Peut tre sommes nous aussi plus que saturs du rap omniprsent et surexpos...Au bout d'un moment on a tendance  plus vouloir tre tolrant.

----------


## zooffy

> Peut tre sommes nous aussi plus que saturs du rap omniprsent et surexpos...Au bout d'un moment on a tendance  plus vouloir tre tolrant.


+ 1

Je me doutais bien de ce genre de raction ! 
J'ai deux sujets et juste deux sujets sur les quels je suis ferm et voil, c'est moi le pas beau.

Alors je lance les sujets et dites moi si vous tes ouvert ?
Et aprs, je rigole : 
- le nuclaire c'est bien
- Augusto Pinochet est un grand homme
- la gay pride est une trs belle invention
- les transexuelles sont des gens malheureux qu'ils faut aider
- Nicolas Sarkozy est beau
- la seconde guerre mondiale n'est qu'un dtail de l'Histoire
- Georges Bush sait trs bien ce qu'il fait, il y a beaucoup rflchi
- Linux est une vraie merde digne des bolchviques

Voil, dites moi maintenant que vous tes capable de tolrer des gens qui diraient ce genre de chose sans les rejeter, parce que moi, j'en suis capable et je peux mme tenir des discussions entires avec ces gens l sans leur taper sur la tronche.

Et le prochain qui dit que je suis pas ouvert je lui tape dessus  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Sinon, Bakura, tu aimes a, tant mieu pour toi, si tu y trouve du plaisir, c'est pas grave. Moi, j'ai fait l'effort d'couter et de regarder la vido, je suis mme aller chercher les paroles car je ne comprend pas ce que le "chanteur" scande.
Et dsol, cela n'a rien d'une cration musicale, ce n'est que trs vaguement potique car il y a des rimes, mais trs approximatives et le discours tenu dans cette chanson ne me convient pas du tout.

Mais tout cela n'est qu'affaire de gout. Rien que sur le Mtal, nous ne partageons pas la mme chose et pourtant on discute sans ce balancer des tomates dans la tronche.

Alors voil, mon avis  moi vis  vis du rap est clair, net et prcis. Et l, je dois bien dire que a fait 30 ans que a me tient et que je crois que je ne changerais pas. Dsol pour ceux que a drange, je vous respecte dans votre avis  vous.

Allez, je vais prparer  manger, ce soir couscous.

Kenavo

----------


## Remizkn

Mais *Zooffy*, tout le monde s'accorde  dire que Sarkozy est un bel homme!  ::mrgreen:: 

Quand  la seconde guerre mondiale, temporellement elle n'est qu'un dtail de l'histoire, et encore moins.
Bon dcidment je te rejoins *Zooffy*...

----------


## zooffy

Je vais faire comme Deadpool l'autre jour : pourquoi tout le monde oublie les deux F  Zooffy ?

Remi, quand tu veux tu dbarque en Bretagne.
J'avais propos  Bakura l'anne dernire, mais a c'est pas fait.
L'invit tiens toujours pour toi aussi, Bakura. Ok, c'est pas le Japon, mais bon, quand mme.

----------


## Remizkn

T'inquite si jamais je passe, moi j'aime bien a la Bretagne, tout comme la Normandie.

----------


## Bakura

T'inquite je retiens  :;): .

----------


## Dia_FR

> Peut tre sommes nous aussi plus que saturs du rap omniprsent et surexpos...Au bout d'un moment on a tendance  plus vouloir tre tolrant.


alors on ne doit pas suivre les mmes mdias  ::P: 
je ne regarde presque pas la tl (infos) et j'coute une radio locale
je ne vois ni entend de rap depuis des lustres

@zooffy
ce n'est pas le fait que tu aimes ou pas hein, a n'est pas le sujet (et  part iam j'aime pas non plus donc je m'en fous un peu, voire compltement) et ce n'tait pas une attaque (rfrence  "et voil, c'est moi le pas beau.")
je mettais surtout en exergue le fait que les arguments que tu citais sont les mmes qu'utilisent ceux qui ne comprennent le mtal, c'est tout

----------


## Remizkn

> alors on ne doit pas suivre les mmes mdias
> je ne regarde presque pas la tl (infos) et j'coute une radio locale
> je ne vois ni entend de rap depuis des lustres


Je vais prendre des exemples assez significatif:
- Pour les ftes de la musique on doit se taper des redifs tl avec que des rappeurs (et la seule pseudo prsence de mtal c'est les *BB Brunes*).
- Lorsque "_Mister WeshWesh_" ou "_Mc BlingBling_" sort un album il passe sur toutes les radios et passe sur les 3/4 des plateaux tl. Lorsqu'un groupe de mtal sort un album: que neni. Je prend comme simple exemple le dernier album de *Slipknot* qui s'est class dans les 10 meilleurs ventes en France et ba...rien, pas une seule mission n'en a parl.

Donc si, le rap est partout prsent et quand on mtal on peut toujours rver...

----------


## Bakura

Bon vous battez plus, et coutez a plutt (PS : c'est encore finlandais... ya pas  dire je crois qu'ils dominent vraiment le secteur du melodeath maintenant...) :




EDIT : RIEN ?  :8O:  J'la trouve juste norme cette zik'.

----------


## mavina

> + 1
> 
> Je me doutais bien de ce genre de raction ! 
> J'ai deux sujets et juste deux sujets sur les quels je suis ferm et voil, c'est moi le pas beau.
> 
> Alors je lance les sujets et dites moi si vous tes ouvert ?
> Et aprs, je rigole : 
> - le nuclaire c'est bien
> - Augusto Pinochet est un grand homme
> ...



Tu dis que tu n'y vois rien de musical, que les paroles sont ceci ou cel. Je dis que certains groupes que tu coutes, ya mme pas de parles, tant elles sont incomprhensibles. Je rvise ce que j'ai dit plus tt, j'aime pas le mtal des gros qui gueulent, mais un certain metal (je sais pas si par exemple Iron Maiden est considr comme du mtal) j'y arrive, ca s'coute de temps en temps.

Mais quand je te vois dire que le rap est moins musical que le mtal, c'est l'hopital qui se moque de la charit. Certains textes de rap (je n'coute plus depuis longtemps mais j'en ai discut ya pas longtemps avec un collgue et on avait regard) sont plutt vrais, bien trouvs et sans violence aucune. Je ne parle pas des groupes du genre Lim, l je te rejoins, quand on scande "nique lui sa mre" dans une chanson en boucle, c'est forcment pas bnfique..
Alors pourquoi tre ouvert d'esprit pour tout mais pas pour le rap ? Parceque t'as peur que ton gosse devienne un zonard en coutant du rap ? Jte rassure, j'ai cout du rap, j'ai des amis qui ont cout du rap tant enfants / jeunes adolescents, BAKURA a cout du rap, et voil l'rsultat  ::aie:: 

Je trouve juste assez drle que tu ragisses comme a alors que tu as t le premier  m'attaquer personnellement quand j'ai donn mon avis (certes ferm, mais avis quand mme) sur le metal...

Bon couscous s'il n'est pas encore mang  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

"Quelle est la diffrence entre le bon et le mauvais chasseur?" 
-Bon...m'enfin..tu vois le bon chasseur, c'est le mec y voit kekchose qu bouge...Y TIRE 
Tandis que le mauvais chasseur y voit kekchose qui bouge....ben...y tire mais.....tu vois que c'est pas un bon chasseur quoi" 

Je vous laisse rflchir l-dessus...  :8-):

----------


## granquet

y'as rien a reflechir ... le rap c'est nul, c'est tout  ::aie:: 

pour moi le rap n'est pas de la musique, c'est tout ce que vous voulez sauf de la musique; un moyen d'expression, des paroles accompagnes/rythmee, du slam au plus ... mais assurement pas pas de la musique!

d'ailleurs, Wikipedia me donne raison (argument utilme dans un debat, vous en conviendrez  ::aie:: ):



> Le rap dsigne une expression vocale sur fond musical appartenant au mouvement culturel hip-hop, apparu au dbut des annes 1970 aux tats-Unis.



Keep on trolling the free world  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Non non Wikipedia te donne pas raison.  ::lol:: 




> Le rap dsigne une expression vocale *sur fond musical* appartenant au mouvement culturel hip-hop, apparu au dbut des annes 1970 aux tats-Unis.


Il y a donc bien de la musique dans le rap.

 ::aie:: 

Pour tre un peu plus srieux, il y a vraiment des perles dans le rap pour peu que l'on se donne la peine de chercher un peu (et mme pas trop loin, il y a un sujet sur le rap sur DVP o une liste de bon groupe est donne).

Je conois trs bien le fait que l'on aime pas le rap mais que l'on en dise de telles horreurs (c'est valable pour le metal aussi d'ailleurs).  ::?:

----------


## granquet

> Non non Wikipedia te donne pas raison. 
> Il y a donc bien de la musique dans le rap.


oui, dans le fond, en musique d'ambiance//ascenceur  ::aie:: 
quelques samples par ci par la  :;): 



> Je conois trs bien le fait que l'on aime pas le rap mais que l'on en dise de telles horreurs (c'est valable pour le metal aussi d'ailleurs).


allez, parce que je trouve rien de mieux a faire, j'alimente le non-debat de maniere toujous aussi non-constructive  ::mrgreen:: 

je n'aime pas, c'est un fait, j'en dis pas mal de saloperies ... mais j'en dis aussi pas mal sur le metal  :;):  (bon, peut etre pas sur le forum encore, faudrais chercher)
quand on me dis "je n'aime pas le metal", je repond "le metal est tellement vaste ... c'est que tu n'as pas encore trouve le metal qui te plait  ::): "

on peux parler d'Immortal avec ses quelques accords et sa mythologie "heroic fantasy" alacon ou de Meshuggah avec ses rythmique (et paroles) tortures !
on peux citer Nightwish avec sa chanteuse d'operette et ses rythmiques planantes.
on pourras aussi citer gorgoroth, provoc' jusqu'au bout. de cannibal corpse et de leur "horror music"!
on parleras aussi de mrglbl (salut a toi Christophe), du Jazz-Metal excellentissime!
on pourras citer Dark Tranquility pour son melodic death....
...etc...

quand je dis: "je n'aime pas le rap"
on me repond "lis les textes!"

si je voulais de la poesie ou un roman, je me mettrais du baudelaire ou du asimov dans les oreilles  ::mrgreen:: 
surement pas les thematiques qui interessent les rappeurs, a savoir (cliches incomming): les filles, l'argent, leur voiture, leur cite, leur vie de merde...

----------


## mavina

> quand je dis: "je n'aime pas le rap"
> on me repond "lis les textes!"
> 
> si je voulais de la poesie ou un roman, je me mettrais du baudelaire ou du asimov dans les oreilles 
> surement pas les thematiques qui interessent les rappeurs, a savoir (cliches incomming): les filles, l'argent, leur voiture, leur cite, leur vie de merde...


J'ai connu des gens qui coutaient du rap et qui taient trs cultivs, a ne les empchait pas d'apprcier les bons livres  ::ccool:: 

Ceci tant dit, je ne peux qu'approuver concernant le mtal et ses multiples (et grotesques) genres, wikipedia en numre quelques-uns : 



> Genre(s) driv(s) Avant-garde metal
> Black metal
> Death metal
> Doom metal
> Folk metal
> Funk metal
> Glam metal
> Gothic metal
> Groove metal
> ...


Rien que a ?  ::aie:: 

En fait ya un genre par groupe nan ? Quand un groupe se forme "bon les gars on va faire du mtal, donc bouriner sur les instruments et gueuler, mais on va appeller ca du nu no new folk trash dark metal avangardiste esclavagiste du nan parceque c'est uber in" (cliches inside  ::ccool:: )

F.

----------


## Bakura

J'en ait une bonne : Wintersun est un groupe de extreme majestic technical epic melodic metal. Et ce n'est pas une blague, c'est comme a que Jari Menp qualifie son groupe.

----------


## granquet

> Rien que a ?


non, y'en as pas la moitie ... puis y'as toutes les combinaisons apres  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

Allez, pour vous faire plaisir, un peu de rap avec de la grosse guitare qui tche.  ::aie:: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkoQuWnJh64"]YouTube- Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar[/nomedia]

Enjoy.  ::lol:: 

Edit : Bizarre, il veut pas l'afficher comme d'habitude, y'a un filtre antirap sur DVP?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

et body count, c'est du metal ou du rap ? Ou du rap mtal ?

----------


## Deadpool

> et body count, c'est du metal ou du rap ? Ou du rap mtal ?


On s'en tape, tant que c'est de la bonne zic.  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-kwNNLmhd8"]YouTube- BODY COUNT Born dead[/ame]

BORN DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDD!

----------


## Bakura

C'est trs sympa effectivement  :;): . Tu vas me faire regretter ma priode rap =).

Avec Slash  la guitare c'est encore mieux :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNUaz64rYoM"]YouTube- Rock superstar Velvet revolver feat. Cypress Hill Slash great solo[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Mon dieu j'ai du me lire entirement deux pages de conversation que j'avais loupes.
Je vais troller un peu (j'ai le droit, c'est dans la constitution). Je ne trouve aux rappeurs aucun savoir faire _instrumental_ et quand au _vocal_, au mieux ils chantent juste mais voil. Un bon chanteur ne se limite pas  chanter juste et mme certains bon chanteurs ne chantent pas juste (ref: _Punk_).

----------


## Deadpool

> Je vais troller un peu (j'ai le droit, c'est dans la constitution). Je ne trouve aux rappeurs aucun savoir faire _instrumental_


Ah lala.

Bon, troll pour troll, tu connais les Beastie Boys? Non? Bah regarde.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6xsKsJqVyg"]YouTube- Beastie Boys - SABOTAGE (Live, awesome!!)[/ame]

Le jour o je sais jouer comme eux ben je serais super content, pourtant ils rappent.

Super chanson au passage.  ::D: 




> et quand au _vocal_, au mieux ils chantent juste mais voil. Un bon chanteur ne se limite pas  chanter juste et mme certains bon chanteurs ne chantent pas juste (ref: _Punk_).


Subjectivit, toussa.  ::D:

----------


## granquet

*mode pas vraiment courtois*
jcrois qu'il vas falloir arreter avec vos exemples de "rap", c'est vraiment de la pure daube  ::aie:: 
ton Cypress Hill y raconte de la merde sur 3 riffs en bois.
Body Count ... euh ouais ... c'est un morceau ca? moi j'apelle ca une intro de 5minutes ... c'est long.
Beastie Boys ... arf arf ... le meilleur pour la fin ... je savais pas qu'il etait possible de faire pire que RATataM !



> Le jour o je sais jouer comme eux ben je serais super content, pourtant ils rappent.


c'est quand meme assez minable techniquement  ::roll:: 
(et puis les accords a la basse c'est pas permis ... a moins de s'appeler lemmy, mais c'est une autre histoire)
1h de cours par semaine et je suis sur que je peux t'apprendre a faire la partie guitare/basse/batterie en moins d'1 mois  ::D: 
pour le chant et le 33 tours, je peux pas aider par contre  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> *mode pas vraiment courtois*
> jcrois qu'il vas falloir arreter avec vos exemples de "rap", c'est vraiment de la pure daube 
> ton Cypress Hill y raconte de la merde sur 3 riffs en bois.
> Body Count ... euh ouais ... c'est un morceau ca? moi j'apelle ca une intro de 5minutes ... c'est long.
> Beastie Boys ... arf arf ... le meilleur pour la fin ... je savais pas qu'il etait possible de faire pire que RATataM !
> 
> 
> c'est quand meme assez minable techniquement 
> (et puis les accords a la basse c'est pas permis ... a moins de s'appeler lemmy, mais c'est une autre histoire)
> ...



 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Bordel, y'a pas  dire, t'es le meilleur en troll granquet, je m'avoue vaincu.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw"]YouTube- Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen][/ame]

----------


## mavina

Bon, l'exemple ultime : 

RATM, qui a su allier RAP et Rock pour donner de la musique qui arrache... Pourtant De la rocha chante pas une once de note dans les chansons, mais c'est tellement bon  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon, l'exemple ultime : 
> 
> RATM, qui a su allier RAP et Rock pour donner de la musique qui arrache... Pourtant De la rocha chante pas une once de note dans les chansons, mais c'est tellement bon


Toutaf!

Vu 2 fois en live l'anne dernire pour leur reformation. Quasiment les meilleurs concerts que j'ai fais.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Beastie boys... Body Count... Cypress Hill... RATM... Manquerai plus qu'on parle de Korn et de Limb Bizkit et la boucle est boucle... J'adore !  ::ccool:: 

Rien ne vaut un bon gros mtissage (culinairement, culturellement ou socialement) pour faire un truc de fou !  ::mrgreen:: 

Et me faite pas dire que j'ai pas le mtal brutal (demandez  Deadpool si besoin)...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et me faite pas dire que j'aime pas le mtal brutal (demandez  Deadpool si besoin)...


DDT, je te l'ai dj dit, Renan Luce c'est pas du metal brutal.  ::aie:: 

Mais +1 avec ce que tu as dit.

----------


## r0d

Et Downset!! Pinaise ya des chansons de Downset qui me donnent encore des frissons quand je les coutes. Et c'tait avant RATM.

Sinon, je peux troller moi aussi?  ::aie:: 

Nan parce que pour le rap, mes rfrences ne rentrent pas dans la description que vous faites du rap.
- Assassin: rap engag. Les paroles sont trs politises, a parle d'conomie, de littrature, d'histoire, tout a. Certains textes sont trs complexes et ncssites de solides rfrences pour en apprhender la porte.
- GraveDigaz: du rap HxC dark. Ces gars sont des vrais geeks. Les clips sont des petites oeuvres d'art qui dgagent une ambience sordide et malsaine  souhait. Un dlice.
- ICP (Insane Clown Posse): Bon eux c'est des tars, mais a envoie du bois. Les paroles sont compltement dbiles, mais c'est assez tordant. 'fin moi c'est un humour que j'aime (une sorte de mlange entre Monty Python et Peter Jackson)
- Kabal: haaa Kabal... fils spirituels de R. Squat. Entre posie et chansons engages. Le flow est grave mais pas aggressif. Ils n'ont sorti que 2 albums, 2 pures merveilles, je suis super fan.

----------


## Remizkn

Attention je ne suis pas contre le chant rapp! Ne pas confondre, le principe du _neo metal_ est d'ailleurs de souvent faire du chant rapp (*Korn*, *Slipknot*, *SOAD* (on peut y trouver des chantillons) etc). Mais dans le chant rapp encore une fois les mtalleux rattrapent, ce sont les meilleurs...

----------


## Deadpool

> Attention je ne suis pas contre le chant rapp!


Va falloir m'expliquer alors.

----------


## Remizkn

Je vais faire une explication simple (avant de repartir en cours, j'aime mes horaires  ::mrgreen:: ).

*Black Bombe*  -> joue du mtal, les chanteurs varient entre screams, chants rapp, et chants doux.

*50ct* -> ne fais que du rapp (mal fais car a vrai dire mais moi je sais align des mots  cette vitesse et avec une voix aussi ininteressante) et voil!
C'est donc trs pauvre...

----------


## Deadpool

> Je vais faire une explication simple (avant de repartir en cours, j'aime mes horaires ).
> 
> *Black Bombe*  -> joue du mtal, les chanteurs varient entre screams, chants rapp, et chants doux.
> 
> *50ct* -> ne fais que du rapp (mal fais car a vrai dire mais moi je sais align des mots  cette vitesse et avec une voix aussi ininteressante) et voil!
> C'est donc trs pauvre...


Mouais, tu compares un groupe indpendant (limite underground) et un rappeur qui fait de la soupe grand public.

Faut pas se leurrer, le rock grand public est tout aussi inintressant.

M'enfin de toute faon, vous avez les ides bien trop arrtes pour qu'une discussion soit possible je laisse tomber.  :;):

----------


## Remizkn

L'exemple de *Black Bomb*  fonctionne aussi avec *Slipknot* qui est considr pour beaucoup comme un groupe ultra commerciale. Mais Corey Taylor chante trs bien quand mme. Mais oui, effectivement je suis trs ttu et ne risque pas de changer d'avis  :;):

----------


## Bakura

Je voulais juste vous faire partager un bon plan pour les parisiens. Ca fait quelques temps que j'coute cette mission de radio mais j'oublie tout le temps de faire partager alors pendant que j'y pense...

Donc c'est un vendredi sur deux (l'mission est passe hier, la prochaine sera donc  la quinzaine suivante), de 22h30  minuit sur la radio Radio Campus Paris (Frquence : 93.9) - mais vous pouvez l'couter sur leur site visiblement pour les non parisiens -.

Et donc l'mission dure 1h30, et c'est 1h30 de... death bien gras et bien brutal histoire de bien s'endormir ^^. La radio annonce qu'ils passent du hardcore mais depuis que j'coute il n'y a que du death bien violent ! Avis aux amateurs donc  :;): .

De mon coute d'hier, voil quelques trucs qui m'ont interpells (essayez d'couter 1h30 de brutal death non-stop  ::D: ) :

Cryptopsy, un groupe qubcois qui d'aprs les animateurs est un classique du death...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOQuX7pCiPo&translated=1"]YouTube- Cryptopsy - Slit Your Guts[/ame]

Et surtout un p'tit groupe parisien de death trs trs sympa. Ils ont pass une chanson electro-acoustique hier  la radio, qui finit par un chant gutural superbe, mais elle est pas dispo sur leur MySpace. Elle s'appelle "Entaille mes veines". Mais le MySpace contient suffisamment pour se faire une ide : Whispering Tears.

EDIT : Dissection :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO_C3hq8dVs&translated=1"]YouTube- Dissection - "Starless Aeon"[/ame]

----------


## granquet

Bakura: y'as vraiment qu'a Paris qu'on trouve ce genre de radios  ::cry:: 

puisque j'ai parle de morglbl au dessus, je met une video histoire de completer unpeu le tableau  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8G8GRg7tX8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- MORGLBL TRIO " Stoner de Brest " OFFICIAL VIDEO CLIP[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Trs trs sympa a  ::): . Le mlange est assez os et original mais a rend trs bien. Ils ont l'air trs sympa comme gars (cf la fin de la vido qui m'a bien fait sourire)

granquet > Pouir la radio tu peux l'couter sur internet visiblement. J'essayerai de vous tenir au courant pour la prochaine mission. Toi qui aimes le death tu devrais vraiment tre combl  ::): .

----------


## granquet

oui, christophe godin en plus d'etre talentueux, de jouer sur une guitare moche (une vigier multicolore qui ressemble a un melange de strat et de telecaster) est super sympas et super accessible.
j'ai un peu les boules de pas avoir pu aller au concert de morglbl a marseille  ::(: 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGX32oLPeqo&feature=related"]YouTube- Christophe Godin - Guitar technics #1[/ame]
ca as l'air facile heing?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Effectivement. J'aimerais bien avoir ses skillz  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Haha pour faire plaisir aux fans de rap (bon j'avoue j'ai un peu honte sur celle-ci  ::D: ). En fouillant mes tirroirs j'ai retrouv un vieux single que j'avais achet  l'poque (je devais avoir 8-9 ans). Ecoutez a  ::aie::  (a  pas trop mal vieilli en fait  ::D: )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDLexuyc694"]YouTube- lady laistee - et si[/ame]

Boarf, en regardant sa bio sur Wikipedia, je viens de voir qu'elle a eu un AVC ya quelques annes :/... Mais elle s'en est sorti visiblement.

----------


## Remizkn

Tenez pour ceux que a pourrait interesser (moi je pourrais pas), des places gratuites  gagner pour un concert de *Black Bomb*   cette adresse: http://www.lagrosseradio.com/blogs/b...st.php?id=2219

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> - Kabal: haaa Kabal... fils spirituels de R. Squat. Entre posie et chansons engages. Le flow est grave mais pas aggressif. Ils n'ont sorti que 2 albums, 2 pures merveilles, je suis super fan.


Assassin. Toute mon enfance. Fabe et MC Jean Gab1 aussi j'aime bien. Les albums solo de Kery James aussi. Kabal de la balle.  ::ccool:: 




> M'enfin de toute faon, vous avez les ides bien trop arrtes pour qu'une discussion soit possible je laisse tomber.


Moi, limite, a m'nerve. De toutes manires, ceux qui gnralise, c'est tous des cons  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tenez pour ceux que a pourrait interesser (moi je pourrais pas), des places gratuites  gagner pour un concert de *Black Bomb*   cette adresse: http://www.lagrosseradio.com/blogs/b...st.php?id=2219


Dj vu 3 fois en concert mais j'y retournerai bien...  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

MC Jean Gab1 !!! Merci de m'avoir fait ressortir ce nom, toute ma jeunesse a =) (oui, j'ai toujours trouv ce pseudo ridicule).

----------


## Remizkn

> MC Jean Gab1 !!! Merci de m'avoir fait ressortir ce nom, toute ma jeunesse a =) (oui, j'ai toujours trouv ce pseudo ridicule).


Oui, je confirme c'est ridicule  :;): 

Et tenez, pour vous convaincre d'aller voir *Black Bomb*  en concert une petite zik trs sympas (surtout les choeurs  la fin): [ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xafj1q_black-bomb-a-tales-from-the-old-sch_music"]Dailymotion - Black Bomb A - Tales From The Old School - une vido Musique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xafj1q@@AMEPARAM@@xafj1q[/ame]

----------


## Dia_FR

> Oui, je confirme c'est ridicule 
> 
> Et tenez, pour vous convaincre d'aller voir *Black Bomb*  en concert une petite zik trs sympas (surtout les choeurs  la fin):


autant j'accroche pas trop  BBA d'habitude autant celle l elle passe plutt trs bien !  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Elle a ct plus "_mlodique_". Enfin, je la trouve plus facile  apprehender pour un non habitu de *BBA*.

----------


## Bakura

Effectivement elle passe bien, mme si je trouve que a ressemble  du RATM dop aux hormones.

----------


## granquet

tiens, puisqu'on est dans les trucs bizzare (fusion, rap, jazz-metal...)
je ressors Dark Army  ::): 
un one man band, du Black a l'americaine melangee avec de l'indus'
melange tres bizzarre mais plutot reussi.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSxZAUwIMuE&feature=related"]YouTube- Dark Army - Dark Army[/ame]
sur certains morceaux il tente de faire des solos a la gratte ... qui sont completement 'off' et assez mal inspired ... dommage!

----------


## Bakura

Sympa. Voix un peu faiblarde et trop rptitif, mais la production est tonnamment bonne !

----------


## Deadpool

Une version spciale du thme du Parrain mis en image avec des extraits du film, a vous tente? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQtXxaC87Ks"]YouTube- Fantomas Godfather Music Video[/ame]


Cette version est de Fantmas, un des groupes de Mike Patton (le chanteur de Faith No More, rcemment reform), dispo sur leur album The Director's Cut dont le concept est de reprendre des grands thmes du cinma en version metal.  ::lol:: 

Et voici la mme mais en Live. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_QHWhXa5hc&feature=related"]YouTube- Fantomas - The Godfather[/ame]

----------


## Invit

> Cette version est de Fantmas, un des groupes de Mike Patton (le chanteur de Faith No More, rcemment reform), dispo sur leur album The Director's Cut dont le concept est de reprendre des grands thmes du cinma en version metal.


a se sent que Patton a pas mal fricot avec John Zorn  une poque. Zorn faisait ce genre de chose mais en version jazz moderne, notamment avec son projet Naked City et srement dans plusieurs autres de ses millions de productions, javoue que je narrive pas  suivre ce gars, il fait trop de choses.

Tiens, a me fait penser  ce groupe The Lips* avec Claude Whipple :
http://whicl.free.fr/lips/index.htm
Bon, on est loin du mtal, je sais

----------


## Bakura

Hop hop,

Je suis en train d'couter quelque chose de trs bizarre, j'ai pas l'habitude... D'aprs YouTube il s'agit de "doom metal". La voix est extrmement bizarre, c'est leeeeeent, trs leeeeeeent. C'est pas dsagrable du tout, je vous propose d'couter  :;): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0rXGLs0YM"]YouTube- Uaral - Lamentos...[/ame]

----------


## granquet

comme je suis au chomage, j'ai plein de temps pour decouvrir des trucs alacon  ::mouarf:: 

je viens vous parler de Metal et d'animes, ca se melange plutot bien  ::aie:: 
d'abord, Metalocalypse qui met en scene le groupe Dethklok (existe vraiment), un espece de melange reussi entre cannibal corpse de children of bodom, ca fait bizzarre au debut, mais finalement j'aime bien  ::ccool:: 
humour gras et gros cliches sur le metal, viande et sang a gogo, ca se prend pas la tronche  ::): 
dessins bien realises, bien propres, les animations un peu moins mais c'est deja pas mal  ::): 
http://www.youtube.com/user/dethklok...30/29zHVUqkyjo

ensuite y'as Detroit Metal City
un vrai anime (hint: japonnais), un jeune garcon pars a la ville afin de faire de la pop-music et devenir celebre ... cependant il se retrouve chanteur dans un groupe de death et as enormement de succes alors que sa carriere "pop glamour" ne decolle pas.
bien cliche aussi, assez rafraichissant, un peu plus "a l'eau de rose" que le precedent, mais c'est acceptable  :;): 
l'opening
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AExX5ViuqfE"]YouTube- Detroit Metal City    -   Opening[/ame]


vous en avez d'autres? (c'est dur le chomdu!)

----------


## Bakura

Je citerai Maximum The Hormone mais je pense que tu connais.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0epwjWF3Wwo"]YouTube- Maximum the Hormone - Koi no Mega Lover (HD)[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Pas mal du tout cette dernire musique *Bakura*. Et j'aime beaucoup _Opening_ de *DMC* aussi!

----------


## Bakura

> Pas mal du tout cette dernire musique *Bakura*. Et j'aime beaucoup _Opening_ de *DMC* aussi!


Boarf. Je poste un super truc bien original deux posts plus tt (Uaral) et on me remercie que pour Maximum The Hormone  ::aie:: .

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai bien aim *Uaral* mais moins. Je pense pas que ce soit le style qui me drange mais la musique, faudrait que je trouve d'autre musiques dans le mme style.

----------


## Bakura

Remizkn > Essaye celle-ci d'Uaral (j'en ait cout d'autres, je trouve leur style vraiment intressant, je sais pas si on peut qualifier a dans le mtal tant les passages mtal sont rares, mais ils sont toujours bien venus et ajoutent vraiment une atmosphre dpressive  l'ensemble).

----------


## Bakura

News trs importante : le nouvel album de Nokturnal Mortum arrive trs trs bientt. On peut mme couter un extrait sur leur MySpace.

EDIT : J'ai cout. Je surkiffe. Je prcobande.

----------


## Remizkn

Bon je me suis lou  la mdiathque de ma ville l'album _Terra incognita_ de *Gojira* et un album de *Slayer*. Je n'ai cout pour le moment que *Gojira* et pas jusqu'au bout mais je dois avouer que c'est vraiment bien.
Merci  vous pour avoir parler de ce groupe que je ne connaissais pas.  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon je me suis lou  la mdiathque de ma ville l'album _Terra incognita_ de *Gojira* et un album de *Slayer*. Je n'ai cout pour le moment que *Gojira* et pas jusqu'au bout mais je dois avouer que c'est vraiment bien.
> Merci  vous pour avoir parler de ce groupe que je ne connaissais pas.


C'est marrant, je suis en train de l'couter en ce moment, Terra Incognita.  :8-):

----------


## Remizkn

Tenez! Pour les ou la personnes que a pourrait intresser, voil un live que j'ai trouv (assez rcent) o *Slipknot* interprte _Snuff_. A savoir que *Slipknot* n'a jamais chant une seule chanson douce en live, celle-ci est la seule exception:

----------


## granquet

> Crucified Barbara en tournee francaise 
> du bon Hard-Rock fait par de jolies suedoises, je pense qu'on en as deja parle ici non?
> moi j'ai pris mes billets pour decembre a Marseille


bon bah c'etait bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

C'est pas vraiment du mtal mais c'est assez bourrin:



toute ma jeunesse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Du trs bon son...(rien de plus, c'est beau):

*Alestorm* - _Keelhauled_

----------


## Bakura

J'aime moyen le dernier.

Sinon, confirm, le prochain album de Nokturnal Mortum dispo le 26 dcembre !!!!!!. Je vous uploaderai quelques sons ds que je l'aurai =).

----------


## Remizkn

Du trs bon, _Cristallized pain in deconstruction_ de *Mayhem*:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lr3lr9CY5Q"]YouTube- Mayhem - Crystalized Pain In Deconstruction[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Trs bizarre la chanson... J'accroche pas trop  celle-l de Mayhem :/.

----------


## Bakura

Hej !

Tout d'abord avec un peu de retard joyeux nol  tous, je n'avais pas Internet.

Comme cadeau, je vous propose de dcouvrir le nouvel album de Nokturnal Mortum qui est sorti aujourd'hui (et dj tlchargeable et en coute sur YouTube). Je l'achterai si j'arrive  accder au site (un site russe qui ne veut pas fonctionner chez moi, ni sur IE ni sur Chrome, si vous pouvez me dire si vous pouvez dpasser la page d'accueil, le site est www.oriana-music.com )

Comme extrait je vous propose le meilleur de l'album selon moi, que je viens de m'enfiler (il est vraiment bien pass  ::aie:: ) :




Ecoutez jusqu' la fin, le solo de la fin est trs sympa.

----------


## granquet

je confirme. impossible d'acceder a leur site.
y'as aucun lien dans les div English/Skip Intro/Russian.
le swf n'as pas l'air de contenir de liens non plus ... quel bel echec  ::mouarf:: 


bon sinon musicalement,je trouve le morceau que t'as mis pas terrible, je suis toujours en extase devant l'EP "Return of the Vampire Lord" (qu'il faut absolument te procurer si ce n'est pas deja fait) ... honnetement un peu decu apres tout le battage que tu en as fait  :;):

----------


## Bakura

En fait il y a d'autres moyens pour acheter l'album, mais c'est sur des sites ukrainiens, j'ai jamais trop confiance dans leur mthode de paiement...

Tu devrais essayer d'couter les autres chansons de l'album, mais oui clairement Nokturnal Mortum est un peu plus "folklorique" je trouve que l'EP dont tu parles (qui est effectivement excellent).

Aprs je suis un peu fanboy de Nokturnal Mortum u_u.

Celle-ci ne passe pas non plus ?  ::aie::  (par contre, effectivement en rcoutant  "Return of the Vampire Lord", je trouve que Vargoth a la voix un peu plus faiblarde.

----------


## Bakura

Vous vous souvenez de la Tribu de Dana du groupe franais Manau ? Mais si, a a :




Vous aussi vous notez l'trange ressemblance du dbut ?  :;):

----------


## Remizkn

Ba je prfre quand mme *Inis Mona*...

----------


## Bakura

Un peu de bonne humeur en cette journe de ST. Sylvestre :

----------


## granquet

> YouTube- ELUVEITIE - Inis Mona


du metal avec de la corne muse et du hurdy-gurdy!
fallait oser  ::ccool:: 

equilibrium, c'est tres finntrollesque  ::lol:: , j'aime bien

----------


## Bakura

Un hurdy-gurdy, quelle culture ce granquet ! ::aie:: 


Au fait, a fait longtemps qu'on a pas vu zoofy, il a t mang par sa barbe ?

----------


## Remizkn

C'est vrai que *Zoofy* n'est plus depuis un bout de temps... Dja que la communaut metal est pas bien grande alors en perdant *Zoofy* on perd _20%_ de notre communaut.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Peut-tre qu'il a trouv le grand amour sur Netlog, et que bah depuis, il se fait faire des barbus-lingus tous les soirs alors il peut plus venir nous voir  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

> C'est vrai que *Zoofy* n'est plus depuis un bout de temps... Dja que la communaut metal est pas bien grande alors en perdant *Zoofy* on perd _20%_ de notre communaut.


Merci Remy pour ta sollicitude.
En fait je suis toujours l, mais ces derniers temps j'ai eu des choses : 
- coupure d'internet du 13 Novembre au 15 Dcembre, avec parfois un peu de connexion, mais bon....
- une semaine  l'tranger (dans le Gard !!!)
- gestion des ftes, humpfffff

En mme temps, j'ai post quelques topics sur les forums techniques et personne j'y rponds, genre on me fait la tronche ! ! ! 
Et puis il y a eu quelques messages qui m'ont pas beaucoup plu, alors j'ai fait fi ! Les mauvais coucheurs, a me gonfle un peu.

Et aussi j'ai fais une grande exprience, si a vous branche j'ai rdig une sorte de rapport l  : 
http://fr.netlog.com/ablanore/blog/blogid=3712946#blog

N'oubliez pas de bien, bien lire le dernier paragraphe, beaucoup n'ont pas compris les phrases simples qui le compose.

a ressemble un peu aux fameuses rsolutions de dbut d'anne, genre....


En parlant de Netlog, mon cher Bakura, voil ce que j'y ai trouv,  dfaut du grand Amour et des Barbus Lingus (intrressant comme vision de la chose), a devrait te plaire, je pense : 
www.myspace.com/asphodeles666 
www.myspace.com/loupnoir666 

Bizous  tous.

----------


## Bakura

Rien compris au pourquoi du comment du message de netlog  ::aie:: . Par contre j'aime bien tes deux MySpace =).

----------


## granquet

> Et aussi j'ai fais une grande exprience, si a vous branche j'ai rdig une sorte de rapport l  : 
> http://fr.netlog.com/ablanore/blog/blogid=3712946#blog
> 
> N'oubliez pas de bien, bien lire le dernier paragraphe, beaucoup n'ont pas compris les phrases simples qui le compose.


je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire (new job, nouvelle ville, missions a paris ...)
mais apparement on as fait la meme experience et le resultat est le meme  :;): 

bienvenu au club  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire (new job, nouvelle ville, missions a paris ...)
> mais apparement on as fait la meme experience et le resultat est le meme 
> 
> bienvenu au club


Ben a doit tre l'air du temps qui veut a, mais c'est pas grave.
Une dose de "j'm'en fout" le matin aprs la douche et la journe passe bien.




> Rien compris au pourquoi du comment du message de netlog . Par contre j'aime bien tes deux MySpace =).


Normal mon ami, tu es un peu jeune pour tout capter d'un coup, je pense.
Le pourquoi du comment est expliqu en dbut de texte. Et puis, a s'adresse surtout au gens IRL, mais bon, passons, nous avons du gros Death  couter.

----------


## Alvaten

> YouTube- ELUVEITIE - Inis Mona


C'est un bon ptit groupe suisse a. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMzWysnhr5c&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Samael - Slavocracy[/ame] 

Un autre groupe aussi de chez moi  ::D: .

----------


## fallais

Fan de Rock depuis toujours, je considre le "Gros bruit qui tche" justement comme du bruit, au mme titre que tous les Tokio Hotel, Lady Gaga, etc...

----------


## Lyche

> Fan de Rock depuis toujours, je considre le "Gros bruit qui tche" justement comme du bruit, au mme titre que tous les Tokio Hotel, Lady Gaga, etc...


Mais, mais, mais.. .Tokyo Hotel  :8O: , Lady Gaga  :8O:  Mon dieu, lave toi les mains aprs avoir prononc ces mots impie !

* se frotte au dtergent *

----------


## Bakura

> Fan de Rock depuis toujours, je considre le "Gros bruit qui tche" justement comme du bruit, au mme titre que tous les Tokio Hotel, Lady Gaga, etc...


Beaucoup de gens trouvent AC/DC, les Guns... comme n'tant que du bruit. Tu n'es pas habitu, tout simplement  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

Putain, d'sa mre, je me passe du DeathStars en boucle, quel bon bruit dans mes oreilles.
Sans dconner, les gars, faite un tour sur Youtube pour pendre une bonne gicle de ce truc l.

Sinon, a va la vie ? Parce que, sur les aures forums (surtout ASP.NET) a bouge pas des masses, les ftes ont t si dures que a ?

Kenavo

----------


## Remizkn

*AC/DC*! Du mtal!? Hrsie, tu viens d'insulte tous les metalleux...(mais je vais pas continuer sinon je vais rentrer dans un dbat consciemment provoqu)... ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait du mtal (pour moi non plus ce n'est pas du mtal  ::mouarf::  ). Mais visiblement il est fan de AC/DC le msieur. C'tiat juste pour lui dire que beaucoup de gens trouvaient AC/DC trs violent et "du bruit" =).

Ha tiens, je t'envoie un lien qui va t'effarer =).

----------


## zooffy

ben, mon cher Remi, tu as tort et raison  la fois.

D'abords ACDC eux mme se sont toujours dfendu de faire du Hard Rock, donc l c'est la partie o tu as raison.

Mais, pour les plus ag d'entre nous, c'est par l que l'on a commenc  dcouvrir cette subtile musique qui empli les oreilles et nous dveloppe les neuronnes, ce qui nous rend suprieur ne l'oubions pas.

Donc pas si hrtique que cela, doit on en convenir.

Et puis, n'oublie aps que le Mtal prend mille facette maintenant. Regarde Epica, Dimmu Borgir et Cannibal Coprse, trs diffrent et pourtant Mtal tout ce petit monde.

Au plaisir Mon Rmi

----------


## zooffy

> Ha tiens, je t'envoie un lien qui va t'effarer =).



Il est ou le lien ?

----------


## fallais

Na mais le "bruit" a reste du bruit et a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le monde musical, a va cinq minutes de voir des pseudo-musiciens gratter n'importe comment.

----------


## Remizkn

> Na mais le "bruit" a reste du bruit et a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le monde musical, a va cinq minutes de voir des pseudo-musiciens gratter n'importe comment.


T'as bien raison, marre d' *AC/DC*! (je cherche la merde... ::aie:: )

----------


## henderson

> Mais, pour les plus ag d'entre nous, c'est par l que l'on a commenc  dcouvrir cette subtile musique qui empli les oreilles et nous dveloppe les neuronnes, ce qui nous rend suprieur ne l'oubions pas.


Parce que tu es de la gnration qui a vu venir Sir Lord Baltimore ?
Mon morceau prfr : Helium Head

----------


## Bakura

> Parce que tu es de la gnration qui a vu venir Sir Lord Baltimore ?
> Mon morceau prfr : Helium Head


Zooffy approche de la 40aine... C'est sur qu'il est trs vieux maintenant  ::(: . Mme en multipliant par deux mon ge j'arrive pas encore au sien  ::aie:: .

----------


## fallais

> T'as bien raison, marre d' *AC/DC*! (je cherche la merde...)


C'est de bonne guerre  :8-):

----------


## tesla

> Na mais le "bruit" a reste du bruit et a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le monde musical, a va cinq minutes de voir des pseudo-musiciens gratter n'importe comment.


Copain :-)

Allez, pour les "jeunes" quelques liens...pas si vieux 

D'abord :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O-NAUM7UZ0"]YouTube- Skid Row - Monkey Business[/ame]

On ne peut pas dire que ca soit mou du genou quand mme hein.
Un chanteur qui chante vraiment (qui ne grogne pas), des paroles qui ont un sens, des riffs carrs et mme un solo !!
Oh la la un solo !! 
Vous vous rendez pas compte les jeunes no-black-doomesque-death-gothico-metalleux mais il est POSSIBLE de faire des solos avec une guitare.
Incroyable non ?

Ah ouais c'est sur, il n'y a pas de croix renverses, de maquillages de vampires, de "considrations" intellectuelles sur les zombies morts vivants 
from hell (satan inside). Ah ben quel dommage...ou pas

Allez, un peu plus recent et dans un registre plus heavy metal

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6IBTDVgrU"]YouTube- Edguy-Tears of a Mandrake[/ame]

Oh mon dieu, mais comment osent ils jouer un morceau sans invoquer Lucifer ?
En plus le logo est lisible. Alors que tout bon metalleux sait bien que le nom d'un groupe doit se calligraphier avec 10 polices differentes et 
des entrelacs entre les lettres. Ca donne un petit cot "pour les initis" que ne renierait pas l'exorciste.

----------


## fallais

Un ami !

----------


## Bakura

Mon dieu, ces clichs de malade sur le black/death metal =).

Le vieux In Flames n'a jamais invoqu Satan, Dark Tranquillity non plus, At The Gates non plus (de manire gnrale la plupart des groupes de melodeath non plus). La plupart des groupes de viking n'ont plus et beaucoup sont  prendre au deuxime degr. Beaucoup beaucoup de groupes de death non plus. Il y a que le black et ses sous-genres (notamment le dpressif que j'apprcie particulirement) qui gardent un peu cette image, mais arrte de croire que tous les groupes de black invoquent Satan dans leur musique  ::aie:: .

(J'ai cout ce que tu as donn, c'est sympa hein, surtout le deuxime - mme si le chanteur a une voix de petite vierge qu'on dpucle).

----------


## Bakura

Oh, et tiens, un lien que j'ai dj mis mais a fait toujours du bien l ou a passe :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryta9gPHQ0Q"]YouTube- Whispered - Dead Cold Inside[/ame]

Gosh, un groupe avec un nom trs lisible, des solos de guitare et pas de rfrences  Satan  ::D: .

----------


## Invit

> Na mais le "bruit" a reste du bruit et a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le monde musical, a va cinq minutes de voir des pseudo-musiciens gratter n'importe comment.


C'est marrant, on disait a aussi de Led Zeppelin en son temps...
Bravo pour le clich cela dit...  ::mouarf::

----------


## fallais

Jimmy Page  inspir la plupart des guitaristes de notre poque. Alors non, il ne faisait pas de "bruit". John Bonham est considr comme un des meilleurs batteurs au monde, alors non il ne faisait pas de bruit. John Paul Jones est un super multi-instrumentaliste. Quant  la voix de Robert Plant... magnifique.

Led Zeppelin, du bruit ? Non.

----------


## tesla

> Mon dieu, ces clichs de malade sur le black/death metal =).


Des clichs savamment entretenus par les tenors du genre eux mmes !
Il n'y a qu'a mater les jaquettes de n'importe quel section death/black d'un rayon disque. 

Sinon pour Gosh, dommage que la voix gache tout. 

Bizarre que le fil "Metal" regroupe exclusivement le death/black/neo/...et autres sous genres "extremes". 
Le Hard Rock ? le Heavy Metal "classique", le Metal "progressif" ca vous dit rien ??

----------


## Deadpool

> Jimmy Page  inspir la plupart des guitaristes de notre poque. Alors non, il ne faisait pas de "bruit".


C'est plutt Hendrix qui a influenc la plupart des guitaristes de notre poque.

Page,  part pomper les grands matres du blues, il a pas fait grand chose de novateur.




> John Bonham est considr comme un des meilleurs batteurs au monde, alors non il ne faisait pas de bruit.


 ::mouarf:: 

Bonham,  l'poque, tait considr comme un gros bourrin alcoolique.




> John Paul Jones est un super multi-instrumentaliste.


Un bon musicien de studio, rien de plus.




> Quant  la voix de Robert Plant... magnifique.


Mouais, sa voix ressemble plutt  celle d'une pucelle strogne mais bon.




> Led Zeppelin, du bruit ? Non.


Pire, une souffrance.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon sinon pour tre un peu plus srieux :





> Bizarre que le fil "Metal" regroupe exclusivement le death/black/neo/...et autres sous genres "extremes". 
> Le Hard Rock ? le Heavy Metal "classique", le Metal "progressif" ca vous dit rien ??


Ben la conversation s'est principalement tourne autour de ces sous genres jusqu' prsent mais libre  toi d'voquer des groupes de ce style au lieu de tancer ceux qui ne te plaisent pas.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Jimmy Page  inspir la plupart des guitaristes de notre poque. Alors non, il ne faisait pas de "bruit". John Bonham est considr comme un des meilleurs batteurs au monde, alors non il ne faisait pas de bruit. John Paul Jones est un super multi-instrumentaliste. Quant  la voix de Robert Plant... magnifique.


Il nempche que malgr ton humilit, Led Zeppelin na pas fait lunanimit en son temps, pour preuve les illustrations produites par Hipgnosis (ceux qui faisaient les pochettes de Pink Floyd aussi) avec un terrain de tennis (racket = bruit en franais) pour un des premiers album.
Et Jimmy Page est assurment le premier guitariste colo : avec tous les morceaux quil a recycl et le solo de  Dazed and Confused  plac aussi chez les Yardbirds (titre de Little Games), sur un disque dAlbert Lee
Il reste John Cage est considr comme un compositeur qui a influenc le monde. Pourtant, a reste bruyant  mon avis.
Sur ce, je te laisse avec ton ouverture desprit.

----------


## fallais

Une mauvaise fois dconcertante.

Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live, leurs prestations taient sensationnelles. Alcooliss ? Drogus ? Ouai et fiers de l'tre, pas comme ces tafioles de metal-black-speed machin chouette qui ne savent plus quoi inventer comme nom pour leur style. Des voix trafiques au possible, des dguisements. Du paratre.

Ce genre de groupes masquent leur nullit en faisant toujours trop. Hurler dans un micro, tout le monde peut le faire ; gratter n'importe comment avec un accordage ouvert, tout le monde sait le faire.

Il faut arrter de comparer la musique au bruit. Des groupes comme Led Zep n'avaient que deux choses a l'poque, instrument et talent.
J'ai vu Scorpions et Deep Purple en live, ils n'avaient pas besoin de gueuler pour faire du hard-rock / metal..

----------


## Deadpool

> Une mauvaise fois dconcertante.


Dans le cas de Page, c'est plutt du factuel...




> Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live, leurs prestations taient sensationnelles. Alcooliss ? Drogus ? Ouai et fiers de l'tre, pas comme ces tafioles de metal-black-speed machin chouette qui ne savent plus quoi inventer comme nom pour leur style. Des voix trafiques au possible, des dguisements. Du paratre.
> 
> Ce genre de groupes masquent leur nullit en faisant toujours trop. Hurler dans un micro, tout le monde peut le faire ; gratter n'importe comment avec un accordage ouvert, tout le monde sait le faire.
> 
> Il faut arrter de comparer la musique au bruit. Des groupes comme Led Zep n'avaient que deux choses a l'poque, instrument et talent.
> J'ai vu Scorpions et Deep Purple en live, ils n'avaient pas besoin de gueuler pour faire du hard-rock / metal..


Question, pourquoi tu perd ton temps sur ce sujet dans ce cas?

Comme dirait Jrome c'est pas l'ouverture d'esprit qui t'touffe.

Admet simplement que les gots musicaux sont par dfinition subjectifs et dpendent de tout  chacun. Il existe de la musique pour tous les gots et c'est trs bien comme a.

----------


## Bakura

> Sinon pour Gosh, dommage que la voix gache tout.


Pour Gosh ?




> Bizarre que le fil "Metal" regroupe exclusivement le death/black/neo/...et autres sous genres "extremes". 
> Le Hard Rock ? le Heavy Metal "classique", le Metal "progressif" ca vous dit rien ??


Cay pas du mtal a, va postay sur le topic reauque  ::aie::  :remizkn:.

----------


## Remizkn

> Une mauvaise fois dconcertante.
> 
> Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live, leurs prestations taient sensationnelles. Alcooliss ? Drogus ? Ouai et fiers de l'tre, pas comme ces tafioles de metal-black-speed machin chouette qui ne savent plus quoi inventer comme nom pour leur style. Des voix trafiques au possible, des dguisements. Du paratre.
> 
> Ce genre de groupes masquent leur nullit en faisant toujours trop. Hurler dans un micro, tout le monde peut le faire ; gratter n'importe comment avec un accordage ouvert, tout le monde sait le faire.
> 
> Il faut arrter de comparer la musique au bruit. Des groupes comme Led Zep n'avaient que deux choses a l'poque, instrument et talent.
> J'ai vu Scorpions et Deep Purple en live, ils n'avaient pas besoin de gueuler pour faire du hard-rock / metal..


Attention j'arrive pour dfendre Seigneur Mtal (le vrai!). Dj, le succs des groupes comme *Led Zep'* ou bien *AC/DC* ne tiens qu'au fait qu'ils fassent un "_mtal tout public_". Ils sont loin d'tres meilleurs qu'une bonne partie des groupes de mtal actuels, mais leur musique est type "mtal" et se considre comme _Rock'n Roll_, alors les gens se disent que voil un groupe de rock qu'ils aiment bien, un groupe qui ne hurle pas. Ceux qui ont rendu ce genre de groupe clbres c'est les mmes qui coutent parfois les *BB Brunes* (je suis trs mchant l...) ou bien les *Beattles* (j'ai une aversion profonde pour eux... et toute leur oeuvre). Le problmes des groupes comme *Led Zep'* c'est que j'coute 1, 2, 3 fois une de leurs chansons, je connais la mlodie par coeur et voil, rien de plus. Par contre je prend *Mayhem* par exemple, j'coute 1, 2, 3...50 fois, je dcouvre constamment de nouvelles sonorits que je n'avait pas entendu et j'arrive  peine  retenir le rythme.

----------


## Invit

> Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live, leurs prestations taient sensationnelles.


Et tu les as vus souvent en concert ?

----------


## Invit

> Attention j'arrive pour dfendre Seigneur Mtal (le vrai!). Dj, le succs des groupes comme *Led Zep'* ou bien *AC/DC* ne tiens qu'au fait qu'ils fassent un "_mtal tout public_".


videmment 
Sauf que le mtal nexistait pas  lpoque du Zep
Et le fait de ne pas sortir de single  lpoque tait tout sauf grand public
Jai limpression que vous sortez totalement ces groupes de leur contexte de lpoque.
Cest facile de dire que les  anciens  faisaient de la musique  simple , mais sans Led Zep, il ny aurait pas eu de Mayhem et sans Beatles, pas de Led Zep On peut dailleurs remonter jusquau premier homme qui tapa en rythme comme a Et daprs les historiens, ce ntait pas Bonham !

----------


## Remizkn

Je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec le fait qu'ils aient engendrs la naissance du mtal, mais enfin, passons. Mme si c'tait vrai, pourquoi seraient ils encore aujourd'hui suprieur aux autres groupes de mtal, au contraire, ils sont moins volus musicalement (parce que prcurseur).

----------


## Invit

> pourquoi seraient ils encore aujourd'hui suprieur aux autres groupes de mtal, au contraire, ils sont moins volus musicalement (parce que prcurseur).


La supriorit dun groupe sur un autre, cest purement subjectif. Cest juste que largument, du  ils jouent mieux  est pour le moins fallacieux. Si ctait vrai Malmsteem serait une star reconnue et non une baudruche peroxyde ridicule qui joue trs vite de la guitare
Mince, moi aussi je deviens baveux

----------


## Remizkn

> La supriorit dun groupe sur un autre, cest purement subjectif. Cest juste que largument, du  ils jouent mieux  est pour le moins fallacieux. Si ctait vrai Malmsteem serait une star reconnue et non une baudruche peroxyde ridicule qui joue trs vite de la guitare
> Mince, moi aussi je deviens baveux


Je pars pas du principe qu'ils jouent plus ou moins vite, c'est pas un argument. Mais l'excuse "_la beaut est subjective_" est fausse. Si je cre un groupe avec mes potes (je sais pas jouer d'un instrument et suis une vrai tanche  ce niveau),  ton avis, ma musique aussi horrible soit-elle, on pourra toujours la mettre au mme niveau que n'importe quel groupe juste sous prtexte que la beaut est subjective?

----------


## Deadpool

> Si ctait vrai Malmsteem serait une star reconnue et non une baudruche peroxyde ridicule qui joue trs vite de la guitare
> Mince, moi aussi je deviens baveux


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je pars pas du principe qu'ils jouent plus ou moins vite, c'est pas un argument. Mais l'excuse "_la beaut est subjective_" est fausse. Si je cre un groupe avec mes potes (je sais pas jouer d'un instrument et suis une vrai tanche  ce niveau),  ton avis, ma musique aussi horrible soit-elle, on pourra toujours la mettre au mme niveau que n'importe quel groupe juste sous prtexte que la beaut est subjective?


Exactement !  ceci, tu rajoutes le contexte historico-social et a permet  des groupes sans envergures de devenir clbres, comme les sex pitols ou Tokyo Hotel ou les BB Brunes. Il y a des jeunes qui se retrouvent l-dedans, mme si musicalement, il ny a pas grand-chose de nouveau. Et je dois admettre que l'opinion de ces personnes est aussi fondamentalement respectable que les ntres mme si les BB brunes, cest juste de la marde  mon humble opinion !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

La dernire des BB Brunes d'ailleurs :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO89Qz2Fxvw"]YouTube- BB BRUNES - LALALOVE YOU[/ame]

Je trouve pas a si "mauvais", c'est rempli de navet et de jeunesse parisienne dans la musique, je trouve a coutable franchement.

----------


## Invit

C'est coutable mais entendu mille fois dj...

----------


## Alvaten

> Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live
> [...]
> Ce genre de groupes masquent leur nullit en faisant toujours trop


J'adore l'ouverture d'esprit ! Comment peut-on califier la *vraie* musique ?

----------


## zooffy

Hey, les gars vous perdez du temps l !
Lorsqu'un gars dbarque sur ce topic en disant que le Mtal c'est du bruit c'est qu'il ne cherche qu'une chose : la merdasse.

D'abords il faut bien prendre conscience de diffrents petits dtails : 
- drrire un clavier on ne risque pas grand chose. J'aimerais voir la mme scne au Klub  Paris ou n'importe quel autre bar o se runissent les mtaleux. L, a serait trs drle et trs sportif. A Toulouse aussi, y en a.



> J'adore l'ouverture d'esprit ! Comment peut-on califier la *vraie* musique ?


- l'ouverture d'esprit il n'y a que les mtalleux qui la dtienne. Vu qu'on est oblig de se goinfrer leur bruit  eux, puisqu'il sont plus nombreux, on supporte leur musique insipide mais on apprcie d'autant plus la notre.
- En plus, il y a une totale contradiction dans son propos par par simple ignorance et inculture.



> Une mauvaise fois dconcertante.
> 
> Led Zeppelin, comme toute vraie musique a s'coute avant tout en live, leurs prestations taient sensationnelles.


Ce groupe mytique est l'anctre mme du Metal, sans lui, il n'y aurait rien ! ! !

Et venir nous donner des leons, pourquoi ? La plupart des guitaristes sont jaloux des prouesses phnomnales des grateux du Metal.
Beaucoup de gens, parmi les citoyens, rvent d'avoir le cerveau suffisement affuter pour apprhender la beaut, la puret, la magnificence du Metal, mais cela ne restera qu'un rve pour ces gens l.


Allez, j'ai du Amon Amarth  faire tourner. Pas envie de perdre plus de temps avec ce genre d'invidu. 2010 est une grande anne, une belle anne et ce n'est pas a qui me gcher mon plaisir.

Revenons  des choses plus sympathique.




> Zooffy approche de la 40aine... C'est sur qu'il est trs vieux maintenant . Mme en multipliant par deux mon ge j'arrive pas encore au sien .


Et oui, trs cher, 40 ans au mois de Mai, mais ne t'inquite pas, les maths sont dans ton camp, l'anne prochaine, en multipliant ton ge par deux, tu pourras me dpasser !
Au fait, a serait pas mal si tu venais ?




> Parce que tu es de la gnration qui a vu venir Sir Lord Baltimore ?
> Mon morceau prfr : Helium Head


Trou de mmoire, il sort d'o ce Lord ? (et pas envie d'aller sur Google, j'avoue, ...)
Allez, si, j'y vais . 

Ah oui, un cousin a du m'en faire couter, je crois. C'est un poil vieux pour moi quand mme. Moi je commence  la mort de Bon Scott, c'est l que je dcouvre le Metal. Mais je suis all chercher dans le pass, pour dcouvrir les bases, quand mme. Le Mtalleux est curieux, il ne faut pas l'oublier.

Mais ces derniers temps je me suis mis au Metal tappette avec Sirenia, Unsun, Lacuna Coil, j'aime bien en parallle d'Amon, Rammstein ou DeathStars

Allez, j'ai un annuaire  programmer, 
@ demain.

----------


## zooffy

Ah, j'oubliais :
je suis repasser  Tournez Mange, c'est diffus Vendredi  18 H 25.

Rgallez vous !

----------


## fallais

Je tiens les mme propos devant des mecs en bottes avec des piques de partout, j'en compte quelque uns dans mes "amis". D'ailleurs pour un coup, quand ils ne sont pas derrire leur micro, ils ont vraiment des voix de pucelles  ::P: 

L'anctre du mtal, oui, pionniers mme, j'aurais plus dis Ozzy, Black Sabbath et mme Deep Purple, quoi qu'il en soit, eux, ils faisaient de la musique. Si tu as besoin d'couter des sataniques s'gosiller dans un micro en dfendant leur musicalit, libre  toi. Maintenant ne viens pas dire que a, c'est de la musique. Un exemple, les quelques note du dbut de Shine On Your Crazy Diamonds des Floyd valent mieux que les centaines qu'on pourra couter dans un morceau de mtal.

Mais du mtal, j'en coute, et tous les jours ! Mais pas du black-doom-gotik-viking-neo ... bon bref on a comprit quoi.

P-S : Tournez Mange, je trouve a dbile, tant qu'il y aura des participants, il y aura encore des missions de m***e  la TV, du genre La Ferme Clbrits ou Star Academy. Nanmoins, bonne chance  toi, et ne lui dis pas que tu es mtalleux  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Au fait, a serait pas mal si tu venais ?


 ::aie:: . Si Remizkn vient aussi (j'veux pas tre tout seul avec l'ogre zooffy), et si tu me prvois un p'tit concert de mtal sympa pour me dpuceler des concerts (il serait temps...).

----------


## zooffy

> . Si Remizkn vient aussi (j'veux pas tre tout seul avec l'ogre zooffy), et si tu me prvois un p'tit concert de mtal sympa pour me dpuceler des concerts (il serait temps...).


Oui, oui, Remi est invit aussi, il le sait pas encore, mais il est invit.

Ce jour l, y aura pas de concert  proprement parler, mais y aura des watts et du Viking  Block

----------


## getz85

> Je tiens les mme propos devant des mecs en bottes avec des piques de partout, j'en compte quelque uns dans mes "amis". D'ailleurs pour un coup, quand ils ne sont pas derrire leur micro, ils ont vraiment des voix de pucelles 
> 
> L'anctre du mtal, oui, pionniers mme, j'aurais plus dis Ozzy, Black Sabbath et mme Deep Purple, quoi qu'il en soit, eux, ils faisaient de la musique. Si tu as besoin d'couter des sataniques s'gosiller dans un micro en dfendant leur musicalit, libre  toi. Maintenant ne viens pas dire que a, c'est de la musique. Un exemple, les quelques note du dbut de Shine On Your Crazy Diamonds des Floyd valent mieux que les centaines qu'on pourra couter dans un morceau de mtal.
> 
> Mais du mtal, j'en coute, et tous les jours ! Mais pas du black-doom-gotik-viking-neo ... bon bref on a comprit quoi.
> 
> P-S : Tournez Mange, je trouve a dbile, tant qu'il y aura des participants, il y aura encore des missions de m***e  la TV, du genre La Ferme Clbrits ou Star Academy. Nanmoins, bonne chance  toi, et ne lui dis pas que tu es mtalleux


Oui tu dtiens la vrit absolue, ce que tu coutes c'est la vrai musique, et nous avec nos pauvres satanistes qui s'gosillent dans leur micros, on coute du bruit...

Putain d'esprit de mouton M6is...

Mais combien de fois il faudra le dire que le satanisme a doit reprsenter 0.01 % du mtal, que les techniques de chant utiliss ne sont pas que des beuglements stupides (d'ailleurs si tout le monde peux le faire, montre nous vas y! Ridiculises-toi, car tu verras bien que c'est pas en poussant ta voix que tu arriveras  rivaliser avec n'importe quel chanteur amateur...).Bon et sur le fait que ce soit du "bruit", a c'est l'argument le plus ridicule, qui prouve bien que tu n'as absolument fais aucun effort de comprhension, comme la majorit des gens. Il y a justement normment de subtilits dans un morceau, de recherche (que ce soit au niveau mlodique qu'au niveau rythmique) mais c'est sur a tombe pas tout seul dans l'oreille.

Donner son avis OK, ne pas aimer le mtal OK, mais venir ici pour dire que c'est pas de la musique, que ce que tu coutes c'est la vraie musique (putain mais tu te rends compte de la dbilit de tes propos!!) a non je ne supporte pas.

----------


## tesla

> Pour Gosh ?
> 
> Cay pas du mtal a, va postay sur le topic reauque  :remizkn:.


Oups erreur.
Whispered je voulais dire, musique pas mal, voix naze. Dommage...

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui tu dtiens la vrit absolue, ce que tu coutes c'est la vrai musique, et nous avec nos pauvres satanistes qui s'gosillent dans leur micros, on coute du bruit...
> 
> Putain d'esprit de mouton M6is...
> 
> Mais combien de fois il faudra le dire que le satanisme a doit reprsenter 0.01 % du mtal, que les techniques de chant utiliss ne sont pas que des beuglements stupides (d'ailleurs si tout le monde peux le faire, montre nous vas y! Ridiculises-toi, car tu verras bien que c'est pas en poussant ta voix que tu arriveras  rivaliser avec n'importe quel chanteur amateur...).Bon et sur le fait que ce soit du "bruit", a c'est l'argument le plus ridicule, qui prouve bien que tu n'as absolument fais aucun effort de comprhension, comme la majorit des gens. Il y a justement normment de subtilits dans un morceau, de recherche (que ce soit au niveau mlodique qu'au niveau rythmique) mais c'est sur a tombe pas tout seul dans l'oreille.
> 
> Donner son avis OK, ne pas aimer le mtal OK, mais venir ici pour dire que c'est pas de la musique, que ce que tu coutes c'est la vraie musique (putain mais tu te rends compte de la dbilit de tes propos!!) a non je ne supporte pas.


+1

Et oui, c'est triste d'avoir une mentalit de vieux con passiste  20 ans.

----------


## zooffy

Ta signature, c'est bien de la basse, je vois que 4 corde ?
Et le H c'est bien pour faire un Hammer ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Ta signature, c'est bien de la basse, je vois que 4 corde ?
> Et le H c'est bien pour faire un Hammer ?


Toutaf.

Le jeu est de deviner de quelle chanson c'est tir.  ::):

----------


## Remizkn

Bon, apparemment je suis invit chez *Zoofy*... avec *Bakura*, donc rien de rassurant jusque l. Je peux pas trop me permettre un voyage (aussi prilleux soit il) en Bretagne ou ailleurs en ce moment. Dsol. Mais je peux t'envoyer une silhouette de moi en carton, elle ferait surement l'affaire?

----------


## granquet

> Toutaf.
> 
> Le jeu est de deviner de quelle chanson c'est tir.


d'ailleurs, j'avais vu un jeux comme ca sur un forum.
quelqu'un pose une ou 2 mesures d'un riff a la gratte//basse et les participants doivent deviner le morceau : evidemment on vas pas aller chercher du carnival in coal ou du oil carter, faut rester dans des trucs connus et des melodies facilements identifiables
mode expert: sans prendre sa guitare pour voir ce que ca donne  ::mrgreen:: 

j'ai trouve ca excellent ... je dis ca ... je dis rien  ::mrgreen:: 


quand aux "dissidents" qui auraient un autre avis que le mien sur la musique que j'ecoute ... bah j'en ai rien a fouttre, continuez a pisser dans un cello !  ::aie::

----------


## tesla

> Oui tu dtiens la vrit absolue, ce que tu coutes c'est la vrai musique, et nous avec nos pauvres satanistes qui s'gosillent dans leur micros, on coute du bruit...
> 
> Putain d'esprit de mouton M6is...
> 
> Mais combien de fois il faudra le dire que le satanisme a doit reprsenter 0.01 % du mtal, que les techniques de chant utiliss ne sont pas que des beuglements stupides (d'ailleurs si tout le monde peux le faire, montre nous vas y! Ridiculises-toi, car tu verras bien que c'est pas en poussant ta voix que tu arriveras  rivaliser avec n'importe quel chanteur amateur...).Bon et sur le fait que ce soit du "bruit", a c'est l'argument le plus ridicule, qui prouve bien que tu n'as absolument fais aucun effort de comprhension, comme la majorit des gens. Il y a justement normment de subtilits dans un morceau, de recherche (que ce soit au niveau mlodique qu'au niveau rythmique) mais c'est sur a tombe pas tout seul dans l'oreille.
> 
> Donner son avis OK, ne pas aimer le mtal OK, mais venir ici pour dire que c'est pas de la musique, que ce que tu coutes c'est la vraie musique (putain mais tu te rends compte de la dbilit de tes propos!!) a non je ne supporte pas.


Qu'il existe de bons musiciens dans le metal, soit. Mais c'est un genre ou l'esbrouffe est assez presente aussi. N'est pas Alexis Laiho qui veut  :;): 

Sur les voix, dsol mais il n'y a pas grand mrite  chanter trs aigue ou grave. Avec un bon multi effets, aucun soucis.

Quant aux references aux satan zombie mort vivants, bah tous les groupes ne sont pas forcement "sataniques" (je veux dire vraiment impliqu dans le truc), mais c'est un cot qui peut preter  sourire quand mme. 
J'aime bien certains groupes "Glam" et pourtant le cot maquillage-permanente, je le trouve ridicule. 
Un peu de recul ne fait pas de mal.

Quant  dire "ceci est de la musique" et "ceci n'en est pas", bien malin (pretentieux ? stupide) celui qui pourra l'affirmer.

Allez, pour mettre tout le monde d'accord un petit lien qui pete bien.
Du bon Heavy - Thrash qui devrait plaire aux metalleux extreme puisque le morceau est tir du CD : "Refresh the *Demon*"  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb3DzVqCBTg"]YouTube- Annihilator - Anything for Money[/ame]

----------


## getz85

> Sur les voix, dsol mais il n'y a pas grand mrite  chanter trs aigue ou grave. Avec un bon multi effets, aucun soucis.
> 
> Quant aux references aux satan zombie mort vivants, bah tous les groupes ne sont pas forcement "sataniques" (je veux dire vraiment impliqu dans le truc), mais c'est un cot qui peut preter  sourire quand mme. 
> J'aime bien certains groupes "Glam" et pourtant le cot maquillage-permanente, je le trouve ridicule. 
> Un peu de recul ne fait pas de mal.


Non mais la plupart des chanteurs n'ont pas d'effets sur la voix! 

Par contre je suis entirement d'accord avec toi sur les cots qui peuvent faire sourire. Et autant que dans le glam, dans le black les maquillages et les clous sont ridicules! Mais bon c'est le "folklore" ^^

----------


## Remizkn

> Sur les voix, dsol mais il n'y a pas grand mrite  chanter trs aigue ou grave. Avec un bon multi effets, aucun soucis.


Effectivement dj y a pas d'effets ajouts. Et puis, je suis quand mme plus impressionner par un mec qui _scream_ bien en aige ou en grave que par quelqu'un qui se contente de chanter juste (essaye de _screamer_, tu va te rendre compte de l'horreur que c'est...).

----------


## Deadpool

> Effectivement dj y a pas d'effets ajouts. Et puis, je suis quand mme plus impressionner par un mec qui _scream_ bien en aige ou en grave que par quelqu'un qui se contente de chanter juste (essaye de _screamer_, tu va te rendre compte de l'horreur que c'est...).


Y'a a qui font trs bien les 2 aussi, genre Mikael kerfeldt d'Opeth.

----------


## Remizkn

Ah, oui je suis pas contre le fait de chanter juste, j'aime beaucoup aussi (encore faut il avoir une voix charismatique) mais enfin, ils ne font pas que a.

----------


## zooffy

> Toutaf.
> 
> Le jeu est de deviner de quelle chanson c'est tir.


Bon, je vais essayer.


Sinon, poru le sujet du moment je vous le redit, vous perdez votre temps.
Mais je voudrais attirer votre attention sur le Pseudo, tout de mme : Elwyn ! 
La fort d'Elwyn, surtout. C'est le territoire Ally par excellence. Les humains, l'Alliance, c'est brave gens bien penasnt qui te dise : "pour la lumire".

Mais ces gens oublient un peu facilement que Arthas est un humain, un produit de leur socit dcadente, irrespectueuse de la Nature. C'est bien  cause de lui et par extension  cause d'eux que tout Azertoh est  feu et  sang. Alors que nous, braves Hordeux, faisons tout ce que nous pouvons pour retrouver le calme dans le tumulte qu'ils ont sem, alors que nous donnons nos vies  la passe de Kor Kron pour sauver la leur, alors que nous donnons tout ce qu'il nous reste du dsastre qu'ILS ont sem.

Et aprs la bataille, ils osent venir  Fossoyeuse pour nous donner des leons ! ! !

POUR LA HORDE

Franchement, comment avoir confiance en ces gens l !

Bref, l'Alliance restera l'Alliance, rtrograde, imbue, insipide.


Et vous saviez que Georges "CorpsGrinder" Fischer tait fan de WOW ? Ben oui, j'ai post son interview il y a quelques mois. Mais je la reposte, c'est trop norme.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYMdPzGdZ4"]YouTube- Cannibal Corpse aime wow[/ame]

Vraiment trop fort.

Bizoux  tous

----------


## zooffy

> Bon, apparemment je suis invit chez *Zoofy*... avec *Bakura*, donc rien de rassurant jusque l. Je peux pas trop me permettre un voyage (aussi prilleux soit il) en Bretagne ou ailleurs en ce moment. Dsol. Mais je peux t'envoyer une silhouette de moi en carton, elle ferait surement l'affaire?


Tu as le temps, c'est au mois de Mai.
On en reparlera sur MeuSeuNeu, avec Bakura

----------


## Invit

> Non mais la plupart des chanteurs n'ont pas d'effets sur la voix!


Elle est bien bonne celle-l Jaimerais bien connaitre des chanteurs qui nont aucun effet sur la voix Surtout de lauto-tune dailleurs, de nos jours Une voix dry sans compression ni reverb une bonne dose dgalisation ?  Depuis les 50's, j'en connais pas. Ten fume de la bonne



> l'ouverture d'esprit il n'y a que les mtalleux qui la dtienne.


Hummm Mouais



> La plupart des guitaristes sont jaloux des prouesses phnomnales des grateux du Metal.


Effectivement, jouer avec des spandex et des cheveux longs qui se prennent dans les cordes, cest une prouesse qui impose le respect Faut arrter, cest pas parce quon joue  380 bpm sur des nouilles accords 6 tons en dessous du standard que a impressionne les guitaristes. On est tout de mme nombreux  tre bien plus impressionn par un Jeff Beck ou un Bill Frisell, que moult autres mtalleux - et je ne parle pas de Malmsteem 




> Un exemple, les quelques note du dbut de Shine On Your Crazy Diamonds des Floyd valent mieux que les centaines qu'on pourra couter dans un morceau de mtal.


Cest bien drle a Tu en as encore beaucoup des comme a
Dailleurs, tu ne mas pas rpondu sur le nombre de fois o tu as vu Led Zep en concert
Allez bonne journe  tous.

----------


## tesla

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l Jaimerais bien connaitre des chanteurs qui nont aucun effet sur la voix Surtout de lauto-tune dailleurs, de nos jours Une voix dry sans compression ni reverb une bonne dose dgalisation ?  Depuis les 50's, j'en connais pas. Ten fume de la bonne
> Hummm Mouais
> Effectivement, jouer avec des spandex et des cheveux longs qui se prennent dans les cordes, cest une prouesse qui impose le respect Faut arrter, cest pas parce quon joue  380 bpm sur des nouilles accords 6 tons en dessous du standard que a impressionne les guitaristes. On est tout de mme nombreux  tre bien plus impressionn par un Jeff Beck ou un Bill Frisell, que moult autres mtalleux - et je ne parle pas de Malmsteem 
> 
> Cest bien drle a Tu en as encore beaucoup des comme a
> Dailleurs, tu ne mas pas rpondu sur le nombre de fois o tu as vu Led Zep en concert
> Allez bonne journe  tous.


+1.
Les voix sans effets, j'y crois pas une seconde. 
De mme pour les "prouesses". Je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait plus de "grands" techniciens dans le metal que dans le jazz, le classique ou autre...
La tolrance des metalleux ? Arf, mieux vaut en rire

----------


## fallais

Elle est mal accorde ta basse  :;): 

Pour Wow,  l'poque ou j'y jouais, c'tait Horde. Et ce pseudo date d'avant WoW.

Alala ces bretons..

----------


## Deadpool

> Elle est mal accorde ta basse 
> 
> Pour Wow,  l'poque ou j'y jouais, c'tait Horde. Et ce pseudo date d'avant WoW.
> 
> Alala ces bretons..


Drop D mon bon monsieur.  :;):

----------


## fallais

Un Drop D sur une basse  ::aie:: 

*Reflection - Tool*, c'est a ?

Une vido pour vous montrer le mtal que j'aime.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX_pSFXuoL0&feature=related"]YouTube- Pantera Cemetery Gates[/ame]

----------


## Invit

> Un Drop D sur une basse


'faut sortir le dimanche...

----------


## Remizkn

> On est tout de mme nombreux  tre bien plus impressionn par un Jeff Beck ou un Bill Frisell, que moult autres mtalleux - et je ne parle pas de Malmsteem


Enormment de gens aiment *Tokyo Hotel*, est-ce de la bonne musique pour autant? Il faut pas faire par rapport au nombre de personne qui aime dans la musique (et ailleurs d'ailleurs), sinon le rap deviendrait symbole de beaut et la _Nouvelle Star_ serait une religion...

----------


## Invit

> Enormment de gens aiment *Tokyo Hotel*, est-ce de la bonne musique pour autant? Il faut pas faire par rapport au nombre de personne qui aime dans la musique (et ailleurs d'ailleurs), sinon le rap deviendrait symbole de beaut et la _Nouvelle Star_ serait une religion...


Attention, tu sors du contexte.
Je ragissais sur la phrase suivante : La plupart des guitaristes sont jaloux des prouesses phnomnales des grateux du Metal.

Me sentant proche de la communaut des guitaristes, je suis en dsaccord avec le fait que "la plupart des guitaristes" soient jaloux des susdites personnes.

Je n'ai pas la prtention, comme notre ami Elwyn, de prononcer la sentence sur ce qui est de la bonne ou de la mauvaise musique.
Je peux parler de ce que j'aime ou pas et vous avez le droit de penser le contraire.
Et il reste que Tokyo Hotel reste bien plus apprci "en quantit" que nombre de groupes plus intressants  mon sens.

Il parait d'ailleurs que Cur de Pirate cartonne en France ? C'est vrai ? Pas de chance pour vous...  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

> Drop D mon bon monsieur.


Heu, c'est quoi un Drop D ?
Vu que je dbutte sur une basse faut me traduire certaines choses.

----------


## Deadpool

> Un Drop D sur une basse





> 'faut sortir le dimanche...


Clair, c'est plutt courant comme accordage, et pas seulement dans le Metal.




> *Reflection - Tool*, c'est a ?


Bien jou, c'est bien a.  :;): 





> Heu, c'est quoi un Drop D ?
> Vu que je dbutte sur une basse faut me traduire certaines choses.


C'est un type d'accordage.

Sur une basse, l'accordage standard est Mi - La - R - Sol du grave  l'aigu (E - A - D - G en anglais).

Le Drop D consiste  baisser d'un ton la corde la plus grave. On obtient ainsi l'accordage suivant : R - La - R - Sol du grave  l'aigu (D - A - D - G) .

----------


## getz85

> Elle est bien bonne celle-l… J’aimerais bien connaitre des chanteurs qui n’ont aucun effet sur la voix… Surtout de l’auto-tune d’ailleurs, de nos jours… Une voix dry sans compression ni reverb une bonne dose d’galisation ?  Depuis les 50's, j'en connais pas. T’en fume de la bonne…


Ok  je me suis fourvoy, mais selon ton poste, c'est vrai pour tout style de musique, pas seulement dans le mtal. Mais quand bien mme ces effets ne font pas tout, et je persiste  dire qu'il faut un certain talent pour ce style de chant, c'est pas  la venue du premier pon.




> De mme pour les "prouesses". Je vois pas pourquoi il y aurait plus de "grands" techniciens dans le metal que dans le jazz, le classique ou autre...
> La tolrance des metalleux ? Arf, mieux vaut en rire


Personnellement je ne pense pas du tout qu'il y'ait de plus grands techniciens dans le mtal que dans d'autres styles, c'est sur (surtout dans les 2 autres styles que tu cites) mais il y a de trs bons zicos a tu peux pas le nier.

----------


## henderson

> Clair, c'est plutt courant comme accordage, et pas seulement dans le Metal.
> 
> 
> 
> Bien jou, c'est bien a. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut jouer du violoncelle et pas de la basse quand on a les doigts trop courts ! 
Ou alors ... "Dust your broom" !

Ceci dit...  ::ccool::

----------


## fallais

> 'faut sortir le dimanche...


Ou acheter une 5 cordes. Ou arrter de poster des commentaires comme a.

----------


## Deadpool

> Faut jouer du violoncelle et pas de la basse quand on a les doigts trop courts !


Je vois pas le rapport.

----------


## fallais

Pareil  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> Ou acheter une 5 cordes. Ou arrter de poster des commentaires comme a.


Dsol, mais lintransigeance me rend aigri.
Sinon, le but du drop D nest pas uniquement de disposer dune note plus grave, a permet des doigts originaux (tu as un accord de R sur les trois premires cordes  vide)et aussi un effet de pdale qui peut tre intressant, suivant le morceau, bien videmment.
Dans le mtal, il est courant de saccorder un demi-ton, un ton (voir plus) en dessous de laccordage normal.  Note : les mtalleux nont rien invent, Hendrix, Dick Dale faisaient dj a et ce ntaient pas les premiers.



> Ok  je me suis fourvoy, mais selon ton poste, c'est vrai pour tout style de musique, pas seulement dans le mtal. Mais quand bien mme ces effets ne font pas tout, et je persiste  dire qu'il faut un certain talent pour ce style de chant, c'est pas  la venue du premier pon.


Oui, cest vrai pour tous styles, du country  la dance Cest dailleurs assez mchant davoir une voix dry de chanteur, sans un minimum de compression et de reverb.
Il reste que pour le mtal, les effets sont indispensables dans la voix. Il suffit de comparer la voix de James Hetfield (ou autres) entre les disques et les entrevues.
Aprs, cest tout  fait vrai que leffet ne fera pas le bon chanteur pour autant.



> Personnellement je ne pense pas du tout qu'il y'ait de plus grands techniciens dans le mtal que dans d'autres styles, c'est sur (surtout dans les 2 autres styles que tu cites) mais il y a de trs bons zicos a tu peux pas le nier.


Ils ont surtout une grande visibilit dans les magazines de guitare, je ne sais pas  quoi cest du. Lattitude, les ventes que a engendre sur les guitares, les spandex, les shampoings Loral? Pour un article sur Marc Ribot, on en trouve 20 sur Satriani et consorts.



> Faut jouer du violoncelle et pas de la basse quand on a les doigts trop courts !


Euh ? Oui ? Cest en rapport avec laccord de quinte ?

----------


## henderson

J'ai cru un instant que vous tiez des altistes reconvertis  la basse !

----------


## zooffy

Hey les bassistes, arrtez, je suis pas un brock ! ! ! 

Bordel, va vraiment falloir que j'aille prendre des cours. Moi qui croyais que j'allais pouvoir frotter un peu tout seul, ben tralala, j'ai t prsomptueux sur ce coup l.


Remarque, j'ai envie de dire pareil pour les "effets" des chanteurs, vous parlez de quoi ? Des rglages sur les consoles en concert ou en studio ? C'est pas des "effets" a, enfin pas  mon sens de non technicien du son. Selon moi ce sont des rglages, des ajustements, mais pas des effets sur la voix qui la transforme. 
Maintenant ce n'est peut tre qu'une simple question de terme. Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'une voix de Death Metal est naturelle. Les chanteurs qui le font pourraient le faire A Capella.

Et pour ceux qui ne connaissnet pas je vous invite  chercher sur Youtube Arch Ennemy.
D'abord vous coutez et aprs vous ouvrez les yeux, mais srieux, faites le.

----------


## Invit

> Remarque, j'ai envie de dire pareil pour les "effets" des chanteurs, vous parlez de quoi ? Des rglages sur les consoles en concert ou en studio ? C'est pas des "effets" a, enfin pas  mon sens de non technicien du son. Selon moi ce sont des rglages, des ajustements, mais pas des effets sur la voix qui la transforme.


 Lgalisation transforme la voix et le delay.
Aprs on peut tortiller du cul pour dire que cest de  lembellissement  ou de  leffet , a ne changera pas grand-chose.



> Maintenant ce n'est peut tre qu'une simple question de terme. Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'une voix de Death Metal est naturelle. Les chanteurs qui le font pourraient le faire A Capella.


Il ny a pas de voix naturelle en musique. Elles sont TOUTES traites plus ou moins radicalement, cest un point qui ne se discute pas, cest comme a!
Rien que le choix du micro modifie le rendu
Aprs, on peut faire a  a capella  mme en death metal mais a risque dtre assez ridicule sans la chaine de traitement.

----------


## zooffy

> Aprs, on peut faire a  a capella  mme en death metal mais a risque dtre assez ridicule sans la chaine de traitement.


Et pourtant, pas plus tard que le 7 Novembre 2009  Lorient, le chanteur de Made in Plesaure, dport dans Dryoptris pour l'occasion, nous a fait un petit bout A Capella et c'tait aussi bien qu'avec, voire mme quasiment pareil. Ce qui tend  dmontrer que le traitement effectu sur la voix n'est pas si important que a.

Un peu plus balaise comme concert Amon Amarth au Hellfest 2009 : pareil, le chanteur carte le micro et chante pour lancer un morceau avec la foule, moi aux premires loges, mme rsultat avec et sans micro.

Maintenant, comme j'ai dit, c'est peut tre juste une question de terme, mais ce que je refuse d'entendre c'est quelqu'un qui raconte que les chanteurs de Death ou de Black trafiquent leur voix. Ils la travaillent parfois des annes avant d'arriv  ce stade et donc on leur doit ce respect l, au moins.

----------


## henderson

> Ils la travaillent parfois des annes avant d'arriv  ce stade et donc on leur doit ce respect l, au moins.


C'est ce qu'on oublie le plus ... et ce qui est pourtant le plus audible  : le rsultat de tout leur travail !

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant, pas plus tard que le 7 Novembre 2009  Lorient, le chanteur de Made in Plesaure, dport dans Dryoptris pour l'occasion, nous a fait un petit bout A Capella et c'tait aussi bien qu'avec, voire mme quasiment pareil. Ce qui tend  dmontrer que le traitement effectu sur la voix n'est pas si important que a.


La perception dpend aussi de lducation de loreille.
Si tu as loccasion dentendre un morceau avec la voix non traite, tu comprendrais mon point de vue.
Et a na rien  voir avec la qualit du chanteur.




> Maintenant, comme j'ai dit, c'est peut tre juste une question de terme, mais ce que je refuse d'entendre c'est quelqu'un qui raconte que les chanteurs de Death ou de Black trafiquent leur voix. Ils la travaillent parfois des annes avant d'arriv  ce stade et donc on leur doit ce respect l, au moins.


On va dire quils se donnent un coup de pouce  laide de la technique alors Et ce nest pas irrespectueux de ladmettre soit dit en passant.

----------


## mavina

Je me joins juste un tchot peu au dbat sur led zep, le mtal, et tout a tout a ^^

Ce qui est surtout ennervant, c'est que la vlocit est prise comme talent dans le monde du mtal, ce qui fait que le gars qui va gratter n'importe comment  400bpm en tapping tout en gueulant dans son micro, bah il sera pris pour dieu par des gens comme zooffy.
L'important c'est pas tant la vitesse et le moi jte bats je fais des hamer-on pull-off avec les doigts de pieds et mes mains, le tout en tapant sur un tambour avec ma tte, mais surtout ce que les gens vivent dans leur musique. Un exemple tout bte mais qui illustre plutt pas mal : SRV (encore lui) et son Little Wing lgendaire, j'en ai cout pas mal des covers sur le net, youtube et tout, et il manquait toujours un truc, un ptit truc, du feeling, cette facon de, non pas jouer, mais vivre, sentir, exprimer sa musique bien plus que le fait de jouer super carr, cette faon de s'approprier le chef d'oeuvre de Hendrix pour le magnifier.

Alors aprs, est-ce que je considre Led-Zep comme du mtal ? Je pense pas, mais bon... C'est pas facile  couter Led-Zep. Personnellement, j'adore, ils taient fous  cette poque, c'tait les balbutiements du rock, qui deviendra lgendaire quelques annes plus tard. Apres, dire que Robert Plant a une voix du pucelle machin truc, on peut tout aussi bien dire que les chanteurs mtalleux ont une voix d'ours brun en rute en train de se faire so**mi**r par un mamouth, ca serait du pareil au mme. Ils n'ont pas le mme style, Robert Plant avait un timbre de voix  part. C'est comme Freddy Mercury, sa voix, si unique soit elle, on aimait ou on aimait pas.
Je trouve aussi assez facile de limiter une personne  ses problmes d'alcool... Bonham, si junkie fut il, tait un des meilleurs batteurs de sa gnration, et est toujours considr par beaucoup de batteurs comme un maitre dans sa catgorie.
Quant  Jimi Page, un des 2 Jimi  avoir marqu l'histoire de la guitare, non pas par sa novation, mais par sa facon d'interprter. Quand il nous a pondu stairway, il en a quand mme trouv une belle non ?  ::): 

Bref, tout a pour dire que le mtal c'est le mtal, on aime ou on aime pas, la majorit des gens sur ce forum sont tolrants, mais quand on lit des trucs du genre : 




> D'abords il faut bien prendre conscience de diffrents petits dtails : 
> - drrire un clavier on ne risque pas grand chose. J'aimerais voir la mme scne au Klub  Paris ou n'importe quel autre bar o se runissent les mtaleux. L, a serait trs drle et trs sportif. A Toulouse aussi, y en a.


Parceque c'est vrai que dans la vie, pour avoir raison, faut savoir mettre des droites, tre un primitif avec un gourdin et une peau d'animal en guise de slip.




> - l'ouverture d'esprit il n'y a que les mtalleux qui la dtienne. Vu qu'on est oblig de se goinfrer leur bruit  eux, puisqu'il sont plus nombreux, on supporte leur musique insipide mais on apprcie d'autant plus la notre.


S'auto-proclamer seule communaut assez ouverte d'esprit, m'est avis que ca dmontre juste un manque de discernement certain 





> Et venir nous donner des leons, pourquoi ? La plupart des guitaristes sont jaloux des prouesses phnomnales des grateux du Metal.
> Beaucoup de gens, parmi les citoyens, rvent d'avoir le cerveau suffisement affuter pour apprhender la beaut, la puret, la magnificence du Metal, mais cela ne restera qu'un rve pour ces gens l.


Ca aussi c'est fou, comme je l'expliquais avant, une prouesse de grateux, c'est pas forcment gratter plus vite que la musique ( ::aie:: ), c'est surtout faire passer quelque chose ... Ca sort ce genre de propos et aprs ca se plaint d'un manque d'ouverture d'esprit. Il te faut surtout un peu de modestie envers toi et les groupes de mtal que tu vnre tant. Et au passage, pour avoir un cerveau affut, faut dj avoir un cerveau qui raisonne un peu plus que "LUI PAS AIMER METAL, MOI TAPER LUI"  :;): 

Fred

----------


## zooffy

Ce matin je dmare la journe sur du Death Stars

Et puis je me suis mis  genou dans mon bureau et disant : "le Metal est grand, lou soit le Mtal. Que les non mtalleux se repentent de salir leurs oreilles avec autre chose comme musique. Que tous les metalleux suprieurs du monde diffuse la bonne parole. Lou soit le mtal, par saint bpm et saint braillard"

Merci  vous et bonne journe  tout le monde.

----------


## Bakura

T'as fum quoi zooffy ce matin ?  ::aie:: 

Dommage, t'es un peu en contradiction avec ton message "les metalleux sont les plus ouverts d'esprits" l...

----------


## zooffy

Mais oui, j'ai fum, de la bonne moquette, qui pte et la contradiction a a du bon.

Mais bon, quand les discours sont chiants, faut bien trouv une chapatoire.

Et puis, mes talents d'crivain sont bons, non ?

Je dis un truc et tout le monde y crois ! ! ! 

Bref, le Mtalleux c'est le plus balaises et pis c'est tout, na !

Sinon, la vie, les oiseaux, la Mer ? a va ?

ah, ce qui est cool c'est de voir plein de "Envoy par zooffy  ", a veut dire que j'ai des fans, plein de fans. a va tre cool ce soir devant Tournez mange, des millions de gens vont m'acclamer......

Allez, on va prparer  manger. Ce midi c'est haricot  la viande et au curry.

Bizoux

----------


## fallais

*@ mavina* : +1

----------


## Deadpool

> Alors aprs, est-ce que je considre Led-Zep comme du mtal ? Je pense pas, mais bon... C'est pas facile  couter Led-Zep. Personnellement, j'adore, ils taient fous  cette poque, c'tait les balbutiements du rock, qui deviendra lgendaire quelques annes plus tard. Apres, dire que Robert Plant a une voix du pucelle machin truc, on peut tout aussi bien dire que les chanteurs mtalleux ont une voix d'ours brun en rute en train de se faire so**mi**r par un mamouth, ca serait du pareil au mme. Ils n'ont pas le mme style, Robert Plant avait un timbre de voix  part. C'est comme Freddy Mercury, sa voix, si unique soit elle, on aimait ou on aimait pas.
> Je trouve aussi assez facile de limiter une personne  ses problmes d'alcool... Bonham, si junkie fut il, tait un des meilleurs batteurs de sa gnration, et est toujours considr par beaucoup de batteurs comme un maitre dans sa catgorie.
> Quant  Jimi Page, un des 2 Jimi  avoir marqu l'histoire de la guitare, non pas par sa novation, mais par sa facon d'interprter. Quand il nous a pondu stairway, il en a quand mme trouv une belle non ?


Si c'est moi et mon post sur Led Zep' que tu voques, faut savoir que je la jouais provoque, justement pour rpondre  Elwyn, qui en matire d'ouverture d'esprit n'a pas vraiment de leons  donner (sans rancune hain Elwyn).

Je pensais pourtant que l'ironie de mon post tait bien perceptible. J'adore Led' Zep' aussi. 

Par contre, concernant Jimmy Page, je serais moins enthousiaste que toi, car il est bien connu qu'il a fait pas mal de repompe pour ses compos. Mais bon a a dj t dbattu maintes et maintes fois sur le web, je vais pas recommencer ici.





> Parceque c'est vrai que dans la vie, pour avoir raison, faut savoir mettre des droites, tre un primitif avec un gourdin et une peau d'animal en guise de slip.





> Ca aussi c'est fou, comme je l'expliquais avant, une prouesse de grateux, c'est pas forcment gratter plus vite que la musique (), c'est surtout faire passer quelque chose ... Ca sort ce genre de propos et aprs ca se plaint d'un manque d'ouverture d'esprit. Il te faut surtout un peu de modestie envers toi et les groupes de mtal que tu vnre tant. Et au passage, pour avoir un cerveau affut, faut dj avoir un cerveau qui raisonne un peu plus que "LUI PAS AIMER METAL, MOI TAPER LUI"


Pareil, je pense qu'il faut pas forcment prendre ce qu'crit zooffy pour argent comptant. Je le souponne fortement d'en rajouter un peu.  ::lol::

----------


## fallais

Je suis ouvert d'esprit. Je n'coute juste pas de bruit. En effet, sans rancune  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> *Je suis ouvert d'esprit. Je n'coute juste pas de bruit.* En effet, sans rancune


Voil ce que je voulais dire.  ::mrgreen::   ::lol::

----------


## Remizkn

> Je suis ouvert d'esprit. Je n'coute juste pas de bruit. En effet, sans rancune


Ouais, et vive les *BB Brunes*! (je vais vrifier les freins de ma voiture avant de l'utiliser, y en qui m'en veulent, je le sens)

----------


## zooffy

> Pareil, je pense qu'il faut pas forcment prendre ce qu'crit zooffy pour argent comptant. Je le souponne fortement d'en rajouter un peu.


oh, tu crois vraiment ?  ::lol:: 
Juste un petit, tout petit peu alors..... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Autrement, y aurait pas comme uen dsaffectin des autres forums ?
a fait trois topic que je lance o personne ne rponds, bizarre je trouve ou alors c'est que je pose des questions insoluble, mais bon, j'ai pas le niveau pour a.  :8O:

----------


## fallais

Tu tait lequel des deux ?

Scorpions sur le plateau ! Je dis a je dis rien  ::P:

----------


## mavina

> Si c'est moi et mon post sur Led Zep' que tu voques, faut savoir que je la jouais provoque, justement pour rpondre  Elwyn, qui en matire d'ouverture d'esprit n'a pas vraiment de leons  donner (sans rancune hain Elwyn).
> 
> Je pensais pourtant que l'ironie de mon post tait bien perceptible. J'adore Led' Zep' aussi. 
> 
> Par contre, concernant Jimmy Page, je serais moins enthousiaste que toi, car il est bien connu qu'il a fait pas mal de repompe pour ses compos. Mais bon a a dj t dbattu maintes et maintes fois sur le web, je vais pas recommencer ici.


Personnellement je trouve que page il tait bon guitariste mais je ne le place pas dans mon top, je trouve que ses solos se ressemblent vraiment trop, d'o peut-tre la repompe...




> Pareil, je pense qu'il faut pas forcment prendre ce qu'crit zooffy pour argent comptant. Je le souponne fortement d'en rajouter un peu.


Ouais 'fin bon, le problme quand tu prones l'ouverture d'esprit et que tu fais de l'ironie sur-exagre juste derrire, c'est que des fois on se demande si c'est de l'ironie ou pas, du coup j'ai pris pour argent content  ::):

----------


## granquet

et sinon, moi je cherche des zikoss sur bordeaux  :;): 

je suis pas sectaire _MOI_, je joue autant du Led Zep que du Cannibal Corpse  ::mrgreen:: 


blague a part: j'ai recu mon premier SMS de l'annee et mon premier coup de fil hier  ::ccool:: 
vive le SPAM telephonique  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

alexisonfire, c'est du mtal ou pas ?
C'est dcrit comme du post-hardcore si tant est que a veuille dire quelque chose, j'avoue que je me perds dans les catgories de sous-genre...

----------


## zooffy

Ben sur leur Myspace ils annoncent Hardcore, mais je trouve a super soft !

Et le post core, c'est un peu obscur comme style.

Maintenant, j'ai un peu de mal  les ranger dans la catgorie Mtal.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je viens de dcouvrir le dernier The ARRS : 

.

Moi qui ai ador les 2 premiers (vrai) albums, je peux vous assurer que c'est de la tuerie...  ::ccool::

----------


## Bloon

Du mtal tout frais qui vient de sortir :

http://www.anhedone.com

Bloon

----------


## Bakura

> Je viens de dcouvrir le dernier The ARRS : YouTube- THE ARRS | HEROS ASSASSIN . TEASER #1.
> 
> Moi qui ai ador les 2 premiers (vrai) albums, je peux vous assurer que c'est de la tuerie...


Trs trs bon le petit extrait !

bloon > Etrange le mlange, on dirait la chanteuse d'Evanescence sur du black dpressif  ::aie::  (et en fait non, la fin de la chanson se termine vraiment diffremment du dbut). J'accroche pas.

----------


## Invit

> Je viens de dcouvrir le dernier The ARRS





> The A.R.R.S. est la contraction de The Alien's Right Respect Sect.


Ben voyons, videmment...
Personne ne sait que a veut dire cul en amricain...

----------


## getz85

> Ben voyons, videmment...
> Personne ne sait que a veut dire cul en amricain...


Tu confonds avec ass je crois  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Tu confonds avec ass je crois


Non, il y aussi la version argotique arse avec ces drivations orthographiques.
En fait, c'est britannique aprs quelques recherches.

----------


## Bakura

> Tu confonds avec ass je crois


Je confirme, arse veut dire cul aussi. Dj entendu.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je confirme : The ARRS, ils te bottent le cul ds les premires notes !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tesla

Amis des clous et des voix de canards voila pour vous !!

----------


## zooffy

Salut tout le monde.

J'ai dcouvert un truc super sympa et je voualis le partager avec vous. Certains doivent dj connaitre, mais pour les autres, allez y, vous ne serez pas du (sauf Bakura !)

C'est une radio sur le WEB qui diffuse une assez bonne programation, je trouve.

http://www.lagrosseradio.com/webradio/f-metal.html

Bonne coute.

----------


## Bakura

Pourquoi est-ce que je devrais tre du ? Parce que je tombe sur du heavy quand je lance la radio?  ::aie::

----------


## gojira

79 pages... dsol je n'ai pas pu tout lire...

J'ai un petit faible niveau metal pour:
Eluveitie
Korpiklaani
Storm
Throne of Chaos
Eternal Tears of Sorrow
Ensiferum
Empyrium
Artesia
Delain
The sins of thy beloved
Sirenia
Tristania
Epica
Haggard
In Extremo
Magica
Mandrake
Myriads
Penumbra
Raventhrone
Nightwish
Within Temptation (moins les albums aprs "mother earth")
Rhapsody (pour les deux premiers albums)

et du moins metallique bien que class parfois dans le metal
Corvus Corax (ben ouais... j'ai trouv a dans le metal Oo)
Cultus Ferox (pareil qu'au dessus)
Dark Sanctuary (le premier album tait class dans le Funeral Metal)

Dans ma jeunesse, j'ai t plutot Morbid Angel, Suppuration, Carcass, Cannibal Corpse (que de plaisir  la sortie de l'album Butchered at Birth et  la censure qui avait fait que la jaquette n'tait visible qu' l'intrieur...  l'poque des cassettes...) aprs tre pass par Helloween, Manowar, Dio, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Slayer, Atrophy, Mercyful Fate, Coroner, Sodom, Accept (que de souvenirs)...

Par contre j'ai souvenirs de groupes franais comme Titan, The Killer (avec une reprise de l'aigle noire de Barbara)... mais j'ai du mal  retrouver leurs albums, alors que pour ADX c'est plus simple...

Et y a pas un groupe fminin sympa de metal... Les Nashville Pussy je crois...
Qui est ma voit trs sympathique en live ^^

----------


## zooffy

> Et y a pas un groupe fminin sympa de metal... Les Nashville Pussy je crois...
> Qui est ma voit trs sympathique en live ^^


Sympa ta playlist, vraiment et mm ce que tu coutais "plus jeune" !!!
Les repreneurs de Barbara, tu es sr que tu en veux pas parler de Killers ?
Parce que, de mmoire, the Killer, c'est un groupe anglais.
Killers sont toujours en activit, j'ai chroniqu leur album de 2006, dernier sorti je crois.

Alors les Nashville Pusy, j'ai encore une vido ce matin, ben ils sont de sacr barbe pour des filles .....
Essaie encore !
Girl School par exemple ?




> Pourquoi est-ce que je devrais tre du ? Parce que je tombe sur du heavy quand je lance la radio?


Alors tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas encore entendu du Bon Black Dpressif comme tu aime tant   :;): 
Mais je sais que tu pourras y trouver ton compte quand mme. Ils ne font pas dans l'extrme : pas de gros Black, pas de *CORE*, pas de Doom, pas de Drone.

En tout cas je m'clate biena vec cette radoi. Cet aprm y a eu du DeathStars et du Ramstein, sans compter ce matin avec Poison de ALICE COOPER, un voyage dans le temps incomparable.

Bizoux

----------


## Bakura

Poison d'Alice Cooper  ::love:: .

----------


## Remizkn

Ouais, je connaissais dj cette radio, je pensais que vous la connaissiez dj. Il passe vraiment de tout, c'est trs complet et pas de pub toutes les 5 secondes...On est loin de _Skyrock_  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Au dtour d'un forum de site de rencontre j'ai dcouvert a :




Un moment de pur bonheur, vraiment gnial

----------


## Bakura

Des Sudois non ? En tout cas a n'a plus grand chose  voir avec Abba =).

----------


## Remizkn

Excellent! ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

> Des Sudois non ? En tout cas a n'a plus grand chose  voir avec Abba =).


Oui des sudois, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon ! !

----------


## Bakura

Un peu d'exotisme : une compilation de black isralien

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrZWxV4gL_Y"]YouTube- Israeli Black metal Compilation[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Extraits en coute du prochain Burzum [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belus/dp/B0036Y88YW/ref=sr_shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1265248812&sr=301-1"]sur Amazon.[/ame] C'est sympa, toujours trs sombre, trs "Burzumien".

Et un peu de black sudois pour faire de beaux rves (j'aime pas, mais a plaira peut-tre  certains  ::aie::  ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8lmx1317z8"]YouTube- Rimfrost - Veraldar Nagli[/ame]

EDIT2 : Par contre, a c'est plus sympa (et la qualit de la vido est assez tonnante pour un groupe de black !) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-knJrnskuPM"]YouTube- Dark Fortress - The Valley[/ame]

Allez c'est ma soire, bien brutal :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx64VTqjdaM"]YouTube- Fear Factory - Fear Campaign[/ame]


EDIT 232334 : Gosh, le nouvel album de Gris est sorti et j'en ait mme pas entendu parl ! Visiblement une collaboraiton entre Gris et Sombre Forts, extraits ici : http://www.myspace.com/miserereluminis. J'coute demain  ::): . Ou l :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67WoOpHJTRo"]YouTube- Miserere Luminis - 01 - Cineris[/ame]

Qu'est-ce que c'est bon !

----------


## fallais

a c'est bon :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V833_R9LQDw"]YouTube- Bed of Razors- Children Of Bodom[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

C'est trs sympa. C'est un truc rcent de CoB ?

----------


## fallais

> C'est trs sympa. C'est un truc rcent de CoB ?


Pas du tout rcent, a vient tout droit de leur deuxime album, ils en sont  cinq ou six non ?

----------


## Bakura

Mais c'est pas toi qui tait contre tout ce qui criait ?

----------


## fallais

Affirmatif =) Mais j'aime bien.
Il utilise sa voix comme un instrument  part entire,  sa manire, il a des trs bons musicos derrire, a passe je trouve.

----------


## Remizkn

Ba, *Children of Bodom* c'est pas ce qui se fait de plus doux niveau mtal, alors  partir du moment o on aime bien on peut aimer beaucoup d'autres groupes  ct.

----------


## tesla

J'aime beaucoup la musique de CoB, mais pas le chant...normal

Rendons aujourd'hui hommage  un des pres du mtal, qui ds les annes 80 en faisait des tonnes sur la provocation et le cot folklo-satanique avec Black Sabbath d'abord, puis en solo. 

J'ai nomm Ozzy Osbourne.
Ligne de basse simple mais ultra efficace, ambiance, break terrible  3:40 qui se finit par un solo d'anthologie  4:16 sign Zakk Wylde. A l'poque il tait beau comme un dieu scandinave, de quoi rendre gay plus d'un htro  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUllNiwWO9s&feature=related"]YouTube- No More Tears (FULL version)[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Petite dcouverte de la part d'un contact qubcois rencontr sur Facebook (groupe japonais, death melo) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DKsyksP_o"]YouTube- Serpent - Suicide Diary[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Je suis pas ultra fan cette fois *Bakura*, je crois que je suis pas fan de la voix ni des mlodies (je retourne couter M.Pokora  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## Bakura

OK

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9XqeTs789k"]YouTube- M.Pokora Pas sans toi[/ame]

EDIT : FULL LOVER  ::furax:: 

EDIT : Hey Remizkn, t'es my number one !  ::love::

----------


## Remizkn

Dcidement tu n'as aucune estime *Bakura*  ::mouarf:: 

ps: t tro mon best friend 2 skyblog

edit: J'aime beaucoup le "_ouhou yeah yeah ouhou_" qui dure deux ans, c'est une espce de signature systmatique des musiques de m*rde.

----------


## Bakura

Cherche pas, les ouh ouh yeah c'est culte ! M. Pi est bon dans ce domaine l !

Sinon petite dcouverte pour toi, si tu connais pas. Elle s'appelle Jena Lee, et elle qualifie elle-mme sa musique "d'emo r'n'b". Bon je dois t'avouer que je trouve pas a trop mauvais. La guitare est sympa  certains moments, a mriterait un p'tit cover mtalleux a !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Rc8idptUM"]YouTube- Jena Lee - J'aimerais tellement (Clip Officiel)[/nomedia] (j'avais jamais vu le clip, il est vraiment bien foutu en plus).

----------


## Remizkn

Je connais dja (de part ma grande culture, et srement aussi parcequ'on nous assome  la tl avec a). Elle a des cheveux noirs et s'habille sombre, surement une mtalleuse c'est vident  ::mrgreen:: . Dcidement, mme sans le vouloir je connais plus de "chanteurs" merdiques que de groupes de mtal...

----------


## Bakura

T'es mauvaise langue, c'est pas si mauvais que a Jena Lee :/.

----------


## Bakura

Rien  voir, mais j'ai trouv a sur YouTube. Je suis pas batteur mais a me semble assez impressionnant pour un jeune de 12 ans !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK2RT_9Kri8"]YouTube- Tony Royster 12 year old monster drummer[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

Je connaissais ce truc avec le gamin, une copine me la envoyer pour me faire rager !
C'est  tomber, tout simplement.

----------


## Bakura

Aprs des mois et des mois et des mois de recherche, voil qu'une gnreuse personne sur Facebook a russi  trouver la chanson complte d'un extrait qui tait sur une compilation YouTube. Je suis littralement amoureux de cette chanson, c'est inexplicable :




Le monsieur qui fait a est vraiment talentueux, je vous suggre vraiment d'aller couter ce qu'il fait sur son MySpace.

----------


## zooffy

Alors du grand Bakura, du trs bakura.

Moi je comprends trs bien pourquoi tu es amoureux de cette chanson.

Elle te parle dans le creux de l'oreille et te dis ce que tu aime entendre. Elle fais frtiller tes neuronnes agurris  ces sonorits tortures, si dlicates  ton intellect. 

Maintenant, je dois dire que j'ai craqu  38 secondes !

Bravo Bakura.


PS : j'ai pas oubli ton dernier, j'ai juste plein, plien de boulot et des design WEB 2.0  faire !!!!

----------


## Bakura

> Elle te parle dans le creux de l'oreille et te dis ce que tu aime entendre. Elle fais frtiller tes neuronnes agurris  ces sonorits tortures, si dlicates  ton intellect.


Haha et qu'est-ce donc que j'aime entendre ? Cette chanson (et cet artiste d'ailleurs, tout ce qu'il fait est dans le mme genre) a ce ct mlancolique que j'adore.




> PS : j'ai pas oubli ton dernier, j'ai juste plein, plien de boulot et des design WEB 2.0  faire !!!!


Comment a, je croyais que ce n'tait qu'une invention marketeuse, tu t'es dcid  faire un design web 2.0 style ?  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Tu rponds toi mme  la question ! 

Pour le design, je te ferais signe ds que j'ai fini le premier.

Mais l, je dois me bastonner avec un UpdatePanel.

----------


## Remizkn

Mon dieu...c'est beau ::cry::

----------


## zooffy

Remi, pourrais tu stopper ces rfrences religieuses qui heurte ma sensibilit spirituelle, s'il te plait.

C'est choquant  la fin ...............................   ::lol:: 


Tiens, sur la grosse radio ils passent a et a me fait dlirer depuis trois semaines : 




Bizoux

----------


## Remizkn

Tiens pour toi *Zooffy*: Jsus Marie Joseph! C'est marrant, c'est space mais bien sympas  ::ccool::

----------


## zooffy

> Tiens pour toi *Zooffy*: Jsus Marie Joseph!


Ce sont des copains  toi ?
Un peu vieillot comme prnom, non ?

Ouarf, pas plus que mon design, hein Bakura ! (private celle l)

----------


## Bakura

Avoue qu'il tait particulirement laid  ::aie:: . D'ailleurs, j'ai contact cette agence qui se trouve en Argentine : http://dibusoft.com/. J'aime beaucoup leur design, et leurs tarifs sont moins exorbitants qu'en France (environ 600 ). D'ailleurs, si des designers de site web respectueux des standards passent par l...  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Ben il tait et restera parce que celui l, je le change pas.

Mais j'aimerais bien avoir d'autres avis de technicien tiens.

Auriez vous l'obligeance de jeter un oeil et de dire que vous en pensez : www.sortir56.com, objectivement.

Pour l'instant seul Bakura le trouve moche. Les autres avis viennent de gens qui ne sont pas dans la technique et le trouve bien.

----------


## Bakura

Je persiste et je signe : tu as pay pour ce design, je suis dsol tu t'es fait arnaqu  ::D: . Tu verras que je suis pas le seul =) (cinq Carambar qu'on est au moins 5  le trouver moche avant la fin de la semaine  ::lol:: ).

----------


## Remizkn

Merde, on doit tre objectif...Bon pour ma part, en tout objectivit (et sans mchancet), je trouve pas a trs beau...

----------


## Invit

Je ne le trouve pas particulirement laid.
Je n'irai pas jusqu' le trouver beau.
On dirait un design d'il y a 10 ans avant le web 2.0.

----------


## granquet

> Auriez vous l'obligeance de jeter un oeil et de dire que vous en pensez : www.sortir56.com, objectivement.


manque une frame en haut, un fond en tiling qui pique et une pop-up en vbscript et on est en 92  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

> On dirait un design d'il y a 10 ans avant le web 2.0.


ET TOCK ! J'lui ait dit la mme chose par mail  ::aie:: . Vas-y zooffy, explique nous ta vision du web 2.0  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

Bakura : a fait trois qui disent pas "moche" !!!

Tes carambars, tu vas pas les avoir .....


Bon, donc a parle de vieillot, de Web 2.0 et patati et patata. Je serais tout de mme curieux de voir un site qui correspond bien  tout a, qui fait moderne, qui rpond aux "critres" du web 2.0 et surtout qui fait dans le principe de rencontre, amicales ou amoureuses. Auriez vous un exemple pour ma gouverne ?

Les concurents directs ne font pas dans le genre, voyez vous mme : 
www.onvasortir.com (entrez dans une rgion pour voir mieux)
www.sortirbouger.com

Et je passe la plthore de site de rencontre qui font pire ( mon sens) que moi. Oserais je vous donner l'adresse de www.abcoeur.com ou www.meetcrunch.com ?

Ou alors, le Web 2.0 c'est a :
www.voisineo.com
www.allons-sortir.fr

Parce que, on en a discut un peu avec Bakura en priv, mais le Web 2.0, ne serait pas une subtile invention de nos amis les marketeurs, juste pour ajouter un poil de boulto en plus au dveloppeur, faire du gras sur un concept compltement virtuel et tout le tremblement.
Rappellez vous la fameuse loi des trois clicks, j'en rigole encore....


Enfin, vol, je suis curieux parce que si je me plante, vaut mieux que je le sache rapidement avant de m'engouffrer dans une mauvaise voie. Ces trucs de design, j'y comprend pas grand chose, je reste adepte sur fond blanc crit en noir, sans fioriture. Les pages sont plus lgres et et plus performantes.

Mais bon, la socit actuelle est ainsi faite, faut du clinquant, faut du beau.

En tout cas merci pour vos avis actuels et futurs.

PS : GRanquet, t'es sr, en 1992, du web, en France ? Ma mmoire dfaille peut tre mais j'aurais dit 1996, grand max, et encore.

----------


## Bakura

Voisineo est sympa niveau design, sur ceux que tu as donn.

Je t'ai dj dit en priv, mais ton site fait vraiment vieillot et amateur sur le look, je sais que si j'tais tomb sur ton site, je ne suis pas sr que j'aurais creus.

Ce n'est pas que du beau ou du clinquant comme tu dis, mais aussi du fonctionnel. Beaucoup de sites "web 2.0" ont une navigation trs simplifie avec un bon agencement des boutons et des rubriques, des boutons gros et bien visibles...

----------


## Invit

> On dirait un design d'il y a 10 ans avant le web 2.0.


Attention, je parlais de web 2.0 plutt  la blague, pour faire jeune et moderne.
Je te rejoins sur le fait que le web 2.0 est une notion fallacieuse pour faire vendre mais le monde de l'informatique est ainsi : de la nouveaut, toujours de la nouveaut...
Le progrs ? C'est autre chose...
Je trouve surtout que le dcor de ton site est tristounet, voil tout.
Cependant, je frquente assidument des sites mal conues et largement plus laid que a, si le contenu est  la hauteur !
Par exemple : http://ainian.com/

----------


## zooffy

Pourtant les boutons de Sortir56 sont gros et accesible. Ils sont plac en haut  gauche, pour tre ds le dbut dans le sens de lecture

La navigation est structue pour tre rapide et facile. Chaque page sert  une chose et une seule.
L'information importante est localise au centre de la page, les colonnes de gauche et de droite ne sont l que pour donner un peu de fun.

C'est l que je en comprends pas en quoi c'est mal fait.

Faut tre plus explicite.

----------


## zooffy

> Attention, je parlais de web 2.0 plutt  la blague, pour faire jeune et moderne.


c'est un des points que je donnais  Bakura. Le coeur de cible de mon site est une tranche 25-45 ans




> Je trouve surtout que le dcor de ton site est tristounet, voil tout.


Pourquoi Tristounet ?
Y a des gens qui font la teuf en bas.
Le choix des couleurs peut-tre ? Pourtant le rouge a rhausse (et en plus j'aime pas le rouge !)
J'accepte tous les avis, tant que c'est constructifs, si a me permet de faire ne meileur design, je prends.




> Cependant, je frquente assidument des sites mal conues et largement plus laid que a, si le contenu est  la hauteur !
> Par exemple : http://ainian.com/


Bon, j'aime pas le jaune, mais je le trouve trs bien ce site.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi Tristounet ?
> Le choix des couleurs peut-tre ? Pourtant le rouge a rhausse (et en plus j'aime pas le rouge !)
> J'accepte tous les avis, tant que c'est constructifs, si a me permet de faire ne meilleur design, je prends.


Le fond blanc (surtout !), les couleurs basiques, les logos crs vite fait sous powerpoint...




> Bon, j'aime pas le jaune, mais je le trouve trs bien ce site.


Chacun ses gots !

----------


## granquet

> PS : GRanquet, t'es sr, en 1992, du web, en France ? Ma mmoire dfaille peut tre mais j'aurais dit 1996, grand max, et encore.


c'est pas parce que j'habite a bordeaux maintenant que j'ai plus le droit de faire mon Marseillais  ::lol:: 

sinon a une epoque ou je sortais de la taverne, y'avait une section pour montrer son site et obtenir des avis constructifs dessus quelque part dans les meandres du forum :;):

----------


## fallais

> Auriez vous l'obligeance de jeter un oeil et de dire que vous en pensez : www.sortir56.com, objectivement.:


Une bonne ide. Mais un design vraiment peu accrocheur. Il faut de l'interaction, un agencement bien rflchi et pourquoi quelques petites appli en AJAX. Le Web 2.0  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> Une bonne ide. Mais un design vraiment peu accrocheur. Il faut de l'interaction, un agencement bien rflchi et pourquoi quelques petites appli en AJAX. Le Web 2.0


Zooffy n'aime pas l'Ajax, a fait trop "hype". Et puis a a srement t invent par des marketeux l'Ajax n'est-ce pas ? =)  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, lorsque c'est bien utilis, l'ajax apporte vraiment un gros plus en confort d'utilisation, tu devrais vraiment regarder de ce ct l zooffy !

----------


## Deadpool

Bon les mecs a parle plus trop de zic l, qu'est ce que vous br******?  ::lol:: 


Allez je m'y colle, tiens vous connaissez Buckethead?




Extrait de l'album Enter the Chicken produit par le sieur Serj Tankian (ex. System Of A Down) qui chante d'ailleiurs sur cette chanson.  :8-): 

Alors?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Extrait de l'album Enter the Chicken produit par le sieur Serj Tankian (ex. System Of A Down) qui chante d'ailleiurs sur cette chanson.


Pourquoi t'as marqu "ex. SOAD" ? Il a quitt dfinitivement le groupe ?  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> Pourquoi t'as marqu "ex. SOAD" ? Il a quitt dfinitivement le groupe ?


Non, c'est surtout que j'ai l'impression que S.O.A.D, ils ont splitts...

----------


## Bakura

Toujours pas convaincu de ce que fait Serj Tankian...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non, c'est surtout que j'ai l'impression que S.O.A.D, ils ont splitts...


Oui, il a fait un ou deux albums solos mais c'est pas termin... Enfin j'espre !  ::?:

----------


## zooffy

> Zooffy n'aime pas l'Ajax, a fait trop "hype". Et puis a a srement t invent par des marketeux l'Ajax n'est-ce pas ? =) 
> 
> Plus srieusement, lorsque c'est bien utilis, l'ajax apporte vraiment un gros plus en confort d'utilisation, tu devrais vraiment regarder de ce ct l zooffy !


Tu dis des btises mon chri. J'aime bien l'AJAX, enfin, l'AJAX.NET.
En plus "hype", je sais pas ce que a veux dire.

Et ce n'est certainemnet pas des marketeurs qui ont invent l'AJAX, c'est Microsoft ! Ils ont coll l'objet (je sais plus son nom) dans IE 5.0 ou 5.5 (trou de mmoire et pas envie d'aller chercher).

Mais j'utilise pas trop l'AJAX encore parce que je suis parti sur une autre route. Mais pour mes site de jeux, je vais en mettre partout.

Sinon, a prale plus de musique, c'est vrai alors j'ai dcouvert une groupe du Sud que j'aime beaucoup. J'aimerias bien les faire venir au Motocultor.

J'ai trouv qu'un MySpace pour eux, en dehors de la Grosse Radio sur laquelle ils passent souvent.

http://www.myspace.com/operadyse
En plus l'imagerie de leur MySpace est gniale.

Heu, regardez pas la photo de la chanteuse, non, non regardez pas ..............

----------


## Remizkn

Serj tankian a fait deux trs bons albums solo et un excellent feat avec Les Ritas Mitsuko...c'est un de mes dieux^^

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui, il a fait un ou deux albums solos mais c'est pas termin... Enfin j'espre !


J'espre aussi mais l pour le coup je suis pessimiste.  ::?: 


Sinon, je sais qu'ici vous avez pas trop l'air d'tre fan de fusion et adepte du mlange des genres mais Fishbone c'est quand mme 'achement bien.




Non?

----------


## tesla

> Ben il tait et restera parce que celui l, je le change pas.
> 
> Mais j'aimerais bien avoir d'autres avis de technicien tiens.
> 
> Auriez vous l'obligeance de jeter un oeil et de dire que vous en pensez : www.sortir56.com, objectivement.
> 
> Pour l'instant seul Bakura le trouve moche. Les autres avis viennent de gens qui ne sont pas dans la technique et le trouve bien.


"Objectivement" c'est trs moche.
On dirait le 1er site de quelqu'un qui vient de dcouvrir le web.
Sans parler de design "web 2.0" il faudrait deja un "design" tout court. 

- Police de caractres impersonnelle
- Mauvais choix de couleur de fond.
- Icone (en haut  gauche) depareilles
- Textes non justifis
- Saut de lignes fantaisistes entre chaque phrases
- Champ mot de passe : longueur non controle (maxlength ?)
- L'image du haut n'offre pas de lien pour revenir  l'accueil

Remarque, tu annonces la couleur : "le site est moche et pas trs rempli"

Pourquoi s'embeter  faire un truc comme a alors que des CMS (SPIP, JOOMLA...) faciles  utiliser offrent des skins personnalisables et nettement plus beau ?

----------


## zooffy

> Pourquoi s'embeter  faire un truc comme a alors que des CMS (SPIP, JOOMLA...) faciles  utiliser offrent des skins personnalisables et nettement plus beau ?


Pour une simple et bonne raison : SPIP, JOOMLA et compagnie ne sont pas programm en .NET !

ET vu que je ne parle que ce langage et surtout que j'ai plein de chose spcifique  faire.

Je pense que tu es pass  ct du but du site. J'aimerais bien voir un site d'organisation de sortie ou de rencontre avec SPIP ou JOOMLA (surtout SPIP !!!)

Mais bon je note tes remarques et je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Remizkn

Tenez, je vais faire partager ma grande dcouverte. Il est impossible de trouver tous les morceau du groupe *Les Rats* en ligne (juste quelques un). Et l, la dernire fois je suis tomb sur un site officiel offrant tous les _.mp3_ de leur musiques, c'est pas du mtal mais plutt du punk. Moi j'adore, aprs pour vous, j'espre que a vous plaira aussi.

Les Rats, liste de musiques

----------


## Bakura

Badaboom, du calme !

----------


## granquet

ca fait longtemps que j'ai par parle de "metal bizzarre"  ::D: 

je reviens donc a la charge avec Mattias Eklundh
un suedois completement dejante, assez "avant gardiste"

ecoutez plutot ce qu'il as fait avec smoke on the water:



(y'en as qui vont hurler!)
cherchez un peu sur tontube, y'as enormement de videos de lui montrant sa technique a la guitare; notemment ses techniques abase de tapping harmonique et de gode michet  ::mouarf:: 

son projet solo (Freak Guitar) est assez sympas, j'aime moins son groupe Freak Kitchen
ca fait penser a du Offspring avec un vrai guitariste ... c'est sympas 5 minutes quoi!

dsl, je regarde pas trop vos videos, avec ma connexion pourri (digne d'un 56K) je met plus de 20minutes a charger une video youtube ... et en principe en 20 minutes j'ai le temps de deconnecter 3 fois  ::calim2::

----------


## Bakura

Haha marrant ton truc granquet, a rafraichit un peu ce tube.

Au passage vu que tu parles de gode michet (quelle transition !), j'ai vu un film il y a pas trs longtemps dont j'ai compltement oubli de vous parler : Anvil. Il tait diffus dans trs peu de salles (vive Paris !) mais j'y suis quand mme all en solitaire.

Tout d'abord bonne surprise, des groupes de mtalleux  la sance, a faisait plaisir  ::D: . Pour ceux qui connaissent pas ce film, il raconte l'histoire d'Anvil, un groupe de heavy metal qui a dbut dans la fin des annes 70 en mme temps que d'autres groupes qui ont russis  percer alors que, malgr leur talent, eux n'ont jamais russi (le film dbute ainsi par une interview de Slash, Lemmy de Motrhead, qui se demandent aussi comment ce groupe n'a pas perc). Et justement, l'une des particularits est que le guitariste jouait  l'poque avec un gode en guise de mdiator =).

Et donc on suit le groupe (enfin les deux amis d'enfance qui ont fond le groupe) qui tente de dmarcher des labels pour sortir leur nouveau album (ils en ont sorti plus d'une dizaine de mmoire, en fait c'est l'un des groupes de heavy qui a le plus dur mais qui n'a jamais perc).

Et c'est vraiment touchant parce que on voit le mec qui se bat, qui continue  travailler (il livre des... cantines scolaires) et qui n'arrive pas, on les voit faire une tourne en Europe avec des salles vides, ou ils sont mme pas payes...

A ct de ce ct touchant, le film m'a moyennement passionn, et puis la musique... putain la musique, je suis dsol mais le heavy metal a vieillit vraiment mal. Un air qui sera peut-tre reconnu par les plus anciens d'entre vous, car visiblement c'est leur seul GROS tube :




Mais bon, si vous avez l'occasion de le voir n'hsitez pas, a montre au moins le ct vraiment difficile de la musique  ::): .

----------


## Bakura

Un seul mot : WOW

----------


## Bakura

Hej hej !

Bon pour les amis de la nuit (dj 2h30...), couter du mtal c'est un peu difficile  ces heures tardives, alors je vous fait partager une petite trouvaille. Un truc dont j'ai entendu hier sur Europe 1, et que je viens de russir  retrouv. Ca n'a rien  voir avec le mtal, mais puisque nous sommes des personnes trs ouverts d'esprits...  ::D:  C'est une jeune franaise qui fait a, je trouve cette chanson trs jolie, trs fraiche et qui met de bonne humeur, j'aime beaucoup beaucoup la voix.

Voici le lien : http://www.deezer.com/listen-5247470

Qu'en pensez-vous ? =)

----------


## Deadpool

> ca fait longtemps que j'ai par parle de "metal bizzarre" 
> 
> je reviens donc a la charge avec Mattias Eklundh
> un suedois completement dejante, assez "avant gardiste"


J'adore ce type.  ::D: 

Mais contrairement  toi, j'apprcie aussi beaucoup Freak Kitchen.

Dans un style tout aussi djant, il y a Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal :




Ce dernier joue dans la nouvelle mouture des Guns 'n Roses

Et les 2 sont super potes et jouent souvent ensemble.   :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Hej hej !
> 
> Bon pour les amis de la nuit (dj 2h30...), couter du mtal c'est un peu difficile  ces heures tardives, alors je vous fait partager une petite trouvaille. Un truc dont j'ai entendu hier sur Europe 1, et que je viens de russir  retrouv. Ca n'a rien  voir avec le mtal, mais puisque nous sommes des personnes trs ouverts d'esprits...  C'est une jeune franaise qui fait a, je trouve cette chanson trs jolie, trs fraiche et qui met de bonne humeur, j'aime beaucoup beaucoup la voix.
> 
> Voici le lien : http://www.deezer.com/listen-5247470
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ? =)


Trs mignon, j'aime bien.  :;): 

Voix trs originale.  ::):

----------


## Remizkn

J'aime beaucoup Bumblefoot, a claque bien, c'est ultra space, j'aime beaucoup ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

> Et les 2 sont super potes et jouent souvent ensemble.


j'aime bien bumblefoot par contre  :;): 
les quelques morceaux de freak kitchen feat. bumblefoot sont assez bon! ca donne plus de 'couilles' au truc, j'aime bien  ::ccool::

----------


## zooffy

Anvil : compltement deg, pas une salle  moins de 100 Km pour aller le voir !

Freak Kitchen : ils sont pass en concert avec ALive Inc organis par la Grosse Radio Mtal, mais je sais plus o.

@ la prochiane les potos

PS : je viens d'apprendre un nouveau morceau trs, trs compliqu  la basse : MM The Dope Show !

----------


## Bakura

> Anvil : compltement deg, pas une salle  moins de 100 Km pour aller le voir !


C'est a d'habituer en Bretagne : les petits films ne passent pas  la campagne.  ::aie::

----------


## tesla

Je suis pas un "grand" fan de Malmsteen qui a tendance  s'auto parodier. 
Malgr des attitudes de poser qui agacent parfois il lui arrive (arrivait ?) d'tre vraiment trs, trs bon. 

La preuve  travers une reprise magistrale de Hendrix.
Et oui, Yngwie sait jouer autre chose que des arpges diminus !!
Des sonorites jazzy (4:00 - 4:08), un cours de wah wah (4:24 - 4:45) et ca recommence avec des arpges totalement "out" (4:50 - 5:10).
Le tout sans overdub. Vraiment gnial...quand il veut.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQWyNr0pKvk"]YouTube- Yngwie Malmsteen - Spanish Castle Magic[/ame]

On aura reconnu Joe Lynn Turner au chant qui sortait tout juste de Rainbow.
C'est sur qu'aprs tu ecoutes la version de Hendrix et ca fait un peu peine pour Jimi.

----------


## Bakura

J'aime pas Malmsteen non plus, tellement branlette, mais quelle aisance... Ca fait rver !

----------


## Bakura

Du vikiiiiinnng !!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HhpoqKOTpE"]YouTube- Falkenbach- Farewell[/ame]

Et du melodeath :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thUGLTyqE-I"]YouTube- SuidAkrA - Decibel Dance[/ame]

----------


## granquet

Cannibal Corpse qui fait un cover d'un titre genial de Metallica?

bah ca donne tout bonnement un truc enorme!  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vZy6J1rqaY"]YouTube- Cannibal Corpse - No Remorse (metallica cover)[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

Clair a poutre.  ::D: 

En parlant de Cannibal Corpse, a me rappelle qu'ils avaient fait une petit apparition clin d'oeil dans un film avec Jim Carrey : Ace Ventura.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IT8KfyacS8"]YouTube- Ace Ventura [Jim Carrey] - Cannibal Corpse[/ame]   ::D: 

Et comme Jim Carrey est un gros fan de Cannibal, ils avaient tourns un petit bonus: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iv3HqRJP3w"]YouTube- Cannibal Corpse w/ Jim Carrey[/ame]  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

J'en revenait pas quand j'avais appris que Jim Carrey tait fan de Cannibal Corpse, a colle pas du tout au personnage je trouve. Mais effectivement Cannibal Corpse a poutre =).

----------


## Bakura

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bmo7LyZCss"]YouTube- Blood Stain Child - Clone Life[/ame]

----------


## granquet

> YouTube- Blood Stain Child - Clone Life


pas convaincu moi  ::roll:: 

un petit coup de Doom a chanteuse?
c'est parti
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWGiNLbmhs"]YouTube- Thorr's Hammer - "Norge"[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Je peux pas faire mouche  chaque fois =).

Trs sympa ton doom. C'est la jeune demoiselle qui est aussi sur les voix growles ?

J'regardais la nouvelle star tout  l'heure. Bon il y a quand mme des jeunes filles (surtout) et quelques gars avec de trs jolies voix, mais  chaque fois que le speaker me sort "une personne trs rock !" je m'attend  quelque chose d'un peu violent, et non, en fait on se retrouve avec une reprise popise d'AC/DC ou ce genre de choses, c'est dommage...

J'aurais bien vu a moi, a serait un peu plus funky pour rveiller ce vieux de Manoeuvre (bon, aprs on aime ou on aime pas - dsol mais j'adore le screamo -, mais a ferait son petit effet, en plus je pense que Manoeuvre doit tre fan de Noir desir) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50Ai0i12sp8"]YouTube- Noir Dsir - Un jour en france. (Screamo)[/ame]

Un peu de screamo franais d'ailleurs :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtmAH5D6I_Y&NR=1"]YouTube- Madame de Montespan - Une minute contre l'ternit[/ame]

Sinon un peu d'emo aussi (bouh, je vais descendre dans l'estime de chacun l  ::D: ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxBZ0f9fPSc"]YouTube- TESS - Adieu[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Hahahaha excellent la premire vido, je prfre largement plus *Noir Dsir* comme a moi !

La Nouvelle Star! Comment peut tu regarder a *Bakura*, mme avec de l'espoir, jamais un screameur ne sera montrer, ou encore slectionn. Il leur faut du Balavoine pseudo pop/rock pour tre slectionne...je trouve donc cette mission navrante pour de nombreux points...

edit: Dans la premire vido j'aime bien la prof en fond qui a l'air plus qu'exalt par cette douce mlodie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

> Hahahaha excellent la premire vido, je prfre largement plus *Noir Dsir* comme a moi !
> 
> La Nouvelle Star! Comment peut tu regarder a *Bakura*, mme avec de l'espoir, jamais un screameur ne sera montrer, ou encore slectionn. Il leur faut du Balavoine pseudo pop/rock pour tre slectionne...je trouve donc cette mission navrante pour de nombreux points...
> 
> edit: Dans la premire vido j'aime bien la prof en fond qui a l'air plus qu'exalt par cette douce mlodie


Hh toi aussi tu as remarqu la prof en fond qui a l'air un peu... mal  l'aise devant tant de violence  ::D: .

Concernant Nouvelle Star, je dois t'avouer que j'aime beaucoup les missions de castings (aprs a devient de la merde, la production impose les titres que chacun doit chanter, c'est tellement mauvais...), mais durant les castings tu as quelques perles quand mme, des personnes avec des voix vraiment belles, et a repose bien  :;): .

Concernant les mtalleux, bah dans chaque pays ils ont eu leur chanteur de screamo (va voir sur YouTube), pourquoi pas nous ?  ::(:  On a bien eu un mec qui a interprt Va faire la vaiselle sale morue de Gronibard, mais bon c'tait pas top quand mme.

----------


## Bakura

Dites les amis gratteux, j'ai un petit conseil  vous demander. Je suis toujours aussi nul depuis 1 an et demi que je joue, mais qu'importe. J'apprend cette chanson actuellement :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOqua-Cny4g"]YouTube- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down[/nomedia]

Facile  jouer, le tempo me convient bien, par contre comment est-ce que vous pensez que a se joue (toutes les squences en palm mute) ? Depuis que j'ai appris The Kids aren't alright qui se joue tout en aller, j'ai tendance  jouer tout ce qui se ressemble un peu en aller. En l'occurence sur celle-l vous joueriez a en aller ou en aller-retour ? Parce que autant l'aller-retour sur une corde aucun soucis, sauf que l ca serait sur 2 et 3 cordes, et j'arrive pas  faire a trs proprement.

----------


## Bakura

Le nouveau KALMAH !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=799Z45VqDtY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Kalmah - Godeye[/ame]

----------


## Rizzen

> Dites les amis gratteux, j'ai un petit conseil  vous demander. Je suis toujours aussi nul depuis 1 an et demi que je joue, mais qu'importe. J'apprend cette chanson actuellement :
> 
> YouTube- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down
> 
> Facile  jouer, le tempo me convient bien, par contre comment est-ce que vous pensez que a se joue (toutes les squences en palm mute) ? Depuis que j'ai appris The Kids aren't alright qui se joue tout en aller, j'ai tendance  jouer tout ce qui se ressemble un peu en aller. En l'occurence sur celle-l vous joueriez a en aller ou en aller-retour ? Parce que autant l'aller-retour sur une corde aucun soucis, sauf que l ca serait sur 2 et 3 cordes, et j'arrive pas  faire a trs proprement.


J'ai pas cout le morceau mais si je peux te donner un conseil c'est de travailler lentement jusqu' ce que ce soit propre et ne pas vouloir aller trop vite. 

Pour la technique aller retour ou pas, c'est suivant comment tu te sens  l'aise. Gnralement pour tout ce qui est mlodie je fais en aller retour plus ou moins strict et pour les grosses rythmiques a va dpendre de la vitesse et de l'impacte que je veux donner. Si j'ai le temps j'couterai pour te dire plus prcisment.

----------


## Bakura

Merci beaucoup ! Pour la vitesse de toute faon je commence toujours plus doucement (tempo divis par deux, au moins je visualise bien  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Rizzen

Un article intressant 

http://www.heavylaw.com/n9878-Le-Par...-Hellfest.html

Je propose de pourrir son blog : http://www.christineboutin.fr/


@Bakura : J'ai cout en vitesse, tu peux essayer de le faire en aller/retour (plus ou moins strict suivant les passages)

----------


## Bakura

Merci pour l'info concernant le Hellfest, mais c'est pas comme si c'tait la premire fois =). Il s'est toujours droul finalement !

----------


## zooffy

Ah ben oui, une de plus !
De Villiers ce Week-end  Nantes l'a fait lors d'un meeting UMP ! ! ! Dj on se demande ce qu'il foutait l et surtout, vu le ridicule de ses scores, il ferait mieux de la mettre en veilleuse;
Mais galement un lu de Gauche Chrtienne (comme la mairie de Clisson qui a russi  foutre dehors le festoche) faisait la mme dans le Finistre.

Bref, c'est tous les ans pareil. Alors faut laisser faire, laisser dire et surtout ne pas leur donner l'attention qu'ils ne mritent pas.

Ou alors il faut monter un vrai mouvement d'nformation et faire le forcing auprs des mdias pour rtablir la vrit. Dmontrer qu'il n'y a aucun lien entr ele Mtal et le Satanisme. Qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent car le visuel du HellFest ne represente rien de sataniste. Peut tre simplement les renvoyer au dictionnaire pour avoir la vraie dfinition du mot satanisme !

Mais pour cela il faurdra des vrais gens motivs et qui ne racontent pas de conneries (genre pas comme moi qui peut, pour rigoler, draper facilement) et a, c'est vraiment pas couru. Faut juste aller sur FaceBook voir les teneurs des propos dans les innobrables groupes qui se montent autour de ce sujet. Le simple fait de faire plusieurs groupes est dj une btise franco franaise. Y a qu' tout regrouper pour tre plus fort, mais va faire comprendre a !

Maintenant, l'ide m'a travers l'esprit et je vais peut-te le faire.

Bref, il y a 15 ans fallait dmolir le jeu de rle.
Il y a 10 ans, c'tait au tour du jeu vido
Maintenant c'est le tour du Mtal.

C'est un cycle, comme le rchauffement climatique ou la menstruation fminine. Y a un moment o a passe.....

Bon week-end  tous.

----------


## Invit

C'est pathtique !
"L'affiche choque les enfants"
Ben voyons...

----------


## Bakura

> De Villiers ce Week-end  Nantes l'a fait lors d'un meeting UMP ! ! !


Ha je savais pas que De Villiers tait  l'UMP. Il avait pas un parti natio lui (ah moins que c'tait lui qui tait envoy  Sarko pour faire ce parti et soutirer des voix au parti frontiste) ?

J'aime toujours autant tes ractions dmesurment longues zooffy  ::D: . Je pense que ce festival se maintiendra, il a une grosse audience et me semble relativement bien soutenu par la communaut mtalleuse. Et puis au pire, si ils ont des emmerdes sur a ils dessineront leurs affiches diffremment la prochaine fois. Il n'y a aucune raison valable pour annuler ce genre de manifestation culturelle...

EDIT : la programmation black metal est vachement allchante, je savais pas que le HellFest faisait du black metal aussi (pour vous viter d'aller chercher l'info sur le site : Immortal, Urgehal, Kampfar, Marduk, Dark Funeral, Watain, Otargos...). Je les connais pas tous mais ya quand mme du gros classique qui fait du bien !

Sinon, a n'a rien  voir avec le mtal mais c'set juste pour vous dtendre un bon coup. Il parat que c'est assez vieux, mais j'ai dcouvert a aujourd'hui :




En plus a se laisse bien entendre  :;): .

----------


## Remizkn

Merci *Bakura* de nous blouir de ta culture (...aussi ignoble soit elle).  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour ma part, un petit live de *Mayhem* avec _Cristallized Pain in Deconstruction_ (du titre de chanson comme on en fait plus  ::mouarf:: ).




_ps:La tte de porc empale sur le pied de micro est une vraie...c'est le petit plus Norvgien..._

----------


## Bakura

Avoue que tu as esquiss un petit sourire sur The Wrong Hole... allez avoue  ::D: .

J'adore la batterie sur ce morceau. A part a, pas fan de cette chanson.

Je suis rest sur celui-l de Mayhem :

----------


## granquet

bon puisqu'on as parle guitare, j'en profite pour parler de ma derniere acquisition, un korg px5d
c'est un multi-effet/interface audio usb.
ca marche sous linux out-of-the-box et le son est plus que correct (faut pas comparer avec un vrai ampli a 2000 euros et du materiel de prise de son mixage a au moins autant heing!?)

un petit sample de son metal: http://darkebola.free.fr/priv/metal.mp3
y'as aussi une chiee d'effets alacon: http://darkebola.free.fr/priv/korg-weird.mp3  ::mouarf:: 
si ca vous tente je peux sortir d'autres samples, avec backing track toussa.
histoire de montrer que c'est cool comme matoss  :;): 

ca coute 160 euros (dv247), ca fait pour basse et guitare (preprogrammes: 70 effets guitares et 30 de basse)
moi ca me permet de jouer chez moi peinard a faible volume sur ma chaine hi-fi; et ca rend plutot pas trop mal.
puis ca me permet de faire du metal, du rock, du blues sans me prendre la tete a bricoler l'ampli pendant 2h pour trouver LE son  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Sympa granquet ! Concrtement a te permet de brancher ta guitare dessus et de t'enregistrer, bien a ? 160  a m'intresse bien c'est relativement abordable. J'avais vu un autre dispositif aussi qui cotait environ 100 , en USB, mais je me souviens plus du nom. Il avait des critiques correctes...

Sinon, voil de quoi redorer mon blason :

----------


## Remizkn

Houla! C'est du puissant l *Bakura*! J'aime pas mal le style du groupe (vestimentaire), et j'aime bien la musique. Bonne trouvaille!  ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

> Sympa granquet ! Concrtement a te permet de brancher ta guitare dessus et de t'enregistrer, bien a ? 160  a m'intresse bien c'est relativement abordable. J'avais vu un autre dispositif aussi qui cotait environ 100 , en USB, mais je me souviens plus du nom. Il avait des critiques correctes...


si tu parle d'une interface audio usb dediee a la guitare, c'est minimum 100euros!
puis ce seras le son de la gratte, il te faudras utiliser un logiciel sur ton pc pour appliquer les effets.
ensuite tu as les produits line6, notemment dans ce prix la le pocket pod qui fait multi-effet ... mais qui ne te permet pas de t'enregistrer! (y'as de la connectique USB, mais ca sers a tout sauf a s'enregistrer :-/)

l'avantage du korg px5d c'est qu'il fait multi-effet, je peux le brancher en direct sur ma chaine hi-fi ou sur un ampli gratte, j'ai mes effets, pas besoin d'un PC et je peux aussi m'enregistrer via l'interface audio usb  ::): 

note: je n'ai pas une guitare tres typee metal (plutot blues/jazz en fait  ::oops:: ), ca sonne un peu baveux ... avec une gratte et des micros ad hoc, j'imagine que le son seras moins "baveux"  ::): 
note2: sur thomann le korg px5d coute 240 euros, il faut aller le chercher sur dv247 ou il est disponible pour 160 euros!
si tu en profite pour commander 40 euros de conneries en plus (cordes? mediators?...), ca te fait les frais de port gratoss

----------


## Bakura

Merci des conseils granquet, je crois que je vais craquer dans pas longtemps, j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir m'enregistrer ne serait-ce que pour m'couter et voir les points ou je pourrais progresser.

Remizkn > content que a t'ai plu  ::): .

----------


## Bakura

J'avais dj post le lien mais voici une version live d'Ukraine de Nokturnal Mortum de bonne qualit. Ya pas  dire, elle dpote, cette chanson patriotique  ::D: .

----------


## Remizkn

Ah voil du trs bon son! Merci beaucoup *Bakura*, j'adore!

----------


## Bakura

Le grand bakura est de retour :egocentric: :

----------


## Rizzen

Un petit coup d epub :XD

Retour sur la scne pour le groupe Diary of Destruction, rendez vous le 2 Avril  La rumeur  Lille.

----------


## Bakura

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEgX64n3T7g"]YouTube- Massive Attack - Paradise Circus[/ame]

----------


## granquet

> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes :


toi, tu veux nous envoyer au lit  ::calim2:: 

debout la dedans:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsfejvWue4E"]YouTube- Decapitated -Mandatory suicide (Slayer cover)[/ame]  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bakura

> toi, tu veux nous envoyer au lit 
> 
> debout la dedans:
> YouTube- Decapitated -Mandatory suicide (Slayer cover)


Haha tu m'as reveill, je me disais bien que a ressemblais  Slayer  ::mouarf:: . Merci en tout cas, enfin du Slayer avec de la bonne grosse voix comme j'aime.

C'est tellement frustrant pour moi chaque fois que j'coute Slayer d'entendre une si jolie mlodie le tout bouff par une voix de tapette  ::(:   ::aie:: .

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est tellement frustrant pour moi chaque fois que j'coute Slayer d'entendre une si jolie mlodie le tout bouff par *une voix de tapette*  .


 :8O: 

Pure, j'en connais quelques un qui tiqueraient sur c'te phrase.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

> Pure, j'en connais quelques un qui tiqueraient sur c'te phrase.


Hummmmmm tic, tac, tic, tac fait le zouffy qui tique sur la phrase ......


Allez, un averto pour Bakura, mais les erreurs de jeunesse a se pardonne............................................. un peu !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Forcement  cot de la vido de "decapitated", Slayer c'est une voix plus... Mlodique...  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Forcement  cot de la vido de "decapitated", Slayer c'est une voix plus... Mlodique...


C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire  ::aie:: .

----------


## Rizzen

Samedi soir j'tais  Arch Enemy  Lille, c'tait un concert de fou mes muscles s'en souviennent encore. 

Je signe quand ils veulent revenir

----------


## zooffy

Cool pour toi. Moi je suis oblig d'attendre le HellFest pour les voir !!!

----------


## Deadpool

> Cool pour toi. Moi je suis oblig d'attendre le *HellFest* pour les voir !!!


 :8O: 

Oh mon dieu, les satanistes sont de retour  Clisson. 



 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Rh, trop fort. Merci deadpool pour le lien  ::ccool:: 
Par contre je me demande comment tu es tomber dessus  ::koi:: 

Un petit extrait, pour rigoler:



> Il se droule un festival satanique pour les jeunes du 19 au 21 juin . ( De demain  Dimanche )
> Je propose de faire barrage aux forces du mal par une grande chaine de prire .

----------


## r0d

Mais lol quoi, ils sont trop puissants ces gens-l  ::mouarf:: 




> chers amis, pouvez-vous rpercuter cette demande URGENTE de prire  tous les adorateurs et groupes de prires ? merci beaucoup... le festival de l'enfer (Hellfest)est prvu les 19,20,21 juin.
> merci, bien  vous

----------


## r0d

Naaaan, mais j'y crois pas srieux:




> L'anne dernire ce festival avait t annul  cause des chanes de prires qui avaient t faites: une pluie diluvienne s'tait abattue sur le lieu empchant le spectacle....


Ils croient que c'est "grce"  leurs prires qu'il a plu pendant le hellfest!!!

'tain j'hallucine vraiment, je ne pensais pas que a existait en vrai des gens comme a oO!

----------


## Deadpool

> Rh, trop fort. Merci deadpool pour le lien 
> Par contre je me demande comment tu es tomber dessus


J'ai vu la lumire.  ::zen:: 

Dieu est notre berger, repentons nous mes frres, cessons d'couter cette musique du dmon, Satan l'habite. ( ::aie:: )


Bon, trve de conneries.  ::lol:: 

En fait j'ai chopp le lien sur un autre forum.




> Mais lol quoi, ils sont trop puissants ces gens-l





> Naaaan, mais j'y crois pas srieux:
> 
> Ils croient que c'est "grce"  leurs prires qu'il a plu pendant le hellfest!!!
> 
> 'tain j'hallucine vraiment, je ne pensais pas que a existait en vrai des gens comme a oO!


Et oui malheureusement.  ::?: 

Mieux vaut en rire.

----------


## zooffy

Et si, malheureusement, a xiste.

Et en plus, les politiques, de droite comme de gauche, s'en mlent. Se fut De VILIERS, BOUTIN, BECHU qui s'y sont mis pendant la campagne des rgionnales. FaceBook a vu des groupes de dfense du HellFest se monter en masse.

Bref, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, mais cela ne remets pas en cause le tenue du HellFest, quoi q'uil arrive les hordes de mtalleux seront toujours plus fortes que c'est gens l.

Ce qui est bon  savoir c'est que le HellFest est pass au premier rang des plus gros festival de musique morderne en France, devant les Vieilles Charues, les Eurokennes ou encore le Printemps de Bourges, c'est pas fort a !

Donc, rendez fin Juin,  Clisson pour boire des bires et prendre des dcibels de qualit dans les oreilles.

Kenavo

----------


## Deadpool

> Donc, rendez fin Juin,  Clisson pour boire des bires et prendre des dcibels de qualit dans les oreilles.


Je me tte fortement pour venir cette anne.  :;): 

Allez, si j'arrive  motiver des gens  mon retour de congs, j'effectue le dplacement.  ::D:

----------


## granquet

> Samedi soir j'tais  Arch Enemy  Lille, c'tait un concert de fou mes muscles s'en souviennent encore. 
> 
> Je signe quand ils veulent revenir


je les ai vu l'annee derniere(a Helsinki, pour l'anecdote), live enorme !
son excellent, ambiance de folie toussa toussa  ::ccool:: 
je les aurait bien revu cette annee  ::cry:: 

ou alors je viens au HellFest ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Tu y vas toi Zooffy au Hellfest non ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::mouarf2::

----------


## Invit

> Oh mon dieu, les satanistes sont de retour  Clisson.


NORME !
J'hsite entre pleurer ou rire.
Ou peut-tre devrais-je faire une "chaine de prires"...  :8O:

----------


## Remizkn

Seigneur Dieu! Des satanistes no-nazis fachistes sodomites!

----------


## Invit

> Seigneur Dieu! Des satanistes no-nazis fachistes sodomites!


saigneurs d'yeux !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

> Tu y vas toi Zooffy au Hellfest non ?


Of course my FRiends 

Pour rien au monde je ne louperais une aussi grande runion sataniste !!!!

C'est un plerinage pour moi. En plus, j'y vais avec trois potes locaux, deux que je retrouve chaque anne et toute une quipe des Acteurs de l'Ombre, le clbre Webzine dont je ne fais plus partie.
En gros, la grosse fiesta en prvision.

J'espre pouvoir retrouver des gens de DEveloppez l bas, histoire de se voir IRL, a peut tre cool.

----------


## r0d

Ha ben moi a va tre difficile, je suis un peu loin maintenant  ::calim2:: 
D'autant plus qu'en juin on va graver notre 2eme LP, donc j'aurais pas le temps d'aller en France  ::cry::

----------


## Remizkn

Merde...la connerie parle d'elle mme [ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcrsfq_le-hellfest-a-l-assemblee-nationale_news"]Dailymotion - Le Hellfest  l'Assemble nationale - une vido Actu et Politique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

C'est fou, des gamins  faire des "hou-hou" comme a u_u.

----------


## zooffy

Bon, la vido de Rmi ne veut pas se charger sur ma bcane : elle doit faire une petite crise d'urticaire !!!!

En cherchant directement sur Youtube je suis tomb l dessus : 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR-EjI7jHrc"]YouTube- Hellfest_Assemblee_Nationale_30Mars2010.mpg[/nomedia]

C'est surtout du discours, puisqu'il n'y a pas d'image.
Et d'un coup, Patrick Roy et Frdrique Miterrand deviennent mes idoles !!!

Et pourtant, jamais je n'ai vot Socialiste et l, force est de constater que ces gens de Gauche dfendent bien les choses.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que ce sont galement des gens de Gauche qui ont fait tout ce qu'il fallait pour virer le festival de Clisson.
Depuis le changement de mairie, pass de UMP (non officiel)  Gauche Chrtienne, le HellFest en prend plein la tte chaque anne.

Pendant la campagne il y a eu autant de gens de Gauche que de Droite  balancer svre sur le HellFest. Faudrait qu'ils accordent leurs violons, une bonne fois : ils sont oppos ou alli ?

Encore une bonne raison pour moi de ne plus regarder aucune information, aucun mdia et de me terrer dans ma hutte, abreuv de dlectables accords de guitares et de roulement fabuleux de double pdale.

Zooffy, l'hermitte radical, qui se radicalise et vomis la socit civile.

Bonne coute.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour moi aussi, la vido est toute blanche...  ::calim2::

----------


## Remizkn

Apparement a fait a pour pas mal de vido sur Developpez en ce moment, cliquez sur le titre de la vido, vous la regarderez directement depuis dailymotion.

----------


## zooffy

Ah ben c'est la mme que moi avec les images en plus !!!

----------


## nasty

Whoua mais y'a plein de metalleux ici.

C'etait pour savoir si certains seront au thunderfest a carriere sous poissy cette anne?

Qu'on puisse headbangu tous ensemble avec de la biere et du gros son!

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

Mlange bizarre entre du punk et une voix death.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL9QSzGHC8o"]YouTube- Octobre - Terre Souille[/nomedia]

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Whoua mais y'a plein de metalleux ici.
> 
> C'etait pour savoir si certains seront au thunderfest a carriere sous poissy cette anne?
> 
> Qu'on puisse headbangu tous ensemble avec de la biere et du gros son!
> 
> Nasty


Autant les nanas de l'affiche sont sympas  ::mrgreen::  autant je ne connais aucun groupe !  ::aie::

----------


## zooffy

Ben rien que pour Delain, je regrette de ne plus habiter  Mantes la Jolie !!!!

a fait 5 ans que je suis parti en Bretagne et je vois que maintenant a bouge ct Mtal dans les Yvelines, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## nasty

Bah y'a beaucoup de petits groupes. Les NightsCreepers sont des amis qui font du folk, dreadfull silent sont aussi des potes, et eux font plus du gros sons a la hatebreed. Apres je connais pas trop.
Synthetic waterfall c'est assez sympa, desert orange, personnellement je n'ai pas accroch. Et shiryu c'est carrement fun a couter.
Enhancer, bah a part les 2premiers albums c'est pas tiptop (ca ressemble de plus en plus a du TTC)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah y'a beaucoup de petits groupes. Les NightsCreepers sont des amis qui font du folk, dreadfull silent sont aussi des potes, et eux font plus du gros sons a la hatebreed. Apres je connais pas trop.
> Synthetic waterfall c'est assez sympa, desert orange, personnellement je n'ai pas accroch. Et shiryu c'est carrement fun a couter.
> Enhancer, bah a part les 2premiers albums c'est pas tiptop (ca ressemble de plus en plus a du TTC)


Enhancer c'est les seuls que je connais mais bon, je suis pas fan. Hatebreed j'adore donc je vais m'intresser  Dreadfull.

Moi qui suis plus Mtalcore, y'as des groupes de ce genre dans le lot ?

----------


## Bakura

> Ben rien que pour Delain, je regrette de ne plus habiter  Mantes la Jolie !!!!


Tu regrettes d'avoir quitter Mantes La Jolie ?  :8O:  On connait le mme Mantes La Jolie ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

J'adore ta dernire musique post *Bakura*, bonne trouvaille, dcidement, les bas-fonds de _youtube_ regorgent de merveilles...

----------


## Bakura

> J'adore ta dernire musique post *Bakura*, bonne trouvaille, dcidement, les bas-fonds de _youtube_ regorgent de merveilles...


Je n'en doutais pas de ta part  ::aie:: . Mais c'est vrai qu'elle est bien. Une voix un peu plus clean (parce que l a ressemble vraiment  des enregistrements de black NS underground niveau kalitay  ::aie:: ) et elle serait trs bonne.

----------


## zooffy

> Tu regrettes d'avoir quitter Mantes La Jolie ?  On connait le mme Mantes La Jolie ?


Ben j'en connais qu'une seule, dans les Yvelines, alors oui, a doit tre la mme !!!

----------


## Bakura

Trs joli. Ca tranche pas mal avec le reste d'Hypothermia, mais a n'en reste pas moins trs beau  ::): .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGkuexydstE"]YouTube- Hypothermia - Svenskt Vemod[/nomedia]

Et aussi :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3BUSE5d5ok"]YouTube- Ritual - Dark Cathedrals[/nomedia]

EDIT : pourquoi les vidos ne s'affichent plus directement sur le forum ?

----------


## Bakura

Tenez faut que je vous fasse dcouvrir un groupe prs de chez moi =).

C'est un gars assez marrant, je le remarquais souvent quand j'habitais chez mes parents et que j'allais  l'cole, il avait la particularit de lancer des gros growls en pleine rue comme a, d'un coup, ce qui a toujours l'effet de faire peur aux gens ou de le prendre pour un fou  ::D: .

L mon frre m'a montr le MySpace de son groupe, je vous fait partager. N'hsitez pas  me dire ce que vous en pensez =).

----------


## Remizkn

Pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup la voix!

----------


## Bakura

Moi aussi j'aime bien sa voix, il a beaucoup de nuances et arrive  faire un nombre incroyable de "type" de voix cries. Et sa voix claire est pas mal non plus.

En mme temps, il s'entrane sans relche, c'est toujours impressionnant de voir quelqu'un crier pendant tout le trajet, dans la rue  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Dites, je me permets de poster mon annonce ici, entre mtalleux on s'entraide =). Quelqu'un aurait une offre de stage d'un mois ou CDD d'un mois en RP dans le domaine du commerce ? (stage de vente) ?

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Bakura

Le clip vaut son pesant de cacahutes. Immortal  ct, c'est de la gnognotte.




Clip ridicule aussi, mais trs bon black :




Petite parodie sur les batteurs des groupes de blakc. Ca a eu le mrite de bien me faire rire

----------


## Remizkn

Une petite trouvaille, pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup:

----------


## Bakura

Quasi sur d'avoir dj du My Own Private Alaska. C'est du screamo franais je crois non ?

----------


## Remizkn

Ouaip m'sieur!

----------


## granquet

le screamo c'est le mal  ::cry:: 

histoire de relever le niveau, trepalium !
groupe francais de death jazz metal  :;):

----------


## Bakura

Le bon screamo c'set vachement bien u_u. Va couter Saetia malotru !

Trs trs original Trepallium, c'est rafraichissant  ::): .

----------


## Bakura

BLACK DPRESSIF !

----------


## Bakura

Mon frre vient de rentrer de Barcelone, il a voulu me faire plaisir et a pris son courage  deux mains pour rentrer dans une boutique de mtalleux pour m'acheter un petit disque. Bon il est tomb un peu  ct, il m'a pris du heavy, mais c'est quand mme pas trop mal =).

----------


## methylene

Bah un bon vieux heavy des campagnes a ne fait jamais de mal  ::):  On est beaucoup a avoir dcouvert le metal en commenant pas du heavy... (ahhh les bon vieux disques de motrhead de papa  ::mouarf:: )
Bon, aprs je prfre OTEP...

----------


## Mat.M

oouattch Baron Rojo c'est vieux a !! C'tait un groupe des annes 80.
Il y avait aussi Angeles del Infierno si tu t'intresses  ce genre de groupe Bakura

----------


## Mat.M

Bon aller je sens 50 messages de critiques  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 

dans la ligne de Lordi, qui connait Hevisaurus ?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aovaRsVV28"]YouTube- Hevisaurus - Jee Hevisaurus[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

...c'est moi o c'est des dinos qui font du rock encourags par un public brandissant des bananes gantes..? Je vais me recoucher...

----------


## Bakura

Mat > Je me suis rendu compte que c'tait trs vieux Baron Rojo  ::aie:: . Mais je suis pas du tout fan, mais au moins, l'Espagne remonte un peu quoi. a montre qu'ils savent faire autre chose que (qu'est-ce que a a mal vieilli  ::calim2:: ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGeBTvsfuFM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGeBTvsfuFM[/ame]

C'est plus que du Lordi-like, l'exotisme de la langue en plus. C'est pas dsagrable hein. Remember :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J16kjOZ4ac"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J16kjOZ4ac[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

> Bon aller je sens 50 messages de critiques  
> 
> dans la ligne de Lordi, qui connait Hevisaurus ?


Et pourquoi des messages critiques ?
c'est vachement bien je trouve.

Et bravo  eux s'ils font tout un concert avec leur costume, doit faire vachement chaud l dessous.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

En parlant de concert, je sais pas si y'en a qui aime The ARRS mais ils viennent de sortir un DVD tlchargeable sur leurs sites. Ca marche sur le systme du don (de 0  20 euros). Et je peux vous assurer (pour avoir vu le DVD aprs un don) qu'il vaut largement les 20 euros maxi qu'on propose !  :8O: 

Bref, The ARRS, c'est vraiment un groupe gnial !  ::ccool::

----------


## Mat.M

> Et pourquoi des messages critiques ?
> c'est vachement bien je trouve.
> 
> Et bravo  eux s'ils font tout un concert avec leur costume, doit faire vachement chaud l dessous.


je suis d'accord avec toi  :;): 
ils ont un bon son




> Mat > Je me suis rendu compte que c'tait trs vieux Baron Rojo . Mais je suis pas du tout fan, mais au moins, l'Espagne remonte un peu quoi. a montre qu'ils savent faire autre chose que (qu'est-ce que a a mal vieilli ) :


oui Baron Rojo c'tait un groupe des annes 80 vers 1985 j'tais au lyce ( je sais je suis un vieux c.. ::aie::   ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Bakura

:8-): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qos6mXA06T0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qos6mXA06T0[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Une autre (elle ne plat pas celle du dessus ?  ::(: ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiiAwYgDGps"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiiAwYgDGps[/ame]

----------


## Rizzen

Une bonne soire en perspective et une bonne partie des membres des deux groupes sont des informaticiens ^^

----------


## fallais

> Une bonne soire en perspective et une bonne partie des membres des deux groupes sont des informaticiens ^^


Comme souvent xD

----------


## Bakura

Allez, on va faire dans la boisson ce soir avec les excellents de Korpiklaani (dans l'ordre, Beer Beer, Vodka et Let's drink)  ::D: .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOKbhQbvpPA[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgHzrTwXZ20"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgHzrTwXZ20[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahaha la fameuse *Vodka*, elle m'a toujours bien fait marrer celle-ci, je l'aime bien  ::mrgreen:: !

Tiens a m'a fait penser  cette video de _Techno viking_ (et oui a semble exister), la danse avec la zik m'avait fait marrer pendant 5min non-stop, je vous donne donc accs  ce bonheur concentr: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SK38Ln3FNs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SK38Ln3FNs&feature=related[/ame]

_( partir de 45sec c'est l ou a devient interessant...)_

----------


## Bakura

> Ahahaha la fameuse *Vodka*, elle m'a toujours bien fait marrer celle-ci, je l'aime bien !
> 
> Tiens a m'a fait penser  cette video de _Techno viking_ (et oui a semble exister), la danse avec la zik m'avait fait marrer pendant 5min non-stop, je vous donne donc accs  ce bonheur concentr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SK38...eature=related
> 
> _( partir de 45sec c'est l ou a devient interessant...)_


Mon dieu que c'est ridicule  ::aie:: . (les abdos par contre  :8-): )

C'est plus drle comme a :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCoMzlPrAwE&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCoMzlPrAwE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## Mat.M

RJD n'est plus  ::cry::   ::oops:: 
il avait remplac ce monstre d'Ozzy  ::mrgreen::  sur le live Evil dans les annes 80 pour reprendre les grands classiques ( en Live ) comme Paranoid , War Pigs , Iron Man etc...
l'album que j'ai aim le plus c'tait Sacred Heart et vous ?
Holy Diver tait pas mal aussi

----------


## methylene

> Holy Diver


+1  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura



----------


## zooffy

C'est vachement a, Bakura. a change du Black que tu nous propose d'habitude.

----------


## Remizkn

Attention, passons en deuil. Le guitariste _Paul Grey_ du (fabuleux) groupe *Slipknot* a t retrouv mort aujourd'hui dans sa chambre d'htel (une vrai mort de mtalleux). Bon, je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous n'aiment pas Slipknot, personnellement j'adore et suis trs attrist par cette mort... Pour la peine, je vais me recouter du bon Slipknot, a va me faire du bien (_source:_ http://fr.news.launch.yahoo.com/dyna....html&e=l_news).

----------


## nasty

Ah c'est moche!!! RIP Paul...

J'espere que le knot russira a trouver un aussi bon musicien pour continuer

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

Je suis pas fan de Slipknot, mais c'est toujours triste, surtout  38 ans :/.

zooffy > Content que a te plaise  ::): .

Du mtal branlette mais pas dsagrable pour ceux qui aiment :

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Attention, passons en deuil. Le guitariste _Paul Grey_ du (fabuleux) groupe *Slipknot* a t retrouv mort aujourd'hui dans sa chambre d'htel (une vrai mort de mtalleux). Bon, je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous n'aiment pas Slipknot, personnellement j'adore et suis trs attrist par cette mort... Pour la peine, je vais me recouter du bon Slipknot, a va me faire du bien (_source:_ http://fr.news.launch.yahoo.com/dyna....html&e=l_news).


 ::calim2::

----------


## zooffy

> Du mtal branlette mais pas dsagrable pour ceux qui aiment :


Mouaip, pour de la branlette, je trouve que a manque de quelquechose, je sais pas trop.....

Sinon, Paul Grey, RJ DIo qui sera le prochain. Ce printemps craint du boudin pour la communaut.

Une pense pour eux, qu'Odin veille sur leur me.

----------


## Remizkn

Bien space cette dernire zik. Mais pas mal...interessante mme...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je me suis remis  Pantera (en autre avec Reinventing the steel et Vulgar display of "fooooocking hoooostile" power) et j'aimerais connaitre d'autres groupes de la mme trempe (genre Hatebreed ou Machine Head mais pas eux, quoi). Auriez-vous des ides ?  :;): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Bakura

August Burns Red, Sonic Syndicate, All That Remains, Killswitch Engage, Trivium ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bien, bien, bien tout a... Merci beaucoup !  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

C'est sr, a dtend bien =).

----------


## zooffy

Heu Sonic Syndicate, t'es sr, dans la mme style que Pantera ?

On parle bien du groupe Norvgien avec LA bassiste ?

----------


## Bakura

Oui. D'ailleurs j'ai pas trs bien compris non plus, j'ai plus soumis ce groupe par rapport aux deux autres qu'il a cit (Hatebreed et Machine Head), qui n'ont effectivement pas grand chose  voir avec Pantera.

En tout cas tu l'aimes bien cette Karin on dirait  ::lol:: . Cadeau (et ils sont sudois)





Tiens... je viens de trouver un autre groupe avec une fille au chant :






 ::love::

----------


## ManusDei

Obituary, ou Sepultura ?

----------


## Bakura

> Obituary, ou Sepultura ?


Les premiers. C'est quoi ta question au juste ?  ::D: .

----------


## nasty

Bah ca va vous avez pas des gouts de ch***tes!!!

Et de tres beaux tatouages (et j'ai le mme piercing que Karin, je vous laisse deviner lequel)

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

> Bah ca va vous avez pas des gouts de ch***tes!!!
> 
> Et de tres beaux tatouages (et j'ai le mme piercing que Karin, je vous laisse deviner lequel)
> 
> Nasty


Le piercing au nombril ?  ::aie::

----------


## nasty

Gagn

----------


## Bakura

Ha t'es une fille (go zouffy, gooo !) ?  ::aie::  C'est rare sur ce site...

----------


## Remizkn

Utilise ton charme ravageur d'Odin!




> Envoy par nasty  
> Bah ca va vous avez pas des gouts de ch***tes!!!


Bien sr qu'on a pas des gouts de chiottes, sinon on aurait cr un topic Rap (mince j'ai encore drap!)...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Oui. D'ailleurs j'ai pas trs bien compris non plus, j'ai plus soumis ce groupe par rapport aux deux autres qu'il a cit (Hatebreed et Machine Head), qui n'ont effectivement pas grand chose  voir avec Pantera.


 :8O: 

Alors l faut qu'on m'explique. Aussi subtile soit elle, elle est o la diffrence entre Hatebreed et Pantera au niveau voix, riffs, vitesse, chant, mlodie... Je connais moins Machine Head mais de mmoire, c'est aussi brutal.

Je dois surement me tromper...

----------


## zooffy

> Ha t'es une fille (go zouffy, gooo !) ?  C'est rare sur ce site...


Voyons, Bakura, mon ami, un peu de retenue.

Analysons, en bon informaticien, l'ensemble des donnes  notre disposition.
C'est une fille : un bon point.
Elle a 20 ans (dclar) : moi, a me va, mais bon, mon ge dans mon profil est le vrai !
Elle aime le Mtal : a c'est un trs bon point
Elle est dans le domaine informatique : humpf, risqu, si elle est pro linux, a va pas le faire.
Elle habite  Conflans Ste Honorine (dclar) : outre le fait que j'y ai habit pendant 12 ans, je suis maintenant  environ 500 Km plus  l'Ouest et je ne reviendrais pas en RP.

Bref, tout a pour dire : bienvenue parmi nous Nasty, au plaisir de converser avec toi et, peut-tre boire une bire au HelFest.

----------


## zooffy

> Alors l faut qu'on m'explique. Aussi subtile soit elle, elle est o la diffrence entre Hatebreed et Pantera au niveau voix, riffs, vitesse, chant, mlodie... Je connais moins Machine Head mais de mmoire, c'est aussi brutal.
> 
> Je dois surement me tromper...


Entre Pantera et HateBreed, certes peu de diffrence, mme si Pantera reste un tantinet plus volontaire.
Avec Machine Head dj un peu plus, Machine est plus calme, tout de mme.

Mais l o il y a une grosse diffrence, c'est avec Sonic Syndicate, quand mme. 

Et oui, Bakura, je l'aime bien la bassiste, mais elle peut-tre un peu trop marie au guitariste, en fait .....

----------


## Bakura

> Alors l faut qu'on m'explique. Aussi subtile soit elle, elle est o la diffrence entre Hatebreed et Pantera au niveau voix, riffs, vitesse, chant, mlodie... Je connais moins Machine Head mais de mmoire, c'est aussi brutal.
> 
> Je dois surement me tromper...


Bah euh... a n'a pas grand chose  voir. Je connais mal Pantera mais sur ce que je viens d'couter, pas de voix crie sur Pantera, au contraire de Hatebreed. Plutt heavy pour Pantera et clairement metalcore bourrin amricain de ct d'Hatebreed  ::D: .

Pantera :




Hatebreed :

----------


## Bakura

> Et oui, Bakura, je l'aime bien la bassiste, mais elle peut-tre un peu trop marie au guitariste, en fait .....


Ha ouais ? Tu m'apprends un truc l...

----------


## ManusDei

> Les premiers. C'est quoi ta question au juste ? .


C'tait en rponse  DavidDeTroyes qui cherchait des groupes proches de Pantera.

----------


## nasty

Zoofy et Bakura: on se calme, je suis un mec!!!!!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah euh... a n'a pas grand chose  voir. Je connais mal Pantera mais sur ce que je viens d'couter, pas de voix crie sur Pantera, au contraire de Hatebreed. Plutt heavy pour Pantera et clairement metalcore bourrin amricain de ct d'Hatebreed .


Pas de voix cries sur les morceaux de Pantera ? Je suis pas d'accord. Certes un peu moins nombreuses que sur pas mal de morceaux de Hatebreed mais loin d'tre absente. Et encore, je chipote.

Par contre, j'aime autant les genres musicaux que les religions donc je ne te dirais pas de quel genre, c'est...

----------


## Remizkn

> Zoofy et Bakura: on se calme, je suis un mec!!!!!


Mince, on est tous du... ::cry:: , C'est pas grave, on fera avec.

*Bakura* tu m'as devanc, j'allais post _Cemetary Gates_ de *Pantera*!

----------


## Deadpool

> Zoofy et Bakura: on se calme, je suis un mec!!!!!


Epic Fail!  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## granquet

Pantera, pas de voix criee ... mais bien sur  ::mouarf:: 




basiquement Pantera y'as un "avant" Cowboys from Hell (qui fait beaucoup penser a du glam rock avec des riffs de tueur) et un apres Cowboys from Hell avec Phil aux vocals ... et la c'est LE Pantera thrash qui envoie du bois  ::D: 
(putaing, la compression sur youtube, c'est affreux)
(je fait rien mon compteur de message continue de monter, c'est un scandale, je voulais rester a 1234  ::cry::  ::cry:: )

----------


## Bakura

> Pantera, pas de voix criee ... mais bien sur 
> 
> YouTube- PanterA - The Great Southern Trendkill
> 
> basiquement Pantera y'as un "avant" Cowboys from Hell (qui fait beaucoup penser a du glam rock avec des riffs de tueur) et un apres Cowboys from Hell avec Phil aux vocals ... et la c'est LE Pantera thrash qui envoie du bois 
> (putaing, la compression sur youtube, c'est affreux)
> (je fait rien mon compteur de message continue de monter, c'est un scandale, je voulais rester a 1234 )


Effectivement, mille excuse aux fans de Pantera (bon ok j'avoue, je connais pas trop ce qu'ils font, j'ai juste cherch des sons sur YouTube pour dire que c'tait pas pareil  ::aie:: ).

----------


## zooffy

> Ha ouais ? Tu m'apprends un truc l...


Ben j'ai cru lire a sur Wiki, je retourne vrifier........
Ok, autant pour moi, j'ai confondu avec Annelyse Stefanowicz, la chanteuse de UNSUN.

Mais bon, Karin annonce tre fiance sur son MySpace, alors .....







> Zoofy et Bakura: on se calme, je suis un mec!!!!!


Bakura, tu m'as enduit d'erreur, pouerkkkkkk.
Moi qui te faisais confiance !!!!!

Mais o as tu pu croire que c'tait une fille ?

----------


## zooffy

> Pantera, pas de voix criee ... mais bien sur


Je plussoie (maintenant que je sais ce que a veux dire !!!)

Pantera t connu au dpart, quand j'tait jeune, pour justement envoyer de la viande sur les murs.

Par contre, du ct de HateBreed je suis deu que personne ne poste ma prfre, mais c'est peut-tre pas la meilleure du groupe, j'avoue ne pas connaitre  fond.
Elle sert de musique de fond  une pub annoce sur la grosse radio et le matin, quand j'ai besoins de me mettre la pche, elle passe bien. Il faut reconnaitre qu'elle envoi un truc qui fait que tout ton corps ce mets  bouger, en rythme.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Par contre, du ct de HateBreed je suis deu que personne ne poste ma prfre, mais c'est peut-tre pas la meilleure du groupe, j'avoue ne pas connaitre  fond.
> Elle sert de musique de fond  une pub annoce sur la grosse radio et le matin, quand j'ai besoins de me mettre la pche, elle passe bien. Il faut reconnaitre qu'elle envoi un truc qui fait que tout ton corps ce mets  bouger, en rythme.


Petite anecdote : un jour que ma femme tait d'humeur musicalement ouverte, je tente un petit skud de Hatebreed dans la voiture (pas fort). Arrive  "Destroy everything" (ce n'est pas la premire de l'album) elle me sort : "Pourquoi ils chantent : "Fait chaud, y'as plus de vague" ?".  :8O: 

Crise de rire avant de lui expliquer qu'ils chantaient en anglais et que c'tait pas a... Et le pire c'est que maintenant quand je l'coute, j'entends sa version !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Petite anecdote : un jour que ma femme tait d'humeur musicalement ouverte, je tente un petit skud de Hatebreed dans la voiture (pas fort). Arrive  "Destroy everything" (ce n'est pas la premire de l'album) elle me sort : "Pourquoi ils chantent : "Fait chaud, y'as plus de vague" ?". 
> 
> Crise de rire avant de lui expliquer qu'ils chantaient en anglais et que c'tait pas a... Et le pire c'est que maintenant quand je l'coute, j'entends sa version !!!


Haha, j'ai lu ton post avant d'couter la chanson et... j'entends la mme chose, fait chier  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

> Haha, j'ai lu ton post avant d'couter la chanson et... j'entends la mme chose, fait chier .


Je plussoie (j'adore ce nouveau mot dans mon vocabulaire !!!)

Mais l'anecdote est vraiment drle, j'aime beaucoup ce genre de chose.

----------


## Remizkn

Ah tiens je connaissais pas *Hatebreed*, j'aime bien, je vais aller en chercher d'autres d'eux...Et en plus fait chaud y a plus d'vagues (c'est des colos en fait!)  :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ah tiens je connaissais pas *Hatebreed*, j'aime bien, je vais aller en chercher d'autres d'eux...Et en plus fait chaud y a plus d'vagues (c'est des colos en fait!)


Pour moi, l'album Perseverance est une grosse tuerie suivi de Supremacy...  ::ccool:: 

Quand je vais dire  ma femme que sa version fait fureur...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Sans vouloir tre dsobligeant, je trouve que sur cette photo elle fait peur la madame.  ::?:

----------


## N_I_C_S

Salut, un cri du coeur pour un groupe trop mconnu : 





Le dernier vritable groupe punk !! A ct comparons, les Pantera, Machine Head, Slipknot, etc... de la petite bire ( consommer sans modration) .
Trouvez-moi un groupe qui sache blaster aussi puissant !!

----------


## granquet

Flash Special! Info Exclusive, fouttez les banderoles, les decalco, les machins qui clignotent partout: on a un depute metalleux !



il me semble qu'on l'a deja entendu s'exprimer sur le Hell Fest non?
en tout cas ca fait plutot plaisir de voir un mec qui a l'air de defendre ses ideaux ... (je dis "a l'air", parce que je connais pas le bonhome ... et que les politiques je me mefie toujours, m'enfin...)

et en plus le garcon joue de la guitare, ici sur scene avec Mass Hysteria:



bon okay, on vois bien que guitariste c'est pas son metier, mais c'est plutot pas trop mauvais, on peux tout de meme l'applaudir  ::): 

Ps: j'ai eu la news sur un autre forum, je remercie le PO s'il passe par la  :;): 

edit: effectivement, il avait deja ete remarque sur ce thread, par zooffy : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...e/#post5109470

----------


## zooffy

> Salut, un cri du coeur pour un groupe trop mconnu :


Humpf, mconnu !!!!!




> Le dernier vritable groupe punk !!


J'ose esprer que tu rigole l ! ! !
Naplam Death un groupe Punk ! ! ? ? ! !
Faut rviser tes classiques




> Trouvez-moi un groupe qui sache blaster aussi puissant !!


Ben l c'est jsute affaire de gout, mais Pantera  ses dbuts envoyait radicalement plus. Aujourd'hui on a des gens comme Rotting Christ qui envoyent svre et toute la ligne des Marduk, Mayhem et autre 1349. Ministry dans le genre se pose pas mal. CarCass assez violent. Enfin, bref....







> il me semble qu'on l'a deja entendu s'exprimer sur le Hell Fest non?
> en tout cas ca fait plutot plaisir de voir un mec qui a l'air de defendre ses ideaux ... (je dis "a l'air", parce que je connais pas le bonhome ... et que les politiques je me mefie toujours, m'enfin...)
> 
> edit: effectivement, il avait deja ete remarque sur ce thread, par zooffy : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...e/#post5109470


Alors, pour le complment d'information il n'est pas Mtalleux lui mme, mais son fils l'est. Visiblement on peut avoir confiance en lui car il dfend un simple truc : la libert d'expression et de pense. Maintenant je vais aller voir ce qu'il fait avec sa guitare avec Mass et sa veste rouge !!!!!

Mais bon, la polmique contre le HellFest lance  droite par Madame Boutin et  Gauche par Franois Bchu est maintenant tombe, les lections sont passes !
Mme la Grosse radio s'en sert pour faire des spots de pub pour le Hellfest !!!!

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je suis all voir Lamb Of God  Fribourg le week-end pass  ::ccool:: 

C'est vraiment norme comme musique.

----------


## nasty

Vous voulez du blast? 

Last Day of Humanity... l'avant dernier album, en 7minutes t'as fini l'album.

C'est gras, violent, trash, ca blast a 200km/h... Tu comprends que dalle mais c'est cool... 

Vive le gore grind

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

> Salut, un cri du coeur pour un groupe trop mconnu : Dailymotion - napalm death - silence is deafening - une vido Musique 
> Le dernier vritable groupe punk !! A ct comparons, les Pantera, Machine Head, Slipknot, etc... de la petite bire ( consommer sans modration) .
> Trouvez-moi un groupe qui sache blaster aussi puissant !!


C'est quand mme relativement connu Napalm Death (perso je connais grce  You Suffer But Why  ::D: ). (Sinon je rejoins Zoofy, du punk Napalm Death ?)

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est quand mme relativement connu Napalm Death


Je plussoie, a fait plus de 15 ans que je connais. 
C'est peut-tre un peu moins connu maintenant, c'est un vieux groupe tout de mme.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je plussoie, a fait plus de 15 ans que je connais. 
> C'est peut-tre un peu moins connu maintenant, c'est un vieux groupe tout de mme.


La premire fois que j'en ai entendu parler c'tait au lyce donc en 95 environ... Donc 15 ans, oui...

----------


## zooffy

Rha, les p'tits jenes....

Napalm, c'est sorti j'tais au collge, donc entre 1981 et 1985. Mais j'ai un trou sur l'anne exacte. non, non, me forcez pas  aller voir mon ami Google.


Eh, oh, au fait, vous savez quoi : J - 10 ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## zooffy

Bon, j'ai craqu j'y suis all : 1982 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napalm_Death

----------


## Invit

> Napalm, c'est sorti j'tais au collge, donc entre 1981 et 1985.


Je confirme, c'est sorti quand j'tais au collge.  :8-): 
Et c'est loin d'tre inconnu et c'est srement plus proche du punk que de la salsa ou de la rumba, si on veut...

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Humpf, mconnu !!!!!


 en tout cas nettement moins connu qu'un Pantera ou un Slipknot, alors qu'ils le mritent amplement  mon humble avis. C'est rest assez injustement un "petit" groupe.



> J'ose esprer que tu rigole l ! ! !
> Naplam Death un groupe Punk ! ! ? ? ! !


 Absolument, ce sont eux-mme qui revendiquent cette filiation, et elle d'ailleurs particulirement perceptible dans la musique de leurs 2/3 derniers disques (dont le dernier et fantastique "time waits for no slave"), et cette filiation est vidente dans les thmes abords, trs politiques et anarchistes.



> Ben l c'est jsute affaire de gout, mais Pantera  ses dbuts envoyait radicalement plus.


Je te le concde,  leurs dbuts ils n'avaient pas la production qu'ils mritaient, mais maintenant leur son est ENORME (en gros depuis "ennemy of the music business" en 2000), et les morceaux dchirent tout.C'est simple, tous les autres groupes me paraissent bien fade  ct. D'autant que c'est un fantastique groupe de scne, je les ai vus  Limoges et c'est un de mes meilleurs concerts : son parfait, une ambiance de folie, ... Bref, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ce groupe n'a pas plus "explos", c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.

----------


## zooffy

> Bref, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ce groupe n'a pas plus "explos", c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


Pour une simple et bonne raison : ce qui est bien est litiste, donc rserv  l'lite et, par voie de consquence,  peu de gens.

Perso, j'aime pas et j'ai jamais aim, a envoie trop de viande sur les murs  mon gout. Mais je dois bien avouer que mon fiston c'est bien clat  slamer devant eux au HellFEst l'anne dernire (le portable SG tout neuf avec cran tactile n'en pas revenu !!!).

Maintenant, aprs une lecture assidue, Wikipedia les place Punk, mais au dbut. Et c'est vrai que dans mes souvenirs, a sonnait plus punk au dbut. Actuellement, d'un point de vue purement musical (vu que je me tamponne du message des chansons), Wiki et les webzine les classe en DeathGRind, avec un passage pralable par le Death Metal. Presque bon, sauf c'tait du BRUTAL Death Metal, style  part entire depuis Cannibal Corpse. 
La voix du chanteur les ratache inexorablement au Death, qu'il soit Brutal ou Grind. Quand ua phras guitaristique, s'ils jouaient un poil moins vite on pourrait retrouver les structures de base du Death, mais faut dire qu'ils envoient les sagouins.

Bref, j'aime toujours pas, mais sans eux la plante Mtal manquerait de quelque chose, c'est une vidence.

----------


## Bakura

Allez les amis, je vous fait partager un grand moment de musique. Attention c'est violent, tendance hardcore brutal black metal avec une pointe de death. J'ai mme dcel des pointes viking.




ZouZouZou ZOUBIDA, ZouZouZou ZOUBIDA !!!!

----------


## Invit

> Allez les amis, je vous fait partager un grand moment de musique. Attention c'est violent, tendance hardcore brutal black metal avec une pointe de death. J'ai mme dcel des pointes viking.


il y a des choses dont on aimerait perdre le souvenir...
Des semaines en tte du top50, tout comme Jordy ou Peter & Sloane...
Vive la France !

----------


## Bakura

J'avais un an quand c'est sorti, mais effectivement je viens d'aller voir sur Wikipedia... disque de platine, plusieurs semaines n1  :8O: ... Ca a du vous marquer  vie  ::cry:: .

----------


## Invit

> Ca a du vous marquer  vie .


Pourquoi crois-tu que je suis parti au Qubec ?

----------


## Bakura

> Pourquoi crois-tu que je suis parti au Qubec ?


Pour les jolies filles et cet accent so sexy ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Pour les jolies filles et cet accent so sexy ?


Pour Cur de Patate, en somme !  ::mouarf::

----------


## granquet

> Le dernier vritable groupe punk !! A ct comparons, les Pantera, Machine Head, Slipknot, etc... de la petite bire ( consommer sans modration) .
> Trouvez-moi un groupe qui sache blaster aussi puissant !!


mconnu Napalm ... mouais ... pas convaincu  ::mrgreen:: 

je trouve que Napalm est le pire groupe de metal qu'il soit (et je suis serieux ... bon, ptetre juste apres Tokyo Hotel  ::aie:: )
ouais, les mecs blastent, ouais y jouent vite, ouais y chante fort ... mais euh? c'est de la musique que j'ecoute tout de meme, pas un concours de vitesse.

meme repris par d'autres (j'ai un album Tribute to Napalm Death dans un coin, avec notamment Siege, Kreator et Agnostic Front dessus), ca me laisse froid.

moi y faut me faire monter la sauce, me sortir un putain de riff d'intro qui m'accroche, enchainer ca avec un break de la mort avant de balancer le chant sur une rythmique tout en double stop/palm mute en contre-temps pour tout lacher sur un solo de la mort et me faire redescendre tranquillou avec un ptit chorus sur la fin... un morceau ca nait, ca vit,ca explose et ca meurs.
des groupes comme Pantera, Black Label Society ou Metallica sont balaise dans le domaine
c'est pas une question de voix, de style ou quoi que ce soit, on retrouve les memes choses chez Mayhem, Cannibal Corpse, Impaled Nazarene, Naglfar, Obituary... et meme chez Gorgoroth.
y'a meme des groupes de grind qui l'ont tres bien compris, t'ecoute du Cephalic Carnage, ou les debuts de Carcass (que j'adore), voir meme Anal Cunt ou a l'extreme carrement Disfigured bitch ...

Pantera c'est la superbe soiree romantique avec balade sur les canaux a venise, diner aux chandelles, dessert gourmand et grimpette aux rideaux jusqu'a epuisement...

Napalm Death c'est la sodomie surprise a sec.

*granquet - ouverture d'esprit et respect des autres toussa toussa*

^ c'est quand je fait ce genre de posts que tu te dis que le mec a vraiment que ca a fouttre  ::cry::

----------


## Bakura

Tu vas te faire des ennemis l  ::D: . Mais bon, Napalm Death a reste quand mme les auteurs de ce monument du mtal, et rien que pour a...

----------


## Bakura

> Pour Cur de Patate, en somme !


J'aime beaucoup Coeur de Pirate...

----------


## zooffy

> mconnu Napalm ... mouais ... pas convaincu  .....


Alors peut-tre aprcieras tu cela alors : 



Je viens de tomber dessus sur la Grosse Radio et j'ai t scotch de voir, enfin d'entendre, enfin, de voir que ce n'tait pas le Grand RJ DIO.

Bonne coute, la version est super bien reprise et juste altre ce qu'il faut.

----------


## zooffy

> Tu vas te faire des ennemis l .


Pourquoi se ferait il des ennemis, mon cher Bakura ?

Ne sommes nous pas dans un tat dmocratique, sur un forum de gens dot d'un cerveau suprieur aux autres (heu oui, informaticien plus mtalleux, a fait trs suprieur.... !)

Bref, exprimer son opinion ne doit pas engendrer le fait de se faire des ennemis ou alors la sortie, c'est l bas.
Au contraire de l'avis diffrent n la progression.

----------


## Invit

> J'aime beaucoup Coeur de Pirate...


Personnellement, je ne supporte pas.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aime beaucoup Coeur de Pirate...


Alestorm ?

----------


## nasty

Bakura je te hais, dj tu me fais passer pour une demoiselle mais en plus, vu que je ne connaissais pas cur de pirate, et qi'en temps normal tu nous sors du gros son, bah j'ai t couter vite fait... Je te hais, j'ai perdu mes oreilles!!!  ::aie:: 

Ce soir ce sera du Nother! 

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

> Alestorm ?
> 
> YouTube- Alestorm - Keelhauled


C'est fendard ton truc  ::mouarf:: . Ca me fait penser  un mix entre Finntroll et Korpiklaani  ::mouarf:: .

Nasty > Dsol de t'avoir dtruit tes tympas, mais oui, j'aime beaucoup Coeur de Pirate  ::oops:: . Comme je suis un fan incontest de Kyo  ::oops:: .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est fendard ton truc . Ca me fait penser  un mix entre Finntroll et Korpiklaani .
> 
> Nasty > Dsol de t'avoir dtruit tes tympas, mais oui, j'aime beaucoup Coeur de Pirate . Comme je suis un fan incontest de Kyo .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EaB3U1Ppas


Pleymo... Depuis Medecine cake, c'est devenu vraiment pas terrible... D'ailleurs la Team Nowhere en gnrale c'est plus c'que c'tait ("c'tait mieux avant")  ::(:

----------


## nasty

Je confirme le team noWhere a bien chang, j'etais un fan d'Enhancer a la base (Ils sont parti du bahut, j'entrai en seconde, je les ai loup d'un an) mais depuis electro choc (je suis meme pas sur du titre de l'album) j'ai bien decroch.

/me part en chantant "Cingls cingl..."

Nasty

----------


## zooffy

> Comme je suis un fan incontest de Kyo .


Dans le mme registre que Nasty, mon fils est all  la mme cole primaire qu'eux, enfin, les deux frangins du groupe.

Et moi aussi, j'aime bien Kyo, mais juste une peu.

----------


## getz85

Bon et si on parlait mtal, parce que Kyo...  ::mouarf:: 

http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/flesh...god-apocalypse

----------


## Bakura

> Bon et si on parlait mtal, parce que Kyo... 
> 
> http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/flesh...god-apocalypse


La reprise d'At The Gates  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  ! Ils ont encore augment le tempo par rapport  l'original  ::lol:: .

----------


## getz85

> La reprise d'At The Gates  ! Ils ont encore augment le tempo par rapport  l'original .


Je connais pas l'original! (je connais trs peu At The Gates, malgr leur statut...)  ::oops:: 
Mais j'aime bien cette version l.

----------


## Bakura

> Je connais pas l'original! (je connais trs peu At The Gates, malgr leur statut...) 
> Mais j'aime bien cette version l.


Ca reste quand mme assez proche, mais la voix du chanteur d'At The Gates est plus criarde, je prfre  ::aie:: .




Tiens, les meilleures :







Il faudrait que j'coute leurs premiers albums tiens...

----------


## getz85

Ah ouais en effet, la reprise est assez fidle, mais un brin "boost" ^^

C'est pas mal, mme si je prfre pour le coup les voix plus rauques, plus Death quoi, mais a ne me drange absolument pas!
C'est trs sympa, a me fait un peu penser  Dew Scented.

----------


## Bakura

> Ah ouais en effet, la reprise est assez fidle, mais un brin "boost" ^^
> 
> C'est pas mal, mme si je prfre pour le coup les voix plus rauques, plus Death quoi, mais a ne me drange absolument pas!
> C'est trs sympa, a me fait un peu penser  Dew Scented.


Bah bien sr que c'est bon, a reste les initiateurs du mlodeath avec In Flames et DT !

Ecoute a, a date de 1994  ::oops:: .  J'tais en moyenne section de maternelle  cette poque  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## getz85

hh moi j'avais 9 ans, je savait mme pas que le mtal existait  ::D: 

C'est pas mal, mme si j'ai prfr les deux que t'avais mis avant.
Par contre In Flames, je supporte pas...
Tiens je sais pas si t'as dj cout "l'hommage" d'Ultra vomit  At The Gates :

----------


## Bakura

Je connais cette reprise d'Ultra Vomit  ::D: . Pour In Flames... Je te mets ma prfr d'In Flames, c'est pas possible de pas aimer a  ::D:  !

----------


## TocTocKiL?

se jette dans la fosse....




> Je connais cette reprise d'Ultra Vomit . Pour In Flames... Je te mets ma prfr d'In Flames, c'est pas possible de pas aimer a  !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfzUiNOlqIk



lol je connais une fille qui  un chant plus  guttural  que Anders Fridn...




pour ceux qui prfre du chant lyric...




ce qui est   Heavy  (on dit pas cool...) dans le mtal c'est son tendu, qu'on prenne un air classique, d'opra, un musique folklorique.... 
on peut en refair un morceau de metal!

on arrive mme  transformer de la merde en quelque chose d'coutable...

----------


## Remizkn

Ah j'avais dja post y a un bout de temps Keehauled de Alestorm! Usurpateur!

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah j'avais dja post y a un bout de temps Keehauled de Alestorm! Usurpateur!


Je l'ai pas fait exprs monsieur, j'le jure ! Je suis arriv y a 4 pages, c'est tout, je voulais pas, vraiment, si si, je vous assure !  ::hola:: 

(sur ce, je pars m'couter Slayer, pour me ressourcer mentalement et me prparer  du dbogage actif)

----------


## Bakura

Un p'tit retour en Allemagne du ct du viking mtal, l c'est assez intressant parce que on sort un peu du ct dconne et "buvons de la bire" si cher au viking, avec ici un petit ct presque mlancholique :

----------


## N_I_C_S

Salut, dsl de revenir sur le cas Napalm Death (le lourd), mais j'ai du m'absenter cette semaine.



> mconnu Napalm ... mouais ... pas convaincu


Dj rpondu.



> je trouve que Napalm est le pire groupe de metal qu'il soit (et je suis serieux ... bon, ptetre juste apres Tokyo Hotel )
> ouais, les mecs blastent, ouais y jouent vite, ouais y chante fort ... mais euh? c'est de la musique que j'ecoute tout de meme, pas un concours de vitesse.


Je ne vais pas discuter les gots et les couleurs mais je dois dire que c'est faux, on ne peut pas rduire la zique de Napalm  une compt de vitesse. Les morceaux sont truffs de passages hardcore/thrash/punk qui les loigne du grind classique. Ils ont mme eu une priode, vers 95, initie par "diatribes" qui vit la disparition quasi-complte du blast et l'engagement dans une voie plus indus. Ca en fait un groupe plus complexe et intressant que la plupart de leurs collgues.



> moi y faut me faire monter la sauce, me sortir un putain de riff d'intro qui m'accroche, enchainer ca avec un break de la mort avant de balancer le chant sur une rythmique tout en double stop/palm mute en contre-temps pour tout lacher sur un solo de la mort et me faire redescendre tranquillou avec un ptit chorus sur la fin... un morceau ca nait, ca vit,ca explose et ca meurs.
> des groupes comme Pantera, Black Label Society ou Metallica sont balaise dans le domaine


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la puissance d'un morceau peut venir aussi du refus assum de la moindre fioriture. Avoir un message de rvolte  faire passer, le faire le plus direct et fort possible, c'est tout l'intrt de ce groupe. Perso, ce ct intransigeant (on s'en fout des solos, des transitions qui font joli, des enchainements habiles, etc...), je trouve a mme touchant comme mode d'expression. Alors on peut trouver a monolithique mais c'est ce martelage incessant qui en fait les descendants de The Exploited plutt que d'Iron Maiden (que j'adore par ailleurs) et, selon moi, un des groupes les plus puissants de la plante.



> Pantera c'est la superbe soiree romantique avec balade sur les canaux a venise, diner aux chandelles, dessert gourmand et grimpette aux rideaux jusqu'a epuisement...
> 
> Napalm Death c'est la sodomie surprise a sec.


Oh c'te mtaphore ! Y a des enfants qui regardent... Pour mesurer leur potentiel "tubesque", (malgr le clip pourri) coutes a : 





Si a peut te donner moins l'impression de te faire ...  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon allez j'arrte avec mes envoles lyriques sur Napalm...




> *granquet - ouverture d'esprit et respect des autres toussa toussa*
> 
> ^ c'est quand je fait ce genre de posts que tu te dis que le mec a vraiment que ca a fouttre


Non, non, y a pas de souci, a me drange pas de dbattre.

PS : Un trs bon groupe de stoner francais dcouvert rcemment (j'espre que personne n'en a parl) :

----------


## Bakura

Je reprends la description vue sur un autre forum, parce que je l'aime bien : "du rock ind avec une voix un peu black"  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Mf8onaUbw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Mf8onaUbw[/ame]

Sinon, j'avais dj post du Gris ici (du DSBM), et mme leur nouveau album avec Sombre Forts sous le nom de Miserere Luminis. J'ai trouv un live d'assez bonne qualit :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrV4QqEgHb8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrV4QqEgHb8[/ame]

----------


## N_I_C_S

> Un p'tit retour en Allemagne du ct du viking mtal, l c'est assez intressant parce que on sort un peu du ct dconne et "buvons de la bire" si cher au viking, avec ici un petit ct presque mlancholique :


Vraiment sympa, ce petit ct nostalgique me fait penser aux pionniers Bathory : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

> Un p'tit retour en Allemagne du ct du viking mtal, l c'est assez intressant parce que on sort un peu du ct dconne et "buvons de la bire" si cher au viking, avec ici un petit ct presque mlancholique :


Alors l, je m'insurge et je m'inscrit en faux !
D'abords le Vinking Mtal est quelque chose de srieux, parce que boire de la bire, c'est srieux !
Mais tout de mme va faire un tour vers Amon Amarth, rfrence en la matire, pour ne pas dire Empereur de la chose, voire exemple  suivre. Ils sont plus que srieux dans leur texte et surtout leur musique n'a rien de commun avec ton exemple.
En fait, musicalement, ton exemple c'est du Black, c'est tout. Il ne suffit pas de raconter une histoire de Viking pour faire du Viking Mtal. il faut saturer sa voix, faire des solos de tueur et frapper sa batterie en demi contre temps.




> Vraiment sympa, ce petit ct nostalgique me fait penser aux pionniers Bathory : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpc-831GPs


L aussi, rien de Viking dans Bathory qui revendique eux mme une tiquette Black Epique. Par contre, la ressemblance entre les deux morceaux est trs clair, ce qui tend  dmontrer mon premier propos.

Bon, puisque depuis quelques messages tout le monde post, je vais vous poster un truc super connu, qui n'innove pas et qui n'apporte rien dans aucun dbat, mais bordel, ce truc ds le matin,  fond dans les esgourdes, a donne une pche de malade.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBwgX8yBqsw"]YouTube- Hatebreed - "Destroy Everything" - official music video[/ame]

----------


## getz85

> Alors l, je m'insurge et je m'inscrit en faux !
> D'abords le Vinking Mtal est quelque chose de srieux, parce que boire de la bire, c'est srieux !
> Mais tout de mme va faire un tour vers Amon Amarth, rfrence en la matire, pour ne pas dire Empereur de la chose, voire exemple  suivre. Ils sont plus que srieux dans leur texte et surtout leur musique n'a rien de commun avec ton exemple.
> En fait, musicalement, ton exemple c'est du Black, c'est tout. Il ne suffit pas de raconter une histoire de Viking pour faire du Viking Mtal. il faut saturer sa voix, faire des solos de tueur et frapper sa batterie en demi contre temps.
> 
> 
> 
> L aussi, rien de Viking dans Bathory qui revendique eux mme une tiquette Black Epique. Par contre, la ressemblance entre les deux morceaux est trs clair, ce qui tend  dmontrer mon premier propos.
> 
> ...


J'adorais couter cette chanson d'Hatebreed en jouant  Red Faction:Guerilla et dtruire tout ce qui trainait!  ::massacre::  ::massacre::  ::massacre::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> YouTube- Hatebreed - "Destroy Everything" - official music video


 ::furieux::  Fait chaud, y'as plus de vague ! Fait chaud, y'as plus de vague !  ::furieux::

----------


## Bakura

> En fait, musicalement, ton exemple c'est du Black, c'est tout. Il ne suffit pas de raconter une histoire de Viking pour faire du Viking Mtal. il faut saturer sa voix, faire des solos de tueur et frapper sa batterie en demi contre temps.


ET boire de la bire, ET manger un poulet entier avec les mains sur une table en bois, ET vivre dans une cabane en bois dans une fort, ET avoir des longs cheveux et une femme blonde aux yeux bleus, et l tu peux prtendre faire du viking mtal  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

> ET boire de la bire,


N'oublions pas l'hydromel, boisson beaucoup plus Viking que la bire. M'en fout, j'aime les deux



> ET manger un poulet entier avec les mains sur une table en bois,


J'ai une table en bois et j'aime bien le poulet, c'est bien meilleur avec les mains.



> ET vivre dans une cabane en bois dans une fort,


Mon rve !



> ET avoir des longs cheveux


J'ai arrt : 




> et une femme blonde aux yeux bleus,


J'en cherche une, hi hi 




> et l tu peux prtendre faire du viking mtal .


Cool, je vais chercher ma basse.

----------


## Bakura

Cay koi se louke ?  ::aie::  Si tu veux pcho d'la blonde va falloir changer de tte, a devient urgent  ::lol:: .

----------


## zooffy

> Cay koi se louke ?  Si tu veux pcho d'la blonde va falloir changer de tte, a devient urgent .


Ou pas !

J'te dirat a Mercredi prochain.

En attendant cherche bien qui  la mme tte que moi. On va voir ta culture mtaleuse, hi hi hi

----------


## Deadpool

> 


Pas mal. Reste juste  ajouter un peu de cuir, des clous, des lunettes de soleil et  tailler un peu la barbe et ce sera tout bon comme lui.



 ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## zooffy

perdu DeadPool !

Ce n'est pas celui l

----------


## Mat.M

Wouaah respect pour Rob Halford !
Je ne permets pas qu'on se moque du leader de Judas Priest  :8O: ..

Sinon y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui va  la HellFest ?
J'y serais bien all mais j'habite de l'autre cot de l'Atlantique  ::mouarf::

----------


## zooffy

Moi j'y vais

----------


## Bakura

> Ou pas !
> 
> J'te dirat a Mercredi prochain.
> 
> En attendant cherche bien qui  la mme tte que moi. On va voir ta culture mtaleuse, hi hi hi




??

----------


## Deadpool

> ??


En l'occurrence, on cherche un mec sans cheveux, non?

----------


## Bakura

> En l'occurrence, on cherche un mec sans cheveux, non?


Ouais mais ya un p'tit air quand mme je trouve =).

----------


## granquet

> En attendant cherche bien qui  la mme tte que moi. On va voir ta culture mtaleuse, hi hi hi


trop facile:


mais je crois que tu pensais pas a lui? si?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

> trop facile:
> 
> 
> mais je crois que tu pensais pas a lui? si?


Wow, cette ressemblance ! Et ce bracelet  pique, je veux le mme  ::love::  !! C'est le mec de Slayer non ?  ::):

----------


## granquet

> Sinon y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui va  la HellFest ?


j'ai toujours pas mes billets, j'habite a seulement 330 bornes.
je ne sais pas si j'y vais  ::aie:: 

*granquet - en mode rache.

----------


## Deadpool

Y'a lui aussi.  ::D: 


Sauf qu'il n'a pas de barbe.  ::lol:: 

Et bizarrement, j'ai le sentiment que zoofy n'coute pas Satriani mais peut tre que je me trompe.

----------


## zooffy

Et pourquoi Zooffy couterias pas du Satriani, franchement. C'est quoi cette case dans laquelle on range le Zooffy, voyons, voyons un peu de srieux les enfants.

Donc si, a m'arrive d'couter du Satriani mais pas spontanment.

Ensuite, Granquet c'est bien Kerry King sur ta photo ? si oui, c'est toi qui gagne. Parce que l, je le reconnais pas.

Ah oui, Bakura, "le mec de Slayer" c'est Kerry King, un peu de culture mon ami.....

Enfin, je savais pas que Satriani avait ausi coup sa chevelure. a lui va bien, mais bon, j'espre qu'il avait une bonne raison.

Quant au premier essai avec Lemmi, oui, c'est aussi flateur, mais c'est la tte que j'avais avant, avec des cheveux.

C'est marrant ce petit jeu. 

Allez, je vous laisse j'ai un gros sac  dos  prparer. Ce week-end c'est la grans messe, ne l'oubliez pas.
Et maintenant que vous connaissez ma bobine, si vous venez au HellFEst, faites signe.

----------


## Deadpool

> Enfin, je savais pas que Satriani avait ausi coup sa chevelure. a lui va bien, mais bon, *j'espre qu'il avait une bonne raison*.


Ben, il les perdait.  ::lol:: 

Et toi c'est quoi ta raison? ::ange::

----------


## Invit

> Enfin, je savais pas que Satriani avait ausi coup sa chevelure. a lui va bien, mais bon, j'espre qu'il avait une bonne raison.


Il a le coco ras depuis 1996. Et oui, la calvitie frappe aussi les "anciens" cheveux longs...

----------


## granquet

> Ensuite, Granquet c'est bien Kerry King sur ta photo ? si oui, c'est toi qui gagne. Parce que l, je le reconnais pas.


c'est bien kerry, alors? qu'est-ce que je gagne?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Trs bon : (tout couter, il y a deux chansons en une quasimment)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PYxFq5NN1g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PYxFq5NN1g[/ame]

----------


## N_I_C_S

Bizarrement, j'ai prfr la premire partie, a m'a fait pens  du Elend (un petit extrait ? : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkhxv4i_dUo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkhxv4i_dUo&feature=related[/ame]
), la partie black m'a parue moins intressante, peut-tre  cause du son de la vido...

Par contre, dans les vidos similaires, je suis tomb sur a (the worst song ever ! ): 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-eBzbth40&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH-eBzbth40&feature=related[/ame]
Ca m'a bien fait marrer, c'est un peu les Pierre Boulez du black (en plus je suis sr qu'il faut tre bon  la gratte pour faire a...).

----------


## granquet

bon, si vous voulez vous la jouer comme ca, moonsorrow obligatoire  ::aie:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gdf_0kmsWls"]YouTube- Matkan Lopussa - Moonsorrow[/ame]

bon, jvais chercher des mouchoirs  ::calim2::

----------


## N_I_C_S

C'est pas mal, mais je trouve qu'il y a un petit ct eurovision ::mrgreen:: .
Si on se la joue heavenly voice, voici les matres : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1WaQmxrXdw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1WaQmxrXdw&feature=related[/ame]
Aaah Lisa, elle est trop belle !

----------


## zooffy

> Ben, il les perdait. 
> 
> Et toi c'est quoi ta raison?


Ben une photo valant mieux qu'un long discours






> c'est bien kerry, alors? qu'est-ce que je gagne?


Ben je sais pas, mon respect pour commencer, a n'a pas de prix et pour le reste tu as Master card !!!

Et tu auras le droit de faire un gros bizou sur mon crne.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben une photo valant mieux qu'un long discours


Aie.  ::aie:: 


Sinon c'tait bien le Hellfest?

Question purement rthorique, a devait forcment poutrer...  :8-):

----------


## zooffy

> Aie. 
> 
> 
> Sinon c'tait bien le Hellfest?
> 
> Question purement rthorique, a devait forcment poutrer...


Rthorique ou pas je dirais cela : Big Ficking HellFest, Mother Fucker Christine Boutin, next one ?

Et Kiss, un vrai plaisir, Twisted Syster, des montres, Alice Cooper, un dieu.

Le reste, a va tre long. Du bon, du grand, du pur trois jours de dlire pur et puissant.
Sur tous les concerts que j'ai vu ma seule dception fut sur Candelmass, le nouveau chanteur est une bouze. Du reste, faut que j'aille chercher quand est ce qu'ils ont fait cette connerie.

Mme un truc sur lequel je suis encore sur le cul : My Dying BRide est not Doom sur le programme du HF. Ben en fait, le Doom c'est bien  ::D: 
Je connaissais mal ce style, mais si le Doom c'est a, a me convient parfaitement.

En rsum :  tous les mtalleux qui n'ont pas fait le dplacement, soyez pas trop nunuche l'anne prochaine,  tout ceux qui ont voulu que a ne se tienne pas : aller vous faire foutre, envers et contre vous, le HellFEst sera l !

J'arrte, je pourrais en cire pendant des heures et saturer le disque du serveur, hi hi hi

----------


## pseudocode

> En rsum :  tous les mtalleux qui n'ont pas fait le dplacement, soyez pas trop nunuche l'anne prochaine,  tout ceux qui ont voulu que a ne se tienne pas : aller vous faire foutre, envers et contre vous, le HellFEst sera l !


J'aime bien le mtal en tant que musique. Aprs j'ai plus de mal avec le cot "communautaire" des metalleux, entendez par l les runions de mecs savamment habills en fringues noires crasseuses  l'effigie de leur groupe prfr (ou suppos tel), buvant de la bire et dont les discussions sont  mi chemin entre le quizz musical et le documentaire biographique.  ::D: 

Bon allez, bon changer du blackmet, un peu de jpunk:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0QwXaUwhEc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0QwXaUwhEc[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

Il parait que TF1 a fait un reportage sur le Hellfest dans l'mission 7  8.

Y'en a qui l'ont vu?

----------


## pseudocode

> Il parait que TF1 a fait un reportage sur le Hellfest dans l'mission 7  8.
> 
> Y'en a qui l'ont vu?


Yep. On pourrait rsumer a par "Une plonge dans l'univers des metalleux, qui ne sont finalement pas si mchants que ca". 

Quelques remarques sur le penchant satanique (en suggrant du marketing) et les connotations droites-extrmistes (en suggrant que ca reste une minorit). Au final, les metalleux s'en tirent plutot bien. Ce sont plutot les cathos qui passent pour des rabat-joies. C'en est meme curieux de voir ca sur TF1.  :8O:

----------


## zooffy

Je l'ai vu. Le Mtal n'est pas massacr, les catho en prenne pour leur grade, tant mieux, z'avez qu' pas nous chercher !

Plus srieusement, le pointage du doigt sur l'extrme droite est parfaitment. exagr. Le prtre avec son truc sur la croix de fer me fait marrer. Le jeune lui explique qu'il se gourre mais pour ce prter l'Allemagne n'avait aucun exsitence 1936, quel manque de culture.

Ensuite le Satanisme, bon, les mecs prennent Watain aussi, pas tonnant.
Mais ils ont oubli toute la micro communaut de BM qui pronne le retour de Stallin au pouvoir (et oui, y en a !!), les quelques groupes amricains qui font du "Jsus revient" en Black Mtal  fond.

Et ils n'ont pas assez insister sur le ct PAGAN de la plupart des groupes et des mtalleux. Parce que,  la base, la communaut mtalleuse, outre ces discours biographiques sur les groupes, en habit noir, mangeant des tartines de houblons, c'est surtout un tat d'esprit ouvert, tolrant et libre de toute oppression clricale. C'est pour se sortir du joug judo chrtien crasant l'humanit depuis 2000 ans que le Mtaleux se rfugie dans cette subtile et douce musique.

Bien,  vous, une trs bonne semaine en perspective. Que Odin veille sur vous et vos familles.

PS: DeadPool, je pense qu'il doit tre revisionable sur TF1 replay, mais pas sur.

----------


## pseudocode

> C'est pour se sortir du joug judo chrtien crasant l'humanit depuis 2000 ans que le Mtaleux se rfugie dans cette subtile et douce musique.


j'ai du mal a croire que les mtaleux soient tous des pov chtites n'enfants perscuts depuis le berceau par des parents intgristes religieux, et n'ayant comme unique moyen d'mancipation que l'coute de grindcore.  ::D: 

Je ne suis meme pas sr qu'ils aient lus un seul texte sur l'histoire des religions (et, non, je n'inclus pas les paroles de manowar ou rhapsody dans cette catgorie).

----------


## zooffy

> que l'coute de grindcore.


Ce qui tend  dmontrer ma thorie !
Tu rduis l'immence plante mtal  un seul style, presque confidentiel !!!!!!!

Alors, pour enrichir ta culture, je te laisse le soin de demander  ton ami Google de t'en raconter plus sur : 
Le Heavy Metal
Le Death Metal
Le Dark Metal
Le Viking Metal
Le Pagan Metal
L'Indutrial Metal
Le Gothic Metal
Le Doom Metal
Le Drone MEtal
Le Speed Metal
Le Power Metal
Sans oublier que pas mal de ces styles peuvent tre, tour  tour : Epic, Symphonic, Melodic, Brutal.

Bref, je ne frquente la commaunut Mtal que depuis 1979 et je n'ai particip qu' 4 projets associatifs au sein de la communaut, donc je peux aussi avoir une vision fausse de la chose. Mais bon

Enfin, bref................................................................................

----------


## pseudocode

> Ce qui tend  dmontrer ma thorie !
> Tu rduis l'immence plante mtal  un seul style, presque confidentiel !!!!!!!


Tout a fait. Ma remarque est aussi rductrice que la tienne.  ::D: 

Le mtaleux (moi en l'occurrence) n'est pas plus fan de Grindcore, que martyr du "joug judo chrtien".

----------


## zooffy

Un petit peu de proslytisme, venez nombreux rejoindre le dernier bon groupe sur FaceBook : http://www.facebook.com/?sk=23618316...39093272767609

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Un petit peu de proslytisme, venez nombreux rejoindre le dernier bon groupe sur FaceBook : http://www.facebook.com/?sk=23618316...39093272767609


DDT like this  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

> Un petit peu de proslytisme, venez nombreux rejoindre le dernier bon groupe sur FaceBook : http://www.facebook.com/?sk=23618316...39093272767609


J'ai encore mieux pour lutter contre la dcadence moderne...je m'inscris pas sur Facebook (qui selon moi en est quand mme l'un des eminent symbole).

----------


## zooffy

Rmi, fais pas ton TRVU EVIL !!!

Certes Facebook c'est mal, c'est gnia, gnia, mais c'est surtout devenu incontournable si tu veux communiquer  bloc.

Les infos qui ont t diffuse suite aux interventions de Boutin et De VIlliers sur FaceBook ont certainement contribu  la grande russite du HellFest cette anne.

Je vais te prendre un exemple  l'envers : l'Europe, c'est de la merde, on le sait bien. Bon, les partis souverainistes qui pronnent la sortie de leur tat respectif de l'Europe, ils sont bien tous candidat aux lections et se mettent dedans, justement dans le truc qu'ils veulent dtruire.

Ben l, avec FaceBook, c'est un peu pareil : c'est tout pourris, mais t'es plus ou moins oblig d'en passer par l si tu veux communiquer et vhiculer une ide vers une grande masse de gens (pour pas trop cher).

Mme les plus gros paganistes que je connais ne rejettent pas l'lectricit !!!!

Maintenant sur le fond, tu as raison, il faut le reconnaitre. Mais concentre toi plus sur la qualit du texte d'introduction du groupe qui est de toute beaut, je trouve.

----------


## Remizkn

Mouais, il existe de nombreux autres moyens pour faire passer en bloc des informations, les blogs par exemple (qui ne ncessitent pas de s'inscrire de plus). Et puis se joindre  un groupe de mec qui est pour ceci ou contre cela n'a pas vraiment de sens, puisque l'argumentaire est assez faible sur Facebook en gnral quand mme et n'importe qui peut le faire sans pour autant est sr de savoir ce qu'il dfend vraiment (puis le ct je joins un groupe  quand mme un un ct trs:"Regardez moi! Je suis ceci, je suis cela!"). L'avantage de certaines causes qui se sont instaures par le biais de blogs (aujourd'hui trs connus, et pourant parti de rien) c'est qu'elles ne dpendent de rien et peuvent fournir beaucoup d'information  n'importe qui facilement et si par exemple du jour au lendemain je ne suis plus d'accord avec les causes dfendu par le groupe machin, alors si je le quitte a fait un peu retournement de veste.

edit: De plus, le fait de faire partis d'un mme rseau social que les "Kikoo Lol analphabtes et idalistes du dimanche" me fait un peu mal au c*l...

----------


## ManusDei

Facebook peut mobiliser pour un vnement beaucoup plus de gens que le passage par blog. Car justement si une personne rejoint un vnement, ses "amis" seront au courant, voire elle pourra y inviter ses contacts, bref on peut rapidement toucher un nombre de gens fabuleusement grand, bien plus grand qu'en mettant un commentaire ou une petite news sur un blog (encore faut-il que le blog soit lu).

Et tu peux facilement viter les kikoo sur facebook, suffit de ne pas rejoindre les groupes  l'orthographe progressiste. 




> l'Europe, c'est de la merde, on le sait bien.


J'espre que c'tait juste pour l'exemple :p

----------


## zooffy

> J'espre que c'tait juste pour l'exemple :p


Pourquoi "esprer" comme si j'avais commi un blaphme !!! ? 
C'est si grave que a de ne pas tre d'accord avec une institution socio politique ?
Comme j'ai l'habitude de dire, ce n'est pas parce que 50 millions de mecs font une connerie que ce n'est pas une connerie. Maintenant le fait que se soit une connerie est une vision relative et subjective, donc si on enquille l dessus, a va tre long .......
Donc non, ce n'est pas pour l'exemple, c'est mon opinion, rien de plus.

Mais revenons sur le reste de ton message fort interresant : tu m'enlve les mots de la bouche, j'allais rpondre pratiquement la mme chose  mon pote Rmi. La seule diffrence c'est  la place de "fabuleusement grand", j'aurais mis "exponentiellement grand", mais ce n'est l qu'un simple dtail.
J'aime beaucoup ta faon de voir le sujet.


Petite parenthse : au moment o j'cris la Gosse Radio MEtal passe SOULFLY Blood Fire War Hate, pourtant j'aime pas de groupe, mais l, cette chanson apporte un rythme qui me fait dlirer.

Alors Rmi, je comrpend trs bien ton point de vue et je le respecte, tu me connais assez pour le savoir. Et je partage plusieurs points dans ton expos. Mais tu srea contrant de reconnaitre que la diffusion d'info par les blog c'est un peu moins eprformant que par FaceBook, depuis qu'il compte des millions d'inscrit.
Et, comme je t'ai dit, concentre toi sur le texte d'intro qui ne contient pas ou peu de faute (enfin j'en ai pas vu ou peut-tre une mais je suis pas sr) et surtout inclu des tournures de phrases assez symapthiques, des arguments choc et une dmonstration supplmentaire du joug judo chrtien qiu nous crase depuis trop d'annes.

Et, pas forcment pour te faire plaisir, mais surtout parce que a me trotte depius le HellFest, je crois que je vais monter un site avec une forum et des texte avec commentaire (un peu comme un blog) pour servir de base de communication  un mouvement qui se monte pour "dfendre" le Mtal (notez l'emploi des guillements).
Par exemple, Vendredi 9, par le biais d'un site d'organisation de sortie entre copain, j'organise une soire chez moi de "Dcouverte de la culture Mtal". Comme a, je vais prsenter  des gens de tous horizons, avec le maximum d'objectivit que je pourrais utiliser, le Mtal, sa culture et son art de vivre. Cela sera ma deuxime et la premire  bien plu. Le but n'tant pas de faire de converti, mais simplement d'apporter au gens l'information pure qu'il n'ont pas grce aux mdias.

----------


## nasty

Ton ide de presenter le metal est sympa, mais tu leur expose quoi? 
la culture pagan? les types de metals? la culture vestimentaire? 

Ou tu leur fait un historique du metal?

Si tu peux faire une vido ca serai cool

----------


## zooffy

Une vido !!!! ouarf, si je pouvais, je la ferais sans problme, mais il me manque un tout petit dtail : un camscope ! Mais l'ide est bonne, je la garde.

Sinon, je leur prsente tout ce que tu viens de dire et plus encore. Avec morceau de musique  l'appui. Je ne vais pas faire l'expos ici, cela serait trop long.

Mais je vais te (et aux autres aussi) l'introduction. Je commence ma "confrence" par une question.

Dites moi qui est le premier mtalleux de l'Histoire ?

Allez, creusez vous les mninges, en gnral personne ne trouve....
hihihihi

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est si grave que a de ne pas tre d'accord avec une institution socio politique ?


Non, mais pour moi c'est aberrant comme point de vue  ::mrgreen::  (mais c'est pas le sujet)




> La seule diffrence c'est  la place de "fabuleusement grand", j'aurais mis "exponentiellement grand", mais ce n'est l qu'un simple dtail.


J'ai prfr fabuleusement, car pour l'associatif, c'est un moyen de contacter normment de monde pour un investissement initial ridicule (c'est d'ailleurs la raison de mon inscription sur le site). Par exemple, tu cres une association "Dcouverte de la culture Mtal", qui aura son groupe facebook, et tu peux trs facilement entrer en contact avec tous les groupes de mtalleux de facebook ("les mtalleux de Bretagne", "les mtalleux de Corse", les groupes des salles de concert, ou tout simplement tous les groupes qui traitent de musique, donc  chaque fois que tu veux organiser un vnement ou informer sur un sujet, tu peux toucher plein de gens indirectement.




> Par exemple, Vendredi 9, par le biais d'un site d'organisation de sortie entre copain, j'organise une soire chez moi de "Dcouverte de la culture Mtal". Comme a, je vais prsenter  des gens de tous horizons, avec le maximum d'objectivit que je pourrais utiliser, le Mtal, sa culture et son art de vivre.


Avec un compte facebook, tu pourrais crer un vnement, et donc rameuter des gens de toute la Bretagne (enfin potentiellement), avec qui tu n'as absolument aucun contact, ni contact commun.

Le premier mtalleux de l'histoire ? Un des gars de Deep Purple ? (sinon y a Black Sabbath ou Dio, je dois pas tre loin)

----------


## nasty

> Dites moi qui est le premier mtalleux de l'Histoire ?


Tu m'etonnes qu'ils ne trouvent pas!

Bon je sais pas, mais je sais que le metalleux poilu c'est Fat Ed!!!!!

----------


## zooffy

> Non, mais pour moi c'est aberrant comme point de vue  (mais c'est pas le sujet)


Pas plus que de croire en dieu ou d'aimer la tauromachie. Une opinion, n'a rien d'abrant. Prtendre que la Terre est pate, a c'est abrant.

Ou alors ne pas aimer le Mtal est abrant........... hum..... 


Sinon, entirement d'accord avec le reste de ton discours sauf que chez moi, je fais pas rentrer tout ce monde l !!! hi hi hi 
sur mon FaceBook je suis inscrit sur tous les groupes qui traitent de Mtal (dont j'ai pu avoir connaissance). J'ai franchi le cap des 500 "amis" avec 80 % de mtalleux dedans et c'est cool, j'arrive pas  causer  pls de 10 personne, mais c'est pas grave, a fais tourner les infos.





> Le premier mtalleux de l'histoire ? Un des gars de Deep Purple ? (sinon y a Black Sabbath ou Dio, je dois pas tre loin)


PERDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU et t'es loin !




> Tu m'etonnes qu'ils ne trouvent pas!
> 
> Bon je sais pas, mais je sais que le metalleux poilu c'est Fat Ed!!!!!


PERDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU et t'es loin aussi

Allez, une autre ide ?

----------


## Remizkn

Bon, dcidement j'accroche toujours  Facebook (bien que je comprenne vos arguments), au moins Zoofy on se rejoindra sur la pitre opinion que nous avons de l'Europe (il manque plus que Bakura pour confirmer  :;): ).
Quand au joug catholique ou chrtien, je le trouve plutt faible depuis bon nombre d'annes, je suis d'ailleurs assez pour la grandeur catholique en dcadence depuis quelque temps, je ne pense pas aprs que les catho' ou les chrtiens soient responsables de la censure du mtal en gnral, puisque dans l'ide, le rap est loin lui aussi du message initale de la religion ( moins que bagnoles  gogo et gros lolo aient t prns par Dieu, mais j'ai des doutes) mais n'est pas censur  ce point (mme, pas du tout).

----------


## zooffy

C'est que tu commets une erreur d'analyse.
Le RAp ne tient aucun propos blasphmatoires, donc l'Eglise s'en moque.
Le Rap reprsente les "minorits opprimes", donc l'Eglise en prends soin !

Par contre le Mtal drange car il manipule des concepts drangeants pour nos charmants hommes d'Eglise, dont il ne faut surtout pas sous estimer le poid dans notre socit civile.
Le Mtal, depuis sa cration (donc environ 35 ans, plus ou moins) base sa culture et son imagerie sur la Mort, l'Enfer, Satan et autres ides qui perturbe nos amis Catholiques (les Protestants tant des gens ouvert par nature ne se positionne pas).

Rappelle toi RJ DIO, inveteur du signe des "cornes du Diable".
Rappelle toi BLack SAbbath, groupe fondateur (je sais pas si je peux le dire a) du Mtal avec des textes et des propos parfaitement blasphmatoires, rien que dans son nom.
Rappelle toi W.A.S.P. qui joue avec des quartiers viande sur scne.

Bref, aujroud'hui le Mtal a beaucoup volu, mais pas les Catholiques, donc ils restent camps sur leur positions.
Mais au del de gens d'glise, c'est toute la moralit de chacun qui est influenc par 2000 de Judo Christianisme, quoi qu'on en dise. Et du coup, les concept de Mort et de Satan drange l'intellect du commun des mortels.

Toi, tu es jeune, du coup tu as une chance d'voluer vers autre chose et de mme tu feras voluer tes enfants vers autre chose. Mais ceci est un processus lent.
Prends juste un exemple tout bte, fait l'exercice, tu seras surpris : va dans la rue et arrte au hasard une dizaine de personne, demande leur ce qu'ils pensent de la mort et coute bien leur premiers mots, tu verras.

Allez, zou, je file au Mc Do (hum, a va plaire a aussi !!!)

----------


## Invit

> Allez, une autre ide ?


Rahan ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Allez, une autre ide ?


Wagner

----------


## zooffy

> Rahan ?


PERDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU





> Wagner


a me fait carrment chier qu'un mec aussi obtu que toi trouve la bonne rponse.

----------


## pseudocode

> a me fait carrment chier qu'un mec aussi obtu que toi trouve la bonne rponse.


Si par "obtu" tu veux dire qu'on peut aimer la musique Mtal sans adhrer  l'esprit/idologie de la communaut des metaleux, j'accepte la critique.  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> Wagner


Moi je voudrais bien l'explication par contre  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> Moi je voudrais bien l'explication par contre


http://lyraka.com/ourfatherofmetal/index.html

----------


## ManusDei

Merci.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

100 Pages !  :8O: 

 ::twisted:: 

Bravo Joe (c'est mon futur tmoin; yeah)  ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

> a me fait carrment chier qu'un mec aussi obtu que toi trouve la bonne rponse.


moi j'aurais dis Bach ... menfin ...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> http://lyraka.com/ourfatherofmetal/index.html


Pourquoi pas...  ::?:

----------


## zooffy

Putain c'est les vacances ici ou quoi ??????

Rveillez vos esgourdes avec du bon, du trs bon, du trs trs bon




Bizoux

----------


## Bakura

Haha effectivement c'est un peu les vacances pour moi. Ca fait depuis au moins mai que j'ai pas piss une seule ligne de code alors j'ai moins le rflex de venir ici  ::D: .

Pas mal la musique =). La voix  un petit ct Anders Friden new-school d'In Flames.

----------


## granquet

ca ressemble bien a du in flames ton truc la, c'est pas terrible en plus !  ::mrgreen:: 


pour ma part c'est effectivement les vacances, depuis hier ...
donc plus internet, plus de forum, plus de mails, je laisse aussi le telephone a la maison.

hop, le granquet en mode Houdini (jusqu'a septembre, si je rate pas mon numero  ::aie:: ), ca vous feras des vacances  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

Un ch'ti groupe emmen par un francais,  rserver pour les fans de rhapso/strato






(je vous conseille aussi leur titre "Vamphyri")

 ::zoubi::

----------


## zooffy

Allez dmarrage en douceur de la journe :

----------


## nasty

Roh ca pique des le matin ca!

Moi je commence avec un petit Tools Vicarious.

Une petite merveille  ::): 

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVodXzNmPM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVodXzNmPM[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Le clich du black metal dans toute sa splendeur. 

J'adore  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

C'est vrai que le clip est caricatural mais c'est trs bon, oui  ::aie:: .

Pour rester dans le bruit qui tche :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tqdq7HMpR8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tqdq7HMpR8[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour rester dans le bruit qui tche :


On dirait du Draconian jou par un groupe de speed  ::D:  . J'accroche pas trop  la voix du chanteur, un peu aigue pour ce style musical a mon gout.

Etant dans ma periode heavy/prog (et triphop mais c'est pas le sujet), je n'ai pas trop de blackmet sous la main a faire partager. Alors je continue sur ma lance :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLuFnNLE89o[/ame]

( dsol pour ceux qui trouvent va un peu mou du genou  ::oops::  )

----------


## Bakura

Je trouve pas a mou du genou. J'aime beaucoup.

Du taiwanais :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfjBhgSWLHA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfjBhgSWLHA[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Whoua la vache... j'adore totalement.  :8O: 

bon leur look c'est un peu too-much, mais la zik est excellente. Plus ca va, plus je trouve que le metal asiatique est le seul qui innove encore. C'est grave docteur ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Je me fais aussi souvent la remarque. Chaque fois que j'coute un groupe jap, coren, chinois ou taiwanais, il y a un petit plus qui fait qu'on a l'impression d'couter autre chose (Oathean par exemple, dont j'avais dj post une superbe musique ici).

----------


## zooffy

Hey mother's fucker, tu veux que a dcoiffe la race de ta grand mre ?

Tiens, direct dans ta gueule : 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYz8ujhbs_Y[/ame]

Sign : la Grosse Radio Mtal.

----------


## Deadpool

Tiens, y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas post ici.

Allez pour changer un peu le style de ce qui a t post rcemment (un peu plus calme  ::mrgreen:: ), en ce moment je redcouvre Helmet, et c'est vachement bien :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgGyX7WPxuQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBfygUiS50g&feature=related[/ame]

Un peu de live :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO3p9ggBLdY[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Je connaissais pas Helmet. Mais j'ai toujours le mme problme avec la voix, faut m'expliquer pourquoi j'arrive pas  apprcier une musique agressive avec une voix non crie  ::(: ...




> Whoua la vache... j'adore totalement. 
> 
> bon leur look c'est un peu too-much, mais la zik est excellente. Plus ca va, plus je trouve que le metal asiatique est le seul qui innove encore. C'est grave docteur ?


Cadeau (c'est trs trs cool) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLw8dy3VET4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLw8dy3VET4[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

> Je connaissais pas Helmet. Mais j'ai toujours le mme problme avec la voix, *faut m'expliquer pourquoi j'arrive pas  apprcier une musique agressive avec une voix non crie* ...


Pas cri Helmet? Ben un petit peu quand mme.  ::mouarf:: 

En fait tu n'es qu'un gros bourrin pis c'est tout.  ::mrgreen:: 


Et l c'est assez cri?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItj3x_FcA8[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Bah voil, c'est mieux  ::aie::  (m'enfin, a sent le gros son ricain sans aucune subtilit  ::mrgreen:: ).




> En fait tu n'es qu'un gros bourrin pis c'est tout.


Pour la peine, je te colle ce que je suis en train d'couter depuis 10 minutes (ouais, j'lai mme remise trois fois  ::aie::  ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us3O44yMzXM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us3O44yMzXM[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah voil, c'est mieux  (m'enfin, a sent le gros son ricain sans aucune subtilit ).


Spa faux.  ::aie:: 




> Pour la peine, je te colle ce que je suis en train d'couter depuis 10 minutes (ouais, j'lai mme remise trois fois  ) :


Mais je n'ai rien contre Sean Paul mme si je n'apprcies pas particulirement. D'autres intervenants de ce sujet seront p'ttre outrs mais pas moi.  ::lol:: 

Je me fais du Cypress Hill en ce moment, c'est dire.

----------


## pseudocode

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un intrus dans les 3 dernires vidos postes.  ::lol:: 




> Mais je n'ai rien contre Sean Paul mme si je n'apprcies pas particulirement. D'autres intervenants de ce sujet seront p'ttre outrs mais pas moi.


Non ca va, j'ai support le choc aussi. Heureusement j'coute moi aussi des trucs compltement diffrents du "gros bruit qui tche"  ::aie:: .

D'ailleurs peut-on apprcier le metal si on n'coute que cela. On finit par perdre toute rfrence.

----------


## Remizkn

Voil que je reviens sur le forum avec plus d'un moins d'absence (d  des vacances bien mrites) et que vois je?! Des hommes de peu de vertus semblent prendre un malin plaisir  poster des vido de Sean Paul! Non mais! Dieu merci, Zouffy est l pour conserver un certains bon got...Merci  lui.

----------


## Deadpool

> Voil que je reviens sur le forum avec plus d'un moins d'absence (d  des vacances bien mrites) et que vois je?! *Des hommes de peu de vertus semblent prendre un malin plaisir  poster des vido de Sean Paul!* Non mais! Dieu merci, Zouffy est l pour conserver un certains bon got...Merci  lui.


Dixit pseudocode :





> D'ailleurs peut-on apprcier le metal si on n'coute que cela. On finit par perdre toute rfrence.


Voili voilou!  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6WGNd8QR-U[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

Merci Remizkn.
Le grand barbu n'y est pour rien, pour cela faudrait qu'il existe !!!

Mais notre Bakura ne m'inquite pas tant que cela.
Un pote de HellFest a confi sur son FBK qu'il coutait du Sexion d'assault.

Evidement il s'est fait poutrer la tte mais bon, j'ai l'impression que les astres font plus de ravage que prvu cet t..........

Sinon, sur la Grosse Radio j'ai dcouvert ce groupe franais que j'aime bien. a sonne un peu varitt, mais du coup a devient accessible au grand public. a sera toujours mieux que popol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwp2rpHld3A[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Sinon, sur la Grosse Radio j'ai dcouvert ce groupe franais que j'aime bien. a sonne un peu varitt, mais du coup a devient accessible au grand public. a sera toujours mieux que popol


hum... ca ressemble a superbus qui chante du evanescence. Une sorte de lacuna coil en francais.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Remizkn > Je l'ai dj dit ici, j'assume tre un fan de Coeur de Pirate, Kyo, Coldplay ou The Fray  :8-): .

Zooffy, mon dieu... et aprs tu me critiques pour Sean Pual  ::aie:: .

Sans dconner, j'ai cru pendant les premires secondes que c'tait Lorie qui chantait  :8O: . Mais vraiment. La voix est presque pareil !

La preuve :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvpZMjcjo_g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvpZMjcjo_g[/ame]

Puisqu'on est dans le mtal popis, un p'tit groupe sudois que j'aime bien :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQXEt1JNUhE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQXEt1JNUhE[/ame]

----------


## zooffy

> Remizkn > Je l'ai dj dit ici, j'assume tre un fan de Coeur de Pirate, Kyo, Coldplay ou The Fray .


Mais tu as bien raison, enfin pour ces groupes l, mais Sean Paul, bordel, tout de mme, le mec le plus ridicule de la dance, mme moi j'ose pas faire a avec 4 grammes dans chaque valise.




> Zooffy, mon dieu... et aprs tu me critiques pour Sean Pual .
> 
> Sans dconner, j'ai cru pendant les premires secondes que c'tait Lorie qui chantait . Mais vraiment. La voix est presque pareil !


Bon, tu y vas un peu fort avec Lorie, quoi que, elle chante pas si mal que a et sur scne elle bouge bien, enfin, avant.

Mais surtout c'est un groupe franais et c'est a le plus important. Et puis c'est dans la mme veine que Delain ou encore Unsun. C'est un style dans la plante Mtal.

Et aussi, arrte ces rfrences au grand barbu, a devient insultant  force.
Ou alors c'est du litral : je suis ton dieu ! L a me va, dac !

----------


## pseudocode

> Mais surtout c'est un groupe franais et c'est a le plus important.


Et vive le metal en franais !

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KUclyhy1Sc[/ame]



```

```

----------


## Bakura

Haha j'ai ri quand la voix est arrive  ::D: . Mais a se laisse entendre. Et puis c'est clair que c'est agrable d'avoir quelque chose en franais !

Sinon, un autre de Dark Mirror ov Tragedy (Corens):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwJsWjF_uOQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwJsWjF_uOQ[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Sinon, un autre de Dark Mirror ov Tragedy (Corens)


C'est moi o les premires syllabes prononces sont so-do-mie ?  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> C'est moi o les premires syllabes prononces sont so-do-mie ?


Bien vu, j'avais mme pas remarqu  ::D: .

----------


## B.AF

> D'ailleurs peut-on apprcier le metal si on n'coute que cela. On finit par perdre toute rfrence.


Le mtal est un genre trs diversifi. C'est certains genres qui sont trop rigoristes comme le black metal d'ailleurs. Il suffit d'couter Opeth pour comprendre la diffrence. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5LmbsVn9vA"]Opeth[/ame]

Moi perso, je ne suis pas fan du black metal parce que c'est rptitif. Et la vido dans les bois avec la tentative d'gorgement de pedro le chat (mais il gagne  la fin), c'est pas mon truc. Maintenant, c'est une infime part de ce qu'est le metal.

Ca aussi c'est du metal : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxdBmH-SyPM"]Ascension[/ame]; autant que [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJbR56BBUf0"]a[/ame] et que [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzXzcyZmL_c"]a[/ame].

----------


## nasty

Otep  ::salive::  c'est tellement bon.

Un petit black sabbath ca passe nickel aussi.

Par contre vous avez cout le dernier Iron Maiden? J'ai t un peu du, et puis dans le clip qu'ils proposent sur dailymotion (je vais essayer de retrouver le lien) ils ont remplacer Eddy par un truc qui ressemble vaguement a un alien avec une tete ressemblant vaguement au vrai Eddy.

En gros, je trouve qu'a la premire coute ca ressemble vaguement a du Iron Maiden, mais comme j'ai pas encore pu couter le reste de l'album, je ne me prononcerai pas davantage.

Nasty

----------


## pseudocode

> Envoy par pseudocode
> 
> D'ailleurs peut-on apprcier le metal si on n'coute que cela. On finit par perdre toute rfrence.
> 
> 
> Moi perso, je ne suis pas fan du black metal parce que c'est rptitif. Et la vido dans les bois avec la tentative d'gorgement de pedro le chat (mais il gagne  la fin), c'est pas mon truc. Maintenant, c'est une infime part de ce qu'est le metal.
> 
> Ca aussi c'est du metal


Ma remarque tait plus dans le sens o pour apprcier certains styles de mtal il faut avoir des rfrences dans les genres musicaux qui les ont engendrs. Par exemple la musique symphonique, progressif, punk, blues, ambient, psychdlique, funk, rock'n roll, ...

Sinon, on finit par juger les morceaux de mtal que par leur volume sonore, leur tonalit et leur tempo.  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> ils ont remplacer Eddy par un truc qui ressemble vaguement a un alien avec une tete ressemblant vaguement au vrai Eddy.


Vu que le concept de l'album (The Final Frontier) c'est de faire dans la science-fiction, c'est assez normal. Eddy change souvent de forme d'une pochette  l'autre suivant le thme.

Perso, je n'ai jamais vraiment apprci (ou compris) le choix de la chanson 'titre' tire des albums de Iron Maiden. C'est toujours le meme genre de composition qu'ils sortent en single : une copie perptuelle de 'bring your daughter'. 

Ce n'est pas le style de compo que je prfre chez eux. Je prfre de loin leurs longs morceaux avec des alternances de rythmes.

----------


## B.AF

> Ma remarque tait plus dans le sens o pour apprcier certains styles de mtal il faut avoir des rfrences dans les genres musicaux qui les ont engendrs. Par exemple la musique symphonique, progressif, punk, blues, ambient, psychdlique, funk, rock'n roll, ...
> 
> Sinon, on finit par juger les morceaux de mtal que par leur volume sonore, leur tonalit et leur tempo.


Le black metal est un style trs particulier avec ses codes et ses rgles. Je voulais juste dire qu'couter du metal d'une faon gnrale offre de la diversit due au nombre important de genres existant. Si tu compares un black sabbath a un Dark Funeral, a part d'tre du metal...

----------


## pseudocode

> Le black metal est un style trs particulier avec ses codes et ses rgles. Je voulais juste dire qu'couter du metal d'une faon gnrale offre de la diversit due au nombre important de genres existant. Si tu compares un black sabbath a un Dark Funeral, a part d'tre du metal...


Ca me rappelle une discussion sur la caractrisation de ce qui est "mtal" :  la fois un genre musical (rgles, culture, histoire) et un style (sonorit, tempo, codes).

Par exemple : "musique Metal" ou "style Metal" ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c[/ame]

----------


## Invit

> On dirait du Draconian jou par un groupe de speed  . J'accroche pas trop  la voix du chanteur, un peu aigue pour ce style musical a mon gout.


C'est du pagan metal ou du viking metal...
Je prfre ce morceau :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLesnUWMgPk[/ame]

un petit morceau d'Arkona :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvyEbum16tM[/ame]

et un autre 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR4LVp9wjN4[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIV2cBa8yiU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIV2cBa8yiU[/ame]

Un petit groupe de screamo franais que j'apprcie particulirement.
Sinon pour le genre, le must reste le groupe Japonais : Envy.

----------


## Bakura

Merci AuraHxC, effectivement il y a un petit ct Envy avec ces passages calmes et des monts bien agressives, et cette voix caractristique du screamo. Si t'en a d'autres je suis preneur, j'me fais une p'tite playlist pour mon long voyage en Malaisie  ::D: .

EDIT : j'ai un contact Facebook qui est fan de mtal asiatique, et je dcouvre pas mal de trucs vachement bons (d'o tous les groupes asiat' que je mets ici =)).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKCWrrEI_P0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKCWrrEI_P0[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Alors tu as Aussitt mort, Circle Takes The Square, Belle poque, From Autumn To Ashes, Gantz, Gameness, Orchid, Suis La Lune, Yaphet Kotto, Amanda Woodward, Halifax.

Voil les principaux que j'coute aprs il y en a surement d'autre  :;):

----------


## Bakura

Je connais Orchid, j'coute les autres demain  ::):  (t'as quand mme oubli Saetia  ::fou:: , un peu une rfrence quand mme).

----------


## AuraHxC

Oups oui dsol  ::(:

----------


## Remizkn

Tenez, j'apporte du nouveau. C'est pas du mtal, mais plutt du rock mais c'est bien sympas (c'est pas les _BB Brunes_ quoi, sans vouloir vexer *Bakura* bien sr  ::mouarf:: ). La musique s'appelle _On n'arrte pas le progrs (dommage!)_ du groupe *Ile-De-France*:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ChqylHOU4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ChqylHOU4[/ame]

Les paroles du dbut : "La lumire des nons et l'air climatis sont mon soleil, mon atmosphre" rappelleront srement le petit ct geek de chacun d'entre nous  :;): .

----------


## AuraHxC

a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas cout et bien a le fait toujours  ::D: 
Avec un final bien bien mchant.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DMPn7Zssdk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DMPn7Zssdk[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Hej les amis  ::): 

Bah alors, tonton Bakura part  l'tranger et on ne poste plus rien ?  ::lol:: 

Hop, petite dcouverte du jour, j'adore  ::D:

----------


## granquet

a part pour 2/3 topics dans la taverne, je ne frequente plus trop le site il faut dire  ::oops::

----------


## Bakura

Haha... Un peu pareil de mon ct. J'ai abandonn le C++ suite  un changement de projet professionnel pour me concentrer sur le dev' web, c'est moins compliqu donc moins besoin de venir ici  ::lol:: .

----------


## nasty

Et moi je fais comment pour dcouvrir de nouveaux sons si vous postez plus!?

Bon c'est vrai, j'ai de plus en plus de mal a accrocher a de bons groupes de mtal (je suis tres HardCore/Gabber/PsyTrance... en ce moment) mais j'ai quand mme redcouvert une petite merveille au fond de mon disque dur, j'ai nomm *FalnX*. 

L'album est tlchargeable sur jamendo.

En esprant que ca vous plaira  ::): 

Nasty

----------


## Bakura

Etant un gros fan d'Envy, je vous annonce la sortie imminente de leur nouvel album, Recitation  :8-): . Ca reste dans la pur ligne du dernier album et mini-album,  savoir du screamo avec une bonne dose de mlodies planantes !

Le trailer bien classe d'abord :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqutvquW66w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqutvquW66w[/ame]

Et un des titres, putain qu'est-ce que c'est beau, j'en chialerai presque chaque fois que j'coute du Envy !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xTkpkdV5Ho&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xTkpkdV5Ho&feature=related[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQ5a-DPt8s&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlQ5a-DPt8s&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Nouveau Envy est mon prochain achat sans aucun doute, je l'attends depuis un moment  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

Yeah je suis pas seul  :8-): . Je suis bien content qu'ils aient gard leur nouveau style, je suis beaucoup moins fan de leurs premiers albums, beaucoup trop "raw".

Bon, faut que je me force  pas couter tous les titres sur YouTube maintenant  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura

Attention, c'est trs gore :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIdK3jyCBA0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIdK3jyCBA0[/ame]

----------


## granquet

tsk

un peu de poesie dans ce monde de degueuli:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXjvoubZoLI[/ame]


et je met l'originale, pour votre culture  ::): 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh44QPT1mPE&NR=1[/ame]

pas de comparaisons possibles, j'aime les deux  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

Un petit dtour par le heavy/power avec un extrait du futur album de Helloween.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vo7iHYyjP8[/ame]


(idal pour se rveiller le matin)

----------


## Bakura

Sympa la reprise de Neil Young, mme si pour le coup je prfre l'originale  ::D: .

----------


## AuraHxC

Mon dieu que le nouvel album d'Envy est bon :o

----------


## Bakura

> Mon dieu que le nouvel album d'Envy est bon :o


Tellement, j'coute en boucle les chansons sur YouTube (en attendant de l'acheter, a va pas tre facile ici...). Particulirement celle-ci (le clip est trs joli aussi  ::): ) :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QcrtmaWXgc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QcrtmaWXgc[/ame]

----------


## Invit

Un groupe Finlandais : Kivimetsn Druidi
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDAYd5OutXk[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

> Un groupe Finlandais : Kivimetsn Druidi
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDAYd5OutXk


Le dbut ressemble pas mal  du Moonsorrow =). Trs sympa, j'aime bien ce mix entre voix claire et voix crie ! Si tu en as d'autres dans le style fait partager !

----------


## Invit

C'est une de leurs influences je crois!
Amberian Dawn : Valkyries 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow2FLYyE7UM[/ame]


regarde sur le site du metal female voices fest qui aura lieu bientt (j'y vais pas) http://www.metalfemalevoicesfest.be/home.htm et il y a plein de video sur youtube des concerts passs...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRhV3PauFxE&p=B7E61FCA91EAD59C[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Le dbut ressemble pas mal  du Moonsorrow =). Trs sympa, j'aime bien ce mix entre voix claire et voix crie ! Si tu en as d'autres dans le style fait partager !


genre DIMMU BORGIR ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw7yk8hm_0[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

> genre DIMMU BORGIR ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw7yk8hm_0


Ha Dimmu Borgir ! Toujours aussi kikoo-lol mais c'est vachement kiffant  ::aie:: . J'avais pas entendu celle-l par contre, c'est exceptionnel une voix claire dans du Dimmu non ? Ou c'est le cas sur la plupart des chansons ? Elle sort d'o cette chanteuse ?

AuraHxC > Je suis all tout  l'heure dans une boutique de musique, et j'ai pas trouv l'album d'Envy (par contre j'ai trouv du Henri Salvador et du Cheb Mami... ces malais ont vraiment des gots de chiotte :d) et ils ont refus de me le commander ! Je vais essayer de me le faire livrer dans mon cole mais en attendant, je l'ai tlcharg, j'en pouvais plus !

Et putain... qu'est-ce que c'est bon ! Tout l'album est bon, il n'y a absolument rien  jeter. Toujours cette alchimie parfait entre musicalit, voix bourine tout en restant vachement jouissive, montes de-la-mort-ki-tue et des mlodies aux petits oignons. Dfinitivement, leur prochain passage  Paris j'y serais, mme si je dois y aller seul  :8-): .

Allez hop, la meilleure chanson de tout l'album, pour moi :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eGH8xRp9PI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eGH8xRp9PI[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Ha Dimmu Borgir ! Toujours aussi kikoo-lol mais c'est vachement kiffant . J'avais pas entendu celle-l par contre, c'est exceptionnel une voix claire dans du Dimmu non ? Ou c'est le cas sur la plupart des chansons ? Elle sort d'o cette chanteuse ?


Il y avait dj du chant clair dans leurs albums. Mais la participation de la chanteuse (Agnete Kjlsrud) est exceptionnelle.

----------


## getz85

Perso en ce moment je suis  fond dans un groupe franais "Impureza", groupe de Death metal incluant des parties "flamenco" :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZEJ93yiXKE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VasbzVzY8g&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## Mat.M

Salut Bakura ,
je crois avoir  trouv des pistes  ma question  ::mouarf:: 

Holy Grail
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K1KMUrIBnI"]YouTube        - Holy Grail- Fight to Kill[/ame]

White Wizzard ( ils ressemblent un peu  Aille Rone Mes Denes  ::mouarf:: )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8-zehtCs7U&feature=related"]YouTube        - White Wizzard - High Speed GTO[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Bonne anne 2011  tous !!!

----------


## Bakura

Waw c'est vachement bien dit donc ! Une bonne grosse voix de black dpressif ! J'adore  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> Waw c'est vachement bien dit donc ! Une bonne grosse voix de black dpressif ! J'adore


et puis c'est franais... c'est assez rare pour tre signal.  ::D:

----------


## AuraHxC

Dtestant le Black et en vue des commentaires, j'ai eu trs peur mais finalement  l'coute c'est plutt pas mal => assez planant et la voix me fait plus penser a du Screamo qu'a du Black mais aprs c'est mon ressentie  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> Dtestant le Black et en vue des commentaires, j'ai eu trs peur mais finalement  l'coute c'est plutt pas mal => assez planant et la voix me fait plus penser a du Screamo qu'a du Black mais aprs c'est mon ressentie


Je n'coute pas de trucs moches  la Bakura.  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Dtestant le Black et en vue des commentaires, j'ai eu trs peur mais finalement  l'coute c'est plutt pas mal => assez planant et la voix me fait plus penser a du Screamo qu'a du Black mais aprs c'est mon ressentie


Je trouve VRAIMENT que la voix ressemble  du black dpressif  ::D:  :




pseudocode >  :8O: . En plus en ce moment je suis dans ma priode screamo / post-rock et autres trucs planants  ::D: .

----------


## pseudocode

> pseudocode > . En plus en ce moment je suis dans ma priode screamo / post-rock et autres trucs planants .


C'tait pour plaisanter. Je veux dire que j'apprcie surtout des morceaux avec une ligne mlodique et des harmonies "conventionnelles". Par exemple, sur le morceau que j'ai post, je me serai pass sans problme de la partie screamo du dbut... 

Mais je me doutais que tu aimerais.  ::D:

----------


## AuraHxC

Bon rien  voir mais je suis tomb par hasard dessus et j'tais compltement pass  ct  ::(: 
Vivement que a sorte  ::D:

----------


## AuraHxC

Retournons au Screamo avec un extrait du dernier The Saddest Landscape !!!

----------


## Bakura

> Retournons au Screamo avec un extrait du dernier The Saddest Landscape !!!
> 
> YouTube        - The Saddest Landscape - Imperfect but Ours


Gniale celle-l !

Sinon, j'tais pass  ct de celle-ci (pourtant j'adore Envy  ::aie:: ), et j'ai dcouvert cette chanson il y a peu, un vrai bijou. D'ailleurs AuraHxC, toi qui aimes aussi Envy, tu savais qu'ils avaient sorti un DVD live appel Transfovista ?




Sinon, pour ceux qui le savent pas je suis rentr en dcembre dernier de trois mois en Malaisie, bon musicalement j'ai pas dcouvert grand chose,  part ce petit groupe local de post-rock que j'ai trouv vraiment sympa. De jolies mlodies planantes, a renouvelle pas le genre mais bon :

----------


## AuraHxC

Yep bonne chanson de l'excellent A Dead Sinking Story, sinon pour le DVD Live j'tais au courant mais pas moyen de le trouver et comme un pote part au Japon, je vais lui demander si il y a pas moyen de me le trouver... mais rien n'est sr...

----------


## Bakura

> Yep bonne chanson de l'excellent A Dead Sinking Story, sinon pour le DVD Live j'tais au courant mais pas moyen de le trouver et comme un pote part au Japon, je vais lui demander si il y a pas moyen de me le trouver... mais rien n'est sr...


Dis lui que s'il en trouve un, qu'il en prenne deux, je le rachte =).

Sinon dispo l au prix fort http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=DDBE-6008 mais c'est un site srieux (dj command l-bas)

----------


## TocTocKiL?

salut les mtalleux!
est-ce que la srie Metalocalypse passe en france ?


clip officiels



j'ai donn le nom  _MustaKrakish_   un programme de rsolution d'quation de Navier-Stokes 2D  la fac suite  l'coute de cette chanson quand je me demand comment j'allais le nomer...  ::D: 


point de vu auquel j'adhre...

----------


## Bakura

norme ! J'ai jamais entendu parl de cette srie, je pense pas que a soit diffus en France, les dessins font un peu old-school mais la musique a l'air bien  ::aie:: .

----------


## Bakura



----------


## zooffy

Je savais bien que j'aimais les pokemon pour une bonne raison !!!!

a fais plusieurs fois que je l'entend sur la Grosse Radio, mais je viens seulement de percuter

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev3VwmpBXyo"]YouTube        - Powerglove - Gotta Catch Em All (Feat. Tony Kakko)[/ame]

Et je crois bien que le groupe s'amuse avec d'autre manga.
Mais je connais pa bien.

----------


## Remizkn

> Je savais bien que j'aimais les pokemon pour une bonne raison !!!!
> 
> a fais plusieurs fois que je l'entend sur la Grosse Radio, mais je viens seulement de percuter
> 
> YouTube        - Powerglove - Gotta Catch Em All (Feat. Tony Kakko)
> 
> Et je crois bien que le groupe s'amuse avec d'autre manga.
> Mais je connais pa bien.


Sainte Marie Mre de Dieu! a roxx du poney dit donc.

_ps: Oui, je suis de retour. Aprs de longs mois d'absence en ces lieux..._

----------


## Bakura

Ya quelques temps j'avais parl ici mme d'un groupe finlandais qui s'appelle Whispered et qui avait l'originalit d'avoir des sonorits assez japonaises. Pour rappel, j'avais post a je crois :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryta9gPHQ0Q"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryta9gPHQ0Q[/ame]

Ca avait eu pas mal de succs ici. Depuis cette dmo, je viens de voir qu'ils ont sorti un album trs rcemment, et... c'est juste norme. Techniquement c'est vachement costaud, une voix trs bonne, des mlodies qui arrachent les oreilles et ce ct toujours japonais qui donne une ambiance assez particulire.

Pour comparer, voici la mme chanson mais version 2010, totalement refaite :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7_NGlQ-ZG0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7_NGlQ-ZG0[/ame]

Et une nouvelle, l'une de mes favorites de l'album :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=382WTnI-RdI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=382WTnI-RdI&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Depuis cette dmo, je viens de voir qu'ils ont sorti un album trs rcemment, et... c'est juste norme.


Excellent. J'apprcie particulirement le cot "progressive" des morceaux, avec l'utilisation de ce son de synth vintage si caractristique.  ::ccool::

----------


## granquet

> norme ! J'ai jamais entendu parl de cette srie, je pense pas que a soit diffus en France, les dessins font un peu old-school mais la musique a l'air bien .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p15Wwh_sElQ


jamais entendu parle? t'es sur?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...e/#post4809885

 ::mrgreen:: 
oui - je suis de retour, pour vous jouer des mauvais tours  :;):

----------


## Bakura

> jamais entendu parle? t'es sur?
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d16...e/#post4809885
> 
> 
> oui - je suis de retour, pour vous jouer des mauvais tours


Haha. J'assume parfaitement ma mmoire de moule  ::aie:: .

----------


## zooffy

Je viens de dcouvrir un petit groupe franais qui me fait dlirer avec un seul titre (j'aime mme pas encore couter le reste)

Avec ce lien voudriez tomber sur le titre en question : http://www.myspace.com/generalee/mus...-feed-75349061

Bonne coute.

----------


## Bakura

En voil une jolie trouvaille  ::lol:: .

----------


## AuraHxC

Je viens de dcouvrir ce groupe : In this moment et je suis tomb amoureux \o/ (faut pas le dire a ma femme :p)

----------


## Bakura

> Je viens de dcouvrir ce groupe : In this moment et je suis tomb amoureux \o/ (faut pas le dire a ma femme :p)
> 
> YouTube        - IN THIS MOMENT LIVE @ EDGE FEST 2008- BEAUTIFUL TRAGEDY


Ma gratte ressemble  celle du guitariste  ::D: .

Sympa en effet, elle est beaune la chanteuse  ::aie::  ( part son bras tatou u_u). Par contre parmi les mecs yen a un qui est particulirement pas trs beau  :8O: .

----------


## pseudocode

Puisqu'on est dans le style "metal female voices", le prochain album de _Omega Lithium_ est annonc. Le premier extrait fait un peu LadyGaga... J'aime bien le second pour ma part.








(NB: Ca ressemble mechament a du _Lacuna Coil_  ::roll:: )

----------


## ZnhaarX

Etant assez port sur le Black et Black dpressif je vous propose ceci. 
Aprs on aime ou on aime pas  ::lol::

----------


## Remizkn

Celle-ci de _Mayhem_ est pas la meilleure. _Fall of Seraphs_ ou _Pure Fucking Amagedon_ sont bien mieux (je trouve)... et en live, a roxx encore plus du poney nain.

----------


## ZnhaarX

Je valide!
Je rajouterai *Deathcrush* dans le lot aussi  ::): 
Sinon niveau live, je conseillerai aux gens que a intressent et qui veulent dcouvrir, de se concentrer sur les vieux lives des annes 90 (de toute faon il y a que le live  Marseille aprs 2000 me semble t-il).
Notamment le Live  Leipzig; c'est pas du 320kbps, mais a envoie bien du pt  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Les lives avec _Maniac_ ou _Dead_ au chant sont les meilleurs.

----------


## ZnhaarX

Bah c'tait tout simplement la bonne poque.
Enfin je prfre quand mme Dead au chant que Maniac.
C'est pas vraiment le mme aspect qui se dgage  ::):

----------


## ZnhaarX

Tiens en passant, pour ceux qui aiment les genres electro underground. J'ai un petit mlange Hardcore/Mtal/Industriel pour le premier lien (groupe franais) et mlange Dubstep/Mtal (appel frachement Deathstep) pour le second.







Enjoy!

----------


## benjani13

Je vous propose un groupe franais qui envoie du lourd, S-core:





Les deux chansons sont issues de l'album Gust of rage.

----------


## AuraHxC

S-Core un ptit groupe de ma rgion qui avait ouvert Machine Head  la laiterie. C'tait bien sympa  :;):

----------


## Bakura

AuraHXC, toi qui adore le screamo, je t'ai dgot un groupe coren de derrire les fagots. J'en ait cout une, et j'ai achet tout l'album entier  l'aveugle sur iTunes : je regrette pas (tellement tonn de les avoir trouv sur iTunes  !). Ma plus grande dception : ils ont sorti qu'un seul album et apparemment pas prs d'en sortir un autre...  ::(: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhA4S1PQmI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhA4S1PQmI[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Merci beaucoup c'est effectivement excellent  ::D:

----------


## ZnhaarX

Allez un peu de Death Metalcore pour commencer huhu  ::mrgreen:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBp1AlRgPIk"]The Black Dahlia Murder - Warborn[/ame]

Et on revient  quelque chose de plus frenchy...
Une chanson de l'album *Possessed* de *Godzilla* (groupe connu actuellement sous le nom de *Gojira*). Du Death quoi  ::): 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S2fCRyJVok"]Godzilla - Possessed[/ame]

EnjoY  ::D:

----------


## getz85

J'avais jamais entendu de morceau entier de la priode Godzilla (juste les quelques extraits prsent sur le DVD the Link Alive). Bon j'ai pas loup grand chose mais merci quand mme  ::aie:: 

Pour The Black Dahlia Murder, j'ai bien aim l'album Miasma, mais aprs, peu d'volutions, je trouve a de moins en moins bon...

Sinon en ce moment j'coute pas mal le dernier Obscura:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUeUCSiywMo&feature=related"]YouTube        - Obscura - Vortex Omnivium[/ame]

----------


## granquet

juste en passant, pour dire que je reviens de CoB et que c'etait genial  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ZnhaarX

Hy ho !

Bon, avant toute chose, je ne suis absolument pas fan de Cradle, je prcise juste  ::aie::  J'ai bien aim les choses qu'ils ont faite jusqu' l'album Midian, c'tait plutt sympa, sans plus.
Mais, quand on regarde au niveau des premires dmo qu'ils ont faites, je trouve a bien mieux. Aprs  lapprciation de chacun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bakura

Je me permet d'upper ce topic pour vous signaler que Envy vient  Paris fin octobre, avec La Dispute. J'avoue que j'adorerais les voir, Envy tant dans mon top 3 de mes groupes prfrs, mais bon je veux pas trop y aller tout seul :o...

----------


## AuraHxC

Oh bordel !!! grce  toi j'ai regard les dates et oh miracle il y a une ville pas trs loin de chez moi  ::D: 
Comment a va poutrer sec !!!

----------


## Bakura

> Oh bordel !!! grce  toi j'ai regard les dates et oh miracle il y a une ville pas trs loin de chez moi 
> Comment a va poutrer sec !!!


Ha, ils ne passent pas qu' Paris ?  C'est ou que t'habites ? :o

----------


## AuraHxC

Strasbourg et d'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir, il passerait  Colmar (pourquoi pas Strasbourg j'en sais rien mais au moins c'est raisonnable niveau distance  ::D: )

----------


## Bakura

Ok, je pensais qu'il ne passaient qu' Paris :o... Je sens que je vais encore pas les voir  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## granquet

mon ptit Bakura, aller tout seul a un concert, jte l'ai deja dis, jvois pas le mal ...

d'ailleurs j'ai vu Children of Bodom dernierement  ::mrgreen:: 


au pire du pire, tu peux regarder les sites genre ovs (onvasortir.com), tu trouveras ptetre du monde la bas.  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Je sais je sias mais je suis un gros timide de la vie et ultra rserv  ::(: ... C'est dur  ::aie::

----------


## wotan2009



----------


## AuraHxC

tant donn que je vais aller voir Lofofora en concert en Janvier, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une premire partie : Bukowski.
C'est pas du mtal mais du Stoner et srieux a envoie bien...

----------


## Bakura

> tant donn que je vais aller voir Lofofora en concert en Janvier, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une premire partie : Bukowski.
> C'est pas du mtal mais du Stoner et srieux a envoie bien...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maYal9t-y4Y


Trs sympa, j'aime beaucoup !

----------


## Rachel

z'avez du bon got messieurs !  ::D: 
je vous fait couter un groupe suisse, Eluveitie :


Et puis ma chanteuse prfre, Simone Simons, avec Epica :


je les ai vu tous les deux  un concert en Avril  Bourges, avec Kamelot, Septicflesh et Dagoba

----------


## The_Sorrow

> Et puis ma chanteuse prfre, Simone Simons, avec Epica(...)
> je les ai vu tous les deux  un concert en Avril  Bourges, avec Kamelot, Septicflesh et Dagoba


J'ai entendu Simone sur un CD live de Kamelot, il m'a sembl qu'elle avait un peu de mal compar  leurs albums studio. Ca donne quoi quand on y est rellement ? L'enregistrement tait peut-tre mauvais, d'autant plus qu'une amie (chanteuse) trs Fan d'Epica et Kamelot m'indique qu'elle assure.

(J'ai loup leurs derniers concerts parisiens, snif !  ::cry:: )

----------


## casanabo

Lors du concert d'Epica que j'ai fait a l'lyse montmartre, j'avais trouv que la chanteuse avait quelques soucis de temps  autre pour bien ajuster sa voie. 
Mais trs honnetement, c'est trs ponctuel et ca n'empeche pas le groupe de faire de bons concerts. 

(Et puis je suis pas non plus super entrain question ecoute, alors c'est peut tre mes oreilles qui sont pas ajusts  ::mrgreen:: )

Eluveities, je les ai entraperu au hellfest de 2010... on est pas rest sur le mainstage (on connaissait pas le groupe  l'poque et le son rendait pas super bien, mais en mme temps les concert en exterieur...) mais j'ai redcouvert aprs et j'aime vraiment beaucoup. Il faudra que je prenne le temps d'aller les voir en Live dans une salle cette fois.

----------


## The_Sorrow

Faudra que je teste par moi mme  l'occasion alors (si je ne me suis pas dtruit les oreilles avant  ::mrgreen:: ). Faut juste que j'vite d'attendre la reconstruction de l'lyse montmartre.

----------


## Rachel

> Faudra que je teste par moi mme  l'occasion alors (si je ne me suis pas dtruit les oreilles avant ). Faut juste que j'vite d'attendre la reconstruction de l'lyse montmartre.


 ::(:  pauvre monument historique qu'est l'lyse montmartre.
c'est  cause de l'incendie que Kamelot est venue chez moi  Bourges, invit par Epica  ::D: 
Quand tu es  2m de Simone, c'est  ::salive::  puis  ::oops::

----------


## The_Sorrow

J'imagine bien.
Je vais (essayer de) guetter leurs dates de manire plus assidue maintenant.  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> c'est  cause de l'incendie que Kamelot est venue chez moi  Bourges, invit par Epica


La tourne avec le chanteur de Rapsody ?




> Quand tu es  2m de Simone, c'est  puis


Ca m'a fait un peu la mme chose avec Liv Kristine dans sa robe rouge, au rockstore de Montpellier (bien que la prestation musicale ait t plutot moyenne).


Et sinon pour rester dans le binaire metallique :

----------


## The_Sorrow

S'il y a des connaisseurs de Sinergy : les albums valent le coup ?
Je n'ai que "I spit on your grave".

----------


## pseudocode

Je rajoute aussi cela, pour les amateurs du genre (qui se reconnaitront  ::D: )

----------


## AuraHxC

Ah ouai c'est vrai que Wayne fait un truc tout seul, j'avais du entendre cette chanson il y a quelque temps et c'est pas mal, enfin c'est Static-X en gros mais comme j'aime bien a me drange pas  ::D:

----------


## th666

> Faudra que je teste par moi mme  l'occasion alors (si je ne me suis pas dtruit les oreilles avant ). *Faut juste que j'vite d'attendre la reconstruction de l'lyse montmartre*.


Ouaip de ce ct l c'est pas gagn.






> Eluveities, je les ai entraperu au hellfest de 2010... on est pas rest sur le mainstage (on connaissait pas le groupe  l'poque et le son rendait pas super bien, mais en mme temps les concert en exterieur...) mais j'ai redcouvert aprs et j'aime vraiment beaucoup. Il faudra que je prenne le temps d'aller les voir en Live dans une salle cette fois.


Ils taient en dbut de mois au Bataclan, et leur prochaine tourne (Paganfest 2012) ne fera pas tape par Paris, ni mme par la France a priori. 

Je peux me permettre de vous proposer quelques liens utiles pour se tenir informer des concerts metal/hxc/&co  parisiens ou a ferait trop spammeur, n'tant pas un grand habitu du forum ?

----------


## Rachel

> La tourne avec le chanteur de Rapsody ?


 non, Roy khan tait encore l  ::): . Dommage qu'il soit parti  ::(:

----------


## Bakura

> Je rajoute aussi cela, pour les amateurs du genre (qui se reconnaitront )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pszx0Xr50G8


Ho, des mecs  capuche et un noir qui chante du mtal, a c'est original  ::aie::  !

C'est pas dsagrable en tout cas, les premires notes je m'attendais  du drone :o.

D'ailleurs la dernire fois j'ai entendu une radio qui passait du drone (un titre de Sunn0))) et j'ai t assez surpris de trouver a plutt assez agrable  couter. J'tais allong tranquillement dans mon lit, et en coutant vraiment attentivement, yavait une ligne directrice assez lourde de "bzzzzzzzzz" pendant les 10 minutes, et  l'intrieur plein de sons, de petites mlodies qui s'enchanaient...

----------


## Rachel

en parlant de radio, visitez la partie metal de lagrosseradio.com  ::): 
sinon, entrez l'url http://hd2.lagrosseradio.com:8200 dans un lecteur audio & enjoy !  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

une reprise d'un titre de Lady Gaga (si si  ::): ) par le groupe The Demonstration :

----------


## Bakura

Ca n'est pas trop mtal, mais bon  ::aie::  : Explosions In The Sky passe  Paris le 30 janvier  ::fou:: . J'ai trouv personne pour Envy, mais cette fois-ci, fois de Bakura, J'IRAI LES VOIR  ::D: .

rotrevrep > Haha, le chanteur me fait marrer, il est un peu ridicule  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

> Ca n'est pas trop mtal, mais bon  : Explosions In The Sky passe  Paris le 30 janvier . J'ai trouv personne pour Envy, mais cette fois-ci, fois de Bakura, J'IRAI LES VOIR .
> 
> rotrevrep > Haha, le chanteur me fait marrer, il est un peu ridicule


ridicule oui  ::D:  !

----------


## zooffy

> Ca n'est pas trop mtal, mais bon


Salut Bakura.

Juste pour le fun, tu peux dire ce qui fait que ce n'est pas trop Mtal cette reprise ?

Parce que les tritons sont bien l, la rytmique est bien prsente avec les trilplettes de double et la voix va chercher dans le registre coreux. Je me demande bien ce qu'il te faut de plus pour "tre Mtal" ?

Maintenant, il est vrai que a change beaucoup du Black Depressif que tu bcoute habituellement.

@+ et bon concert pour Envy

----------


## pseudocode

> Salut Bakura.
> 
> Juste pour le fun, tu peux dire ce qui fait que ce n'est pas trop Mtal cette reprise ?
> 
> Parce que les tritons sont bien l, la rytmique est bien prsente avec les trilplettes de double et la voix va chercher dans le registre coreux. Je me demande bien ce qu'il te faut de plus pour "tre Mtal" ?


Le terme "metal" dsigne  la fois le fond et la forme.

Sur le fond, il s'agit d'un rythme de rock'n roll/blues au tempo excessivement marqu. Sur le fond, il s'agit de l'utilisation omniprsente de guitares lectriques satures, basse et batterie.

Au yeux des "puristes", il ne suffit pas de mettre des guitares lectriques satures sur de la pop-music pour en faire du metal. A l'inverse, ils ne concoivent pas un groupe de metal jouant en acoustique.

Comme j'ai lu rcemment sur un blog, il y deux choses que les fan de metals n'aiment pas : les vieux groupes de metal qui changent leurs habitudes et les nouveaux groupes de metal qui ne rentrent pas dans les cases.  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca n'est pas trop mtal, mais bon  : Explosions In The Sky passe  Paris le 30 janvier . J'ai trouv personne pour Envy, mais cette fois-ci, fois de Bakura, J'IRAI LES VOIR .


Dommage que Suicidal Tendencies passe aussi le 30 janvier  Paris, parce que je serai bien venu avec toi pour Explosions in the Sky.  :;):

----------


## zooffy

Pseudocode : je me considre comme un puriste et je ne me retrouve absolument pas de ce que tu dis.
Ensuite, la dfinition musicale que tu donne ne me parait pas tre juste pour ce morceau. rock'n'rol blues ??? Je cherche et je trouve pas.

Par contre, l o je peux tre tout  fait sr de moi, pour avoir vu et lu un paquet de reportage sur le sujet c'est que le Mtal se dfini d'une seule et unique manire : l'utilisation des tritons  la guitare, dixit Black Sabbath. Pas plus tard que dans l'mission "le Mtal expliqu  ma mre" sur France 4 cette t, reportage sur le HellFet, la dmonstration des tritons  mme t faite  l'antenne.

Et dans ce morceau, jusqu' preuve du contraire, toute la mlodie joue  la guitare est faite avec des tritons. De plus, les triplettes que l'on entend trs bien sur la double pdale sont une marque du Mtal, sans y tre rserve. Enfin, la voix, clairement coreuse ne s'entend dans aucun autre style.

Donc, il convendrait logiquement de classer ce morceau dans la catgorie Mtal.

Mais en mme temps c'est  Bakura que je posais la question, connaissant trs bien ses gouts musicaux, j'aurais prfr un rponse du charcutier, plutt de que ... (je te laisse finir le proverbe).

Bonne aprs midi.

----------


## pseudocode

> Par contre, l o je peux tre tout  fait sr de moi, pour avoir vu et lu un paquet de reportage sur le sujet c'est que le Mtal se dfini d'une seule et unique manire : l'utilisation des tritons  la guitare, dixit Black Sabbath. Pas plus tard que dans l'mission "le Mtal expliqu  ma mre" sur France 4 cette t, reportage sur le HellFet, la dmonstration des tritons  mme t faite  l'antenne.


1. Metal s'entend au sens "Hard Rock" Metal, donc avec une base de rock trs marqu question tempo.

2. L'intervalle triton (en trois tons) provient de l'ajout d'une note dans la gamme diatonique. C'est un effet cr  l'origine dans le blues avec l'ajout de la fameuse "blue note", ce qui est d'ailleurs l'origine du nom de ce style musical. 

D'o le fait que je disais que le "Metal" c'est du rock'n roll (pour le rythme de base), du blues (pour l'ajout du tritonique) et du hard (pour le marquage du tempo).

Mais bon, ca c'est pour les puristes. Perso, tout ce qui m'intresse c'est que ca me donne envie de remuer la tte et de de jouer du air-guitar.  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> 2. L'intervalle triton (en trois tons) provient de l'ajout d'une note dans la gamme diatonique. C'est un effet cr  l'origine dans le blues avec l'ajout de la fameuse "blue note", ce qui est d'ailleurs l'origine du nom de ce style musical.


Le triton cr par le  blues, ben voyons...  ::roll:: 
Pour ton information, cet intervalle tait utilis dans les chants grgorien avant d'tre interdit par l'glise au Moyen ge (le fameux Diabolus in Musica). 
Soit quelques annes avant le blues...

----------


## pseudocode

> Le triton cr par le  blues, ben voyons... 
> Pour ton information, cet intervalle tait utilis dans les chants grgorien avant d'tre interdit par l'glise au Moyen ge (le fameux Diabolus in Musica). 
> Soit quelques annes avant le blues...


Oui bon, j'ai un peu exagr avec le terme "crer". Disons que le blues est l'un des premiers styles musicaux utilisant la guitare a en avoir fait son marqueur gntique. Soit quelques annes avant le Metal...

----------


## zooffy

> Le triton cr par le  blues, ben voyons... 
> Pour ton information, cet intervalle tait utilis dans les chants grgorien avant d'tre interdit par l'glise au Moyen ge (le fameux Diabolus in Musica). 
> Soit quelques annes avant le blues...


Un seul mot : MERCI !!!

----------


## AuraHxC

> Ca n'est pas trop mtal, mais bon  : Explosions In The Sky passe  Paris le 30 janvier.


Au lieu de vous nerver, lisez un peu ce que Bakura a crit.... Est ce qu'il parle du clip ?
Il parle de Explosions In The Sky qui n'est pas trop mtal forcement c'est du post-rock...
Voyons calmons nous  ::D:

----------


## Bakura

> Pseudocode : je me considre comme un puriste et je ne me retrouve absolument pas de ce que tu dis.
> Ensuite, la dfinition musicale que tu donne ne me parait pas tre juste pour ce morceau. rock'n'rol blues ??? Je cherche et je trouve pas.
> 
> Par contre, l o je peux tre tout  fait sr de moi, pour avoir vu et lu un paquet de reportage sur le sujet c'est que le Mtal se dfini d'une seule et unique manire : l'utilisation des tritons  la guitare, dixit Black Sabbath. Pas plus tard que dans l'mission "le Mtal expliqu  ma mre" sur France 4 cette t, reportage sur le HellFet, la dmonstration des tritons  mme t faite  l'antenne.
> 
> Et dans ce morceau, jusqu' preuve du contraire, toute la mlodie joue  la guitare est faite avec des tritons. De plus, les triplettes que l'on entend trs bien sur la double pdale sont une marque du Mtal, sans y tre rserve. Enfin, la voix, clairement coreuse ne s'entend dans aucun autre style.
> 
> Donc, il convendrait logiquement de classer ce morceau dans la catgorie Mtal.
> 
> ...


Hoo Zooffy a fait un bail que t'es pas venu ici et tu trouves le moyen de t'nerver contre moi  ::aie:: . Allez, je te pardonne :p... Je parlais videmment d'Explosions In The Sky ;-).

Deadpool > Dommage  ::(: .

----------


## pseudocode

> Hoo Zooffy a fait un bail que t'es pas venu ici et tu trouves le moyen de t'nerver contre moi . Allez, je te pardonne :p... Je parlais videmment d'Explosions In The Sky ;-).


Yep, c'est vrai pas la peine de se facher pour des dtails.  ::love2:: 

Et pour poursuivre dans le genre Metal technode que j'coute en ce moment...

----------


## Rachel

@pseudocode :  bon son !

----------


## zooffy

Ah oui, vu que j'utilise pas les smiley faon d'jeuns vous croyez tous que je suis nerv.

Ben vous vous plantez !!!!!


hi hi hi 

Bonne journe tout le monde.

Salut Bakura, oui, un bail que je suis pas venu et aussi un bail qu'il n'y a pas eu de vie sur ce topic.

----------


## Bakura

> Yep, c'est vrai pas la peine de se facher pour des dtails. 
> 
> Et pour poursuivre dans le genre Metal technode que j'coute en ce moment...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wK87e7NRos


Trs sympa  ::ccool:: .

A moi  ::fou::  ! Un extrait du dernier album du groupe japonais Followbane !

----------


## Bakura

J'tais compltement pass  ct, mais Envy avait sorti a lors de la catastrophe au Japon (ha, et j'ai enfin command leur DVD live :fanboy: ).

----------


## Glutinus

Hola, moi et mes apriori... je vois "J'aime le gros bruit qui tche" (avec un accent circonflexe, oui, a fait tAche) et on parle de Sun O))) et d'EITS...

----------


## AuraHxC

Parce que c'est de la balle et pis aussi parce que c'est de la balle, je mets deux clip du groupe vraiment chiant a prononcer : iwrestledabearonce

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8"]iwrestledabearonce - tastes like kevin bacon      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwgMMtgSTVE"]iwrestledabearonce - You know that ain&#39;t them dogs&#39; real voices (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

pour continuer dans les demoiselles  grosses voix :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40pT1211uag"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40pT1211uag[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZM-d2qD15E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZM-d2qD15E[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

le dernier single de Lacuna Coil : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3dKSpPRVgc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3dKSpPRVgc[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Oula mais c'est que c'est vachement bien ce petit single de Lacuna  ::D: 
a faisait un moment que j'en avais pas couter !!!

----------


## pseudocode

> Oula mais c'est que c'est vachement bien ce petit single de Lacuna 
> a faisait un moment que j'en avais pas couter !!!


Dj un nouvel album ? J'avais attendu longtemps avant la sortie de l'excellent Shallow Life, et je pensais devoir attendre longtemps le prochain. Bonne nouvelle, il sort en Janvier.  ::ccool:: 

Dans un style plus soft, le dernier nightwish est pas mal non plus.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD0dcYhPfRA"]Ghost River - Nightwish      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Oula mais c'est que c'est vachement bien ce petit single de Lacuna 
> a faisait un moment que j'en avais pas couter !!!


Le 23 janvier sort Dark Adrenaline, mais dj, les singles "Trip the darkness" et "kill the light" sont disponibles  ::):

----------


## AuraHxC

Il reste juste a attendre tranquillement alors !!! En tout cas les deux singles me plaisent bien  :;):

----------


## Rachel

Celtic Legacy - Doctor Who theme

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Pour continuer dans la geekitude...

Group: *THE ALGORITHM*
Album : *critical.error*
Track : *Access Denied*

 ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJwNfRaPp08"]The Algorithm - Access Denied [HQ]      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

> Parce que c'est de la balle et pis aussi parce que c'est de la balle, je mets deux clip du groupe vraiment chiant a prononcer : iwrestledabearonce
> 
> iwrestledabearonce - tastes like kevin bacon      - YouTube
> 
> iwrestledabearonce - You know that ain't them dogs' real voices (OFFICIAL VIDEO)      - YouTube


Bon, a confirme ma thorie que les nanas  grosse voix sont toutes mignonnes  ::lol:: .

PS : ils ont fum quoi avant de faire leur clip ?  ::aie::  Mais c'est bien sympa, bien technique, bonne voix. Merci pour la dcouverte  ::ccool::

----------


## Bakura

Content, j'ai pris ma place pour Explosions In The Sky. Tant pis, j'y vais tout seul, mais bon je vias quand mme pas laisser filer tous mes groupes prfrs  ::D: .

PS : le DVD live d'Envy est juste mortel  ::aie:: .

----------


## Rachel

j'aime bien le mlange  ::D:  : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2Uz8MlOYs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2Uz8MlOYs[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

En ce moment je me rcoute The Dillinger Escape Plan.

Ca envoie!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smg3coINg0E"]Dillinger Escape Plan - Sugar Coated Sour      - YouTube[/ame]



Toutefois, il y a une chose que je ne comprendrai jamais avec ce groupe, c'est comment ils arrivent  jouer parfaitement des chansons si compliques rythmiquement tout en bougeant comme ils le font?  ::mouarf:: 


La version studio :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtFoUboFyPk&feature=related"]The Dillinger Escape Plan - Sugar Coated Sour      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Wow, c'est clair que je suis sur le cul, ils sautent comme des cabris partout en remuant leur guitare dans tous les sens et a sonne quand mme bien  ::aie::

----------


## Rachel

et bonne anne  tous \m/
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBDnO7xBouY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBDnO7xBouY[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

aprs les politesses d'usage  ::aie::  (bon, allez le regarder sur youtube  ::(: ) : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02Me9nPk5ro"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02Me9nPk5ro[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Dillinger Escape Plan a reste un de mes groupes prfrs et en live j'en ai pris plein la tte  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

un morceau sympathique de Dagoba (encore mieux quand on voit franky costanza en vrai se lacher sur ses caisses  ::P: )  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOkxIa4Srfc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOkxIa4Srfc[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

a faisait un bon moment que j'avais pas couter et srieux se mettre Bleed Alone dans les oreilles c'est juste magique : http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/impure-wilhelmina

GO GO GO couter du Impure Wilhelmina  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

> a faisait un bon moment que j'avais pas couter et srieux se mettre Bleed Alone dans les oreilles c'est juste magique : http://www.deezer.com/fr/music/impure-wilhelmina
> 
> GO GO GO couter du Impure Wilhelmina


je viens de voir quelques titres sur youtube, et c'est bien comme groupe !  ::ccool::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dillinger Escape Plan a reste un de mes groupes prfrs et *en live j'en ai pris plein la tte*


En prendre plein la tte je crois bien que c'est le terme qui convient.  ::P: 

Pour ma part, vu  Orlans en 2005. Un des mes meilleurs souvenirs.  :;): 

Le pit tait aussi sauvage que la scne.  ::lol::

----------


## Rachel

pas mal ce groupe d'Europe de l'est  ::D:  ! (Kontrust - Bomba)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUO9SNCBL6U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUO9SNCBL6U[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> pas mal ce groupe d'Europe de l'est  ! (Kontrust - Bomba)


On dirait un mashup Ragga/Metal.  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baaAKZIcQz8"]Shaggy vs. Rage Against The Machine - Killing Boombastic [DJ Zebra]      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> On dirait un mashup Ragga/Metal. 
> 
> Dan's Metal Mash-Up: Shaggy vs Rage Against The Machine      - YouTube


et voil ! RATM et a me refait penser  tlfoot

plus que a : c'est ragga metal ! enfin eux ils se disent tribecore  ::): 

un autre genre : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLLQ-XWlidk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLLQ-XWlidk[/ame]

et celui qui dit Fall out boy =  ::fessee::

----------


## pseudocode

J'en profite pour signaler l'coute intgrale de Alcest - Les Voyages De L'me.

Pour ceux qui aiment les criiiiiiiiiiis sur fond de metal planant...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE309orsgSA"]Alcest - Faiseurs De Mondes      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Skindred c'est vraiment de la balle !!!
Sinon je vais aller m'couter tranquillement Alcest pour voir ce que cela donne  :;):

----------


## Rachel

un bon vieux nightwish :[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItsKEsZKaVI"]Nightwish - Wanderlust[/ame]

et un titre d'un groupe franais, whyzdom : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiFzpzU7Fx8"]Whyzdom - Daughter of night[/ame]

----------


## mikoukoumi

Moi je pense que pour progresser dans la vie , il faut tre ouvert d'esprit mme si ces musiques ne sont pas ceux que j'coutent habituellement. 

Donc je vous remercie car a ma fais plaisir dcouvrir de nouveaux groupes sympas  ::ccool::

----------


## Rachel

un peu de folk metal :

----------


## hariman

"Sweet Dreams" de Marilyn Manson




Du classique, mais je peux pas m'en passer, je sais pas pourquoi !
 ::zen::

----------


## Deadpool

> "Sweet Dreams" de Marilyn Manson


Rassure moi, tu es au courant que c'est une reprise?  ::D: 

La chanson est de Eurythmics  l'origine.

----------


## hariman

> Rassure moi, tu es au courant que c'est une reprise?


Oui, je suis au courant, mais je prfre la faon dont Manson l'a interprt

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Bakura

> J'en profite pour signaler l'coute intgrale de Alcest - Les Voyages De L'me.
> 
> Pour ceux qui aiment les criiiiiiiiiiis sur fond de metal planant...
> 
> Alcest - Faiseurs De Mondes      - YouTube


Trs trs trs bon a, n'hsite pas si t'en a d'autres dans le genre !

----------


## pseudocode

> Trs trs trs bon a, n'hsite pas si t'en a d'autres dans le genre !


Bah le screamo c'est pas trop mon truc d'habitude. Mais comme Neige chante 2 titres de l'album en criant, je me suis dit que ca irait bien dans ce thread.  ::D: 

Sinon, dans le genre cri, y a ca que j'aime vraiment beaucoup :

----------


## Bakura

> Bah le screamo c'est pas trop mon truc d'habitude. Mais comme Neige chante 2 titres de l'album en criant, je me suis dit que ca irait bien dans ce thread. 
> 
> Sinon, dans le genre cri, y a ca que j'aime vraiment beaucoup :
> 
> Adeste - Redemption [OFFICIAL VIDEO]      - YouTube


Du coup j'ai cout leur album entier  Alcest sur iTunes et effectivement beaucoup moins fan des autres pistes. Donc j'ai achet que celle que tu as mise ici :o.

Ca aussi c'est sympa ! N'hsite pas hein, j'aime bien le screamo :o.

----------


## pseudocode

> Ca aussi c'est sympa ! N'hsite pas hein, j'aime bien le screamo :o.


Je suppose que tu connais dj "Wolves In The Throne Room". Dans le mme genre, y a "Deafheaven". Certains morceaux sont presque coutables (suivant mes critres).  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

> Je suppose que tu connais dj "Wolves In The Throne Room". Dans le mme genre, y a "Deafheaven". Certains morceaux sont presque coutables (suivant mes critres).


Connait pas (possible que j'ai dj entendu, je navigue souvent sur YouTube sans jamais retenir les noms). J'irai couter  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Therion - Dvorak - Symphonie n9


La fascination du mtal pour le classique exprime avec mauvais got.
Je ne vois pas ce qu'un ensemble batterie / guitares / basse amne  ce morceau, surtout avec un arrangement aussi basique.
C'est comme Jesse Norman qui fait du jazz.
Elle est techniquement capable, certes, mais a n'a aucun intrt musicale autre que la curiosit.

----------


## Rachel

> La fascination du mtal pour le classique exprime avec mauvais got.
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'un ensemble batterie / guitares / basse amne  ce morceau, surtout avec un arrangement aussi basique.
> C'est comme Jesse Norman qui fait du jazz.
> Elle est techniquement capable, certes, mais a n'a aucun intrt musicale autre que la curiosit.


Mme quand Epica ou Rage se fait accompagn d'un orchestre symphonique ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Rachel

En attendant leur nouvel album "III" :

----------


## pseudocode

> Mme quand Epica ou Rage se fait accompagn d'un orchestre symphonique ?


Dans ton exemple, ce sont plutt des arrangements symphoniques sur un morceau de metal. Ca donne gnralement un cot plus imposant ou pique au morceau original, car ce sont souvent des arrangements faon hollywood (musique de film).

Dans le cas de therion, c'est vrai que l'ajout de guitare/batterie n'apporte pas grand chose au morceau de Dvorak. Ca ne rend pas le morceau plus agressif ou rythm. Autant couter "hooked on classics".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## AuraHxC

Bientt en concert  Strasbourg ETHS avec le nouvel album  ::D: 
Tient a me fait penser qu'il faudrait que je bouge mon cul pour prendre mes places pour Lofofora + Bukowski !!!

----------


## Invit

> Dans ton exemple, ce sont plutt des arrangements symphoniques sur un morceau de metal. Ca donne gnralement un cot plus imposant ou pique au morceau original, car ce sont souvent des arrangements faon hollywood (musique de film).
> Dans le cas de therion, c'est vrai que l'ajout de guitare/batterie n'apporte pas grand chose au morceau de Dvorak. Ca ne rend pas le morceau plus agressif ou rythm. Autant couter "hooked on classics".


Je ne connais pas les groupes que tu donnes rotrevrep en rfrence mais je rejoins Pseudocode. Pourquoi pas rajouter un orchestre sur un morceau original du groupe mais reprendre du Dvorak avec la trpidation de la double caisse en plus, c'est idiot. 
Paganini par Malmsteem, c'est sans grand intrt. Enfin, je tire sur une ambulance parce que Malmsteem, sorti de l'impressionnante performance sportive, il ne reste plus grand chose.

----------


## Rachel

> Je ne connais pas les groupes que tu donnes rotrevrep en rfrence mais je rejoins Pseudocode. Pourquoi pas rajouter un orchestre sur un morceau original du groupe mais reprendre du Dvorak avec la trpidation de la double caisse en plus, c'est idiot. 
> Paganini par Malmsteem, c'est sans grand intrt. Enfin, je tire sur une ambulance parce que Malmsteem, sorti de l'impressionnante performance sportive, il ne reste plus grand chose.


bon ben dcouvre les  ::mrgreen::  ! :

----------


## Nachalnikov

> Autant couter "hooked on classics".


Bon, je connaissais pas, mais merci pour d'avoir partager ce... comment dire? ce truc, quoi. Je me suis bien bidonn et ca a gay mon aprem  ::):  Par contre, j'en viens  me demander quel doit tre le niveau de perversit ncessaire pour produire ce... ce truc. Ce serait un peu comme exposer du Koons  Versailles! Personne n'oserait... on a os??? Mais il y a vraiment des grands malades  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rachel

::chin::   ::chin::

----------


## Rachel

au passage : http://www.myspace.com/music/metal/radio
ps : je ne mettrais pas Get up de Korn avec le featuring de Skrillex, car Korn s'est vraiment cart du son metal  ::(:  (mais le titre est bien)

----------


## pseudocode

En attendant le nouveau Lacuna Coil, patientons un peu avec Eyes Set To Kill

----------


## Rachel



----------


## AuraHxC

> En attendant le nouveau Lacuna Coil


Je l'ai cout, il est pas mal mais je lachterais pas...  part les deux chansons que j'avais cout en Dcembre sur Youtube, j'ai pas t rellement sduit... tant pis  ::): 

Et sinon Flyleaf c'est trop de la boulette  ::):  Les deux albums sont bien sympa !!!

----------


## AuraHxC

Mme si c'est pas du mtal et parce que j'adore ce groupe Japonais, je mets le dernier clip :

----------


## Rachel

j'en peux plus d'attendre demain, Dark adrenaline (mme si il est dj dispo dans des boutiques qui l'on mis vendredi  ::aie:: )
Edit : comme je m'en doutait, dj disponible illgalement sur le net  ::(:

----------


## AuraHxC

Ah oui si internet c'est depuis au moins 2 semaines mini !!!
Moi a me drange pas dans le sens o je tlcharge souvent et si a me plait, j'achte... dans le cas de Lacuna Coil j'hsite encore  ::):

----------


## The_Sorrow

J'ai cout FlyLeaf et mme emprunte chez un pote. Ca passe en musique de fond mais c'est pas tip-top :/

Sinon, d'aprs-vous, l'affiche du hellfest 2012 vaut le coup ?

Bon, o ais-je mis mon vieux dossier de Ozzy ? ...

----------


## Rachel



----------


## pseudocode

> LaFee - Kss Mich (Live)


faut rajouter ca  la longue liste de ceux qui ont plagi [video=youtube;G3DJhwAhrjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2M6yV6mueg"]Led Zep.[/url], comme Gotthard. 

Led Zep l'ayant eux meme plagi de 

. 

 ::mrgreen:: 

Le rock, un ternel recommencement.

----------


## Rachel

> faut rajouter ca  la longue liste de ceux qui ont plagi Led Zep., comme Whitesnake ou Gotthard. 
> 
> Led Zep l'ayant eux meme plagi de Fleetwood Mac. 
> 
> 
> 
> Le rock, un ternel recommencement.


merci, je ne savais mme pas que c'tait un plagiat !  ::ccool::

----------


## Rachel

pas mal ce groupe, Atrocity :





de bonnes reprises de titres des annes 80 (d'ailleurs leurs albums s'appellent werk 80 et werk 80 II)

----------


## pseudocode

> Je l'ai cout, il est pas mal mais je lachterais pas...  part les deux chansons que j'avais cout en Dcembre sur Youtube, j'ai pas t rellement sduit... tant pis


Bon, j'ai achet le nouveau Lacuna Coil. Ca ressemble vraiment beaucoup a celui d'avant (Shallow Life). 

Aux premires coutes, je trouve l'album moins accrocheur. Y a pas vraiment de mlodies qui me restent en tte. Et ca sonne moins agressif, sans doute parce qu'il y a moins d'attaque dans les accords de guitare : ca donne l'impression d'une "nappe" continue.

----------


## Rachel

> Bon, j'ai achet le nouveau Lacuna Coil. Ca ressemble vraiment beaucoup a celui d'avant (Shallow Life). 
> 
> Aux premires coutes, je trouve l'album moins accrocheur. Y a pas vraiment de mlodies qui me restent en tte. Et ca sonne moins agressif, sans doute parce qu'il y a moins d'attaque dans les accords de guitare : ca donne l'impression d'une "nappe" continue.


et leur reprise de R.E.M. "losing my religion" ,  ::(:  du

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Lician

Pour ceux qui sont amateur de virtuose de la gratte je vous conseil le dernier album solo de Stphan Fort d'Adagio.

C'est que de l'instrumental. Sonorit assez sombre... Plus que le dernier album avec Adagio.

Dans un tout autre registre et pour ceux qui aiment le ct un peu "pirate metal", je conseil le groupe Alestorm qui est trs fun!  ::P: 

A vos oreilles!  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

> Pour ceux qui sont amateur de virtuose de la gratte je vous conseil le dernier album solo de Stphan Fort d'Adagio.
> 
> C'est que de l'instrumental. Sonorit assez sombre... Plus que le dernier album avec Adagio.
> 
> Dans un tout autre registre et pour ceux qui aiment le ct un peu "pirate metal", je conseil le groupe Alestorm qui est trs fun! 
> 
> A vos oreilles!


  ::kiss::  pour Alestorm ! je croyais tre le seul connaisseur  ::D:

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour ceux qui sont amateur de virtuose de la gratte je vous conseil le dernier album solo de Stphan Fort d'Adagio.
> 
> C'est que de l'instrumental. Sonorit assez sombre... Plus que le dernier album avec Adagio.


Merci... Je viens d'aller couter quelques morceaux, et j'aime beaucoup. La commande du CD ne va pas tarder a partir.  ::ccool:: 


Dans le genre metal instrumental, si je ne l'ai pas dj cit ici : *Keith Merrow*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_sI-WrN5B0#t=180s[/ame]

----------


## Bakura

Un groupe de mtal chrtien franais qu'un pote m'a partag, je trouve a plutt sympa, a ressemble  du deathcore avec des sonorits un peu black par moments...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSwcQMsEH4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSwcQMsEH4[/ame]

----------


## Lician

> Merci... Je viens d'aller couter quelques morceaux, et j'aime beaucoup. La commande du CD ne va pas tarder a partir. 
> 
> 
> Dans le genre metal instrumental, si je ne l'ai pas dj cit ici : *Keith Merrow*


Dans le style metal fusion, il y a *Kenny Serane* (Franais toujours) aussi qui est pas mal du tout!  ::): 
Trs bon feeling!  ::ccool::

----------


## AuraHxC

Je suis en train de rechercher un groupe que j'coutais adolescent donc c'tait dans les annes 2000 plus ou moins.
Le seul truc que je me souviens c'tait un des albums celui que j'coutais (peut tre le seul du groupe) avait une pomme verte sur la pochette. Il me semble que c'tait un peu dans la lign des groupes comme Finch, The Used, etc...
Il y a peut tre Green dans le titre de l'album ou du groupe mais j'y arrive pas du tout a me souvenir  ::(:  certainement l'age \o/

----------


## Rachel

> Je suis en train de rechercher un groupe que j'coutais adolescent donc c'tait dans les annes 2000 plus ou moins.
> Le seul truc que je me souviens c'tait un des albums celui que j'coutais (peut tre le seul du groupe) avait une pomme verte sur la pochette. Il me semble que c'tait un peu dans la lign des groupes comme Finch, The Used, etc...
> Il y a peut tre Green dans le titre de l'album ou du groupe mais j'y arrive pas du tout a me souvenir  certainement l'age \o/


pfiou j'ai galr pour trouver ton groupe  ::aie::  : Magic Pie
voil la pochette 
puis un de leur son : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApekdE42sHE"]Magic Pie - Slightly mad[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

dans le genre progressif, il y a aussi Opeth : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0cDmm7Cz_k&ob=av2n"]Opeth - Porcelain heart[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Arf dommage d'avoir galr parce que c'est pas du tout a mais merci pour le geste  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

> Arf dommage d'avoir galr parce que c'est pas du tout a mais merci pour le geste


 ::aie::  sinon il y avait aussi le james beck group, mais a m'avait l'air un peu trop gentillet  ::?:

----------


## pseudocode

> Arf dommage d'avoir galr parce que c'est pas du tout a mais merci pour le geste


Y a bien l'album "american idiot" de green day, mais c'est pas vraiment une pomme sur la pochette.  ::D:  


Et sinon, un petite vido dont l'intro n'est pas sans rappeler le trailer de diablo 3....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmjsbj26W8U"]OPERA DIABOLICUS (OFFICIAL VIDEO)- Blood Countess Bathory      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Bon je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour retrouver mais c'est russi  ::): 
Donc le groupe c'est InMe et l'album c'tait : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overgrown_Eden

Enfin bref, j'ai retrouv  ::):

----------


## Rachel

> Bon je sais pas comment j'ai fait pour retrouver mais c'est russi 
> Donc le groupe c'est InMe et l'album c'tait : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overgrown_Eden
> 
> Enfin bref, j'ai retrouv


 ::ccool:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup3LsIy6Ow"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sup3LsIy6Ow[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

::heart::  le nouveau single
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV0VB8-nnuQ"]Epica - Storm the sorrow[/ame]

----------


## The_Sorrow

> pour Alestorm ! je croyais tre le seul connaisseur


J'avais jamais cherch  voir leur clip, bien que j'aie tout l'album de la chanson que tu mets dans le message. Tout aussi fun que leur musique.

Ca va de pair avec Korpiklaani je trouve. ::D:

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZEJMVdLvaw[/ame]

----------


## AuraHxC

Bon bientt le nouvel album de Eths qui va arriver et je l'attends grave. Et vivement le 30 Mars pour les voir en concert avec Kells  ::D: 
En attendant une des chansons :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8rxvb2NpKg"]Eths - Adona      - YouTube[/ame]

Plus des extraits en gnral : 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqhLCA7xmRQ"]Eths - III (Song Previews)      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

fallait bien lui rendre hommage  Cloclo en ce jour anniversaire 



Edit : j'allais oubli celle-ci  ::aie::

----------


## Bakura

Haha, en tant qu'ancien fan de Cloclo (bon, j'tais jeune  ::aie::  ), je ne peux qu'apprcier  ::D: .

----------


## AuraHxC

En plus d'tre bien lourd, le clip est bien sympa lol

----------


## Rachel

Encore un petit groupe polonais bien sympatoche  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

Quelques grammes de finesses dans un monde de brutes :




-----------------------------------------------------------------

Quelques kilogrammes de brutes dans un monde de finesse:

----------


## Bakura

Trs sympa Barren Earth. Par contre ton deuxime lien fonctionne plus, tu peux le supprimer  ::D: .

----------


## pseudocode

> Trs sympa Barren Earth. Par contre ton deuxime lien fonctionne plus, tu peux le supprimer .


J'aimerais bien, mais pour une raison inconnue je n'ai pas le droit d'diter mes propres messages.  ::D: 

Je remets le lien, en esperant qu'il ne soit pas vir de suite... Ca fera toujours de la pub pour ce groupe de Death Metal franais.

----------


## getz85

> J'aimerais bien, mais pour une raison inconnue je n'ai pas le droit d'diter mes propres messages. 
> 
> Je remets le lien, en esperant qu'il ne soit pas vir de suite... Ca fera toujours de la pub pour ce groupe de Death Metal franais.
> Gorod- Carved In The Wind      - YouTube


Vu hier en concert avec Spawn Of Possession et Obscura (3 groupes que j'adore!) et Exivious. Vraiment un excellent concert!

----------


## Rachel

un peu de vitesse  ::P: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzQ1avPOdf0"]Threat signal - Comatose[/ame]

----------


## th666

NECROBLASPHEME est heureux de vous annoncer la sortie de son nouvel opus : "XXVI : The Deeper - The Better"

Le but tant de diffuser la musique le plus largement possible, "XXVI ..." est disponible en *tlchargement libre et lgal* depuis le lundi 02 avril 2012 sur :
www.thedeeper-thebetter.com

Vous pouvez galement le commander en version digipack via le site. 



facebook.com/necroblaspheme.page.officielle

----------


## Rachel

> NECROBLASPHEME est heureux de vous annoncer la sortie de son nouvel opus : "XXVI : The Deeper - The Better"
> 
> Le but tant de diffuser la musique le plus largement possible, "XXVI ..." est disponible en *tlchargement libre et lgal* depuis le lundi 02 avril 2012 sur :
> www.thedeeper-thebetter.com
> 
> Vous pouvez galement le commander en version digipack via le site. 
> 
> 
> 
> facebook.com/necroblaspheme.page.officielle


Je ne connaissais que Evanescence qui autorisait le tlchargement de ses albums gartuitement ( ::oops:: ). je ne peut que saluer cette initiative  ::hola:: 

Edit :  ::salive::   ::heart::

----------


## AuraHxC

Je savais pas que Evancescence autorisait ce genre de chose !!!
Tu veux dire que tu peux dl leurs albums quelque part ou simplement qu'il s'en tape de se faire pirater ?

----------


## Rachel

> Je savais pas que Evancescence autorisait ce genre de chose !!!
> Tu veux dire que tu peux dl leurs albums quelque part ou simplement qu'il s'en tape de se faire pirater ?


tout simplement qu'ils s'en *** comme de l'an 40 de la mthode de tlchargement de leurs titres  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

A Montpellier, on fait des sries policires... mais pas que...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2wDYm23MKg"]Hypno5e   Acid Mist Tomorrow      - YouTube[/ame]

 ::ccool::

----------


## th666

> Je ne connaissais que Evanescence qui autorisait le tlchargement de ses albums gartuitement (). je ne peut que saluer cette initiative


Ils ne sont pas les seuls, mais c'est effectivement une excellente initiative. Tu peux par exemple retrouver d'autres albums de ci de l ; sur l'un des blogs de VS-webzine, ils se sont mis  en prsenter rgulirement >> par-ici. Bonnes dcouvertes!





> Edit :


hh, n'hsite pas  faire suivre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel

> Ils ne sont pas les seuls, mais c'est effectivement une excellente initiative. Tu peux par exemple retrouver d'autres albums de ci de l ; sur l'un des blogs de VS-webzine, ils se sont mis  en prsenter rgulirement >> par-ici. Bonnes dcouvertes!
> 
> hh, n'hsite pas  faire suivre


via google+ twitter et facebook. Encore faut-il que les personnes qui me suivent apprcient  ::P:

----------


## Rachel

Dj post, mais cette fois ci avec le clip officiel  ::): [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c55PQdqMlOY"]Eths - Adona[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

le clip officiel de "Storm the sorrow"  ::oops:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNoTvg0t52c"]Epica - Storm the sorrow[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Un peu de mlodique...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeJXxsbzYX0"]JEFF LOOMIS - Plains of Oblivion (Album Sampler)      - YouTube[/ame]


Et un peu de bestial !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHbNb0tIxmw"]01 - revelation decimation      - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

une bonne  reprise  ::ccool::  (me souvient plus du groupe original  ::cry:: ) 




Edit : en fait c'est grave digger, le chanteur est dans le clip  ::aie::

----------


## th666

Grave Digger comme indiqu dans les infos de la vido  :;): 

La version originale :

----------


## pseudocode

Le nouvel album de Nightwish avec le retour de Tarja !!









(ah, non. C'est Xandria.  ::P: )

----------


## Rachel

> Le nouvel album de Nightwish avec le retour de Tarja !!
> 
> Xandria - Valentine Official Video      - YouTube
> 
> 
> (ah, non. C'est Xandria. )


encore un groupe allemand  ::P: . Mais c'est juste une collaboration je pense  ::): 
edit : Madame Tarja n'est pas au casting de ce titre  ::(:  . La demoiselle se nomme Manuela Kraller

----------


## pseudocode

> encore un groupe allemand . Mais c'est juste une collaboration je pense 
> edit : Madame Tarja n'est pas au casting de ce titre  . La demoiselle se nomme Manuela Kraller


Oui, je sais. C'tait juste pour faire la blague.  ::P: 

Note que la ressemblance vocale est tout de meme frappante.

----------


## Rachel

> Oui, je sais. C'tait juste pour faire la blague. 
> 
> Note que la ressemblance vocale est tout de meme frappante.


en effet. mais ce n'est pas la voix qui me plait le plus chez cette chanteuse  ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

> encore un groupe allemand . Mais c'est juste une collaboration je pense 
> edit : Madame Tarja n'est pas au casting de ce titre  . La demoiselle se nomme Manuela Kraller


Xandria est un groupe qui est en premire partie de leur tourne actuelle. Ils taient prsent  Paris en Avril et ils taient plutt bons ! ils avaient bien chauff la salle juste avant qu'ils arrivent.

----------


## Deadpool

> Xandria est un groupe qui est en premire partie de leur tourne actuelle. Ils taient prsent  Paris en Avril et ils taient plutt bons ! ils avaient bien chauff la salle juste avant qu'ils arrivent.


Et l on voit que Lyche va a des concerts de groupes  chanteuse.

Encore pour se rincer a vilain coquin.  ::mouarf:: 

Perso, j'avais vu Within Temptation en premire partie de Iron Maiden il y a quelques annes, c'tait pas mal aussi. 

A votre avis je parle de la prestation du groupe ou du physique de la chanteuse? 

 ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Et l on voit que Lyche va a des concerts de groupes  chanteuse.
> 
> Encore pour se rincer a vilain coquin. 
> 
> Perso, j'avais vu Within Temptation en premire partie de Iron Maiden il y a quelques annes, c'tait pas mal aussi. 
> 
> A votre avis je parle de la prestation du groupe ou du physique de la chanteuse?


 ::mouarf::  les 2 !
Surtout que le 2me groupe tait un quatuor de violonistes absolument remarquable.. la lead group tait tellement mignonne  ::salive:: 

Pour Xandria je me demande si je confonds pas avec la premire partie de Epica  ::koi::  (faut dire que j'ai enchan 5concerts en 3semaine, je mlange un peu tout)

Edit : C'est vrai pour les groupes  chanteuse, Metallica au Stade, elle tait trop sexy James  ::P:

----------


## Rachel

http://www.youtube.com/user/CenturyMedia : une bonne chaine youtube  ::ccool::

----------


## Rachel

> C'est vrai pour les groupes  chanteuse, Metallica au Stade, elle tait trop sexy James


mignonne avec sa barbichette  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> mignonne avec sa barbichette


J'aime les femmes  barbe, et alors? ! namo  ::no::

----------


## Deadpool

> les 2 !


Gagn!  ::aie:: 




> Edit : C'est vrai pour les groupes  chanteuse, Metallica au Stade, elle tait trop sexy James


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## pseudocode

> Edit : C'est vrai pour les groupes  chanteuse, Metallica au Stade, elle tait trop sexy James


Bah, avec une jolie robe... ca passe...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Bakura

> Bah, avec une jolie robe... ca passe... 
> 
> Megaromania - AURORA -destinies of world- (HIGH QUALITY)      - YouTube


J'adore (en mme temps, je suis un gros fan de visual kei, j'ai cout beaucoup de X-Japan avant de me mettre  du death  ::aie::  ). Le seul soucis du VK (bon, outre les costumes ridicules mais a fait parti du charme), c'est les chanteurs qui ont souvent des voix relativement similaires. Aprs techniquement, c'est souvent bon (voir trs bon, voir du ct de Versailles, NoGod...).

Dans le mme style que ce que tu as propos (mais avec des costumes encore plus ridicules) :

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Bakura

Enfin ! Enfin j'ai trouv un groupe qui ressemble  Envy (en mme temps ils viennent de Core, presque des voisins).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITmOBFklwjc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITmOBFklwjc[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Single sympa d'un groupe Montpellierain dcouvert au dtour d'un zap sur la-grosse-radio metal...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4NQ4pEIXG0"]HARDBANGER "neck" HD - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyCb9HHGlhs"]Mnemic - I've been you[/ame]

avec guillaume bideau au chant (one way mirror)

et un titre du dernier album de Kontrust :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zf--ISBmLno"]Kontrust - sock 'n doll[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Excellent le titre de Kontrust.  ::ccool:: 


En ce moment j'coute le dernier album de Testament. Toute ressemblance avec du bon vieux Metallica ne serait pas forcment fortuite.  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apMIXxGumWw"]TESTAMENT - Native Blood (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

et leur premier single disponible ici : http://www.whyzdom.com/

et fallait bien une cover du tube n1 du moment :

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFD7YIk_9dw"]Therion - poupe de cire, poupe de son[/ame]

----------


## barnabay

Je ne suis pas fana de mtal, mais un groupe que je conseille c'est AUDIOSLAVE (anciens musiciens de RATM et Chris Cornell (Soundgarden))

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne suis pas fana de mtal, mais un groupe que je conseille c'est AUDIOSLAVE (anciens musiciens de RATM et Chris Cornell (Soundgarden))


On les apple parfois Rage Against the Garden  ::aie:: , sinon trs bon son audioslave, c'est clair

----------


## Invit

> On les apple parfois Rage Against the Garden , sinon trs bon son audioslave, c'est clair


PAr contre Chris Cornell en solo, c'est d'un chiant.

----------


## Rachel

> PAr contre Chris Cornell en solo, c'est d'un chiant.


soit c'est de la 'popinette'  demoiselles, soit c'est du r&b  ::vomi::

----------


## pseudocode

Atmosphre, atmosphre...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=011GHzHr7Ik"]Klone - Into The Void - The Dreamer's Hideaway - YouTube[/ame]


Electrique...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ofz31Liqk"]Sybreed - The Line Of Least Resistance - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel



----------


## Rachel

le live avec Floor Jansen  ::oops::

----------


## Rachel

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXTs...?feature=watch allez voir  ::salive::

----------


## Alvaten

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UILkyxOscY0"]ARCH ENEMY - Nemesis (HIGH QUALITY) - YouTube[/ame]

Et oui c'est une femme qui chante ^^

Sinon, un reportage interessent que j'ai dcouvert 
http://youtu.be/ApcPaQYf0ms

----------


## Rachel

> ARCH ENEMY - Nemesis (HIGH QUALITY) - YouTube
> 
> Et oui c'est une femme qui chante ^^
> 
> Sinon, un reportage interessent que j'ai dcouvert 
> http://youtu.be/ApcPaQYf0ms


je peux te faire toute une liste de chanteuses ' voix'  ::D:  . prend dj Angela Gossow, Rachel Aspe (au dessus  ::mrgreen:: ), Mallika Sundaramurthy(Abnormality), pis ce groupe l 'iwrestledabearonce'  ::aie::  ... il y en plein d'autre mais la liste est longue  ::haha::

----------


## pseudocode

> je peux te faire toute une liste de chanteuses ' voix'  . prend dj Angela Gossow, Rachel Aspe (au dessus ), Mallika Sundaramurthy(Abnormality), pis ce groupe l 'iwrestledabearonce'  ... il y en plein d'autre mais la liste est longue


"Queens Of Scream" sur youtube.  :;):

----------


## garheb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD00O1uFf54"] Meshuggah - Bleed[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

> Meshuggah - Bleed


 ::ccool:: 

Vu en concert  Nantes y'a pas longtemps.

Une tuerie dans tous les sens du terme.  :8-):

----------


## garheb

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5093ySiPVbM"]ARCH ENEMY "ENEMY WITHIN" Drumcover - Fumie Abe - - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Helloween, toujours semblables  eux-mme... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhiY-KOfMpg"]HELLOWEEN?Nabataea - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

je conseille le live d'Otep et le dernier album : Hydra

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1k7s3NdGyg"]Otep - Blowtorch Nightlight[/ame]

je viens de dcouvrir ce groupe, Amaranthe  ::salive:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y25snz83ms"]Amaranthe - Hunger[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxOybZcRXhI"]Amaranthe - the Nexus[/ame]

----------


## Alvaten

Pour les non-suisses ca va moins vous faire rire que moi




Ce sont des chroniqueurs de radio que j'aime beaucoups, ils cres plein de personnages dont les Black Lion Genocide, un groupe de black mtal Valaisan. Pour pousser  fond il ont fait un clip :p

Si ca vous interesse je vous invite  regarder leurs chroniques



"l'interview" du groupe

----------


## r0d

J'ai vu a en concert la semaine dernire:



Je me suis retrouv  ce concert par hasard, et voil la claque que je me suis prise! Que dis-je, la claquasse dans la face! Dj on voit sur leurs vido que a envoie bien du bois, mais alors en concert, c'est... j'ai pas les mots... c'est  la fois puissant et lourd, violent et dark, technique et inspir... a m'a tellement plu que je me suis retrouv dans le pogo  la fin ( mon age a devient vraiment dangereux  ::aie::  ).

----------


## r0d

Tiens, Amaranthe c'est sympa. Dommage qu'il y a cette blondasse qui pourri les morceaux, mais sinon a pte bien. Dans la veine de Ill Nio, j'aime bien.

----------


## AuraHxC

> J'ai vu a en concert la semaine dernire:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggsH0JuCRxk
> 
> Je me suis retrouv  ce concert par hasard, et voil la claque que je me suis prise! Que dis-je, la claquasse dans la face! Dj on voit sur leurs vido que a envoie bien du bois, mais alors en concert, c'est... j'ai pas les mots... c'est  la fois puissant et lourd, violent et dark, technique et inspir... a m'a tellement plu que je me suis retrouv dans le pogo  la fin ( mon age a devient vraiment dangereux  ).


Non mais Cortez c'est trop de la balle !!!!
C'est comme d'autre groupe Suisse dans le genre : impure wilhelmina ; Nostromo

----------


## pseudocode

Mon coup de coeur du moment... progressif et nergtique.  ::ccool:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCp6yIxUT5U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCp6yIxUT5U[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7dG_m3MsI"]Killswitch Engage - Holy diver[/ame]

----------


## I_believe_in_code

Un titre dont je ne me remets pas :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rioAfi5FJ8"]Asva - By The Well of Living And Seeing - YouTube[/ame]


Et un lien vers mon minuscule site de chroniques :
http://www.unfitzine.org

----------


## pseudocode

Nouvel album de Serenity. Trs bon groupe que j'ai dcouvert en 1re partie d'un concert. Des compos dans la ligne de Kamelot ou Royal Hunt et, pour l'avoir vu en Live, un chanteur vraiment excellent.  ::ccool:: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCp0xHB9drw"]SERENITY - Age of Glory from WAR of AGE 2013 Album - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## tesla

> Killswitch Engage - Holy diver



L'original est 100 fois mieux. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vir7vDdPeuI"]Dio[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

La nouvelle voix de Eths 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OQ7J43IccQ"]Rachel Aspe - Nerve (Soilwork cover)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80WHoo_STr0"]Kerion - Fireblast[/ame]

un petit Atrocity en prime : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ovgnGH2kNU"]Atrocity - Pandaemonium[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Nouvel album de Serenity. Trs bon groupe que j'ai dcouvert en 1re partie d'un concert. Des compos dans la ligne de Kamelot ou Royal Hunt et, pour l'avoir vu en Live, un chanteur vraiment excellent. 
> 
> SERENITY - Age of Glory from WAR of AGE 2013 Album - YouTube


avec Clmentine Delauney  ::salive::  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2QH9L42OY0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2QH9L42OY0[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur2hNZLynhQ"]Hatebreed - Honor never dies[/ame]

et un coup de coeur  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7-YIZhwvKI"]DGM - Reason[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> et un coup de coeur


Ca me fait beaucoup penser au morceau "digital rain" de Star One. Je suppose que la compo metal-prog et la voix de Russell Allen n'y sont pas tranger.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7f4i_YRfKI#t=85s"]star one - digital rain - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Ca me fait beaucoup penser au morceau "digital rain" de Star One. Je suppose que la compo metal-prog et la voix de Russell Allen n'y sont pas tranger.
> 
> star one - digital rain - YouTube


mon post m'a plutt fait penser  Dream theater  ::D:

----------


## Rachel

ce titre !  ::hola::

----------


## r0d

Au fait vous avez certainement entendu parler de cette histoire d'arrestation de Kristian Vikernes. J'adore le black metal (mais j'ai jamais aim Burzum par contre), mais franchement, ce type est un malade. Et c'est  cause de quelques tristes personnages comme lui que le black metal est souvent associ au neo-nazisme et tout a.

Allez, en hommage au blakc metal, voici une de mes chansons prfres (bien que pas trs reprsentative du genre j'avoue):

----------


## pseudocode

Allez, moi aussi je rend hommage au black metal...

----------


## AuraHxC

En ce moment j'accroche pas mal avec le groupe : Hacktivist (Rap - Hardcore - Djent)

----------


## pseudocode

du Death Metal Symphonique ?  oui... ca existe.  ::D: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKzmT-VhrnA"]FLESHGOD APOCALYPSE - Elegy (OFFICIAL TRACK) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Yalalaaaa

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bqRpXPy4kM"]Justin Bieber-Baby(Death Metal Version) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

Ahhhhh... Les fous-furieux de MAXIMUM THE HORMONE sont de retour !!

Un teaser de l'album "Yoshu Fukushu ":
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9x2WXF15HA"]????"????"??????? - YouTube[/ame]

ainsi que le premier single:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beN5ep5MrdY"]???? ????? ? ???? - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2odV4rqbQ2s"]Atreyu - Doomsday[/ame]

----------


## The_Sorrow

En coutant du Immortal (et en tant pass par 2-3 autres groupes avant, j'ai pas trop compris le cheminement de youtube), je me suis vu proposer du Tyr. J'ai trouv a sympa alors voici un morceau pour vous :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH0y3_-jX3o"]Tyr - By The Sword In My Hand - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> En coutant du Immortal (et en tant pass par 2-3 autres groupes avant, j'ai pas trop compris le cheminement de youtube), je me suis vu proposer du Tyr. J'ai trouv a sympa alors voici un morceau pour vous :
> 
> Tyr - By The Sword In My Hand - YouTube


tu vas aimer Turisas alors  ::ccool::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> tu vas aimer Turisas alors


Excellente suggestion, merci !

Un ami m'a parl de Born Of Osiris (attention, c'est du progressif) que je trouve sympa galement :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy2MLw_JMJk"]Born Of Osiris - "Follow The Signs" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Excellente suggestion, merci !
> 
> Un ami m'a parl de Born Of Osiris (attention, c'est du progressif) que je trouve sympa galement


Hum. J'accroche pas trop le mlange Death et Prog. Je ne sais pas si c'est la voix qui gche la mlodie, ou l'inverse.  ::aie:: 

Je prfre encore le mlange mtal et electro...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL715hoVb1U"]Crossfaith - "We Are The Future" Official Music Video - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

> Hum. J'accroche pas trop le mlange Death et Prog. Je ne sais pas si c'est la voix qui gche la mlodie, ou l'inverse. 
> 
> Je prfre encore le mlange mtal et electro...
> 
> Crossfaith - "We Are The Future" Official Music Video - YouTube


Merci pseudocode, c'est dans ma playlist du moment maintenant  ::mouarf:: 

Je conseille le groupe Butcher Babies. pas possible de mettre leur clip ici  ::oops::

----------


## pseudocode

Dans le mme genre metal/electro...  ::ccool::

----------


## lper

C'est un ami newyorkais qui chante, il viendra peut-tre faire une tourne en Europe en t.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFqMdvfXkOc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFqMdvfXkOc[/ame]

----------


## GPPro

pour ceux qui l'auraient loup, le quizz de l'anne !

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai eu 15/20... grce  3 meubles Ikea que j'ai reconnus et 2 mots de la mythologie scandinave, le reste c'est du pur hasard !

----------


## Valter

Que pensez-vous du black metal ultra-satanique et trs aggressif du style Von, Darkthrone (au dbut), Phantom ?

par exemple

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5KIPDwrr8"]Phantom - Divine Necromancy - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## pseudocode

> Que pensez-vous du black metal ultra-satanique et trs aggressif du style Von, Darkthrone (au dbut), Phantom ?


Dj, sur le fond, le Black Metal ultra-satanique c'est  pour moi comme le HipHop Hardcore extrme-gangsta... une appellation "marketing". Si je devais qualifier une musique de "satanique", ce serait plutot des accords drangeants  la Steven Wilson. Sans doute l'influence des films comme l'exorciste ou Amityville.  ::D: 

Sur la forme, je trouve ca assez "ennuyant", au sens o je n'prouve aucune motion particulire en coutant ce morceau. Sinon une rapide lassitude car c'est assez rptitif (et aussi trs mal mix, mais c'est p-e fait exprs).

----------


## Invit

> Sur la forme, je trouve ca assez "ennuyant", au sens o je n'prouve aucune motion particulire en coutant ce morceau. Sinon une rapide lassitude car c'est assez rptitif (et aussi trs mal mix, mais c'est p-e fait exprs).


a me semble tre pris directement de la salle de rptition par un mauvais enregistreur. Entre nous, le son est tellement dgelasse que a me semble difficile de tenir les 9 minutes et quelques. Sinon, je n'ai pas entendu aucune variation sur les 3 premires minutes.
Pour ce qui est du ultra satanique, vu que je n'entends pas de paroles, a pourrait autant tre qualifier d'ultra-bear ou autre appellation ultra-ampoule...

----------


## premiumblogs

Guitariste dans mes moments de dtente, je reste un fan des vieux trust, metallica, ainsi que silmarils et no one is innocent.

Incorrigible mme  plus de 40 balais

----------


## Rachel

ne clignez pas des yeux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Une preuve que mme les franais peuvent faire de la bonne musique:



 :;):

----------


## r0d

Dans la srie, "les chanteuse  voix", ma prfre:


J'ai entendu dire que c'est la meuf du chanteur de Slipknot.

----------


## pseudocode

Pour ma part, je reste dans le style electro-metal...

----------


## r0d

Encore du frenshy. Pas tout jeune mais toujours aussi bon!!  ::mrgreen:: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAZLmfLk3l0"]Gojira - The Art of Dying (Live at Vieilles Charrues Festival 2010) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## kOrt3x

En ce moment pour moi, c'est a : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s"]Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames (Video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Deadpool

En l'honneur de l'anniversaire de la disparition du fameux leader de ce groupe, je me rcoute a :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i38m-xGX7io"]Death - Crystal Mountain (live) - YouTube[/ame]

Version studio :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zguCFjHyVeM"]death crystal mountain - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Rachel

sur le cul quand j'ai appris a : Alyssa White-Gluz rejoint Arch Enemy. pas de prcision si elle quitte The Agonist  ::(: 




> Century Media ‏@centurymedia  4 min 
> Breaking News: #ArchEnemy announces new vocalist! Please welcome Alissa White-Gluz! RT @archenemymetal pic.twitter.com/e6hbPKRZh4

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai lu Angela Gossow ne chanterai plus, c'est domage j'aimais bien sa voix. 

Vu que je ne connais pas du tout The Agonist, je vais aller couter ca pour me faire une ide de ce que donne cette charmante demoiselle !

----------


## Arthe

C'est un peu mort ici, donc je relance d'un petit Taake, que j'irais voir dans 2 semaines d'ailleurs :




Sinon, des gens vont au Hellfest ?

----------


## Zirak

> sur le cul quand j'ai appris a : Alyssa White-Gluz rejoint Arch Enemy. pas de prcision si elle quitte The Agonist


Si si, elle les quitte, la remplacante est dj trouve et on pouvait dj entendre un ancien morceau repris par la nouvelle il y a quelques semaines (je ne sais pas si il y en a eu d'autres depuis), mais perso, je la trouve moins bien, elle a une voix plus grasse, mais le chant clair n'a pas du tout la mme qualit, je prfrais Alyssa.

D'un ct, cela me fait un peu chier pour The Agonist qui du coup pour moi, sonne moins bien (mme si on verra sur les nouvelles compos qu'on ne pourra pas comparer avec Alyssa), alors que de l'autre, n'ayant jamais t fan de la voix d'Angela, je trouve que cela apporte un plus  Arch Enemy ^^.


Niveau metal, j'coute un peu tous les sous-genre, en dehors du powermetal et du mtal symphonique (trop de synth tue le synth) et jusqu'ici j'ai trouv trs peu de groupe dans ces genres m'ayant rellement accroch. Le black sans plus  part quelques classiques (Enslaved, Dimmu, ..).

En fait, mme si je supporte pleins de trucs, a va majoritairement tre du pagan ou du death quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

Mon petit son du moment (pagan pour le coup) :






```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3UhN6mTU4k&index=164&list=PL1A24009AB13BBA73
```

(la playlist doit tre public, y'a un peu de tout, pas que du pagan, vous ferez peut-tre quelques dcouvertes)  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

> Sinon, des gens vont au Hellfest ?


Moi.  ::P: 

Un truc violent  souhait.

----------


## Arthe

En parlant de Pagan, a fait depuis hier 10 ans que Quorthon nous a quitt. Un des plus grand musicien metal selon moi, ce que soit la priode black ou la priode viking :







> Moi.


La mme  ::mouarf::  L'affiche est juste dingue cette anne.

Une playlist que j'ai cr avec surtout des classiques, mais aussi quelques trucs pas connus du tout : http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...0k65Hn9WJlFMgk

----------


## r0d

J'tais au Graspop festival il y a 2 semaines, j'ai fait quelques belles dcouvertes:

Behemoth. Apparemment c'est assez connu, mais je ne connaissais pas. Super concert, maintenant je dcouvre les albums, j'aime beaucoup.



Thy art is murder. Des australiens qui envoient du lourd. Super bourrin, super technique, j'adore.

----------


## Chtulus

Salut,




> Behemoth. Apparemment c'est assez connu, mais je ne connaissais pas


Mieux vaut tard que jamais  :;):

----------


## Alvaten

deux cd sorties cet l't !

ELUVEITIE :


Un chanson "tranquille" 



Une plus traditionnelle 

EQUILIBRIUM :


Un clip bien marrant 



Une des meilleur chanson de l'album

----------


## Zirak

@r0d : Thy art is murder, il y avait celle-la dans ma playlist que j'ai post quelques messages plus haut, je t'avais dit que tu pourrais y dcouvrir des trucs qui te plairait  ::D: 

Et Behemoth oui, c'est des vieux de la vieille, ils doivent bien jouer depuis 20 ans ou pas loin...


Pas de gros fest pour moi cette anne, par contre, j'en ai fait un petit qui dbute  cot de chez moi, avec que des petits groupes pas forcement trs connus mais y'en a 2/3 qui m'ont bien plus genre :

In Arkadia:




The Walking Dead Orchestra (eux me rappellent pas mal Carnifex):

----------


## Zirak

Sinon pour ceux qui aiment bien le pagan, pas forcement nouveau, mais j'aime bien quand mme ! 

Cruachan (black/pagan):



In Extremo (petite reprise d'un air mdival trad) :



Abinchova (black/pagan aussi, ils sont de chez toi, Alvaten  ::D: ) :

----------


## Alvaten

> ils sont de chez toi, Alvaten


Oui on ne fait pas que du chocolat et du pognon, aussi du mtal de qualit !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui on ne fait pas que du chocolat et du pognon, aussi du mtal de qualit !


Bah c'est vrai qu'en dehors d'eux et d'Eluiveitie, je ne connais pas la scne helvte, mais pour l'instant je ne peux qu'tre d'accord  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Je te recommande Samael, bon groupe de black / indus (sur leurs trois derniers albums je te conseil Solar Soul et Lux Mundi, Above est un peu moins bon pour moi)

Sinon comme autre groupe connu il y a Celtic Frost, qui ont t pas mal influant sur la scne mtal  leurs dbuts.

----------


## Zirak

En parlant de groupe ayant influenc la scne metal, les papas du deathmetal mlodique, At The Gates, ressortent un album, 19 ans aprs leur dernier opus (sortie prvue fin octobre) :




Apprciant dj leur boulot, et aprs avoir pris un super pied en les voyant sur scne au Hellfest, je dois avouer que cette nouvelle et ce teaser me vendent un peu du rve  ::D:

----------


## r0d

Rcente dcouverte. C'est pas du mtal, mais l'esprit y est:



Enfin, un certain esprit...  ::aie::

----------


## bigben89

Dcouverte rcente, une sorte de mix rjouissant entre du Distillers et du Nashville Pussy.
Moi qui suis vraiment pas fan des voix fminines  la Nightwish & cie, l pour le coup, je suis compltement tomb sous le charme.  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Dcouverte rcente, une sorte de mix rjouissant entre du Distillers et du Nashville Pussy.
> Moi qui suis vraiment pas fan des voix fminines  la Nightwish & cie, l pour le coup, je suis compltement tomb sous le charme.


Marrant je voyais pas des mtalleux utiliser des basses musicman  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Bon, un dbut d'affiche ( peu prs 130 groupes) ayant commenc  tre dvoil pour le Hellfest 2015, y'en a-t-il dj parmis vous qui pense s'y rendre ? 

De mon ct, mme si ce n'est pas encore valid  100%, il y a de grandes chances que je me dplace avec quelques ami(e)s malgr le prix de la place, il y a plusieurs groupes que j'irai bien (re)voir  ::mrgreen:: 

edit: l'affiche en question :

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...d3d58301b9106f

----------


## GPPro

> Bon, un dbut d'affiche ( peu prs 130 groupes) ayant commenc  tre dvoil pour le Hellfest 2015, y'en a-t-il dj parmis vous qui pense s'y rendre ? 
> 
> De mon ct, mme si ce n'est pas encore valid  100%, il y a de grandes chances que je me dplace avec quelques ami(e)s malgr le prix de la place, il y a plusieurs groupes que j'irai bien (re)voir 
> 
> edit: l'affiche en question :
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...d3d58301b9106f


Body Count y sera, sur leur dernier album il y a une reprise du premier morceau connu des Suicidal Tendencies avec des paroles remises  jour par Ice-T, pas forcment de la grande musique mais les paroles sont marrantes.

----------


## galoupia

Bonsoir ma modeste contribution

----------


## galoupia

ZZ Top - Doubleback

----------


## Arthe

> Bon, un dbut d'affiche ( peu prs 130 groupes) ayant commenc  tre dvoil pour le Hellfest 2015, y'en a-t-il dj parmis vous qui pense s'y rendre ?


Assez du par l'affiche personnellement, en Black c'est plus que moyen. Aprs l'affiche reste jolie (heureusement avec 6 scnes, mme si je passe gnralement tout mon temps devant Temple/Altar et seulement 2-3 groupes sur les mainstages), mais ce qui m'a tu l'anne dernire : la foule. Il y avait beaucoup trop de monde selon moi, c'tait un peu invivable (j'ai fait les hellfest 2013 et 2014 et franchement niveau monde rien  voir). Donc sans moi cette anne, ce sera probablement Motocultor et Fall of Summer :p

Un p'tit coup de Benighted, c'est bon mangez en, et en live a tue tout (sur ce titre il y a le chanteur de Shining galement) :

----------


## Zirak

> Assez du par l'affiche personnellement, en Black c'est plus que moyen. Aprs l'affiche reste jolie (heureusement avec 6 scnes, mme si je passe gnralement tout mon temps devant Temple/Altar et seulement 2-3 groupes sur les mainstages), mais ce qui m'a tu l'anne dernire : la foule. Il y avait beaucoup trop de monde selon moi, c'tait un peu invivable (j'ai fait les hellfest 2013 et 2014 et franchement niveau monde rien  voir). Donc sans moi cette anne, ce sera probablement Motocultor et Fall of Summer :p


Oui, c'est vrai que moi, le Black n'tant pas le sous-genre que j'coute le plus, je n'ai pas trop cette impression, moi avec 2/3 groupes de tel genre  + 2/3 d'un autre, + 2/3 d'un autre,... au final, j'ai dj bien 15/20 groupes voir plus, que j'ai vais aller voir ou revoir.

Et il reste encore des groupes  tre annonc, sans parler des nombreux groupes que je ne connais pas (surement des bonnes surprises  dnicher, si j'ai assez d'nergie  ::D: ).


C'tait vraiment si norme que a la diffrence de monde entre 2013 et 2014, car j'ai fait l'dition 2013, je n'avais pas trouv a norme (enfin oui, y'a plus de monde qu'au Motocultor, mais cela reste dans les normes des festoches "moyen", c'est pas le Wacken non plus quoi). 

Moi cette anne, cela sera surement que le Hellfest, j'ai de plus en plus de mal  faire bouger les copains / copines, et puis un festoche tout seul, c'est moins marrant, alors qu'en 2013 c'tait Hellfest + Summer Breeze + Rock en Seine (enfin juste pour SOAD  ::D: ).

----------


## Arthe

> C'tait vraiment si norme que a la diffrence de monde entre 2013 et 2014, car j'ai fait l'dition 2013, je n'avais pas trouv a norme (enfin oui, y'a plus de monde qu'au Motocultor, mais cela reste dans les normes des festoches "moyen", c'est pas le Wacken non plus quoi).


Grosso modo 2013 il y avait 105 000 personnes (en comptant sur les 3 jours) et en 2014 on a dpass les 150 000  ::lol:: . Camping entirement rempli ds le jeudi fin d'aprs midi, des files d'attentes un peu partout (genre pour entrer tt le matin). En plus il y avait la passerelle de la mort  franchir  chaque voyage fest/camping c'tait horrible (elle tait pas la en 2013 c'tait une nouveaut, tu verras si elle est encore la cette anne, un miracle qu'un mec bourr se soit pas tu la dedans, dj que moi j'ai failli). Au moins le motocultor le voyage camping <=> fest c'est 2 minutes :p
Aprs c'est sur que vu le nombre de groupe il y a toujours de quoi faire (mme si je fais mon mcontent il y a quand mme du trs lourd dans tout les styles), mais de toute faon je serais en stage de fin d'tude pendant cette priode et je me vois mal dire  l'employeur le mercredi soir "bon je pars au hellfest on se revoit mardi  ::mrgreen:: ".

Ah et aussi en 2014 : une chaleur  crever pendant les 4 jours (mais vraiment, l'orga s'attendait  tout sauf  a). j'ai rarement eu aussi chaud de ma vie. Pnurie de bire le dimanche dans les bars officiels  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Je suis actuellement en pourparlers avec mes potes pour savoir qui y va. Certains ont dj leur pass 3 jours.
Perso, mon problme c'est que je me fais vieux, et j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec la foule. Et puis l'affiche ne me plait pas plus que a.
En revanche, ce qui me donne vraiment envie d'y aller c'est que sur 160 groupes, j'espre faire de bonne dcouvertes, et pour moi c'est au moins autant important que de voir des groupes que j'aime.
Et puis a fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait le hellfest, 2 ou 3 ans, et a me manque.
Alors au final je sais pas, je me tte...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour, de manire gnrale, je n'aime rien qui tache.

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis actuellement en pourparlers avec mes potes pour savoir qui y va. Certains ont dj leur pass 3 jours.
> Perso, mon problme c'est que je me fais vieux, et j'ai de plus en plus de mal avec la foule. Et puis l'affiche ne me plait pas plus que a.
> En revanche, ce qui me donne vraiment envie d'y aller c'est que sur 160 groupes, j'espre faire de bonne dcouvertes, et pour moi c'est au moins autant important que de voir des groupes que j'aime.
> Et puis a fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait le hellfest, 2 ou 3 ans, et a me manque.
> Alors au final je sais pas, je me tte...



Bon bah j'espre que tu ne t'es pas trop tt, car il n'y a dj plus de pass 3 jours (j'en cherche d'ailleurs 1 voir plusieurs dsesprment, pour viter de devoir prendre X pass  la journe (surtout que je n'ai pas vrifi si on pouvait accder au camping avec seulement des pass  la journe))...

----------


## Alvaten

Nous avons un "petit nouveau" au boulot, il est chante dans un groupe c'est pas mal du tout.

----------


## bigben89

Dans un style bien djant, un trs bon groupe franais que j'ai dcouvert un peu trop tardivement  mon got  ::): 




Et vraiment norme en live ! (je me suis dj remat la dernire partie -  partir de 7min - un nombre incalculable de fois tellement elle est normissime)

----------


## GPPro

> Dans un style bien djant, un trs bon groupe franais que j'ai dcouvert un peu trop tardivement  mon got 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et vraiment norme en live ! (je me suis dj remat la dernire partie -  partir de 7min - un nombre incalculable de fois tellement elle est normissime)


C'est une resuce de Mr Bungle avec plus de mtal dedans... Un groupe  couter soit dit en passant, avec Mike Patton au chant.

----------


## Insistvolont

En fait, j'aimais la musique mtale, mais pas passionn, jusqu'a ici, j'ai pas du tout. J'admis qu'il existe des  mtaux sont spciaux que les autres styles.  ::P: 


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
coque nokia x film protection nokia x

----------


## Invit

> J'admis qu'il existe des  mtaux sont spciaux que les autres styles.


Dyslexie ?  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Un groupe dcouvert rcemment : Powerwolf !







Et une petite d'Alestorm bien sympa




Je pense qu'elles n'ont pas t posts ici mais je me trompe peut tre, le topic commence  tre velu.

----------


## Schattengang

J'srai au Hellfest cette anne aussi... malgr que j'ai dit "plus jamais" l'an dernier (et l'anne d'avant aussi d'ailleurs).

Malgr que la programmation soit pas terrible, que c'est devenu prohibitif, que les dcors/tralala c'est devenu n'importe quoi, qu'il y a BEAUCOUP TROP DE MONDE, je me suis encore laiss avoir pour quelques bons groupes... mais enfin, Mtiilation, Killing Joke, Body Count, Faith No More, Doctor Livingstone, SUP, et SAINT FUCKIN VITUS avec Reager au chant !... mais avec des journes pas trop denses (t, le vendredi, dbut des hostilits  15h, fin  19h30, avec une heure pour prendre le gouter, c'est mignon). Yaura un meilleur line-up pendant mes 5h de bagnoles, c'est con !

----------


## r0d

Moi aussi j'y vais finalement. Moi ce qui me fait peur, c'est le monde... je n'ai plus l'habitude des festoches aussi grands  ::?:

----------


## Schattengang

C'est insupportable depuis au moins 2 ans maintenant... L'impression d'tre dans un mtro parisien  ciel ouvert en permanence.

Et t'es limites obliger de camper pendant les 2 concerts qui prcdent celui que tu veux voir pour avoir une place proche de la scne. 

2008//2009, c'tait quand mme vachement mieux...

----------


## X5-495

Bonjour,

J'y trempe depuis les annes 80 : Accept, Scorpions, Helloween, Metallica, Iron Maiden, etc.

Maintenant grce  Internet, c'est beaucoup plus vari. Je ne me cantonne plus au seul Heavy Metal et je dcouvre autant des nouveauts que des "anciennets".

Cordialement

----------


## ManusDei

J'irais un jour.

Mais en attendant, y a a :
http://concert.arte.tv/fr/collections/hellfest

----------


## Schattengang

La slection Arte, Faith No More exclu, est un peu pourrie...

----------


## Zirak

> La slection Arte, Faith No More exclu, est un peu pourrie...


Le choix des groupes en lui-mme est affaire de got donc subjectif, par contre, y'a clairement des concerts avec un son dgueulasse dans leurs vidos, du coup, si c'est juste pour regarder les images, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de les mettre en ligne...

----------


## r0d

Excellent Hellfest 2015. Un peu trop de monde  mon got, mais pas non plus la folie dont j'avais peur.
Niveau groupes, un peu trop de vieilleries  mon got, mais dans l'ensemble, je suis satisfait. Bonne prestations, et quelques dcouvertes; du tout bon.
Ambiance au top comme toujours. Les metalleux sont les gens les plus cool. Pas mal de filles aussi, ce qui n'est pas pour dplaire. J'ai vu, dans un canard nantais, qu'ils parlent de 40% de population fminine!
Bref, j'ai certainement perdu pas mal d'esprance de vie (c'est plus de mon age ces histoires), mais j'y retournerai!  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Un peu trop de monde  mon got, *mais pas non plus la folie dont j'avais peur*.


Pourtant, sur certaines vidos que j'ai vu (concert de Lamb of God notamment), on voit de la foule jusqu' perte de vue, c'est quand mme beaucoup plus qu'il y a 2/3 ans, limite on se croirait au Wacken ou  Rock-Am-Ring.

En tous cas je veux bien te croire que c'tait bien, je me fais du mal  chaque concert que je mate sur Youtube, en voyant tout ce que j'ai loup cette anne...

----------


## r0d

> Pourtant, sur certaines vidos que j'ai vu (concert de Lamb of God notamment), on voit de la foule jusqu' perte de vue, c'est quand mme beaucoup plus qu'il y a 2/3 ans, limite on se croirait au Wacken ou  Rock-Am-Ring.


Effectivement, les concerts des grosses ttes d'affiche c'tait impressionnant. Mais la foule tait assez clairseme en fait, et on arrivait toujours  se faufiler pour s'approcher un peu de la scne. A part 2 exceptions: Body Count et The Exploited, qui jouaient sur une "petite" scne, et l c'tait juste impossible de s'approcher.
Moi j'avais surtout peur de longues files d'attentes, et c'est surtout  a que je pensais quand je disais que c'tait "moins pire que ce que je craignais".
En plus, avec mes potes on a squatt dans un camping/champ un peu  l'extrieur, du coup on tait vraiment peinard, et on a eu le temps de faire des apros avec tous les voisins  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

Pour ceux qui sont alls au Hellfest cette anne, et pour les autres ; pour ceux qui les ont vus cette anne, et pour les autres.

Je vous recommande un groupe que j'aime bien : Russian Circles.
Dernier album en cours, Memorial.

Etrangement ils se font souvent dpasser en notorit par les groupes qui sont passs avec eux en tant que support band: Deafheaven, que beaucoup de journaux indie ont class parmi les meilleurs albums de 2013 avec Sunbather, mix improbable de black-metal et de post-rock ; et Chelsea Wolfe, dont la musique a entre autres servi pour le teaser de la dernire saison de Game of Thrones - et qui visiblement est trs pote avec l'actrice X Sasha Grey.

----------


## StratOz

Ta oubli un classique : Rammstein.

----------


## Zirak

Aujourd'hui, g de 70ans, nous a quitt Ian Fraser "Lemmy" Kilmister, d'un cancer diagnostiqu il y a seulement 3 jours (en plus des diffrents problmes de sant dont il souffrait dj)...

C'est une lgende du metal que l'on perd. 

R.I.P Lemmy ! 



 ::(:

----------


## Glutinus

::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure:: 

Peace, love, and heavy metal...

----------


## Alvaten

Je ne connais pas trop la musique de Motrhead malheureusement. 

On en discutait encore il y a quelque jour avec mes collgues  propos de la tourne d'AC/DC. pas mal de star du mtal / rock arrivent ou on passs les 70ans et leurs concerts risquent d'tres de moins en moins nombreux. En plus avec tous les trucs que certains on pris c'est incroyable qu'ils aient encore la forme !

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne connais pas trop la musique de Motrhead malheureusement.


Idem, je n'tais pas un trs gros fan et je connaissais surtout les "classiques", mais il tait une "figure" emblmatique du metal (dans les deux sens du terme) et Motrhead a influenc normment de groupes.

Rien que pour son apport  la musique que nous aimons, ce monsieur mrite tout mon respect, car c'est un peu aussi grce  lui que nous avons nos groupes favoris aujourd'hui.  ::oops::

----------


## GPPro

Pas de mtal. Juste du rock. R.I.P. Lemmy.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.arte.tv/guide/fr/047833-000-A/lemmy
Arte a pass une mission sur Lemmy il y a quelques jours dans tracks. Plutt pas mal  ::):

----------


## Gooby

Et maintenant la faucheuse nous prend David, quel poque vivons-nous !

----------


## Invit

> Et maintenant la faucheuse nous prend David, quel poque vivons-nous !


Ben, l'poque o les rock stars atteignent le troisime ge avec le dsagrment principal qui est la mort...
Il faut pas s'illusionner, a ne vas pas s'arrter demain.

Mais je reste triste tout de mme.  ::calim2::

----------


## Gooby

> Ben, l'poque o les rock stars atteignent le troisime ge avec le dsagrment principal qui est la mort...
> Il faut pas s'illusionner, a ne vas pas s'arrter demain.
> 
> Mais je reste triste tout de mme.


C'est exactement ce  quoi je pensais en crivant le message =]

----------


## r0d

> Adieu ! les faux tibias, les crnes de carton
> Plus de marche funbre au son des mirlitons
> Au grand bal des quat'z'arts nous n'irons plus danser
> Les vrais enterrements viennent de commencer


Les Quat'z'arts

----------


## Ptrous

Avril Lavigne

----------


## Ptrous

Trimas

----------


## Escapetiger

pas vraiment du "gros bruit qui tche" mais respect ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dLmSVcyxtw
_Apocalyptica feat. Nina Hagen - Seemann [HD 720p] - YouTube_

----------


## Alvaten

Je me suis fait un bon petit concert hier soir avec des amis. 4h de mtal trs plaisant ! J'adore ce genre de concert dans une petite salle ou les groupes jouent  2m du publique ! 

1er groupe, que je connaissais pas du tout : Heidra


C'tait vraiment pas mal pour une premire partie. Juste une chanson tait un peu trop "cacophonique"

2me partie avec Fleshgod Apocalypse, je les ai dcouvert rcemment en suivant Nuclear Blast sur YouTube.


Egalement pas mal, malheureusement la partie symphonique tait un peu trop faible et sur certaine chanson on entendait presque pas la chanteuse.

Dernire partie, en tte d'affiche, Ensiferum en tourne pour leur dernier cd. 


Une vrai tuerie ! C'est la deuxime fois que je les vois en concert ils sont vraiment gniaux. Le bassiste est vraiment super expressif sur scne et envoie du lourd !

----------


## Zirak

> Je me suis fait un bon petit concert hier soir avec des amis. 4h de mtal trs plaisant ! J'adore ce genre de concert dans une petite salle ou les groupes jouent  2m du publique ! 
> 
> 1er groupe, que je connaissais pas du tout : Heidra
> 
> C'tait vraiment pas mal pour une premire partie. Juste une chanson tait un peu trop "cacophonique"


Connais pas non plus, j'irais jeter une oreille en rentrant.





> 2me partie avec Fleshgod Apocalypse, je les ai dcouvert rcemment en suivant Nuclear Blast sur YouTube.
> 
> Egalement pas mal, malheureusement la partie symphonique tait un peu trop faible et sur certaine chanson on entendait presque pas la chanteuse.


Je ne savais mme pas qu'il y avait une chanteuse maintenant o_O

Perso, j'aime surtout un de leur EP "Mafia" qui lui pour le coup, est quand mme moins "symphonique" (et en plus, il y a une assez bonne reprise d'At the Gates dessus).

On a voqu cet EP avec r0d dans les dernires pages du fil "vous coutez quoi la maintenant", il y a peut-tre mme le lien Youtube de l'EP. 





> Dernire partie, en tte d'affiche, Ensiferum en tourne pour leur dernier cd. 
> 
> Une vrai tuerie ! C'est la deuxime fois que je les vois en concert ils sont vraiment gniaux. Le bassiste est vraiment super expressif sur scne et envoie du lourd !


Pas mieux, je les ai dj vu 2 ou 3 fois minimum, que cela soit en Live ou en studio, c'est vraiment trs bon.

Et je trouve qu'on ne voit limite pas la diffrence de changement au clavier / accordon (sauf que la nouvelle est plus souriante xD).

----------


## Zirak

> pas vraiment du "gros bruit qui tche" mais respect ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dLmSVcyxtw
> _Apocalyptica feat. Nina Hagen - Seemann [HD 720p] - YouTube_


Dans le mme genre, il y a un "duo" Apocalyptica / Rammstein, qui reprend Heros de Bowie (enfin la version allemande du coup), elle est trs sympa aussi.

----------


## Alvaten

> Je ne savais mme pas qu'il y avait une chanteuse maintenant o_O


Elle sert en fait de voix secondaire (voire tertiaire) et ne chante pas sur toutes les chansons. Ca apporte surtout un petit plus d'o mon regret. Sur tout l'album il y a uniquement deux titres ou elle est la voix principale.




> Perso, j'aime surtout un de leur EP "Mafia" qui lui pour le coup, est quand mme moins "symphonique" (et en plus, il y a une assez bonne reprise d'At the Gates dessus).


Je vais aller voir a j'ai du le zapper 




> Et je trouve qu'on ne voit limite pas la diffrence de changement au clavier / accordon (sauf que la nouvelle est plus souriante xD


C'est une rflexion que l'on a eu. Elle a l'aire trs sympathique mais on n'a pas vraiment entendu son instrument malheureusement donc le changement ...

----------


## Zirak

2 ou 3me extrait du prochain album de nos petits frenchies qui sort la semaine prochaine.

Gojira fait du Gojira, et c'est pour a qu'on aime a, toujours aussi lourd, mlodique et hypnotisant !

----------


## Alvaten

Je ne connaissais pas mais j'ai cout un peu la semaine pass c'est pas mal, on m' propos d'aller le voir en concert bientt. Les deux chansons du nouvel album me donnent bien envie.

----------


## Zirak

Je les suis depuis pratiquement le dbut (enfin depuis le 1er album sous ce nom l, je n'ai pas couter les dmo sous la forme initiale du groupe), ce qui doit faire pas loin d'une quinzaine d'anne. 

Je trouve qu'ils ont toujours eu "leur son", comme beaucoup de grands groupes, ils sont "reconnaissables"  l'coute, ils ne font pas le mme truc que pas mal de groupes un peu basique que tu peux inter-changer. Et puis bon, a doit tre un des seuls (voir le seul) groupes franais  tre vraiment connu (et reconnu) et  faire de grosses tournes  l'tranger. 

En tous cas, je les ai dj vu live bien 4 ou 5 fois, et c'tait toujours bon !  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

http://concert.arte.tv/fr/collections/hellfest

Ce qui est bien c'est que quand j'aurais fini je pourrais recommencer  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Sabaton nous sort un nouvel album en aot. C'est un des rares groupes de Power que japprcie !

----------


## Zirak

Pour en revenir 5mn  Gojira, j'ai donc survol lors d'une premire coute, le nouvel album, et c'est comment dire... trs diffrent.

Il y a toujours eu quelques morceaux plus calme, mais l on sent bien qu'entre des nouveaux styles qu'ils ont voulu tester + le dcs de la mre des frangins pendant l'enregistrement, qu'il y a un peu moins "de gros bruit qui tche", et un peu (encore ?) plus d'motion.


Je ne dis pas qu'on ne peut pas aimer tous les albums malgr les changements, mais plutt que l, les changements sont tellement "gros", que du coup, ils pourraient limite viser 2 publics diffrents entre leurs prcdents albums et celui-ci.

Bref, il faut vraiment couter le avant et le aprs, mais cela ne m'tonnerait pas que beaucoup de "fans" gueulent aprs ces changements.


Tout a pour dire que, je ne l'ai pas assez cout pour dire le trouver bon ou mauvais ou que sais-je, mais qu'il ne reflte pas vraiment le "son du groupe" (les albums prcdent taient quand mme assez proches musicalement), et qu'il ne faut donc pas se fier  cet album si on ne connaissait pas Gojira avant, pour se faire une ide. Ecoutez tout, de toutes faons c'est bien  ::D: 



Pour Sabaton, jamais t trs fan du style power metal (mme avec eux), par contre je les ai vu en live, c'tait loin d'tre dgueu, mais ce n'est pas ma tasse de th, (mme si c'tait plutt rigolo).

Sinon question compltement HS, mais Alvaten, vu que tu es Suisse et suivant o tu habites, tu vas souvent  Pratteln voir des concerts ? Car en fait, on s'est peut-tre dj crois l-bas, cela m'est dj arriv d'y aller avec un pote qui habite Mulhouse (notamment pour voir Ensiferum), au pire la prochaine fois, si jamais c'est un groupe que t'aime bien aussi, on pourra se boire quelques coups  ::mouarf:: 

(Bon par contre, comme moi je n'habite pas Mulhouse, ni  ct, je n'y vais pas 10 fois l'an, mais bon,  l'occaz ^^)

----------


## ManusDei

http://concert.arte.tv/fr/gojira-en-concert-prive

Plutt qu'un long post :p (oui, je passe mon t sur ce site)

----------


## Alvaten

Nouvel album d'Equilibrium en vue !

Mon t sera trs riche en mtal. Deux nouveaux cd, un concert de Maiden, deux d'Eluveitie, Arch Enemy en automne et peux tre Equilibrium.

----------


## Escapetiger

Au dtour ici de news.google.fr , un article sympa sur le Hellfest  Clisson :

http://sourdoreille.net/hellfest-le-...es-metalleuses
_Hellfest : le mtal vu par les mtalleuses | Sourdoreille_

----------


## Glutinus

Un peu triste, cet article, c'est plutt "waouh, je suis une fille, suis-je venu seule, avec mon copain, ma soeur ? J'ai ou j'ai pas des tatouages !" on sent que les questions sont fermes, orientes.

Par exemple plus intressant, sur les musiques "extrmes", le drone tant quand mme un truc particulirement bizarre et exprimental, par exemple Sunn o)))

----------


## Zirak

> Par exemple plus intressant, sur les musiques "extrmes", le drone tant quand mme un truc particulirement bizarre et exprimental, par exemple Sunn o)))



Mw, bah elle avait qu' couter du metal, au lieu de trucs que personne connait  ::aie::  (genre j'ai beau cout pratiquement de tout, jamais entendu parler de drone et de tous les sous-sous-sous-sous genre qu'elle voque, forcment, si c'est un truc cout par 300 personnes, il ne peut pas y avoir 500 filles au concert...).

Jamais vu une fille se faire emmerder dans un concert de metal, et puis musicalement, on y trouve quand mme plus de chanteuses / musiciennes que dans beaucoup d'autres genres, il me semble (j'ai pas de stats), que c'est quand mme un des genres les moins pires  ce niveau l.


Sinon, on a l'impression qu'elle dcouvre les ingalits hommes / femmes cette demoiselle, au final, elle aurait pu parler de n'importe quoi d'autre dans son article plutt que du milieu musical, ses constatations auraient t valables concernant ces ingalits...  ::roll::

----------


## Glutinus

Je discute pas du fait qu'elle n'a qu'.
Juste que je trouve l'article sur le "Hellfest vu par les mtalleuses" un peu nunuche.

----------


## Zirak

> Juste que je trouve l'article sur le "Hellfest vu par les mtalleuses" un peu nunuche.


Ah la on est compltement d'accord, le truc c'est qu'il ne faut pas faire des interviews "le Hellfest vu par les metalleuses", mais des interviews "le Hellfest vu par des metalleuses " raliss par des metalleux/ses.

Quand c'est fait par quelqu'un d'autre, c'est comme pour les manga, les jeux-vidos et pleins d'autres trucs, un ramassis de clichs qui font plus de dsinformation qu'autre chose ou des trucs insipides comme dans ce cas.


(le ct "elle n'a qu'" c'tait de l'humour hein ^^)

----------


## ManusDei

> Jamais vu une fille se faire emmerder dans un concert de metal, et puis musicalement, on y trouve quand mme plus de chanteuses / musiciennes que dans beaucoup d'autres genres, il me semble (j'ai pas de stats), que c'est quand mme un des genres les moins pires  ce niveau l.


Les femmes dans le metal a reste pas si vieux que a, avant les Within Temptation et compagnie c'tait quasi inexistant il me semble. En tout cas dans les annes 90 j'en voyais pas.

Pour ce qui est du harclement (autant appeler les choses par leur nom), pas sr que a soit forcment meilleur qu'ailleurs, cf Nuit Debout avec les 
commentaires "c'est pas les valeurs du mouvement" quand les histoires d'attouchements et de harclements ont fait surface.

----------


## Zirak

> Les femmes dans le metal a reste pas si vieux que a, avant les Within Temptation et compagnie c'tait quasi inexistant il me semble. En tout cas dans les annes 90 j'en voyais pas.


Elles n'tait pas nombreuses ou pas trs connue mais il y en avait mme si oui, la grosse explosion date de fin 90 / dbut 2000. Mais justement, si c'est rcent, cela veut dire que cela a progress plus rapidement dans le metal qu'ailleurs, et donc que le milieu est un peu moins ferm aux filles que les autres.





> Pour ce qui est du harclement (autant appeler les choses par leur nom), pas sr que a soit forcment meilleur qu'ailleurs, cf Nuit Debout avec les 
> commentaires "c'est pas les valeurs du mouvement" quand les histoires d'attouchements et de harclements ont fait surface.


Quel rapport avec le metal ? 

Qu'il y ait des attouchements  Nuit Debout, ne signifie pas que c'est pareil dans le milieu metal.  ::D: 

Et aprs oui, y'a des cons partout, donc oui, il doit bien y avoir des metaleux qui font aussi chier la filles, ce n'est pas tout ou rien, mais j'ai quand mme sensiblement l'impression que la proportion de connard machiste est moindre  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'il y ait des attouchements  Nuit Debout, ne signifie pas que c'est pareil dans le milieu metal.


Disons que je vois pas pourquoi on serait diffrent du reste de la population.

----------


## Zirak

> Disons que je vois pas pourquoi on serait diffrent du reste de la population.


Bah je fais partie de la population, et je n'ai jamais fait d'attouchements sur personne. Je suis donc diffrent.  ::D: 

Plus srieusement, c'est que si on se regroupe par affinits, c'est bien qu'il y a des diffrences entre groupes de gens, tu n'as pas forcment les mmes travers, ou la mme proportion de personne ayant tel ou tel travers entre les diffrents groupes.

Il y a des avares gostes au sein de la population, cela ne signifie pas qu'il y a des avares gostes parmi les boudhistes franais par exemple et ils font pourtant partie eux aussi de la population.


Je ne dis pas que cela n'existe pas du tout, mais qu'il me "semblait" (et quand je vois des retours de metaleux / metaleuses de diffrents concerts / festoches, c'est quand mme cet tat d'esprit qui ressort) que c'tait moins rpandu dans ce milieu l.

Cf la phrase juste en dessous de celle que tu as cit.

----------


## Lady

Tiens je vais rpondre, en tant que fille ayant t  quelques concerts mtal ( bon Rhapsody of Fire et Nightwish doivent avoir plutt un publique bien plus mixte par rapport  d'autres groupes je suppose) je me suis jamais sentie en "danger". Le danger c'est plutt aprs quand je rentrais chez moi en RER ... (D'ailleurs une fois j'avais reprer un groupe qui sortait aussi du concert et qui tait dans le mme RER et je m'tais mise exprs dans le mme wagon)

----------


## pseudocode

Pas vraiment du gros bruit qui tche, mais une atmosphre sombre trs 70s

----------


## Alvaten

a c'est du bruit qui tche

----------


## Zirak

Ca va encore, c'est pas leur plus violente, et y'a largement pire comme trucs inaudibles pour le commun des mortels  ::D: 

Pour rester sur eux (c'est pas beaucoup plus violent, mais je l'aime bien aussi) :





Et vu qu'on en a dj parl, dans le pas trs coutable (mme si je prfre a que leurs morceaux rcents), il y a les vieux morceaux de Fleshgod Apocalypse, genre a :

(bon c'est un live, la qualit est pas optimum, mais a monte le ct impressionnant du batteur ^^)




ou du comme a :





Au prs des non-metaleux, a passe dj moins bien (mais ils n'ont rien compris, le blast beat et la double pdale, c'est la vie xD)

Et a reste encore loin de certains groupes de Grindcore, Deathcore ou autres trucs du mme acabit... ^^


Genre un pti Carnifex de derrire la fagots : 




"All you guys need to know right now, is that everybogy in that fucking pit, is a target, no one stand still !"  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Pour rester sur Carnifex,  1mn49 le "I'll always love you" en growl m'a toujours bien fait marrer, pas sr que a soit trs efficace pour dclarer sa flemme xD

----------


## Invit

> Au prs des non-metaleux, a passe dj moins bien (mais ils n'ont rien compris, le blast beat et la double pdale, c'est la vie xD)


Perso, blast beat et la double pdale, c'est souvent l'ennui...  ::ptdr:: 
Bon ok, j'ai rien contre a dans l'absolu, mais que de la double pdale, ou du blast beat pendant 5 minutes, c'est rapidement chiant.
Sean Rickman, le batteur du Steve Coleman and five elements, s'en est servi lors du concert de la semaine dernire que j'ai vu, mais il ne s'est juste servi que de a, merci bien !

----------


## Zirak

> Perso, blast beat et la double pdale, c'est souvent l'ennui... 
> Bon ok, j'ai rien contre a dans l'absolu, mais que de la double pdale, ou du blast beat pendant 5 minutes, c'est rapidement chiant.
> Sean Rickman, le batteur du Steve Coleman and five elements, s'en est servi lors du concert de la semaine dernire que j'ai vu, mais il ne s'est juste servi que de a, merci bien !


Je ne sais que dire. ^^

Comme tout le monde, j'coute des groupes de metal sans double pdale ou sans blast beat, voir d'autres styles musicaux ou ce n'est pas prsent non plus, et je le vis trs bien, on est bien d'accord qu'couter que a, a doit finir par donner mal au crane, c'est comme toutes les bonnes choses, il ne faut pas en abuser.  ::aie:: 

Mais dans le metal, pour ma part, j'ai quand mme tendance  prfrer a, que des trucs plus power metal ou metal symphonique, j'aime quand c'est gras et lourd  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Mais dans le metal, pour ma part, j'ai quand mme tendance  prfrer a, que des trucs plus power metal ou metal symphonique, j'aime quand c'est gras et lourd


Perso je suis pour un minimum d'quilibre, j'ai quand mme du mal avec Carnifex et Thy Art, une-deux chansons de temps en temps a me suffit. J'achterai par exemple pas leur album. Mais bon j'coute quand mme de truc que je considre comme "assez lourd", j'ai pas mal de CD que jamais certain de mes amis mme mtaleux n'couteraient pas volontairement  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Tiens pendant que j'y pense, si certains vont au Sylak prs de Lyon dbut aot, moi j'y serais !

----------


## Alvaten

Je ne connais personne sur cette affiche  ::): 

Le mme week-end je serai  un festival de musique irlandaise pour voir Eluveitie en fin de soire !

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne connais personne sur cette affiche


Bah et Ensiferum alors ? :p

----------


## Alvaten

La fatigue  ::oops::

----------


## Zirak

J'y vais pour revoir certains groupes (Ensiferum, Finntroll, Mass, etc), mais surtout pour *enfin* voir The Black Dahlia Murder :









Et accessoirement pour voir Unearth aussi :

----------


## Alvaten

Ah mais je connais Finntroll aussi, comme quoi j'tais vraiment fatigu 

Je les ai vu en concert l'anne pass, le son tait pas exceptionnel malheureusement.

----------


## pseudocode

un peu de cyber metal...

----------


## Alvaten

Comment ces concerts Zirak ?

Perso j'ai t assez du de la prestation d'Eluveitie que je suis all voir. Le son tait pas terrible la basse et la batterie tait trop forte et camouflaient entirement les instruments acoustiques (violon, vielle et flutes en tout genre) et mme le chanteur tait peu audible sur certaine. La chanteuse de remplacement tait aussi catastrophique ... le tout en open air sous une pluie battante c'tait pas le meilleur concert de ma vie ^^

J'ai prfr au final les deux groupes de "rock celtique" de alors que normalement c'est pas trop ce que j'coute. Je poste ici deux de leurs chansons mme si c'est pas du mtal.

----------


## Zirak

> Comment ces concerts Zirak ?


Super !

J'ai beaucoup aim ce petit festival, il ne devait pas y avoir plus de 7/8000 personnes, jamais la queue nul part, de la place devant la scne, tous les groupes avaient un bon son, du beau temps, des arbres et des tables avec bancs  l'ombre. 

En plus avec un pote, on a fait les vieux (et puis bon, j'ai plus trop la sant), et pour une fois, au lieu de se taper le camping, on avait pris une chambre dans un gte  15mn  pied du festoche, donc vrai lit, vraie douche, vrais repas, vrai repos...  ::D: 

En plus, les groupes que je voulais voir, ont globalement jous les morceaux que je voulais, bref, que du bonheur ! 

J'ai quelques vidos (pas super top niveau image) prises avec mon tel que j'ai foutu sur ma chaine Youtube si tu veux jeter un oeil :

https://www.youtube.com/user/ZirakFF...=dd&shelf_id=0


Edit : par contre oui tu avais raison pour Ensiferum, on ne l'entend pas beaucoup la nouvelle petite accordoniste, je ne sais pas si c'est par mauvais rglage du son, ou si c'est car ils n'ont pas encore eu le temps de retravailler tous les anciens morceaux avec ce nouvel instrument, mais c'est un peu dommage, car le peu qu'on entend, elle se dbrouille super bien et a ne rend pas si mal que a...  ::(:

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai malheureusement loup mon concert d'Arch Enemy mais j'ai pris des billet pour Sabaton en fvrier !




Leur nouvel album est vraiment bon, je vous le recommande.

----------


## Alvaten

Mercredi prochain je vais voir Amon Amarth en concert ! 

En attendant un ancien collgue et son groupe on sorti un nouvel album

----------


## Alvaten

Un petit groupe sympa dcouvert grce  Deezer

----------


## escartefigue

> Mercredi prochain je vais voir Amon Amarth en concert ! 
> En attendant un ancien collgue et son groupe on sorti un nouvel album


Un concert de marteau-piqueur ? faut aimer  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> Un concert de marteau-piqueur ? faut aimer


Mauvaise langue  ::P: 

C'tait gnial  part a. Trs bonne dure, ils ont assur le show. Et le son tait top, sans doute l'un des meilleurs son que j'ai eu sur un concert de mtal.

----------


## Zirak

Moi j'aime bien !

Sur le mme album, il y a galement une reprise de Black Hole Sun de Soundgarden par The Acacia Strain, qui a un son bien lourd et que j'apprcie beaucoup aussi !

----------


## Alvaten

Oui je connaissais, ce mini-album est pas mal du tout. Et Rammstein fait partie de mes groupe favoris, j'espre qu'il referons un album.

Ces dernier temps je me suis mis  apprci Thy Art, j'ai mme achet Holy War

----------


## Zirak

Aprs avoir ador l'album prcdent de Mors Principium Est, j'attends impatiemment celui qui sort le mois prochain dont est extrait le morceau suivant :





Sinon mme si je ne suis pas fan de tout ce qu'ils font, j'ai pas mal accroch  ce morceau l galement :

----------


## Alvaten

Sympa Mors Principium Est, je connaissais pas. J'aime bien Equilibrium, je les ai vu une fois en concert avant Ensiferum.

Je vais voir Sabaton vendredi soir ! J'ai hte, leurs live on l'air bien sympa ! En attendant, je vous propose le nouveau Thy Art !

----------


## Zirak

Il est enfin sorti, et il tourne en boucle au boulot (et  la maison) !

----------


## Alvaten

Pareil, merci pour cette excellente dcouverte. Je vais leur prendre 2 Cd  mes prochains achats musicaux.

----------


## Zirak

> Pareil, merci pour cette excellente dcouverte.


hh, de rien ! ^^





> Je vais leur prendre 2 Cd  mes prochains achats musicaux.


Je n'ai pas vraiment creuser les premiers albums, le line-up du groupe tait diffrent, maintenant c'est le nouveau guitariste que l'on voit dans le clip que j'ai mis prcdemment qui compose presque tout, mais je te conseille l'album d'avant si tu ne l'as pas cout, car c'tait dj lui  la composition :

"Dawn of the 5th Era"

C'est avec cet album l que je les ai dcouvert et je le trouve vraiment pas mal aussi.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est bien celui l que je pense prendre ne plus du nouveau. Je l'ai dj cout bien 10x depuis la dcouverte au dbut du mois  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Je sais pas si on peut les trouver sur le net, mais hsites pas  chercher les versions "jap" des albums, comme pour beaucoup de groupes, il y a toujours une ou plusieurs chansons bonus.

Genre sur le dernier album, il y a une cover de Livin' la vida loca de Ricky Martin (qu'on ne trouve dj plus sur Youtube), moi a m'a fait beaucoup rire xD

----------


## Alvaten

Alestorm a sorti un nouvel album




Au final j'ai l'impression qu'ils font toujours la mme chose en changeant juste les paroles  ::aie:: , quelques chansons sont bien entranante mais sans plus. 

J'irai probablement quand mme les voir en automne, ils passent avec Troldhaugen et ther Realm (que je connais pas) mais c'est pas cher et dans une salle  500m du taf j'aurai tort de pas essayer  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

Au tour de Thy Art et Eluveitie de sortir un album !

----------


## ManusDei

C'est officiel, Eluveitie c'est vraiment pas pour moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

En mme temps, d'Eluveitie, il n'y a que le nom qui reste pratiquement,  part le chanteur, y'a pas un seul des musiciens du groupe de dpart, musicalement a a quand mme pas mal chang, c'est beaucoup plus "soft" qu'avant. 

Niveau chant a a pas mal chang aussi, avant c'tait pratiquement essentiellement le gars qui chantait, maintenant j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout une des musiciennes ( moins qu'il ait pris une chanteuse  temps plein ?) .

Enfin perso, j'aime bien les 3 ou 4 premiers albums je dirais, mais eux comme moi avons volu, et j'accroche beaucoup moins aussi.

(Et puis bon, c'est sr qu' la base, faut aimer le metal et le ct "folklorique / bretonnant" sinon ce n'est pas vident d'apprcier le mlange ^^).



Pour Thy Art, je suis tomb sur le morceau y'a quelques jours, le son est toujours aussi "lourd", mais le morceau ne me met pas la hype plus que a, a se laisse couter sans tre transcendant, j'attend de voir le reste.

----------


## Alvaten

Mme dans leur dernier album il y a max 2-3 chanson "soft" ou c'est pas le mec qui chante et une ou deux ou c'est mix (sur 14). C'est vrai que les premier album taient diffrents (moins soft oui) mais j'apprcie toujours. Par contre j'attend de voir l'album complet, j'espre que ce premier single fait partie des 2-3 chansons soft, j'ai quand mme une prfrence pour le chant du mec  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre clairement le groupe c'est un vrai bordel en constant changement. La chanteuse du dernier CD est partie avec 2 autres membres et je les au vu en concert quelque semaine aprs avec des remplaant temporaire ... c'tait le pire concert que j'ai vu.

----------


## Alvaten

A Samael de nous proposer un nouvel album !

----------


## Alvaten

Et  Arch Enemy le tour !

----------


## foetus

Cela me fait rigoler la nnette comme chanteuse "mtal"  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 

Il y avait aussi Walls Of Jericho

----------


## Alvaten

Un peu de respect pour Alissa !  ::furieux:: 

Sinon au tour d'Ensiferum ! 




J'attend l'album complet. Le morceau est bon mais c'est tout je trouve.

----------


## DevInsoumis

Je comprendrai jamais.

Les informaticiens sont senss tre des gens intelligents.

Pourquoi ils coutent de la musique d'hommes prhistoriques ?

----------


## getz85

> Je comprendrai jamais.
> 
> Les informaticiens sont senss tre des gens intelligents.
> 
> Pourquoi ils coutent de la musique d'hommes prhistoriques ?


Si ce sont des gens intelligents comme tu dis, tu ne dois surement pas tre informaticien toi.

----------


## Lady

> Je comprendrai jamais.
> 
> Les informaticiens sont senss tre des gens intelligents.
> 
> Pourquoi ils coutent de la musique d'hommes prhistoriques ?


Tous simplement parce que le mtal est trs loin d'tre une musique prhistorique. C'est en gnral une des musiques les plus logique et construite qui peut s'couter actuellement. Ce qui du coup enchante notre "moi" de dveloppeur, expert en logique. J'avais lu un article l dessus mais je ne sais plus o.

----------


## ManusDei

Ne vous embtez pas c'est un profil de troll, il est dj lanc dans la section Politique.

----------


## Invit

Disons que le mtal est pas mal bas sur la guitare lectrique et comme l'lectricit n'tait pas trs courant  l'ge prhistorique, a me semble tre une association assez foireuse.
Et si tu n'aimes pas le mtal, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu viens sur ce coin du forum pour y cracher dessus. 
Et personnellement, je ne suis pas un gros amateur de mtal  ::zoubi::  mais comme partout, il y a des choses intressantes  dcouvrir.




> C'est en gnral une des musiques les plus logique et construite qui peut s'couter actuellement.


Euh ? Une musique logique ??? Mais a ne veut absolument rien dire ! On dirait du Toumic ou du Fanmanga  ::ptdr::  
Pour la musique la plus construite, 'faut pas charrier quand mme. Pour un Animals as Leaders, tu as combien de groupes qui jouent juste vite et trs satur sous un fond de double-pdale.
On est souvent bien loin du jazz et de la musique contemporaine au niveau de la complexit de la construction. Cela dit, un morceau  la structure super complique  plus de chance d'tre chiant qu'intressant.

----------


## Zirak

Mme si il ne faut pas nourrir le troll...





> Tous simplement parce que le mtal est trs loin d'tre une musique prhistorique. C'est en gnral une des musiques les plus logique et construite qui peut s'couter actuellement. Ce qui du coup enchante notre "moi" de dveloppeur, expert en logique. J'avais lu un article l dessus mais je ne sais plus o.


C'est a, disons que dans sa construction, sa technicit et mme au niveau mlodique, le metal est le genre musical qui se rapproche le plus de la musique classique, mme si cela peut sembler du "bruit" pour certains. 

Sans mme parler du fait que de nombreux groupes ajoutent des instruments plus "classiques" voir parfois traditionnels  leurs compositions, jouent avec des orchestres symphoniques, incluent des reprises de vrais morceaux de classiques dans leurs morceaux  eux, etc. etc.

D'ailleurs, il faut galement sortir du clich du metaleux qui apprend  jouer de la guitare tout seul dans son garage avec son ampli. De nombreux musiciens de groupes de metal, ont  la base une formation jazz ou classique justement.





> Pour la musique la plus construite, 'faut pas charrier quand mme. Pour un Animals as Leaders, tu as combien de groupes qui jouent juste vite et trs satur sous un fond de double-pdale.
> *On est souvent bien loin du jazz et de la musique contemporaine au niveau de la complexit de la construction.* Cela dit, un morceau  la structure super complique  plus de chance d'tre chiant qu'intressant.


Et bien dtrompes-toi justement, mme si effectivement, ce n'est pas le cas de tous les groupes, il y en a beaucoup plus qu'on ne le pense. J'ai un pote dont les parents sont prof de musique, et qui pratique lui-mme beaucoup (notamment le piano), et il m'a dj beaucoup parler de a galement, car il hallucinait sur certains morceaux car niveau composition / rythmique / tempo / etc, c'tait justement du mme niveau que des compositions de musique classique, mme avec de la double pdale.  ::D: 

Et puis, a marche pour tout, pour un morceau de jazz sympa  couter, il y a combien d'espce de morceaux d'impro inaudibles pour le profane ? ^^

----------


## Mat.M

> Disons que le mtal est pas mal bas sur la guitare lectrique et comme l'lectricit n'tait pas trs courant  l'ge prhistorique, a me semble tre une association assez foireuse.


c'est pas vrai dans Jethro Tull il y a un type qui joue de la flte  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Une fois je ne sais plus s'ils taient pass en concert avant ou aprs Metallica, bref bonjour les dgts  ::mouarf:: 

et Axl Rose joue du piano dans November Rain (je ne vais pas ressortir la vido on l'a vu et entendu des millions de fois )

C'est vident que du heavy-metal sans guitare + distrorsion , batterie , basse et chanteur chevelu ce n'est plus du HM c'est comme Marseille sans son pastis et sa ptanque  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Je comprendrai jamais.
> Les informaticiens sont senss tre des gens intelligents.
> Pourquoi ils coutent de la musique d'hommes prhistoriques ?


bah on a bien le droit d'tre un peu primaire et bestial sur les bords non ? 
Si tu vois un top-model en bikini qui te fait des yeux langoureux et des avances tu ne vas pas disserter avec cette personne sur Descartes ou Marx que je sache ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Si tu vois un top-model en bikini qui te fait des yeux langoureux et des avances tu ne vas pas disserter avec cette personne sur Descartes ou Marx que je sache ?


Lucchini fait a trs bien et a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il score tout de mme.  :;):

----------


## foetus

> c'est pas vrai dans Jethro Tull il y a un type qui joue de la flte  
> Une fois je ne sais plus s'ils taient pass en concert avant ou aprs Metallica, bref bonjour les dgts 
> 
> et Axl Rose joue du piano dans November Rain (je ne vais pas ressortir la vido on l'a vu et entendu des millions de fois )


La cornemuse c'est une galaxie plus classieux  ::whistle:: 

Korn - Shoots and Ladders

----------


## Glutinus

> Euh ? Une musique logique ??? Mais a ne veut absolument rien dire ! On dirait du Toumic ou du Fanmanga


Bwoah, la musique tait une discipline des mathmatiques, il y a trs longtemps. Il y a le rythme et l'harmonie, on sent tout de suite la fausse note  l'oreille, et c'est par pour rien, tout est assez prcis.

Aprs, elle est peut-tre plus "logique" car prend plus de risques techniques avec les solos par exemple (m'enfin perso, j'coute parfois Sunn o))), c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus diversifi...)

C'est sr, si on compare des morceaux et littralement les 4 accords de guitare qui reviennent tout le temps...

----------


## Invit

> Bwoah, la musique tait une discipline des mathmatiques, il y a trs longtemps.


Effectivement, a a t considr comme trs srieux  une poque mais je ne suis pas sr que les hommes du palolithique avait une thorie trs avance bas sur la gamme pentatonique. La musique, c'est une affaire de ressenti  la base, Hendrix, c'est quand mme pas un expert en thorie musicale, hein ! Et pourtant, a touche bien du monde.




> Il y a le rythme et l'harmonie, on sent tout de suite la fausse note  l'oreille, et c'est par pour rien, tout est assez prcis.


Ok, donc ce qui suit, ce n'est pas de la musique suivant ta dfinition :




Ok je provoque  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Et bien dtrompes-toi justement, mme si effectivement, ce n'est pas le cas de tous les groupes, il y en a beaucoup plus qu'on ne le pense. J'ai un pote dont les parents sont prof de musique, et qui pratique lui-mme beaucoup (notamment le piano), et il m'a dj beaucoup parler de a galement, car il hallucinait sur certains morceaux car niveau composition / rythmique / tempo / etc, c'tait justement du mme niveau que des compositions de musique classique, mme avec de la double pdale.


Ouais, j'entends souvent cet argument.
je me rends surtout compte que les jeunes musiciens ont une culture musicale et une connaissance thorique largement suprieure aux gens qui ont appris la musique avant Youtube et le MP3, et pas mal pour tous les styles de musique.
Mme pour le blues, un type comme Joe Bonamassa amne le genre  un autre niveau - mme si je trouve a bien chiant, personnellement.
C'est sr qu'une mesure en 19/6, a se place mieux dans le metal, mais a me semble une tendance plus gnrale.

----------


## Alvaten

Pour en revenir au gros mtal qui tche, voila encore une nouveaut de Thy Art !




Et une petite chose de Wintersun

----------


## Glutinus

> Effectivement, a a t considr comme trs srieux  une poque mais je ne suis pas sr que les hommes du palolithique avait une thorie trs avance bas sur la gamme pentatonique. La musique, c'est une affaire de ressenti  la base, Hendrix, c'est quand mme pas un expert en thorie musicale, hein ! Et pourtant, a touche bien du monde.


Me faire pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ! Je justifiais juste en quoi on pouvait associer la musique  de la logique. Aprs, tout l'art consiste aussi  djouer les rgles.
J'coutais pendant longtemps de la techno hardcore - mon pseudo vient d'un morceau d'un artiste de breakcore - et j'ai essuy des "c'est pas de la musique que tu coutes, c'est du bruit". Bah, d'une manire ou d'une autre, je m'en fiche qu'on dfinisse a comme de la musique ou pas, s'il n'y avait pas de mlodie ou d'harmonie, et juste un kick gras  180 BPM. Ca peut tre de "l'art sonore",  partir du moment que a me fait ressentir quelque chose, ou envie de rcouter a en tout cas, je prends.




> Ok je provoque


Ha, OK :-p

----------


## Zirak

Bon, c'est pas du gros qui tche, je ne sais plus si je l'ai dj post ou non, mais je pose a la, prenez le temps de l'couter en entier vous pourriez tre surpris  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

Ca c'est du qui tche :

----------


## Zirak

Alvaten, vu que tu passe par l, si tu vois ce message, sache que le guitariste de Mors Principum Est prpare un album solo  ::D: 

Sinon Grogro + 1 pour Daath, tu vois que tu coutes aussi de bons trucs, et pas que du metalliquoi mou du genou  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

Ok merci de l'info ca peut tre sympa. 




Dimmu Borgir reviennent ! Moyennement emball pour le moment mais bon on vera l'album complet le moment venu.

----------


## mm_71



----------


## r0d

Amis metalleux, je vous propose d'ouvrir une brche htrodoxe (pas de double pdale ni de guitare ici):




A noter qu'ils seront au Hellfest cet t. Et moi aussi \o/

----------


## r0d

Et allez, puisque je passe dans le coin, un groupe que je n'coute pas spcialement mais qui m'a toujours mis une grosse claque dans la gueule  chaque fois que je les ai vu en concert.
(mes sensibles s'abstenir  partir de 54:00)




Ils seront eux aussi au Hellfest  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Amis metalleux, je vous propose d'ouvrir une brche htrodoxe (pas de double pdale ni de guitare ici):
> 
> A noter qu'ils seront au Hellfest cet t. Et moi aussi \o/


Yep, j'tais tomb dessus sur Youtube, j'aime bien, y'a un petit ct qui rappelle Wardruna je trouve. 

Seul petit point noir pour moi, d'un ct je trouve que la chanteuse  une super voix, mais de l'autre, je trouve que le chanteur principal gche un peu le tout par moment. C'est pas spcialement le type de chant, car je ne suis pourtant pas le dernier  couter des mecs  faire du growl incomprhensible lol, mais je trouve que cela ne colle pas forcment toujours avec le reste du groupe. Pour le coup je prfre effectivement Wardruna de ce ct l.


Amenra, il ne me semble pas connaitre, je vais y jeter une oreille.

----------


## Alvaten

Un nouveau Kataklysm pour cet t !!!




J'ai hte

----------


## Alvaten

Je me suis fait un petit concert hier soir ...

Du coup petite dcouverte que je ne pense pas avoir vu passer ici :




Black Therapy, Equilibrium et Dark Tranquility. Petite salle de 300 personne c'tait top. Juste dommage que le son ai un peu satur sur certaines chanson. 

Niveau ambiance Equilibrium c'tait de la folie.

----------


## Grogro

Immortal de retour, mais Immortal sans Abbath :

----------


## Alvaten

Je viens de me faire le nouveau Kataklysm sorti ce jour, une tuerie, je vais l'acheter sans dlai !

----------


## Alvaten

Bon aprs avoir cout en boucle du Kata pendant 2 jours j'ai fait une petite pause plus calme  ::mouarf:: 




Korpi nous annonce un album pour septembre !




Et powerwolf pour juillet

----------


## Alvaten

C'est pas du gros qui tche mais j'ai bien aim: 




Apparemment des no-zlandais qui chantent en partie en Maori, c'est original !

----------


## Alvaten

J'tait sur mon flow deezer quand je suis tomb la dessus :




C'est quand le refrain est arriv que je me suis dit, what ?!?  ::P:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'tait sur mon flow deezer quand je suis tomb la dessus :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quand le refrain est arriv que je me suis dit, what ?!?



Et ce sont des franais.  :;): 

Et encore a c'est le clip officiel, sur Youtube il y a une vido avec le dessin anim dont le son a t remplac par cette version,  partager aux amis qui ont des enfants.  ::mouarf:: 


Pour Alien Weaponry, certains morceaux ont des arrires gots de Sepultura lors des passages en Maori, mais globalement quand ils chantent en anglais, je ne suis pas trs fan. Aprs ils sont assez jeunes,  voir comment cela va voluer.

----------


## Alvaten

Dernirement j'ai t voir Katakylsm en concert ! un vrai pied. Le son tait excellent, juste dommage du peu. A peine 1h de concert et ils sont parti comme des voleurs, sans rappel  ::?: 

Sinon Rammstein seront de retour en 2019 !




J'ai pu avoir un billet, j'ai galr 2h sur le site web a cause de la demande  :8O: 
C'est un rve d'ado qui va se raliser !

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut  toutes et tous,

a fait un bail que ce topic n'est plus aliment, alors, par les temps qui courent, je vous la fais   l'ancienne , ce n'est pas - au sens strict - du  gros bruit qui tche  mais je sais que les _afficionados_ ici et ailleurs sont ouvert.e.s  des styles proches, hard-rock, blues-rock, power mtal, mtal symphonique, etc.

Dans tous les cas, il y a des guitares lectriques, du chant, des mlodies ... et c'est plus ou moins  muscl  .

Commenons par Laura Cox, dcouverte ( titre personnel) il y a plus de dix ans sur YouTube avec ses reprises des standards rock, mtal, etc. depuis sa chambre ... jusqu' la scne de nos jours :



_Laura Cox live | Rockpalast | 2020 - WDR Rockpalast_




_Laura Cox - 10 Classic Rock Intros on a GJ2 Hellhound_




_Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top cover - Laura Cox_


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_Cox


....


Et, au hasard des suggestions de navigation, dans la veine Ronnie James Dio (RIP) entre autres, Axel Rudi Pell que je ne connaissais pas :


Un titre  fort , en phase avec l'actualit tragique en Ukraine :


_AXEL RUDI PELL "Gunfire" (Official Lyric Video) -  SPV Entertainment_


et une  ballade   issue du mme album :


_Sign of the Times -  Axel Rudi Pell_


Je vous rajoute parmi d'autres ppites, une reprise du groupe ABBA (le titre _Eagle_ * assez peu connu mais excellent dja en version originale - comme quoi ... avec le temps) sur un autre album tout aussi tonnant :


_Eagle -  Axel Rudi Pell_ *


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axel_Rudi_Pell

Nota : Axel est le guitariste, compositeur et parolier, le chanteur actuel est Johnny Gioeli

Prenez soin de vous et de vos proches  ::zoubi:: 

*
 [Edit]


_ABBA - Eagle (Official Music Video)_


[Edit 2]
Une ballade avec Bonnie  Total Eclipse of the Heart  Tyler  ::heart:: 


_AXEL RUDI PELL feat. Bonnie Tyler - "Love's Holding On" (Official Video) - SPV Entertainment_

----------


## AaAaAa

Ouais, Laura Cox, comme beaucoup de youtubers, c'est cool de regarder une vido et a impressionne.
Mais rapidement, c'est assez strile, avec des sons de guitares compresss  mort - sur la reprise de zztop, y a la boite  rythme qui sonne pourri comme un casio  100 $ et la prise de son de la voix, c'est gnant...
Bon, au moins, elle, elle fait des concerts, pas juste des bouts de morceaux de 2 min 30 autour du solo, comme beaucoup trop. C'est bien fait mais a sonne gnrique. 
C'est le genre de concert, c'est sympa sur le coup mais une semaine aprs, tu as dj oubli y avoir t.

----------


## Escapetiger

In memoriam :

Le dput PS, dcd mardi, tait un fervent dfenseur de la musique mtal. Retour en vidos sur cette passion.



> En mars 2010, *Patrick Roy* avait aussi t un fervent dfenseur du plus grand festival franais de hard-rock,* Hellfest*, menac d'interdiction. _Led Zeppelin hier, aujourd'hui Metallica, Opeth, Mass Hysteria, Gojira sont des groupes dlicieux que je vous recommande d'couter. Vous pourrez les voir dans les festivals, surtout en juin pour Hellfest, le plus grand festival du rock mtal en France_, expliquait-il aux dputs en dnonant _ les propos d'un autre temps, violents et diffamatoires, tenus par Philippe de Villiers (...), Christine Boutin ._ Les deux personnalits s'taient en effet opposes  l'organisation du festival de metal. Le combat de Patrick Roy s'tait sold par un succs : malgr la polmique, Hellfest a bien eu lien l'an dernier.


Dcs de Patrick Roy: le hard-rock en deuil - Libration

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patric...mme_politique)
Patrick Roy (homme politique)








Nightwish - Hellfest 2022  @ARTE Concert




Scorpions - Still Loving You (Live At Hellfest, 20.06.2015)

Klaus Meine au chant  ... 67 ans  :8-): 


https://www.hellfest.fr/

----------


## f-leb

> Nightwish - Hellfest 2022  @ARTE Concert


Ah Nightwish, j'aime bien ::D: 

J'en profite pour dterrer ce morceau un peu oubli du groupe (_The Siren_, live 2005) :



Quel son ! A l'poque (ici 2005), la chanteuse principale tait Tarja Turunen et Marco Hietala le bassiste. Tarja Turunen s'est fait virer du groupe (Floor Jansen et sa voix fantastique maintenant, on ne perd pas au change !) et Marco Hielata a quitt le groupe l'anne dernire. Et comme Marco savait aussi pousser la voix quand il fallait, il manque au groupe je trouve ::(:

----------


## foetus

C'est surtout le festival Hellfest qui a t compltement dingue cette anne, 1 semaine de programmation, 100 groupes sont passs il me semble.
J'ai vu pass sur Arte YouTube Metalica, The Offspring, Sepultura.

Pour The Offspring c'est dingue de voir des "papis"  ::mouarf::

----------

